# Curvy ladies



## Cherrybinky

The First page has now been edited to allow for our list of curvy luscious Mums to Be and when theyre due etc:

PLEASE PM ME OR POST ON HERE IF YOURE NOT ON THE LIST OR TO HAVE YOUR INFO UPDATED, THANKS :happydance:

Bananabump  :blue: EDD September 11th 

BabyDeacon :blue: EDD October 19th

Pink Sparkle  :pink: EDD October 30th

CherryBinky - :pink: EDD November 25th

Gemmylou :pink: EDD November 26th

Tizy :blue:  EDD November 27th

sunshine :blue: EDD November 27th

No1Seasider :blue: EDD November 28th

xheartsx :pink: EDD December 2nd

Letshaveababy :yellow: EDD December 3rd

Cranberry987 - :blue: EDD December 20th POSSIBLE XMAS DAY BABY!?

Mrs B mum2b :yellow: EDD December 23rd POSSIBLE XMAS DAY BABY!?

Rees :yellow: EDD January 15th

ttcwithendo :yellow: EDD March 7th

SpellFairy TWINS!  :yellow: :yellow:

SorchaNiamh  :yellow: 

Tarkwa :yellow:

Hope_Faith :yellow:


:crib:


----------



## Hope_faith

Hi Rachel

I joined WW begining of March to try and lose some weight (UK size 16) i had been trying to conceive for 2yrs and thought right im gonna get slim for the summer...little did I know I had actually managed to get pregant! Im 7+3 and have lost 9lb so far, I really do not want to put weight on as my BMI is shockingly high! I have stopped pointing but have continued to eat what i was eating on WW, i have been craving chocolate so instead of eating a massive bar of galaxy i have been eating snack sized bars which i find curbs my craving for sweet things. 
Some guys that i speak to say not to worry as your gonna gain weight anyway but if i can lose a little bit first i dont think im to worried for the next trimesters.

But im not on a diet, just eating healthly (thought i would put that out there lol)

Aimee
X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Aimee, thats what I thought about doing. Im still eating WW puddings and their angel delight and thought about just carrying on with no pointing. Someone I know told me they did WW whilst pregnant and their baby was only 7lb but her second baby, no WW was just over 9lb so it does make a difference.
My OH said its normal to put that much on but I think the average gain is 2-5lb first Tri and Im already way over that! My BMI is 32 which isnt great. 
Ahhh :(
x


----------



## Hope_faith

Yea they say you can put up2 5lbs on in your first tri, but my BMI is right up there in the 36! which is awful (i didnt realise it was that high) I have had a look to see how much i should put on throughout the pregnacy and it is 11lbs-20lbs (im only 5f 2).
Im hoping to not put on any in the first tri, then i dont think i will be too bothered in the 2nd and 3rd (but obv not shed loads! ) x


----------



## LoolaBear

unfortunately you cant tell whether or not its body fat youve put on or water weight etc thats why they say not to worry too much about weight gain during pregnancy just to eat healthily and keep active.

Slimming world has actually been deemed safe to do whilst pregnant by the college of midwifery (the big wigs of midwifery basically) so if your going to follow a diet i would say this would be the better one to follow, WW hasnt been deemed safe as aparently in some of their foods to help increase flavour they use alot of salt (dont know if this is true or not as i dont follow WW)

im also a larger lady, tend to vary between 16 and 18 but had to purchase a size 20 maternity jeans the other day due to carrying alot of water weight around my hips (i know its water weight as this is the only place i carry excess water aparently) i too have put on about 8lbs but i know once 2nd tri kicks in my energy levels go through the roof so i will be more active then i am now and that will help level things out for me.
also i dont know if your planning on breast feeding but this is amazing for shedding weight after the baby is born. it burns up to 500 calories a day!

i think we need to start our own little big but beautiful mummas club lol


----------



## LoolaBear

also forgot to add my BMI is 34 so not great either its two up form when i was pregnant with the twins two years ago! eek.

but i think we need to enjoy pregnancy as much as the 'thinner' ladies so think maybe our own little BBBM group would help encourage each other to keep active and healthy with the little treats added in. xx


----------



## Hope_faith

LoolaBear said:


> unfortunately you cant tell whether or not its body fat youve put on or water weight etc thats why they say not to worry too much about weight gain during pregnancy just to eat healthily and keep active.
> 
> Slimming world has actually been deemed safe to do whilst pregnant by the college of midwifery (the big wigs of midwifery basically) so if your going to follow a diet i would say this would be the better one to follow, WW hasnt been deemed safe as aparently in some of their foods to help increase flavour they use alot of salt (dont know if this is true or not as i dont follow WW)
> 
> im also a larger lady, tend to vary between 16 and 18 but had to purchase a size 20 maternity jeans the other day due to carrying alot of water weight around my hips (i know its water weight as this is the only place i carry excess water aparently) i too have put on about 8lbs but i know once 2nd tri kicks in my energy levels go through the roof so i will be more active then i am now and that will help level things out for me.
> also i dont know if your planning on breast feeding but this is amazing for shedding weight after the baby is born. it burns up to 500 calories a day!
> 
> i think we need to start our own little big but beautiful mummas club lol

Yea my midwife said that slimming world was great for pregnant ladies, im soooo scared of putting on more weight as im short and i will look as big as a house lol!

Im loving the sound of this group!! :happydance:


----------



## Perfect_pink

My way of looking at it is i just dont weigh my self, my bmi is 33 and i only know because midwife made me get weighed, in my late teens i was boarderline anorexic and in all honesty being under 7 stone and fitting very comftbly in a size 6 ( with dd boobs) or now being in a 14, and occasionally i buy a 16 If i want it bAggy, id honestly sAy im happyer now, and i will worry when iv put on like 5 million stone which i clearly expect too haha


----------



## LoolaBear

i think perfect_pink or i know that this is my reason for wanting to keep my weight down is the fact that being a larger lady to begin with already has an effect on the baby so trying to keep the weight down during pregnancy at least helps the baby out one way. when a larger lady gaining too much weight can have a huge effect on the baby.
also not to mention that having a higher BMI puts you at higher risk of developing gestational diabetes which in turn isnt good for baby either.
its not so much about being skinny minnies (even though that would be a plus but we've got to be realistic for now) but about keeping as healthy as we possibly can for the sake of our children.

I know exactly what your going on about though as i used to suffer from bullimia nervosa and there is always the worry there of it coming back (i.e feeling the need to just constantly eat whilst pregnant then feeling guilty and then forcing myself to purge) as i know pregnancy can make you feel like a bottomless pit thats never full sometimes.

thats why i think if we have a group for us larger ladies then maybe it would help us out a bit more in encouraging each othe rti keep active and eat healthier not just for our sakes but for hte main sakes of our unborn babies. it will also help elliviate our stress levels (from thinking about food too much) which also in turn is fantastic for baby. xx


----------



## Tizy

Hello,

I'm Hannah, I too am a UK size 16 and have put on 8lbs since I got pregnant, but I don't feel as though I've been eating really unhealthily (perhaps a few extra treats than normal) so perhaps it is just water retention. I was also doing Weight Watchers before I got pregnant and managed to get my BMI to just below 30 - its now creeping over again. 

I would be really interesed in following a group like this. My last pregnancy (14 years ago) I put on about 3-4 stone during the pregnancy and have never got back to the way I was before that. I know I have a tendancy to gain weight easily too. I'm not interested in dieting specifically whilst im pregnant because I want to give the baby as much goodness as possible but I definately want to be healthy. 

Who's starting the group then....:)

Han X


----------



## beacore

Hey my dear, 
I am 13 weeks pregnant and before i found out i was pregnant i was dieting and lost just over a stone and felt amazing! i was a happy size 12. i have now just bought my first size 16 dress from topshop! i have put on a stone and a half and im only 13 weeks! its really hard to deal with as i feel HUGE and i know i will only get bigger :) but im hoping this is normal too and yes i have been eating lots of junk food and chocolate but i am trying to cut this down xx


----------



## amitootold

I was on weightwatchers and had lost 21lbs and then found out I was pregnant. My BMI is around 32 now. I had put on 3lbs already so I thought I had better nip it in the bud and have lost 1.5lbs of it now. I'm not dieting as such just trying to be careful with my eating. I really don't want to pile loads of weight on, its not good for my health or the baby and it makes the birth more dangerous. I will be monitoring my weight on a weekly basis and making sure I don't go over the recommended amounts to gain for each trimester. To be honest, I am hoping I will only start to put on in third trimester but I will just have to play it by ear, this being my first pregnancy I don't know how I am going to feel x


----------



## weglet

I'm a British size 16/18 and am seven weeks pregnant. Since finding out, I've been eating healthily with the very occasional treat. I have yet to meet the midwife but will be asking her for advice when I see her in two weeks.


----------



## sunshine623

Hi ladies! I'm in the US and a size 18-20 (which I'm sure is bigger than the UK's since it seems like our clothes are bigger than everyone's! lol). With my first pregnancy I lost 13 lbs in 16 weeks, but with this one I've already gained 8 lbs! And I'm only 6.5 weeks pregnant! I haven't been eating the greatest, but I've not been eating that bad! I'm sure hoping it's just water weight, because I have been bloated a lot.


----------



## katlin

Hey ladies i have a bmi of 33 and im 13.1 weeks along ive lost over 10 pounds since becoming pregnant just by really watching wat im eating instead of eating salty chips i bake some salty french fries. Instead of having a chocolate bar i have a strawberry dipped in chocolate. I am also strictly only having one sugary beverage a day and the rest moderate amount of water so that i dont put on water weight. I also cook with sunflower seed oil instead of high fatty oils and i make sure to have a small bowl of cereal every morning even if i dont feel hungry. That way when i do get a nasty fatty hardcore craving i can pig on it if i want to without feeling like crap about doing it.
If i feel like im going to cave i just remind myself that i need to do this for my baby and i also have a support friend who i call when it gets bad who will help me talk myself out of buying it. I also find having fruit in my fridge instead of junk in my cuppboards really helps enforce my choice to try to eat alot better because then im eating what is available and i dont have to go all over to find it.


----------



## prettymomtobe

I too am large. Im pushing my 2nd trimester and I haven't gained any weight. I actually lost 5 lbs in the beginning because I just didn't wanna eat anything. My weight keeps going down then back to where it was, then back down. my doctor only wants me to gain 15 lbs. I'm worried that these next two trimesters I'm gonna go over.


----------



## katlin

prettymomtobe you will gain what your body wants you to gain no doctors "wants" will change that because baby knows were they want you to be just remember to make healthy choices 90% of the time n go from there just because he thinks 15lbs is ideal for you doesnt mean thats what your body or your baby has in mind. Just be concious of your body and your weight n do what feels right for you!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Im so glad Im not the only one out there feeling the bloat/weight gain so to speak ;) 

I know Slimming World is deemed 'safe' but Im really not a fan of it and dont like the way it works. I found my Pro Points on WW much better and it really does work for me but now theres no hope till after Xmas and my bean is with us then I shall go back on it. 

My trouble has been sweet stuff, I dont normally eat pastries but boy I cant get enough of them! Then, I feel riddled with guilt. Luckily I do eat fresh fruit and veg A LOT and drink loads of water. 

We should definitely have a group for Size 14 or 16 + to encourage each other and keep each other positive and not worried etc. :) How do we go about it ? 
X


----------



## Kasia

This is the largest I've ever been I'm 16-18, more like tight 18 now. I gained 60 pounds in the past 2 years, but decided that if I'm going to get pregnant might as well not activley try to lose it. I still go to the gym and eat sensibly, but 3 years ago I went on a doctors diet with the b12 shots and lost 50 pounds. So here I am terrified that I am going to get even heavier, although everything states I should not gain any more than 15lbs during pregnancy.
The thing that also concerns me is that due to my weight my dr has not been able to pick up baby's heartbeat on the doppler and I've insisted on U/S everytime to make sure everything is ok. The 2 I've had were internal scans, and I'm kindof wondering when I will be able to have a REGULAR U/S without it having to be internal? I also got a doppler for home but obviously can't use it yet as I'm too big to hear anything at this point. Does anyone know when it would be safe to say I can hear the heartbeat through all the layers?


----------



## Kasia

And yes, if you ladies start a group please post instructions on how to be part of it!


----------



## katlin

your not to big to hear on a doppler hun thats crazy ive seen women 300lbs get a heart beat at 8 weeks so your doctors just not aiming in the right places try just above your panty line right now and push hard also try it with a full bladder if that doesnt work try it with an empty bladder. My doctor couldnt find a heart beat with my son till 14 weeks with a doppler but my obgyn found one at 7.5 weeks so it all depends on the person manning the machine.


----------



## jojolou1981

Cherrybinky said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> I was a 16-18 until recently losing 15lb on Weight Watchers making me a comfy loose size 16. Im only 7+1 and Ive put 8lb on already! I know its my own fault as the novelty of not counting points made me splurge but Im petrified of putting on 4 stone like my 2 friends did. I have a very balanced diet but have also been craving sweet things and I work with pastries and crisps which isnt a good thing!
> 
> Is anyone else in the same boat so to speak?
> 
> Rachel
> X

heloooo hunny 

i am size 14-16 at the mo and have put loads of belly weight on but i think it is mainly water retention at the mo cos my belly is normally quite flat and i know for a fact that i shouldnt be showing too much just yet xx


----------



## baibin

Hi ladies,

I too am about size 16-18 at the mo (depressing). I'm just 10 weeks today. I can relate to everything being said on this thread. I have lost a few pound due to being unable to eat properly and a recent aversion to chocolate!!!! I go from dreading all the weight I'll inevitably put on to feeling bad cos I know that should'nt be my focus now and feeling a bit selfish. 

Would defo be up for a group thing too!!!


----------



## Cherrybinky

What about a Facebook group? Or should we ask the Admins on here for a private one?


----------



## jojolou1981

Cherrybinky said:


> Im so glad Im not the only one out there feeling the bloat/weight gain so to speak ;)
> 
> I know Slimming World is deemed 'safe' but Im really not a fan of it and dont like the way it works. I found my Pro Points on WW much better and it really does work for me but now theres no hope till after Xmas and my bean is with us then I shall go back on it.
> 
> My trouble has been sweet stuff, I dont normally eat pastries but boy I cant get enough of them! Then, I feel riddled with guilt. Luckily I do eat fresh fruit and veg A LOT and drink loads of water.
> 
> We should definitely have a group for Size 14 or 16 + to encourage each other and keep each other positive and not worried etc. :) How do we go about it ?
> X

could a new thread not be started or would people complain? x


----------



## vwbabymomma

Hi ! Im a size 18 US 5+2 and should be around a 13...I have changed my eating habits due to the BFP. Trying to eat healthy is not easy :/ I know that its the best thing for me and the baby :) I love love love sweets....


----------



## Cherrybinky

Im having one of those down days girls :( I ate too much bbq yesterday and now I feel bloated and horrid this morning and I cant stop crying. Hope youre all ok x


----------



## Tizy

Hello Ladies, 

Cherrybinky, cheer up darling, :hugs: I had one of those days yesterday! My symptoms have been fairly mild with no MS and then all of a sudden yesterday I came over hugely emotional and cried most of the morning! :cry: Then I decided to get myslef out of the house, so went and visited a relative and then came home and baked a lemon & almond ammeretti biscuit cake - so delish (doesn't help the waistline but distracted me and made me feel better). Maybe try finding something to do. 

Jojolou1981, I think you might be right about a lot of the extra weight being water retention! I hope so, I feel really bloated today and its getting harder to breathe my belly in!

Katlin, which doppler do you use? I've been wanting to get one (I know I'm still a bit early yet but I'm starting to do some research into which one to get). I've been having funny dreams worrying about baby and my scan ....which seems an age away! think a doppler might reassure me? I'm UK size 16, will it work?

Girlies I put on another 1lb this morning (from last week) Getting extreamly concerned because that makes me 9lbs heavier than before I got my :bfp:I'm only 7 weeks today! I've made it my mission to eat really healthy this week. Last week I ate crisps (salt and vinegar squares - yum yum), Pizza :pizza:, liquorice allsorts & chocolate, all of which I wouldn't usually tuck into on a regular basis! Bad girl! :devil:

Hope everyone else is feeling ok, who setting up this group then, or do we just continue with the thread as our support system? :wave:

Hannah X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Hannah, thanks. I'm sure Ill be back to my normal self again soon. I go through days like this. I'm 7+4 today and have also put on 9lb and its not good :( I'm taking cucumber and carrot sticks to work today to snack on! I think we should stick with this thread for now to keep us going. I'm off to work now but will check in later

X


----------



## amitootold

I just cannot stop eating at the mo. Have done well, only put on 1.5lbs so far but have been really emotional these past few days and full of cold. Also I am starting to develop a belly that I cannot suck in. Whats that about?! I thought you didn't start to show until 12 weeks!!!!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Different people show at different times. My friend was an 18 and showed majorly at 8 weeks and was in maternity wear at 12 weeks and had to tell everyone very early on. X


----------



## Maman

im a 14, and ive lost a stone since getting pregnant, im 12 weeks


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I'm a curvy girl - around a UK 16-18 and 172cm (5'7.75" - those all important 3/4 inches!). My weight is hovering around 91.5/92.0kg (approx 14.5st) at the moment which is roughly what it was before I fell PG. I've been losing weight since leaving a rotten job last year and lost nearly two stone (I measure in kg now because that's what the doctors/hospital use). I've had a touch of morning sickness since finding out, with only the odd 'dry heave' as my SIL calls them! My appetite has seriously waned but at the same time I'm eating lots to try and keep the ms at bay. Have had a few naughty things lately so I'm glad my weight hasn't shot up yet. I'm obviously trying to eat more healthily for my bubba, but is very difficult when so much food repulses me right now! And things are starting to taste different too, not sure if it is just me or the baby kicking up a fuss?!

I'm currently 8 weeks and have a bump, but think it is just my flab, rather than my baby. At least I can use that as an excuse for now :haha:! Can't wait to tell my friends and my work as I hate keeping secrets. We've told both families and two aunties so far and I hope when I next see people I will have a proper pregnancy bump :happydance:!

xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Tarkwa. Nice to meet you. I can quite believe its a bump at 8 weeks. My friend had one too :) Here's to healthy pregnancies for us all x


----------



## Solstice_3

Hello ladies, do you mind another late joiner?

I am from the UK and am a size 16 BMI 32, I had been having trouble conceiving and just started seeing a fertility dr. Was told I would have to lose 3 stone just in case we needed IVF. Well the good news was dieting or eating healthier lost me 7lbs and gained us a BFP!!!

I am around 2 months now, not had our first scan so not 100% of date yet, had been having trouble with food due to aversions and nausea but am getting less of these issues now *touches wood. I have to admit to relaxing once I got my BFP and have been a pig today!!! I sat on the sofa eating a big bag of sweets whilst having an argument in my head - you shouldn't be eating this much sugar you'll get diabetes, I am afraid the sweets won :( I just weighed myself and have put on 3lbs, have been eating half healthy, half junk need to get my veg on! ;)

Has anyone been referred to a consultant? I have been referred because of my bmi and because I have an ovarian cyst so have to have extra appointments and am being classed as high risk, which means no birthing pool etc apparently :(


----------



## jojolou1981

Tizy said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Cherrybinky, cheer up darling, :hugs: I had one of those days yesterday! My symptoms have been fairly mild with no MS and then all of a sudden yesterday I came over hugely emotional and cried most of the morning! :cry: Then I decided to get myslef out of the house, so went and visited a relative and then came home and baked a lemon & almond ammeretti biscuit cake - so delish (doesn't help the waistline but distracted me and made me feel better). Maybe try finding something to do.
> 
> Jojolou1981, I think you might be right about a lot of the extra weight being water retention! I hope so, I feel really bloated today and its getting harder to breathe my belly in!
> 
> Katlin, which doppler do you use? I've been wanting to get one (I know I'm still a bit early yet but I'm starting to do some research into which one to get). I've been having funny dreams worrying about baby and my scan ....which seems an age away! think a doppler might reassure me? I'm UK size 16, will it work?
> 
> Girlies I put on another 1lb this morning (from last week) Getting extreamly concerned because that makes me 9lbs heavier than before I got my :bfp:I'm only 7 weeks today! I've made it my mission to eat really healthy this week. Last week I ate crisps (salt and vinegar squares - yum yum), Pizza :pizza:, liquorice allsorts & chocolate, all of which I wouldn't usually tuck into on a regular basis! Bad girl! :devil:
> 
> Hope everyone else is feeling ok, who setting up this group then, or do we just continue with the thread as our support system? :wave:
> 
> Hannah X

helooooo hunny ive not even bothered to weigh myself recently because i was pushing on for 11 stone before hand and i know ive put loads on allready so im just avoiding it at the mo lol.

Were going to be up and down with our weights all the time in the beginning then just get bigger lo sol i think il leave the weighing to the nurse and docs from now on and just not look when there doing it, we have to just go with what our bodies need at the time obv not just cake all day mmmmm cake :cake: xxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks Cherry!
Hiya Solstice, my BMI is around 31/32 but I've not been referred to a specialist/consultant. I saw my GP who said not to worry about my weight (after having previously prescribed me orlistat/xenical at my appt before! prescription strength alli for those who don't know), however I have not seen my midwife yet. I have had two early scans because I wasn't sure of my dates, had spotting, been trying for 20 months and was on clomid (not the cycle I fell though!), but not sure if I will be considered high risk.
I've heard some ladies have had awful times with their doctors/midwives, so if anyone says anything nasty I am likely to snap! I hope I get a nice midwife!!!
I think with high risk you do get more scans so that is a bonus!!! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## Solstice_3

Yes there is that! ^_^ I am lucky my Midwife was lovely just hope the consultant is too! My Midwife was the one who referred me hopefully I am being referred more for my cyst than my weight. Already have an appointment with the consultant, not until June but I am having a scan then, not sure if they are checking cyst, baby or both as the letter is confusing. 

How did your scans go? Hope everything is ok for you :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

BUMP

*how fitting is that* lol


----------



## xheartsx

Hello ladies, i am going to be a late joiner too :) I've managed to lose 4 stone over the past year and a half on weight watchers, and i am at my lightest i've ever been (still curvy though, size 16). I'm already really worried about putting that weight back on, so i'm determined not to. I'm 7 weeks on friday and have so far lost half a lb. I was quite bad last week, but i'm back on track now, and ms hit me yesterday so the thought of food is not nice!

I think if we make sure we don't use the 'eating for 2' excuse, then we can put on as little weight as possible, if we help each other!!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi there. 4 stone? Thats amazing! WW is fantastic and I was loving pro points but now Im just petrified of putting it all back on. I know its for a good reason ;) 
I was determined this week to eat better and today I just couldnt face anything decent so I ate cake and crisps! Ahhh.
X


----------



## xheartsx

Its gunna be really hard! I'm just gunna think about all that hard work i put in to losing the weight, and i'm only going to try and put on what is healthy for my current weight. I'm not going to diet because i know that's not really healthy. We just need to be good! x


----------



## Solstice_3

Making tuscan bean soup tomorrow, need to start eating more veg now I am feeling a bit better. Just need to ditch the crisps and find a better savoury snack alternative, any suggestions?


----------



## Tizy

Hello ladies, 

How is everyone doing weight wise? I'm still putting on! Now 9 weeks and have put on 10lbs!!!! 

I'm a bit scared now because I know that your not meant to put on much in the first trimester! Wouldn't be so bad if it was just 1lb a week but I know that when I get to the second and third trimester I'll be putting on more than that! 

I put on 3 stone with my first 13years ago and never really got it off! Xxx


----------



## amitootold

Hi Tizy

I got weighed last Thursday and I had put on 6lbs. I was gutted!!! I think I have put on more since then as I am on holiday from work and not in my normal eating routine. I just want to snack all the time. I am really going to try and knock it on the head and get back into exercising as I have done nothing for a week. My friend said I will put on 4 stone by the end and I nearly died!! I am hoping it will be 2 stone max as I already had 3 stone to lose. Its awful really because I feel like I should be able to just relax and enjoy this time but I can't x


----------



## Cherrybinky

*waves*

Hey girls. I weighed week before last and Id only put 5lb on not 8 but then I weighed on Sunday 9+2 and Ive now put on 8lb for sure. I thought OMG I have to stop eating the crap foods but all Im craving is potatoes and crisps. Roasties, boiled, mash, jacket, wedges I cant get enough which isnt like me as normally I dont eat much potato. Im 14 stone again now and Im worried Ill balloon in Tri 2 :( 
X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Solstice.....Butternut squash. Slice it into crisp shapes and oven cook for about 20 mins on 170. They go like crisps, kids love them and so do I. No fat, yay.
Also, Kings Velvet Crunch. Theyre a bit like snack a jacks but not as dry and cardboard like. The cheese and chive ones are lush. Tesco do them in 6 packs and I used to have them on WW as theyre low fat and salt.


----------



## amitootold

Hey 

I know what you mean about potatoes - well carbs in general! I always had a problem with crisps but its out of control at the minute. I wish I could say the same about fruit..... I am hoping that I will level out in 2nd tri when the placenta takes over but maybe thats wishful thinking lol x


----------



## Tizy

Amitootold :) I know, well I'm at the upper end of the bmi scale at 29 bmi, so it says I should only gain between 15-25lbs, but if I had been just slightly higher at 30 bmi, I can only gain 11-20lbs!!!! Eeeek I've already put on half of that! 

The thing is I know my body and it is prone to weight gain easily! If you've only put on 6lbs thats not too bad as you are allowed to gain up to 5lbs in the first trimester. I need to start walking again, I've been really lazy recently :( 

But I'm with you, we really should just try to enjoy being pregnant and as long as we're eating heathily then its not such a bad thing. Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Ooooh Cherry, I am totally with you on the carb thing, mine is potatoes and bread - soooo yummy especially toast with melted butter! I'm just under 14 stone now too, was 13.2lbs before :bfp:, but this is scary as i've never been this heavy. 

When I had Holly (I was 19 years old) I was 10.5 stone before hand and 13stone by the time she popped out (after birth weight!) So I must have put on more than 3 stone. Now because I'm starting so much heavier, If I do that this time I'll be huge! 

Think I'm gonna have to post a pledge each day and stick to it! X


----------



## Cherrybinky

I was 13.6 thanks to WW and when I weighed on SUnday I went into panic like OMG OMG Im 14 stone already lol. 

Carbs, yum. Today, I havent felt hungry so I had chilli crisps and 3 crumpets dripping in butter and philli cheese with marmite earlier :s oops.

I have a BMI of 32 and midwife never batted an eyelid although because we have diabetes in the family I have to be referred at 21 weeks just in case. 

Are any of you girls on Facebook? Im Rachel Spavold on there and use it allllll the time lol.


----------



## Tizy

Cherry (Rachel) thats my middle name - funny! 

Everyone, I've just joined a group on FB that someone from BnB started, its called 2011Bumps :) seems like quite a nice group, with peeps from all trimester's so we can all share advice and stories, maybe give it a go! X


----------



## Cherrybinky

I shall go join now :) Its a shame this thread keeps disappearing down the pages and I lose it :(


----------



## amitootold

I want to join the bumps group but no-one knows I'm pregnant yet and I'm scared if stuff appears on my wall my cover will be blown lol Might have to wait until after my scan..... I will friend request you though Rachel next time I am on x


----------



## weglet

Cherrybinky said:


> I have a BMI of 32 and midwife never batted an eyelid although because we have diabetes in the family I have to be referred at 21 weeks just in case.

Mine was 32 aswell. Eep! My midwife recommended I have the GD test at 20 whatever weeks too. Been on my Easter holidays for two weeks (I teach) and fell off the healthy-eating wagon some days but am now back on. Wishing I wasn't such a blob. I actually want a bump now so I look pregnant as opposed to just overweight!


----------



## Cherrybinky

LOL me too weglet, I tried on loads of maxi dresses the other day for summer but just looked like a fat whale in a sack. They were awful. Thankfully Ive now found 2 and I breathed out and I looked 6 months gone!!!


----------



## Solstice_3

Just added you Rachel and sent a join request to the bump group too :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks for the request I just accepted :) I'm on my Blackberry till I get home tomorrow so not been on here much over the weekend xx


----------



## hollyrose

hi, i'm not pregnant - yet. but i just wanted to say that with my 1st pregnancy i went from 9 stone 4 pounds to 15 and a half stone!
i had really bad nausea for the 1st 4 months and had to eat constantly to keep it at bay, tehn my appetite was huge cause i was so used to eating so much.
i was 12 stone about 2 or three months after having baby, who weighed in at 9 lbs 4 and a half ounces. ouch!
i have since had 2 miscarriages and after the last one i can't stop eating. i now weigh just over 13 stone. the most i have ever weighed, without being pregnant.
i really don't want to put on loads of weight when i do get pregnant again so a group like this would be a great help.
xo


----------



## Jennifaerie

So sorry for your losses HollyRose. Can I join? I'm a comfortable 16. I lost 26 lb last and pit around 8 back on before my bfp. I think iv gained a few in pregnancy too eep


----------



## Tizy

Ok so the start of another week and yes you guessed it another 1lb to add to the 10 since getting my bfp!! I'm just not sure what I can do to halt this cycle! I'm eating normally which consists of a healthy diet, lots of veg, salad and fruit plus one or two treats. It just seems with me that unless I am dieting I will put weight on! 

Aw Rachel (Cherry) I know exactly what you mean, I've tried on quite a few of those maxi dresses and I've not found one yet that looks decent, It seems I just look enormous in all of them ;) 

HollyRose, welcome and so sorry to hear about your losses, I really hope you get pregnant soon. I can relate to what your saying, with my DD I was 10.7 stone before and about 13.7 after I gave birth. I started out this time at 13.2lbs, and have gained 10lbs in 10 weeks! Shock horror, but i really feel that some of us are just made this way and unless I go on a strict diet I'm not going to not gain weight. I plan of breastfeeding this little one, hopefully this will help me lose the weight after. Unfortunately last time, I got flu and my milk dried up. 

Jennifaerie, welcome to the group, the more the merrier. This group has definitely been a support to me so far. 

Xx


----------



## deflepgirl

Can i join the group. I'm about size 16-18 UK. I am a bit concerned about my health and how i'm going to cope during my pregnancy. This would be a great source of support and help.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Deflepgirl (good choice of band ;)) welcome to our little group of curvy ladies :D

Ive just been to my parents for the weekend and had a lovely relaxing time eating good food, laughing with my family and walking by the sea. Im home now and am in pjs, feeling very nauseas and tired and I totally dont want to go back to work tomorrow due to some crap that went down on Saturday plus we have a new boss starting and its all stressing me out. 

Hope youre all well
XXX


----------



## lesbianlove

hey ladies im a uk 12-14 msot of my weight is in hips thighs and bum! how can i join slimming word? and is it safe to still do wii fit wen pregnant? as i was doing that before and even though i was dieting and doing loads of excercise nothing was shifting starting to think iv got an underactive thyroid or summit need help!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi hun, yes you can do Slimming World when pregnant but NOT Weight Watchers its best to check with your Midwife just in case though.
You can also do Wii fit but use your own judgement with how far to go and what exercises to do. The yoga is excellent on it so Ive heard but I havent used my Wii in weeks now. X


----------



## Cherrybinky

oooh, just noticed, weve been moved into Groups and Discussions :) YAY x


----------



## Lisa1981

Just found this and I will come back soon and read more but have to get my ass to the gym asap. Just wanted to post a bit about me. Up till last year I was size 18 and was starting to push a size 20. I was due to get married in Dec 2010 so decided to start diet/get fit plan in Jan 2010. Throughout the year I managed to loose 3.5 stone and get down to a size 14. I was so please. Our plans changed due to my Dad being diagnosed with terminal cancer and we brought the wedding forward to November. We started TTC at the end of Nov and were lucky enough to fall pregnant in Jan. I was over the moon but a tiny part of me was upset at the thought that I'd pile on weight. I planned to continue with the gym/exercise in a bid to keep weight off but unfortunately suffered extreme fatigue between 6 and 12 weeks. I still managed to exercise lightly, mostly by walking but stopped all my exercise classes. Since about 10 weeks I've suffered bad Sciatic Pain and therefore have only really been walking and swimming and I've managed to pile on 9lb (by 16 weeks). I'm really worried about this now and I know I need to try and get the weight gain under control. I managed to loose the weight by joining a thread on another forum where we were all trying to loose weight for our weddings and we kept food diaries. I'm thinking about going back to this but husband thinks I'm mad. He says I need to come to terms with fact that I'm going to put on weight in pregnancy and should just be happy to know that I have the ability to loose it once the baby is here. I'm not sure what I'm going to do - well apart from start trying to get as much exercise as possible.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Lisa, welcome and well done for losing so much weight. I was the same at first. After losing 15lb on WW before getting pg I was determined not to put lots on but Ive come to realise (by about 9 weeks) that I will and its part of being pg and I cant stop it. Ive put 10lb and Im 11 weeks now and I feel gross. Its gone on my chin and my tummy and I just keep thinking Ill continue to eat healthy and after baby is born Im straight back on WW. My friend is 29 weeks now and has been going to the gym all the way through her pg as she was a size 22 and her midwife warned her off doing it as too much stretching and wrong movements isnt good.
XX


----------



## Blue12

Hello everyone!

I wondered if I could join? I was on weight watchers prior to becoming pg and I lost about 30 lbs, but still had a bmi of 35. As soon as I got pg, I was trying to find a balance between watching my weight and just eating sensibly. 

At 16 weeks I hadn't gained anything. Then from 16 weeks to 20 weeks I gained 5 lbs... and I thought I was doing so well. Now at 25+ weeks I think I have gained another 10 lbs for a total of 15 lbs. I am becoming concerened at the rate I seem to be gaining now. I think that part of it is that although I am still feeling sick I am much better and able to eat more, and maybe I got carried away thinking that I didn't have to worry about gaining.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Blue :)

Youre weight gain sounds spot on to me. For us curvy ladies above 30BMI we should gain between 11 and 20lb by the end of Tri 3 so youve done very well :) and congrats on your weight loss before pg, thats amazing 
x


----------



## Lisa1981

Thanks for the welcome Cherry. I've been to the gym today but only for a swim. I'm going to try and do some of the lighter classes, Body Balance, Pilates, etc and also keep swimming on a regular basis. I have 2 dogs that require alot of walking so that will keep me going too. Think I'll start weighing in on a Friday since thats when I reach the start of my new week, i.e. come this Friday I'll be 18 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Cherrybinky

That sounds great. I really wish I were more active but I never have been, even when I was a size 8. Fortunately, Im actually very healthy despite my weight. I dont get out of breath, I have normal bp and bloods etc. Im just still hoping I dont put too much one. I wanted to do yoga on my WII but as of yet, I havent been bothered. Im in an active job and have 2 step children who keep me busy though! 
x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Giiiirls, I need some support. Im working myself into a state :( I have my 12 week scan on Friday and Im worrying myself sick there will be no heartbeat. I had a scan at 8 weeks and everything was fine but Ive been reading horror stories on here and online today and am now in panic. I feel sick and my heart is pounding :( Im home alone and OH is at work and doesnt really understand why Im worrying :( Words of wisdom please :) X


----------



## Tarkwa

You are not alone CherryB. I'm exactly the same - had last scan at 10w and am due to go for 12w scan on Thurs am. Have seen so many awful things happen on here that I too am dreading hearing the words 'I can't find a heartbeat' or 'Baby hasn't grown since your last scan'. Scared stiff and petrified are words that spring to mind right now. All I've got to go on is the fact I still get a touch of nausea if I haven't eaten and that I can definitely feel a lump in my lower tummy area. Big hugs hun - lets keep each other posted.
xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

I cant feel anything. I have no symptoms at all anymore (although Ive hardly had any anyway) I have the same 2 worries as you. Its awful waiting. I cant bear it. I nearly bought a doppler today but then thought theres no point as I probably wont find a heartbeat which will make me worry more. FX X


----------



## Tizy

Hi Cherry and Tarkwa, 
Girlies please try not to worry, I'm having a rough time too, just been made redundant! but nothing to do with the baby and I guess when I think about it thats all that is important. Just remember it is much more likely that buba is going to be fine than not. I know its really hard when you're on here and reading the stories, I know it feels mean, but try and avoid those threads until the scan, then afterward you can get back to offering the heartfelt advice. Do either of you know anyone with a doppler? you could perhaps borrow it and have a go on that, i find it really reassuring, been keeping an eye on my bean since the last scan at 8 weeks. Cheer up lovelies Xxxx


----------



## Tarkwa

Thanks Tizy. It's not that I'm actively seeking out those threads, but people that I've come across have had these issues (in their journals, or you can see it from their signature). I realise the risk of anything untoward happening is drastically reduced now (like 2% or something silly) and I don't have any bad feelings about this *touches wood* but I still worry because I am a worry pot!

Cherry, I've hardly had any symptoms either - slight nausea (mainly hwne I go hungry) and that's about it! It's hard to tell if I have a bump because of the extra padding round my belly, but there is definitely something there - must be my plum?! That's the only thing getting me through this. My DH wanted to get a doppler too, but I said no as if we can't find the heartbeat ourselves then that owuld make things worse. It's hard, but we will get through this ...together :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Tizy, I saw about your job on another post. Im so sorry, can you not contact ACAS as Im sure they will advise you, they did with me last month. Ive had my probation period extended by 3 months but I think they will get rid of me after that and Im worrying about what we will do money wise as I dont want to go back after the baby is born. 

I dont know anyone with a doppler and Im only 11 weeks so I know I probably wont find a heartbeat and that worries me more.

Tark, Im sure we can support each other over the next few days. Im off for a week at the moment so am wishing my holiday away to get to Friday! lol x


----------



## Tarkwa

My manager groaned when I said I was preggers, but I know they will follow the rule book as they are a small company and don't want to get into trouble. CherryB, that's awful that they extended your probation - did they give you a reason why? It can't be because you are having a baby. I had a girl in my team fall preggers in her probation period and she was worried she would lose her job, but I gave her a huge hug and said congrats. I think she went a bit funny after having the baby though (hormones) and she left because she hated working for me - go figure?! Tizy, sorry about your job, what happened chick?
xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Long story really but basically we have a new boss as our old one got sacked so although weve already worked 6 months, they extended all our probations and the new boss is 'assessing us' fortunately, shes lovely. They did it 3 days before I announced I was pg so its not because of that but me and the supervisor think they will get rid of us both as theres been lots of problems there. I hate it and will not be going back!
x


----------



## Tarkwa

Ah chick, at least it wasn't because you are preggers and they were going to do it anyway - that must be a bit of a relief. Unfair that you are being assessed all over again just because of a new manager, but if you're not going back then it's not too much of a problem (I hope). I think I might work until end of Oct before going on mat leave, but not sure about how long I will take off - probably one year tbh. Luckily DH has a good job and can support us financially so there is no pressure to go back, but I think I might want to just to keep me busy (other than baby busy!). I don't need to decide yet though which is good. I do feel for my employers though, I only started in Nov!
xxx


----------



## Blue12

Thanks for the welcome. I know my 15 lbs isn't so bad so far, but I was kind of hoping to only gain 15 lbs for the entire pregnancy and I still have quite a ways to go. Dh has gained some weight too while I have been pg lol - so he has asked me to help him follow weight watchers lol - so I am going to follow it a bit too - see how that goes. 

I know it is so hard to not worry about scans. Although the chances are so slim of their being a problem, it is hard not to worry, and that is understandable. I think we all worry. Sending you tons of :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Cherry, Tarkwa it is a long story but I've copied and pasted this from my other post....(see below) On a more positive note and in relation to this thread.....I lost 1lb this week, the first in 10 weeks. I'm still 10lb up on my pre :bfp: weight tho!! Xxx

Redundancy....My boss is NOW trying to make me redundant! I've gone from having verbal assurances of a pay rise and a new position a couple of months ago, to telling her I'm pregnant on the 19th April to being declined for the new position and pay rise on 28th April to now being made redundant, she started the process last week on 6th May!

Isn't it funny that all this has come about following my disclosure of pregnancy! Of course its blamed on the economic crisis but there was no talk of any problems in the business up until the last couple of weeks!

I feel so let down, after being her only employee for 4 years and having a very good relationship! and putting in so much effort to help her business expand and grow she is now just leaving me in the lurch!!

My partner and I will really struggle now. If my work had continued I would have been eligible for TWO lots of SMP due to being paid from two of her different businesses, now to only one lot of Maternity Allowance, which means after really wanting to take a year off with the baby, I will now have to go back to work...I feel so depressed, finding hard to pick myself up!

Just thought it was important to pre-warn everyone, I've read alot on the internet about boss's using the economic downturn as an excuse to get rid of pregnant employees - blatently flouting the Sex Descrimination Act! but it seems there is little that can be done, Employment Tribunal....don't know if I can stomach it! and will this have an effect on my reference and future employment with other employers? 

Xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Oh Tiz, that's awful, but I think it probably will happen alot. Hope my company don't pull that crap with me.

Getting back to the weight thing, when I weighed myself this morning I was 93kg, up only 1kg from my pre bfp weight. Quite happy with that tbh, though I still reckon I will be huge and will put on loads, but it's going ok for now.
xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls. I weighed this morning and Ive now put on 9lb and thats NOT good lol. Its all gone in a circle round my waist so when I sit down I have my very own blubber ring!

Tiz Im so sorry about your job. Its horrid that employers can be so mean. Ive taken employees in the past to tribunals, Ive claimed for accidents (£2500) and Ive been in touch with ACAS, DWP etc. I dont take no crap lol. I will be pleased to tell this lot I wont be going back and although OH has a good wage, once my SMP stops we might be a bit stuck. x


----------



## Blue12

Just wondered how everyone is doing :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Blue. 

Im feeling crap today actually. I have bunged up nose, I have headache and feel so tired. Ive just had a weeks holiday from work and have done absolutely nothing and the last day Im off I feel poorly. I cant stop eating crap and am worrying about it! 

Hows you?
X


----------



## Blue12

Awe sorry to hear you are feeling like crap cherry. I am feeling so-so. I don't feel like going to work tomorrow either - I wasted away most of today too sleeping as I wasn't feeling well. Frustrating!

I hope that going back to work goes well. xo


----------



## Tizy

Hi Rachel and Blue, 

I forgot to weigh myself this morning - oooops, its probably a good thing tho, although I did loose 1lb last week BUT after my mishap with the Dark Chocolate Mikados yesterday I doubt very much I will have lost anything! I'll update you tomorrow. 

Rachel I'm sorry your not feeling great, I'm suffering from the stuffy nose and morning sneezes syndrome too. Hope work goes ok for you, I know we're both in a similar situation at work (as in we don't wanna be there anymore) and its hard to keep up the motivation. I've got another redundancy meeting today, I asked my boss to consider keeping me on until my qualifying week for SMP and then I would resign instead of being made redundant, but my boss has scheduled the meeting for 4.30pm so I have a feeling its bad news and she will be making me redundant earlier than that!! 

Fingers crossed for good news, but at the end of the day its out of my control.....we are going to really struggle but there's nothing I can do about it so i'm trying to be positive. 

Speak soon girlies. Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Hello Girls, 

Just thought I'd post - after forgetting to weigh myself yesterday I did weigh myself this morning and OH MY! I've put on 3lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That makes the running total 14lbs in 12 weeks!

How is this possible? I lost one lb last week and yes I ate a packet of Dark Choc Mikados this week but I didn't think I'd been that bad! Its not like I can even blame it on the empty calories in booze! Just don't know what to do! :help:

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

Maybe what with all the stress with work....i've over eaten without realising :dohh:

Han XXX


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey Han, 

Ive put 9lb on in 12 weeks and I know why lol. Considering what Ive eaten I dont think Ive done badly really. Im addicted to fruit and always cook fresh veg a few times a week but all Ive been fancying is crap, crisps, chocolate, burgers etc. I havent done any exercise apart from walking and fear it will get worse now Ive lost my job :( 

Strangely, it could be not eating enough and regularly that has put the weight on? When I was on WW, if I didnt eat breakfast or didnt eat good size varied meals I never lost anything or would put 1lb on but once I got into the swing I lost 15lb in about 6 weeks which was steady. 

XX


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Rachel, 

Yeh I've heard that advice too at WW and SW - about not eating enough - but now on reflection I think I have probably been over doing it. I'm just hungry tho!

For example, I had left over pasta and risotto for lunch (like having an evening meal) when before I may have had a sandwich and cuppa soup and sometimes in the morning I have 3 pieces of toast, when I know i should only have 2!

Need to kick start portion size control I think! I'm happy with the types of food i'm eating (well most of the time) generally its all homemade, lots of fresh fruit and veg, olive oil and fish but the quantity has probably got a bit out of control. 

Thanks hunni, this thread is great for reassurance. Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Youre welcome :) You sound like me. Even on WW I loved pasta and rice and I still do. Id live on it. Today Ive had:
2 crumpets with marmite and low fat cheese.
Risotto for lunch with 2 pieces of marscapone cheese bread
3 thorntons chocolates
Dinner was fish with broccoli, carrots and new potatoes with gravy and cheese grated on it (gross I know, but its what I HAD to have lol)
Ive had 3 pints of water all day, 3 decaf coffee, 1 tea and 1 glass of caffeine free, diet coke.

Some days, I eat like a pig and others Im super healthy. today, wasnt one of those days lol
xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Going hungry and not drinking enough water send your body into a 'starvation' type mode and when it does that it's SUPER difficult to lose weight, and in fact your body retains water so you can end up weighing more :dohh:! I'm up 2kg which is just under 9lb in 14 weeks and being my BMI I'm only meant to put on something like 11-20lb over the whole pregnancy! Oh dear, that's not gonna happen with all the sweets and crap I've been eating :cry:.
*CherryB* - I didn't realise you lost your job chick? Or did I miss something?
xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey Tarkwa, Im the same I can only put on 11-20lb so I think Im going to go way over!
My ex colleague put on 4 and a half stone with her first child and that scared me!!

Yeah I lost my job yesterday sadly. They sacked all of us for not keeping up to standard with the cafe and its food. Not in a health way but just things we were doing wrong and complaints etc. We saw it coming and its been ongoing and the company we work for are arseholes! Im gutted but relieved as I hated the place. However, now I lose my maternity benefits and have to go on job seekers which I wont manage on :( 
X


----------



## Tarkwa

Oh hun, I'm sorry, that is sooooo shit. I'm sure you will find something, but yeah, I think you do lose SMP now as you need to be working for a company before you fall pregnant :grr:. Tossers - their loss.
GL with the job hunt.
xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Update: well thankfully you dont lose Maternity Pay :) Its just called maternity allowance instead and you can still claim from 29 weeks. I just wont get the 90% of my wages for the first 6 weeks which is crap :(
Spoke to Job Seekers and although its not much money at all, I am eligible and they even gave me a nice local job in an office to apply for which I probably wont get but it gave me hope!
AND, I got my doppler today and found the heartbeat straight away. Im now craving beans on toast and shall go stuff my face!
Hope youre all ok 
XX


----------



## Cherrybinky

Just a thought but do any of you ladies on here have MSN as I never used to use it but do miss a live chat to share things on. 

Im [email protected]


----------



## Tizy

Hi Rachel (Cherry) and Tarkwa (whats your name?), where are the other girls gone? 

Think we must all be in the same boat, I'm only meant to put on 11-20lbs too but since I'd put on 14lbs or dare I say it 1 stone till now I'm not gonna make that target either.

I know its cheating a bit but are you guys going off your midwife booking in weight or your pre-:bfp: weight? 

Becuase if I go off my midwife weigh in weight then I've only put on 9lbs - which is a bit more respectable. I know i'm only cheating myself tho! I did manage to get down to 13stone 2lbs before I got pregnant, but i put on 6lbs in the first 2 weeks!!

You girls ok tho? Rachel how's not working? Glad to hear about the MA, I didn't realise that you didn't know you were eligible for that! 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning Han, I dont know where the others have gone, Strange eh :)

Im going from my weigh in at the Drs when I was 4 weeks pregnant. I was 13st 6lb then.

Not working is horrid. I feel lazy and useless. Im still in my pjs and watching Jezza Kyle, is this what life has come to lol. I have applied for 1 job as the job centre said everything else was qualification specific :( Im at job centre on Monday so will see what they say. 

Hope youre ok 
X


----------



## Tizy

Woooo Rachel - 13 weeks thats exciting! Have you got any sort of a bump yet? I just feel really fat!

Right then i think I'll go from my midwife weigh in at 8 weeks - hehehe, makes me feel a bit better! I was the similar to you 13stone 7lbs by then and I'm 14stone 2lbs this week.I will weigh myself again on Monday and hope to god I've not put 3lbs on again!

Oh poor you home alone with Jezza Kyle for company. Hope your ok, keep your chin up and get plenty of rest, cos we'll need it before baby comes. I'm sure you'll find some temp work to fill a few hours. What about babysitting, that pays good money, you have experience looking after kids, could put a card up in ya local shop. The only thing is the hours aren't great. But you wouldn't get taxed on it either!

Shame ya not a bit closer I could pop in for a brew at lunchtime! Oh I have live chat hotmail but I can't remember my name but I'll let you know when i get home. Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey, no, I have no bump yet just more fat. lol. Have you?
Even for babysitting, Id have to have qualifications these days to be fair and I have enough with Isobel and Xander, I couldnt bare anymore to look after apart from my own bump thats due lol. I pray for their bedtime some nights :p I have got a CRB though so at least I could prove Im not a criminal. 
Im so bored and fed up :( 
X


----------



## Tizy

No no bump as such just a fatty belly, getting bigger! haha!!

Well I'm bored at work, boss is out all aft, what do you think about me making a signature for this group - curvy ladies to put at the bottom of our signatures??? Could be fun and it'll give me something to do! 
Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thats an excellent idea :) Its a shame more of the others dont come back and post, where are they all :p 
X


----------



## Tizy

Well I already did this one but it doesn't fit very well in the signature, really need something more rectangle shape....what do you think?

https://media.glitterfly.com/users/20110520/19k7h82oqp.gif

Hanxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

OMG thats fabulous, its me LOL


----------



## BabyDeacon

Tizy said:


> Well I already did this one but it doesn't fit very well in the signature, really need something more rectangle shape....what do you think?
> 
> https://media.glitterfly.com/users/20110520/19k7h82oqp.gif
> 
> Hanxx

Hmm i love it but i dont... :wacko:

hehehe! oo cant make up my mind recently


----------



## Tizy

Well lets try again......gimmie a couple of minutes....ideas greatly welcome XX


----------



## Cherrybinky

I want to make one but have no idea how lol

Hi BabyDeacon :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

hi i would love to make one too... but dont know how


----------



## Tizy

Hi Baby deacon...

Its really easy, find an image you like from the net and then go on Glitterfly and punk it up! 

https://media.glitterfly.com/users/20110520/podgv3jnvb.gif

Again its the wrong shape really Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

No I like the other one better :)


----------



## Tizy

Ooops the glitterfly logo has covered a bit of that one...but what do ya think? Xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

https://media.glitterfly.com/users/20110520/tp2dwru1i5.gif


----------



## Tizy

Next idea...

https://media.glitterfly.com/users/20110520/2eyfffehs8.gif

This is fun X


----------



## Tizy

Haha Rachel thats good - might have to reduce the size a bit before you glitterfly it! :) X


----------



## Cherrybinky

ooh see now Im stuck between the first one you did and that one you just posted. I love pin up girls. I have one tattoo'd on my back


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yeah was too big wasnt it lol.


----------



## BabyDeacon

i like the pin up one too!


----------



## Tizy

Well its Rachel's thread so you get to decide Rac.....I'm terrrible at making decisions anyway! But will it fit in our signatures?? X

Glad you like BabyD! Xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

I think the last one, the pin up girl in black. Shes lush. Is that ok with you 2 ? How do we put it on our sigs?
x


----------



## Tizy

Tizy said:


> Next idea...
> 
> https://media.glitterfly.com/users/20110520/2eyfffehs8.gif
> 
> This is fun X

Ok so I think if you click quote the url should be apparent and then just copy and paste it into your signature and add it somewhere....is it still a bit big? Xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

ooooh I love it. Its just right :)

thanks Han 
X


----------



## Tizy

Well if we get told off for our signatures being too big (I did when I first joined) I will resize it and try to make it smaller. Hopefully we will get some more ladies joining us...

Now what else can I do to entertain myself. I know, need to start hunting for a dress to wear to my friends wedding in a few weeks. The only problem is I also have a chriustening in August and the dress I buy has to fit me then too, can't afford to buy two! Blerghhhh I hate shopping for clothes when preggers! 

Xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

ooooh let me help you find a dress. I have to go pick Xander up in half hour but will enjoy that when I get back. Ebay? What sort of dress, colour, style, size? Id go with a maxi dress. I finally found one that fits me now and will fit me with a bump too and it doesnt make me look like a whale lol. Did you find out your MSN details ?
x


----------



## Tizy

Well all the maxi dresses I have tried make me look huge but I'm willing to give them a go....

Not ebay, I want to be able to send it back free and no hassle if its not right...

I like the dresses on this site: https://www.seraphine.com/maternity-clothes-categories/maternity-dresses/

and there are some quite nice maxi dresses here too...
https://www.seraphine.com/maternity...40&title=Beaded+Maxi+Dress,+Maternity+Dresses

My fav is probably something like this tho:
https://www.seraphine.com/maternity...ss+Cocktail+Dress+Black,+maternity+party+wear

Anyway have a look when you get back....THANKS Xx

P.s. I'll get msn details when I get home after 6pm.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Heres one for starters before I go although I do love that dark turquoise one you posted the link to. 

https://www.dorothyperkins.com/weba...ryId=208600&pageSize=20&refinements=category~

Its a bargain and pretty, elegant and versatile too !


----------



## Tizy

Ooooh now that is nice, very elegant...I was size 16 before but I think I will need to buy bigger than that - they dont have any 18, so maybe a 20 would be ok. Good price. 

Yeh the only probs for that Seraphine site is that most of the dresses only up to 16 and I think i will need an 18 at least. 

Thanks for the FB add Xx


----------



## Tizy

Girlies, 

I've changed the signature slightly:

https://img34.glitterfy.com/11140/glitterfy1095631647D30.gif

Think its a bit nicer and more glittery is always good. 

Quote this and copy and paste it from the text to add to your signature.

HanX


----------



## Tizy

Hellooooooo,

Ok so healthy eating not gonna go well today I don't think, Bacon sandwich for breckie and my mum and dad are coming up today and taking me and Holly for a pub lunch!! Marks away at a stag do so its just us two girls this eve, I can feel film and popcorn coming on!

Rachel I seem to have disabled live hotmail off my lappy (it was slowing it down) but we can chat on fb when we're on. 

Have a good day everyone. 

Han X

P.s. Rachel I wondered about putting a tag on the thread name to say that peeps can get the group signature on page 13? might encourage a few more curvy members :) X


----------



## Tarkwa

Hi ladies, I just bought this dress and although it is not a maternity dress there is definite room for a bump! And you can get it off the high street - bonus (I hate internet shopping for clothes and I never know if it fits or not). Going to be wearing it to Henley Regatta and hopefully a wedding reception in July (if bump isn't toooo big by then, but my mum said she would do any alterations the dress needed, but I think it will be fine).
Weight was 95.1kg yesterday and going from my pre-PG weight of 92kg that's only just over 3kg which is just under 7lbs. When the midwife weighed me at 9 weeks she had me down as 91kg (stupid old scales!) so at my next weigh in it will be bad and I'm sure I will be told off!!! 
xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thats a lovely dress Tarkwa :) I love the flowers and the fact that its still dark coloured as Im very alternative and dont do bright lol. 

Ive added the new sig tag Han, its pretty and the writing is more dainty. 

Ive had a shit morning for want of a better word. Took the kids swimming as we normally do once a fortnight and Isobel clung to my neck and screamed the place down. Everyone was staring and she kept shouting I want to get out and was crying so loud. I dragged her out of the pool and was so cross with her. Weve had fish and chips for lunch in a cafe and was lush. Im knackered and fed up today. When I sit down, I have the largest roll of fat its gross!
X


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls, 

Tarkwa, the dress is lovely, I can see what your saying about the fact that it will accomodate a bump! I don't do maxi dresses and think I'm gonna go for a little plain knee length black number. 

Cherry glad you liked the updated sig, it was fun doing that on Friday! Oh it sounds like you had a stressful day :-/ at the pool, I can just imagine it! Poor you...

My mum and dad came up to see us yesterday, which was lovely. They helped me decide what to do with the bedrooms, we're having a re-shuffle before the baby comes, Holly and Mark and I are swapping rooms becuase Holly's is bigger and we'll need the extra space for moses basket and baby things in the first few months. So all the rooms need decorating and its like trying to work out the Krypton Factor in how we're going to do it, becuase we've got so much stuff to juggle round whilst decorating. Anyway mums coming back up next weekend to help, so hopefully we'll get a lot done then. I'm so impatient and just want it all doing right NOW! tehehe...

I have work this aft, only for 3 hours, doing some viewings of this house, wish I wasn't tho as would much prefer to be at home sorting things!

Oh and I'm kinda crossing the two trimester forums this week, probably move over a little early I think. 

Speak soon Han X


----------



## Lisa1981

Hey Ladies, sorry I haven't been on much, I've been burying my head in the sand with regards to my weight issue. I haven't weighed myself in a week or so, so I'm not sure how much I've put on but I know its alot. To be fair I don't feel like I've put that much on anywhere but my belly. Most of my maternity clothes are a size 14 which was the size I was wearing prior to pregnancy. 

With regards to the dress issues - I bought a strapless dress from Debenhams when I was attending a wedding at 15 weeks. I think it will last me for majority of pregnancy due to the cut to of the dress. I shall try to find link to it.


----------



## Tizy

Hi Lisa, 

Thanks for popping in :) 

I think we're all a bit concerned about the weight issue, bu it is comforting to know that there are lots of us worrying about the same issue and we can support each other as much as we can too. I feel like the same as you, my middle is definitely getting bigger! but I'm hoping no where else is. I do have some thigh and bust measurments from before my :bfp: becuase I was doing WW and kept a log of my measurements too but I'm not brave enough to check them!

Oooh yeh and dress recommendations would be greatly appreciated. This is the one I really like:

https://www.seraphine.com/maternity...gory=121&title=Strapless+Cocktail+Dress+Black

Bye Xx


----------



## sunshine623

Hi ladies! I haven't checked in on this group in a while, but I'm still here! lol So far I've been doing pretty good weight wise. I was already huge, and I gained about 6 lbs in the first couple of weeks, but since then I haven't gained any. :happydance: I'm sure that won't last much longer, but I'm still proud of myself. I've been trying to eat more fruits and veggies, but I've still had pizza here and there. 
I bought my first maternity clothes the other day! I think I'm going to have a hard time finding stuff, though, at my weight. I got a pair of capris and 2 cotton dresses at Target, but the capris were the only pants of all the maternity stuff there that fit me. :( I hope it's not going to be too hard to cover my growing body!


----------



## Blue12

Hey everyone,

I have gained 12lbs so far... but worried that it could keep creeping up as I have so many parties to go to ...... and eat lol. I can't help myself haha.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Sunshine, Hi Lisa, Hi Blue :) 

Im feeling super fat today. Ate a Sunday roast then take out and I feel gross. Im ashamed to have put on 10lb if not more so far. 
X


----------



## Tizy

Hello Sunshine and Blue, 

Thanks for popping in, the more support the better! You two seem to be doing well weight wise, Sunshine I'm in maternity clothes now, all my others are too tight on the bottom half!

I weighed agin this morning, weigh day seems to come round fast! I've put on another 1lb! I'm starting to loose track now. Going of my midwife weight I think thats 9lbs so far! but I know its over 1 stone from my pre :bfp: weight!

Any of you girls got any ideas about the sex of your babies, intuition? etc...

Han Xxx


----------



## Lisa1981

I can't find that dress that I got from Debenhams, I've trawled through all of their dresses so either its been discontinued or I'm missing it. I like the one that you posted up anyways, mines is similar to that but it has 2 layers and is purple. 

Plan on biting the bullet and weighing in tomorrow to see whats happening weight wise.


----------



## Lisa1981

Tizy I have a gut feeling that I'm having a girl however I'm beginning to think it is more wishful thinking than gut feeling. I'd like a girl as my parents already have 3 grandsons and my Gran has 8 great grandsons and no great grand daughters. Also there is less chance of complications and more chance of a straight forward pregnancy if I have a girl. I'd love a boy all the same but girl is my preference. 

What about you?


----------



## Tizy

Oh no worries Lisa, thanks for looking for me! I think I'm prob gonna go for that black number, just slightly worried that the size 5 won't fit, i was size 16 before but feel like I would be more comfortable with an 18 really. Guess I'll just have to order soon and send it back if it doesn't fit. 

I'm not sure what my intuition is telling me. Last time (13 years ago) I was certain I was having a girl and she was a girl, but we weren't allowed to find out sex then and I think the further on you get the more of a feeling you get about the sex. This time I would love a boy but I don't mind either way, I'm kinda convincing myself its a boy....haha. Going off my scan pic, everyone says girl becuase of the girly shaped skull. 

Han Xx


----------



## xheartsx

Hello everyone. I've not been in here for a long time! I'm feeling fat today lol. I've only put on about 4 and a half lbs though and im 13 weeks this friday. I have my scan on thursday, soo excited!!

I've been reading back through the pages, and i am also potentially being made redundant. I will know next month, but i don't hold out much hope. I've been signed off for 2 weeks with stress and pregnancy related stuff. It's just happened at the wrong time!!

Hope you ladies are ok.

xx


----------



## Tizy

Hi,

Aw Xheartsx sorry to hear that about your potential redundancy, I'm in the same boat and still waiting to hear what the outcome will be, I'm not pushing things becuse I know that the longer it takes the longer I'm paid for! I'm hoping that as i'm the only employee in the business that she will decide to keep me on till my qualifying week (at least) so that I can claim my SMP. Hope the outcome is good for you too. Did they decide this after finding out about your pregnancy? 

4lbs wooo thats good, well done! I'm doing terribly on the weight front! 

Han X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Bloody hell Hearts well done for only gaingin 4lb :) GO YOU 

Hi Lisa, Tizy

I have an feeling I am having a boy. Its totally gut feeling and I desperately wanted a girl to start with but have now totally swayed towards a boy. 

Ive had an awful day today. Went to the job centre to start my new claim. They were as patronising and shit as ever. Id been online last night to see if we could claim Working Tax Credits as a couple and it was estimated at £89 a week which was great. When Pete rang them today they said out joint earning for THE LAST tax year was just slightly over the threshold so we cant claim now as they estimate that he will earn the same this year so thats us out of the game. Im gutted. Ive had to ring my loan company and mobile phone to tell them I will only get job seekers and no other help. 
Ive had tummy ache all day and feel like death warmed up :( 
XX


----------



## xheartsx

Hi Cherry, sorry to hear you're having a bad day!! The jobcentre are bloody useless aren't they. Try not to get too down, get a good sleep tonight and wake up tomorrow feeling much better!

Hi Tizy, it couldn't be worse timing for us could it! I don't know if i would be entitled to anything if i am made redundant, i don't know if you could shed some light? I just assumed that if i am made redundant, i won't get anything except anything i can claim! I doubt i will be able to get a job between June when i'm made redundant & November before i'm about to pop! Who will employ a pregnant lady? Nobody i doubt.

Oh well, these things happen i guess.


P.s, don't know how i've put on so little weight, i have been eating such rubbish!!


----------



## BabyDeacon

Sorry been gone for a while gotta get onto the pc will pop that on to my sig! Love it! Will read through other posts later


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks Hearts. Thats my problem. I got sacked last week (we all did where I worked) and who will want to take me on now! I cant get Working Tax credit as Petes on too much money and job seekers is shit! They expect me to take temp work till September but even then, there will be restrictions. :( 
X


----------



## sunshine623

Cherry, sorry you got fired! That sucks! I'm sure it's going to be terrible trying to find a job while you're pregnant. Good luck honey!
Tizy, I think I'm having a girl, but just about everyone else seems to think it's a boy. My sister thinks she's a little psychic and she says it's a boy, so we'll see! lol The only ones who think it's a girl are 2 of the women I work with. One of them even went ahead and put on our schedule in the computer "Amy's baby girl is due today!" on my due date. Either way, as long as this one's healthy I'll be happy!


----------



## Tizy

Hello,

Oh its so nice to have lots of peeps back in the group. And don't forget you can add the 'Curvy Ladies Member' into your signature if you want - Let me know if you need to know how to put it in. 

Rachel (Cherry) thats so rubbish you had a crappy day! Its very difficult working out what your entitled too, have you checked Child Tax Credits and Working Tax Credits? Are you sure you can't get anything? because they shouldn't take into account your joint income becuase you are now not working! Unless Pete gets paid over the threshold then perhaps you won't :( Also you could check to see if you are entitled to the Sure Start Maternity Grant - becuase your now on JS you may be able to claim - https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018854. If I get made redundant I'm not eligible for this as you are only allowed it with your first child. 

xheartsx well the situation is that if you earn over about £102 (I think) a week and you are working until your qualifying week (15 weeks before baby born) (I'm due on 27th Nov and my qualifying week is 8th August) then you are entitled to SMP. I am eligible for two lots because I earn over £102 per week in two different companies. If you get made redundant before this and are not entitled to SMP you may be entitled to Maternity Allowance (MA) which is the same amount as SMP, you have to have been working recently to claim this, so you should be eligible. Check out https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ort/Expectingorbringingupchildren/DG_10018741. Sorry if any of my info is incorrect - thats just off the top of my head, but check the sites and it will tell you. 

Rachel and xheartsx your right I think its going to be really hard to find employment, Rachel is already having to face the Job Centre - poor thing. But I say take the opportunity to get some rest, maybe do some decorating etc, start nesting - I love that bit about being pregnant! I've started nesting already but there is so much I want to do and not enough hours in the day!

Sunshine 623, I think I'm probably having a girl too, there are lots of girls in our family, I'm one of three and I have my daughter Holly so I would like a boy, for my Dad really, he's never had a boy in the family! But like you say as long as its healthy thats all that matters. 

Bye girlies....have a nice day and talk soon Xxxx


----------



## Tizy

Babydeacon - HELLO :hi: and see you soon X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey Han. 

We cant claim child tax credits and the children dont live with us full time, theyre shared with their Mum. They said if shes not claiming for them, we can but we dont want to get involved in all that. I definitely cant get Working Tax Credit as Pete is over the threshold with his wages alone and they take it on the last tax year and predict what the next years forecast will be. We'd still be over JUST. 
I cant get the sure start grant as Im on contribution based JS not income based. GRRR

Im having a chill day and watching Buffy with Pete :) X


----------



## Tizy

Aw thats a shame Rachel, nevermind, I know its stressful but at least you are well supported at home :) Your day sounds fab and Petes looking after you....enjoy. I can't wait to get home and carry on my decorating!!! Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

LOL well hes not really looking after me as such, hes just laid there on the sofa! Although he did make my lunch which was bloody due after I cleaned up, did pots etc this morning. I will let him off though as hes taken extra shifts at work to help with the money side of things. We will manage, I think its just because weve been used to having loads of money and wasting it on crap and now we will have to be more careful !
I hate decorating. Weve just done the whole house (well Pete did, I just did the glossing) and it was a nightmare!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

:flower: Hello can I join please I am size 20 - 22 and pregnant with my second x


----------



## Tizy

Hello there Welsh_mum2be, 

Of course you can join, welcome. Please feel free to share your story so we can all get to know you. 

I'm Hannah, 33 years old, I have one daughter called holly who is 13 years old, so I feel like i'm starting over again!! My baby's EDD is Holly's 14th birthday! Everything is going well so far, apart from a 10lb weight gain!!! Eeeeeekkkk, on a big portion control drive this week! becuase I think thats the problem. 

If you want to add the 'Curvy Ladies' banner to your sig, please let me know and I can help you with that if needed.

Speak soon Han Xxx


----------



## letshaveababy

Hi ladies! Just found this thread and thought I would join. This is my 6th pregnancy, will be my 4th baby. I'm normally a US size 16, although just before I got my bfp I was fitting into size 14 pants. :) I'm now wearing my size 18 pants to work as they are accomodating for my expanding belly! 

I might as well share my story with you guys.... Me and DH have been married for almost 6 years. We met when my oldest was 8 months old, and he has always called him daddy. We then fell pregnant with my daughter, and married 2 1/2 months after she was born. I had 2 children under the age of 2 when I fell pregnant once again with my youngest. I was on birth control pills (not as strictly as I should have been) when I got pregnant all of these times. I hardly worked during any of these pregnancies, but I went back to school and got my Administrative Assistant Diploma in February of 2009, and have been working ever since.

We fell pregnant twice in 2009, the first time ending in a m/c at 8 weeks, the second time ending up with a D&C due to my body not going through with the m/c. 

This baby now was very much planned, however it being our first real month of trying, it was a little surprising! I have had a first appointment, but unfortunately have not heard or seen the baby yet. My first ultrasound is on June 2, and I'm really looking forward to it! 

Well... that's me so far... Looking forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## Cherrybinky

:hi: everyone. Thankyou to anyone who's just come over, its really nice to have an active thread with similar minded people. Its kept me going on crap days :) 

Ill give a little background to me for anyone who hasnt seen mine:

Im Rachel, Im 34 and live in Leeds. My partner is Pete who is 32 and weve been together over a year but known each other longer. We met through going to conventions! This is my first baby but Im step Mummy to Xander 5 and Isobel 4. 

I lost my job last Monday and so Im on here a lot and Facebook too. 
XX


----------



## Ginaerhol

Hi all just spent an age reading through all the posts on here...would it be ok if i joined? xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

but of course Gina :) WELCOME :hi: I see youre 8 weeks, have you had a scan yet or just going with the 12 week one? 
X


----------



## xheartsx

Hello ladies. Ok so i think i have figured out i have a serious problematic craving..mars bars!! I can't get them out of my head. Ive had like 3 this week. Why couldn't i have craved something healthy..salad? Nooo.

Just a bit of background on me. I'm Jade, and i'm 22 next month. I'm from Hertfordshire but moved to Scotland where i met my partner of 2 and a half years. We've been engaged for a year and wanted to get married before baby comes but alas i might lose my job and we don't have the money.

Hope everyone is OK tonight. x X x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Aw Jade, 3 mars bars isnt so bad, Ive eaten way too much in chocolate and crisps this week but I am craving fruit too and have eaten 2 plums, 2 pears and 2 granny smiths per day for a while now and I have cravings for water which is weird. 

Its a shame you might lose your job and it will affect your wedding but if it were me, Id rather wait till my baba could be a bridesmaid or page boy :) 

Ive been married before and got divorced about 4 years ago. I asked Pete to marry me (in a round about way!) on Valentines this year even though I said Id never get married again and he doesnt want to get married but did say if were still together in 5 years he will think about it LOL. Its just not his thing. 
XX


----------



## letshaveababy

Cherrybinky said:


> :hi: everyone. Thankyou to anyone who's just come over, its really nice to have an active thread with similar minded people. Its kept me going on crap days :)
> 
> Ill give a little background to me for anyone who hasnt seen mine:
> 
> Im Rachel, Im 34 and live in Leeds. My partner is Pete who is 32 and weve been together over a year but known each other longer. We met through going to conventions! This is my first baby but Im step Mummy to Xander 5 and Isobel 4.
> 
> I lost my job last Monday and so Im on here a lot and Facebook too.
> XX

Sorry to hear you lost your job. DH just went through that last month and it was hard on us. Now he has to find a decent job by the time I go on leave so we're not dirt poor when the baby comes, just kind of poor... lol

I didn't even say my age.... I'm 27 and DH is 30. Xander is my youngest's name, he's 4! And I've been throwing around the name "Isobel" for a girl but DH isn't interested... :( 

I'm working full time up until about 8 weeks before my due date and I'm STILL on here and Facebook pretty regularly... :haha:


----------



## xheartsx

mars bars, crisps, cakes, i've been soo bad. I need to stop it because i'm just getting into a bad habit. I wish i was craving fruit! I was craving strawberries the other day, but covered in chocolate lol. 

We never had any plans to get married this year, it just would have been nice, but i know what you mean, i'd like our kid to be part of it :) (I'm secretly wanting a boy!) I have my scan on thursday - this will be the first time ive actually seen evidence that i'm pregnant. I'll i've had up til now is my home tests at the beginning. Very excited/scared!

And i found out yesterday that my cousin is due 4 days after me..with twins! It's obviously in the family haha.

Do you have any preferences..boy or girl?


----------



## Cherrybinky

I would like a boy. I wanted a girl to start with desperately but Xander already has a sister, Isobel and he has 2 step sisters too so hes surrounded by girls. Isobel has told us strictly she wants "a little girl sister and no boys!" as she doesnt like them LOL

I just tried on a lovely top I bought from Next for the summer in an 18 (Im normally a comfy 16) and its too tight OMG!! Too much eating!

Letshaveababy: We will get by but will be poor too lol. I dont want to have to find work after the baby is born but now I might have to and get help with childcare. Thats my worst nightmare :( 

x


----------



## mrswichman

Hi Ladies so I'm right around size 22 and was wondering when you all started to feel your belly's getting a little harder and when your pants started to feel tighter??:thumbup:


----------



## Locksley27

LoolaBear said:


> unfortunately you cant tell whether or not its body fat youve put on or water weight etc thats why they say not to worry too much about weight gain during pregnancy just to eat healthily and keep active.
> 
> Very true with my last pregnancy I put on 40 lbs and freaked out. About a week after giving birth I had already lost about 25 lbs because so much was water.


----------



## Blue12

Oh I hope my weight is water weight - probably isn't LOL :rofl:


----------



## amanda77

Can I join you ladies? I am TTC and I am on cycle 2.....I am plus sized and would love to have some "fluffy" friends to share things with!


----------



## Mamof1

Hello Im a plus size too :(. My BMI is horrendous!, but I don't even feel that big :/. Im pretty healthy too, I dont feel like a big person (if that makes sense). I was a size 18/20 (UK). Had my 1st appointment with my midwife yesterday and she said Im high risk because of my BMI, which has made me panic!!.

I have a 10 yr old son Daniel, so everything in pregnancy is all new to me :D x


----------



## xheartsx

Hi Mamof1. My BMI is 29.5 but i think it would have gone up now as i have put on about 5lbs. I think nowadays they just keep a closer eye on the bigger ladies who have a BMI over 30, and i think you might even get a few extra scans (which is a brucey bonus!). You will have no need to panic. As long as your blood pressure etc is healthy then you will be fine!! 

I have my scan tomorrow and keep freaking out incase they can't see the baby through my flabby belly haha. xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls, welcome :) Hope youre all well today. Im having a good day, feeling happier.

My BMI is 32 and I weighed 13.6 at my first midwife appt (4 weeks) and by 12 weeks I was 14.1. I darent get weighed this week now as I feel way too fat and horrible. 

I love the description 'fluffy' its lovely :) 
X


----------



## xheartsx

Hi Cherry, glad you're feeling better! I'm waiting for my OH to get home to go out for a late lunch! a big fat burger or something :D 

For the time being, i'm watching these freakos on Jeremy Kyle!!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Well Im still angry as I got my 'sacked' letter today and Im seriously considering them for unfair dismissal, b*stards. I had mackerel on toast which I also had yesterday as Im craving it!
Kievs, potatoes and peas for tea. Im watching Season 4 of Buffy. We started at the beginning again as were both avid fans. Its been a few years since I watched them. Pure genius ! Then off to pick my step son Xander up from school and go to a health fair.


----------



## Housewife83

So sorry to hear about your work troubles. 

I've tried adding the curvy ladies gif, but I can't copy it. How can I get it?


----------



## Tizy

WOW girlies, where did everyone come from - so nice to see lots of new peeps in the thread!!! Hello everyone!

I wasn't on BnB yesterday as I took a days holiday and was busy decorating at home, think i've got 'nesting' instinct already!!! Its all going well but the house is still upside down, mine and OH room is done, next is my daughter Hollys and then its the baby's...I'll post some pics when we're finished. 

Letshaveababy - hello, we got pregnant in the first month of trying (well the first week) and it was a bit of a shock for us too, after being on the bcp for 13 years I was expecting it to take ages!! Great news tho!

Ginaerhol - Of course you can join, welcome, tell us a bit about yourself.

xheartsx - You made me laugh with your mars bar craving :rofl:, I've been craving sweet things too and funny but also same as Cherrybinky any sort of smoked fish, particularly that hot smoked salmon chunks you can buy! so yummy. Don't worry about your scan, of course they will find baby!! Lol...

mrswichman - Hello, my belly feels a little harder when lying down and my pants are def too tight, I can't wear any of my old clothes, in maternity stuff now, but I have put on 10lbs!!

Locksley27 - Hello, I also put on about 40lb in my last pregnancy and if this one is anythin g to go by looks like I'll do the same as I'm averaging at 1lb a week so far (at least). Think I'm only meant to put on 15-20lbs!!!

Amanda77 - Of course you can join, lovely to have peeps TTc too, we can all share your excitment when you get your :bfp:. Wishing you lots of :dust:

Mamof1 - xheartsx is right don't worry too much about BMI, just try to saty healthy. 

Housewife83 - -Welcome, to add the badge to your signature. Press quote on this post and then copy and past the url out of it and add it to your signature. Anyone else feel free to add it too: Here's the url

https://img34.glitterfy.com/11140/glitterfy1095631647D30.gif

Anyway speak soon girlies...

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Afternoon all. 

Han, I wondered where you were yesterday! I did a house blitz yesterday morning including a skirting board clean!

I got weighed this morning and Im 14.1 so still havent put anymore on thank GODS. Ive eaten so much bread, pasta, chips and chocolate its criminal!

Ive had mackerel on toast 3 days running and I cant stop eating conference pears and Im still on the granny smiths!

Hope all you girls are well 
X


----------



## Tizy

Hi Rachel, 

Skirting board clean? Whats that!! lol...I was horrified when we moved our bed and saw all the dust and dirt underneath it - blerghhhhhhh

I'm good, well last week when I weighed I was 14stone 3!!!!! but i'm hoping this week i might have lost some as I've been so busy at home. 

Wierd that we both have the smoked fish craving, thing is I love anything salty...terrible for it!! 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

LOL its a wet cloth round the skirting boards. We have a little damp in the living room outer wall so I like to clean the wall and skirting to stop mould etc. I darent move some things in our house as I dread what Id find. I regularly have to pull the sofas out and get on my hands and knees with a bowl of water and get the cat hair up! EWW.

Im craving salt too. I stopped putting it on my food years back but now Im putting it on every single thing, even in soup! I checked and apparently some pregnant women crave it due to sodium levels dropping so were safe. Im loving fish at the moment too, I eat a lot of it anyway but smoked and mackerel are my fave!

Oh, see, now I want some salty popcorn...ooooooooooooooh.


----------



## Tizy

Haha, yes I know what a skirting board clean is, just that I never get round to doing it, my sarcastic tone obviously doesn't suit me ;) ;) Lol :rofl: :rofl:

We have a cat too - called Bruce, he's lovely but is ginger and white so that cat hairs do get everywhere. I'm a bit worried about keeping him when the baby's here, my friend said she would look after him for me for a bit, its just you can't leave a baby at all when there is a cat around, not even to pop to the loo! Have your cats been wierd with you at all? Mine bit me the other day and he doesn't usually bite, I wondered if it was my hormones????

Aparently the sodium levels dropping is due to our increased blood supply and we need more salt to balance this, so thats a plus point of being pregnant!!! 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

:rofl: sarcasm is hard to read when theres no tone of voice lol. I very rarely do it but It was needed. 

My cats are super babyfied. Shelly lays with me like a baby and loves me. She follows me all over. Casper is so laid back he doesnt bother with me. Theyve never bitten me, they wouldnt dare and theyre scared to death of Pete and dont go near him at all. I feed and clean them and brush Casper regularly as hes long haired. 

Ive been told not to leave baby near the cats if its sleeping. If baby is in its bouncer and you need the loo, just shut cat in other room for a second. Im not worried about leaving them near baby apart from if its sleeping in the moses basket. Cats can smother babies as they like the warm breath and body heat. I have a net cover for my moses basket and the cats arent allowed upstairs anyway. 

Well the salt thing Im pleased about as I love my salt. Mushroom soup with salt in YUM. Ive been on here all day and feel bad!


----------



## Hope_faith

Hi All!

Well iv not been on for a while been really busy with work etc etc.
I had my scan last monday and they have put me back a week, which i thought they would do anyway so not to fussed about that. I had my first year wedding anniversary on 15th May we stayed in a lovely hotel and really relaxed.
I weighed myself this morning, i have lost 18lbs since being pregnant! I have just worked out my BMI and have gone from 38 to 34 which im pretty pleased about.

How is everyone?

Loving the Curvy Lady Sig by the way :) xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

WOW Hope, well done for losing 18lb thats amazing :) 

Sounds like your first anniversary was lovely. Id love to be whisked away to relax somewhere and maybe have a spa or something lol.


----------



## Tizy

Hi Hope_faith, 

Thanks for adding the sig, we've got a newer one now thats a bit daintier if you wanna swap it, sorry I put the wrong one at the bottom of that thread before, I've amended it now, the new one is here:

https://img34.glitterfy.com/11140/glitterfy1095631647D30.gif

It doesn't really matter which one you use tho!

That break away sounds lush! I could do with one of those. We've been decorating at home and I'm so achey from all the work, but we've still got two rooms to do!!! Still it might help to loose a few lbs! You've done really well :)

Was meaning to ask, does anyone have an ache, like a heavy uterus when you walk, mine gets worse towards the end of the day??? I'm sure its nothing to worry about, its just uncomfortable.

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Han, I had that last week for a couple of days. I felt like it was heavy and dropping out LOL. It totally wasnt and Im sure it was just aches and stretches. I havent had anything since.


----------



## Tizy

I've had it for a week or so now, but I think its maybe from overdoing it a bit, it doesn't seem to come on as much unless I've been on my feet alot. 

After this decorating I'm having a rest! Thing is Marks working till next Thursday now and he works 12 hour days so I haven't got him to help me. Nevermind, Holly and I will get stuck in to her room tonight and should have it done by end of weekend. Then I'm going to leave the baby's room for a bit until we know the sex, OH I CANT WAIT TO FIND OUT!! 

Han Xxx


----------



## Hope_faith

Awh it was lovely to get away for a little while just the 2 of us, but then u always have to come back to reality dont u.

Yea im really pleased cos at least now if i put on weight i will hopefully be about the same as when i started :) I have to see the consultant about my weight on 15th June so im hoping i can keep to the weight im at now so my BMI is under 35 then i might not have to see him/her again.

I had my next scan date through 30th June, il be 18+3 does that seem right to you? 

Are you gonna find out the sex? i think we are gonna try to not find out. 

Aimee x


----------



## Tizy

Hi Aimee, 

Thats great about your weight, so pleased for you. My bmi was about 29.5 before I got pregnant but will be over that now as I've put on 10lbs, just don't want to put 40lbs on again!!! eeeeek!

The next scan is usually around 20 weeks but it will depend on how busy they are etc...perhaps that was the best time to fit you in. Lucky you, if you were wanting to find out the sex thats way sooner than 20 weeks and less time to wait! I'm so impatient. I am definately going to find out the sex, becuase I have the option I know my willpower is not strong enough not to find out!

I have got a gril already so would like a boy, but I'm really not bothered, happy and healthy is all that matters!

Have any of you girls thought of any names?

Han Xxx


----------



## Housewife83

Tizy said:


> Hi Hope_faith,
> 
> Thanks for adding the sig, we've got a newer one now thats a bit daintier if you wanna swap it, sorry I put the wrong one at the bottom of that thread before, I've amended it now, the new one is here:
> 
> https://img34.glitterfy.com/11140/glitterfy1095631647D30.gif
> 
> It doesn't really matter which one you use tho!
> 
> That break away sounds lush! I could do with one of those. We've been decorating at home and I'm so achey from all the work, but we've still got two rooms to do!!! Still it might help to loose a few lbs! You've done really well :)
> 
> Was meaning to ask, does anyone have an ache, like a heavy uterus when you walk, mine gets worse towards the end of the day??? I'm sure its nothing to worry about, its just uncomfortable.
> 
> Han Xxx

How do you add the sig? I've tried copying it but nothing happens. When I click it I just get taken to the glitterfly page.


----------



## xheartsx

Hi ladies, hope all is ok. I had my 12 week scan this morning and everything is just perfect :) I just need to wait for my 20 week scan to find out the sex!

xx


----------



## Tarkwa

Sorry I've not said much lately, but I have been lurking and keeping up to date with everything and everyone. I weighed myself a few days ago and was 95.1kg and today I was 93.9kg!!! I wouldn't say I was eating less or better so it's worried me slightly. Maybe I was particularly bloated a few days ago (though I didn't feel it tbh) but I do think I look less pregnant (was sticking my tum out in the M&P shop earlier as I was surounded by mummies and bigger bumps than mine! I felt embarrassed saying I was only 15 weeks!)
Hope everyone is good!
xxx


----------



## Tizy

Hi housewife83, 


Hey lovie, regarding the sig, click quote on the message where i said the url is here, and look for the URL of the banner in the text box, cut and paste it into your signature. Let me know if your still struggling. X x


----------



## Housewife83

Tizy said:


> Hi housewife83,
> 
> 
> Hey lovie, regarding the sig, click quote on the message where i said the url is here, and look for the URL of the banner in the text box, cut and paste it into your signature. Let me know if your still struggling. X x

Ah thanks for that, I've sorted it now.


----------



## Tizy

Hi Tarkwa, 

Yes i think we're all good here. Don't worry too much about having lost a little, it might be that as your moving onwards your body is having to use the calories a bit more, you're nearly a couple of weeks ahead of me, I'll let you know how I get on!

I seem to have a bit of a bump - a flabby one at that, but its definitely starting to stick out more. I will have to do another bump shot and see if theres much difference. 

Speak soon X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning all. Ive done bump shots since week 4 and to be fair, its just my fat stomach thats got bigger as its too high up to be baby :( GUTTED.

Im suffering bad today with allergies. My eyes are raw and itching like hell and my sinuses are terrible. I have no money at all till Tuesdays pay day and even then, Im not sure if I can use eye drops. Apparently we can use Beconase.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ive decided to edit my post and I shall remain posting in here for now and keep a low profile :)


----------



## Tizy

Rachel.....:hugs:

Whats happened love? Inbox me and let me know whats happened....I'll be sad to see you go!!!:cry:

I know some peeps on here can be insensitive and to be blunt are complete dickheads but we will all miss you too much on this thread....

Hope you come back soon, and get in touch if you like...I'll inbox you my email address. 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Just found this group, could I join you ladies? 

Im 10w atm and BMI skirting around 35 - lost a bit of weight since getting preg, nothing serious and Im def eating enough and well but would be lovely if I could get under 35 at some point then they might stop bugging me a bit less. Wont worry too much if I dont tho.

I had a bit of a day of ppl being bitches on here too yday, dont rly understand it tbh, why would anyone bother being a cow on an internet forum, what a waste of time. It was my first time on here anyones been bitchy - must have been lucky so far :D

Even tho Ive lost 8lbs my waist is massive - gained two skirt sizes. Some kind person asked if I was having twins yday, shes on my shit list too now :p

My husband Rich says its hilarious seeing the women in M&P looking at each others' bumps, bump envy I think ^^

x


----------



## Tizy

Hello Cranberry, 

Lovely of you to join us :)

Congrats on your :bfp: after 16 months trying!!! And your nearly at 12 weeks too, all going well for you I hope?

I can def relate to the waist increase, mine is so much bigger too and I can't fit in any of my previous clothes!! All my fats getting pushed up I think...:)

Yes bump envy is a funny thing, i was browing the second tri bumps the other day and wondering what mine is going to look like...can't wait!

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Yep all going fine, started to get my energy back this week. Atho I have spent the whole day today lying in bed watching er an eating tomatoes :p

Had two scans so far and both dates agreed, 12 w scan soon and I'm totally counting all of my chickens and just know everything will be ok. Might sound stupid but I'd rather be happy then devastated than cautious. 

Having a bit of a stress with the hospital but nothing I can't handle. I think they don't rly realise that this is supposed to be a happy time, they're like the grinch which stole pregnancy. 

All good tho rly. Discovered non alcoholic beer the other week. Becks blue is nice and v beery but cobra is nice and soft and cheaper in case you've not tried it. Mmm :) and only like 50 or 75 cals per bottle!


----------



## Tizy

I totally get what you mean about being happy then devastated rather than cautious!! Its a great way of looking at things and I'm the same I would much rather be positive than negative or pessamistic about things. 

I've been looking into booking a gender scan for a couple of weeks time, but struggling to find a date that my OH can attend, that is around the 16 week mark, any closer to 20 weeks and its not really worth doing it. Its gonna cost £79 but I have been told they are very good, better than the ones at the hospital becuase the equipment is usually more up to date. We will also get a 4D freeview and a DVD of the whole thing is an extra £20 - well its not worth spending £79 and then not getting the DVD is it?!

Are you in contact with the hospital for any particular reason?

I'm not a big fan of beer/lager but love wine, however all the non-alcoholic wine is so sweet - its disgusting!!! I have had the odd glass of proper wine - naughty!

I like cider but the closest I've got to that is Appletiser!!!

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

£79 is a bargain! I had a quick look and they were £200. Might be able to persuade rich if it's that cheap. Hes such a skinflint!

I'm being seen at the hospital because I have a tentative diagnosis of diabetes. All is fine and blood sugar is perfect. More that they're monitoring me for if it goes sky high later on. Theyre quite alarmist and don't give me a balanced view on things so I'm gonna start kicking up a fuss ready for my next appt

Have you tried the kopenburg pear cider? It's pretty gross and fake tasting but I'm not that keen on cider rly so might be something to try

I also found an amazing recipe for non alcoholic pimms. Tastes just like it. I think it's in my journal somewhere but I can find it if you want it.


----------



## Tarkwa

I admit it, I DO have bump envy!!! :blush:!

And CherryB - what on earth is wrong chick?! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ahhh Tarkwa, Im just hormonal, fed up and sick of silly little girls on here aiming their mockery at me. I tend to take things to heart and over react a little but Ill be ok if I stay away from them! 

PLEEEASE give me the recipe for the non alcoholic Pimms, Im dying for booze, I miss it so much. Midwife said I can have 2 small glasses of wine a week but I just darent. Ive had Becks Blue which is great but I need something with some taste. 
xx


----------



## sunshine623

Hi everybody! I've not been on in a few days, and I realized I've never really told you all much about myself. So, my name's Amy, and I live in Knoxville, TN, USA. I'll be 30 next month, married to the greatest man in the world for 3 1/2 years and we've been together for 5 years. We have a dog named Lily who's very sweet, and I'm sure she'll be great with the baby! As my signature shows, we lost a little boy at 16 weeks last year, so this will be the first baby we actually get to bring home (fingers crossed). 

And Cherry, sorry about the bitches out there. Some people just don't know when to keep their mouths shut. Don't let them push you away.


----------



## sunshine623

Oh, and I was thinking this baby was a girl, but now I'm thinking it's another boy because I'm starving all the time!!! Luckily I've only gained 6 lbs so far, but it's going to be hard to keep the weight down with the appetite I'm having lately!


----------



## cranberry987

Pimms recipe is

1/3 lemonade
1/3 coke
1/3 ginger beer
Dash orange juice
Dash of lemon juice

Can use caffeine free coke and diet everything so it's like no calories. Is rly yummy


----------



## Cherrybinky

Cranberry, I LOVE YOU LOL

Evening Amy :) Im so sorry for your loss of baby Asher :( 
Its good to read someone is with the greatest man ever as some poor ladies on here seem to with arseholes! 

Im starving all the time, is that more likely to be a boy then? Please say yes!
X


----------



## cranberry987

It sounds like its gonna taste nothing like Pimms, but its scary how much it actually does. It could easily be some generic aldi pimms or something. Its more brown than red is the only thing, but loads of fruit and ice and you hardly notice.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Wonderful, refreshing I bet. I love Pimms. The Aldi one is good actually, I remember getting it. It was called 'Winter something' and was just like Pimms and was only £3 a bottle last year. 

I am currently bidding on a baby bath on Ebay, Disney one soooo cute. Wish me luck as I WANT IT lol x


----------



## cranberry987

Hehe

Just found this on my fave website, https://www.etsy.com/listing/72931230/i-tore-mommy-a-new-one-super-funny?ref=cat3_gallery_36


----------



## Cherrybinky

:rofl: omg thats excellent. I love Etsy but sometimes its expensive. x


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah can be. Only for special occasions rly now. Its a lot cheaper than not on the high st tho. That place is extortionate!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Im not a fan of high street shopping. I dont mind some shops but just the hustle and bustle and prices are enough to make me cringe. I shop on ebay and mostly online delivery from sites. When I was looking for a maxi dress they were all like sacks on a whale on me but there was one in Dorothy Perkins and it was £35. I nearly died, I thought maybe I was out of touch as I love second hand and Ebay so much Id lost touch with reality LOL


----------



## Tarkwa

cranberry987 said:


> Hehe
> 
> Just found this on my fave website, https://www.etsy.com/listing/72931230/i-tore-mommy-a-new-one-super-funny?ref=cat3_gallery_36

Erm, I might be being stoooopid, but I don't get it :(
xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Because when bubs came out she tore you to pieces. Not funny now I've explained it!


----------



## Cherrybinky

LOL no, not quite as amusing when its said like that but for baby to wear it is. I may even be temped to purchase that depending on how the birth goes. Im BIRTH PHOBIC lol


----------



## cranberry987

I reckon you could make an iron on thingy and put it on a White onesie yourself. Much cheaper

The birth is about the only part I'm quite chilled about tbh. I'm sure it'll be different come December but I'm so stubborn I can see myself just gritting my teeth and getting the job done. Then fall to pieces when baby needs a change lol


----------



## Cherrybinky

cranberry987 said:


> I reckon you could make an iron on thingy and put it on a White onesie yourself. Much cheaper
> 
> The birth is about the only part I'm quite chilled about tbh. I'm sure it'll be different come December but I'm so stubborn I can see myself just gritting my teeth and getting the job done. Then fall to pieces when baby needs a change lol

Ive vowed I will not scream and will grit my teeth and get on with too but Im petrified of the pain and any tearing. Im going with hypno birthing and had chosen water birth but have since changed my mind. 
I think I might cope with nappies and things at home quite well but Ill probably go into panic once Im home. Pete has taken 2 weeks off around my due date to help out which is great. 
X


----------



## cranberry987

I've just bought iron on transfer paper from amazon oo. Looks dead easy so there's no need to spend all this money on them. Just need to find my iron now :haha:


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls, just thought I'd say hello, got a MASSIVE day of decorating ahead of me, just waiting for my parents to arrive to help us as my OH is at work all weekend. Might have some piccys to post up at the end of today - yey so excited. 

Cherry - so glad you back, the thread just wouldn't be same without you...

Hello sunshine. Cranberry the Pimms sound lovely, I miss alcohol, and have actually had a couple of glasses of wine!!!!

Gotta go bye Xxxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey girls. I think I shall be having a vodka later with diet coke! Im utterly stressed out and have been crying all morning. Got a letter saying I wont even get job seekers now because I havent paid enough National Insurance Contributions in the last 2 tax years. So, basically, I cant claim a penny from anywhere. We wont get working tax credits because Petes on a good wage. I wont get income based, no income support, no housing benefit, nothing. Ive worked all my life and this is the thanks you get from the government who know nothing about my life or what we pay out. They just expect you to get on with it. Yet, the benefit frauders who cheat the system and the ones who 'pretend' theyre ill get all the help in the world. Housing paid, council tax paid etc. F*cking country !


----------



## Ginaerhol

thanks lol.

Well im 25 (26 in June) I have 3 daughters Erin is 6 Hollie is 2 and Sophie has just turned 1. I am currently about 9 weeks pregnant will find out exact due date at scan on 4th June (dont know why they have booked me in so early lol but its a bonus coz if im only 10 weeks by then they will probably book me in for another scan for 12 weeks) My hubby would dearly like a little boy and is convinced that this one is ( i secretly think that we will be greeting our 4th little girlie into the world ).
With my 3 girls i was terribly sick from 4 weeks till almost 30 weeks pregnant this time i dont even feel pregnant apart from EXTREME tiredness!!
Umm i dont really know what else to say, thanks for letting me join and looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

I would check the benefits thing I'd I was you. If you've been on other benefits until now they should have been paying your stamps for you. Even if you don't get jsa because of dh income they'll still pay your ni stamps

Try the cab and see what they sa
X


----------



## Cherrybinky

I was on sickness benefit last year with a broken elbow and even then they wrote to me to say I wouldn't get anything after November. I've been in touch with cab and working tax credit and job centre and I'm entitled to nothing. Yes they will still pay my stamp if I sign on but it will take months to build up enough to get job seekers and by then Ill be entitled to maternity allowance :(


----------



## cranberry987

You can pay your ni stamps in arrears. It is more expensive but maybe worth it if it means you get mat allowance. So you could pay what you've missed and be entitled to full benefits again


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks hun but they've told me the only thing I can do is go in and sign as normal from next week. I'm still entitled to maternity allowance no matter what happens so that's at least something. I can't get that till Sept though when Ill be 29 weeks gone. X


----------



## Blue12

Cherry  Sorry to hear about the money situation  there must be something that can be done. We have a very different system here so I dont know what to suggest.

Tizy  I cant wait to see your pictures! I just got my furniture today  but the paint isnt done yet lol. 


:hugs: to everyone else!

I got my furniture today - wahoo! And, we had our 3D/4D scan yesterday baby girl wasn't that co-operative - but we got a couple of cute pics. I put them in my journal if you want to see - and one is my avatar pic. xo


----------



## Rees

Hi girlies :wave:

I've just sat here and read through every single post so I feel as if I know you all now

Mahoosive :hugs: Rachel, sounds as if you're having a complete mare of a time :hugs:


Right, I'm Leigh, 25, and 7/8 weeks pregnant. My ticker(s) say 8 coz of LMP however I know I ovulated later and am due around Jan 14th not the 6th (lmp) 7th (GP) or 8th (MW) lol.

I changed my surgery a few weeks back and went when I was 6 weeks pregnant and got weighed and I was 109kg so I got a bollocking from the doc, but I'm not overly bothered, I was 110kg with DD when I went for my 12 week scan. A week after I gave birth I jumped onto the wii and was already lighter than before I found out I was expecting - happy days!

So my little girl is 20 months (and 1 day! :lol) and I'm now on baby no. 2 :) My BMI this time around is 38/39 apparently.

I think last time I lost a lot of weight due to carrying LOADS of water as Tegs only weighed 7lb 5oz and I was puking from 5 weeks up until I was 22 weeks! This time around I've dry heaved about 3 times, so I'm guessing it's a boy :) But will be happy if it's a girl too (I always wanted a little sister, but I ended up with a little brother :( )

So, I'm 25, will be 26 when the baby is here and Tegan will be nearly 26 months! My OH is also 25 and he'll be 26 when baby is here. Tegan was actually due on his birthday, but came 3 days later, which was 2 days after my birthday :lol: We were hoping for another September baby but I discovered last month that I actually ovulate a week later than most people and we weren't doing it all on the right days :blush: Whereas with Tegs we were at it like rabbits!

I'm trying to eat sensibly, but I work 30 hours a week over 2 and a half days, sometimes it's easy to skip tea if we're busy and then I forget when I get home (I know it's bad!) Or I'll eat something totally rubbish. I've been getting knackered though, which is hard when I do 12.5 hour days :sleep:

I've not weighed myself since I went to the Doc, but I saw my MW last week and she said the only thing that will happen is another GTT test (yay) as diabetes runs in my family, and apparently now I get to see a consultant about pain relief and what will happen if there's an emergency and I need a c-section!

With Tegan I wanted a home birth, but didn't get one coz the midwife was a bitch! My blood pressure was high (in labour - what did she expect?) and Tegan's head was swollen and so got advised to go to hospital, she swabbed me as I'd said my waters were coming in slow trickle and she didn't believe me!

Turns out I was right but they also found out I carry Group B Strep which can be dangerous to babies, so this time round I HAVE to be in hospital and might end up being on anti-biotics to stop the infection going to the baby as I'm giving birth (lovely!)


So hi ladies! I think you now know a lot about me :lol: (I think I over-share sometimes :) )

Look forward to being a part of this group xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Leigh, thanks for the hugs. Been a shit week or 2 :( I can't read the whole of your post as I'm on my Blackberry and I have to scroll around but Ill be on laptop in the morning so will catch up then xxx


----------



## Rees

I talk/type too much. I gave up trying to attempt to do anything on this site with my blackberry :lol: It was a complete pain in the arse :)

I did learn that if you subscribe to the thread and you get emails you can see exactly what everyone's posted! Which is useful for the big January thread as I get it all in the mornings (6:02 precisely, not one minute less or more! :lol: )


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning ladies. 

Leigh, I love my BB, Ive had 2 now but wont get another I dont think. Its a handy phone and I love the keypad on the front but sometimes its naughty and wont do what I want. 

Im pissed off today as my Doppler has broken. Its not picking up any sounds at all and Im furious as I bought it from someone on here in good faith for £14 and have only used it 4 times. Grrr. 

You work for Betfred? One of our friends just got sacked from being a manager at one of their shops. Hes a genius with the system and knows all the jockeys and how to get good wins etc. I worked 30 hours a week for Northern Ballet cafe and I hated it. I got sacked and although the loss of money is awful for us Im glad I dont have to be at that horrid place it was making me ill. I had a feeling of dread everytime I went in. 

It will be nice for Tegan to have a brother or sister at that age. My step son is nearly 6 and is sister is 4 and they seem to have grown closer lately. They do play together as well and share a room at the moment (until baby is born) and they talk and sing together at bedtime. Its sweet although theyre like chalk and cheese!
X


----------



## Tizy

Hello girlies, 

How is everyone, I'm great - had a pretty relaxing day today, compared to the others this week. I made my lovely daughter breakfast in bed yesterday so she repaid me the favour today - hot bagels and coffee, which was nice :)

Just been reading back over the posts i've missed:

Sunshine, sorry to hear about your loss last time round, it must have been hard at 16 weeks, do they know what happened?

Cranberry, I'm trying your Pimms recipe tonight, we're going to a friends house for tea so I thought I'd buy the ingredients and give it a go!

Gina, my daughter is called Holly, spelt the other way to yours tho, such a lovely name :) I'm hoping for a boy this time, but honestly will love either.

Blue12, lovely to see your scan pics, would you say the 3D/4D scan is worth the money? We were going to have a 16 week gender scan with a 4D freeview but it was gonna cost £100, so we've decided against it for now. We're going to see how our money goes and maybe get a 4D scan at 30 weeks instead. 

Leigh, lovely to meet you, thanks for taking the time to tell us about yourself. 

Cherry, OH NO can't believe your dopplers broken, its definately not the batteries is it? I know they do run down quite quickly!

Right girls, uploading pics, the first room is mine and OH's new bedroom and the second room is my daughter Hollys. The last room is going to be the baby's but we've still got a lot of work to do on that one, going to wait until we know the sex. 

Han Xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1502.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1506.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1522.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1525.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1526.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey. Yes it was the batteries. I was being thick and didn't even know they could be replaced! I recorded babys h earlier but it needs cleaning up a bit. X


----------



## cranberry987

Lush wallpaper :) we can never do wallpaper as we argue too much :p Would love something lovely and bold like that but wed have to get someone in for it.


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Cranberry, 

Yeh it is quite tough to choose, I choose the colour for the room first, all the walls are emulsioned and then we've wallpapered one feature wall. I've never used wallpaper before, always been an emulsion girl but i'm really pleased with it. Because our room doesn't get much light, the wallpaper really softens the feel of the room. 

Holly chose her wallpaper and it is very bold, but I thought she picked well, its girly and fun for a teenagers room. 

Bit down today, cos I thought I might have lost weight this week what with being so busy but i've put on 3lbs, now 14stone 6lbs!!! which means I'm almost 1 stone up at 14 weeks, and thats going off my boking in weight not my pre-:bfp: weight! Just don't know what to do....

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey all. 

Han that wallpaper is the same style as ours. Nice big bold 70s floral! We have a black background and red flowers and we painted the door and skirtings black gloss and then I got white curtains with black and red flowers to contrast. Looks amazing as does yours :) 

I got weighed and Im still 14.1 which surprised me since Ive been eating crap and large portions and too many meals a day. My 16 jeans are totally tight now and my roll of fat is splurging over them which is gross lol. Yet, my maternity ones are HUGE on me so I cant wear those yet. 

Its raining here and I have heartburn. Might go read a magazine and have a kip!
X


----------



## cranberry987

Oh we can choose it we just can't get it on the Walls. Rich is incapable of doing any DIY properly so I can't even leave him to it or he slyly cuts corners

With the weight gain maybe try eat more fruit and veg? I've been snacking on cherry toms which are amazing and usually £1 per pack so quite cheap

In ikea HELL this weekend. Decided to get a pax wardrobe for baby room and have had to go back 3 times for bits which the pax planner said were included. Now the bloody doors aren't even! Grr


----------



## Cherrybinky

Awww Cranberry I love Ikea stuff but I hate putting things together. Pete decorated our whole house except the spare room in about 4 days top to bottom! Shame hes so slow with housework!
Were lucky as we dont have to purchase anything for the 'nursery' as Isobels bed turns back into a cot bed and baby will be sharing in her room. She will go into xanders bed and he is going into the spare room with cabin bed and a new Ben 10 wardrobe!

Ive been eating 3 pears, 3 granny smiths apples and 2 plums a day plus raw mushrooms and peppers. Its the chocolate and crisps that are killing my weight off lol. We dont eat badly normally and I buy lean fresh meat and fresh salad and potatoes but this weeks shop was a budget shop on cheap and cheerfuls as its my last wage packet :( 
X


----------



## sunshine623

Hi ladies! It's been a long holiday weekend here in the states and I don't even want to see what kind of weight I've put on! We've grilled out with friends and family all weekend and now just went to a movie and had yummy movie popcorn. Bet I've finally put some more weight on now. I'll weigh in the morning to see the kind of damage I've done. :dohh:

Cherry, glad you got your doppler working again! I do the same sort of thing all the time. I never think to check the simplest solution! 

And Tizy and Cherry, 


Tizy said:


> Sunshine, sorry to hear about your loss last time round, it must have been hard at 16 weeks, do they know what happened?

Thanks for your concern. We found out at 12 weeks he had something called a cystic hygroma which usually means a chromosomal abnormality. Luckily it wasn't chromosomal, but unfortunately at 15 weeks they could tell he had major internal deformities and an untreatable heart condition. But at least since it wasn't chromosomal there's an extremely slim chance anything like that will ever happen again. This time baby's looking perfectly healthy!


----------



## Blue12

I would definitely say the 3D/4D scan is worth the money. I can stop looking at my baby girls pic - at least 10+ times a day. I can't believe she is mine, I wil get to hold her and kiss, snuggle, and squeeze her chubby cheeks.


----------



## cranberry987

I rly want a 4d scan but I get like 5 uss as I'm borderline diabetic with the pcos so they monitor me more and hubby won't let me:( he usually let's me do whatever I want but he's putting his foot down about this. I reckon I can persuade him if they can't sex the baby on the nhs scans but otherwise I'll be expecting a wibbly green baby!

Bought a bumper pack of bounty yday from costco - 24 bars! Rly am on a coconut thing ATM. That and cherry tomatoes so I reckon they cancel each other out :p


----------



## Tizy

Hi Girls, 

Just a quick log on, yeh I would really like to have a 4D scan but I think we are going to wait and see what the finances are like later on, like 30 weeks. Its 40 sleeps until my 20 week scan on 11th July, when we will find out the sex!!! yipeeeee

Good advice Rachel about eating healthier snacks, but I'm not really eating any snacks just 3 meals a day plus fruit and then maybe a biscuit or piece of toast in the evening!!! I did have a bit of Ben and Jerry's at the weekend but I reckoned I deserved it because of all the decorating! So I'm not sure where all this extra weight is coming from??? Apart from baby of course! It just seems like a lot! Heres to hoping it will even itself out over the next few months. 

Cranberry I love dark chocolate Bounty's - haven't had one of them for ages!!

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Maybe watch your portion control? If you're that concerned about it I'm sure your gp dietician will see you and might have some tips


----------



## Cherrybinky

I couldnt care less at the moment. I may be a big girl but Ive always had a balanced diet and treats when I want them. Ive been a size 8 and 10 and was always ill, I hardly every get ill and have perfect blood pressure and my midwife wasnt concerned about my weight at all. :) 

I had good news today. Job Centre are actually paying me Job Seekers and cant understand why the original letter went out. I checked with National Insurance and I paid more than the threshold for it so no problems :) Very happy Cherry :) 
X


----------



## Rees

Evenin' girls! 

The little lady has been going to bed early so me and the OH have been spending time watching tv together (Doctor Who and Big Love :lol: - he tells me he can only just handle me and couldn't have more than one misssus!)

Cherry - BetFred are *******s! They keep making loads of changes to where the managers work here and I get a new one soon, but at least I got moved back into my old shop! And yay for JS! I reckon half the time one hand is doing something alien to the other and they never communicate (much like the rest of the Governments departments!)

We need to sort our house out, but we rent and it's tiny and we're not sure if we're gonna stay here for a bit after the baby or move before, I think it's best to wait and see what we're having first, if it's a girl then they can easily share a room with Tegs, if it's a boy I think we'll need a third bedroom and bigger space for boys toys :lol: We have all these decorating ideas but nothing ever comes of them :lol:

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls. My roll of middle fat is worse today but still no baby bump whatsoever! I cant stop eating biscuits! Ive booked to have my hair cut back into shape as my bob has grown out of shape and its driving me mad! Im also BORED to death!
Hows everyone?
X


----------



## cranberry987

Morning. Im in a right pisser. Is the doppler's fault. I cant pick anything babylike up and its so hissy that I cant hardly hear anything. Can just hear my guts the whole time.

Also Rich had invited me to his works drinks tmw night, so Ive taken the afternoon off as they start at 4pm and was quite looking forward to it. Hes just disinvited me as no one else is taking partners! Im self employed so dont get to do any of that stuff and was looking forward to getting dressed up and looking nice. 

Convinced theyre going to find a dead baby at my scan on Monday and just worried and overwhelmed by everything. Going to aqua aerobics now as I have to stay fit for the baby but Im so worn out that I get breathless in 30 secs with all the old ladies prancing about around me. They say to me 'oh have you given up' Im growing a fricking person you old bag.

There, feel much better now.

I think baby bumps come a bit later if youve got a pre existing bump, if you want to have a fantasise, go to M&P and try some clothes on with the fake bump they have there, nearly made me cry when I did it :p


----------



## Cherrybinky

Awww Cranberry :( Dont be disheartened. I just had a listen with mine and did pick up babys hb but I could hear hissing and gurgling this morning which I dont normally get at all so wasnt so clear, I normally just get placenta and baby. Give it another go later today as baby may wake up more then :) 
Im sorry youve been dis invited, that a bit mean. Ive had to make an effort today and get dressed and put on make up and do my hair. I never used to be such a slob but since being out of work and being pg, I havent felt like doing anything at all but slobbing about!
My friends' bump didnt arrive in any way, shape or form till 20 weeks but Im sick of looking just 'fat' ! *sob*
HUGS
X


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls, 

I'm at work and struggling to concentrate! So here I am on BnB. Still not heard anything about my redundancy, its almost like its been forgotton about (will be saying I've spoken to soon! no doubt) 

Guess WHAT!!! I was just thinking, I haven't felt the baby move (thought I did around 12 weeks) AND THEN it moved, I felt four or five strong little kicks, very low down, I just want it to happen again now....maybe it was that morning coffee I don't usually have!!! It was definately baby tho! Yey so excited. 

Cranberry, its still quite early to hear on the doppler but you should pick something up soon, keep trying. Sorry to hear your not going to your hubbys do! Boooooo to that!

Rees, sounds sensible to wait until you know what your having, and if you do need to move you should be able to find something quite quickly and your nesting instinct will be greater then, more desire to get things ready for baby. 

Hope everyone else is ok too. 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

What doppler do you have Cranberry? Angel Sounds ones pick up from 9 weeks ish. Do you normally pick something up or is it hit and miss?

Morning Han. I bet the not knowing is driving you mad about the redundancy :( I get 'wriggly' feelings low down but nothing that I suspect is baby as everyone keeps telling me its way too early to feel anything :( 
X


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi ladies i was just wondering if it would be ok for me to join you all? i hope im not too late? x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Heey Sparkle, of course you can join, come on in :) 
You havent missed too much on all those other pages to be fair, just us lot talking about everyday life and having a moan now and again lol. 
Tell us a bit about yourself X
Rachel


----------



## pink sparkle

Ahh thanks Rachel i have read the first couple of pages and had a flick through the others. 

Im Jayne, 29 already mum of two dd 10 and ds nearly 2! This is my last baby. Im 18wk and ive recently found out that im having a girl. Pre-pregnancy i was a size 16-18 have spent years yo-yoing on diets but never shed the weight i put on 10 years ago with dd:sad2: (all my own fault i know).

At my 12 week scan i was weighed and my bmi was 34. Up until now ive eaten terribly partly due to nausea (which ive never had before). Got totally freaked out on friday when i weighed myself and i had put on 10lb. Friends have reassured me that this is nothing to worry about and could be pregnancy not fat (yeah right). DH is following slimming world and ive done it before so im going to try and follow the plan with him. Im not going to sacrifice everything though and know i need to be realistic as im pregnant and if i really want/need to eat something i will (lol). Im just really worried about health implications such as high bloods and also pregnancy diabetes.

Wow ive written loads if theres anything else ive missed out or anyone wants to know just ask. 

I look forward to getting to know everyone better and sharing this journey with you all xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

*waves* to Jayne. Slimming World is good whilst pregnant apparently. Im not a fan of it and did Weight Watchers before my BFP and I lost 15lb and nearly 2 stone last year on it too. Im just eating what I want at the moment but my BMI is 32 and Ive put about 10lb on as well and Im slightly worried about GD. Im being referred at 20 weeks for tests just in case. Midwife wasnt too concerned though. 

Aw youre having another girl, thats lovely. Im step Mummy to Xander nearly 6 and Isobel just turned 4. We have them here half the week and luckily we have a great relationship with their Mum who lives just up the road. Im hoping for a boy as Xander has 3 sisters already and although I wanted a girl to start with, Im swaying to boy now :) 

Im 15 weeks on Friday, it still isnt sinking in though LOL
X


----------



## pink sparkle

Yeah in the past ive done ww i only joined slimming world before as i was 'trying' so thought if i started it and stuck to it (did but not for long) i could just carry on when pregnant. Im just trying to eat more healthy. Stocked up on fruit to snack on and fat free yogurts. I know i cant avoid putting on weight just want to keep it to minimum x


----------



## Tizy

Hi Rachel, yeh it is frustrating but I shouldn't complain as I'm still here!! Its not way too early to feel anything, I know what I'm feeling for obviously as I've already been pregnant before so i know what it feels like, but I think if your in tune with your bod and your sitting quietly and still you will be able to pick up some feelings around this point. Like you said I'm sure plenty of peeps will disagree with this!!!

Hi Sparkle, welcome, lovely to meet you. That's strong of you to try SW whilst pregnant, I just know that I don't have the will power right now to try sticking to it, i have done SW before and I quite like it but think i would have to give into the cravings! 

I jumped on scales this morning just to check my 3lb gain on Monday was correct and it says I'm 2lb lighter than Monday so I'm hoping that it was a 'gremlin' or fluid retention on monday. Now 200lbs exactly. 

Speak soon.

Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

I dont necessarily think i will be able to stick to it 100% maybe have to use syns on my naughty cravings. But hoping that following the plan will just get me eating healthy compared to what ive been eating it should help. I have been craving Big Macs (never eaten them before this pregnancy). 

Im with you on the feeling movement early. I didnt with my last two pregnancies until i was about 20 weeks but i have been feeling this lo for a good few weeks now. Ive never believed ppl before but obviously now that its happened to me i know you can. I agree that if you lay quietly and concentrate on your tummy area you feel more, i like to do it when relaxing in the bath or at bedtime just before i go asleep.


----------



## cranberry987

Ive done SW in the past and got on well with it, I had thought about going back to it but the thought of all that cooking, no thanks. And not being able to eat much bread, i dunno what Id have - would end up eating just fruit and cherry toms all day which doesnt seem v balanced

Ive got the angelsounds doppler, I rly dont like it as the gel gets stuck in the handpiece so not on your tummy, its massive so you cant angle it, and its 3.3mhz i think and 2mhz work better when theres some fat to get through. Im stopping using it tbh as all I can hear is my guts. Or maybe thats all there is to hear...

Just did aqua aerobics and bloody shattered tbh, the instructor kept telling me not to jump any time there was a jump and made it rly obvious, i was like ok i get it, you want to tell ppl...chill.

dorothy perkins are having a sale today 30% off some maternity stuff and free delivery over £75. I'd just ordered some dresses last night >< so have reordered em for cheaper and will send the first package back!


----------



## Tizy

Cranberry i have a Sonoline B doppler which is 3mhz but does have a separate probe which you can angle well plus an LCD screen. It cost me £50 but the re-sale value of them are great on ebay, so i figured I could get £30 or so for it when I'm finished with it.

Keep perservering becuase you will really like it, once you know how to find the heatbeat. Try right down at the hair line, mine is very close to the placenta too and like Rachel (Cherry) I can often pick up sounds of my placenta/heartbeat plus baby - over to my left hand side. It is getting much easier to distinguish now tho as I've got a few weeks further on. Have a listen to the various different sounds on this website, it will help you to understand what your are hearing: https://www.fetaldopplerfacts.org/facts/dopplers/fetal-heartbeat-doppler-sounds.php.

Hope that helps. 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I think Im gonna leave it a few weeks then try again, Im sure itll work once im over 20w and itll be nice, but atm it just worries me. needs locking away. 

Im announcing things on facebook on Monday if things are all ok at my scan. All my close friends know so its mostly for work collegues and random ppl I know. Theres a poll on at https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/630103-quick-poll-my-journal.html if you wanna have a look :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ive just logged on after a few hours being off as I decided I spend too much time on the net in between watching to much telly! 

Im incredibly fed up, that is all
x


----------



## cranberry987

:) why dont you multi task, bnb while watching your stories :haha: Im watching ER. decided to watch every single one from series 1 a while ago, on s11 atm and not bored yet!


----------



## Cherrybinky

LOL I do. I either have Animal Planet on or at the moment its Deal or No Deal, 4 In a Bed then Come Dine with Me whilst typing on here AND shopping on Ebay!

I did that with Greys Anatomy from Season 1. I LOVE it. Im caught up now to season 7 and its been an emotional rollercoaster.
X


----------



## chele

Can I join too please ladies??

I'm Chele and preggo with number 2. I have yo-yo'd for years and was finally getting it under control when I got pregnant again.

I was 16 stone 6 when I got pregnant with Max and around 12 and a half stone when I got pregnant with Chichi - September last year I decided to take drastic weight loss action and do the Cambridge Diet. I lost 4.5 stone on it and was almost at target when I got my BFP. unfortunately I didn't reintroduce food in stages because I thought I was having a miscarriage and so the initial weight I gained is what is normal when you finish a diet like CD and don't reintroduce food properly. So I gained around 12lbs the first 10 days. Sounds shocking, but it's normal. Since then I have gained around 7lbs which is not good, but I just think I'll worry about it once Chichi is here

I want to do SW again and am interested reading on here you can do it whilst pregnant. TBH I think I might give it a go. 

All I've done since getting pregnant is eat crap because I just haven't fancied anything and def not fancied anything healthy. 

I luckily only put on 11lbs with Max and knew weighing 4 stone less I wouldn't put so little on, but then again I really want to try and gain as little as possible and then try and lose it all and more next year.
xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey Chele, welcome :) *waves*

Whats the Cambridge Diet? Chichi is a cutesie name :p I personally dont like SW but Ill be straight back on WW after Xmas. Ive been eating healthy but also crap so its balanced out. I think my problem is not what Im eating but the amounts of it and the portion sizes. Today Ive had crumpets for breakfast, sandwich, crisps and fromage frais for lunch then a HUGE fresh salad for tea with feta on and then at 7pm I was craving a burger so I cooked one off and had some crusty bread with it! I feel guilty now lol
X


----------



## chele

I'm too ashamed to say what I've eaten today :blush:

Cambridge is a total food replacement diet like Lighter Life. No food just three shakes or soups a day with the help of a diet counsellor. It's hardcore but it works for me. Well 4.5 stone in 4 months says it all :rofl:

I've done SW in the past and done well. I like WW but find I don't change my eating habits cause I buy WW treats like their brownies whereas on SW I am good with my syn allowance

Thanks for the welcome btw

Another big cheese off of mine is my shape. I have a Bshaped belly and always did with my first
Now 4 stone lighter I still have the B and pregnancy actually makes it stick out more so that really cheeses me off that I don't look pregnant when I am
Pregnant, I just look like a weird shaped fat person :cry:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning all. 

Chele, Id die if I had to do those drink things LOL. I admire your will power. I like WW Pro Points because you can still eat cake, crisps and alcohol and as long as you stick with the points you lose. I recommended it to my friend Terry on Facebook and hes lost 84lb in 9 weeks. Im so very proud of him. he does go to the gym as well now and swims and looks amazing. 

Well, Im sat on the sofa and I actually look like I have a small bump but when I stand up and let it out it just looks like wobbly fat LOL.

Ive had to book Drs this morning for my allergies so will get a prescription hopefully and its freeeeeee. I went into Boots yesterday for some advice from the pharmasist and the ladies in their were super rude to me and said pregnant women should see a Dr about allergies. So, I shall go back this morning and shove the FREE pregnant ladies' prescription in their faces!
HA
x


----------



## cranberry987

84lbs in 9 weeks?!!

I love my free scripts now. Ive been for my free dentists too - was ace not having to pay, i did have to scout around for a nhs which wasnt a total joke. All the ones round here seem to be in ppls front rooms, no thanks. I want shiney windows and a nice receptionist.

Im having problems with a tooth tho, pre preg I had one filling and they said I might need another but see how i went, might be able to repair it if i flossed etc, no idea how that works, I didnt know teeth repaired themselves. now obv the calcium is being leeched out of my body so its super sensitive and i have a massive mercury filling in there and they cant take it out til after 12w, then theres a risk with the injection... no way im having it without injection tho. will have to go as long as i can with it just being coated in this stuff.

Ive found nhsdirect quite good for advice re meds, its crap saying go to your dr - mine cant get me in for a fortnight and by then the problems probably passed.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Mistake lol. I've just checked his Facebook and its been just over 13 weeks now. He was a HUGE bloke so it will slow down eventually. He's done amazingly and looks completely different. 

I'm having tooth problems too Cranberry. I joined an NHS dentist when I moved to Leeds and hadn't been to one in about 5 years. I've never had fillings or teeth out and I'm petrified of dentists. However this one seemed nice and its a posh place. He said I needed 3 pin head fillings which I braved and my teeth haven't been right since! They're ultra senstivie (even before I got pg) and are now so bad I can't eat anything cold on one side of my mouth and the otherside is getting the same way! He told me to use Colgate sensitive but its crap! :(
X


----------



## cranberry987

theres some new toothpaste which coats your teeth in stuff - its the one on the advert where ppl rub it on their teeth and go ooh thats amazing. also they can coat your teeth with some stuff to help with the sensitivity.


----------



## Tizy

Haha - this comment made me laugh!! - its the one on the advert where ppl rub it on their teeth and go ooh thats amazing!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

It was the 'ooh thats amazing' bit :rofl:

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thats the one I have Colgate Pro Relief LOL. Ive also tried the Sensodyne one. Theyre all shit. Even my dentist said that advert is not realistic as rubbing it on your teeth would not cure instant sensitivity like that. He told me to use it for at least 6 weeks and its not helping me at all!

Its 25 degrees here today and the strap on my maxi dress broke so Im in jeans and a Dot Perkins loose top. I cant stand the heat!

I made £40 on Ebay selling all my old bits of crap costume jewellery in small bundles! WOOP


----------



## cranberry987

Nice one :) I eBay stuff but can never be arsed with small things. Rly should tho as it al adds up

I'd go back get them to paint stuff on your teeth. And if they're crap find a new one. Its free!!


----------



## chele

Cherrybinky said:


> Chele, Id die if I had to do those drink things LOL. I admire your will power.

It was a last chance thing for me. Amazing what you can do when you're finally in the zone. It was hardcore but I made it through.


----------



## chele

Those toothpaste adverts make me laugh. Does it really work just like that?

I made my first ebay sale the other day. I'm a complete novice

Good news - I phoned my SW leader and she's really happy about me starting. I start next week. Woop woop!!!

I really wish I'd looked at the weather report today. I have black clothes, black thick legging type jeans on and a long sleeve shirt thing. I'm proper melting! Is it going to be like this tomorrow?


----------



## cranberry987

its gonna be quite warm through the weekend I think, good news as Im going camping woo! 

Ive got the toothpaste and can 100% say it is not like omg sensitive, put a bit on your tooth, oo its cured. It has lessened, but I also had this coating thing which the dentist said would take a few days to work, so I dunno which it is. Its quite expensive too.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello, i have been stalking this thread for a bit now! I am uk 20-22! I have a question I am 6 weeks and convinced my belly is getting a rounder bump like shape! Anyone had this or am i going mad? Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I had bloat from about 5w - gained two skirt sizes even tho I lost weight. Totally possible to be bumpy even now :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Its bloat hun, I can guarantee. Water retention and wind probably :( I thought I had a bump and was excited. Im now 15 weeks and still dont have one


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey everyone been out all day today which makes a change for me! Picked up an order from mothercare, baby clothes and steriliser. 

Chele, wow and well done on your weight loss on the cambridge diet. I think i need to do something drastic after this lo arrives. ive spent 10 years trying to fight the bulge and next year i hit the big 30 dont want to spend my 30s fighting the flab like the whole of my 20's! I would love to do lighterlife but cannot afford £70.00 per week. How much does the cambridge diet cost if you dont mind me asking. Great that your doing sw, i dont go to get weighed just following it at home. We can be sw buddies! x

I notice that you ladies are talking sensitive teeth, mine arent too bad but i suffer with repeat gum infections, which drives me crazy. Stupid corsodyl mouth wash has really stained my teeth too which im so sad about. 

Ebay - im a bit of a novice too have sold a few things but currently considering putting up ds's baby clothes and also having a clear out of all our clothes and seeing if they sell. Just worried about package and postage costs etc. Rachel well done on your jewellery sale x

How is everyone tonight? 

Jx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey :) Im good thanks. Im roasting to death and still craving beef burgers!
lol


----------



## pink sparkle

oh god i know its been so hot today! had a mixi dress on and my legs been rubbing:blush:

mmmm beefburgers yum


----------



## Cherrybinky

Oh god I get that too! I use a small thin rubbing of either talc or vaseline which helps stop the rubbing! I'm wearing my maxi on Saturday when we tak the kids to tropical world!

I had cheese and crackers instead of burger lol


----------



## cranberry987

I plan on bf like a mofo and losing all my weight that way. Apparently with bigger boobs you can make more milk therefore use more calories. Can bf and express and diet. Simple lol. I'm sure it won't be when it comes to it.


----------



## pink sparkle

Sounds like a plan with the bf i will be giving it a try...AGAIN! I failed to bf twice before dd just wouldnt take to it at all and then ds fed for 24 hours and then screamed everytime i tried to feed him (mw said it wasnt enough for him). i was heartbroken so im not getting my hopes up this time round. I did manage to express a lil for him which he used to have as a top up. 

Weighed myself this morning and ive lost a few pounds. Hubby has lost 6lb this week. Im honestly not doing sw to actually lose weight just to eat more healthy and try and prevent putting on a huge amount. yesterday i was out all day and i had a sandwich, pack of crisps and fruit juice from sainsburys for my lunch. All would be syns but i didnt have any junk inbetween so im not beating myself up about it. 

Been up all night with ds hes got such a nasty cough.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Cherrybinky said:


> Its bloat hun, I can guarantee. Water retention and wind probably :( I thought I had a bump and was excited. Im now 15 weeks and still dont have one

Aw thanks, lol I knew I was going mad lol


----------



## chele

Cambridge costs around £40 a week but that's all
I spent on food, nothing else so for me even though you think wow forty quid, I was actually saving money not buying junk.

I'm trying to work out which SW group to join. I go on holiday on Wednesday so can't decide whether to start on Monday and then have my first WI two weeks later and 5 days after getting back from holiday or just join after my holiday :shrug:

Sooooo nice today. Got a new stretchy dress on buy it's a bit short when I bend over :blush: so got leggings on too x


----------



## Tizy

Afternoon girlies, 

I've been busy last day or so and feel like I'm missing out on this thread.....but I am reading it and trying to keep up in between my work. 

I'm off to my friends tonight for a BBQ which I'm really looking forward to. Gonna take some nice shloer to drink, tried the non-alco Pimms recipe last week and wasn't so keen (think it was the ginger beer! YUK!)

I might skip the salad tonight tho as I'm worried about the E-Coli thing, I know there is no evidence that it is in our produce yet but it makes me paranoid!!!

Only thing is I've no idea what to wear as i have very little that fits me apart from two pairs of maternity jeans and tops. Might see if I can squeeze into an old beach style strapless dress with leggings - its stretchy so should be able to. 

Speak soon Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Hello everyone, i've not been in here for a while now im back at work. Mmm bbq sounds lovely! 

I find out next thursday whether or not i am being made redundant, and it's on my birthday! How rubbish is that.

Hope everyone is well. x X x


----------



## sunshine623

Hi ladies! It's sooooo hot here! And I'm like you, Han, where most clothes don't hardly fit me now. I can't really even see a bump yet, but my pants sure feel it! I bought a few maternity pieces, but I'm don't really need them yet either. I wish they made something in between. 

For you all having the tooth issues, I'm a dental hygienist and a lot of my patients have had luck with the new Sensodyne Isoactive. I don't know if that's just here in the US or not, but if you can try that it's really helped a lot of my patients. It does take a few weeks to really work though. Hope this helps! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey girlies. These diets sound expensive to me lol. I paid £10.95 a month for online Weight Watchers and it was brilliant. Im not bothering to watch what Im eating at the moment although I am aware of eating more fruit, veg and salad lately which I love anyway. 

Im NOT avoiding salad Han, on the radio just now it said ALL the cases so far have been from food eaten IN Germany whilst on Holiday or living there. I make sure all my salad has been grown locally and I wash it. Simple as that. :) 

I went to sign on today in 20 degree heat. Was horrid my flip flops rubbed and my jeans were way to tight and I felt crap. I bought another long maxi style dress in the charity shop for £4 and washed it when I got in, its dark red and is lovely and cool. 

Were off to Tropical world tomorrow with the kids so hope it doesnt rain, Im taking my posh camera (I used to be a photographer) so I love to take photos of wildlife and flowers so will post a few when I get back in my Facebook for those of you who are on it. 

I hope you all enjoy your weekends. I may have to give in to the maternity wear now!

XX


----------



## pink sparkle

your dress sounds nice Rachel, i wish we had some good charity shops locally. 

Tropical world sounds fun have a lovely day hope the weathers nice but not too hot for you . Were have to swap facebook details...i hate putting my name on the public board will pm ppl if they want to add me.


----------



## Cherrybinky

my facebook is https://www.facebook.com/rachel.spavold


----------



## Rees

Rachel - I felt DD move at 14 weeks last time, just like little bubbles, my last MW said it was wind but I know it was her!

I just weighed myself on wii fit, quite chuffed that I've only put on 2lbs since I got my BFP on 6th May :) So I'm now 17st5 :) and I've been eating crap too! But now that it's getting warmer my diet will start to get better, which is a good thing :)

Hope you ladies are all well and good :) xxx


----------



## jess181989

Hello ladies, my name is Jess- I'm was a size 20 prior to pregnancy. I'm 11+3 and have put on a pound in weight so far which I'm quite pleased about. Strange thing is I've completely lost my appetite!! 

Do you mind if I join you? xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Jess, welcome to curvy ladies :) Youre profile pic is very pretty :) 

Im Rachel, 34 and Im pregnant with my first child (15+1) and Im also step Mum to Xander and Isobel :) 

Hope all you ladies are ok today. Weve been to Tropical World. Left the house 9.45am and got back 3.15pm, KNACKERED was an understatement. Kids drove us mad! Was a nice breeze today but still warm. We had lunch out which was nice and now I dont fancy tea so Im eating fruit gums and drinking pomegranate juice lol
What are you all up to? 
X


----------



## pink sparkle

Welcome Jess, wish i could lose my appetite, had a big mac today mmmmm ...i have been good all week though.

Rachel, glad you had a nice day. I bet your tired. Ds has been hard work today and im at breaking point....please go to slepep and let mum have a break! I could cry im so tired! Just watching BGT...pretty sad but nothing on the tv really and just need to put my feet up havent stopped all day...shopping housework and the lil monster. Dd at her dads tonight so break from the stroppy pre-teen at least. Had a look in a baby shop today...had to leave as i was soooo tempted to buy a new moses basket was so pretty, keep telling myself though that i will jazz up ds's get some pink trim or something and let my mum work her magic on it! Would be such a waste of money to buy another one (got to keep telling myself).


----------



## sunshine623

Welcome Jess!

Sparkle, I've been soo tempted to buy stuff, too! We were at the mall today, and saw a very cute moses basket. I'm trying my best to wait until the end of the month when we find out the sex, but it's been so hard to wait! 

I had a Five Guys burger and fries for lunch today with my DH, and it was wonderful! I've been eating a lot more fruits and veggies, so I guess I can treat myself every once in a while. I found a recipe for a strawberry smoothie on Food Network.com that I'm going to try later. I'm hoping it will curb my cravings for ice cream! lol It sounds really good so I'll tell you all how it is after I make it. :)


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Im https://www.facebook.com/hshingler Im not out on fb yet tho so dont mention the bubs. Having my scan tmw so will announce it then all being well

Send me a fb msg with who you are when you add me or im likely to ignore it. get so many random requests with the ppl I know...

Been camping this weekend and it was fine, bit stressy for a number of reasons which are too boring to go into tbh. Also have a stinking cold so just wanted to be home in bed - wasnt sure if it was hayfever or a pregnancy thing as it seemed to come and go, its a fulltime fullon cold now tho :( on the sofa with the duvet, paracetamol and tcp gargling is not a patch on lemsip

x


----------



## xheartsx

Hello everyone. Well i'm now 14 weeks & 2 days and i weighed myself and was totally HORRIFIED that i've put on 8 lbs! It might not even be that bad, i'm just worried sick now that i'm gunna put in loaaads of weight, and i have more than enough of that as it is!

Hope everyone is ok today. xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey Hearts. At 14+2 Id put 8lb on as well. I was mortified but to be fair, Ive eaten so much crap I was surprised I hadnt put on more. Im 15+2 now and Ive put 1lb on since last week. Its slowly creeping on and its scaring me LOL
X


----------



## xheartsx

It is scary! I haven't eaten well either to be honest. I've started to be a bit better now though. I'm back at work so i don't eat as much during the week. although on thursday, which is also my birthday, im gunna be told if i'm being made redundant or not, and i am not holding out much hope. I've only been with the company short of 2 years, and i'm preparing myself for the worst. 

Job centre here i come!


----------



## Cherrybinky

I have to say Ive eaten LOADS of fish, veg and fruit but in between Ive had take out, cheese by the gallon and crisps which isnt good. I found I didnt eat as much rubbish at all when I was working. I lost my job as you know 3 weeks back and Ive just been nibbling and snacking all the time :( Im suffering gag reflex at the moment at everything so hopefully will stop me eating as much LOL. OH cooked dinner today and didnt listen to what I said so we ended up with something different and as soon as it got put in front of me, I couldnt eat it so forced myself :( Soup for tea!

I got made redundant from a pottery a few years back and it was last in first out which included me and my Dad even though we were bloody hard workers. They didnt see it like that and kept on the 20 year slackers so they didnt have to pay out redundancy. The job center is awful, I loathe going, they treat you like scum and talk to you like youre 10. I go in with a full on attitude and I know I shouldnt but sometimes I know more about the system than they do. Sat in their cushty little office jobs giving people ridiculous aims to get back into work! 
X


----------



## xheartsx

I know im dreading it to be honest. We've managed to save up about £2000 by watching every penny. It's just scary because i know that i won't get employed being pregnant! You're obviously in the same situation as me, nobody will take on pregnant ladies, it's pointless!

I'm just going to have to claim every penny i get, which i will happily do! I'm only 22 but i've worked as soon as i left school, so i will make sure i get every benefit i can if i need to! 

Oh the joys! I just keep thinking that if i do lose my job, i can relax a bit during my pregnancy and probably enjoy it a bit more!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ive worked since I was 15 and have only claimed three times in those years for a very short period (Im 34 now) and they werent going to give me anything due to national insurance contributions in the last 2 years but they got it wrong because theyre crap so its sorted now. Im being more picky about what work I look for because Im pregnant but as soon as they find out they wont take me on!
Well done saving. We had just under £3000 last year because I had an accident at work and claimed from them but its down to £600 now :( Petes on a good wage so we will manage ok but its not great circumstances. 
X


----------



## pink sparkle

Rachel sorry you lost your job and xheartsx really hope your not made redundant. By 18 weeks id put on 10.5lb since ive been eating very healthy this week and have treated myself this weekend (mcdonalds, crisps and a chocolate bar) and ive lost 6lb altogether. I hope that doesnt make me sound bad (for losing weight and being pregnant) but i can afford to lose fat, ive got plenty of it (was nearly 16 stone) and baby will take from me what she needs anyway. After slacking this weekend im going to be super healthy this week too and hopefully lose a couple more.


----------



## cranberry987

Ive lost weight too actually. Around 8lbs or so. Ive not been dieting just eating healthily and obv not drinking which makes a difference. I have to watch my blood sugar so I suppose that makes me think twice with treats. I've not been an angel but better than I normally am. I also have it to lose tho as even tho I dieted loads last year I'm still 35 bmi. If I can lose 4Lbs more then I'm under 35 and they might hassle me a bit less


----------



## pink sparkle

thats great cranberry! My mw hasnt even mentioned my weight tbh i wish she would have and arranged for a gtt etc as im so worried my weight will cause complications. Im heavier now than at full term with dd!


----------



## cranberry987

You can check you blood sugar yourself if you want. Asda did a glucose monitoring kit for £4 a while ago. Take the levels before breakfast then an hour after each meal for a few days. Then tell your mw what they are and they should be able to tell you if they're ok. The levels I need to stick to are fasting =3.5-5.9 and after meals under 7.8 

Even skinny ppl can have high sugar lvls tho so if the mw isn't concerned then I'd think you could leave it too tbh. High sugar at this point really only means theres a risk of a bigger baby. You're past all the developmental abnormalities afaik


----------



## Lisa1981

I've had the week from hell. My Dad passed away last Sunday - he was diagnosed with Lung Cancer last July and we'd been told it was terminal but even so it was a huge shock to loose him. Feel like I've only got through this week because I had so much to organise with the funeral, etc. Funeral was yesterday and we're burying his ashes tomorrow morning. Things got worse today when we got a call to say that my Nana was really ill and the nursing home thought we should go just in case. She's got dementia and hasn't been well for a long time but I never expected this. Spent the day there at her bedside - home now but can't sleep as I think we'll get a call tonight from nursing home. How can things go so wrong?


----------



## sunshine623

Oh Lisa, what a horrible week! I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls, 

I've not been on here over the weekend, been so busy! Didn't do anything really exciting, but me and OH got a day off together this weekend - which was lovely so we all went out for a little walk along a canal close by, it was pretty but just as we were getting back towards the car I started to get this real heavy feeling where baby is, it kinda aches. Don't think its anything to worry about, just over did it a bit I think. 

Rachel - tropical world sounds fun, but the fruit gums and pomegranite juice sound nicer :winkwink:

Welcome Jess, Hi Sunshine, Hi Rees :hi:

Cranberry - Hope your feeling better now :hugs:

xheartsx - don't be horrified at 8lbs, I've put on 1 stone now (from my booking in weight @ 8 weeks) and I'd already put a bit on before this tbh. Today i'm 14 stone 7lbs!!!!!

Pink sparkle - I'm going to try to take a leaf out of your book this week. Healthy eating all the way!

Lisa - I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, thats awful news. :hugs::hugs:. Wishing you strength and hope for your nana too. My dad has just been diagnosed with cancer in his bowl, we found out about 7 weeks ago, and I haven't mentioned it on here becuase tbh I'm trying not to think/talk about it too much as its just upsetting. The doctors think they've caught it early as its not spread anywhere else and he going in to (hopefully) have keyhole surgery next tuesday 14th, if the keyhole doesn't work then will have to make larger incisions. My mum and dad have been great and so strong, so I'm trying to follow their lead and be positive - that they will be able to get rid of it! I really feel for what you have been through. Take care of yourself 

Han Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Oooh forgot, so if any of you girls wanting to add the banner to your signature, click quote on this message and then copy and paste the url and add it to your sig.

https://img34.glitterfy.com/11140/glitterfy1095631647D30.gif


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Sorry to hear about your news Lisa, big hugs.

Had my 12w scan today. Had to have an internal due to 'adiposity' lol I didnt mind tho rly. Gave a rly clear pic of babies ass the entire time, would NOT move to where it was supposed to be. Not sure if thats stubborn or chilled.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hey girls. 

Lisa, Im so very sorry about your Dad. Ive lost 3 very special people to cancer and its awful and heartbreaking when anyone passes away but I think to see a loved one deteriorate is harder to take :( *hugs* 

Cranberry, congrats on the scan, I commented on your facebook, great pic :) 


Ive had an up and down day. OH never listens to me and I feel like a glorified cleaner sometimes but he works full time in a stressful job and I dont so I guess, I cant complain! Ive spent thsi afternoon chilling out and watching Animal Planet. Just had a boring but healthy tea and am now going to do an Asda shop!

Have a great evening everyone
X


----------



## cranberry987

I always say that DH doesnt listen to me, but today he said to me 'just listen to me' because I wasnt! So I sometimes think that we are all the same at listening, just that men dont rly care most of the time :p

Im having Feta salad for dinner, love it but the onions always give me indigestion. Will try not to woof a whole onion tonight :haha:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Petes great normally but hes crap with things like "can you do the litter tray" "can you put that pile of clean clothes away" "can you wipe the cooker when youve splashed it" etc. He will use pots and just leave them near the sink, I wash them. He always says "ill do it later" then he forgets. His brain is like a sieve. I came in the living room this morning and burst into tears because sometimes hes so pedantic and sarcastic with me but I know its just his personality, he drives me mad! Grrr. 

Ive had shredded steak in gravy, 3 fresh veg and mini yorkshire puds. I had feta salad the other day and it was lush. I made far too much :) 
x


----------



## pink sparkle

Lisa so sorry for your loss and really hope your nana's ok xxx

Han thanks for the signature link (hope it has worked) x

Cranberry - so glad your scan went well, what a lovely pic x

I felt like i was losing the plot yesterday maybe a surge of hormones or something was a complete mess crying over everything and i have had a massive outbreak of spots so thinking hormones! Feel much better today, although im a bit sad that i have to get a horrible double buggy. Saw my friend and shes buying a beautiful new pram for her baby girl. Im so limited by needing a double and also watching the pennies just feel like its taking the fun out of things a bit fed up of everything having to be 'practical'! (Sorry for the rant) x


----------



## pink sparkle

yay it worked..im an official member now hehe x


----------



## Tizy

Yey Sparkle thats lovely. You just need to take the [/QUOTE] out from the end of it. 

Right so I thought I'd post my bump pics in here for you all to see - bump plus 1 stone weight gain!!!

I seem to have got so much bigger in the last 3 weeks but I have put on 6 lbs in last two weeks!

Han X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1478.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1477.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1498.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1557.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pink sparkle

I did wonder just thought i had to have that (drrr!) 

Lovely pics just looks like a bump to me hun, my friend showed really early from at least 12 weeks and she got big fast but has now slowed down shes 27 weeks but looks the same as she did at about 16 weeks. Ppl who say you cant show early are talking out of their bums! hehe! I wish i could show my pics but im way too fat to get my belly out in public! 

Sorry if tmi but i have a bump high up but still have saggy fat below belly button iykwim? x


----------



## cranberry987

Great pics!

Mines B shaped too ATM. The belly button is starting to fill out tho so I reckon it'll be round in the end


----------



## Housewife83

I am at 10 weeks and I am starting to feel big. None of my clothes really fit any more. I think it's partly because I feel so stuffed and bloated at the moment, the idea of tight clothes is really off putting. 

I think I'm going to do a little maternity wear shopping soon.


----------



## Lisa1981

Just wanted to say that my Nana is much brighter today and I'm hopeful that she will come back from this. Thanks for the kind words ladies, it was lovely to come back and read. 

Tizy your bump is really coming on. Its a lovely bump.


----------



## sunshine623

Lisa, I'm so glad to hear your Nana is doing better today! That's wonderful news!

Han, I'm so jealous! You have the same due date as I do, and my "bump" is still just fat! I can tell that my pants are tighter, but I can't wait to actually be "showing" instead of just fat. 

I wore my first maternity outfit yesterday! Even though I still don't really look any more pregnant than I did before, I wore a cute maternity sundress yesterday, and it did kinda show off the start of the bump I do have. :)


----------



## Rees

Lisa - big *hugs* We lost my uncle in October to lung cancer, he also found out that summer but went downhill so fast, his 2 daughters were both pregnant at the time and it hit all of us hard (we're a stupidly close family) Cancer is evil!

Han, I hope things go ok with your dad :hugs: it's good that they caught it so early. I also now have bump envy! Your arms seem to have shrunk too, I wish mine would!


I've just started to eat a pasty from my favourite place, but I just can't stomach it :( Managed to eat half but have now pushed it away coz it's making me feel sick :( i hope tonight's tea doesn't do the same (tuna napolitana, mmmmmmm)

To the girlies looking for work - can you get seasonal summer work? That's all that tends to be on offer down here due to Cornwall pretty much relying on the tourist industry! And do you have to let them know you're pregnant if it's only temporary work?


----------



## cranberry987

Afaik you dont have to tell any employer you're Preg unless you want maternity leave then they need notice. That's not til 26w or so. Even if you're in a new job, you could go off on mat leave then stay there for the rest of your life in theory so they can't not give you the job based on being Preg. Also I don't think they're even allowed to ask.


----------



## berniegroves

Hi, 

Can i join? 
I was 13st 8lb when i got pregnant, now at 20+5 i am 14st2lb
I really want to control my weight as i was unhappy with my weight when i got the BFP. My BMI is now around the 32.5 mark i think
I have some days when i don't mind my size and then other days when i hate it! 

x


----------



## Tizy

Thanks girls for you lovely comments!! Thats really cheered me up :)

I'm sure the bumps will all be coming along in the next few weeks. 

Rees - My arms haven't got thinner, just the rest of me's got bigger i think!! I can't empathise with the food thing as I seem to want to eat everything! My current vice is Del Monte Mango or Raspberry Smotie Ice Lollies, they are delish and only 88 cals!

Welcome, welcome Bernie, lovely to meet you!

Han Xxx


----------



## Gemmylou86

Hi ladies, can I come and be a curvy girl?

Sticking to slimming world throughout my pregnancy (hopefully lol) but my morning sickness has been the worst - it's so bizarre the only way I can stop myself from throwing up is to eat! And all I want is jacket potatoes! like... all day long.

xx


----------



## Gemmylou86

xheartsx said:


> I know im dreading it to be honest. We've managed to save up about £2000 by watching every penny. It's just scary because i know that i won't get employed being pregnant! You're obviously in the same situation as me, nobody will take on pregnant ladies, it's pointless!
> 
> I'm just going to have to claim every penny i get, which i will happily do! I'm only 22 but i've worked as soon as i left school, so i will make sure i get every benefit i can if i need to!
> 
> Oh the joys! I just keep thinking that if i do lose my job, i can relax a bit during my pregnancy and probably enjoy it a bit more!

Hiya hun, I know this is off topic but I thought i'd add my thoughts.
Due to me and my big mouth I lost my job about 5 weeks ago (i told someone I was pregnant, my boss found out and long story short I was cut from the team). I'm currently making money doing ebay but nothing great so I had to sign on. (just like to add i'm still waiting to find out if they'll even pay me out)
My lady at the Job Center is ridiculous.
She tells me to lie to employers about being pregnant so I get the job.
That's not my style and it's not going to look good when they find out you deceived them.
But me being logical - what employer in their right mind is going to employ someone for 4 months, let them go off for a year, keep the job open and get somone in to temp for them? It's not gonna happen.
On the plus side, if you have worked for 26 weeks (out of the 66 weeks leading up to your due date) you get dwp Maternity allowance, plus child tax credits, plus child benefit and lord knows what else.

Like you, i've always worked and never claimed a thing but I figure now is my time of need - it wont last a lifetime and i'll get back to work as soon as I can!


----------



## cranberry987

Its your right not to tell them youre preg, it shouldnt make any difference whether youre the right person for the job. If you went in and were honest about everything in your private life theres no way theyd employ you. As I said earlier, its not just the time youll be off, that job could be yours for life.

Rly I wouldnt worry about telling employers, its not lying, its just doing what you gotta do to get the job. If you went and actually thought well I dont have much experience here, you wouldnt say that, youd buff up what you did have to make it look great, same thing here. Just go for it and know your rights. The laws are there for a reason and its not dishonest, its getting what youre due.


----------



## Gemmylou86

cranberry987 said:


> Its your right not to tell them youre preg, it shouldnt make any difference whether youre the right person for the job. If you went in and were honest about everything in your private life theres no way theyd employ you. As I said earlier, its not just the time youll be off, that job could be yours for life.
> 
> Rly I wouldnt worry about telling employers, its not lying, its just doing what you gotta do to get the job. If you went and actually thought well I dont have much experience here, you wouldnt say that, youd buff up what you did have to make it look great, same thing here. Just go for it and know your rights. The laws are there for a reason and its not dishonest, its getting what youre due.

I agree it could be your job for life and yes that may happen once in a blue moon. I just feel that with the money worries you're more likely to just go into 'any' job rather than THE job you want which defeats the object of just getting a foot in the door. If I was your employer and found out you deliberately mislead me to get the job (on top of all the 'dentist' and 'doctors' appointments you've needed to take) i'd be well P.O'd! It doesn't build a good relationship for starts and in reality is like faking your cv to get the job: Yeas you might be taken more seriously, and you may well need to do it to get a look-in but underneath all the reasons you are misleading people, and duping them into employing you! I just wouldn't want to go back after my ml to work for a boss/mananger who didn't trust me


----------



## Tizy

Welcome Gemmy, Course you can join, and jacket potatoes - well you can have as many as you want on SW!! tehehe..... and any new ladies feel free to add the sig, the instructions on adding are on page 32. 

With regard to telling employers, I wouldn't be able to lie either and besides the growing bump I don't think I could hide it!!

I'm getting there with my work, it seems that more women than I ever imagined have to face pending redundancy during pregnancy - funny that! Looks like I'm staying on but on reduced hours, not ideal but better than the alternative! At least I will still get my two lots of SMP. 

As you've prob seen I've had a bit of a stressy day as Hols had an accident at school, see my post in second tri! Shes fine now tho and hopefully won't have too much of a scar! 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls. Welcome anyone Ive missed :) Nice to meet you. 

Han, those photos are WICKED! Im going to post mine but Im wearing something different on each one and theyre all crap so Ill sort them and post later on. 

Im with the job centre and Ive been told to be brutally honest about being pregnant even if it means not getting a job. This is for risk and safety reasons. If you get a job and dont tell them have an accident, its your own fault for not saying anything. They have to risk assess from week 1 to 13 and so on and the risks become harder and higher. I would never 'lie' or not tell about it Im afraid. Youre only cheating yourself. Id rather not be working even though its shit money :(

X


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Rachel,

it is cool to look back over the pics, I'm sure we'll be pleased at the end of our pregnancies that we've taken them. Looking back to my 5 week pic I feel like I was a skinny belinky (I wasn't!!!) but compared to now!!! Just hope I level off with the weight gain sometime soon. 

Oh please share yours so I'm not on my own, I'm sure they're great. Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ok photos, here we go. Please ignore my messy bed and dirty mirror and pjs LOL Im utterly convinced its just fat as Ive put weight on and the bump is high up so cant be baby but its definitely got bigger! Midwife today didnt seem to think it was just fat and she said my uterus is very hard and just below my belly button and she 'squealed' lol.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_Bump1.jpg 4 Weeks.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_Bump2.jpg 7 Weeks = major bloat !!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_Bump3.jpg 13 weeks, braved the swimming cozzie!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_Bump4.jpg Yesterday. This has to be bloat still!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey everyone and welcome to all newbies. 

Rachel i think you can a difference between pics and your bump looks quite high in the last pic x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yeah its high so its fat LOL thanks :p x


----------



## Tizy

Hi Rach, 

WOW fab pics, I don't think your bump is so high in the last pic, but its difficult to tell, it looks the same as mine is about now........yey so exciting, we are definately changing!!

So nice to see some pics, as its reassured me that maybe my bump isn't so massive, or maybe we're both massive tehehe!!!

Off to play with doppler now as I can feel baby moving and I wanna check if its in the same place. XXX


----------



## Cherrybinky

:) to be honest, I truly dont think mines baby, Im just kidding myself. Its just fat from eating too much and putting weight on. It would be lower down this early on although some pics Ive looked at on here and online elsewhere are higher up on slimmer ladies. 

Ive still got no symptoms apart from gag reflex now and again and Im fed up of looking fat, blobby and wobbly and not fitting into either my jeans or my maternity ones, Im in limbo lol. 

I went on doppler yesterday, babys hb was higher up than normal and was like galloping horses! :) 

X


----------



## Tizy

Oh No, that means mines probably not baby either!! Its not rock hard, sort of firmer fat, but when I'm poking around, i can feel a firmness around the ooutside edges of my tummy. I've been trying to feel my uterus but theres so much fat its hard to feel, I think I can just about feel it. I've not got a midwife appointment now till after my 20 week scan!

Well i guess it won't be long before we have proper bumps!!! Yipeeeeee

Signing off, night girlies Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Midwife made me lay down and she felt just below my belly button and it was hard, I felt it straight away she said thats the uterus and was very pleased it was so high and hard. The rest above was flab LOL. 

Yours looks like baby though, mine doesnt :( 
My next mw appt is 25 weeks now ready for Anti D injection and GTTs :( 
Im catching up on iPlayer. Have a good evening girlies 
X


----------



## cranberry987

Im Rhe negative as well. Did they test your DH? Theres a chance mine might be Rhe Neg too as his mum is, then we wouldnt need the jab.


----------



## Cherrybinky

No they havent tested Pete. She just said I have to have them and thats that. My Mum and Dad are same blood type as me too and mw said her and the nurse both were as well, so much for it being rare lol. Mum said if they'd had another baby it could have been blue baby!
X


----------



## cranberry987

thats so stupid. why jab a pregnant woman if its possibly not needed. grr. they tell us that we cant even take normal things like lemsip for stinking colds then dont mind jabbing us with all sorts of crap for possibly no reason just because they cba to check. nhs makes no sense sometimes.


----------



## Cherrybinky

I know. She didnt even ask me about OH or my families bloods etc. Im O Rh Neg and have never known my blood type till now. I hate needles as well :(


----------



## cranberry987

Its not that I mind needles. They often have a hard time getting my blood and have been known to take 15+ tries. But they just seem so hypocritical that were supposed to be as pure as the driven snow but as soon as they want to jab us with epidural and anti d and whatever else its suddenly fine. Grr. Wish I could go private for this part too. Private fs was great. Actually smiled at me!


----------



## sunshine623

Rachel I love your pics! I think the last one is definitely a baby bump! You all gotta stop being so hard on yourselves. The moment one of my pics looks like an actual baby instead of just fat, I'll be sure to post it. :)


----------



## sunshine623

Oh, and I'm very proud of my dinner choice tonight. I made vegetable soup in the crock pot for dinner! :) It's really good and good for you! ;) Of course I'll probably end up having cookies for dessert, but I hope the veggie soup will cancel them out. lol


----------



## Gemmylou86

Girls I'm looking for a Curvy Lady to be my bump buddy?
Ideally due around xmas (my lmp dd is 23rd) 
Just someone to email/text, so someone from uk would be great

Xgemx


----------



## cranberry987

I just slept through the night! Cannot believe it. Usually pee 4 or 5 times. I have a cold so maybe I'm dehydrated. Don't feel it. Anyway. V exciting news ;)


----------



## Rees

Rach - that's not fat! That's a proper baby bump :)

I think I'm starting to go from fat to slightly pregnant :) Had a lovely bump last time by 18 weeks, gonna try and get my pics on this netbook from my dinosaur PC that way I can start comparing the bump pics, however OH has lost his new camera! D'oh!


Gemmylou - Glad you managed to find this place :) Think this might turn out to be a nice little sanctuary :)


In other news, I've been sick :happydance: lol, this is only the second time in this pregnancy, I've realised that if I don't eat when I wake up I'm sick! Was waiting for my breakfast and had to leg it upstairs, eaten my breakfast and feel fine now! Last time around I'd be sick, eat, be sick, sick some more, eat, sick, eat strawberry flavoured sweets and be fine :lol:


----------



## xheartsx

Hello ladies! Your bumps are looking fab! Mine is still serious flab. I carry most of my weight round my belly. I don't think i will get a bump until about 30 weeks! lol. As soon as i do i'll post it. 

So my morning sickness seems to be coming back! I'm feeling so rough again in the mornings, it's horrible. Tomorrow is the day i find out if i am losing my job! In a sick, twisted, bad way a teeny part of me is hoping i do. We'll be pretty skint, but i'm really struggling to keep motivated just now. 

Hope everybody is ok today. 

Ps, because im totally stupid, someone needs to help. How do i get a litle week count down thingy ma bob, and the curvy members thing at the bottom? thanks :D x


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls, 

Sunshine - your dinner choice was excellent, I'm a big fan of homemade soup!!

GemmyLou - I'm not due around xmas, but a month earlier so probs not your best choice, but I'm here in the Curvy ladies if you need any support.

Cranberry - Wow thats great, you got a whole nights sleep, I was dehydrated yesterday and drank loads of water, so was up 4 times last night. 

Rees - You are right this place is a little sanctury, with lots of nice ladies to talk to. I've had a few issues with some rather unsupportive ladies this morning, but not in this thread! Sorry your feeling sick hunni....blerghhhh I've been lucky with no MS. Strawberry sweets yummy!

Xheartsx - your sick too oh no!!!! Wishing you all the best for tomorrow, theres quite a few of us in here that have had to go through the pain of possibly losing jobs or losing them. Hope you get the response you want. I can help you with you sig if you like. 

Me well i'm feeling a bit emotional today, not sure why???? :(

Han Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Xheartsx

For the curvy ladies sig, go to page 32 on this thread and click quote on the post I made (where I said the url for the sig is here). Then look at the text box at the bottom of page and copy the url (for the sig). Now go to User CP section and click on signature. Now paste the url into the box and click save. 

For another sig, go to the website, like thebump.com and follow the instructions to make a pregnancy ticker. Then copy the BB Code from the box under the ticker you have made, go to User CP again, click signature and paste it into the box and click save. 

Let me know if you get stuck. Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Thank you Tizy :) I was very emotional yesterday. Burst out crying in front of my boss and she just told me to go home and chill out. I think i'm just totally stressing about tomorrow. It's my birthday tomorrow too, so my OH is taking me for a fun weekend away to Blackpool on friday! So i'm really looking forward to it.

I hope you're not too upset today!

Jade x


----------



## xheartsx

tadaaaaa x


----------



## pink sparkle

I dont know why but whenever i paste a ticker it never shows up i just dont know what im doing wrong? 

Han only saw your post in 2nd tri today sorry to hear about your daughter and hope that your both ok xxx

Gemmylou - im due in oct but like said above stick with this group the girls are lovely and have made me feel so welcome since i joined x

i think im coming down with the cold that my daughter, son and hubby have all had...feel pretty rotten going to have a lazy pj day so will probably be logged on and stalking bnb all day! x

Ive been trying to think of girls names and we have been struggling to find any we agree on...i know we have ages but im worried we will never find anything. I want a pretty girly name but not too common, all the nice ones are taken and so popular. The name Lydia has really stuck in my mind not that im going to pick straight away but would like to have a short list ready and decide when she arrives. What do you all think of lydia and if anyone has any suggestions for me would be very grateful.

My healthy eating has gone down hill the last couple of days my need for chocolate has been overwhelming! Gotta get back on track. I was reading about weight gain in pregnancy last night and found that by week 19 (where iam) you should have gained between 7 and 14lb so i really shouldnt have let my weight gain get to me quite so badly although im still aware that i should maintain a healthy diet.


----------



## xheartsx

Hey pink. A lazy day in your jammies sounds perfect! Just completely chill out. I'm beating myself up a lot about weight gain too, but we shouldn't. We should just enjoy it and get the weight off once bubba is born. 

Hmm girls names. If mine is a girl it is going to be called Evelyn June. (June after my nan). Lydia is nice, i like it!

Jade x


----------



## Tizy

Hi Sparkle, 

Thanks for your comments, Holly is well and back at school, fingers crossed the scar heals well. 

Your tickers are showing up just fine :)

Sparkle, if I had another girl I really wanted to call her 'Lua', I think its so beautiful and not very common but unfortunately I found out recently that an old school friend called her girl this and as I'm in communication with her on FB I feel I shouldn't take it, but you could!!! Lydia is quite nice, but a bit old fashioned maybe?? Only my opinion tho! 

Re: weight gain, that means I have 4 weeks of no weight gain to stay within that remit! I've already put 14 lbs on!!!

Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Im a bit of a sucker for old fashioned names! 

Wish i hadnt posted that now about the weight gain han...feel horrible trying to make myself feel better and make you feel worse!:hugs:

Jade your names lovely and ours will have a middle name after dh's mum who passed away just not sure which name of hers we will use yet (three to choose from). I love Evie too but its soo common where i live at moment.

Han you should just use the name if its one you love. I wouldnt worry about being friends with her via facebook and you liked the name before you knew what her daughters name was. May sound a bit daft but im just wondering how you pronounce it, is it right (lou-a)? x


----------



## pink sparkle

I figured out i was copying and pasting the HTML and not the BB! Just gotta change my avatar now x


----------



## Tizy

Hey don't worry Sparkle awwww, I'm not beating myself up about the weight gain, sometimes I have the odd down day but all I want is a healthy baby and my body will do what it has to do to grow the baba, I'll deal with the weight gain after!

I do like unusual names, for a boy we're having Roscoe John Varela or Chester John Varela (John is my dads name) and for a girl, well I just don't know! 

HTML/BB error is a common one, I did it too at first! 

Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Glad i havent upset you or anything! Im the same as you really i will put on what i put on and deal with it afterwards and like you said baby will take what it needs x

Im pretty open to all name suggestions old and new usual and whatever else gets thrown in lol! Ive got Megan which is quite old fashioned and Riley which is more modern and very common now. If i hear a name i love it wont really matter i guess. I love your boys names Roscoe sounds so cool! Did i pronounce the girls name right? I love Luna too a friend of mine was going to name her daughter Luna but at the last min changed to Phoebe. 

xxx


----------



## Tizy

Yes you pronouced it right. Lou-a and yes Luna is also lovely but my OH doesn't agree! Shame. 

Other nice girls names we like are: Kitty, Teala, Lacey, Talulah, Mina, Tabitha and Freya but we've still not decided on any of them! So hard, and especially as my OH has an unusual surname, that ends with an 'a', makes it harder as all the names I like seem to end with an 'a' and sometimes that sounds a bit much!

Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Im not taken on Mina but love all the others, you are so lucky that you both agree on so many nice names...its like we are at war! The only two names he has suggested are Brooke and Paige which are nice enough but not what i want to name my baby. x


----------



## xheartsx

It is hard to agree on names. I really liked Oakley for a boy but my OH doesn't like it and won't budge! We both quite like Finlay. Think we might need to get a baby book a bit closer to the time.

Work is so quiet today! I need to go and get some lunch. Tuna roll me thinks.


----------



## Rees

Have you tried looking at websites for inspiration sparkle?

We like Cornish/Celtic names, OH's surname is Tresidder (very cornish) and DD is called Tegan (pretty little thing)

We like Jago for a boy, we had that picked last time around (along with Jenson James as an alternative) but OH REALLY wants Jago if we have a boy (it's the cornish form of Jacob)

As for girl names, we keep coming up with them but going off them! I quite like Tiffan or Tiffany, but he doesn't! :lol:

Mind you, he hated Tegan when I saw it 8 weeks before I gave birth, she was put on my chest and instantly I said: Tegan Louise?? and was allowed it :lol: although she now tends to get called Tegs (which is odd as we pronounce her actual name as Tee-gun and not Teg-an like my grandparents insist! :lol: )

Names are difficult! My mum gave me and my brother one syllable names (Leigh and Scott) so that no one shortened them, but they got lengthened instead (Leigh-Leigh and Scotty) so she wasn't best amused :lol:

You've also got to take into consideration nicknames, initials and how easy they roll off the tongue, one book I read suggested shouting the name to see how it sounds, which I found pretty useful :)

Ooooh, just noticed you like Riley :) we like that one too but don't think we'll use it :( I want gender specific names, fed up being teased at school by idiots saying "you're called Leigh? But isn't that a BOYS name?" grrrr!


----------



## pink sparkle

Rees you have some great names there, Jago is fab really love it!

My ds is Riley. I dont like it for a girl but thats just my opinion and obviously im biased lol!

Hearts i love Oakley and Finlay ...this would be much easier if i was having a boy! xxx


----------



## xheartsx

I will try and think of some girls names!

Bethany, Madison, erm... ok i'm stuck!


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive been through books and on internet sites....and still come up with nothing! Thank god i have 20 weeks to decide! x


----------



## cranberry987

We can do girls names easy, but the boys names are troubling us. I like Alice, April, Comfort, Erika but havent rly talked with DH about it. Boys names we just cant find any I like never mind that we can agree on.


----------



## letshaveababy

If it's a girl we are going to ask my mom if she's okay with us using the name Brooklyn, or Brooke (either as a first or middle name). My little brother, who is 15, was a twin, and the girl was stillborn, passing away approximately 1-2 weeks before birth. That was her name, and we are VERY close to my mom, and my little brother, and would love to honor my little sister that I never got to meet. 

I also love the name Emily for a girl. The only boys name that we can even come up with is Oliver. Not sure if it goes with our last name, or if it goes with the other kids's names, but we like it!


----------



## letshaveababy

On a different note, I had my appointment yesterday, and I have gained NO WEIGHT!!! I've stayed the same as I was at my first appointment!!! Very proud of myself. :thumbup:


----------



## pink sparkle

Letshaveababy - that is such a lovely idea i love it when a name has a truly special meaning x


----------



## xheartsx

That is lovely. I'm sure you mum will be truly touched.

Man, this has been the LONGEST day ever. I cannot wait to get home and chill out!


----------



## Gemmylou86

Me and my OH have had baby names sussed for about 3 years lol, so exited we finally get to use one!
For a girl we're having Lily Rose, and a boy it will be Jack Riley. Although now i've written it, Riley Jack sounds nice too :D

letshaveababy - that's such a lovely story 

x


----------



## cranberry987

Is so odd thinking about this blob inside us having a name and moving about etc. At my 12w scan it quite freaked me out that it was moving. I suppose I always think of it as something static as thats always how you see it on ppls ultrasound pics. Also, I do keep thinking of it as a fruit - varies depending which week Im on lol 

Not sure Ill be able to name the bump before its out, I keep varying the pronoun so that i dont have to use it - would be nice I suppose if we had a name to call her tho. 

Its hard to think of names as theres always someone you can think of with the same name that you dont like or dont want your child to take after. I rly like Emily too, but always think of Emily Bishop.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Girrrrrrrlieeees, Ive missed loads of pages LOL. I restored my laptop to factory settings 2 days ago then it had to do 83 updates on windows and took forever so Ive not been no here, I just let it do its thing. 

Jade Im sorry youve been ill :( Ive been so fortunate not to have any ms at all but my Mum never had any and the mw says it can be in your genes not to have ms. 

Han, Im glad Holly is ok. Did you speak with the school?

I love some of the names you have all chosen, Lydia is one of my favourites because its an older traditional name and also Winona Ryder was called Lydia in Beetlejuice! I love Jago too, its a white chocolate liqueur ;) 

Ive had names chosen since I was about 15 even though I said I never wanted kids lol. Mine were Isobel and Zachary. When I met OH his little girl was called Isobel so I chose my second favourite Elizabeth. So, weve chosen Eliza and Zachary. Eliza because were both Buffy the Vampire Slayer fans and Eliza Dushku played one of the slayers and Eliza means 'chosen one' and the slayer is known as 'the chosen one' Phew!
Ive chosen Oriel for a middle name as it was my Grandmas name.
Zachary Quinn for a boy and Im not budging on that one!

Hope you all have a lovely Thursday. Im job hunting again and Isobel isnt at nursery today so Im watching her.


----------



## xheartsx

Oh Wish me luck because today is the day. I might be with you in 4 weeks job hunting!! 

I like Eliza, that's lovely. xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jade, good luck, I hope its good news. Let us know XX


----------



## Gemmylou86

Cherrybinky said:


> Girrrrrrrlieeees, Ive missed loads of pages LOL. I restored my laptop to factory settings 2 days ago then it had to do 83 updates on windows and took forever so Ive not been no here, I just let it do its thing.
> 
> Jade Im sorry youve been ill :( Ive been so fortunate not to have any ms at all but my Mum never had any and the mw says it can be in your genes not to have ms.
> 
> Han, Im glad Holly is ok. Did you speak with the school?
> 
> I love some of the names you have all chosen, Lydia is one of my favourites because its an older traditional name and also Winona Ryder was called Lydia in Beetlejuice! I love Jago too, its a white chocolate liqueur ;)
> 
> Ive had names chosen since I was about 15 even though I said I never wanted kids lol. Mine were Isobel and Zachary. When I met OH his little girl was called Isobel so I chose my second favourite Elizabeth. So, weve chosen Eliza and Zachary. Eliza because were both Buffy the Vampire Slayer fans and Eliza Dushku played one of the slayers and Eliza means 'chosen one' and the slayer is known as 'the chosen one' Phew!
> Ive chosen Oriel for a middle name as it was my Grandmas name.
> Zachary Quinn for a boy and Im not budging on that one! RE
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Thursday. Im job hunting again and Isobel isnt at nursery today so Imwatching her.

Ooooh I'm the worlds biggest Buffy fan! I was defo meant to join this group lol.
if your a Joss Whedon fan I'd highly recommend Dollhouse and Firefly/serenity. I love that he clearly loves the people he works with... They all keep pooping up everywhere. In Dollhouse theres Faith from Buffy, Fred from Angel and the main girl from Firefly (ooh forgotten name).

Sorry for the ot post girls x


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls...

I am tired this morning.....but getting excited as I'm going to my friends wedding this weekend. Smiley face, its at the Angel Inn in Hetton near Skipton.I will post pics on my return. 

Good luck Rachel and Jade with job hunting, hope you girls have some luck. XXX

Rach, Holly is well, I washed her hair over the bath last night and we managed not to get the steristrips wet. Shes off to her dads this weekend, so her nana will have to help her then. I spoke with school and they are taking the matter seriously and apparently the lads involved are in quite a lot of trouble. I suggested that they highlight the issue with all students to remind them what can happen in these circumstances and mentioned about the lad buying holly a new school top! Hols is obviously mortified about this prospect and really doesn't like me meddling esp. with the 15 year olds!!!

Rach - Beatlejuice - class film! Don't watch Buffy tho been told its v.good!

Han Xxx


----------



## Gemmylou86

xheartsx said:


> Oh Wish me luck because today is the day. I might be with you in 4 weeks job hunting!!
> 
> I like Eliza, that's lovely. xx

Good luck hun xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ive seen every Joss Whedon thing there is to see (were total Geeks in our house). Ive been doing Buffy and Angel events for 11 years and have met loads of the cast. Im doing a True Blood convention again this year as last years was amazing. Thats my new love to replace Buffy along with Vampire Diaries. 

Star Spangled Lol: 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1592798053671.2079648.1047501884


----------



## pink sparkle

Im crazy about Vampire Diaries and have gone a bit mad on vampires love the eclipse films too (omg cant think of the name of them? is that the right name? drr baby brain!). Ive never watched true blood, is it worth getting the box sets and watching? All i know is if i was elena i would so want to be a vampire too with stefan and damon mmmmmm!

My cold is a million times worse today..and got a headache from hell, have had to take paracetamol as i wouldnt be able to function without it. Would be ok if i could just go to bed for the day but cant because of ds and gotta do the school run.


----------



## Cherrybinky

I have headache too hun and a sore throat coming on :( Plus for some reason were all freezing and have had to put the heater on!

True Blood is FANTASTIC, its full of gore, sex and humour plus great story lines, characters and hot men! 

Twilight. lol. 

If I were Elena, Id be running off with Damon ooooh he's sooooo lush! Theres just been a Vamp Diaries convention last weekend and Paul Wesley was there who plays Stephan, me and my friend were gutted we couldnt afford to go. One or 2 events a year skints us and this year Im annoyed as I cant drink or fit into my corsets :(


----------



## pink sparkle

Twilight thats it..thanks hun! x 

I love Damon too ...his eyes are to die for! I didnt know such conventions happened you will have to keep me posted on these events! I must look into True Blood now too! My 10 year old got me into twilight...i got her the box set for xmas and she made me watch them with her and that was it i was hooked! So gutted that Vampire Diaries has just finished :'(

Love your names btw...dh wanted Eleanor - Ella for short and i was thinking ooo what about Elena! lol x


----------



## Cherrybinky

welcome lol. 

I swore never to read Twilight but I got hooked when a friend made me borrow her books and I had nothing to read. I think Bella was much less of a wuss in the books though! I cant stand her that plays her in the films. I love Jasper *swoon*

This is the event Im going to in August for True Blood: https://www.massiveevents.co.uk/bitten2/

It can work out very expensive what with tickets, hotels, travel, food, autographs, photos with them etc but its worth every penny if youre a die hard like me lol. Definitely watch it, its worth it :) 

YES, Elena is a great name! I love Damon but We said we wanted to go with Z names as my step children both have Z names. One is Xander after the Buffy character LOL
x


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive never read the books i should though because i love reading and id imagine they are far better than the films.

Just had a look will defo look out for them in future x


----------



## pink sparkle

had a look at the conventions! x


----------



## Cherrybinky

In my opinion the books are better than the films but the films just finish it off as you saw it in your head whilst you were reading if you know what I mean?

The only thing I didnt like was the ending to New Moon but the other 2 were good. I cant wait for Breaking Dawn. Even my Mum loves them !
x


----------



## xheartsx

Hello everyone! well just to let you know that i did get made redundant today. I have until the end of July and then i am gone! I knew it was coming.

How's everyone this evening? It's my birthday and my OH bought me a massive millies cookie (oatmeal & raisin) instead of a cake. It's sooo nice!! And we're gunna chill out tonight and get a pizza hut. The tomorrow, off to blackpool for the weekend to get away from normal life for a couple of days!


----------



## cranberry987

Oh boo to getting made redundant, esp on your birthday :( Hope something comes up soon.

I <3 Blackpool, might go on a babymoon to Scotland in Sept and stop there in the way up - think its illuminations time!


----------



## Tizy

Hey, 

Jade so sorry to hear about being made redundant!!! Thats pants!

On a better note - Happy Birthday Lady!!! Have a great weekend, I was born in Blackpool although never lived there, but I take Holly back for the illuminations. 

I'm so excited my pram arrived today, I got it off ebay for £350, its a Mamas and Papas Ultima with Polka Dot design, we took a gamble getting it second hand off the net -it's like this one:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-ultima-9-in-1-mpx-chassis-polka/259983000/type-i/

But we got all the accessories with it, footmuff, raincovers, apron, parasol, changing bag, car seat, carrycot! Bargin as the RRP is over £950. Its practically new, there are a few minor scratches on the chasis but other than that its in perfect condition and has been professionally cleaned! SPANKING!!!!

Woooo hoooooo Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Bargain. I think we're going to get the Urbo, but no way will i buy it from M&P, their customer service is shocking. Ive ordered things online twice now and gone to pick them up on they day after and theyve not been delivered. Last item wasnt due back in til bloody July!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Aw Jade Im so very sorry hun :( Its great the youre escaping for the weekend. I am too, Im going back to Hornsea to stay with my parents till Monday. Will be the last time going on my own now until baby is born. Were going in July with the kids but Pete can carry the bags then LOL

Han, LOVE the pram. The one I wanted was £400 from Tesco believe it or not and I decided to go for that one youve already seen in the end for £40 with all the accessories, spotless and sturdy Silver Cross. My cousin rang me the other night and is selling her posh travel system and I would have had that off her had I known but never mind. 
X


----------



## Tizy

Thanks guys! I'm so very excited. Rachel you just reminded me to ring my ex MIL about your pram, but it was a longshot and unfortunately she can't remember the name of it! Shame cos I would have liked to know too. I love that pram, brought a lovely feeling to me when I saw your pic & it suits you to have something retro! 

Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Well I'm a retro kinda gal :) thanks for asking for me. Deep down I'm wishing we hadn't got it now as its such an old style and everyone is getting funky new ones :( x


----------



## pink sparkle

So sorry about the redundancy hearts x Happy Birthday and hope you have a great weekend away in Blackpool x

Han - love your pram what a bargain, im considering getting one from ebay but the ones im looking at are so expensive even for second hand and im kinda thinking i may aswell pay the £100.00 more and get a new one! Ive got ages yet though so will keep looking on there in hope that i can nab one cheaper, im after a phil and teds explorer or ideally i want the icandy peach blossom which is ridiculously expensive.

Rachel - can you post a pic of your pram im intrigued, or is it already in here somewhere? Also have a lovely weekend with your parents x

My hubby best friend has just come round and hes organising a suprise wedding for his fiance, so excited and i get to help out with finding venues etc.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Heres my 'vintage' pram lol :) 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_PRAM1.jpg


----------



## pink sparkle

Wow i think its lovely, i admire your individuality and think it suits you like han said xxx

My mum always raves about the prams they used to have and how they were much better than modern ones nowadays x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks Pink :) 

I said I wanted a pram with small wheels, sturdy frame and hood for winter. Mum manages a hospice shop and said one had come in but she didnt think Id want it with it being second hand and an older style but when she sent me a photo, I loved it. Ive been down to look at it and its got rain and storm cover, cosy toes etc with it. £40 cant complain! The front wheels are swivel ones so its easy to push and manage. Im getting a baby carrier as well for summer time. x


----------



## Tizy

Its such a lovely pram I love it, I wonder now what happened to it after Holly finished with it!

Right you girls got me on a right mission today with baby names.... posted in second tri too but no response yet....

31 days, 12 hours and 40 minutes until our 20 week scan when we find out baby's sex!!! I'm so excited but know I've got such a long wait ahead of me.

So for a boy I think we've settled on:

Roscoe John Varela (John after my dad who has all daughters)

For a girl, we were thinking of:

(I should say that my partner is half Spanish so we wanted to use some Spanish influence and my daughter is called Holly becuase she was born near Christmas (this baby's EDD is Holly's birthday)

Neva or Neivah - which means Snow in Spanish

Or

Noa - kinda Christmassy and means Comfort

but we're really struggling for middle names, some ideas are:

Neivah Jae Varela
Noa Lani Varela
Neva Mae Varela

As you can see we prefer more unusual names but don't want anything too wacky!

Has anyone got any other suggestions?
Which variations of names and spellings do you like?

Thanks Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Well i think its great and if i were you i wouldnt worry about getting a 'funky one'. Your not going to bump into anyone with the same pram and i think thats great. Id recommend a real lightweight pushchair once the summers here and they arent too expensive new or second hand. Im so limited with needing a double one. Part of me thinks i should just make Riley walk so i can use his (which is immaculate) but i feel that he is too young to be expected to walk everywhere specially when its freezing and theres snow on the ground or when its pouring with rain.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Oooh Han I love Roscoe. 

I dont like Noa for a girl. It reminds me of Noah too much. 

I like Neivah Jae Varela, thats lovely. 

Im not keen on Mae for a middle name. 

My ex work colleague called her little girl Nialla (Nye-a-lah) which is pretty too.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Isobel went without a pushchair from being 3 lol. We made her walk everywhere when I met Pete!

Ive told him Id like a pushchair for this baby for the summer though as its easier and better for the baby/toddler for future trips etc. Isobel got tired easily and used to moan about walking. 

x


----------



## Tizy

Yeh I'm not sure on mae either but I thought something like that would suit. Get what your saying about Noa too, might be a bit mean!

Mark and I fell in love with Roscoe, as its one of our fave tracks by Midlake, beautiful song and we always said if we ever have a boy we would call him 'something more productive like Roscoe' (lyrics from the song). 

Thanks Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

I prefer the spelling Neivah as Neva is a bit like Never said 'commonly' if that makes sense.

I love Neivah Lani or Neivah Mae and think that all put together with the surname they sound beautiful and so unique x


----------



## pink sparkle

What about Neivah Hannah Varela after mummy? I think that sounds nice x


----------



## sequeena

I'm joining a little late but pre pregnancy I was a UK 18. I'm still an 18 on the bottom but because of my bump I've gone up to a 20 on top.

I didn't think I would get much of a bump but at 32 weeks I am very proud of my bump!!

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/249483_2152740303239_1388356992_2538700_4661156_n.jpg

How is everyone here? I hope you're all having a relaxing stress free pregnancy! No such luck here I'm afraid but we will survive :dohh:


----------



## Cherrybinky

I agree with Pink, sounds lovely with Hannah in the middle. 

Ive chosen Zachary Quinn Best but then Pete wants to shove his name in there and Im not keen. Not because of the name Pete but I dont want 2 middle names and I HAVE to have Quinn LOL


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Sequeena *waves* 

Thats a cracking lovely bump :) I hope mines as good at 32 weeks. Have you had a rollercoaster time? Luckily Ive been ok so far but am dreading getting bigger in the middle of summer too :( 
X


----------



## sequeena

Cherrybinky said:


> Hi Sequeena *waves*
> 
> Thats a cracking lovely bump :) I hope mines as good at 32 weeks. Have you had a rollercoaster time? Luckily Ive been ok so far but am dreading getting bigger in the middle of summer too :(
> X

Oh I am so glad I'll *hopefully* be giving birth in early August because the heat is already getting to me. I'm not looking ward to being full term in July :wacko:

Pregnancy has been a bit of a rollercoaster but things in my life are taking a nosedive too. When it rains it pours! :lol:


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey Sequeena - thats a lovely bump you have there hun! Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoother. Would you mind me asking what probs you have had? im nearly 20 weeks and not much of a bump yet somedays i look pregnant some days i just look fat. All going ok to date (touch wood) x

Rachel Zachary Quinn is fab will you shorten it to Zac/Zach? I dont think Pete flows with your choice of names...cant you argue with Pete that he has his surname! x


----------



## sequeena

pink sparkle said:


> Hey Sequeena - thats a lovely bump you have there hun! Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoother. Would you mind me asking what probs you have had? im nearly 20 weeks and not much of a bump yet somedays i look pregnant some days i just look fat. All going ok to date (touch wood) x
> 
> Rachel Zachary Quinn is fab will you shorten it to Zac/Zach? I dont think Pete flows with your choice of names...cant you argue with Pete that he has his surname! x

I didn't get my bump until 21 weeks, up until that point I was just really bloated :lol: You might wake up tomorrow and your bump will be there! :D

I've had quite a few pregnancy related problems. I was admitted to hospital at 12-13 weeks after an allergic reaction to a medication I was prescribed :dohh: then at 14 weeks I had a massive bleed and broke my waters prematurely (this wasn't picked up properly until 17 and 18 weeks). At its lowest my amniotic fluid was only 3cm when it should be 10cm and above. Luckily at 24 weeks my waters rehealed (scan showed waters to be 13cm at that time) :dance: I have scans monthly now to keep an eye on the fluid. At 28 weeks the fluid was down 2cm to 11cm and I have another scan on Monday. I'm hoping it will have increased but if not I'll try not to worry as you lose water as your body prepares for labour. Oligohydraminos is just the posh term for low amniotic fluid :flower:


----------



## pink sparkle

oh wow you have had a rough time you must be so relieved to have made it this far! Hope your next scan goes well and that theres still plenty of fluid. Is baby doing well despite the problems? Hope so x


----------



## sequeena

pink sparkle said:


> oh wow you have had a rough time you must be so relieved to have made it this far! Hope your next scan goes well and that theres still plenty of fluid. Is baby doing well despite the problems? Hope so x

He is perfectly fine thanks!! Actually, at my 28 week scan his estimated weight was 3lbs!


----------



## pink sparkle

Thats great hun xxx


----------



## sunshine623

Goodness, I've missed a lot in the past 2 days on here! lol Can't remember who all posted what, but welcome to the newbies! *wave*

I love the names Quinn, Neviah, Oakley, and Lydia! Beetlejuice is definitely a classic, and Lydia is an awesome character, too. So far for a boy we're thinking Holden and a girl I keep changing my mind. Maybe Tinsley or Evangeline (Evie) or Eleanor (Ellie). I love the Beatles song Eleanor Rigby, and heard it the other day and thought that would be a pretty name for a girl. 

Also, for the girls discussing Twilight, I'm a HUGE Twilight fan!!! :dance: I didn't think I would like the books at all, but I bought it to have light reading by the pool one summer, and couldn't put it down. Can't wait for the first Breaking Dawn to come out! It's out here on Nov 18, and since I'm due the 28th, I'm thinking I might go into labor in the movie. I think that would be appropriate, given that Bella will be giving birth in this one, too. ;)


----------



## Gemmylou86

Morning girlies!


Hope everyone is doing great! 
got my scan at 1pm today... Yay!
Just hope we can see bubbs through my jelly belly lol
Have a good one ladies xx


----------



## Tizy

Sequeena hello, lovely bump and sorry to hear about your complications! but it sounds like your doing well now :)

Thanks for name advice girlies, I'm leaning toward Neva Lani I think, but not suggested the middle name to Mark yet! We will see if its boy or girl. 

Cherry, thats funny that Pete has tried to stick his name in!! Haha, I can just imagine your reaction! :rofl: :rofl:

Gemmylou good luck with your scan today!! Exciting. 

I'm very bunged up and tired today! Feel blergghhhhhh

Han Xxx


----------



## Rees

Cherrybinky said:


> Ive seen every Joss Whedon thing there is to see (were total Geeks in our house). Ive been doing Buffy and Angel events for 11 years and have met loads of the cast. Im doing a True Blood convention again this year as last years was amazing. Thats my new love to replace Buffy along with Vampire Diaries.
> 
> Star Spangled Lol:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1592798053671.2079648.1047501884

Ooooooh, we LOVE True Blood :) have you read any of the books??

When Tegs used to wake in the middle of the night for a feed I'd sit and watch Angel at 4am on SciFi :) Good times! I'm also a Buffy fan but haven't watched any of them in ages! (Am now getting excited at the prospect of random tv in the early hours when feeding :lol: )

Right, I'm offically jealous, you met Spike!!!!!

Pink Sparkle - have you seen the teaser trailed for Breaking Dawn pt 1 yet? I got goosebumps! Roll on November :D I read the first 3 books and then googled it as they were just announcing the cast for the films and I was such a Twilight geek until the first film came out :lol: I didn't like Kristen Stewart as Bella, but she's grown on me now

Jade - :hugs: Hope the rest of your birthday was better than you shitty work news :( Hope you have a brill weekend away though! :hugs:

Rach - the prams lovely! and a bloody bargain at £40 with all of the stuff to go with it! You can always get another pram if you don't like it when the baby's here and in it!

Han - I LOVE Neva :) sounds such a pretty name, is it pronounce Nee-Vah or Nev-ah??

Sequeena - You've got a lovely bump :) I hope this last little bit of your pregnancy goes a little bit smoother :hugs:

GemmyLou - I hope you're scan went well :)


Nothing new from me, apart from I FINALLY have my maternity notes! Already been looking at what's in there and it's all changed in 2 years! I'm officially under midwife-led care, even with a BMI of 38! It just has about seeing a consultant about anesthetic when I'm 30-odd weeks and my GTT test beween 26 and 28 weeks again!

Nausea has set in I think, yesterday I was at work and only felt sick, this morning I was sick again and it's my day off, I expect I'll be sick tomorrow morning too! 9/10 weeks is too late for MS to be starting :( but at least it is here and helps to reassure me that bubs is still growing away! I had a chicken and pasta salad for lunch from co-op, bit into a cherry tomato and had to spit it out before it made me sick :( I love all of that pasta normally :( couldn't even finish it! Which is unusual!

Hope you all have a good day! xx


----------



## cranberry987

I know someone seeing a consultant at 31 bmi so I dont think 38bmi is unusual. I cant ever see myself getting down to a 'perfect' bmi tbh, I think Id look ill! Could definately afford to lose some. Id need to lose 5 stone to be in the normal range, seriously, I think Id be too thin. Wouldnt look like me.

2 more lbs and im under 35bmi. not been dieting at all, just dont rly have much appetite. had chicken and mash with brocolli last night and ate about 1/3 of it before I was stuffed to the gills. 

going to evil ikea tonight to get wardrobes for our bedroom. sick of my things being all over the place so want things sorting. going to get the pax system again then at least when we move house theyll fit wherever we go


----------



## Rees

I know what you mean about losing weight and not looking like yourself :lol:

A 14 is the most I think I could go down to again! My friend is packing up all her stuff to move in with her fella and she found a pic from our school leavers ball (only 9 years ago - I don't know where the time has gone!) and I was a 14 and I thought I looked big, looking back at the pics I had a lovely figure when I was 16! Damn bad life experiences caused me to develop a stutter, and depression and that was a lethal combination and the weight piled on :(

My auntie has put back on all the weight she lost, has been told she's now got arthritis and has to have a knee replacement, but she needs to lose the weight first so she can have it! 

I am determined to lose weigh after this baby now so that I don't run those risks as arthritis seems to run in my family and I don't want weight to contribute to it!

Han - I didn't see you were feeling rough today :( :hugs: hope your stuffy nose clears soon!


----------



## Tizy

Hey Rees and Cranberry. 

Neva, is pronouched Nee-Vah, thanks for the comments about it. Its really growing on me. My stuffy nose has cleared abit but still feeling blahhhh!

I'm not going to worry to much about BMI's and weight, I think I've got used to my 1lb a week weight gain so far! and no doubt I will continue to gain at that rate - some ladies do. i did with Holly 13 years ago too. Lets enjoy our pregnancies and worry about that after! 

You girls sound like you're doing ok anyway. Rees sorry you have MS, I didn't have any! suffice to say why the weight has piled on. Hopefully breast feeding will help us to loose the baby weight. I'm gonna try really hard to do it for longer this time, only managed 6 weeks last time. Hols was such a hungry baby!

P.s. Has anyone elase tried the new Yeo Valley Greek Style with Coconut Yogurts (probiotic) - wow thay are lovely, very creamy, I'm only allowing myself one a day, not sure of the calories (alot most prob) coa I threw the outer sleeve away!

Han Xxx


----------



## sunshine623

Gemmylou86 Good luck with your scan! Let us know how it goes. :)

Rees, I didn't know there was a trailer for Breaking Dawn already!!! How did this get past me?? lol I'll have to google it immediately! :) Sorry you've gotten ms. I've had it since 6.5 weeks, and unfortunately still going strong. :( At least for me it's now usually just first thing in the morning. Hopefully it'll go away pretty soon for both of us.

Cranberry, good luck finding furniture! You should post pics when you get it all put together. 

It's still over 90 degrees here every day which is miserable. Went to the pool for the first time this summer yesterday. As soon as I got all lathered up with sunscreen, it started thundering! lol Hasn't rained in like 2 weeks, and the one day I go to the pool it comes a downpour. Oh well. At least I found out I still fit in my swimsuit from last year. Wonder how long that will last??? The one I wore yesterday was a tankini so I'm not sure how it will look as my bump gets bigger. Don't think I'll be one to show off the bump, so I'm probably gonna have to get a maternity suit before vacation next month. Do you all have any advice about maternity swim suits? I've not even looked at any yet.


----------



## sequeena

Thanks for the welcome girls! :)

Gemmylou good luck with your scan, hope all goes well and baby cooperates, unlike mine lol!!


----------



## Rees

sunshine623 said:


> Rees, I didn't know there was a trailer for Breaking Dawn already!!! How did this get past me?? lol I'll have to google it immediately! :) Sorry you've gotten ms. I've had it since 6.5 weeks, and unfortunately still going strong. :( At least for me it's now usually just first thing in the morning. Hopefully it'll go away pretty soon for both of us.

Oh yes! It's only a little teaser trailer that they put together for the MTV Movie awards, looks bloody good!

As for maternity swim wear I've got a maternity tankini that was too big last time, so should fit me fine this time around :lol: There are some nice tankini's and swimsuits around, some of the normal ones stretch a bit so you can last in them longer, but I wouldn't if you wanna get back in it again :lol:

Han - you lasted longer than me, 10 days I BF'd Tegs for! She lost 10% of her weight and the MW were getting worried and my boobs hurt like hell so I gave up, I'm determined to try for longer this time around but I know not to be so disappointed if I can't again, it's gonna be what's best for baby, not what the HV's and MW's try and make me do!

Hopefully you're nose won't be stuffy tomorrow and you can enjoy the weekend if you're not working!


----------



## sunshine623

Morning ladies! I got a little worried last night and wanted to ask your opinions. Last night for about an hour I was cramping, kinda like AF cramps, but it was sort of all over. My hips were hurting the most, but it was also down low and up to my waist, too. I didn't have any bleeding and it wasn't really bad enough to take any meds, but I did make Nick rub my hips for a while. It was just real uncomfortable. Do you think it's just everything stretching? I've never made it to this point before with a healthy pregnancy, so I'm not really sure what to expect from my body. I have a doctor's appointment Friday anyway, so I'll definitely ask him about it then.


----------



## Samie18

Hi everyone... just looking for some advice, i'm on the larger side i was 97 kilos at booking but have lost weight so far due to sickness and i'm now 92 kilos so just got my bmi under 35,, bit late now though! 
Anyway.....

I'm 18 weeks pregnant and have no bump, i can hardly ever feel my uterus and i rarely feel any movements =o( i am getting slightly concerned now incase when i go for the next scan something will be wrong. Were you all feeling movements by now? Have a bump? or feel your uterus at least???

Sorry for moaning!


----------



## cranberry987

A friend of mine is stick thin so you'd think she'd show loads. Hardly a bump at all. Just looks like she's put on a wee bit of flab and she's 20w. Ppls bumps just vary is all. I dunno about movements as I'm not there yet but you've got a scan soon hopefully so just gotta hang out til then


----------



## sequeena

sunshine623 said:


> Morning ladies! I got a little worried last night and wanted to ask your opinions. Last night for about an hour I was cramping, kinda like AF cramps, but it was sort of all over. My hips were hurting the most, but it was also down low and up to my waist, too. I didn't have any bleeding and it wasn't really bad enough to take any meds, but I did make Nick rub my hips for a while. It was just real uncomfortable. Do you think it's just everything stretching? I've never made it to this point before with a healthy pregnancy, so I'm not really sure what to expect from my body. I have a doctor's appointment Friday anyway, so I'll definitely ask him about it then.

I'm not a doctor but I would probs say it's stretching and round ligament pain. Maybe the start of SPD too if you are getting pain in your hips. Hope your doctor can give you more advice :hugs:



Samie18 said:


> Hi everyone... just looking for some advice, i'm on the larger side i was 97 kilos at booking but have lost weight so far due to sickness and i'm now 92 kilos so just got my bmi under 35,, bit late now though!
> Anyway.....
> 
> I'm 18 weeks pregnant and have no bump, i can hardly ever feel my uterus and i rarely feel any movements =o( i am getting slightly concerned now incase when i go for the next scan something will be wrong. Were you all feeling movements by now? Have a bump? or feel your uterus at least???
> 
> Sorry for moaning!

Hun I didn't get my bump until 21 weeks and I'm a UK size 18. Also, my uterus is almost at my ribs and I still can't feel the bloody thing! Try not to worry :hugs:

ETA: I didn't feel anything movement wise until 18+5


----------



## pink sparkle

Yeah defo sounds like stretching pains but you should mention it to your mw or doc for their opinion and advice always best to speak to the professionals if your at all worried. 

Im only just starting to look pregnant really and im 20 weeks tomorrow! x


----------



## pink sparkle

How is everyone? Hope you have all had lovely weekends x

Had a busy weekend of baby shopping, brought a double pushchair in the sale, also got a breast pump for the bargain price of £5.00 and got a bottle warmer (ive never had one before and after opening and reading the instructions i think i have just completely wasted my money!) Would anyone recommend a bottle warmer? 

Just a quick mention that theres a good sale on at mothercare if anyone was thinking of buying anything id have a look x


----------



## sunshine623

Thanks ladies! I've been fine the past couple of days, so I'm thinking it's just stretching or round ligament pain. I'm definitely going to ask my doctor about it on Friday, but since it only lasted a little while and hasn't come back, I'm not as worried about it now. 

I started buying some things for baby this weekend! Only neutral clothes and blankets, but I'm still really excited to finally get to buy baby something! Can't wait to hear the heartbeat on Friday! :)


----------



## xheartsx

Hi Ladies, how are you all doing this evening? I'm just back from a weekend in blackpool. It was fab! Good to get away for a weekend. We walked so much up and down the piers, and i am so stiff! My legs are ridiculously sore! I'm so unfit haha. 

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi has anyone used a doppler here. I just got a cheap angelsounds one off amazon for 12.98! Being UK 20-22 when should i start hearing buns heartbeat? Thanks x


----------



## sequeena

I personally think bottle warmers are useless (same with wipe warmers). Just dump the bottle in a jug of warm water to warm it up :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

I got one off freecycle and am undecided tbh. I havent used it yet but it seemed quicker to put bottle in there than boil kettle then start to warm it.

Been blitzing the house today and throwing out all my old paperwork over 7yrs old, yey to having to keep so much crap for taxes - its mostly electronic now thank god, my wardrobe cant cope any more.

Def have more energy now im past 12w, also feel bigger than last week. Or maybe its just because Ive had the 12w scan so Im more relaxed about it all now, hmm.

Hope youre all well and having a lovely weekend, peeing down with rain now.


----------



## Tizy

Just testing to see if this picture post works. At my friends wedding this weekend. 
https://instagr.am/p/FnPNi/


----------



## cranberry987

Hm i can see something but just an icon, not the actual pic :(


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Oh I've been so busy this weekend, not really had chance to pop on here at all. 

Sunshine - sorry you were ill, it does sound like RLP, i've not had much of that yet but you're right to ask the doc! Glad you're feeling better.

Pink Sparkle - I've started buying a few bits too, I've got a bottle warmer but never used one before. I think it looks quite useful!

xheartsx - Glad you had a nice weekend in Blackpool, I'm feeling very unfit too at the mo! and starting to feel quite uncomfortable in the evenings! God knows what i'll be like further down the line. 

Welsh_mum - I've got a Sonoline B doppler, its ace, love listening in the baby's heart beat. I heard my LO's heartbeat at 11+4, so you should hear now, its just takes a bit of fiddling about to understand where to find it and sounds to recognise. 

Cranberry - Helloooo, its good to have a clear our of stuff, always makes me feel better, glad you're feeling perkier too.

I had a fab time at the wedding although it was a long day and I got fed up during the evening as everyone was really drunk and I couldn't join in! I did have one glass of champagne to toast the couple. I'll post some pics as soon as I can.

Well today I'm 40% through this pregnancy, I've gained another 2lbs this week! Shocking weight gain now. Still very mucousy especially in the mornings and I've been so tired this week but I think thats down to being busy!

How is everyone else doing?

HanXxx


----------



## cranberry987

Half the ppl who go to the same social events as me atm (wont call them friends, theyre rly not, longer story tho than I cba to type) are preg so we're all on shloer and becks blue. Going to a stoner bday party next saturday which will be interesting. Plan is to sit in the park all day with a picnic, probably them all get stoned while I sit upwind. Then its pub and club. I cant see me making the whole thing tbh as I rly dont fancy sitting on the ground all day. Have had tailbone pain since day 1 of this pregnancy and its not too bad but aint helped by sitting on rockhard ground.

These ppl planning whatever they want for their birthdays, dont they know Im growing a person! :haha:


----------



## xheartsx

I don't really miss drinking too much, although i wasn't much of a drinker before i got pregnant! I'm still really tired too. I'm waiting for this energy boost that we're supposed to get! 
I've not weighed myself for ages. I'm going to need to brave it in the morning to see what i'm up to, but i'm guessing probably about 12lbs. My belly is definitely getting bigger!

I'm getting quite a few freebies, which i'm so grateful for now i'm going to be jobless! I am going out with OH on saturday though to buy a moses basket and some blankets. Very excited! xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls, Im back from my parents :) Ive had an amazing break and loved spending time with my family. BBQ, good company and rest. 

Hearts Im glad you enjoyed Blackpool, its so nice to get away!

WelshMum - Ive got an Angel Sounds doppler and its AMAZING. You should be able to hear a hb from 8 weeks with an Angel Sounds one but Im not sure with the others as all Ive heard is bad reviews :( You have to press quite hard, low down near your pubic bone and in the middle. When you hear 'wind in the trees' thats the placenta and near that area there will be a hose galloping sound which is babys heart. I went on You Tube to listen to other peoples first which really helped me. be careful not to pick up your own hb from the femoral artery. 

Im 16+3 today and feel dizzy and sick :*( Ive tried to convince OH to have a private sexing scan this week but hes not having any of it! Gutted. Got my Anti D appointment today (dread)!


Hope youre all well. 
X


----------



## Tizy

Hi Rachel, glad you had a nice break hunni. I can't believe we've still got 28 days until we find out the sex!! I really wanted a scan too but just can't afford it so we're waiting until the 20 week scan, mines on 11th July, when's yours? 

What's your appointment all about? Hope it went well anyway. 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

How did the anti d appt go? Gonna see if there's any way I can get dh blood tested to avoid a jab. Don't mind needles just don't want unnecessary crap in my body if I can help it

I know they'll tell you your blood type if you give blood, not sure about the anti bodies test tho. Probably not tbh


----------



## Cherrybinky

Mines 11th July too Han at 9.15am. I cant wait. I had a voucher to get £15 off my sexing scan from the place I went to before so it would be £50 but Pete is adamant that waiting 4 weeks isnt so bad grrrr. 

The appointment is for my Anti D injection because Im Rhesus Negative blood type. Usually they dont bother if its your first baby and you dont plan on having anymore or if your partners blood type is also RH Neg but we dont know Petes blood type and Im not sure if I plan on anymore babies, I said never again but who knows!

X


----------



## cranberry987

I'm banned from using the Doppler more than weekly... These men have no heart


----------



## Tizy

Yeyh! Rachel! Mines at 9.20am! That's funny same date for our 12 week scans, same date for 20 week scan, wonder if we'll be same date for having our babies too? 

Cranberry, I try to only use mine once or twice a week, but sometimes I sneak an occasional go! 

Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Rachel - nice to have you back on here and glad you had a nice break.

What a coincidence that you have both had appointments on the same day for both scans it would be lovely if they arrived on the same day too x

Jurys out for me with the bottle warmer but i suppose in a few months ill be able to decide if it was worth the money or not. My neice recommended i get one had said hers was a godsend....time will tell x

Ive been bidding on baby swings on ebay and have finally won one! Go to collect it on saturday afternoon its soo pretty and a bargain less than half rrp price will have to post a pic x

Took ds to toddler time at soft play this morning and met an adorable little girl called Maisie...another name i really like x


----------



## cranberry987

I rly like Maisie too but that my aunts cats name. We all have human named cats. So that's Maisie, dave, Rosie, holly, Oscar and Ed out. :haha:


----------



## pink sparkle

oh cranberry thats funny. One of my mums best friends keeps naming her pets after my mums grandchildren! Named her cat Megan after i had Megan and has recently named her puppy billy and my nephew is billy...silly story really but i found it quite amusing and told my mum to tell her to stop nicking our names x


----------



## sunshine623

Hi ladies! Sounds like everyone had busy weekends! :) 

hearts, I know exactly what you mean about waiting for the energy boost in the second trimester! Everyone always says "you feel great in your second trimester!", but I still feel like crap most of the time. Better than first tri, but still not great. 

Rachel and Tizy, glad you had a good weekend getaway! It sucks that you all have to wait so long to find out the gender! We're all around the same due date, and I'm supposed to find out on the 30th. I have a patient who's finishing up ultrasound school and offered to do a free ultrasound for me to tell me the gender if I want. Don't know if Nick would be able to go though, so I'll have to talk to him and see what he thinks. I'm DYING to know what it is already!!! 

Sparkle, I like "Masie", too! Haven't heard that one in a while. Great girl's name! 

Oh, we got our baby bed yesterday!!! :dance: Got it from my MIL for free. It was my nephew's but he never even slept in it, so it's practically new. Now we just have to get it put back together in the baby's room and clear out a few boxes. I can't wait to start decorating!


----------



## xheartsx

Oh i'm dying to find out the sex of my baby too, and i have to wait until the 21st July! My OH also won't pay for a private one when our 20 week scan can tell us! I suppose he's got a point though.

We're going official baby shopping on saturday to start getting some bits in. I'm very excited!

Hope everyone's ok. xx


----------



## pink sparkle

How exciting baby shopping and decorating ...i dont have a nursery for this one unfortnately...we will have to move in a few years time as she will be sharing with her big brother for a while....although she will probably be in our room for the first year x


----------



## cranberry987

hi all

have the afternoon off and just had a swim, totally shattered after it so just gathering my energy to turn the tv on... its such a mission as its so ridiculously complicatedly set up

ordered a silk dress from M&P which arrived today so Im just swanking about in that with wet hair and no make up on. I must look a right state :p


----------



## Tizy

Hello everyone. 

Oh I'm having such a rubbish day today, my dad had his op this afternoon, to try to remove the cancer from his bowel and I'm still waiting to hear, its driving me nuts not knowing how he's got on. Hopefully I will get a phone call from my mum soon. 

I've been trying to keep myself busy all day, Ive had a day off, cleaned the house, been to Asda and fallen out with my OH. He seems to find it difficult when I'm having a bad time, sometimes I feel like I have to be 100% all the time or we end up falling out. Funny becuase I'm always there to support him when he has a bad day. He just says he finds it hard and doesn't know what to say or do! He feels like nothing he says will cheer me up, which it won't right now but that doesn't mean he should stop trying!! Arghhhhhh men drive me crazy.

Also posted in second tri about my dilemma this weekend, its OH's birthday and we bought tickets to a small local festival in Jan, obviously I wasn't pregnant then and wasn't expecting it to happen so quick. So I've decided that after the wedding last weekend I'm gonna find it incredibly hard and annoying that everyone else is enjoying themselves getting drunk and I'm not, so I'm gonna stay at the festival the minimal ammount of time, a few hours here and there when ferrying my OH up there (1 hour 20min round trip). He is going to try to come home with me on the friday night (yeh - we'll see) and then I'm gonna take him back on the Saturday so he can camp over with our mates, enjoy the music and dance the night away! The compromise is that apparently we'll do something together on the Sunday (he'll be hungover!). I just feel pee'ed off that I can't join in, I know its selfish but a good blow out would do me the world of good right now! I know I shouldn't be moaning cos lots of peeps would give so much to be pregnant right now. 

Anyway Mark did offer not to go but I knew I'd feel so guilty if he didn't, its his birthday and everyone was looking forward to us going. They don't know that I'm not going yet. Its a no win situation - i'd feel guilty if he didn't go and I feel pissed off that I'll be left out when he does go! Poor guy having me to contend with...

Anyway, i'm gonna go to my mum and dad's on Saturday to see them instead, hopefully dad will be out of the hospital and ok....cross your fingers for me peeps. 

Sad girl...Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Hey Han, sorry to hear about your horrible day =( I'm sure your dad will be fine. Your mum will be phoning with good news :) 

You'll have a lovely day on saturday with your mum & dad. And you'll wake up tomorrow in a much better mood! Just one of those days. xx


----------



## cranberry987

Maybe see how you feel about the weekend, you might actually find that you enjoy it if you go into it with an open mind. You can always leave as planned if you do find that its too much. Also, I think its gonna be horrible weather so you might not mind leaving :)

Going to a mega big NCT sale in a football stadium on Sunday, gonna take the chq book and lots of £1 coins! Hoping that I can find loads of unisex stuff. Annoyingly friend whos coming with is team yellow (they couldnt tell at 20w! argh) and further along so anything we both want I have to let her have rly as shes got less time to prepare. Im def finding out the sex anyway so can always buy sex specific stuff later on.

Hope your dads op went well.

x


----------



## pink sparkle

Han - thinking of you hun and sending you big :hugs:, i really hope that your dads op goes well, i cant imagine what you must be going through, everything is crossed for good news xxx

Sorry about your plans for the weekend going out the window are you defo 100% sure about not going with them? Mind you if the weather is that bad you prob wont want to stay anyway but like it says above maybe go with an open mind and see what happens? I think i would be put off by needing the toilet every five minutes and they arent always the nicest lol! xxx

Ive not long got back from going out for dinner with dh and the kids..what a bloody nightmare...went for a carvery ...had to wait for turkey, no stuffing, no cauliflower cheese, and ds was a complete bloody nightmare ...dont think i will be attempting a meal out again for a long time. We ended up eating separately as ds was like a bull in a china shop charging around in the pub! What id give for a cold bottle of wine now! mouths watering just thinking of it...will have to go to asda tomorrow and get the alcohol free one, i will just pretend to get drunk lol x


----------



## pink sparkle

ooh cranberry defo dont spend too much on unisex as when you find out babys sex you will buy loads and then probably wont use the unisex stuff as much (well that happened with me and dd) i didnt buy a thing with ds before i knew the sex x


----------



## cranberry987

Im buying stuff which Id like a boy or girl in tbh, dont fancy them wearing all powder blue or pink. not getting anything beige etd, its all purple and pink stripes, or blue and yellow dots so far. have a hot pink pramsuit with brown stars on but Im fine with putting a boy in pink - looks quite funky tbh

will be quite choosy as i dont reckon you need as much stuff as we think tbh.


----------



## pink sparkle

oh no i agree about not having them all in baby pink or blue, but im not a cream/beige fan either. Although i have got pretty much all girly colours so far I have got bright colours not just pale pink. Ive sorted through ds's stuff too and have a lot of sleepsuits in primary colours which are good for both x


----------



## sunshine623

Han- I hope you've heard good news about your dad by now! Keep us posted! And sorry to hear about the weekend being messed up. I know what you mean about being jealous when everyone else is drinking and you can't. We always go to a big 4th of July (Independence Day) party and drink the night away, so I probably won't go to it this year either. EVERYONE is drunk, and I'm sure I'll be hot and miserable anyway. Nick usually doesn't mind to stay with me, but I'd hate for him to miss the party. Think I'll probably be in your same boat in a few weeks! 

So I think I'm going to do the free scan on Saturday to find out the sex!!! Nick is actually off work, thank God, for once, so I'm going to call the girl tomorrow. My sister said she had an early scan at 15 weeks with her DD and it was right, so I think it'll probably be correct at close to 17 weeks! :happydance: I cannot wait!


----------



## pink sparkle

Sunshine - how lovely i bet your so excited, i had my sexing scan at 16+6 got my 20 week tomorrow so will be double checking but im sure it was right (fingers crossed) x


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls, just updating from my phone so haven't had chance to read all ya posts yet. Thanks for the kind words. Got news from my mum late last night that dad is ok, the operation went according to plan and he'll be in hospital for 5-7 days. I feel so relieved! Still feeling fairly rubbish, me and OH fell out again last night, apparently I've been really unfair on him, which maybe I have, he feels he can't do anything right and that of course all he wants is to look after and support me. That his family (us) have always come first and he can't understand what's wrong. Now I don't know what to do, my feelings are hurt that I've been such a horror to live with! Really not enjoying being pregnant at the mo, feel fat and horrid! 

Anyway great news about dad, will check in properly later. X x


----------



## cranberry987

Good news:)

I just had a brain wave and called the spire hospital to ask about testing dh for rhesus + or - costs £60 but will be done in a day so if nhs won't do it there's another option. His mums -ve and dad is dead so I dunno what he is obv but it's 50/50 that baby will be -ve atm. 0/100 would be much better tho! 

Lie in this morning but rich let the bloody cats upstairs so they woke me up early sitting on my pillow purring. Might use the time well and have a swim. Or I might sit around on my ass :p


----------



## Tizy

Hello again,

Really wanted to just say thanks again for all your kind words and support girls, its surprising how a little message from a relative stranger can make you feel less lonely. 

Cranberry - The NCT sale sounds ace!! My advice, hang out together for a bit but then split up for a little while (and grab as many bargains as you can!) Wish we could all go, but its a long way away.

Pink Sparkle - Your meal out sounds like a bit of a nightmare, funny that eating out is meant to be a treat and easier for us but often its not!!!

Sunshine - I'm so excited for you and the scan, your so lucky!! Me and Cherry got another 25 days to wait!!! But we're all due same time, so thats very exciting!! 

Think being at work is doing me some good and kinda keeping my mind off things....just now to work out how to deal with my OH, I suspect that I should really write him a note confessing to my bad behaviour and wishing him a great weekend. Blahhhhhh, feel mean cos he keeps sending me nice messages: Hey Han. A beautiful girlfriend, a gorgeous step-daughter and a bouncing baby on the way. Love you, Lets look forward xxx 
I've not responded, not in the mood too, just feel lonely bout everything, think the weekend apart will help, he's gonna be partying away while I visit my dad. Bitch aren't I! 

Sorry I've been so down, hope I'm not bringing everyone else down too. Speak soon. Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls :) 

Han, Im convinced my baby will be born on December 4th, its a tradition on our family and 2 of my Nans Great Grandchildren were born on that day and its her birthday! Petes even taken from the 5th Dec off for 2 weeks too.
Im so sorry about your Dad Han, its good to hear hes ok though and I hope he recovers well. 
Id let Pete go to a festival without me but Id moan about it and be paranoid all weekend while he was there lol. Pete doesnt seem to 'get' me at the moment either and some days I could explode at him but then I think he works full time on shifts and I just look after the house and do nothing else and I do get at him a lot and hes so laid back he just puts up with me :( Then he will do something nice and I just ignore it. 

Thanks PinkSparkle :) Im glad youve won a baby swing on Ebay, I love Ebay and have had some bargains from it. Your meal out sounds a bit disappointing :( I hate it when things are short or theyve run out. 

Sunshine, TAKE THE FREEBIE lol. To be honest we could actually afford the £50 from our savings for the sexing scan but Pete just wont budge, he said 4 weeks isnt that long to wait :(

Ive had a shit day today, feeling similar to Hannah. Petes got on my nerves, hes addicted to facebook, didnt help me at all while hes had his day off and didnt get it when I was sobbing this morning. He gave me a hug but has hardly spoken to me all day. The kids asked why I had wet eyes and I just said I was a little sad. Isobel said "but you have lots of friends, dont be sad" How wrong she is :( Sometimes I feel lost here, I have no friends around me and my family live miles away. Pete works full time and has taken extra shifts to help out and I shouldnt complain about being at home as thats my 'job' now but things are getting to me. How will I cope with a new born baby etc etc. Too late to think now eh. 

Hope youre all having a better day than me 
XXX


----------



## xheartsx

Hey Cherry, i know what you mean about being lonely. I moved up to scotland to be with my OH, and while him & his family are great, i really really miss my family and friends. Well, i say friends, tbh not a lot of them really keep in touch! I don't get to go down to see my family as much as i'd like because of money, and it does suck, i know how you feel! 

I hope everybody starts to feel a bit better soon. I've had a rubbish day at work, feeling sick allll day! It's coming & going again, totally rubbish. 

Anyway, off to OH's mum's for dinner, so at least i don't have to cook. And then by the way i feel i think i am going to be in my bed for a nice early night. Xx


----------



## cranberry987

Theres NCT sales all over,not just Bristol. have a look at the website and itll show you your nearest one. Ive found that theyre quiet over the summer which is why im going to this one mainly as the next one isnt til september


----------



## sunshine623

Han, so glad to hear your dad is doing well!! About your OH, I think we're all pretty emotional and get a little crazy at times. Unfortunately our OHs seem to get the brunt of our bitchiness! lol Nick has been pretty good about it, because he usually figures out that I'm pissed so he just needs to let me rant and get it out of my system. Although he does complain sometimes about my sudden lack of desire for DTD. I used to be the one to want it every day, and now we've probably done it 5 times since I found out I was pregnant! My usual self would be climbing the walls! lol But I'm sure they'll be able to deal with it for a little while longer. We can't help it that we're all drugged up on these crazy hormones!

Rachel, Sorry you're having a bad day! I get really stressed thinking about bringing home a new baby, too, especially since I usually do EVERYTHING around here. Told Nick he's going to HAVE to help out some more around here or I'll end up going nuts. 

Hearts, it's so nice to have someone else actually fix dinner for a change! lol Enjoy it!

Cranberry, glad you got good news! I have to admit, I'm not really sure what you're talking about, but sounds good so that's all that matters! 

I hope everyone is having a good day! I've decided I'm going to call tomorrow to set up my free gender scan for Saturday. I can't wait to find out! (Even though having any ultrasound scares me to death thinking I'll get bad news.) I'm really trying to stay positive here though! :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks Sunshine, fingers crossed for your sexing scan. Im still gutted Pete wont let me have one :( I still have 3 weeks 3 days left till mine. To be honest, once Id had my 12 week scan and then got my doppler, I havent worried once about baby or anything being wrong. 4-12 weeks, I was a nervous wreck, even when I had a private scan at 8 weeks I was still in bits panicking. 

Im bored out of my head not working. Theres just nothing to do round here, if I go to the shops, I spend money I havent got and apart from that a trip to the park is a bit boring without a child or dog :(. Ive cleaned the house again this morning which is now a daily ritual and we have someone coming to measure for new carpets today (woohoo, human contact! lol) 
We have a busy weekend ahead with the kids so thats something I suppose. I hate not having a defined bump, its just wobble and my normal jeans cripple me but my maternity jeans are too big so I cant win. 
Id like to go into the woods and scream a bit to get my frustration out!

Han, hows your Dad doing?
X


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh what a shame you cant twist his arm Rachel! I know how you feel with the loneliness, i moved to area dh was from and hardley know anyone, hardly anyone comes to visit me and i get fed up always being the one to make effort to visit ppl. 

I had my scan today. I would totally recommend a private scan to everyone, my nhs scan was pants very to the point (i understand that they are busy etc but they can be so cold and official). Im sure that not all sonographers are like it i guess ppl can get a lovely sonographer ours was just stiff and official. Great news that baby is growing and looking fit and healthy which is the main thing. Picture is rubbish too and cost a fiver! They double checked for me and she said she thought it was a girl. Got another scan at 28 weeks to check growth so will try and have a peek again to triple check lol.

Rachel im exactly the same when it comes to shopping and spending money i havent got i try not to go now without dh as i spend much less x


----------



## cranberry987

My 8w scan was rubbish but the NT was done by a Dr who was rly good. Dunno if the 20w is done by a Dr or a nurse. 

Im starting to feel v bumpy - feel like Ive exploded this week. Had a day in London and feel so uncomfortable now, no more of that nonsense again I think. 

Having a bit of a crap food craving lol. Was going to be findus crispy pancakes, but had to settle on Dinosaur shaped turkey bits. Will have some veg with them to even it out!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Our NHS experience at 12 weeks was horrendous. We went private at 8 weeks and was far superior! The sonographer at the NHS was about 20 years old in a grubby off white uniform with messy hair and she said "there's babys hb, its facing downwards, that's it off you go now, all done". No photo no showing us baby properly on screen nothing. I burst into tears and complained. They sent us in with another sonographer and he was great, got a good look at baby and 4 photos and he was chatty but admitted he didn't know how to use the machine properly and was just helping out as they were busy!! I then waited 2 hours to see a Dr who saw me for 2 mins about my GTT and then another half hour to have my bloods done! NIGHTMARE


----------



## pink sparkle

omg that sounds horrendous! they havent even said i will have a gtt test? i thought i would need one, i havent got the mw for another two weeks, i cant believe they didnt even do my bood pressure and dip my urine today, must be all the cuts they are making. Theres a programme on next week about maternity care ...think its bbc 1.

Also for anyone who liked obem theres obem usa starting this week (i think) on more 4...i cant wait! x


----------



## cranberry987

They do the GTT later on for most unless they thinlk youre at risk (high bmi etc) 28w maybe.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Maternity in Crisis is on in a minute on ITV. 
OBEM starts tonight at 9 :)

They didn't do my urine or bp at the hospital but my mw did at all my checks so far. I'm having GTT because my BMI is 32 and the cut off is 30 and some of my non immediate family have diabetes so they just want to be sure. 

X


----------



## pink sparkle

Thanks for the info on tv shows! x Ive missed maternity in crisis will have to record obem as doubt hubby will let me watch! x

My bmi is about 34/35 cant remember exactly. Will just check with my mw next time is see her x


----------



## xheartsx

i'll be recording obem because i definitely won't stay awake! I'm soo tired when i get in from work. I've been going to sleep at like half 8 every night. It's ridiculous.

Blah, my OH is doing my head in tonight. He isn't even doing anything, infact he cooked me dinner, but he is just annoying me!


----------



## sunshine623

Sounds like you all have had horrible sonographers! Mine is usually really good, but at the 12 week scan I thought she'd be really nice, and she just didn't say much that time. Must have been having a bad day or something. I've decided to go ahead with the early gender scan on Saturday! :happydance: So I'll let you all know what I find out. 

I know what you all mean about not having the money to go shopping either. I usually just work 3 days a week and when I'm off I'm bored to tears. But if I go out, I just spend money that we need to be saving so I'm screwed either way I go. Luckily I have several weeks during the summer when I'm working 4 days a week (which is full time) so we'll have some extra money to save for baby and be able to use toward vacation in a few weeks.


----------



## Rees

*hugs* to everyone! Especially Han and Rachel xx

I have a grumpy OH who is addicted to games, I was sick the other day and asked him to clean the toilet (it wasn't pleasant to be sick into) as I just couldn't face it, he's only just done it while I was doing the mountain of washing up that he keeps leaving. I wouldn't mind usually, it's just the fact that his studying has finished until September and he lets Tegan play by herself while he sits there on his laptop playing stupid games! Grrrr, he needs to get a job! *rant over*

I got a tax credits rebate thingy from where they've underpaid me for the year, was rather a nice surprise! So I now have some rather comfy maternity jeans and tops, it's so nice to sit down and not have my jeans cut into me! Although still no joy with work trousers, and now I need a maternity skirt too! But that'll have to wait until Wednesday when we go up to the city for my 12 week scan and shopping, I'm hoping my friend will have her baby so I can buy some rather cute newborn bits once it's here and we all know what it is :)

Han - I hope your dad is doing better and is recovering well from the surgery. I'd love to send Luke off for the weekend and have some peace and quiet! :lol:

I've forgotten what else I read while I was eating my tea :lol: I've not been on here for a few days so had a fair bit to catch up on, either been working or feeling like crap, today has been the first day this week I've felt relatively normal, and it's been raining :( 

Hope you all have nice weekends, I only have to work 5.5 hours on Sunday and then I have a whole week off :) hoping my friend goes into labour this weekend so I can have some lovely newborn snuggles (she's due the 24th but has been having tightenings all week - I'm SO excited :) )


----------



## cranberry987

I'm having trouble with maternity skirts tbh. Not many places sell them. There's a nice White one in mothercare ATM and theyve a sale on. I'm going with dresses and asda £6 leggings mostly. Makes it easy to choose what to wear!


----------



## Rees

I have a lovely bright pink one that still fits from DD, it was so nice to break that out the other day :lol:

I need comfy clothes for work, and they need to be black or navy bottoms, I sit on my ass for 13 hours a day and constantly have to reach for bets because customers are too lazy to place them where I can reach normally! I told work a week after I found out that I was pregnant, I've chased up my risk assessment (which wasn't around 2 years ago!) and still nothing, getting really pissed off with them now, not a happy bunny, it NEEDS to be done because there are things that I'm meant to do and expected to do, but I need it written down so I can say, ha, there! Now you can go and do it for me!

*sighs* November can't come round fast enough!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls. 

Id be cross if my OH was on games all the time too Rees although my OH is addicted to facebook and he'd rather do that in a morning that help the kids get ready and make himself a cup of tea some days! Grrrr. I do all the cleaning and cooking and take care of the house so I must stop moaning as he works full time and in a challenging job too!

I went to the job centre today to sign on and when I showed the women what jobs Id applied for she just said "theyre a bit varied arent they!" which infuriated me. I told her you have to apply for what you can to get work these days. That then prompted her to give me 4 jobs totally irrelevant to me asking for experience I dont have. When I told her I was 17 weeks pregnant and no one in the right mind would take me on, it didnt go down too well!

I went to Drs this morning as I have 'down below' infection. She thinks its BV and took a swab and will ring me in a week, if its positive they will give me some anti biotics to take so Im not happy as its not nice. 

X


----------



## cranberry987

Job centres are generally rubbish tbh. I work in them a lot and theyre just total shit. I can never argue with them as I have to just interpret what they say but some staff actually break the equality act sometimes when theyre supposed to be the ones advocating for their clients - how are they going to be able to persuade ignorant employers when theyre ignorant themselves.

Maybe try going to a temp agency or something. that might get you a bit of work at least and they wouldnt be bothered about you being preggo as youd only be there a while


----------



## Rees

That sucks! So far I've never needed to use the job centre, but they already annoy me as they give my brother grief constantly! He's on a course thingy to get back into work and they rang him about an interview, knowing where he was, and left a snitty voicemail on my mum's phone and then did it again a few hours later! Grrrr, they don't seem to be very helpful do they?

I had BV a few years back when I was in college, ever since I've washed with a non-perfume/non-soap shower gel, well, until a few months ago, now I've got a nice scented one and I'm sure it's come back, it's been 7 years since I had it, so the anti-biotics worked to clear it :lol:

Maybe until you get the results back Rach just use unscented shower gel if you can? It definately stopped mine coming back, although now that I'm pregnant I think it's back due to changing shower gels - trip to boots tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks Rees. Sadly, Ive had to use job centes twice in the last year as I left my 40 hour a week mental health job to move to Leeds to be with Pete so signed on then till I found work and now Ive been sacked, off I go back again. I hate the places and the arrogant, pedantic people who work in them. 

I do love my scented shower gel but its usually a brand make and Ive never in my life had a problem/infection down there luckily. First time for everything as they say! I havent had the results back yet and strangely, today, its gone!

Just stuffed my face with chinese as we've a had houseful of kids and friends today and it was manic and my home cooked meal went out of the window. Im making up for it with fruit!

Sunday lunch out tomorrow with the in laws - yorkshire puddings, nomnomnoms


----------



## xheartsx

Hey everyone. I hope you're all ok this eve :) I just cooked spaghetti bolognase and then ate loaaaaads of sweet popcorn! Delicious! Bought loads of baby stuff today so got dead excited.

I'm so sleepy but i feel like i can't go to bed early because its saturday! I doubt there will even be anything good on the telly!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey everyone hope your all well, im having a curry...my healthy eating has gone out of the window...thats another story though! 

Hearts what did you buy? i love hearing about baby things xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh we went to a nearly new nct sale today. Got a bath seat and a feeding pillow and a nappy bin for under £10. Going to another tmw. Yey for cheap stuff


----------



## pink sparkle

Cranberry well done with the bargains hun ...i love a good bargain! x


----------



## sunshine623

Rachel, sorry about the infection! I had one a few years ago and it was horrible. I've been using unscented soap "down there" ever since, just to be on the safe side, and luckily it hasn't come back. 

Hearts and cranberry, yeah for new baby stuff! I wanted to shop for stuff today, but I don't think we're going to have time to. 

I had my doctor's appointment yesterday, and all was well with baby, but I was dehydrated. I drink a ton of water every day, so they sent me to the hospital for 2 bags of IV fluids! They said my ketones should be 5 or under and mine were 30, but the fluids should get everything back on track. ALSO, I went for my free early ultrasound today, and it looks like we're having a GIRL! They couldn't be 100% sure because baby was moving around so much, but she said she was 90% sure it's a girl. I just can't believe it because I was so sure it was a boy! But the sonographer said it was the most active baby she'd ever tried to get a gender scan on, so we'll know for sure I guess on the 7th when I have my big scan at the doctor's office. I'm so excited if she really is a girl, though!!! :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Well i posted my bargains on Facebook and feel shit now. Don't think I'll post anything more about babies as every time I do someone tells me I'm wrong or should do it a different way.


----------



## Mamof1

cranberry987 said:


> Well i posted my bargains on Facebook and feel shit now. Don't think I'll post anything more about babies as every time I do someone tells me I'm wrong or should do it a different way.

You do it your way hun, no matter what anyone else says!. Although I always listen to my Mam :haha:. If they get you down just block them :thumbup:

Got my scan date today ladies...9 days time!!!. Im terrified they won't be able to scan me because I carry most of my weight around my belly :(


----------



## cranberry987

They did my nt scan internally as my weight is on my belly too. No biggie and they got a much clearer pic than others at 12w


----------



## Mamof1

cranberry987 said:


> They did my nt scan internally as my weight is on my belly too. No biggie and they got a much clearer pic than others at 12w

Thats great, has put my mind at rest abit :thumbup:


----------



## pink sparkle

Cranberry - thats rubbish about facebook...dont listen to anyone...like said above you do it 'your way'. We all do if differently and all have our own opinions and ways of doing things but no one is right or wrong. Sometimes ppl think they are being nice offering their advice and opinion but hey if its not asked for they really shouldnt give it. Did you say your heading to another sale today? If so happy shopping and let us know what you pick up.

Congrats on pink bump! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks, yeah another sale today. I know its rly stupid being upset. Was over a nappy genie thing. Someone said they were rubbish and I was like oh I thought they were a good idea. Then someone else pipes in agreeing saying waste of money. So Im like ok well Ill try it and if I dont get on then it was new for £4 so I can sell it back for that at least (ie shut up, im trying it anyway) then MORE ppl comment 'yes theyre shit' ... was like Ive tried to say it in a subtle way, just stop criticising me. Im rly scared about being a good mum and not being able to cope - I have a history of falling to pieces, and rly dont need any criticism. 

I have a really clear mental image of me sitting at home, house a bomb site, baby crying, and me just sitting on the floor not knowing what to do and crying my eyes out. I dont have family that close. My parents are about an hour away and I know theyll come down, but I dont have any non work friends in the area. My main friends are also not baby ppl, theyre clubbers and would come over expecting a big celebration when Id just want to talk about normal human stuff rather than change nappies and I certainly wouldnt want to go to the pub. My best friend is having a baby in Oct so she wont be out and about by the time Im due, so Ill be stuck with my Mum who drives me nuts. Shes quite thoughtless and doesnt listen. She has lots of anxiety and doesnt recognise it, so when I tell her to stop worrying at me as it makes me anxious, she doesnt even realise shes doing it, so just carries on. My Dad is just like nothing there, if you want a wall painting then thats fine, but anything actually talking about real things then youd be better off talking to said wall.

And also, it was £4 ffs. Those ppl probably bought everything new and wasted hundreds. Ive got everything free/second hand so far. So whos stupid there!

Sorry, had a bit of a meltdown there obviously. Had an awful day yday, was feeling rly clingy and DH was just awful to me. Worse than normal. Called me a bitch because he missed a turning, I literally did not say anything to him about it, didnt make a face or anything. There were 10 other things the same, just worn out.

Had a dream about going into labour and the MW did something to me but wouldnt tell me what... thats my fear, that if I have to go into hospital they just waltz in and put an IV in me, or turn something up without checking with me. Thats why I want a home birth so that I can control things a bit more

OK, sounding crackers now, shutting up.

Will try and make today a bit better.


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh huni you rant away best to get it off your chest. 

In terms of you worrying that you wont cope etc...i think we all have that fear im crapping myself got a 10 year old to get to school and a toddler to look after as well as night feeds etc omg it will be sooo hard.... so your not alone in your worry there. The housework will probably have to take a backseat for a while but you will soon find your feet and get into your own routine. Just dont feel pressured to do things. They grow so fast id say enjoy them when there tiny as much as possible the housework will always be there! My hubby a bit of a cleaning freak likes to come home to a spotless house (i can appreciate that hes at work all day) but having our ds has really opened his eyes to the fact that you cant have a showhome and children (well we cant anyway cos i defo cant maintain it!).

Im so sorry that your feeling a bit alone about things, thats what you have us for..ok we may not be 'real round the corner friends' but we are all here to support eachother. I have a fantastic group of friends met via another site when i was pregnant with my ds they are wonderful and after two years of 'talking' via facebook we are planning to meet up later this year.

We sound similar in terms of easily falling to pieces....you will suprise yourself huni...we women are strong and will find strength when we least expect too xxx

Big hugs xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Thanks. I do feel better after a rant. Good to get things out. I'm sure I'll surprise myself and be totally cool about it all


----------



## Rees

Oh Cranberry *hugs*

Trust me, all this is normal, a baby is a huge change. And, to be honest, I wanted one of those nappy genie things, wasn't allowed one and our house constantly smells of shit, scented nappy bags just aren't good! So don't worry what other people say, if you don't use it, you don't use it and you can sell it on again!

My friends all used to be clubbers, the people I tend to talk most to on FB are old school friends who have bambino's, or my lovely Septembryo's who I met on here (all had baby's due September 09, love them!)

Once your bambino is here take full advantage of local mums and babies play sessions, I used to go to First Friends which was run by the local SureStart, keep meaning to go to the under 2's, but there's a girl who picks on Tegan and she wasn't walking or anything and now that she finally is I can't be arsed to go back.

Luckily my OH's assistant manager popped a congratulations card in through the door with her number in it as she was lonely after having her little girl, we used to see each other 3/4 times a week when we were both on maternity leave and she's kinda like my best friend now, however I don't see her that often as I'm working, when I'm not working I'm shattered, or her little girl is in nursery (our girlies are 11 weeks and a day apart so always have got on :) ) or her SPD is killing her as she's due in 5 days now :)

I can't wait until November gets here and I have my 3 weeks hols before maternity leave so I can spend more time with her and our kiddies can play.

Basically, what I'm saying is that things will change, you'll find some lovely mummy friends and develop a lovely support group from here.

*big hugs* everything will work out hun, and my house is nowhere near as tidy as it needs to be, I'm actually meant to be doing dishes right now so there isn't a huge pile left once my OH has done our Sunday roast :) (I know it's father's day, but tegs can spoil him once she's old enough, and he can cook better than me :lol: )

I hope you find some more lovely baby bargains today :)

Hope everyone has a good day, I'd better get my ass into the kitchen and do some dishes :lol: I did start them earlier so no longer have Tegan's dishes to do, which makes it easier!

And ooooooh, 12 week scan in 3 days! Eep! Even though I'll only be 11+5 and really 10+4, but hey, I get to see my bambino :) *dances*


----------



## sunshine623

Cranberry, I know exactly what you mean. This is our first, and I had a huge breakdown the other night thinking about how none of our friends have babies, and I'll be all alone with this one. Luckily my hubby and sister helped talk me down from it, but I'm sure I'll have more breakdowns before LO arrives! Blame it on hormones, and just try to enjoy your pregnancy. :)


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya. Had a good day after all. The mega nct sale was a bit manic. They let us in early and by 1pm opening time the place was picked empty. Was like locusts. I didn't see much to get tbh. Got a bebe pod plus for £12 which is like a bumbo with a tray but has a toy you clip in and its a bit more sturdy. Also got a baby's first year book for £1. Not sure if I'm mad keen on it but it was £1 so night use as a present :p

Thanks for the support all. Nice to hear other ppl feel the same tbh. 

Def worth going to a few sales tho. So gonna put some in the diary!


----------



## xheartsx

Hello ladies, hope you are all ok this eve :) I've cleaned, ironed and ate a massive dinner at my MIL's. 

I got a my jungle theme bath set & flannels and the moses basket from mothercare. And i got some vests, a shawl and blanket, some bibs, and lots of simple baby toiletries. I've also managed to get really good bargain on Ebay for a cosatto vermont cot & matching wardrobe for £150. RRP is £700! It's second hand but immaculate condition. We need to travel to northumberland though but it will give us a little day out!

The cot comes with a matress that was £100 but i'm not sure if i should use it if it is second hand? What do you ladies think?

xx


----------



## cranberry987

Hmm. I'd change the mattress tbh unless it's spotless. Good bargains tho!


----------



## xheartsx

Well i thought that too. I'll see what it's like but i think i will buy a new one :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Evening girls. 

Cranberry, ignore the gits, Id love a Nappy Genie and if I want one I shall blood well have one and sod what other people think. I bought those resuable nappies and everyone called them 'ebay cheapies' but I dont care because I love them and I shall have them regardless.
Ive saved a fortune buying second hand and things of my choice, mainly because of the price and I couldnt care less about other peoples views unless their my true friends or family and even then, ill still do what we thinks best. 

Ive been out ALL DAY from 9.30am. We went to Petes parents, lunch out, playground with the kids, back to his parents for tea, lots of walking (feet swollen a bit today too), cold wind and kids drove me mad. Weve only just got back, Im so tired and the kids were way past their bed time but luckily are out like lights. 

A lady actually noticed I was pregnant and not fat today and offered to move her chair to let my 'bump' through and said "dont you move hunny, I remember what that was like!" which I thought was nice. 

:) 

Now its True Blood re watch time and then bed !

X


----------



## cranberry987

I'm probably going to wait til baby is born for nappies but I'll get 2nd hand reusables off the net. You can get a trial pack of like 8 different types from our council and I rly have no idea at all so will wait for that. Rly tho whether it's £1 or £100 you gotta use whatever you feel comfortable with. Ppl are idiots. 

I'm over the nappy genie thing now. Need to learn to be more thick skinned but I didn't realise ppl would actually give me unasked for opinions on stuff. 

Saw a friend today who's 22 w and I'm loads bigger than her bump wise! Her bubs is like curled in on itself. That's the advantage of being plumpy i spose. I look a lot more Preg because now my bumps a round shape it's loads bigger than it would be if I had a flat tummy. Ha!

Sounds like a nice day altho knackering. Enjoy true blood. New series must be on soon!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Your bump is fabby! I saw it on FB :) 

TB season 4 starts 26th June in the US and I download (tut tut) so Ill be right on track then Im at Bitten2 on August 5th YAY, cant wait. 

X


----------



## cranberry987

Oh we dl everything too. Yey. Not long to wait then :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

nope. My friend and I watch a re-run and text each other all the way through. Weve just been predicting some things for season 4!


----------



## Rees

Rach - read the books! I read a thing on wikipediea the other day about true blood season 4, it looks so bloody good! Can't wait to get it either, usually we will wait until it's out on FX, but that's in January and I'll be a tad bit busy with a newborn so I'd rather watch them ASAP :)

Hearts, I'd buy a new mattress, they're not that expensive and then you know that it truly is clean. However, if it's still in it's packaging and unopened then I reckon it'll be fine, sounds like you got a complete bargain :)


I feel HUGE, I'm finding it hard to bend down already, hard to put Tegs in her cot, and just so uncomfortable, I feel like I'm 5 months pregnant, not 11 weeks, this is gonna be a LONG pregnancy. At least I've got a week off now with loads of things packed into it :) Off to wreck my mates new house tomorrow, she knows what she's letting herself in for, she's seen the destruction Tegs does to our place :lol: Wednesday is our scan, yay, so bloody excited! Saturday there's a festival thingy in town, Mazey Day - loads of parades from the schools (which I will end up crying at all their hard work) stalls where you can buy funky locally made things, music etc... I love it :) and then Sunday it's roast at mothers, and an afternoon on the promenade for more stalls, music and the fair :) I love this week down here, there's fireworks on Friday night but I dunno if I can be arsed to go to them, it's the same crap every year! Last year we didn't make it because I was working and the train ran late, the year before we managed to make it with out friends, was hoping they'd make Tegs kick the shit out of me but she wasn't interested :lol:

Hope you all have as good a week as mine's looking :) xxx


----------



## sunshine623

Rees, good luck on your scan Wednesday! How exciting! I hope your LO will give you more of a show than mine did at 12 weeks. She just laid there sleeping, and hardly moved an inch. Still adorable though! :) Can't wait for my gender scan July 7th! 

Hearts, I think I'd probably get a new mattress, too, but you just have to see what it looks like. Sounds like you got a great bargain! Woohoo!

Hi to everybody else! Work sucked today, but I think it's mostly just my hormones getting to me. I get so angry so often lately! I'm not usually like that at all, but these hormones are making me just mean sometimes! I'm still nauseous, too, but thankfully the doctor gave me a prescription for it, so we'll see how it helps in the morning. Have a great night all!


----------



## xheartsx

Hey everyone. 

Rees, your week sounds fab :) What will i be doing?! Working. Rubbish! I've actually got a wedding friday night that should be quite good. I was really struggling to find a dress to compliment my bump, but i finally managed to get one from dorothy perkins, in the sale too for £20! 

https://www.dorothyperkins.com/weba...categoryId=&pageSize=20&refinements=category~[291043|291042]^category~[291044|291043]&noOfRefinements=2

Sunshine, i know how you feel when it comes to work. As you all know i'm being made redundant at the end of July, and i'm actually looking forward to it. We'll be skint but it means i can chill out and get things ready for the little one. 

I'm still getting nausea too. Unless i eat, i feel sick. It's not nice! Still, it's NOTHING like it was from week 6 - 13. Horrendous.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Rees, my OH has all the books and has read them all but I started book one ages back and I cant get into them at all. I read the Vampire Diaries books and they werent as good either. The one thing I hated about the TB books was Sam has red hair in them !!

X


----------



## cranberry987

Having a hormonal day. Bought a sandwich for lunch after driving round for 30 mins trying to find aomewere to park. Sandwich was that crap powdery grated cheese so totally fell apart and ended up on the floor. So I had to go to my massage hungry which ruined it. Then I walked round Tesco in tears needing something to eat but not knowing what. Ended up eating a pack of beetroot

Gonna have a nap. Hope the evening will turn out better.


----------



## Tizy

Hello girlies, i've missed you!

Feel like I'm completely out of the loop, been off work since Friday, so haven't been on BnB and as you know had a crap week last week, so wasn't on much then either. I'm so sorry to put all my troubles on you all, but I did really appreciate the support. 

Great news on Dad, he's still in hospital but recovering well, he's been a little up and down with infections etc but nothing more serious than that and we're hoping he might be out by the weekend. It was nice to visit him, and I think the visits really cheered him up, just wish the hospital was a little closer, its 45 miles away!

On a happier note, I went to the festival on Saturday afternoon and managed to stay until 1.30am!!! Oh my was I shattered, but Mark really appreciated my effort and joining in. There were lots of drunk and smiley faces, I managed on one baileys coffee and some hot chocolate, which I am very proud of. It was strange for my mates too as i am usually fairly wild and the last to bed - oh how pregnancy changes your social life. But I'm pleased that we don't have any more events like that planned, and we can now enjoy relaxing and nesting at home together cos I hate to miss out!

I've read through all the posts, so feel fairly up to date with everyone, not gonna comment on everything I've missed, but be joining you all again now. 

Oh Sunshine congrats on ya (probably) pink bump!!! You are the first of all us ladies to find out I think....only 19 days left until Cherry and I get our news!

Hope everyone is doing great, on the curvy ladies topic, I went on the scales again on Monday and my god, I'm still gaining weight like no-ones businessness, so I've decided to stop weighing myself for a bit.

Take care and speak soon. 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

haha, yep, scales are just evil. if they dont tell you want you want then just dont ask :)

glad your dad is better and the festival was good, things are always easier than we imagine


----------



## Tizy

You are so right hun, things are always easier than we imagine, Its that evil pregnancy dread and paranoia that is often not our friend!!!

Hope you feel better soon too, hormones are tricky to deal with, chin up. Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Hi Han, glad your dad is doing good :D He'll be back to his normal self in no time. Thats good you managed to get to the festival too. And like you said, now you can just totally chill out and get ready for bubba :) 

I don't have my gender scan until 21st July and it's going so slow!

Also weight, i've put on now about 9 1/2 - 10 lbs, but you know what, i just don't think i'm gunna bother caring anymore. I'll get it off when baby is here. 

Hope everyone is ok this eve. 

Jade Xx


----------



## xheartsx

P.s, can't stop eating tonight! Had my dinner, icecream and now want crisps!


----------



## Tizy

Hi Jade, 

Thanks for your kind words. Just heard more positive news from mum too.

Thats not bad weight gain, you've made me hungry tonight, so wish I had some Ben & Jerry's in!!! tehehe :rofl:

I know how you feel about the scan dates, it goes so slow, but your only a few days behind us -13 to be precise. Are you def finding out the sex? 

Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Han so glad your dads doing well, fingers crossed hell be out at the weekend x

Glad to hear you had a good time at the festival too x

Hello to everyone else hope your all well.

Ive had a tough couple of days lots of pain and uti symptoms then spotting today...been to assessment unit at hospital today and all is well so very pleased and got to hear heartbeat. On a more negative note my community mw is complete and utter crap but cba to get into it and bore you all! 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Rees

Oooooh, Hearts, that's a LOVELY dress :) Enjoy the wedding :)

Rach - I've just read the latest TB book and oh, my, god. It's good, can't wait for the next one :) So many good things are going on in it (and bad things). There's one thing I don't like about the book to tv series, they've left out Bubba, aka Elvis! They need to somehow write him into the series :) But I do like the adding of Jessica :)

Han - it's good that your dad already seems to be doing so well, it's a really good sign :)

I've just been trying to catch up on here and watch Baby Hospital at the same time, but it wasn't working, so I'll have to watch it once it's recorded and I can speed through the ads and actually pay attention to the programme :) Looks like a sad one again though :(

Bugger, I've just realised I'm gonna get weighed tomorrow and I'm munching a big bar of choc :blush: Oh well, it's yummy... :)

Will try and post up my scan piccy's tomorrow :) Can't wait to see the baby! When we saw Tegs at this point she wouldn't move until she was prodded then she was turning somersaults and crossed her ankles :lol: which remained crossed at the 20 week scan, so I'd like this one not to be like it's big sister :)

Hope you all have a nice evening and a good day tomorrow xx


----------



## sunshine623

Hi ladies! Han, so glad to hear your dad is doing well! When do you and Rachel have your scans? My "official" scan at my doctor's office is on the 7th, and it sounds like you all are right around then, too! How funny! 

Hearts, I'm sure you'll enjoy being off work even if money is tight. Wish I could do that! But I guess we'd starve before baby even arrived! lol 

Rees, can't wait to see your ultrasound pics! :)

As for me and the weight gain so far, I've amazingly been doing really well. I don't always eat the best, but I've really tried to put more fruit in my diet, so I think that's helping. A lot of times I snack on fruit now instead of trash. I've gained about 6 lbs by my scale, but only 1 lb since my first doctor's appt at 6 weeks! I almost fell out of my chair when the doctor congratulated me on finally having gained a pound last Friday! lol Better enjoy it now, because I'm sure I won't get that comment very often from a doctor! lol


----------



## xheartsx

Rees, good luck with your scan! Let us know how it goes. Sunshine, congrats on your weight gain, or lack of! That's really good! I'm also trying to eat more fruit, but sometimes its tougher than what it sounds! 

Han, i'm defo finding out the sex! I want to know sooo badly!!

Hope everyone is ok today. x


----------



## xheartsx

And pink, sorry you've had a rough couple of days! Get some rest, put your feet up!


----------



## cranberry987

I try and get my dh to eat more fruit and he's managed to eat two apples a day sigh. He eats two bowls of museli, pasta/pizza/chilli in the evenings -he's so fussy and we have to cook two meals as I refuse to eat that crap every night, and now two apples. He does cycle 22 miles a day but seriously, how can a grown man still be so fussy!! Drives me mad

Maybe try smoothies/juice if you want the vitamins in. They're a bit sugary sometimes but a quick way to get loads of fruit in you :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

OOOOH Exciting day as theres a curvy lady sex scan result coming ;) LOL

Han, Im so pleased youre feeling a little better and Dad is doing well. xX


I hope everyone else is well. 

Ive been at college for the third day and was loving the Excel and did my exam today but now Im on word and its sooo easy and boring as its all things Ive done before. Im hoping once Ive done it, I can go onto level 2 to challenge my brain a bit. 

I was actually 'embarrassed' of my non bump today as I have filled out a bit low down but the upper part is just normal tummy fat and looks stupid. I put my 'Mother Ship' top on and then zipped my coat up as 2 pregnant ladies got on the bus and put me to total shame with their perfect bumps and figures :( 

Ive been eating so much fruit and veg Ill pop but Ive also had naughty things like take out and fish and chips this week and were out tonight too at the cinema and another take out afterwards :s Ahhhggg. Thankfully, Im still at 10lb gain so thats not too bad I guess.


----------



## Tizy

Afternoon everyone.

Pink sparkle, sorry to hear you've been having some problems, so glad to hear everything is ok tho. Shame about your midwife too, i've only seen mine once but they are meant to be at the end of the phone if you need them!!

Rees, how did you get on with the weigh in and your scan? All good I hope, looking forward to seeing the pics. 

Sunshine, Mine and Rachels scans are on the 11th, so only a few days after yours. Its so exciting to think we will (hopefully) know what babies we're having in less than 3 weeks! Well done on your weight gain too. Everyone here seems to be doing really well on theres, mines just still creeping up! Well over 1 stone gain from my 8 week booking in appointment!

Cranberry, my OH has just had his birthday and my sisters didn't know what to get him, and Mark wasn't any help either, so i suggested a smoothie maker (which my sis has cleverly dressed up as a cocktail maker!! with the addition of a cocktail book) I've been wanting one for a while and I'm sure Mark will like it too, so we'll get on the fruit smoothies soon too. 

Rachel, hello dear, you ok? Thanks for message about Dad. Good idea to get on and do some courses, keeps you busy and feeling productive! Well done on your weight gain too, doing well now considering how far along we're getting - I'm not! Think I'm just prone to weight gain during pregnancy, as i know I'm not over eating massively and I'm being fairly active at the moment too. 

Catch you all soon.

Han Xxx

P.S. forgot to ask, I thought I'd started to feel baby flutters a few weeks ago (early I know but cos i knew how to recognise them, I was sure it was) but I haven't really felt anything proper for a couple of weeks, any one else feel anything yet and if so how much and when?


----------



## cranberry987

I've not felt anything yet but I'm sure its too early and I have no idea what I'm looking for. Will keep some awareness down there tho just in case. Dh was a total wanker this morning so he's getting me a 4d scan :p will wait til 16w or so I think. Maybe 17. Have my anomaly at 18+6 so before then I think. Can't decide tho


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ive been feeling for weeks now. Its a wiggle feeling really low down and over the last 2 weeks its moved up a bit lol. I get it more at night and when I listen with the doppler I can hear baby moving around, sloshing and a bang with an arm or leg. OH was most impressed with the doppler as its nice being able to hear it for him.

Im utterly fed up Han, I wish my bump would sprout but Im in limbo and have a high up roll of horrid fat and a very very low down little bump but its not noticeable as pg yet as Im upset as I just feel shapelss and gross. 
X


----------



## Tizy

Cranberry, if your having your anomally scan that early I would wait for that rather than spend the money, then you could always have a 3D scan later at 30 weeks, to break up the last few months. Just a thought!

Oh Rachel, don't be fed up, it will happen soon enough, this week the baby grows from 13 cm to 22cm!!! So you're sure to pop soon, last time you posted you def had a bumpy. I'm looking very pregnant but also chubby and don't have the nice figure you were talking about the other mums-to-be having earlier! Maybe my bumps partly to do with my weight gain, or maybe its water I'm just not sure! But on a positive you're feeling baby!! isn't it funny how we all do different things at differnt rates! 

Will be posting my updated bump shots soon and you will see how massive I am!!! 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Well I'm having scans at 18w 28 32 and 36. I'm sure they're doing the anomaly early so they can repeat it if they can't get all the measurements. They won't send me away without any at all of the results. I dunno tho. Would be nice to find out the sex ASAP. Doesn't seem much point having a 4d once we know the sex from the anomaly can. I dunno tho. Can't decide. 

My bump still looks like my top tummy is just pushed up/out rly but if I dress right it looks plain ol bump. If I wear something tight it just looks like fat tbh. Maybe put some nice smock on and stick your tummy out and rub your back going ooh my ankles :)

I was in the dentists and two women talking about epidurals etc. Im sure they didn't think I'm preg or they would have asked me about it and I'm quite glad they didn't tbh as they were talking out of their arses lol.


----------



## Tizy

cranberry987 said:


> My bump still looks like my top tummy is just pushed up/out rly but if I dress right it looks plain ol bump. If I wear something tight it just looks like fat tbh. Maybe put some nice smock on and stick your tummy out and rub your back going ooh my ankles :)

:rofl: :rofl: funny Cranberry - great suggestion!

How come your having so many scans? Thats great!! You've probably said, sorry, i've got a really bad memory. Well if you do get an early one you'll probs find out about same time as us!! that would be exciting....

Funnily enough, think i might of just felt baby, but maybe it was just my imagination cos we've been talking about it!

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Theyre growth scans for this humongous baby they predict im having based on no evidence at all. I reckon if everythings fine at the 28w tho I wont bother with the rest. Once I feel kicks etc Im not sure Ill need the reassurance of the scan.

Its about the right time for you to feel a kick, maybe youre just focusing on the area more because we're talking about it.


----------



## Rees

Hi girlies!

My scan went well :) weren't in there for long, 5 mins max, baby measuring 10+4, which is spot on for my dates, but not theres! And as baby is still so small they couldn't do the NT scan, so I get to go back in 10 days for that :D

Surprisingly they didn't weigh me! They seem to have changed everything since I was there last and that was only 2 years ago!

I got two scan pics, of the same pic! But I can't seem to get a good pic that I've got on my phone from my phone to my laptop! Emailing it doesn't seem to work :( Gotta find my lead later or my SD adapter card, but I shall put a pic up soon :) Really small and dinky looking, but it already looks like a baby :)


----------



## cranberry987

aw excellent :) Youll see so much more on the one in 10 days I bet, lovely to be able to compare them

Getting photos from my phone to internet, you can email them to a flickr account and then post the link from that,is easier sometimes. Youd have to google how to do it, but its not hard. You get a specific email address to send em to so they link to your account, mines something like [email protected] so theyre all random things.

I think Ive decided when to have my 4d. Will go after the anomaly scan. Wouldnt want them to see some problem in some crappy private clinic and have to worry until my hospital appt, so between 20 and 28w probably.Hubby says theres no point as they all look the same, so he can watch one on youtube and Ill go to the scan, see who enjoys it more... grr...


----------



## Tizy

Rees, that great news, so happy for you and great that you get another scan in 10 days! woo-hooo!

Cranberry, I have Instagram on my phone, they give a url for pictures so that you can use it in posts but it doesn't seem to work on here, I'm not sure why! any ideas?

BnB are meant to be getting an app soon, can't wait, but it seems to be taking forever and no doubt we will have all had our babies by the time they do! 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Oh i dunno about instagram sorry. I just started using it myself. Like how it makes things look rly arty :)


----------



## sunshine623

Congrats Rees! And baby will change so much in that time, so it'll be an awesome scan! 

Rachel, don't feel bad. I still mostly just look fat, too. I get to where I hate the skinny b*tches that show a perfect bump so early! Guess I'm just jealous. :( 

Cranberry, that's hilarious! I find myself holding my "bump" sometimes without realizing it, but I'm sure I probably do it more to show it off! lol No one would dare say anything to me about pregnancy yet because I really do just look fatter. 

Han, I'm the same way about feeling the movements. A few weeks ago I was positive I felt baby fluttering away several times, and lately I can't feel anything. I think yesterday and today I've been feeling little things, but it could totally be my imagination. And my baby was moving like crazy on the ultrasound a week ago, but still nothing! lol


----------



## cranberry987

We were using the doppler last night so I was in kinda an awkward position lying over a pillow, when I strained stomach muscles to get up my belly button went freakish! Ive got a scar there from an op, and a small hernia from the same op I think, but this was worse! It kinda bulged out and nearly went into an outy! Im sure Ill have an outy v v soon lol


----------



## xheartsx

Hello ladies. How are you all doing? I'm trying to catch up on what i've missed out on.

Rachel, i'm the same too! My belly to me looks so much bigger, so i just feel really fat because i've not got that lovely round bump yet! My OH said i don't look as big as what i think i do, but it does make you feel pretty rubbish. The baby goes through some serious growing now, so we'll get our bumps before we know it!

I had my first really strong flutters a few days ago! Lasted for about 5 minutes, but not really had them since. 

I'm getting there with my shopping. Got my cot/matress lastnight (ended up getting new ones) and going to ikea on saturday to get the matching wardrobe etc :) Good old ikea when i'm on a budget! xx


----------



## cranberry987

ooh, if youre getting a wardrobe check out the bargain corner. we bought new pax wardrobes then found 4 in the bargain corner later for like 75% off, was bloody annoying. theyre often a bit hidden as theyre all wrapped up etc but def worth having a look


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Oh Sunshine I'm glad I'm not the only one who stopped feeling things, i think maybe baby has moved or maybe cos I've got so much bigger, I can't feel it through my belly!

Cranberry my belly button is so deep (funny!) it swallows half my finger - I could never have an outy...haha!

Hi xheartsx, you sound super organised, I'm not at all really but we've run out of money at the mo! I'm trying to convince my OH to stick a few bits on the credit card cos I'm so desparate to buy stuff (esp, as alot of it is in the sale). Still need cot matress/bedding, nursery furniture, carpet, paint, moses basket, moses basket/pram bedding, car seat base unit, stand for carrycot and loads of other stuff! On reflection I probs should of just told you what I do have!

I'm really sneezy again today - a-choooo!! Starting to really think about the scan and hoping everything is gonna be ok with bubs, still ages to go so I need to stop thinking about it. Really hope baby behaves and shows us its bits too otherwise I will be very disappointed! Does anyone know whether you still have to drink lots of water before 20 week scan? 

Babies babies on my mind, sorry work but your just not interesting enough!

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Yep, you need a full bladder still. Hopefully they can get lots of different angles with the bubs being bigger, then if leggies are crossed maybe they can look from the side or something :)


----------



## xheartsx

Oh Han there's still so much i need to get! I'm not as organised as lots of women on here! I still have a while though :) as do you! I've been sneezing lots too! 

Well, i don't know if my hospital needs you to have a full bladder actually. I'll need to check with them! Don't start worrying about your little baby, everything will be perfect!


----------



## Rees

I managed to download all my piccy's from facebook! Need to look into flickr (ta cranberry!)

I bet if BnB get an app it'll be for iPhone and not BlackBerry, grrr! If only I was American I'd get all the apps I want, it seems like the app market for BB isn't as big as iPhone here :( 

Anyhoo, I spose I'll put up my scan pics :) 

This is this baby yesterday at 10+4...


And for comparison this is what Tegan looked like at 11+5


I think they've upgraded their scanners in 2 years :)

I'm still on :cloud9: after seeing baby, a week tomorrow and I get to see it again, yay! :happydance:


----------



## Tizy

Awww Rees thats lovely.....I know you can't see much but I might guess girl from the scan piccy. Have another look next week when you get ya next one. Cute! X


----------



## Rees

I keep thinking boy, then girl, then boy, then back again to girl :lol: I so hope I can see a little nub next week to have a proper look and a guess :) I guessed girl with Tegan, so who knows! Hopefully this one will let us find out at 20 weeks, unlike it's big sister who stubbornly had her ankles crossed so we couldn't see anything! No old wives tales would work either, they kept being inconclusive! 

Guess I'll find out for sure in 30 weeks :lol: A girl I know got told she was having a girl at her 20 week scan and gave birth to a boy :lol:

We've discussed having a private 4d scan but my mum reckons we shouldn't waste our money :(

I'm so glad that I've kept nearly everything of Tegan's, all we need is a moses basket, but two of my cousin's have recently had a boy and a girl, so I'm having one of their baskets :) I have a load of neutral baby clothes for the first month as we didn't know what Tegs was, all we really need to get are new bottles, going for a different brand as Tegs still have her breakfast milk and bedtime milk in her bottles so I don't want her getting jealous and thinking the baby is having her stuff :lol: and we need to decide on what pram, if it's gonna be a double, or have a buggy board!

I think we're more prepared for what a baby entails after having monkey no. 1 :) Although she was good last night and slept for 13 hours :) so that was nice! But she woke up at 9:30, so no nap for her today! She's currently bouncing all over the sofa and making animal noises at the disney junior channel, she loves mickey mouse clubhouse!


----------



## cranberry987

My DH said that theres no point having a 4d as they all look the same. yeah right, watch youtube and see how emotional you get... stupid men


----------



## Tizy

Cranberry - yes STU-PID Men!! :rofl:

Erm, does anyone know where to buy good quality maternity tights? I like the black 40-60 denier ones. i bought some from Tightsplease not long ago, but they nearly don't fir me now and they are really crap on the lycra %, need some good/big stretchy ones!!

Thanks Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Im off tights. Im using either hold ups or maternity leggings. M&S for hold ups - all other ones are crap and roll down, or Asda for leggings £6 or something and theyre great :)


----------



## xheartsx

I love my leggings too and get them from asda. I'm gunna stock up on these and lots of long vest tops to get me through the summer:thumbup:

mmmmm malteasers nom nom nom


----------



## cranberry987

have you tried the white maltesars? I think theyre new because Ive only seen them this week. LUSH!


----------



## Tizy

Hmmmm my problem is that I need to look fairly smart at work, I'm and estate and letting agent. I'm currently living in my black stretch below the knee tube skirt from topshop maternity (its so comfy) and then long vest tops and a cardigan, I suspect this is what I'll be wearing for the next few months as well, so really I need tights under it. 

I'm wearing some Emma Jane Natural Gloss tights at the mo and they are fairly comfy but the Emma Jane black opaques are horrible, I'm not sure if its because I've put them in the tumble dryer, but they've gone all tight and inflexible, the front panel pulls up but now they're not covering my bum at the back properly, I'm sure my bums not grown that much!

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

hold ups then i reckon. Or leggins can look smart if you dress them right. I wouldnt wear them by themselves, under a dress etc they look nice tho.


----------



## xheartsx

Leggings look just like tights if you wear them with some knee high boots. Thats what i am wearing as i type! Or i could just look a total mess but everyone is too polite to tell me :haha:

Oh and white malteasers are fab!!


----------



## Tizy

Hey, bump pics two weeks on, think i'm actually a bit less bloated than at 15 weeks!

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5233/5862955589_77946eaccb_m.jpg
photo.JPG by tizyh, on Flickr

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3217/5863495927_929d54780b_m.jpg
photo.JPG by tizyh, on Flickr

and a front bumpy piccy:

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3286/5864048950_510b67d1ba_m.jpg
photo.JPG by tizyh, on Flickr

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Lovely bump pics :)


----------



## pink sparkle

Han i dont think you need a full bladder, i had my 20 week scan last week and i was emptying my bladder as they called my name, they had to wait for me lol! Scan pics were fine and clear and they got all the measurements they needed pretty easy other than lo not laying in the best position. Got no clue about tights x


----------



## Rees

Han, do you have to wear tights, or do you just prefer them?

Leggings and a nice dress look smart I think!

Hearts - this winter I was comfy in my pencil skirt, tights and knee high flat boots, unfortunately I wore my boots so much I've wrecked them! :( Gonna have to get a new pair in the autumn!

Han - LOVELY bump pic :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls. I'm just sending a quickie from my Blackberry. I rarely get ill but I woke up in the night feeling awful and have now got a bad head cold and feel shit! We went to see X Men 1st Class last night and it was excellent and Pete said I definitely have bump and not fat (he's a Dad already so knows a bump when he sees one) he put his hand on it and said bloody hell that's hard so is def a bump lol. 
I'm not gong to college tomorrow as I feel so ill so will maybe get online and post a new bump pic xx


----------



## Rees

Hope you feel better soon Rach :hugs: and yay for a bump :D


----------



## pink sparkle

Get well soon rachel! 

Han great bump pics...im not brave enough to post any too fat! x


----------



## xheartsx

They are good pics! Pink i'm the same, i'm too scared to post them up as well! I will defo just still look fat! 

Hope you all have a good day today. I just turned down a roll from the van and had toast and smoothie instead! Now i regret it! x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls. Thanks Hearts :D I feel worse today but the headache has gone at least. I slept really badly but thought Id motivate myself so up, maxi dress on, washing in the machine and managed some breakfast and now Im watching CBeebies with Isobel !

Cranberry, I hate white chocolate but I bet my OH will love those new maltesers as hes a chocoholic!

Han, Im in limbo with jeans and am seriously considering leggins or thick tights under my knee length dresses but Ive never worn leggins in my whole entire life and have non clue where to start! Im also thinking I now need some maternity knickers because, as unsightly as they are, my boy shorts are now cutting me in two and making me look silly!

Here are my latest pics, as you can see I can still breathe in quite a lot (not that I should be doing that, but I wanted to prove Im just fat lol) When I sit or lay down theres really not much bump at all, just wobbly belly lol

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_176.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_176breathingin.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_18weeks.jpg


----------



## Tizy

Morning girlies, 

Thanks for your lovely comments - I feel quite large now, but I was surprised when I saw this weeks picture that I'm actually smaller than I was two weeks ago! 

Girlies, pink sparkle and xheartsx please don't be afraid to post pics, everyone is doing really well and you should be allowed to celebrate ya bumpys, as big or small as they are! I'm sure they're all lovely. 

Rachel, sorry you're feeling rotton, Its awful being ill, poor you, get well soon. I'm sure Petes right and you are getting a bump. Mines gone from being quite hard low down to being firmer at belly button height, plus i've had a few twinges of RLP these last couple of weeks so I'm sure the babys are on their way up! 

I thought that maybe, just maybe I felt a kick last night! Its wierd becuase with my daughter I remember the flutters very well and I feel I've skipped through that stage becuase it wasn't a flutter last night but more of a kick. I'm thinking that perhaps I might have an anterior placenta or something?? I know its still early, so who knows. Plus i was much slimmer with my daughter and once I got to the later stages could easily see her kicking from the outside. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Han Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Yeyhhh Rach!!!

Theres defo a bumpy going on there! It looks especially good in the maxi dress! I think cos I wear tight top in my piccy you can see it more but I'd say we look about the same!

Yipeeeeeee & only 17 days left till we find out what we're having!

Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Rach your bump is really good too! I think i will leave it one more week until i'm at 18 weeks and post a pic! I'll just be brave and do it. 

Sometimes when you're feeling poorly its better to get up and about :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks Girls. I was quite surprised when I took that maxi dress pic this morning! I tried to breathe in but its not working as well now LOL. Trouble is, depending on what I wear, I can just look either odd shaped or actually pregnant. The maxi dress is good as it does let it all out whereas my maternity jeans are to big and dont do me justice plus my pants arent helping LOL

I feel a little better. Coffee, biscuits and rest. 

I forgot to mention Han, I got weighed yesterday and Ive shot up from 10lb gain to 14lb gain so a whole stone on now AHHHHHHHHH.

Hearts, post your pic hun, dont be shy, we need to stick together with the bump thing ;) 

X


----------



## Tizy

Hey, 

Rachel - my maternity jeans do fall down quite a bit, they're ones from Debenhams. But my topshop (size 16) black maternity jeans, fit me now but are getting quite tight!! They'll be good for after the birth tho, I prefer them to normal jeans, they're really soft skinny fit with a lovely waitband! 

As far as leggings go, just black leggings are good cos they look ok under most things, I just buy cheapos from Primark. My mum did buy me a nice pair of leggings from Debenhams last week, they're black, large waistbank, by Julian Macdonald (or someone) but they have military style buttons at the botton of each leg, they're lovely but cost £25, which is nice for a pressie but I' wouldn't have spent that on them. 

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...07010420560_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Leggings

xheartsx defo post a piccy, we're all the same stage and very supportive here. Pink sparkle you can show us what we've got coming! 

Hugs to all Xxx

p.s. Apparently we will put on 1-2lbs each week from now, cos baby is groeing so much! Don't worry i'm 16lbs up now! :) :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Mine are Dorothy Perkins size 18 because Mum got them for me and was thinking about growing into them rather than getting me a size that I actually AM and adjusting the waist band. They have about 7 adjustable button holes and theyre on the last one and still dont fit. I have to keep pulling them up. Theyre SOOOOO comfy though and have lovely bootcut bottoms so are still fashionable. I thought about Ebay and getting the same jeans but a size 16 so they fit properly.

I just found 5 pairs of maternity knickers on Very.com for £8 and theyre over bump ones so not very sexy but look so comfy and will stop my own pants cutting my bump in half lol. 

Might have to invest in some leggins as a lot of my maternity tops are so long they will be ok over leggins and wont make my legs look even more wobbly !

Hope you all have a good day :) 

X


----------



## Rees

Awwww, Rach that's a lovely bump :)

My bump pic makes me look mahoosive at 10 weeks :) I spose that's a bonus of being a big girl and having a 21 month old :lol:

I will find my SD card adapter at some point today, have a feeling it's in the toy basket :lol: then I'll upload the pic I took after my lovely breakfast in BHS after my scan :)

One of my mummy friends posted a link on Facebook, it was an article about a woman who got made redundant days after she told her boss she was pregnant. She's won her employment tribunal too! https://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/jun/23/pregnant-wait-till-boss-hears think this might interest a few of you!

I'm now sat here reading my rights as a pregnant employee, I told my area manager 6 weeks ago that I was pregnant. Chased up my risk assessment, which came in after I went off on maternity leave with Tegan, at the beginning of June, area supervisor was in the area last week doing interviews in a shop not too far away, yet I've still not seen anyone and I'm beginning to get a bit annoyed! I was told by the area admin that when someone was next down they'd do one, although at first she thought that one had been done for me last time I was pregnant! (That wouldn't count now if it was done back then as it's been 2 years!)

I must calm down now! Lol, my work get up my nose when they do things like this!

Anyhoo, it's a dry day so far, meant to rain, so I expect it'll bucket it down when we leave the house :lol:

Have good days ladies! xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks Rees, I didnt think it was really a baby bump until Pete expertly told me it SO was. lol. 

Ive got that link on my Facebook too about the lady who won a tribunal. I tried for unfair dismissal with my bosses but as they sacked us as a whole team and non of us had been there more than 12 months, we didnt have a leg to stand on, even when youre pregnant, the 12 month rule doesnt count but I still couldnt get them on it Grrr. 

Cant wait to see your pic 
X


----------



## Tizy

Hi Rees, funny that, I've just posted in the second tri forums about that lady! You should read some of the comments at the bottom of the article, it just proves that with some peoples attitudes we are still living in the dark ages!!!

Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Ok tomorrow i will post my 17 week bump. I weighed myself this morning and have gone from about 10 to 11 1/2 but i'm not caring now. Over it!

I honestly cannot wait to find out what i am having. I'm getting really impatient now. 

Oh Rach, i would live in leggings if i could. I'm so glad they came into fashion to wear under dresses etc, because now i can wear nice things on top, and still cover up my tree trunk legs!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies Rachel lovely bump too!

Han i will get round to posting will have to get hubby to take some pics! 

Im really struggling to get maternity jeans to fit nicely. Tried on some in Dorothy Perkins the size 18 are loose on the waist but tad too tight in the leg and the same in New Look. Tried Peacocks too and they are the same. Strange thing is my normal size 18 jeans from next still fit me!!!! bloody annoying! We are heading to a next that stocks maternity clothing tomorrow to try and get some. I love leggings but ive got awful fat chunky legs (even big calves/calfs) (omg cannot spell!). So i never have the guts to wear them although when im really huge towards the end i may thing feck it and wear some. 

Im going to a wedding next weekend and had planned what i was wearing, tried on the outfit last night and omg the maxi dress is too small around the BUST!!! Ive never had particularly big boobs but if i wore the dress they would literally be falling out! Back to the drawing board now! GRrrr hate having to rush around at the last minute trying to find something to wear x


----------



## cranberry987

morning

Ive started to put on weight this week, havent rly done anything too differently but theres stuff I could cut out so might stick to fruit rather than chocolate - is not a food group baby needs even tho I tell myself it does :)

Asda maternity leggings are good, you can order online and get em delivered to store for free as they rarely have the right size in.

Watching glasto commentary - soooo glad we're not there, its peeing down!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls. 

Cranberry, Ive put 4lb in a week and I KNOW its all down to crisps and choc. I eat fruit every single day and fresh veg too and often a salad or something healthy but the other things creep in and I cant help myself :( 

Girls, dont judge me but today Im having 'one of those days'. Im sick of hearing about babies, its constantly on my mind, will I cope, have I bought enough things, is there a heartbeat, how fat have I got, how will it feel, etc etc etc. Its like 24/7 baby and Im fed up with it in a weird way. Obviously we tried for a baby because we wanted one and baby will be amazing and loved etc when its born but I hate being pregnant at the moment and everything that comes with it. I know its selfish but I cant help it. :(

I saw my legs in the mirror this morning and realised how fat theyve got and how gross I look. A maternity top I bought came in the post and although its beautiful, its floaty and un flattering and certainly not funky or alternative which Im used to. I dont feel like me anymore. My hairs off, my make wont go right (when I do put some on) and I feel like a total hermit. Ive sobbed on and off all morning inbetween cleaning up and folding laundry. 

Then, a letter came from my bank about my loan asking for my monthly income and expenditure now Ive lost my job and I lost the plot. Ive never in my life been so bored and felt so isolated, a waste of time and off balance. I hope to gods its just pure hormones. :( 

I hope youre all ok and enjoy your weekend. 
XX


----------



## cranberry987

I'm sure we wouldn't judge you for that! I've been super hormonal this week so its probably a bit of that with you. 

I know it's money and baby talk so you might not feel like it but how about joining the nct so you can go to the mums n bumps sessions? Might help you be a bit less isolated. Or ask your mw about other groups you could go to there might be free ones somewhere

I've been going to pregnancy yoga which is rly nice and good to meet other preggos in the area, your local council might do some classes and if you're out of work they might give you a free pass - they do here at least

Rant away tho. No need to apologise!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks Helen :) 

I dont think being online is helping but Im so bored its either telly or internet. Ive done the house from top to bottom now all the washing is done and its lunchtime but Im not even hungry (except for a crisp sandwich lol)

Whats NCT ?
X


----------



## Mamof1

Hi ladies,Im still stressing that they won't be able to see my baby on Monday at my scan because of my fat :(.

Heres my 10+3 bump (extra fat):(

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/SHEARER10/630fcb70.jpg

The top Im wearing was a mothercare bargain reduced from £18 to £8...it says waiting for a star :D, and Im having to wear a bump band as my bloody jeans wont do up now :(


----------



## cranberry987

Nct is national childbirth trust. They do amazing nearly new sales. You'd love em. Have a google. Definitely worth joining as then you get in before non members. If you're there late it's like a swarm of locusts have been and there's justa few baby carriers and socks left hehe

They also do coffee morning etc and ante natal classes are supposed to be rly good. Think its £35 to join. The sales are usually Sunday's and in my area at least there's none over the summer hols so maybe have a look now in case you miss the last one or something. They're back in September tho.


----------



## Cherrybinky

I just joined the Leeds website for a start and posted for a net Mum meet up :D

Mamof1 thats a lovely bump you have there for 10 weeks :) Im sure you will see your baby no problem, I had an 8 week private scan and Im a size 16 with lots of wobbly tummy fat and I saw my bean no problem what so ever, just be sure to drink plenty of water to keep your bladder of of the way :) 
X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Well, we were supposed to be going to a surprise party for a friend tonight but I opted out ages back and now I feel bad for OH going on his own so Im plucking up the courage to actually go. I hate not being able to drink alcohol and throw shapes on the dancefloor and I feel so gross in whatever I wear but here goes.....off to do the make up !


----------



## xheartsx

You'll have a great time! I felt like that yesterday, i had to make myself go to a wedding i just didn't want to go to, but we ended up having a great time! I was home by 11, coz i was knackered, but it was fine :)

How's everyone tonight? I went and got the nursery furniture today from ikea, and a few more bits and bobs. I'm getting quite organised now!!

Oh, and here it is. My bump at 17+1. Excuse the jammies, but it's half 7, so defo jammies time haha xxx
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cranberry987

Urgh! Husband is being a real baby. I've got a sort back and not comfy in our sofa so watching tv in bed and hes complaining about him not being comfy. So selfish. 

I've got him sitting in my nursing chair now and he's complaining that he feels like he's looking up. Well yes! He wanted the tv almost in the ceiling, that's gonna bloody happen

Grr!

Anyone wanna swap?


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hello,

Just wondering if anyone has managed to fins beans HB on an angelsounds doppler? How far alog where you? I am 20 - 22 and 9 weeks and yet to find it! Any tips for finding it soon? Thanks x


----------



## cranberry987

I couldn't find anything apart from my guts at 11w on an angelsounds. Bought a hi bebe and got it easily. You can't angle the angelsounds so it's a bit useless in early pregnancy.


----------



## Rees

Rach, I'd say from the way you've been feeling you're having a girl! :hugs: I hate that stage of pregnancy!


Mamof1 - they'll be able to see your baby :) I had my scan at 10+4 on Wednesday and the baby was there and so clear :)

Hearts - super cute bump :)

I never got round to finding my SD card adapter :doh: MUST find it today at some point.

Had a crap day yesterday and didn't feel like eating much, felt sick and sleepy all day long, it might have something to do with the huge arguement we got into on Friday night (OH slept on the sofa, told him to pack his bags, struggled like hell to get my engagement ring off my finger and had slung it out into the hallway - it now sits in Tegan's room, it's not going back on my finger for a while yet, doubt it'll fit back on coz I'm so warm at the moment my fingers have swollen again :lol: )

I love my hormones......

Hope you all have a good day, we've got roast at my mum's a grand prix to watch and then more stalls on the prom for Quay Day :) xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning Ladies :) 

Hearts, thats a lovely bump, its like mine :D 

Cranberry you have a nursing chair, you lucky sod lol. 

WelshMum, Ive had my AngelSounds doppler since I was 12 weeks and its been a godsend. Found my own femoral heartbeat first time around but after that, every time Ive used it Ive found babys. Very fast and like galloping horses, it started very very low in my pubic area but now its right near my belly button although its an active bubba! I can actually hear it moving with the doppler now too! Its amazing!

Rees, I want a boy so thats disappointed me a little LOL. Seriously, Im happy as long as baby is healthy but poor Xander has 3 sisters and 8 women in his life so Pete and I would love a little boy :D Sorry you had a crap day yesterday, sounds like me :( 

I went out last night as you all know. I did my full on usual 50s make up and rockabilly hair and I wore a fabulous maternity top and black snake print trousers and actually felt great! I had 2 non alcoholic lagers and a glass of red wine and then when we left Pete went and got me Dixie chicken, omg it was lush at mid night lol. 

Its waaaay too hot outside for me today so Im sat here chilling and OH is in garden burning in the sun!

Have a great day girlies, HUGS
XX


----------



## Tizy

Hi everyone, 

My weekend has been lovely so far, yesterday me and OH had a nice lie in and excuse tmi but also had a little roll around (if ya know what I mean). We haven't been doing it as much as usual (about once a week-10 days) but wow - super nice :) :blush:

Anyway....Mark got a voucher for this lovely cafe in town for his b'day so we went there for lunch, I had the most amazing dophinaise potatoes...yum yum. Then we came home and chilled, watched Glasto on TV, I had one glass of red wine and then we had cheese and biscuits. I've discovered that as long as the cheese is pasturised you can have brie and blue cheese - great stuff! Wish it hadn't taken me until now to find out!

He's back at work today and Holly is at her dads so I'm having a lazy day, still got my PJ's on and eating minstrals whilst surfing the net! Oh I just watched another episode of OBEM USA - god I really can't get my head around how their system is so different to ours (in terms of having an epidural is standard)!! 

Cranberry - thanks for the heads up about NCT, sounds worthwhile. I'd love to find a pregnancy yoga class but they're aren't many of those sorts of things round here, its quite rural you see - shame. 

Rachel - So glad you recovered from ya crappy mood, those bloody hormones are horrid aren't they, sorry I wasn't on yesterday to cheer you up. Glad you had a nice time at the party. 

Mamof1 - Super great bumpy, thats really coming along, and don't worry about not seeing bubs on the scan - you will. Like Rachel said drink plenty of water (but don't drink it too early or you won't be able to hold it in (maybe 40 mins before).

xheartsx - Aww you have a really nice bump, not at all flabby like you said, we're always so much harder on ourselves tho aren't we! Jammies time in my house is pretty much from 5.30pm till bed time and like today probably all day!

WelshMum - I have the Sonoline B doppler, becuase it has an LCD screen and a separate angler I found it pretty easy to find bubs, but not until 11+4 (so you might be a bit early yet) Rachel has had a really good experience with the Angelsounds one tho. 

Rees - So sorry you're having a crappy time at home, its horrible when we fall out with our OH's. Really hope you sort it all soon and you're right hormones will be partly to blame. Cheer up and remember we're here if ya need to talk/rant whatever. 

Take Care everyone, Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Afternoon Han, 

Glad youve had a nice weekend so far. Im gagging for a 'roll around' lol and I know Pete is but Im making him wait to see what the results are from this 'infection' Im supposed to have although it seems imo to have gone! 

I had wine last night too and felt guilty for drinking it, its the second large glass Ive had this week :s

Just had wholetail scampi and gnocchi in a homemade sauce OMG was lush!

Im going to catch up on Scott and Bailey then Game of Thrones now :) 
x


----------



## Tizy

Ooooh Rach that lunch sounds nice, I love scampi and gnocci -never thought of having them together tho! Lol, maybe a little wierd, pregnancy craving. The other day me and Hols had homemade burger (in a bun) with mash! Cos i really wanted mash and I didn't really care that it didn't go with our burgers. I'm making homemade pizza for tea, yummy. 

Don't feel guilty about the wine, i know what you mean, but it says in my NHS book that 1-2 units once or twice a week is ok, so I'm having a little when i feel like it. I can't wait to get back to my 'usual' self after bubs is born, I love a drink me. 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

LOL Han, thats not a weird pregnancy craving at all. Scampi and gnocchi is just like having scampi with a pasta in sauce, its amazing. I often cook fish with rice or pasta or Ill do new potatoes and veg. Its just the same. We cook a lot of foreign food and I make ALL my own sauces, curry, chilli, pasta sauce etc from scratch. x


----------



## cranberry987

Cherrybinky said:


> Cranberry you have a nursing chair, you lucky sod lol.

£10 off ebay!

Just got a moses basket for £2 too, went to a rubbish nct sale so it all evens out. Nothing was organised, it was just like a carboot sale. Grr.


----------



## cranberry987

Tizy said:


> I've discovered that as long as the cheese is pasturised you can have brie and blue cheese - great stuff! Wish it hadn't taken me until now to find out!

Id check on that tbh. I dont think its the fact that its pasturised - 99% of brie is pasturised after all. Its the mould on the outside. Same with blue cheese, the blue bit is mould so theres a risk of listeria. That being said, French women eat cheese like that all through their pregnancy and you dont see them all being stuck down with listeria.


----------



## cranberry987

Here's my bump pic. I look pretty big tbh but I think it's just the dress

https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/5872398393/


----------



## Cherrybinky

BLOODY HELL £10 !!! Youre on a roll with the bargains! :) 

Id check the cheese thing out too as I love blue and brie but the midwife was dead set no no on that one. I totally get annoyed that they say we cant eat stuff though, millions of women aint so fussy all over the world and are fine, its us US and UK panickers!

I love your bump pic, I 'liked' it and your dress on fb :) 
X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ive just realised my baby is growing hair according to my signature awwwwww.......


----------



## Tizy

Ooops, well yes I must admit I did think i wasn't able to eat brie and blue cheese but yesterday the manager of the cheese counter in Booths said that all his information says that cheese is ok as long as it is pasturised!! And just to be sure I checked quickly on my phone on this site:

https://www.webmd.com/baby/news/20031105/pasteurized-soft-cheese-ok-in-pregnancy

But I've just looked now and others say you shouldn't eat them even if they are pasturised! So annoying to get conflicting info all the time. For example i've been eating feta, well one site said you can't eat feta! First i've heard? 

Oh well, I'm not gonna get too worried about it. Maybe I should avoid whats left! Really enjoyed it tho! 

Han Xxx

P.S Cranberry lovely bumpy pic by the way, coming along nice Xxx

P.P.S Whats for lunch then? I'm hungry, Mark says don't go here:

https://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=61165


----------



## Cherrybinky

Eat whats left Han, Im sick of worrying about what I can and cant eat. I might as well live on potatoes and bread!

My pg books and my mw said its ok to eat feta and I have been. I just check its paturised and is cows milk feta. 


X


----------



## cranberry987

Tbh I wouldn't trust someone who's trying to sell you anything. I didn't know that about feta tho. I've eaten loads! There's no mould on it. Any idea why it's out?


----------



## cranberry987

Ah ok. Good. Feta back in. Then :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

As far as I was aware you CAN eat feta, I love it.

I go on Bored.com, its amusing. Also, https://www.lamebook.com/. I once lived near a Chinese called Ocean take away that got closed down for stealing local cats !!!



I found this which is the usual blah but says feta is fine YAY for cooked blue cheese and feta.....

*You can eat some cheeses when you're pregnant, and cheese is great source of calcium. However, some cheeses are not safe to eat. Unsafe cheeses are more likely to grow bacteria such as listeria, which can harm your unborn baby. 

These cheeses are not safe for you while you're pregnant: 
Soft, mould-ripened cheeses, such as brie, camembert and chevre (a type of goat's cheese).

Blue-veined cheeses, such as danish blue and stilton.
Even if these cheeses are pasteurised, they still aren't safe to eat. That's because they are more moist and less acidic than other cheeses. It's this moistness and acidity which provide the perfect environment for listeria bacteria to grow. 

If you become infected with listeria, you can get an illness called listeriosis. This causes flu-like symptoms that develop several weeks after you've been exposed to the bacteria. Even though listeriosis a fairly mild illness for you, it can cause serious health problems for your baby. It can even lead to miscarriage, or the loss of a baby at birth. 

However, you can eat these cheeses if you cook them thoroughly, as this will kill any listeria. Just make sure you've cooked the cheese until it's piping hot all the way through, and it hasn't just melted. 

All hard cheeses are generally considered safe to eat, even if they are made with unpasteurised milk. There is only a very small amount of listeria bacteria in hard cheeses so they are not considered a risk during pregnancy. 

Here's a guide to which cheeses are safe and which are unsafe during pregnancy: 

Safe cheeses in pregnancy 
Hard cheeses: smoked versions, caerphilly, cheddar, cheshire, derby, double gloucester, edam, emmental, English goat's cheddar, feta, gouda, gruyere, halloumi, havarti, jarlsberg, lancashire, manchego, orkney, paneer, parmesan, pecorino (hard), provolone, red leicester.

Soft, processed cheeses: garlic and herb roulade, cottage cheese, cream cheese, feta, goat's cheese without a white rind, mascarpone, mozzarella, processed cheese (such as cheese spread and cheese segments), quark, ricotta.

Yoghurts, probiotic drinks, fromage frais, soured cream and creme fraiche are all safe to eat. These include any variety, including natural, flavoured and live versions.


Unsafe cheeses in pregnancy 
Mould-ripened soft cheeses: brie, blue brie, cambozola, camembert, chaumes, chevre (goat's cheese with a white rind), pont l'eveque, taleggio, vacherin-fribourgeois.

Blue-veined cheeses: bergader, bleu d'auvergne, blue wensleydale, shropshire blue, danish blue, dolcelatte, gorgonzola, roncal, roquefort, stilton, tomme.

Soft, unpasteurised cheese, including goat's and sheep's cheeses: chabichou, pyramide, torta del cesar.*


----------



## Tizy

Thanks girls, Rachel thats the info I first read, and like I said i was surprised but then cos I read the back up info on that site i thought it'd be ok! Nevermind, I'm sure I'll be ok, lets hope anyway. I'll avoid from now. Guess I must just have been in the mood yesterday to go - yeh f*** it, sure it'll be fine. Sometimes the food list really gets me down. 

I can't wait for pate on toast at Xmas! And wine! Lots of it! 

Sorry to scare you Cranberry, feta looks ok again! Lol Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Oooooh. I rly wanted some pate earlier. Even veggie is out I read. Dunno why as I thought it was the iron in the liver


----------



## Cherrybinky

My MW told me to buy canned/tinned pate. Ive never even seen any but apparently you CAN have that. Im guessing its just like beef spread which Ive been eating on cracker wheat instead and its just like pate but safe LOL

Heres a question.....can we eat caviar?
xx


----------



## Tizy

Well I made some chickpea burgers the other day - chickpeas, kidney beans, carrots, tahini etc etc, they went a bit floppy so with the left overs I mushed them up and made them into a pate style thing - was yummy on toast! Guess thats allowed? Xxx

P.s Eughhh caviar, I don't fancy that.

I've made healthy oven chips for my lunch, just can't be bothered and I've not got a lot in! X


----------



## cranberry987

I'm gonna check the veggie pate thing at my 16w. Cba to ring and call as they take years to reply. Mushroom yeast pate tho. Mmmmm

Dunno about caviar. Don't see why not if that floats your boat. Even if it's high in mercury not like you're gonna eat a bucket full


----------



## Cherrybinky

Han, they sound 'lish. 

I love Ryvita, philladelphia and caviar on top OMG its yummyyyy. 

Ill be having salad for tea covered in salt (which Im still craving!) and balsamic dressing probably with cheese or tuna. Or I might just put a cheese and tom pizza in the oven which is really naughty but nice. 
x


----------



## cranberry987

Lol. I think were all hungry talking about food all day :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

cranberry987 said:


> I'm gonna check the veggie pate thing at my 16w. Cba to ring and call as they take years to reply. Mushroom yeast pate tho. Mmmmm
> 
> Dunno about caviar. Don't see why not if that floats your boat. Even if it's high in mercury not like you're gonna eat a bucket full

No but I can eat the pot full, I want some right now *sulk*

EDIT - just added some to my Asda shop, oh yeah!


----------



## Tizy

Cranberry did ya say you are on fb too? 

I'm here if ya wanna add me:
https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/hannahtizard

I haven't been posting much recently cos I go on here, but its fun to get to know each other a bit better. 

I love Couldron mushroom pate, are we not allowed that? 
Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Rach, they are nice, very tasty, they're actually out of Gillian McKeith recipe book (I hate her but some of the food is nice). 

I also have a huge salt craving, but thats probably becuase our bodies need it to balance all the extra blood. 

Shall we made a curvy member fb group too?

Han Xx


----------



## cranberry987

I'm not sure tbh but I did read that veggie pate was out. But I've no idea why as it's just mushed up veg. I don't eat it that often so never bothered checking. I've been on primula for sandwiches


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh yes. Make us a group!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yes lets make a FB page too Han, shall I do it or you?

Im making myself laugh. Im watching Game of Thrones and texting my best friend. Theres a man on there who is lets say 'challenged by height' and were debating the size of his manhood LOL. Childish but, *snigger*


----------



## cranberry987

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/nutrition/foodsafety/pateexpert/ :(

But! If mw says that tinned stuff is ok then the yeast pate from health food shops should be ok. Its so processed I doubt it's ever even had a sniff of air


----------



## Tizy

Haha, I've not watched that Game of Thrones, it looks really good and I think it has that guy in it who used to be in Queer as Folk - I love him, Christian ...something. He's quite sexy, but it won't be him cos he's not vertically challenged (shall we say). And I've seen his manhood! (in Queer as Folk)

Yes, you can set it up if you like, then we can add stuff. Its easier to post piccys there too. Can tell I'm bored today can't you! Actually really enjoying having some nice time to myself! Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

She deffo DID say it was ok because I told her I missed pate on toast and she said get the tinned one its fine. Shes a cool mw and even said drink wine in moderation :D I love her lol


Hannnnnaaaaaaaaah, FB group?


----------



## Cherrybinky

Christian?
Its a great show, gore, sex, fighting, treason etc. 
check out Harry Lloyd on google but only with blonde hair lol, YUM.

I'll set it up then, gimme 10 mins ish.
x


----------



## Tizy

No worries, Oh no silly me, his name is Aiden Gillen, Lord Petyr Baelish or Little Finger (apt name! for what you were previously discussing! lol)

I'm off for a shower and change into some fresh Jammies Lol. I'll be back tho Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Here is our new FACEBOOK CURVY LADIES group. Han, Ive made you Admin. Helen do you want admin too?

We have to recruit now ;) 
x
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_245798875435014


----------



## Tizy

I love his voice too...... maybe a cold shower is required! Ha ha


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah can make me an admin. Not sure I know what to do with it but I like the power!


----------



## Cherrybinky

LOL, done Helen :) It just means you will get approvals through when someone wants to join and you can keep an eye on things and delete etc. Now we only have 4 members and 1 is my friend who doesnt know yet and the other 3 are us. lol

ooh Han, hes not my cup of tea that Aiden man. lol

x


----------



## xheartsx

Helloooooooooo ladies! How's everyone today? I've spent my whole weekend watching glasto! Got U2 on at the moment, so good!

I've done all my cleaning and ironing, and later OH is making roast chicken with spuds and yorkie puds! Yum!

I'm so hungry today!


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh more food porn. Excellent! :haha:

I'm having veggie burgers from waitrose. They've got some kinda bulgar wheat or something on the outside and look amazing. They're about 2inches thick too

Will be off here once dh has finished with the wardrobes. He's finishing em off, just handles putting on. And I'm supervising :p


----------



## Tizy

Hi Hearts! Glasto is always great to watch although I've found the coverage this year a bit disappointing as they seem to be repeating alot of the headliners and not showing as much of the other bands. Even tho I'm not a pop person I loved Jessie J - she has a lovely voice and I loved it when she got that little girl up on stage!

Rachel - I don't know what it is about him - something odd, but I do have strange taste in men - John Malkovich, Woody Harrelson, Danny Dyer, Paulo Nuttini, erm maybe I shouldn't admit to that!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Help, my feet and toes are swollen :(

Hi Hearts :) I love roasts :) you lucky lady! I dislike Glasto so am avoiding like a plague but I do love some of the music, its just the whole festival thing that I dont like!

Cranberry :rofl: @ food porn! 

Han, you DO have a weird taste in men although, so do I ! Im in utter love with Tom Hanks, he is funny, handsome, educated and seems caring and family orientated and loyal etc SWOOON. Ive loved him for years lol. 
I go from one extreme to another. On one hand I love rough looking, raw men, dark haired, swarthy and sexy then I like blonde long haired, fairy, waif type men too LOL


----------



## xheartsx

Oh no i don't really like Jesse J! She annoys me a bit! Coldplay were AMAZING. And so are U2, and i've caught 2 door cinema club and the vaccines and biffy. all very good!

My OH is more than looking forward to Beyonce tonight..

I can't wait to take our kid to a festival!


----------



## cranberry987

Ouch. Put em up and get someone to rub em


----------



## Cherrybinky

I LOVE Jessie J, her album is amazing and her hair rocks! 

Well aside from asking the cat to rub them theres no one here :( also, I hate feet, theyre gross and no one ever gets to see mine or touch them lol. I have painted nails 24/7 too as bare toe nails make me cringe.


----------



## Tizy

We wanna make the world dance....forget about the price tag! Jessie J is cool, I love her style, she is pretty, funky & chavy all at the same time, she seems quite down to earth as well. Love anybody with a big smile!

Generally I'm more of a raver, love techno, minimal music, DJ's Sasha, Richie Hawtin, Sander Klienenberg plus I love Old Skool. But saying that my music taste is very eclectic, Hols gets me into some poppy stuff like Rihanna, Beyonce etc. I love Hip Hop, Dr Dre, Snoop, 2 Pac, Kanye West, Eminem makes me swoon Rachel! Then I like more alternative stuff like Bat for Lashes, Midlake, Editors, Garbage, La Roux, Sneeky Sound System etc etc. Also love Leonard Cohen and Blondie, The Doors, Eagles, Carley Simon and stuff like that too. 

Have to pop ya feet up Rach I think, if they're swollen. It is warm today tho. I feel better after my shower. 

xheartsx are you on fb? join Curvy Ladies there too. 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Found some half price maternity tights at asda

https://direct.asda.com/george/wome...ternity-sheer-tights/GEM46155,default,pd.html

Im on a money saving trip today, well, spending tbh :p theyre bargains tho!


----------



## Cherrybinky

I dont believe it, theyve bloody run out of med/lge :(


----------



## cranberry987

oh yeah sorry didnt see that. grr. thats why theyre cheap then.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Poo and pants and grrrrrrrrrr. Although, I think id need XXL super massive. They looked nice too.


----------



## xheartsx

Well my dinner was yumma! I live right next to a shop and am trying so hard not to buy chocolate! I am on facebook, i shall join it right now :)


----------



## cranberry987

Uuuuuurgh. I am BORED! Haven't the energy to be arsed to do anything and I've finished the Internet so no entertainment there

Preg yoga tmw. Woo


----------



## BabyDeacon

I brought a dress from mothercare today,,,, feel rather preg in it heres my bump @ 23+4! :baby:
 



Attached Files:







23+4.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## cranberry987

Yep I'd say you were def preggo! Lovely. Think I've got that dress in black and hot pink. Has it got twists in the straps?


----------



## BabyDeacon

cranberry987 said:


> Yep I'd say you were def preggo! Lovely. Think I've got that dress in black and hot pink. Has it got twists in the straps?

yes this is the hot pink version on sale to £25! did think id fit into mothercare range tbh my friend said they come up like two sizes too small but thought id give it a try on in store and fell in love even hubby said whoaaa thats a lovely dress!


----------



## xheartsx

That is a very nice dress and your bump is lovely! I weighed myself this morning and i'm up to 14lbs. A whole stone! All my clothes stil fit though, and my belly has just gone huuuuge over the weekend, so i'm guessing that's where the extra weight has gone to!

Hope everyone has a good day. Xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies ...ive missed so much, did have a quick read through last night but was too tired to type! Glad everyone's had nice weekends what a lovely day yesterday was although i was a typical brit and sat inside most of the day as it was too hot! lol.

Managed to finally get myself some maternity jeans, drove quite a way to a next that stocks maternity to try on and got myself two nice pairs which are nice and sooo comfy! I will get a bump pic on here soon just need someone to take a pic for me and ill get it up.


----------



## Cherrybinky

WOW thats a fantastic bump :)

Ive put on 14lb too hearts, but I dont think thats bad to be honest. Ive eaten loads of crap and I figured about a 2 stone gain so not doing too bad and if I go over, Ill cry, a lot, but will be back on WW after Xmas :D
x


----------



## sunshine623

Hi ladies! It's been a full week since I've been on and I've missed so much! Won't reply to everything, but I hope everyone's doing well. I just requested to join the facebook group! Great idea! 
I've been off line since Tuesday because we had a horrible storm and the power was out from Tuesday night to Friday night! Tons of trees down on the power lines! Felt like I was living in the 1600s or something! lol And my 30th birthday was last Thursday, but without showers and all the horrible muggy heat we didn't do anything! We usually go to a super nice dinner, but Nick didn't even get me a card til the day after! :( I just cried all night I was so upset at him. 
Luckily my family made up for it Friday. We went on a weekend trip to a little state park that was in the middle of no where with a beautiful waterfall and nice little hikes even my pregnant a** could do! Plus they had a little party for me that made me feel special again. :) We went fishing, too, and played with my niece and nephews a lot. Loads of fun! 
Now we're keeping my SIL's puppy for a week while they're gone to the beach. She's so cute, but hyper as hell! Our poor 4 year old doggy won't even play with her, and looks at her like "please leave me alone"! lol 
Thought for sure I felt a little kick last night for the first time! :) Oh, and whoever was asking about needing a full bladder, they told me at 17 weeks that I didn't have to have a full bladder and our pics were really clear. :)

--Amy :)


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Back to work for me! Was nice having a three day weekend tho, I could definitely get used to them. Now lots of peeps are joining FB Curvy Ladies i'm gonna have to get used to calling you all by your proper names, eeeek hope I don't get anyone muddled up!

Update on my weight gain. I'm up to 14stone 11lbs now, so thats 18lb gain!!!! My baby and bump app on my phone says that I've put on my full term weight now! I seem to be gaining roughly 2lbs a week from week 15, although the week before last I didn't gain anything. I cut out butter from my diet last week (I LOVE butter on toast) so I'm back to boring margerine and although I've gained this week its probably down to the bags of maltesers/minstrals Mark and I munched through over the weekend. Thats a bag each!!! Going to try to be a bit more sensible this week....AGAIN!

BabyDeacon - Lovely bump and lovely dress, you look gorgeous and very preggo!

Pink Sparkle - I love my maternity jeans and they're starting to fit much better now :)

Sunshine - Hello! Thats a bit rubbish of your OH, men are stupid sometimes aren't they! Glad you ended up having a nice birthday tho! Sounds like a lovely area you live in. I've been exploring a bit of the US as my sister lives in CA in Mojave (in the desert) she works for Richard Branson on the Virgin Galactic Space Flights, she has a very cool job, but she worked hard at school and uni! I was last over there in March (I was actually preggo then but didn't know it) and we went to Death Valley, CA and some other national parks. I love America, the year before last we visited Vegas and the Grand Canyon. Its such a big country, I know you're right over the other side but I'd love to do more exploring over there! Just flights are so expensive!

I felt my first definate kicks over the weekend, where I was sure it was baby and not just my imagination! It made me so happy and I can't wait for the scan now, only 12 days to go! 

Speak soon everyone, Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Hey Han, i think we all need to stop worrying so much about weight gain (says me who nearly died when i was 14lbs up). We will just need to get straight back into our diets after bubba is born. Well, after crimbo! My bump is definitely getting there though :)

I'm going down to england to see all my family on the 28th July, and they haven't seen me since i was 9 weeks, so they will be shocked to see my belly!

Hope everyone is ok today. I'm struggling to keep motivated at work (hence why i'm always on bnb!!).

Ps. I want minstrels and malteasers now! x


----------



## Tizy

Haha :rofl: we've definitely got the choccy urges Jade, which if old wives tales are to be believed means we are having girls! But I also have a real salty/savory craving too - I JUST LOVE FOOD!

I'm the same, motivation is not my strong point at the minute, BnB far more interesting!

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Afternoon girls. 

Im with you on the salt thing Han, salt on every single thing and crisps have to be major salty too. Im doing gammon for tea and the salt factor is making my mouth water. 

You'll probably think Im weird here but I can suck my stomach right in, I was looking in the mirror at my bump and just thought, I wonder if I can and I did. Worrying as keeps making me think the bump is just fat and baby isnt growing :( 

Ive cleaned the house (again) this morning and am now watching Game of Thrones and just ate a beef topside and crisp sandwich with mustard then a cherry scone with jam on oooooh fattening but lush!

Im addicted to Rihannas song Califonia King Bed and Take Thats Love Love at the moment and theyve been on repeat this morning while I cleaned up....anyone else loving a song at the moment?
x


----------



## xheartsx

I will be so jealous when you two ladies find out what you're having! Think mine is like 2 weeks after yours or something. To be honest i just love food too! I'm so into tuna at the moment, and i'm having to limit the amount i eat which is hard for a craving!! 

Mmm cherry scone with jam on sounds immense! I'm about to have a muller light...yum.

I just love music! I've fallen in love with coldplay all over again after watching them at glasto. I like that rihanna song too. I made a cd for my car lastnight and i'm excited to drive home so i can listen to it! A bit of Jamie T, Elbow, All american rejects! 

God i'm sad.

Rachel, your house must be spotless! You love to clean! haha xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

I cant WAIT to find out what were having. Im really set on a boy but then the little dresses keep calling me on Ebay and I think a girl would be nice. Im more looking forward to finding out if baby is ok and growing properly rather than the sex :( 

Youre not sad, I download tracks from the top 40 and put them on my iPod to listen to on the bus. lol. I used to do little compilations of all my favourites!

Im home all day every day and I cant bare mess so I clean daily. Kitchen every morning, floor swept etc. Then I do bits and bobs, bathroom one day, bedrooms the next :p I get on Petes nerves with it all !
X


----------



## xheartsx

Oh i'm the same with the cleaning! My OH is certain i'm mental. Have to have the window open in the bathroom when we're in the bath/shower because i can't stand the condensation, he's not allowed to make the bed because he puts the pillows on wonky!

I really like Beyonces new song too. I like anything really. Pop, rock, indie, anything!

I'm sure your little bubba will be fine!! You'll wake up one morning and your bump will be huuuge :) I'm wanting a boy, but i'm the same as you - i was looking at clothes in asda and the girl stuff is so sweet! xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Im like that although I have to say, Pete does open the window after a bath but hes not good with anything else whatsoever house work wise. The 2 things that irritate me the most is he leaves T bags to pile up on the spoon rest and never wipes the cooker when he's done bacon in the frying pan! He never tidies up or hoovers unless I ask him (several times) to and although there have been days I could have had a breakdown over it, Id just rather do it myself LOL


----------



## xheartsx

Hahaha i know. I moan at Dougie all the time, so he does something but i just re-do it anyway because its not up to my 'standards'. 

I think us women are a bit crazy... :) x


----------



## Tizy

You girls are funny, its the opposite way round in my house, Mark has OCD for cleaning and keeping things tidy, Holly and I are always getting told off for the cushions not being put back on the sofa the right way up, with the zip facing downwards! We just smirk and give each other the 'roll ya eyes' look when he tells us off, to him its important but not at all for us! Don't get me wrong I like a tidy house and its always clean but I don't have the same eye for details as Mark, sometimes its like Sleeping with the Enemy! Lol :rofl:

Poppy tracks I love and play over and over depending on my mood....Meet me halfway - Black Eye Peas, Man Down - Rihanna and her version of Love the Way you Lie, Firework - Katy Perry (sad I know!) and I love Jessie J's new track -Nobodys Perfect....just make me feel nice. 

Jade I love Coldplay too, I know they're not everyones cup of tea and people can be quite snobby about them but they're tracks are great and so poignant. One of my fav tracks of Coldplay is White Shadows.

I'm getting hungry now, got some melon and yoghurt in the fridge but thats just not tempting me enough! 'Health Kick Hannah' this week tho! - see if it works. Oooh and I had a Rowntress fruit pastiles lolly before, they are great when its hot!

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Got the day off today and did all my tasks. Had my first bikini wax in yonks which was ouch - going to go regularly now tho rather than just whenever it gets to be a complete mess. 

I had put on 1.5 lbs last week, but thats lost now, so dunno what happened there. 2 more lbs and im under the magical 35 bmi woo. hope mw doesnt tell me off for losing weight but i do eat enough, im never hungry for longer than the 5 mins it takes me to be arsed to go get something.

Picked up a moses basket today for £2 and I took my Mum to costco. Bought 80 loo rolls for £17! House is full of em now tho :haha: They were BOGOF.

Hope everyones well. Im watching last nights true blood tonight! woo


----------



## xheartsx

Hi Cranberry, oh i need to do that too! The pain we go through hey! Men have got it so easy. Wow 80 loo rolls, that is what you call stocking up!! What a bargain on your moses basket too :D

Han, if i like a song it doesn't bother me who sings it! I just love singing along to the radio at work, with my far from beautiful voice.......

Oh health kick. I need to go on one of them too. Maybe we should both do it. The good thing is in the evening i rarely pig out because i have my dinner and then i'm sleeping LOL. Poor Dougie, he just has no company from me at the moment.

Oh ladies, it's so warm in the office today! And it's going sooo slow. Home time please!


----------



## cranberry987

I wouldnt normally buy 80, but rly they were too cheap to say no.

I didnt think bikini was as bad as armpits, but she did go easy on me. She said she'll go further in next time eek.

Its not too bad here today. Not inside at least, dunno about being stuck in an office. Was inside yday and it was just awful. Then rly muggy when it started raining. Roll on winter tbh. I knew there was a reason I wanted a winter baby


----------



## BabyDeacon

can i just ask (",) what the FB page pls?


----------



## Tizy

Baby Deacon - https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=...45798875435014

gotta go, back on laters X


----------



## pink sparkle

Music atm...after last night its all about take that for me. The concert was amazing..i havent seen them together since i was 10 so a real dream come true for me (god i sound so sad!). They did Lovelove Rach and it was fab. I feel a lil depressed today that all the excitement of going to see them is over! If i wasnt preggers i would literally be buying two more tickets and going tonight aswell. Im so tired from it. Although tickets were seated we stood a lot and i ached so much felt very pregnant and uncomfy! I love all types of music though dont have one particular style...if i like it i like it!

Housework.....mmmm i could do with Rach or Hearts at mine right now as the house is a mess. Ive literally sat on my bum all day doing nothing and my hubby is like your oh tizy a bit of a clean freak and hes not going to be happy when he sees the state of the place. I do like it when the house is neat and tidy but if i have something better to do i think what the heck it will be here later waiting for me lol!

I havent weighed myself for a while but my friend tagged me in a picture from last night and i look like a huge beached whale...not pregnant at all...ive asked her to take it off but she hasnt yet. I could literally cry looking at it. I cant believe that i have let myself get so fat but i just have no motivation to eat 'healthy' atm! Im sorry to go on but i am feeling so poo about it :-(


----------



## cranberry987

is it the pic in the pink jumper? I thought you looked rly nice :)


----------



## pink sparkle

No i have a black vest on doing a daft pose. Im not sure if ppl can see the pics im tagged into x


----------



## cranberry987

Oh sorry, got a bit confused there. You can untag yourself if you rly hate it, but Im sure you dont look as bad as you think, we always judge ourselves more harshly than others would.


----------



## Tizy

Jade, we can def do some healthy eating together, but only thing is I'm rubbish and have just asked Mark to buy me chocolate from the shop! Maybe we should post what we've eaten. Today I've had:

1 x onion and garlic bagel/Marg/Vegemite
1 x crumpet/Marg

1/2 tub of tomato and wensleydale soup
Cheese and ham sandwich with avocado

Melon and grapes
Fruit Pastiles Ice lolly
4 tick tacs

Homemade pork burger in ciabatta roll
Low fat oven chips
Salad

Helen (Cranberry) Ive never been waxed, does it really hurt? I'm a girl who like her razor and have always been a fan of the shaven haven! tmi - sorry. But only probs is, I can't se what I'm doing now! Lol!! Great idea on fb, posting our screen names too!

Sparkle, who are you on fb, have ya joined Curvy Ladies Group there? Sorry you're feeling low after all the excitement. Take That sound much fun! Like Helen said, I'm sure you don't look as bad as you think. I looked at the pics of me from that festival I went too and wasn't so pleased, but I've had another look today and on reflection they're not so bad, it depends which set of hormonal/paranoid or crappy eyes we're looking through! 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Waxing is just like you'd expect rly. Like ripping a plaster off. Some areas hurt more than others. Ive got super sensitive skin so get a rash if I shave even my legs. I epilate legs and pits but can't bring myself to do down there as that rly hurts to start with. Once youve done it a few times it hurts less and if you do it regularly like my pits I do every day and I hardly feel it. I wouldn't do it myself tho, I'm sure id get stuck with cold wax in me and too chicken to pull it off!


----------



## xheartsx

Han, i've eaten:

2 x crumpets and peanut butter and a muller light for breakfast
tuna mayo roll and packet of crisps with another yoghurt for lunch

chicken and tomato pasta bake with some smiley faces (im such a kid)

and half a twirl

.... i need to do much better than that! We'll do it together. I know how hard it is to resist getting stuff from the shop. I can see the shop right now! 

Pink, you won't look anywhere near as bad as you think you do!! we all get days where we feel fat and horrible :D I bet take that were amazing. 

I'm going to go and lay in bed soon and read some book :) xx


----------



## cranberry987

Ok my confession time :)

2 apples
Tuna sandwich
Primula sandwich
Pesto pasta
White magnum

Have some ww mousses in the fridge so will probably have one of those tonight. Not that I'm dieting but there's less sugar in em.


----------



## pink sparkle

Honestly i do look awful! I'll add you guys on facebook. Going to sound daft but i wont join the group as i dont want ppl on my friends (who are so not my friends) seeing stuff about my pregnancy etc. If it was closed to the outside i would happily join but i understand that you guys like it open for everyone to join. I hope you all get what i mean x

Im going to join in the what we have been eating and really show myself up...you girls have eaten so well and very healthy here goes:blush:

two crumpets with clover
two choc chip muffins
half a galaxy bar
Activia fat free yogurt (worth it lol)
Bowl of chilli - home made pretty healthy.
Grapes 
Cheese doritos
Chicken pie, mash, brocoli and carrots with gravy


----------



## letshaveababy

Hey! I haven't been on here in a while, but I requested to join the Facebook group!


----------



## sunshine623

Mostly you all have eaten so healthy! I've had a bad food day, but I'll be honest and tell what I've eaten I guess...
Bowl of Cocoa Puffs cereal (I'm totally a kids cereal girl! lol)
Lean Pocket 
Lasagna
Garlic Bread
AND 3 doughnuts!!! 
Had to stop near the doughnut shop after work to pick something up, and couldn't resist getting a few doughnuts to take home. It sounds even worse all written out like that! :( I've gotta do better tomorrow!


----------



## Tizy

Morning all, 

I've woken up today with a red eye - yuk! I hope I'm not getting conjunctivitis! I did put quite a lot of face cream on last night so I'm hoping that maybe some of it got in my eye in the night!

Not got too much to say today, Mark and I have spent quite a bit of time together over the last few days/week and he was just starting to get on my nerves a little last night. I'm so used to having evenings to myself now, its funny having another person to please. Not that I don't love him massively! Anyway he's back working 5 days straight till 10pm each evening - poor thing!

Last night after my tea I felt so bloated and uncomfy, I think its gettig harder to fit my tea in me! Maybe I should try eating smaller meals, but more often. I was in a right sulk! 

Hope everyone else is ok. Will post my food list up later at the end of the day. I did have a few squares of chocolate last night, but that was it!

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls. I shall start with yesterdays food seeing as were doing a run down lol.

Breakfast was pecan and maple crunch with a decaf coffee. 
Lunch was topside beef sandwich in brown with mustard and a packet of McCoys crisps!
Dinner was gammon, new potatoes in garlic and a side salad
Dessert: Millionaires ice cream bar!

Supper sadly was 4 krackerwheat with philli and caviar 
and I drank 3 pints of water, 1 pint of dilute juice and half a glass of 7 up yesterday too

I really dont care about what Im eating and I should. I have salad or fruit every single day and I drink lots of water with a varied diet :D


Today: Ive woken up on a down (again, Im sick of it). Pete is on a course all day and Im fed up of not working, sitting on my bottom all day long, no money and no one to talk to. Im going stir crazy. Everything Pete says lately, I take as sarcasm or him 'being funny' with me like Im a joke. I sat down when he'd gone out and sobbed. My friend Aimee says its hormones for sure as she had it when she was expecting Kit. I just cant shake it. I keep thinking my life should be so different :(


----------



## xheartsx

Hey Han. I know what you mean about spending too much time with your OH. He's my best friend too so we are together alll the time. He's working this weekend though so i'm quite looking forward to some time by myself. Think i will have a pamper session!

Rachel, i'm absolutely dreading when i am made redundant at the end of July. I know i will enjoy it for a couple of weeks, but the not working and having nobody to talk to will drive me mad and make me miserable too. We'll just have to keep each other company!

Sunshine - i LOVE donuts :haha: xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hearts, its mind numbing boredom. I cant bare it. Even after a cleaning session, I sit down and think OMG I have nothing, not a damn thing to do now. I either watch TV, downloads or sit on here which cant be healthy. November, HURRY UP so I can have baby to keep me busy! (I shall regret saying that when I have no sleep etc) !


----------



## Rees

Attempting to catch up and reading all you nattering about food and cheese is making me feel a wee bit peaky :(

OH likes Game of Thrones, I've watched a few eps but I've not been into it like he is, he can't wait for the next series, he's been reading the book too!

Han - you do have a strange taste in men :lol:

The FB group is def a good idea, I'm Leigh :)

BabyDeacon - That's a lovely dress and a lovely bump :)

Sunshine - the power cut sounds awful :( at least it seems like you had a nice weekend, I'd have hit my OH if he forgot my birthday, although he never will seeings as it's the day after his! :)

OMG, Tegan just came up and poked me in the boob and toddled off again! She's making some strange noises at Mickey Mouse Clubhouse this morning!

On the subject of lady bits, I've not done that in ohhhhh, months, maybe a year? I used to do it religiously, but Luke is like an ape, or rather a silverback gorilla :lol: So if he doesn't bother then I don't see why I should :lol: I was doing it all when I was pregnant with Tegs up until I couldn't reach anymore, and once I gave birth and it was all messy down there and I realised that the MW's didn't care then nor did I! If Luke was to ask me to do it I'd maybe consider it but possibly not :lol:

This is yesterday's food diary, it's BAD.....

1 slice of nutella on toast,
2x mini cheddars crinkles crisps
1x roysters crisps
2 chicken and mushroom slices (Iceland)
Many mints (from a mint favourite bag - mainly murray mints and butter mints)
Chips and gravy, although I could only stomach half
Tuna sandwich
Packet of fruitella

:lol: I was working for 13 hours and feeling rough as hell yesterday, so it's not too bad considering I was at work and we were so bloody bored!

Rach, have you thought about volunteering just to get out of the house and doing something?

Han - I think that was why me and Luke had such a blazing row over the weekend (we had a mahoosive one on Sunday where I started to pack and made my mum cry - went through it all last time with Tegs too!) I had a week off and just saw him constantly and he was being an annoying little toerag! I do love him but somedays he just needs a massive slap. Bloody men.... :lol:


Right, I'm all caught up now :) Has taken me a while :) I'd better go and get dressed and think about going out for lunch (definately having a BMT at subway now :) )


----------



## Rees

Ooooh, we've not downloaded True Blood yet, is the new series any good? (obviously it's gonna be :lol: )


----------



## Cherrybinky

ohhh dont get me started on True Blood! The first ep was SHITE and confusing but the second ep was WHOOOOA amazing. Theres loads of things going on now, its wicked!

Im on the volunteering thing as I type!

X


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies, Rees great idea about the volunteering, Rach do you have a fave second hand shop you could offer your services to for a few hours a week? I think you would have fun x

Lady gardens, i try and keep trim hard when you cant see what your doing, oh would freak if i stopped tending to it lol! When i was really heavily pregnant with ds i got him to do it a few times sorry tmi!!! xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Haha pink i don't think i would trust my OH to do my ladygarden! Or even my legs! I think it would be dangerous...

I've had a rotten day. I'm full of the cold and my throat is so sore, and all i've had today is customers moaning at me about stuff that's out of my control! Half an hour and i can go home thank goodness.

Hope you've all had a better day than me!

xx


----------



## Rees

hope you're cold goes soon hearts :( :hugs:

Found a link on twitter that's about the best books to pass down to your children (on the Parenting magazine's website, think it's the US version) https://www.parenting.com/gallery/books-to-pass-down-to-kids

But I think some of the books on it are rather interesting, like, To Kill a Mockingbird by Harper Lee, I would love for Tegan to read this one day, I had to read in in English in school and I thought it was a good book. Then on the list there's 'Are you there God? It's me Margaret" by Judy Blume and I suddenly rememberd how much I LOVE Judy Blume and I devoured her books when I was younger, the same goes for Paula Danziger and all of her amazing books (There's a Bat in Bunk 5, The cat ate my gymsuit, Thames doesn't rhyme with James etc...) - I think I got some of those names right :lol:

So, what books would you encourage your children to read, or do encourage them to read?

Tegan's bedtime story is currently "A Hat Full of Sky" by Terry Pratchett, we'll read her the next 2 after it and had read her "The Wee Free Men" before.

I'm not sure what we'll read her after that, maybe I'll have to go and dig out some of my old Roald Dahl books, but that'll probably be in 6 months time as we seem to read anywhere between 3 and 6 pages a night, depending on how fast she drinks her bottle and falls asleep :lol:

I love books and Tegan has always had books, I was trying to read her The Gruffalo earlier but she was more interested in pressing the sounds along the side and trying to skip pages :lol: She must easily have somewhere between 50 and 100 books, my bookcase is all doubled up and in no order and hers are scattered all over the house :shrug: I think we might have too many, lol!


----------



## cranberry987

I've ordered the little prince by anton st exubery (spelling probably wrong). It's an amazing book about how adults lose their innocence. I still read it. It's kinda a kids book but quite deep. Was in French originally. You can get it off amazon for like £2 at the moment

I actually bought some books today in saindburys as they were 3 for 2. Bought the gruffalo, some book with furry animals in (like that's not my...books) and some other book about rabbits with sparkles on. 

Also my jumparoo arrived!!£50 new so total bargain from mothercare. Kinda wanna set it up but want to keep it packaged up as we won't use it til march at the earliest. It's in a hundred bits so if we set it up ita never going back in the box

Knackered from work today. Bath then bed I think


----------



## Rees

We have lots of of the "that's not my..." books, they're brilliant :) bought Tegan a "That's not my baby" book a few months back, it's got a mirror in the back page for when you find your baby :lol:

I LOVE jumparoo's, my mum bought one for Tegan for her first christmas and it's been put away upstairs awaiting this baby to get big enough :) They get dusty really quickly though, although that could just be our house seeings as it gets dusty in one day :lol:


----------



## Tizy

Evening girls, 

There are so many good books, I'm not sure where to start, I'm gonna have to buy all over as Holly grew out of alot of them some time ago now! As an older child I loved, Enid Blyton - Malory Towers and Famous Five. I also loved Lord of the Rings and The Tolkein. 

What is a Jumperoo? I'm so out of touch with everything!

I'm tired tonight, as I am all nights, not sure when the energy spurt in the second trimester is supposed to come!!?? Pink Sparkle you might be able to advise??

Food today:

Garlic and onion Bagel with marg
1 x toast with peanut butter

Large salad with 1 x homemade pork burger, 2 x slices of cheese, couscous, potato salad and bean salad

Melon and grapes

Large helping of chicken and bacon pasta
Ginger and chocolate biscuit

not too bad I guess. 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I was never allowed to read Enid blyton. Not sure why. Think it was because of the poor role models the girl characters were, not sure rly. Never read em still to this day so dunno what they're like. My mum never let me go on school trips unless they were educational tho so she's a bit nuts like that

Have a look on YouTube for jumparoo. There's millions of clips of babies going completely nuts in one. They're kinda a static walker/bouncer thingy which is like baby crack. 

Tried to eat more today. Added it up to 1200 cals... So just tipped it off with a crunchie ice-cream which has actual popping candy in!! Amazing.


----------



## Cherrybinky

My Mum read the Hobbit to me when I was about 7 years old. I was hooked from there on. My favourite books were also Enid Blyton. The Magic Far Away Tree was awesome! I don't remember reading much else although I'm sure I did. 
Today I've eaten:
Pecan and maple cereal
Beef Salad with new potatoes
McCoys crisps
Scone and jam
Home made chicken curry with oven chips
Grapes
Gallons of water

I'm watching Americas Got Talent as Petes gone to visit his brother in hospital and I wasn't invited!

X


----------



## Tizy

Oooh will do Helen. Jumparoo. 1200 calories isn't much, are you sure thats enough??

Rachel, thats what I meant to say -The Hobbit!! My dad read that to me. Dumb ass pregnancy brain. I loved the Magic Faraway Tree too, they we're amazing stories!! Did you ever read Redwall about some mice who lived in a cathedral type place? I think?

Oh thats what I was gonna ask, Amy (Sunshine) what your take on epidurals then? I've been watching one born every minute USA and everyone seems to have epidurals over there, yet here we are sort of steered away from having them. i'm quite tempted as my first labour was horrid! and I'm starting to get nervous already! 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

No don't think I've heard of that one Han. I still have 3 Little Golliwogs which would be banned now but is a great book!

Who's eating 1200 calories a day? That's very very low 

I'm on my BB so its hard to keep up! Lol
X


----------



## cranberry987

Have a look at the epidural thread in first tri today. Ended up in a massive slanging match lol. 

I've eaten a yogurt, apple, cereal bar, cherries, omelette and salad, vegan curry thing. Also a crunchie ice-cream so 1400 cals. Rly couldn't eat any more today. Im gonna check with the mw but the only way I could get more cals in is to eat high sugar/fat stuff which I'm sure shed hate too. I did read tho that as long as you're getting enough nutrients you're fine. Will have some milk later before bed

Got my letter through for fetal ECG -July 29th. So that's two that week! Both kinda scary scans, anomaly then heart scan but I'm sure both will be fine as my bloods are great. Lower than dh after dinner even (I stuck him for comparison hehe)

I remember getting like book club books delivered every month when I was little and loved it. I got colouring books too to go with the story. Might join something similar in a few yrs. I'd probably love it more than baby tho!


----------



## pink sparkle

wow Judy Blume and Paula Danziger have just taken me back to my primary school days. Megan loves reading will have to go to the library and see what books they have that i remember from school. I remember are you there god its me margaret although i dont quite remember what happens in it. I love reading and for some reason im obsessed with novels based in the second world war with a hint of wartime romance. If there is such a thing as reincarnation i must have lived through those times!

Han i noticed that too; over here its so frowned upon to have an epi - i loved the woman on obem usa who said you wouldnt have a tooth pulled without having a shot so why have a baby without an epi! There births seemed much more calm and relaxed compared to here as well and i love the fact that you can have as many ppl with you as you want. Im thinking of having one this time as ds was back to back and it was awful and im also thinking ....last baby....never had one before...maybe i will treat myself lol! But then on the other hand i want to get home asap and wouldnt want that to make my stay any longer than necessary!


----------



## cranberry987

Was me with 1200 cals. Dunno how to get more food down me tbh. I can't graze at work as I'm generally in meetings or training (I'm an interpreter). I eat in breaks but usually just a piece of fruit or cereal bar. 

I'm looking at hypnobirthing ATM. It's not rly hypnosis but you work on affirmations to get you all chilled for the birth. Then you get in the right headspace and try and look at things differently. Worth a try at least I reckon and if its impossible and you need a good yell then you've had some nice relaxing baths during the pregnancy :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

I can't find the thread on epidurals in 1st tri. Ill have proper look tomorrow when I'm not on my BB

I've suddenly got a massive craving for chicken nuggets and need some but I've eaten loads today already!

I'm doing hypnobirthing too. I have Marie Mongans book and cd. Its amazing I just hope I can manage as long as possible on it before an epidural or something!

X


----------



## cranberry987

Here's the thread. https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/655525-epidural.html

Don't take much of it seriously tbh. Only about 2 ppl posting any sense on it. Others just having a go at each other by the end. 

I'm gonna start the CDs around 20 w. I'll get bored of em if I start now i think. My doula also does shiatsu so I'll be making use of her poking.


----------



## Tizy

Pink Sparkle, thats what happened to me, my labour lasted about 38hours and holly spine was lying against mine, so I was slow to progress and the contractions were super painful. I had so many drugs (Pethidine, Meptid and Gas and Air) so was very ill, being sick and everything! I was just about to have an epidural (after being transfered 40 miles to another hospital) when I started pushing so wasn't allowed it!! I just remember having a shower after Holly was born, Rob (my husband then) was helping me, loads of blood gushing out one end and being sick with green bile the other! I was just 20 years old and thought WTF have I done!!! Lol but loved every minute of it since (well every minute is a bit over the top but you know what I mean) REALLLY SORRY IF MY STORY HAS SCARED ANYONE!!

Rach I'm going get that hypnobirthing book, anything to help me get control of the pain and not loose the plot!! Still thinking an epi might be best but I worry about the side effects. 

Helen your job sounds interesting. I thought we weren't meant to count calories tho and 1400 still sounds like very little, but if your managing I'm sure its ok just doesn't sound alot!! Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I'm not limiting myself just adding things up last few days as I thought I was eating more than I was iykwim. 

I think it's a good idea to keep your options open rly. Find out about everything then you'll be able to make an informed decision if it comes to it

There's a website with some free hypno mp3. Will find the thread another day. It's a thread by mervs mum tho and is probably in the home birthing section.


----------



## Rees

I meant to bookmark that hypno birthing site with the free mp3 but I don't think I ever did! (Just checked and nope!)

I didn't have an epi wth Tegan, I managed on gas and air, was in a trance for 2 hours though, my mum was saying "deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep breaths" I'd breathe in on the deeeeeeeep and out on the breaths, it was amazing, and I'd either have my mum or luke rubbing my back and I was hanging over the back of the bed with the gas and air in my mouth :lol: I'd put in my notes though that I did not want an epi nor did I want to be offered one, however on the way to the hospital I was in my dad's corsa begging for one :lol: contractions in a corsa in a petrol station are not good! (Planned a home birth but in labour got advised to go to hospital :( )

Hopefully this one will be a completely different experience for you Han, I really enjoyed Tegan's birth and I'm looking forward to it again (I think I'm crazy though)

I have a few of Enid Blyton's books, but I was never too enamoured with her, my mum loved the famous 5 when she was growing up and so I read them all and enjoyed them.

My bookcase now has the Twilight books, the majority of Terry Pratchett's Discworld series, Stephen Fry (really good!) Charlaine Harris (True Blood) Keri Arthur, and Kelly Armstrong, and various chick-lit books :lol: Oh and loads of F1 books :) As well as some of the books I picked up at library sales (10p for a young adult paperback that I've read at least 10 times? Oh go on then! :lol: )

My food today has been good, or bad depending on which way you look at it :lol:

Breakfast: toast with nutella
Lunch: Footlong BMT with lettuce, tomatoes, green peppers and gherkins
Tea: Chicken biryani (or however it's spelt)

No snacks or anything today, although I might have to have something in a bit, maybe cheese and crackers if we have any cheese left :lol:


----------



## Rees

Reading that epidural thread and OMG!

What a lovely bitch-fest it is and I'm only on page 4! :lol:

Surely it's down to the individual? I just didn't like the thought of the needle going anywhere near my back! I just can't wait until January to see how well I do this time :lol:


----------



## cranberry987

One woman says something like oh your probably one of those hippy types who wants to give birth on all fours. Then they start criticising each others grammar!

Just used my Doppler and got hb within seconds for the first time :) usually takes like 20 mins to get it. was looking a lot higher for once so maybe it's just that. Also my fricking belly button is getting even more freaky. It looks like a smiley face when I lie down and puff tummy out lol


----------



## Rees

Awww Cranberry, that's good :) Obviously bubs is now resting a bit higher up :)

I'm sitting here reading and sighing and tutting at them all, I feel like I'm an old granny and not a youngish mummy :lol:


----------



## pink sparkle

I only managed a few pages gotta be honest started to bore me. Each to their own i say...i doubt very much if i would actually have one but i think you should never say never!

Aww han i feel for ya hun, i was only 6 hours in 'established' labour 17 hours from waters breaking and contractions starting (and he turned just before delivery and i only pushed twice) with ds so i take my hat off to you. I had gas and air and a shot of pethidine (what rubbish!) gas and air made me really sick too. I must admit i am a bit nervous about baby being back to back not sure if theres a higher chance of next one being the same will have to google. I keep watching programmes like obem and thinking 'why do we have more than one lol'!


----------



## Rees

That post was insane, I felt like wading in there to give my thoughts, but decided against it :lol:

Threads that start off like that and are about epi's, breastfeeding, birth, how to do things always seem to end up in stupid arguements, I managed to get into one in Pregnancy club coz some silly woman was scaring people about group B strep and posting all these scare stories when they're mostly fine, it really got my blood boiling the way she was doing it!


----------



## Rees

I was so sure that on my phone this came out better :( 
https://i1188.photobucket.com/albums/z404/ReesLeigh/abump104.jpg

Damn flash and taking a piccie in a lift mirror :lol: That was my bump at 10+4 after a huge breakfast in BHS :lol: Might have to try and do another one and see if that comes out any better...


----------



## Rees

Found the camera :happydance: I now have some proper bump shots :) (sorry for the many random posts today too :lol:)

Right, so this is the first one at 3+6 and was the day I found out I was pregnant :) The 2nd was at 5+3 and then we lost the camera :lol: so the 3rd pic is today (well 15 mins ago) and is at 10+4 :)



I can definately see some growth :) Ignore what I look like in the last pic, I need to go and jump in the shower, made Luke stick on a brand new duvet that I bought the other week and can't wait to get into bed now :)

And wow, my hair really needs colouring! :lol:


----------



## cranberry987

Yep definate bumpage there :)


----------



## spellfairy

Great to see a curvy ladies group. I am only 10 weeks and although i have a huge stomach anyways beneath my boobs has gone all hard and round. Normally i dont show until five months. Just found out i am carrying twins after 4 scans.


----------



## xheartsx

Lovely bumps :D I missed a lot on here lastnight! I ended up going to bed at 7.30 to read my book and fell asleep at 8 o clock! I'm still rotten with this cold. Stupid thing. My food diary for yesterday is not good!

2 x crumpets with peanut butter & muller light
3 x bread (the little slices) and tin of spaghetti hoops with a packet of crisps
kit kat 2 finger

5 chicken balls, boiled rice and pot of gravy for dinner, and 2 mini blueberry muffins.

oopsy!

How's everyone today?

Wow spellfairy twins! Excited? xx


----------



## Tizy

Quickly, Leigh (Rees) - I'm trying to get used to our proper names! Your posts made me laugh this morning, randoim ramblings at yourself! I'm gonna have a read of the epi thread today. GREAT bumpage by the way, you're right you can def see the progression. 

Hello Spellfairy, welcome and please join us, we're a funny bunch (but very nice of course)! Ladies of all the different stages here!

Morning Jade (xhearts) Right must do some work today but I'll try to get on later. Oh I have to add 2 slices of toast with houmous to my yesterday food! Pah! 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls, 

WELCOME SPELLFAIRY :wave: Oooh twins, how exciting (and scary :p)

I got bored with that epidural thread. Its personal choice, end of. 

At 9.15 last night I was majorly craving chicken nuggets so I text Pete who was on his way home from hosptial and he just said "Im feeling a bit queasy in the car so couldnt face any food" I think he thought I was asking him if HE wanted some grrr. So, needless to say I never got any and ended up eating a tin of cold mini chicken meatballs with pasta LOL.

Rees, your bumpage is great :D Im still convinced mines gone down a LOT and am worrying somethings wrong :( 

Cranberry, I find hb with doppler usually quite quick now Ive got used to where it is. Baby seems to like laying to the left and hb is normally just to the left of my belly button now, its SO much higher up than a few weeks back which is reassuring and my tummy is super hard too.

I still cant get my head round ME having a baby and all that goes with it. 

Have a great day girls, I have nothing planned at all what so ever so will be on here a lot lol. We have the kids for the weekend from 3pm today till Sunday night so will be manic!
x


----------



## xheartsx

I still haven't got myself a doppler but i think i am going to order one today. Just so i can lay in bed and hear the little ones heart beating. Are they defo worth the money?

Rachel i'm at work and will still be on here all day! I think because i know i'm out in 3 weeks, i just have no motivation at all now. I'm just not caring out it anymore tbh. I think i am going to have a career re-think when i'm off. I'd love to become a midwife or something but wouldn't have a clue where to start.

In the middle of the nighttt, i go walking in my sleeep! This just came on the radio? Who sings it, it's fab!

xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

That would be Billy Joel :) 

I looked at registering as a Doula but will wait till Ive been through childbirth first before I start saying Im an expert at supporting !

YES, get a doppler. Angel Sounds are great, best £14 I ever spent, ever!

x


----------



## spellfairy

Hi girls;) lovely welcome;) i cant believe that after a loss i get twins;) i still so shocked! Just turned. 35 and graduated from uni yest so was shocked as fees for 2 kids will be huge so il have a few years off again whilst maybe doing some property developing. I ve lots to sort before they come, having bought a 2 bed means girls would be ok as i have a 10 year old girl. Would love a boy thou but i really mean i just want healthy babies.


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi Ladies
This looks like a fab group! I am new on here and would love to join the curvy ladies! I am 14+6 , due in December and a size 18. My stomach, whilst always big, is definitely getting bigger and harder and for once I am not worried about breathing it in!!! lol
How do I get the curvy ladies signature thing??


----------



## Cherrybinky

Im 34 and this is my first baby so Im petrified lol, I think twins might have given me a heart attack :p 

Congratulations on graduating. Im so annoyed with myself for not sticking with my Uni degree. It was just so boring :( 

Were in a 3 bed but my step children are with us half the week so were having a swap around bedroom wise to make room. Boy and girl but were hoping our baby is a boy :) 

X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Mrs B Mum *waves*

Welcome to Curvy Ladies :) 

You can add the little Curvy Ladies icon by putting this:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/glitterfy1095631647D30.gif

In your signature :) Just right click and save (I think)!


We also have a Facebook Group called Curvy Ladies too if you use facebook and want to join in please feel free. 
x


----------



## xheartsx

Hey Mrs B, i'm not sure i managed to get the signature! I think if you press quote and copy the URL, and then go into your profile and edit your signature and copy it in then it should work.. but i could also be completely wrong!

My cousin announced 4 days before me that she is pregnant with twins, so when i went for my ultrasound i was like omg i know they run in the family! Just the one in my oven though :) My first baby after a loss last year. I'm 22, but defo ready! I have my scan on the 21st and i'm wanting a boy too, but as long as it has all its fingers and toes then i'm happy!

And i am going on ebay right now to order a doppler! xxx


----------



## spellfairy

I always felt i was carryin twins but when i had three early scans only one fetal pole, then one hb and at third scan i said ok so its only one baby, they were focussing on one baby and missed the shadow i saw, doc laughed and said yip only one baby. On scan last friday and after she measured crl and saw flickering she was about to finish and i pointed out the shadow and we found the twin! I was so shocked. When i got my degree yest was weird i knew i was walking on stage and there was two babies with me;) its still not 100% sunk in yet though.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hasnt sunk in at all with me and Im 19 weeks tomorrow. I keep thinking its someone else its happening to and all the baby things Ive bought arent mine. Its very odd. Im not maternal so hate to say it but am not enjoying being pregnant. 
x


----------



## spellfairy

Amazon dopplers angel sounds was 12.99


----------



## xheartsx

Thanks spell i'll check out amazon :) Oh it's sunk in with me now! Probably at about 15 weeks it really hit me. Pregnancy is hard work though, especially all the morning sickness, luckily its nearly all gone now. It will be so worth it though when we all have little babies. 

Rachel do you think it will feel more real and stuff when you start to feel the big kicks and pete can feel them too? I can't wait for this bit. Xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Bargain! I cant be without my doppler, I use it daily. x


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

hi - thanks but can't seem to get it to work. Also tried a baby-gaga countdown one and that's not working! getting frustrated so will come back to it later!
Not sure about getting a doppler - think I will get obsessed and never stop using it.... have you all been recommended to get one by docs etc or just for own piece of mind?

Spell fairy - how amazing (and slightly scary) that you saw the twin and the docs didn't!! Instincts speak louder than scans I guess!!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

grrr- just saw how my sig has come out!! any suggestions???


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

ooh scrap that - I did it! Now for the curvy one.....


----------



## Cherrybinky

LOL you did it :) Now stick the other one on!

I got the doppler just before 12 weeks because I was worrying myself sick. I said id never get one and OH was totally against it because he knows Im a drama queen and would worry if I didnt find the hb but to be fair, its the best thing I ever did and Im not as obsessed as I thought Id be. I went with the most popular Angel Sounds as you can use that one from as early as 8 or 9 weeks onwards. 
xx


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

hhmmm - have tried and failed so will try another day - am at work but getting way-laid a lot today with this forum!!!
Thanks for letting me know re Angel - will check it out!


----------



## Tizy

Hey girls, Mrs B and Spell Fairy. 

To get the Curvy Sig:

https://img34.glitterfy.com/11140/glitterfy1095631647D30.gif

1. Click quote on this post
2. Copy the url for the pic out of the text box
3. Go to Your signature
4. Past the url where ever you want it. 

Hope that helps Xxx


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Thanks a lot for that Tizy! :thumbup:
Now I had better do some work.....


----------



## Tizy

Hey, 

Lots of us are also on facebook - https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_245798875435014

Having a boring day today and don't have much to say.....how rubbish of me, sorry girls :( 

Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

I pretty much have a boring day everyday Han. I must have drunk about a million ltrs of water today because when i take a gulp it soothes my throat for about 10 seconds! At least that's one healthy thing ticked off for the day!

Anybody else SO glad its friday tomorrow?! xx


----------



## Tizy

Ok so 4pm, nearly home time, feeling a bit low :shrug:, don't know why. Holly's at her friends for tea (as teachers have had the day off!) Marks at work....

I'm thinking fish and chip tea for me! But I know its so naughty and calorie laden!!! Arghhhh what to do, could just stick to a good old Jacket Potato, save my self a fiver and about 500 calories! HELP good advice needed! :help:

Could also really just crack open a bottle and enjoy the lot!! :wine:

I'm not going to obviously!! :growlmad:

Anyone else feeling like this pregnancy is taking an eternity to happen. I know I shouldn't wish it away but I want November here quick-sharp!

Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies welcome to all newbies!

Han im with you on wanting the time to go fast. I had a mw app today, all fine with me and baby, she commented that i was very quiet and i asked her what she meant, she said that most mums she sees ask lots of questions and are all excitable at apps. I just said ahh well its baby no3 i know whats instore and i just want the pregnancy to go fast as possible and without any probs...couldnt be bothered to get into baby talk with her....god do i sound moany or what! x


----------



## cranberry987

i feel like gawd am i only 15w, its been ages. I am rly enjoying it but wish I could stay like 20, 22w preg or something for a long time. Then youre at the exciting stage when you know the sex and you dont feel too tired but also youve got a nice bump hopefully. Time went slower while ttc tho so some weeks I wonder where theyve gone :)

Tiiiired. I crossed a picket line today and felt like a big scab but didnt worry too much tbh. they werent that eager as they werent there at lunch time. maybe they just had a bit of a protest then went and put their feet up?

Also got home, ate a bounty and realised that my massive pack I got from costco is half gone. Ive eaten about 2 so its my bloody husband. theyre MINE!!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Lol cranberry at hubby eating your bountys!

I dont know about not feeling tired...i have been fine up to this point but this last week im exhausted feel like its all caught up with me, so hard having a toddler to run around after too...(poor me lol!) x


----------



## pink sparkle

Oooh meant to say baby keeps getting the hiccups which feels so strange...poor lil thing must be getting fed up of them x


----------



## cranberry987

aw weird! Ive not felt anything yet. Or maybe Im not concentrating for long enough. I do focus on bubs sometimes for a few secs and I think I feel stuff sometimes but I dunno if I imagine it. Feel like a buzzing sometimes, probably all in my mind.


----------



## Tizy

Helen (Cranberry) I forget that some ladies have obviously taken a long time to conceive and can understand that time must have gone so slowely then, I shouldn't moan! I had that buzzy, sort of vibrating feeling early on but thought it was just my mind playing tricks, perhaps it was the first sensations of baby. I'm getting regular little kicks now but not hard enough to feel on the outside! There's too much fat to get through! 

Jayne (Pink Sparkle), i just seem to be tired all the time!! I was going to ask you, when does the energy spurt come? What does baby having hicups feel like, not sure if i've ever experienced that!

Awww one of our clients has just cheered me up by asking how I was feeling and when I was due!! Yey preggers NOT fat!!! 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

yey not fat :) 

I hold all my fat on my tummy so im sure itll be ages until DH can feel it. My womb isnt fat tho so I reckon it just needs a few more weeks (theres an old wives tale about fat ppl feeling kicks later, poppycock)


----------



## xheartsx

I want people to notice my bump and not my fat! You ladies will make me feel better later when i post a bump pic up wont you!? 

Ergh, i feel down today too, and i so say to you get a fish and chips tea!! Just do it :) I don't know what i want tonight, this throat is so sore i think it will be a lame bowl of soup or something totally rubbish.

I've been feeling lots more fluttery movement recently. It's lovely! 

And i join you on the tired all the time thing! ALL the time!


----------



## cranberry987

Im knackered this week, but before 10w I was so tired sometimes I could have dropped down dead and it would come on rly fast. This is just general tiredness now rather than freakshow tired. Ive persuaded DH that bed rly is the comfiest place to watch tv tho so now he'll come up to bed around 9pm and I can go off to sleep by 9.05. Watching old Entourages rly does knock me out. Then he gets back up and does whatever. Otherwise I just moan and get him to rub my feet and get ratty because Im tired.

Bought some over the bump pants from very. they deliver them free to the newsagents near us, v handy but also... odd


----------



## Gemmylou86

Hi mummys to be!

Just thought i'd check in and say a big hello.
I've had a really sh*tty day and coming on curvy ladies always makes me feel better
even if I dont post (i'm still reading all about you girls and loving bump pics etc)
I might post a bump pic later for the first time and see what you all think... i've had a negative weight day and i know you'll all be nice lol

Hope you all continue to be healthy and happy :D xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Hey Gemmy i've had a crap day as well! I'm soo glad its friday tomorrow. I bet your bump looks fab :) 

Gunna have scrambled egg on toast for dinner, i really fancy it. Then probably another early night to try and get rid of this head cold.

What's on the telly tonight? Anything interesting? xx


----------



## cranberry987

Gemmy I can tell from here that you have a lovely bump and are looking lovely and pregnant :)

I just picked up some knickers Id ordered off Very.com theyre amazing and comfy and i just love em. throwing all other attempts at cheap maternity knickers away (tried full briefs from m&s but they just cut in) These were 5 for £8 and with the amount of material used, well, theyre worth it!


----------



## Gemmylou86

Hehe see I told you, you are lovely ladies :D

xheartsx i'll be watching a bit of Supernatural on dvd, having a lovely mint chocolate (Original Source) shower and an early night 

Cranberry i'm going with under bump briefs now for the first time ever... surprisingly comfy

x


----------



## cranberry987

i tried under bump but could get em to sit right, they kinda rolled down which was rly annoying. tbh i dunno if these will last til 40w but thats ok. maybe under bumps for later


----------



## Tizy

Hi girlies, 

Hi Gemmylou :wave: I always look forward to seeing bumpys, how far along are you now?? I'm sure you look lovely!

Jade (xhearts) you're bumpy was coming on well last time we saw it! I've really popped (last night I think) I went to work this morning, looked down and saw a bump which was the size of my bedtime bump and its all hard, quite high up, maybe I am having a boy! Its funny that we've all said we'd like boys, either or is fine by us all tho!!

Well I managed it, I left work, got to my car and drove past the chippy! :thumbup: Had to stop for some eye drops for my conjunctivitis! I discovered that the left over eye drops I had in my fridge weren't suitable for pregnancy (i'd been using them for a day)! Whoops hopefully wouldn't have done any harm. 

So I had a jacket potato, but like you Jade, I fancied some egg, so I made an egg mayo and had that with cheese on my Jacket with salad. Not too bad you might say.....but then I popped 4 potato croquettes in the oven aswell! Dumbass - eyes are bigger than my belly! of course I still ate them! Stupid me!

Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

obem usa on tonight hearts more4 at 9pm x


----------



## cranberry987

Well done on avoiding the chippy. I had dinosaur turkey shapes with brocolli to even it out :)

On the search for some decent black long sleeved tops. Cant find any! its ebay now


----------



## Cherrybinky

Evening girlies. I can't reply to everything as on my BB and its a pain! 

I'm definitely getting some of those pants! Comfort! All mine at the moment are rolling down lo
We had sausages, broccoli and dauphinoise potatoes for tea. Was yum. 

I'm glad you reminded me about OBEM tonight. I normally have a reminder on my phone but forgot this week!

Job centre tomorrow yak. I'm taking Isobel with me so might do some charity shopping too!

Have a lovely evening all
X
l


----------



## pink sparkle

before i posted about obem i typed out a massive response and for some reason its not shown up grrrr!

Han, they feel like little kicks/pulsating and its repetative like when we have them ourselves and they can last a while (hope that makes sense). I felt it in both my previous pregnancies. Thought it was a bit early this time but mw said its not. Saw her today and everything was good. She said i was very quiet and i asked what she meant and she said that most expectant mums come in with a million questions etc and are all excited and theres a lot of baby talk....i just said well its baby no3 and i just want baby out and healthy really couldnt be bothered to get into baby talk with her. I just thought it odd that she would make such a comment to me.

Hope your all well, ive got a poorly ds not sure if hes teething or coming down with something or bit of both just hope hes feeling bit better tomorrow.

Han in terms of tiredness i really havent felt overly tired until now. i have zero energy and i feel im running on empty! x


----------



## Tizy

Helen (Cranberry) - What about this one?

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...01_103020585560_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Women~Tops

Han Xx


----------



## cranberry987

oh thanks, i didnt think of looking in debenhams. found some on m&p which are cheapish. £18 and theyre 3 for 2. Want to go in an try them on as I got a size 20 off ebay and its mahoosive. Ive got some size 16 trousers from there and theres no WAY im a 16, but theyre perfect.

also ordered a black dress from bon prix. you can always tell an interpreter in the room, we'll be head to toe in black and checking our iphone :p


----------



## xheartsx

Hi ladies how are you all doing? I ended up having spaghetti on toast for dinner. Boring! Dougie went to the shop and got me fruit pastel ice lollies to try and soothe my throat. Its just getting worse!

Im in bed as i type. I feel so old these days! Really happy its friday tomorrow. Rubbish week at work. 

Well done for staying away from the chippy han! I will post my bump pic tomorrow when im bang on 18 weeks. I want to see others from you lot too! 

Night everyone xxx


----------



## sunshine623

Hi all! Hope everyone's having a good day! Welcome to the newer ladies! 

Hannah, about the epis, it's true that most women have them here in the states. Seems like it's getting more popular to go all natural though, but still probably the minority. Not sure if I'll have one or not. When we lost our first at 16 weeks, I was induced the night before and that was bad enough. I had contractions all night, and hurt like hell, so not sure if I'll go for an epi or not. To each her own, though! :)

I'm feeling tired like the rest of you, too! Not as bad as first tri, but I think they're lying when they say second tri is so energetic and wonderful! lol 

I'll try to post some bump pics if I can figure it out later. About to go to dinner with the inlaws for my birthday (that was last week), so I'll see you ladies later! :)


----------



## Rees

Rach - baby is just moving around and your bump will change :)

Hi Spellfairy and Mrs B :waves:

Jade, I was 22 when I fell pregnant with Tegan and 23 when I had her (went over due on my birthday, grrr! She came 2 days later, I can't believe I'm preggers again on my birthday! I'm gonna have such a lovely bump this September though, won't be so massive as I was 2 years before when I was ready to drop :lol:)

Han - I want Christmas over and done with so I can try and entice this baby out :lol: I'll be "term" on boxing day, don't want to spoil Tegan's christmas so baby needs to stay in until boxing day and then it can start to make an appearance (I'm so giving birth on Friday 13th Jan though)

Jayne - Tegs had hiccups loads, I found it so weird to be holding her in my arms when she was having them and realised that it wasn't her constantly punching me but her hiccuping :lol:

I think everyone who's threatening to post bump pics should do :) I wanna see more bumps!

I meant to type more but forgot what I wanted to say :dohh: and I even have 2 tabs open - one with the thread and one with my reply and I still bloody forgot, I blame Tegs for waking up at 4am, me having to get up at 6:30am for work and not going to sleep until gone 1 :(

I hate working 13 bloody hours, on the bright side I now have lovely turquoise nails :) (fingers and toes) and it's scan day tomorrow :happydance:

My food diary has been bad today, I've been a pig :(

2x nutella on toast
5x crisps (mini cheddars, snack a jacks and 3 McCoys :( )
Loads of mints
Cheese and ham panini from Iceland (microwave)
and Admiral Pie (low fat :lol: microwave meal from Iceland)
2x mini twirls

Bad, bad, bad. I so hope I don't get weighed tomorrow, but I bet I do as bubs is big enough for NT scan now.

Can't believe I've had 5 packs of crisps :blush: It's work though, we get bored, had hardly anyone in all night except for a flirty older bloke, who my cashier thinks fancies me, but I think he's got the eye for her :lol: eating passes the time in work as does flirting with the customers, he won a bit and offered to take us out for a drink, than god I either use the train or being pregnant as an excuse :lol: I really shouldn't show off my chest, but it does bring in the tips :rofl:

I'd better go, think I need to go to bed, or do some 3D soduko (or however it's spelt) that was keeping me going this morning in work, so might try another one, bloody tricky!

Night night :) 

Hope you all have lovely dreams and good days tomorrow :) xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Good morning ladies, it's friday! I can't wait to do NOTHING this weekend. I just want to lay in my bed and sleep! My food diary for yesterday:

2 x crumpets and muller light
weight watchers tomato soup and chicken sammich
ready to eat low fat pot of custard!

3 bits of toast with tin of spaghetti
3 mini blueberry muffins.

no chocolate all day!! 

have a good day girls.

xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I feel emotionally worn out after this week. Dh isn't dealing with me v well and I'm trying my best to keep it together but the hormones are just raging. Having about 4 cries a day on a good day. Hoping it settles down soon. Weekend of sitting on the sofa with the cats and mary poplins I think

Have a good Friday

X


----------



## Tizy

Morning girlies, 

Oh I feel like such a moaner these days, I'm full of mucous and my eyeeee is so sore plus I've woken with a headache!! Hate feeling crappy and pregnant, it just makes you wish it all away (not the baby - the pregnancy). 

I'm on my own again tonight (smiling) so more rest time for me! I was so lazy last night I didn't even have a shower, so today I've got greesy hair and have had to tie it back! Silly me but I thought I could get another day out of it. So tonight I'm not gonna be lazy but gonna have a pamper night, my nails are due for a repaint, need to exfoliate and do my tan too, maybe then I'll feel a bit better. 

Rees (Leigh) - My partner works for an independant bookies in the South Lakes area - he hates the long hours, he works 9.30-9.30 each day and often has 7-10 days on before any days off! They are rubbish at doing the rota, only doing a week at a time and never spacing out his days off. He's been trying to get out of there for over a year but we've not had any luck as yet! He hates the place, says its mind nubbingly boring and dislikes the sort of characters he gets in the shop (smelly and beery). So I can really emphathise with you there. 

I'll post a bump pic tonight, although holly's not here to take it so it'll be a crappy picture (maybe wait for sunday, I'll be 19 weeks).

I was ok-ish on food yesterday, think I already posted it. 

Jade (xhearts) I love those fruit pastile lollies, hope you throat gets better soon hunni. 

Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Morning Han, it does make you feel 10 x worse when you're germy and pregnant. I'm feeling sorry for myself this week lol. I nearly didn't come to work, but i soldiered on!

I am defo posting my bump tonight. I might actually pamper myself tonight. My eyebrows need plucking and i could do my nails and stuff. 

Cranberry, that's rubbish that your emotions are all over the place. Hopefully they will settle down soon :)

Han, is Holly excited about a brother/sister? xx


----------



## Gemmylou86

Hi ladies 
I was going to have a pamper night last night but fell asleep waiting for my pedi to dry loool. 
It's Occurred to me that it won't be long before I can't paint my own toenails lol.
Going to have to train Dan up so he can be chief nail painter/leg shaver!

Tizy what tan do you use? Have you found it doesn't work as well now your preg?

My food diary for yesterday was horrific:

1 x wholemeal toast with Philly extra light.
Tuna mayo sweetcorn in french bread.
Kitkat 2 finger.
THREE LARGE slices chicago town pepperoni pizza with salad and potato salad.
Two Caburys choc mousse
About 5 glasses if choc nesquick drink made with skimmed milk (my only saving grace lol)

Gaaaah!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Happy 19 weeks to meeeeee, Happy 19 weeks to meeeeeee.

Hi girls.

Han, Ive been bunged up and woozy head for weeks, its driving me mad. I have to blow my nose about 50 times a day and Im SO sick of feeling tired/lethargic. 

Been to job centre this morning and went in (as usual) with an attitude as I hate the staff there so much, theyre pedantic, rude and condescending. I got there 2 mins before my sign on time and she said "oh youre too early, errrrr can you just maybe take a seat for 2 minutes till your time" I got arsey with her and said it was ridiculous. Then the stupid man when I signed said "have you been working in between now and your last sign on" I said "are you kidding, Im 19 weeks pregnant!"

I took Isobel with me and shes been a little angel all day so got a cookie monster treat from Couplands bakery and a new toy from the charity shop. 

I bought one of those baby towels with a hood and ears. Its Winnie the Pooh and was £1.50. Its lovely. 

Im not mindlessly watching CBeebies with Isobel and wishing I had a bottle of Merlot and was able to drink the lot!

Hope youre all ok 

X


----------



## Tizy

Me again!

Only 3 more hours of work and then the weekend off! Yippeeee!

I wish we could all get together and have a communal gossp, pamper session and good old moan, i think we all need it tbh!

At lunchtime I went out and bought a nice lilac nail varnish to cheer me up, will be doing my toenails in it tonight! Gemmylou, I'm already struggling to do toes, Holly said she'd do mine when I can't reach, bless her, she's an expert at em, like her mum! Gemmylou I use Fake Bake Gold - its excellent, its a little expensive (£25ish) but it lasts wayyyy longer than other brands! I put it on more sparingly and then don't bother washing it off the next day, works a treat for me, as you can see (in my piccy) I like to keep a nice glow! At the moment I'm whiter than white tho, not hardly bothered with my makeup today either!

Jade, Hols is really excited, she would really like a little brother tho, as her dad has two little girl, so she's already got two other sisters! I'd love a boy too but won't be disappointed with the other sort! hehe. 

Cranberry sozza you're feeeling rubbish too, whn you said you cry 4 times a day, awww I got a little tear for you, cheer up sweetie. 

Rach - Oh your post always make me smile, I think its funny that you go into the JC for a battle (I don't blame you), you just made me laugh :rofl: I'm defo with you on the MERLOT!!!!! Yum!

Speak laters Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

I know it would be great if we could all 'do lunch' or something, but we couldn't be further away from eachother!! I think we're in each bloody corner of the UK. o0o Lilac very nice! 

I've got all that job centre lark to look forward to.. brilliant! 

I just had a really bad tuna and cheese panini for my lunch. omg it was 'licious! I feel like having a bad day today. 

TTFN!

xx


----------



## Gemmylou86

Tizy my toes are lilac today too :) I can't every get ANY fake tan to look good lol.

And xheartsx I agree we all couldn't be further apart, scotland, hertfordshire, cumbria, leeds and thats just in the last 4 posts. I wonder where the absolute center of the uk is - perhaps we'll meet there lol


----------



## Cherrybinky

I did that post to see how far we were away so in the New Year/Spring we can do a meet up in the middle with our babies :D (if were all still sane and have money!)

I cant stand fake tan. My friend Sarah uses fake bake and I bought her a lush set of it last year for £30. Im white and like it that way. The more I look like a vampire the better LOL
x


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

At the near end of a v tiring day. Can't wait to collapse in the sofa. Would love to get drunk. Its needed at the end of a week like this to be honest

Gonna make dh paint my toenails tonight. I could do it but to be honest i just can't be arsed


----------



## Cherrybinky

I miss being tipsy and sloshing down a full bottle of red to myself. I cant wait till Xmas ! Express milk to bottles for baby, express bottles of wine to my mouth.


----------



## xheartsx

Oh i am getting on the malibu at christmas, defo! I've never used fake tan either. Luckily my skin is quite tanned naturally so i don't need to! I'd end up looking tango'd if i tried to use it!

Cranberry, i'm with you on the crappy week. It been so rubbish. 2 days of relaxtion. Just what the doctor ordered :)

Hope you have a nice friday eve xx


----------



## Rees

Tizy said:


> Rees (Leigh) - My partner works for an independant bookies in the South Lakes area - he hates the long hours, he works 9.30-9.30 each day and often has 7-10 days on before any days off! They are rubbish at doing the rota, only doing a week at a time and never spacing out his days off. He's been trying to get out of there for over a year but we've not had any luck as yet! He hates the place, says its mind nubbingly boring and dislikes the sort of characters he gets in the shop (smelly and beery). So I can really emphathise with you there.

That is pants! I normally do 2 and a half or 3 days a week. Does he want to get out of the industry or just the place he's in? It can be so hard to get out of a job these days, I was trying it before we got pregnant again, although when I first started looking for other jobs I was told my period of notice would be a month (!) and then got my contract sent through and it was only 2 weeks! The swines, it totally put me off looking because who would wait 4 weeks for a new employee?


Gem - you can still do you nails and shave your legs while heavily pregnant, there's just a bit of spreading your legs to do it :lol: I would sit on the floor with my legs open and bump near enough on the floor and shave with a wet/dry electric shaver and I'd do my toes that way too, even up until the week that Tegs was due :lol: I wouldn't let Luke near me with nail varnish and certainly not a razor!

Cranberry - :hugs: I hate having crappy days :( hormones are shit :(


Look at you all, rubbing it in that you can drink at Christmas, I'll probably be allowed a sip as I'll be ready to drop and wanting baby out :(

My due date now is actually Jan 15th, I think I misheard the last scan lady last time because the 14th was the date I got from the very beginning.

But awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Baby has grown tons in 10 days! Last Wednesday it was 36.4mm, today it was 54.6mm :)

I had an 11+5 scan with Tegan and this is the same date now (gotta change my ticker again in a bit!) and she was 51mm and came 3 days late! So it'll be interesting to see when I go with this one :) It was all good and still for the measurements, we could see it's little heart beating away, she measured the nuchal fold and was so zoomed in I couldn't make anything out! Then she showed us baby from head down and that was CUTE! We saw it's little hands waving about just past it's head and then she moved the scanner so we could see it's feet and they were moving and it was trying to do "the worm" but on it's back :lol:

For the first time ever in a scan I had a little tear to my eye :)

Got weighed today. At this point with Tegs I was 110kg, today I was 111.9kg, so I'm not too fussed! At 3 weeks I was 109kg and have converted that into stones so I'm now 17stone and 6lb (or something like that) so I've only put on 5lb in 9 weeks, and considering all the crap I've been eating I don't think that's too bad :)

Will post the scan piccies later, tried uploading one of the fb group from my phone but I kept losing signal so don't know if it actually uploaded or not! Will take a pic of each scan and load them up, we were given 4 :D

I've got the rest of the weekend off now, and it's gonna be a sunny one so I'm looking forward to getting out and about in the sunshine with Tegs :)

Hope you all have a good evening and enjoy pampering yourselves :) xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Im with you on the bah humbug to xmas drinking, even if Ive dropped by then I doubt bubs will be on the bottle yet. imagine how drunk we're gonna get that first time, bet we're all complete lightweights by then!

The scan sounds lovely, would love to see pics when you can put em up, just obsessed by scan pics. When we were ttc I would look at scans on fertility friend and theyd make me smile for some odd reason even if I was super down about being barren.

Came home to a bill from our garage for the car. They were suppoed to fix the back passenger side door as the lock stuck. Weve paid once and it had been in twice. So we took it back as it broke again, found out theyd been fixing the wrong door which wasnt even broken and they want to charge us again. and the bloody door broke again 2 days after we got home! They can whistle for that bill...

Having hall carpet cleaned tmw. maybe my house wont smell of cat wee then! v exciting. I cant smell it anyway tbh hehe

Enjoy the nailpainting all tonight :)


----------



## Rees

I got a slightly better letter than you then, my next scan date :lol: 18th August, but I'm gonna ring them up next week and ask them about it as I'll only be 18+4 because I've been put back a total of 9 days, but it's kinda nice to think that in 7 weeks I can see bubs again :lol: But I'd better tell them coz I don't want to have to go back the following week, even though this time it's in our town and not up at the main hospital.

Hope the garage get it all sorted, I'm so glad that neither of us drives, particularly when things like going wrong with things we own :lol: Shoddy work though if they've done the wrong door in the past! Can you take your car elsewhere next time if anything needs doing?


----------



## cranberry987

We can but its a total harassment tbh. We take it to this one as its right next to the station and DH can drop it off on his way to work when Im working from home. Otherwise we have to take it 10 miles down the road to the vw garage in the middle of nowhere and theyre like oh you want a lift?! Theres no buses or anything and its just a hassle.

I think that you can have your anomaly scan between 18 and 22w, best to check tho. The same as you can have your dating scan as early as 8w, but most have it at 12w because thats the magical 'safe period' Im having mine at 18+6 and they definately know my dates as they havent changed at all.


----------



## xheartsx

Hello ladies, as promised, my 18 week bump. Fat or bubs?! I think a bit of both!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cranberry987

bubs!


----------



## Rees

Defo bubs hun :) Lovely shape too :)

Cranberry (sorry hun, can never remember you're real name :lol:) That does sound like a bit of a hassle! Bloody bits of machinery....


----------



## Rees

Luke is just grrrrrr!

He took like 2 hours to scan in the scan piccies! So here they are :D FINALLY!









Anyone good at nub/skull guesses? I think I can see a boy nub, but I'm not too sure. The skull seems a lot more boyish than Tegan's did. My first instinct when I was pregnant was that it was a boy, but now, I just don't know! :shrug:


----------



## cranberry987

I can't tell soz. Cute pics tho :)


----------



## Rees

They so don't look as clear as they do IRL :( bloody scanners


----------



## sunshine623

Hi all! Sorry so many of you are sickly! I'm more sneezy and congested, but that's about it. I hope you all feel better soon! And you're making me jealous talking about getting together some time. I'm definitely too far away for that! lol I'd love to be able to do lunch, though! 

Cranberry, I'm crying all the time, too! Seems like everything bothers me and gets me going. I cried at Nick for so long last night because he's a really good husband and I know he'll be a good father, but he never helps out around the house. He does have a hard job, and I usually only work 3 days a week, but I still wish he'd pick up after himself. Worried sick he won't help with the baby and I'll have a nervous breakdown!

Gemma, that's funny about getting your OH to shave your legs and paint your nails! I don't know if I'd trust Nick to do that! lol At least by the time I'm huge it will be fall, so won't be showing my toes off as much. 

Rachel, I love those towels! They're so cute! I'm sure I'll be getting several of them soon!

Rees, your scan sounds awesome! At my 12 weeks ultrasound, baby was taking a nap, so we didn't get to see her move around too much. And I love the pics! Baby is so cute! :)

Hearts, I love the bump pic! And you don't even look like you were "fat" to begin with! lol We all judge ourselves so harshly, don't we? 

As for me, we have a long weekend here (Independence Day) and I usually go to a great party and drink my ass off. Not sure what to do when you're sober on the 4th of July! lol But at least Nick and I will have extra time together, and I'm determined to get him to put the crib together so hopefully we'll be a little more ready for baby by this time next week! :)


----------



## pink sparkle

rees great pics im going to guess boy! x

Hearts great pic defo bump! x


----------



## cranberry987

Gah I can't sleep again. Every night 3/4am I'm awake for ages. I miss sleep :(


----------



## Tizy

Girls, 

I'm off out today with my in-laws, we're going to Windermere/Ambleside for a rush bearing parade, should be fun to watch and at least i'll not be bored! 

Leigh (rees) - Mark really wants to get out of the industry, the job at the bookies was only meant to be a stop-gap but then the recession hit!! Sorry about all the insensitive drinking at xmas references!! Forget that some will still be waiting for baby. Oooops. You're doing really well with your weight - well done :)

I'm looking at ya scan pics and thinking girl, the skull theory is saying that anyway, the head is more sloping and less square, but who knows 50/50 eh, can't see the nub. 
Jade (xheartsx) - what a beautiful bumpy and its not fat or bloated at all! Lovely. Mine still gets very bloated at times and looks super big one day and then much less the next!

Amy (sunshine) -Have a lovely Independance Day weekend, hope the sun is shining for you!

Helen (Cranberry) - hope you got a lie in after your interrupted sleep!

I've decided to try to look for some other pregnant ladies round here to be friends with, maybe will meet some at antenatal! All my other friends (well some of them) have been a bit rubbish since I got pregnant and I'd like to meet some more baby/family orientated peeps. Alot of my friends here are about 8-10 years younger than me and still like to go out raving every weekend!! Obviously not suitable place for a pregnant lady or one with a little tot! 

Everyone else - have a great day. Hugs Xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

Oh I didn't mean that the drinking references were insensitive! I'll be doing the same, just maybe in my birthday and of January at the earliest :)

Good idea about the finding Preg friends. I rly like my preggo yoga class as we always go round at the start and say how we are and if we've had any problems that week

Just did pilates and got hall carpet shampooed while I was out. Our now grown kitten seems to have stopped weeing on it so time to get the smell out :haha: 

Pooped now after a super gentle class. Seem to have lost all my stomach muscles these last few weeks

My weight keeps bouncing up and down. Just stay down!! Made a massive effort to eat more yday. Probably ate 2k calories. Felt like a whale tho. Just can't get as much food in me each meal. Not like me at all, there's a reason i got big after all!

Have a good Saturday

X


----------



## Rees

Han, I wasn't offended :) Not a huge drinker, I have several bottles of Koppaberg in the fridge, but I think Luke's been at them :( I really don't blame you for having a drink as soon as you can after you've had the baby :) 

The first time I went out after I had Tegan I got hammered! It was for my mum's 50th birthday and Tegs was 5 months old and I went clubbing after, eugh, I had my first hangover but it was a very good night!

This "recession" is a bugger, I don't blame Mark for using it as a stop-gap, that's how I started at uni working for Coral, ran out of money in my 2nd year, moved back home and there's no Coral's in Cornwall so I asked at Betfred and a job got made for me! Met Luke in my 3rd year (his mum set us up) and I became thoroughly disillusioned with anything health and social care related, particularly as they learnt nothing from Victoria Climbie's death (maddening to me!) and I gave up, didn't hand in any work at the end, didn't even do anything to my dissertation, hadn't even properly formed a question for it!

I still have a diploma in Health and Social Care Management and have work experience in the field working with young disadvantaged people, but don't know if I can do it anymore!

I've seriously thought about doing a course to become a teaching assistant and would love to work with the more troubled teens who find their school work harder than most, but I just don't know! At least I do have that route slightly open to me if I choose to walk down it again, I guess it's harder now having Tegs and knowing just how bad the system is and how it's failing so many people. 

When she was nearly 5 months old I was out with my oldest friend having a catch-up lunch in Spoons and she had this habit of playing horsey on my lap, I wasn't supporting her back and had hold of only one arm and she feel off my lap and was dangling by her right arm, she screamed and screamed and wasn't moving her arm so we went off to A&E and she was x-rayed and all. They informed me that they would be informing social services, which I knew they would because of the type of injury. Health visitor knew I was suffering from PND and was making a follow up visit but was poorly, so came a few weeks later, and her report from the hospital showed two different stories as to what happened, the truth and a lie! I was steaming, they thought that I hadn't strapped Tegan into her buggy and she'd fallen out and hurt herself! I had no idea where they got that from and I'm still annoyed about it but never made a formal complaint, I wish I did.

So yeah, I hate the system! Sorry about going completely off-topic :lol:

I hope you have a nice day today :) No idea what we're gonna do, it's lush and sunny down here, waiting for my cousin to get back to me, but that could be a while :lol:


----------



## Tizy

No I didn't think i'd offended you both, but i just felt it was a bit insensitive, I would of been like 'oh its not fair!' but thats cos i'm a silly bugger :)

Leigh, we have much in common, I worked for Social Services on the Child Protection Team for 3 years about 7 years ago and become v dissolussioned (too many s'sss there) with it. I also worked in a school for children in care before that, I'm thinking of maybe going back into it after my maternity leave, but agin bit unsure. I'll chat to you about it another time. 

Gotta go Xxx


----------



## sunshine623

Leigh, I would hate social services after all that, too! Here they did the same with my parents over my older sister because she was a toddler and fell a lot. Seemed like she always had bruises on her legs when they took her to the doctor, so the doctor reported them! My parents are about the gentlest people in the world, too! Guess they're doing what they think is right, but sheesh! 

Think we're going shopping today! :) Plus Nick was sweet and got up early to do a few little "manly" things I had asked him to do recently. :) Made me very happy, but then I was reading a thread about when people feel the baby and started crying over it like a crazy woman. lol I told him I couldn't really feel anything yet because I'm fat, and all the other women are already feeling everything. I swear, these hormones are gonna be the death of me! I've never cried this often in my entire life!


----------



## Cherrybinky

hi girls. 

Rees, beautiful bumpage, mines a lot higher than that and Im still convinced its NOT baby! Starts from my boobs and goes right out and round :s

Han, Ive joined Net Mums - https://www.netmums.com/ and have found 3 lovely ladies locally to chat with, online at first then maybe meet up as they're literally in the next towns. Im not too bothered about meeting new people to be honest as long as i have people to chat to who I can share baby talk with :) 

Cranberry, Anomaly scans can be done private from 16 weeks but NHS do them from 18-22 weeks usually. I wanted a private one at 16 weeks but Pete was adamant it was a waste of money!

I was supposed to be doing a 9 hour shift for my friends hotel today to help out (cash in hand, naughty naughty) but I had to call this morning and tell her I cant do it. I have major sore throat and I dont think my swollen feet could have coped with 9 hours in this heat etc plus I wouldnt have been covered by their insurance for 1 day not being employed properly and all. 

Were off to a BBQ at our friends' house at 3pm and my mouth is watering at the thought of juicy meaty food!

My hips are killing me today, especially after being sat down. 

Hope you all have a great Saturday and Sunday XX


----------



## xheartsx

Hi ladies, hope you're all ok. I think i might join netmums too. I don't really have many pals, and none to talk baby stuff with!

Just in from a day shopping with my MIL. She was actually ok. I've eaten rubbish today. 2 crumpets, a blueberry muffin, a twirl and 2 bags of crisps! woops!

How's everyone this afternoon? I'm just gunna chill out now til my OH comes back from work. It's too warm outside!!

xxx


----------



## sunshine623

Rachel, the cookout sounds great! We're gonna grill steaks tonight, and may have a few friends over. Nick got a pack of beer, but hopefully he won't get hammered. lol

Jade, don't beat yourself up about what you've eaten. It IS the weekend, after all! :) I've eaten horribly today, and probably will the rest of this weekend, but I'm not going to worry about it for the next few days anyway. Let the partying begin! :)

I just got back from shopping, and went in my first true maternity store. Got a cute shirt, but I was disappointed to see that even in a store where you're MEANT to be bigger, they still didn't have hardly anything in the "plus" size section. Uggghhh! But at least now I know what sizes I need to order online from there now. Plus I tried on a shirt with the little bump cushion, and it was really funny. Still can't imagine myself with the huge bump!


----------



## xheartsx

Hey Sunshine, i suppose you're right. It is the weekend!! I can't wait until i have a massive bumpety bump! 

How is it over in tennessee? I forget sometimes you're over in the US of A!! 

I want to road trip through america one day.. we can dream can't we. Xx


----------



## sunshine623

Hey Jade! I'd love to go to England some day, too! I'm probably dreaming, too, though! Got the baby room cleaned out a little more, and the crib put together!!! :happydance: I'm going to attempt to post some pics of the crib. Here goes nothing! If they show up, first is the cute cow outfit, then Lily helping put the crib together, and the final product.


----------



## cranberry987

I think it's a myth about bigger ladies feeling kicks later. When you think about it what's going on? There's no fat on your uterus after all. It will mean it takes longer for dh to feel the kicks. I'm pretty sure I've got an anterior placenta (ie at the front) as on the Doppler placenta is super loud and baby is a nightmare to hear. That'll mean I feel the kicks later on most likely. Or some say not but I dunno, won't be surprised if I do

Cant sleep again tonight. Had a horrible row with dh last night. Seems like he just won't let up this week. I admit I'm hormonal and over sensitive but some things he does are just plain mean by anyone's standards

Going to ikea tmw to get some storage. Getting the house a bit more sorted. Been here 10 yrs and I've just got him to put my pictures up....


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and that cow outfit is so cute! I've got a ladybird costume in 3-6m and a 0-3 elf costume for Xmas. Hope bubs comes before Xmas as it'll look odd wearing it in mid January! Has to be done tho. Looking forward to playing dress up with a toddler and making fancy dress costumes. My dressing up box is gonna rock!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls.

Amy, I didnt realise you were in the USA either, it was the word cookout that did it, I love that, its so much better than BBQ lol. Ive always had an obsession with the Mid South area, the accents, the food etc. Ive always wanted to go over but its expensive for us from the UK :( I LOVE the cow outfit, so cute and so is your doggy x

Helen, I had a couple of weeks where I didnt sleep well at all but now Im back to normal.

I dont think my infection has gone so Im getting back onto the Drs in the morning, Im really struggling with pain in my hips too, being big and pregnant clearly isnt helping me 
:*(

Have a great Sunday everyone, we have the in laws coming this afternoon with Xanders birthday present and a huge chocolate cake - hellooooo chocolate cake and Rachels mouth!

Xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Sorry not been on much ...busy weekend...im doing the two page thing to try and reply to everyone here goes lol ...

Han - great idea about meeting local ladies, i joined netmums when i had ds and have made a couple of really great mummy friends through the meet a mum section and they both live very local x

Cranberry i love how active you are yoga and pilates wish i wasnt so lazy..i know that only i can change that though x

Rees - thats what i plan to do become a teaching assistant, i was all ready to enroll in an access to working with children in schools course which begins in september but ive put it on hold until next september now, so sorry about what happened with social services when Tegs was little must have been awful for you, there are some real horror stories out there it has always made me worry specially as ds has always been so into everything and went through a stage of forever bumping his head ..i wouldnt take him to the health visitor incase i got reported...not that i had anything to hide x

I always wanted to be a social worker but everyone and i mean EVERYONE put me off doing it. Ive often thought about doing it now im older but i suppose ive still got a few years to go for it if i really want to.

Oh Sunshine, sorry you got so upset about feeling bubs moving, honestly hun it is nothing to do with your weight at all. Im at my biggest ive ever been in pregnancy and i felt baby earlier than with the other two. With my first two i didnt really feel anything until 20+ weeks and it can be completely normal not too big hugs hun xxx Love the crib btw beautiful x

Im pretty sure ive missed a couple of pages...

I was at a wedding yesterday, had a fab day ended up rushing out in the morning and buying a new maxi dress and new sandals ...so glad i did though as felt very comfy and actually felt that although im fat as a hippo i actually looked nice, sil looked after the children for us so was really nice to have some time just me and hubby we honestly never spend time alone anymore sometimes miss it really...feel very loved up atm..even though hes laying in (i never get to lay in!).

Ds has slept through two nights in a row in his own bed which has been bliss but someones stupid house/car alarm was going off for an hour from 6.30 this morning so im still feeling pretty worn out. 

Were going to have a nice family day today...sit in the garden and enjoy the sun ...get the paddling pool out for the kids.

Hope you all have a lovely day xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Rach - hope the doc can help tomorrow hun and your feeling better soon. Enjoy the cake ...mmmmmmmm i want chocolate now have to settle for dds choc cereal x

Happy 4th July weekend Sunshine! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I find that staying active helps with the aches and pains tbh. My tailbone is a lot better now Im back to pilates, things bend easier and it gives me more energy I think after a few sessions. 

Wedding sounds fun, is great that you found something you felt good in :)

Sorry the infection is back, hope the Dr can suggest something to help, or rather give you some magical pills.

Have my 16w appt tmw, will tell them Im having a home birth, rly hope they dont make a fuss as I just cant be bothered with it. Ill just send letters if they do get arsey as theres no point arguing. DH is coming with at least, but I doubt he'll be much use if they do start threatening me with dead babies and pools of blood.


----------



## Cherrybinky

thanks Helen, Ive had a weeks worth of meds and thought it had gone but seems to be lingering and Im getting fed up and worried now. They know what it is as I had swabs done but its a typical pg problem and grrrrrrrrrr etc. lol

Home birth, youre so very brave. Petes ex and my friend Lorraine were both set on home births but Petes ex had complications and Lorraine was in so much pain she phoned an ambulance at last minute. I hope it goes well for you, Im not brave enough to go for that. 
X


----------



## cranberry987

I don't rly see it as being brave tbh. I can have gas n air if I want it and I rly doubt I'll want an epidural throughout the birth however painful it is. I just know that there's more likelihood of being pressure into/needing interventions if I start the ball rolling and it would just worry me and put too much pressure on to deliver in a specific time frame which would slow me down so more likely to need more intervention.

I'm not adverse to a transfer or epidural near the end but want to do as much as poss at home. I won't be too disappointed if I have to/want to.

I'll have my own midwife there the entire time and I think they call a second at the end, not sure about policy, and ive got a doula coming so rly I'll feel quite pampered with all these ppl helping me. 

I kinda feel like it's something which I want to experience in full tho iykwim. Yes it's going to be the worst pain I've ever felt but it's not gonna be done often so I want to feel it. Sounds mental I know. 

I can also have more control over my environment if I have a home birth. I can use a pool, eat and drink without them having a shitfit, make a nice calm place without doors banging and ppl coming in all the time

Right. Ikeatime! Come looking for me if I'm not back in 48 hrs!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hat off to you Cranberry for going for a home birth, im too much of a worrier and dh wouldnt let me be at home even if i wanted to. he made it clear with ds that he would not support home birth at all as he wanted us at hospital where he thought we would be safest. Just his opinion though. Ive read some wonderful home birth stories on the birth stories section. I did stay at home to the point of needing gas and air with ds and i was 5cm when i got to hospital. Will try and do the same this time round. The hospital where i had both mine try not to intervene unless absolutely necessary and they discourage epidurals too, i had a shot of pethidine with ds and it was hard enough getting that. I may be weird in saying this but i actually like them to examine me as i like to know where i am and need to know that im progressing. They are very anti-examining (like thats a word lol) because of the risk of infection though. I love the idea though of giving birth and then going back to your own bed afterwards. I hate staying in the hospital so that will be fab cranberry x


----------



## Rees

Amy - I wouldn't worry about not feeling kicks, I felt a few flutters with Tegs at 14 weeks, and then she'd go all quiet. She mainly kicked at night, so maybe yours is active at night when you're sleeping and you just don't notice it :)

When I was nearly due with her I felt hardly any movements, so midwife told me to count, and if I felt less than 10 movements to ring up, I tried everything to get her to move, chocolate cake the works! Then I rang them up, had only felt 7/8 movements in 24 hours, the minute I hung up she started to party! :lol:

Some baby's are just lazy :) Especially some girls, Tegs is still lazy now!

Lovely cot and cow vest! Bloody rich :)

Jayne - I got as far as having the interview for the social work degree and then they suggested the degree I ended up doing! I had to work with social workers in my 3rd year on a unit and I couldn't stand them, they were all so pig-headed and up themselves, I just wanted to slap them and say get a grip! You can't think like that! You're there to support the kids not ruin their lives! The ones I'd come into contact with when I was volunteering made my blood boil, they'd referred a young person for one to ones when she REALLY didn't need it, turns out she did need them but not for the reason they said, I wasted 8 weeks with her working on the wrong issues :dohh: She was a sweetie though :)

Rach - mmmmmm, cake! And chocolate cake too? yum :)

Helen - how far away from your hospital do you live? My last midwife was all for my homebirth, she just happened to be on holiday for 2 weeks when I was due (ta love) Doctor tried to talk me out of it, was in labour and on-call midwife hated me and sent me to bloody hospital anyway :( It got me down for ages. I'm not allowed one this time which sucks :(

I had a full roast dinner before I went to hospital :lol: and when I was there I was eating chomps and wispa golds, eating helps and they didn't turn their nose up at it.

I don't remember the pain of giving birth, I don't remember the crowning. All I know is that I can't wait until I'm in labour again and know that my baby is on the way and I can't wait until I'm actually pushing him or her out :) (I think I'm mental!)

Jayne - so long as baby is fine after delivery I'll be having my bath and discharging myself from the L&D ward, I'm not going anywhere else but home after I've had the baby, I know they're gonna want to keep me in to keep an eye on us both because of the group B strep, but if I have the anti-biotics there shouldn't be much of a problem.


Have any of you thought much about your birthplan? I'd pretty much decided mine before I knew I was pregnant again :lol: But it's the same as Tegan's pretty much, but in hospital and I've added in music, I want to give birth to the Foo Fighters :lol:

I hope you all have a lovely day, it's really sunny and warm here, Tegan went in my cousin's paddling pool yesterday (after wanting to go into the big pool she settled for a little one!) and so I think I'm off to buy one today for her :lol: We have thought about going to the beach after 4pm and having tea there too, but Tegan decided to wake u last night at half 11 and didn't go back until half 3! Then she woke up at 10 (after I'd been up for an hour, put washing on and did a major hoover - don't know how she slept through me hoovering for 20 mins!)

Enjoy the sunshine/BBQ's/party's/shopping :) xx


----------



## Rees

Oh, everytime I see the name of the group or our little piccy I get "All the single ladies" in my head, but it's "All the curvy ladies" :lol: That's gonna get stuck all day again :lol:


----------



## cranberry987

Were about 20 mins away from the hospital and as they say emcs should be started in 30 I'm happy with that. Things rarely go from fine to dangerous with no warning signs tho. My birthing plan is going to be basically leave me alone. Don't want anything offered, if i want an exam I'll say. Don't rly fancy pethadine and will try g&a but might make me feel icky so won't count on it. Id be happy with no mw tbh but she's there just in case rly. If she sends me to the hospital based on no evidence I'll just not go. They literally can't force you. If I need it the fine, otherwise jog on. I'll just call em when I'm advanced if I think they'll give me shit. Doubt they'd want to transfer me as I was pushing baby out.


----------



## Rees

One of the Septembryo's (the group of us due in September 09) had a home birth, she wanted to push but held off until the MW told her as she didn't think she was that advanced, eventually she was pushing for 2 hours and no success, got into the ambulance and baby was born in a lay-by :lol: 

At least you're not too far away from the hospital, I'm about 35/40 mins away from ours. Can't see why they won't let you go for a home birth if you're hospital is that close! i hope you get it hun!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Leigh, I had it all sorted, hypno-birthing, soft music, water pool, gas and air. 

Now, its do as much as I can on my own, maybe some gas and air but definitely using the hypno-birthing. Then epidural all the way as I dont do pain well. I have also decided, if I need to, I will take the extra hospital time too! Bed, fed and kept an eye on by the pros, nice! 

Lunch today girls?
Were having deep filled steak and onion pie, fresh steamed carrots, garlic butter asparagus and new potatoes with herbs roasted in the oven YUMMYYYY.
x


----------



## xheartsx

Afternoon girls :) How are you lovely bunch? I haven't stopped cleaning since i got up, and i've been doing lots of bending etc and my belly and back really hurt. I'm going to have to start realising that i am actually pregnant and can't do as much as i used to! Baby is very active now i've sat down though! Lots of flutters in there :) 

Dougie will be back from work about 5pm. He owns a catering van and has taken it to a dog show this weekend. I've got beef in the slow cooker so i'm going to do a nice roast with boiled potatos and yorkie puds and peas! And for pudding... CHOCOLATE. 

Watching scrubs. Love it! 

Dougie woke me up at 3 o clock this morning because he could smell smoke, he was convinced our flat was on fire! Then he tried to get lucky, but i kind of had a 'rumble' but let him down last minute.. he wasn't a happy bunny! I told him it was for his own good, he had to get up at 6!! I don't think he saw it like that, he's not had bedroom fun for a looooooong time!!

xxx

xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

I havent had any bedroom action for 3-4 weeks now because of this bloody infection! No sex before Drs because I knew something was wrong, no sex during antibiotics and now no sex because I dont think its gone and also because youre not supposed to do it for a week after either. Im even getting annoyed that I havent had any and thats not like me as since my bfp Ive been right off it and I have to say were both normally sex mad (tmi)! lol

Isobel is sitting behind me playing with my hair and it feels sooo nice, Id love an indian head massage for a good hour, that would be so relaxing. 

Ive been listening to some relaxation on You Tube and its amazing and really chills me out. I collect indian gods and along with holding one of those for comfort, its bliss! (you will all think Im weird now!)
x


----------



## sunshine623

Thanks Cranberry and Sparkle! Logically I know that, and I do have an anterior placenta, so that's probably what's keeping me from really feeling anything yet. Still drives me crazy though! lol 

Rachel, It's the same here. I'd love to travel over there sometime, but it's really pricey, so that'll have to be a ways in the future. Nick's been all over the world with the military, so he really doesn't care if we travel or not. Men! I have been to Brazil once, but that's the only time I've been out of the country. Oh, and I hope you feel better soon! 

Cranberry, I think it really is brave to do a home birth. I guess that's what women did for ages, so it should be normal, but I don't think I could do it. I'm too much of a chicken!

Rees, made me laugh when you said you wanted to deliver to Foo Fighters! lol Hadn't even thought about anything like that.


----------



## Rees

I only realised I wanted to deliver to the Foo's when I was coming back from the scan and rocking out to Foo's sat on the train listening to them :)

My friend has gone to see them again today and I'm so jealous!

Rach - I've been thinking about hypno-birthing but I keep changing my mind! I think I'll start looking at the technique's in about a months time and discuss it more with Luke I guess!

Tegan's been a pain in the ass at night and keeps waking up and keeping odd hours, so we've not been "getting jiggy" and we're still not back to normal after our fights last weekend! Sometimes I've felt like it, but he stays downstairs for so long on his laptop that I get fed up and fall asleep! :lol:

We've had a fun day today, bought Tegs a little paddling pool from argos, put it up in the back yard and she had a ball :) Splashing around, face in the water, drinking it like a dog... :lol: best £4 I've ever spent on her! Apparently it can also be used as a ball pool, but we already have one of those for her (and 400 balls!).

I feel knackered already and I have work tomorrow so hopefully it'll be a bit cooler tonight and I can get some proper sleep!


----------



## cranberry987

Seems like everyones having a larvely sunday :)

Ive just cleared out the back bedroom and put all my craft things away. I have kit for about 20 hobbies, stained glass, jewellry making, knitting, the whole lot. Just finished off a patchwork blanket which has been hanging around for 7 yrs or so. Heres thepic

We're having chicken kebabs tonight which I <3 and are super healthy. Im so hungry now that Im not sure I can wait actually! 

x


----------



## cranberry987

Has anyone else got a journal btw?


----------



## Cherrybinky

Leigh, Pete hasnt really had a say in my birthing plan (or lack of it) because its not him going through the pain LOL. The hypno birthing is a great read, its all about controlling your pain through the mind and breathing, I love the idea. I wont listen to the CD for another couple of months though. 

Helen, I have a journal on here but I dont write in it much, just every few weeks. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/611232-baby-bests-diary.html

x


----------



## Rees

WOW, Helen, that's amazing!

You knit too don't you? (I think I remember seeing your name on a knitting thread somewhere)

I've started my journal yesterday, gotta stick my rambling's somewhere, not got much to put in there at the moment though! Didn't know where to start so started at the beginning and stuck in some pics, including one of me and Luke a few hours or days old :lol: (together)


----------



## Cherrybinky

My Mum hasnt knitted since about 1973 but shes offered to knit some cardis for baby as I have a thing for hand knitted stuff. 
Nan has crochered some baby blankets for us too (6 to be precise) and theyre lovely.


----------



## cranberry987

Ive tried to do a blanket, well Ive done one, but realised its far too small and I cba with it rly. Ive done a cardy and some booties but theyll only be worn for 5 mins so doesnt seem worth it. Have some my GM knitted for me to wear when I was born, my mum keeps everything (Im 32 now so shes quite a hoarder).

I go through stages of loving something then being rly bored with it. I think Im just too worn out at the end of a day to knit at the moment, it needs concentration a lot of the time. I might do a cross stitch for the baby room next.


----------



## Rees

I'm in the middle of 2 cross stitches :lol:

A cat for my mum but am doing really thin backstitching with very fine gold thread and it's a nightmare so I started doing Tegan in a monkey alphabet, but haver messed up on the T and can't be arsed to redo it!

My mum knits, she'll do cardi's again and she's just started Charlie Bear for the baby and then she's knitting a Peppa Pig for Tegs :)

I can't knit for shit!


----------



## pink sparkle

My mums knits done me a few cardi's but i only like them when babies are really little.

The hypno birthing does sound great - in terms of breathing techniques and keeping calm - i really found that i naturally knew how to breath (hope that makes sense) I remember focusing on a clock (with dd) and breathing through my contractions i remember thinking 'push the pain out'. I think we all panic a lil bit during labour in thinking omg i cant do it and omg im really about to push a baby through my vagina lol! OMG ive done it twice before and im thinking omg why am i doing it again lol! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I got quite scared by a dairylea box in the shops. Theyre about 10cm wide! Is that all?!!

Im sure I'll freak out and tell everyone to go home because this baby is staying in. Doesn't it just seem like the weirdest thing tho growing a person inside you then pushing it out! Doesn't seem natural to me. 

Panic is actually one of the signs that you're fully dilated, it's the transition and ppl often wig out. So rly its a good thing, will just keep telling myself that!


----------



## pink sparkle

Daft as it sounds i honestly dont think its as bad as i thought it would be, dont get me wrong the pain is bad but just not as bad as expected...well with dd anyway. Wont get into ds! Fingers crossed no one here has a back to back labour! Im pretty sure if you are your not allowed a home birth they send you to hospital, its what i was told on another thread x


----------



## sunshine623

As for doing the deed, I was always the one raring to go, but now I rarely want it. We've only done it about once every couple of weeks the whole time I've been pregnant. Definitely NOT our usual! lol Guess he's doing alright though! lol 

I haven't really thought much about a birth plan. I hear all this stuff about it, but since I've never really been through it, I don't even know how to plan for what I want. I just want it to go as easy as possible and for baby to be healthy. Guess if we have another I'll know more of what to expect so I can plan better.


----------



## cranberry987

I suppose it depends how hardcore you want to be with your home birth. Ive not researched it but if back to back is just more painful then there's not rly any need to go in, they just might advise it. Same with some breeches, they might not always need a c section it's just easier for them if you have one. 

It's hard to know what to out on birthing plan. There's a template on the nhs and boots website apparently. Someone suggested I think about "pain relief, internals (if u want to be left alone) the vit k injection. cord clamming and then if u want a natural or managed 3rd stage (placenta) then what u want to do with the placenta"

You can always change your mind if you think hold on this isn't how i expected. Mines gonna be based on well this is how i think I'll feel more comfortable. Like i think I don't
Want any internals as if I'm not where i expect to be I'll get demotivated and start to be v negative about it but come the event I might want to have em just to see where I am. 

And ATM I think I want a physiological third stage but when it comes down to it I might just wanna get it out so I can go to bed with baby. Its just what ppl will do in the absence of me telling em otherwise. Or that's the theory anyway :p

Up at my usual mid morning time again. Grrr. But, it's 16w appt day! 10am mw and 4pm
Hospital for some useless appt. Need to ask mw about anti d yuk. Think I'm just gonna have it as dh doesn't rly see the point of getting him tested so it's gonna be hard to get the blood out of him for it!


----------



## sunshine623

Ok, now that I figured out I can get pics on here from my camera pretty easily here's a bump pic. Gonna try to put up a pic from 15 weeks to compare to the 19 week pic from today. Not the greatest pics (sorry), and I think the one from today actually looks like I have LESS of a bump than last week! But definitely a difference from 15 to 19 weeks.


----------



## cranberry987

I think it just looks higher up and bigger tbh altho you know your own body. Theres a difference tho! Yey

Lying awake here and i swear I can feel baby. Feels like a soft raspberry bring blown from
The inside. Like blblblblblblbl. Felt it for a few days but now im sure.


----------



## xheartsx

Sunshine, lovely bump pics :) 

Cranberry that probably is baby! 

It's actually sunny in Scotland today. Taking an hour lunch because the boss is away in Cyprus for 3 weeks! So i think i will go for a nice walk in the sunshine.

Have a nice day ladies. Xx


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Oh I've missed so much on here over the weekend! I always figure that no one will be posting over the weekend, so I haven't really been on! How wrong I was!!!

Well, you've all probs seen my poor legs on FB! I only sat out for 2 hours, but I didn't put my cream on before I went out in it, I put it on outside (cream works best if you put it on 30 mins before you go into the sun) Silly me, I won't be doing that again! I hate sunburn, and always think peeps are so silly when they get it, as it can be easily avoided. Really enjoyed yesterday though, had a nice BBQ with the family and then watched a silly film called Couples Retreat in the evening. 

I've been on Netmums and there are no mums close to me, the nearest is 25 miles away! Nevermind, I'm sure I'll meet some at antenatal. I've not really thought about my birthplan yet, but going to buy hypnobirthing book and CD soon and start doing it! Great idea, anything to try to control the pain is good. Is anyone else worried about eating before labour for fear of 'pooping'? I am a little if I'm honest!

Today I got on the dreaded scales :( :( So sad, I don't know whats happened but I've put on 5lbs!!!! As you know, I have been posting my food up and am not doing so bad but still putting loads of weight on, I'm 15 stone 2lbs now. Thats Thats a 21lb increase! I've completely cut out butter and I've been much more active these last couple of weeks. I've decided that I'm going to join Slimming World, its the only thing I can do to help, feel so demoralised about it! At this rate I'll put on 4 stone during pregnancy and then if the BF doesn't work I'm screwed!

Rachel - Cherry - My hips have been getting all pins and needles due to sleeping on my side, I think I need a new V-shaped pillow as the one I got 10 weeks ago is really flat now. Sozza you're infection won't bugger off, that must be really annoying.

Amy - Sunshine - I love the Moo Moo outfit and your cot is beautiful! Great bumpy pics, you are def filling out on the bottom picture.

Jayne - Pinksparkle - Lovely to hear your DS is sleeping more, it must be so hard looking after a 'toggler' as Holly used to call them, whilst preggers, I know Rees is too. 

Helen - Cranberry - How did the appointment go? How did they take the Homebirth idea? You made me laugh about the Dairylee box comment!! :rofl:

Leigh - Ress - The paddling pool sounds lovely, great idea, I could have done with one of them yesterday!

Hope everyone else is good. Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

I've been having pins and needles in my right hip too. I was a bit worried about it! Don't worry about your weight gain Han. If you know you have been eating better and being more active, then your body is only gaining weight because it needs to for the little one! I've not weighed myself for a week now but as you know was up at 14lbs. 

It will come off after baby is born. You can go out walking lots with the pram etc. Keep smiling! :)


----------



## Gemmylou86

Hi lovely ladies.

Thought I'd share my weekend food diary with you as it was awful :( seriously.

Saturday:

Ginsters peppered steak slice

Pork pie (wtf I dont even LIKE pork pies)

Choc m/shake from kfc when oh went to get his lunch.

Indian restaurant (chicken tikka massala, pilau rice, popadoms and garlic naan)

Sunday:

Mc donalds breakfast

Roast for lunch (chicken, pots, peas, broc, sweet potato, yorks and carrots)

Magnum ice cream

Some sour cream and chive pringles.
Can irn bru.

Somebody tell me they ate more crap this weekend? Xx


----------



## cranberry987

Had my 16w appt with the MW and brought up home birthing and she was better than I thought. It was the old witch MW as the one I was supposed to see was off on holiday, even tho I specifically checked that it would be her...

Anyway, she had a student in with her so I think she was showing off, but she was fine tbh. Told me all about the risks of shoulder dystocia, and that scans arent accurate, but then why do them? Also, I know theres room for error, but a 7lb predicted baby isnt suddenly going to turn into an 11lb toddler. She said that they will support me whatever my decision but that she wants to make sure its informed which is fair enough. She said the only real difference for me is that the scbu is upstairs if youre in hospital rather than a 20 min drive in an ambulance.

She said that they would take me in for failure to progress/wait and I didnt tell her that I would be refusing exams, thought that was a conversation for later. Basically the message was well if youre sure dear. Will have to see how things go ofc, I said to her that if Im ill I'll go in, otherwise I see it as a natural process.

They dont deliver birthing packs, they bring them with at the birth and I have to sort my own pool as they dont hire them out. I didnt ask about the arrangements for MW but she said that its shared between MW in the area, hope shes not mine. Id almost rather have someone worse but a clean slate. 

So I feel ok about it, was worried Id have a fight on my hands. Also, the bloody woman found the HB in about 20 secs, it takes us 20 mins! Maybe she isnt as rubbish as I make her out :p The noises which I thought were my guts blurping are actually movements oO odd. I reckon I can feel some odd fluttery blblblbl feelings, MW told me its far too early tho, 16w...? Sounds right to me.

Also, I bloody sold a crappy old pine desk on ebay for £50! I had it on as £20 bid and £50 BO and I never thought it would sell. Some preggo wants it for a sewing table and shes desperate so her dad is coming round now. I think its the gods of Karna as ive put my pine drawers on freecycle.


----------



## pink sparkle

Thats great news about the home delivery, im sure they will support you all the way, they have to point out the risks involved etc. Like you said if there was any risk to you or baby at any point you would go to the hospital. I have two hospitals local to me and you can only deliver at one if you are deemed low risk as its more midwife run and known as a birthing centre and if theres an emergency you have to be transferred to the other by ambulance. I have opted to be at the main one but will be assessed later on as if i am low risk i would quite like to go to the birthing centre, they have pools etc and are a lot more relaxed and you get to go home after 6 hours.

Oh god you got me thinking about my back to back labour. It does make it more painful and gruelling and although most babies are delivered perfectly fine it does increase the chances of intervention vontouse or forceps. In the worst case baby can literally get stuck and emergency c section is needed. With my labour though the worst part was you get the urge to push a lot sooner than you should, i was only 6cm when the overwhelming urge to push started and if you push when your not fully dilated you can cause your cervix to swell which then leads to the intervention. I have heard stories of no break from the contractions too. 

On discovery health there was a show about homebirths i used to watch, not sure if its still on but was fab...lots of women at home in pools with doula's on there. If i wasnt such a scardy cat id love a homebirth although id have to kick the kids out as i dont think i could deal with them around me and dont think it would be nice for them to see me in pain especially riley who wouldnt understand what was happening. 

Id say at 16 weeks you are feeling baby move, sometimes the mw's are so bloody text book!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Statistically home births and birthing suites are as safe as each other, some would feel more comfortable being in a more medical environment tho if you know what I mean, and rly you gotta do what feels the most right. MW bring a lot of kit with them, Im sure she said they bring ventouse equipment with them, unless I heard wrong which suprised me. I suppose in the hospital they wouldnt do it any different if you did need a ventouse delivery.

I would definately not have the kids about me if I had any, Id be worrying if they needed feeding and all that. Im thinking about my cats already, think theyll have to get locked upstairs or something. Or maybe DH can deal with them and syphon them outside without them going near me, I rly dont want them puncturing my pool or anything, can you imagine that! Would be tragic lol

We just altered our sky package about so we can get the home health type ones and Ive forgotten to sky+ all the programmes! Will have a look now. Have seen videos of ppls home births but a full programme would be nice to see.

DH has just offered to do some painting, thats unheard of. I didnt even ask him to do it! Wonder what hes done wrong :p


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls. Im so pleased that youve had your home birth booked in Helen, I am so interested to see how it goes for you. I love the thought of just being at home, doing my own thing to have my baby but Im petrified enough as it is so will be going into hosp and staying there if given the option for a couple of days. :) 

Ive watched lots of birth videos but none have done much for me really, they havent put me off or made me feel better either way. I shall be watching some more though for extra details!

Im so bored and I just keep sighing all the time. Ive hoovered, mopped and cleaned and have not a thing to do. Petes going to carry on with the spare room decorating soon and says I should go out but theres nowhere to go :( 
X


----------



## pink sparkle

Yeah i know what you mean about statistics of birthing centres and home births i was pointing out id be in exactly the same position as you just have to go from centre to main hospital. I know that my local mw's actually encourage and support home births. A lady i know has three children and a mega hospital phobia and has had all three of hers at home. She didnt opt for a birthing poor but had them in the living room in front of the tv. Her middle daughter was born one week after mine and we had the same mw and then her son who's nearly three came into the world same as with his older sisters watching tv and eating breakfast cereal lol!

Lol at dh just get him to do it quick before he changes his mind x


----------



## cranberry987

ah ok got ya :)

I just remembered that in our family 7lb 12 babies are the norm. I was 7 12, my mum was, my aunty was, my oldest cousin was, the turkey the xmas before I was born was too!


----------



## pink sparkle

lol at the turkey!

Are there rules on homebirths and how big they think your baby will be? I have tinkers 5lb5oz and 6lb9oz x


----------



## pink sparkle

There predictions are usually wrong with ds they told me when i was in labour i was having a very big boy...err no 6lb9oz! 

My sis in law had a 9lb12oz but she did need an emergency c-section after many many long gruelling hours of trying to get him out naturally. On the otherhand an aunt has had hers naturally without a stich and they have all been around the 10lb mark (shes had four) and shes got a pretty small frame too!


----------



## cranberry987

You could have a 6th man inside of you and still birth at home if you wanted. They can't force you to go in for any reason, but there's some situations where you'd kinda want to. Like if you know your baby needs surgery after birth it would probably be best to do a hospital birth. With big babies they don't do much different at home or at hospital, it's just if their shoulders get stuck, but that can happen to skinny women as well. If I had small hips for example and baby was measuring huge then I might be more panicy at home which kinda defies the point. Aim of a home birth is to be more relaxed so you progress better but in some situations you might be more relaxed in hospital or with an epi

I'm not sure what they'd recommend if bubs was small. If theyre not likely to need any special care afterwards then I'd think you'd be perfect for a hb.


----------



## xheartsx

That's fab you have your home birth all booked up! I think i am going to go for the birthing pool. Oh god.. we have to go through labour! I will be petrified. I'm a total wuss at the best of times. 

How are you all feeling now ? Do you have your energy back yet? I'm still struggling with feeling dead tired all the time. Xx


----------



## Tizy

Holly was 8lb 6oz, and I wasn't told that was terribly big, maybe it is, I was the same weight (when I was born).

Gemmylou, Hehe it does look like you've had a fun 'eating' weekend, don't worry too much, how much weight have you put on? I notice your due the day before me? I'm sure you're probably doing much better than me!! I'm gonna start slimmimg world tomorrow as I need to get this weight gain under control, and I know I'll kick myself afterwards if I don't. 

Morning Rachel, I do that when i'm bored or fed up - sigh all the time. Are there any crafty clubs you could join, make some things for baby? 

Hi Jade, thanks for the nice comments not to worry bout my weight, *sigh* but I am! Gonna chat to MW about it on Monday at the 20 week scan! 

Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh han big hugs hun, you were so determined not to let weight gain get you down...hope your ok xxx You dont seem to have been eating a massive amount though tbh, could it be water retention? Defo mention it to your mw as they can test and rule things out xxx

I dont know what they class as big or small tbh, although megan was classed as small (but she was three weeks early) and ds was classed as 'borderline' small lol! Im getting extra scans to check this one is growing ok. I noticed at my 20 week scan that im measuring slightly small but we will see they can 'catch up' x

Im so bored and tired...there are a million things i could be doign around the house but ds is fast asleep and the only thing i feel fit for is joining him! x


----------



## cranberry987

Dont they say that you should sleep when baby sleeps? i reckon that applies up until theyre 18 tbh. Have a nap! This weather is doing me in, cant stop yawning...


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh i would but hes been asleep too long already in for a late night so i need to wake him up and not join him! lol! Im so tired today its seems to be getting so much worse lately but im pretty lucky so far didnt have a very tired first tri!

When does 3rd tri start? x


----------



## pink sparkle

I really should know that shouldnt i? baby no3! ooops x


----------



## pink sparkle

is reading up on home birthing...just interested i suppose, cranberry have you checked out homebirth.org.uk? x


----------



## cranberry987

yep :) https://www.aims.org.uk/ and https://www.midwifery.org.uk/ are rly good too, talks about all the interventions you might be offered

Oh at the MW she told me that I got my Anti - d at 28w, didnt someone on here have that, Rachel/cherrybinky maybe? I thought it was something like 18w and 26w jabs.


----------



## cranberry987

Just had my hospital check up and they didn't weigh me either! Felt stupid asking for it so didn't bother. Saw the consultant for about 15 secs but as all is fine there's not much to do rly


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yes its meee, I have my Anti D at 28 weeks. Its booked already :( 

I have my GTT booked too and my Anti natal classes are in the process of being sorted by the hosp too.

PS Im doing well as I havent had a sleep today but do feel like slipping into a coma!

X


----------



## spellfairy

Hi ladies;) this heat is unreal. Done a little painting today as we are refurb a house:( hard work. I was on bed rest but figure I am nearly 12 weeks I'm doing a few things snails pace. Just a wee bit everyday whilst the OH at work.


----------



## cranberry987

Hello

Got an amazing changing table off gumtree for £30, had a bit of a saga picking it up as DH hadnt told me that one of the seats in the car doesnt bloody go down, oh well tho, home now and its spotless, honestly its like youd get in a shop and theyre £100 new.

Theres a pic at https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/5901744394/

Hope everyones managing in the heat, imagine if we were like 8m pregnant, I dont think Id go out!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Spellfairy, its been milder over here today thank god. I havent moved all day (lazy) but still managed to have swollen toes! :( 

Helen, I LOVE your changing table. I cant wait for mine to arrive in about 20 mins :) exciting. lol. 

Ive ordered a hot curry for tea from the indian, I NEEDED one (blush). Fattening but required as its getting late and I was starving plus OH has been decorating Xanders new room all day so he appreciated a curry too.

Whats everyone else had for tea?
X


----------



## cranberry987

Not had mine yet, we normally eat around 8pm. Bought crispy duck and pancakes from Tesco and might have that as I am staaarving. Its for 4-6 ppl tho so will try not to scoff the whole thing, im sure thats 4-6 as a starter tho.

Rich just painted the study yellow with the rest of the baby room paint. Took him about 45 mins as he used magical marvelous frog tape round the edges, soooo much better than masking tape. more expensive but saves hours and we always rowed about how jaggedy it looked, lovely smooth lines now :)

Gonna put a new floor in there, some cheapy lino I think, but he refuses to fit it, so looks like Im doing it.... all it needs is a stanley knife and a bit of patience... MEN ><


----------



## xheartsx

The changer is fab :) Mmmm curry! I ended up having scrambled egg and beans on toast!

The last time i weiged myself over a week ago i'd put on 14lbs. Weighed myself before dinner and i was at 13 1/2 lbs. Result!

Its sooo hot today. Far too much. I wouldn't leave if i was 8 months pregnant either. Lucky for me living in scotland the sun is gone tomorrow and back to rain !! xx


----------



## Tizy

Hello Spellfairy, not seen ya for a bit, hope you're ok.

Cranberry (Helen) love the changing table, and a bargain!!! I'm really short of stuff but we've run out of money, not sure how we're gonna get the rest of the stuff we need!

I made aubergine and tomato tarts for tea with ricotta and parmesan, we had it with salad. Tomorrow diet starts for definate, going to do Slimming World. Hopefully I can stop this runnyaway weight gain!

Watching the soaps now I think Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Are you on freecycle? There's a TON of baby stuff of there. It's sometimes a bit used, if it was pristine they'd sell it after all, but if youve a car to collect then its free so you've lost nothing. I've got loads of good shit off there!


----------



## cranberry987

Duck was crap. No way that would feed 6ppl. I'm still hungry after it. Was enough meat for small 3 pancakes unless you ate the bones and skin yuk. Don't fancy anything else now but I'm hungry :( stupid lying tescos


----------



## spellfairy

Hi tizy ur dinner sounds lush:) I had a chip butty And my prenatal vits lol. Tonight my oh and his mate fitted my new cooker ohlala now I can cook but no kitchen fitted yet lol.


----------



## cranberry987

Morning

Well I'm up and i said last night that if i was up early I'd go for a swim. Don't have work til 11 and I rly should go but just can't make self gooooo

Might go at 8.30 actually then i can go before work. Yes. Two hrs of lounging around seems enough before a leisurely swim. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Morning all! 
Cranberry, what a bargain!! Gorgeous table. (did you make it to the pool??)
I can't wait to start buying stuff. I shall have to make more time to look on ebay and freecycle etc. I'm not really an internet shopper though but sure I can turn into one! I popped into mothercare on Sunday just for a little look around and felt really emotional!! sad or what?! Didn't buy anything, wasn't intending to so that's ok! 
This may sound stupid but is there a list of things we should buy?- I know most of it's common sense but this is my first baby and I don't want to forget anything.... when I got married last year there were tons of checklists in the magazines that were really helpful! If anyone can point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls, 

How's everyone today? Well after a thoroughly depressing day yesterday about my weight, I've woken today full of optimism! I'm all set to do Slimming World, I've just got to pop to Asda after work to get a few SW essentials, cottage cheese, low fat yoghurt, fry light etc! I'll keep ya posted on how I get on and I've also joined the SW thread on here, so hoping those girls will help me too, most of them have already had their babies but I'm sure they'll be supportive! I'm going to inform my MW on Monday at my 20 week scan - do we see the midwife then? anybody know?

Hope everyone lese is ok Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls. Ive had the most awful night. 

Had an indian for tea last night, 1/2 hour after eating it I was in agony, spend well over an hour rocking in pain on the toilet, it was running out of me (tmi!) and I had a sick bowl as was both ends. The pain was unbearable. Ive had it before several times over the years when Ive eaten something dodgy but was worried for baby! I went to bed 8pm in pain and was back on the the loo 9pm. Pain wouldnt go on the left where I get my IBS. Finally fell asleep and babys hb and movement is ok this morning on doppler. 

Anyways, I ordered some maternity pants online from VERY.co.uk and had them delivered to a 'local' shop. Only to find this morning after walking 40 mins in boiling heat that the shop changed its name and wasnt where I thought it was and was closed till 11am and I got there at 9.11am. I started to sob. Ive complained to Very.co.uk and theyre sending me some more knickers free delivery to our house. Im knackered and feel shit :( 

Han, theres no point worrying about your weight hun, eat what you eat and when youve had baby you can worry then. I was concerned to start with but now I just think, if I put 3 stone on, so be it. I will do WW after Xmas. You wont see your midwife normally till 35 weeks now, I get to see mine at 23 weeks because of my GTT X

Hope you all have a good day. xx


----------



## cranberry987

My yellow notes say 25 or 28w I think for next mw. Bear in mind sw need you to get mw to sign off if you go to groups and they dont even tell you your weight which seems like a total waste if time to me. I'd follow the diet plan if you wanted and forget the groups. 

Sorry you were so poorly from the curry, glad all is ok on the Doppler, make sure you keep hydrated. 

I went for a swim buy it was a bit halfhearted tbh. Just eaten a prawn sandwich, I have a bit of an obsession with them atm. Hungry again an my cherries which I bought this week are mouldy! Time for a Starbucks run I think mmm

Off to stupid work now. Laters


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Helen, Yeh I'm not going to the classes as i can't afford it, but I've done SW lots of times before, so I know what I'm doing. 

Rachel, god your night sounds horrendous! So glad you're feeling better and bubs is ok. 

Was meaning to ask, my LO has gone quiet, was getting daily kicks, now nothing for a couple of days, has anyone else had this? Checked with doppler night before last and all was ok!

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Midwife told me they dont see me for ages now (esp if its not your first). Mine says 25 weeks to but she drew a line through it right to 35 weeks then changed her mind because of my GTT testing, she wants to see me whilst thats all going on etc. 
To be honest, if I hadnt seen a midwife at all I dont think it would matter, they havent done much. The hosp took my bloods and apart from fill in things I cant read, they havent told me much or helped me with anything. 

Im just braving some toast now Helen, it was horrible. I said to Pete, if I cant cope with this pain I wont like childbirth, epidural all the way LOL

Han, my bump buddy has been getting kicks and movement every day then it stopped and she doesnt have a doppler but had a scan and all was well. I guess they just stop for a bit and go to sleep. I was so worried last night with the pain and worried it might poison baby but all seems ok. I wont be eating Indian again till after baby is born :( put me off totally. 

I did WW online £10.95 a month and was fantastic and cheaper than weekly classes, although you cant do WW whilst pg. You get a graph, weigh in, points calculator, measurements, forums etc, I lost 15lb in about 4-5 weeks. Loved it and cant wait to get back on it. I dont like SW.
X


----------



## cranberry987

I reckon if you're at all worried then have a scan, hb on Doppler doesn't necessarily mean all is well but it probably is. No harm in calling the mw seeing what they say if you're worried

Someone said to me that the pain of childbirth isn't like a pain pain it's mote like a pressure pain so you might surprise yourself

Grr! Mil started on with "well your sil needed a c section. And well I went to a mw led unit" firstly sil probably had problems because of the hospital environment. And secondly mw unit stats are the same as home birth. Gahhh. Shutup silly woman!! There, cleansed now :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Why would all not be well? Baby has a strong hb and is moving around. Ive never called my midwife yet, people panic over nothing. 

*goes off to cry and panic*

Edit: Ok rang my mw and she said its fine, she said an upset stomach with pain (esp as I have IBS) is not a problem, she said to stay away from indian food now as a touch of food poisoning can cause contractions but nothing to worry about. Phew. 
X


----------



## Tizy

Hmmm, i was thinking that perhaps baby had just changed position? I don't feel its a MW issue but was just thinking that others will have experienced the same and looking for reassurance. 

Rachel, glad everything is ok sweetie. Don't panic. I thought Helens reference was to me to call MW!! 

I did WW online, it was great and will def join again afterwards. Was tempted last night becuase I don't actualy eat any of the WW meals, make all my own and so thought it might be ok to do whilst preggers but apparently not! 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

My Dr couldnt understand why WW wasnt allowed, she thought the diet was amazing when I went to see her at 4 weeks but said it was best to stop if thats what they recommended. 

Its still healthy eating after all. 

I just re read the post and wondered who Helen was talking to as well but presumed it was me lol. Anyway MW said Im fine and they dont scan for an upset tummy. 

Helen, Im hoping for a c section !! Im petrified of child birth and the pain :( 
x


----------



## xheartsx

Hi Ladies, Rachel that sounds awful!! I bet that has totally put you off indians. You and baby are ok though so you don't need to worry :) 

Han, don't get upset about your weight! I bet it totally evens itself out over the rest of 2nd & 3rd tri! Just enjoy being pregnant and having a few extra treats. 

I too cannot WAIT to get back onto WW!! I went to the meetings every week, because it was the knowing that i was getting weighed each week that kept me going. I refuse to put my 4 stone back on that i lost, and can't wait until i am back in full swing on WW.

I was laying in bed lastnight thinking about labour. My god i shat myself haha. I can't handle an epi though, it freaks me out, so natural all the way unless i have no choice!

I really need to order some maternity clothes now. My clothes are beginning to get a bit..cosey on me!

Helen, well done on the swim!! 

what's for lunch today ladies? I don't know what to have. Xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies

Rachel so sorry you were so poorly after your indian takeaway and hope that you are feeling a little better today. Im appalled that your mw has said you wont be seen now until 35 weeks that just seems crazy. 

Han, i saw a mw at my 12 weeks scan and had weight and height done etc so when i went for my 20 week scan it was just a scan and i didnt see a mw. I was quite shocked about it as i saw one when i had ds 2 years ago! Im too scared to step on the scales i should though and i should join you doing sw just to get weight gain under control.

Helen well done on your swim even though you werent keen to do it. If you dont mind me asking (very politely) have you heard lots of horror stories about hospitals etc as you seem very anti NHS pregnancy care and hospital system or have you had a personal bad experience. Im all for us being individuals with our our preferences etc but just curious about why you are so anti hospital births etc. 

Rachel i bet you suprise yourself with how strong your pain threshold will be during labour and the best thing is to have a completely open mind about it all and maybe you will need an epi and maybe you wont hun...id stick money on it that you will be amazingly strong! My mum told me after i had my dd that i had totally shocked her as i was such a wimp but despite being 30 odd hours from waters breaking to delivering i managed on only gas and air. i just completely went with an open mind ...no intervention...no tears..no stitches - thank god!


----------



## pink sparkle

oh meant to say i had 20 week scan, then saw the mw at 22 weeks, wont see her now until 28 weeks and then once i hit 30 weeks i think its every other week and if there are any other concerns it will be every week or more.

I asked about gtt test and i was told that when my bloods were done my levels (not sure what levels) were 3.6 and they only test if it goes above 6. I will have more bloods done at 28 weeks and if the levels 6 or above then i will have the gtt test. I thought i would automatically have it because im fat.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Jayne, 
She said 'normally' if there are no problems, there isnt a reason to see me as they cant tell you much or do anything. I have to say they midwives and system is amazing here and I cant fault it although they dont seem to do much when you do go. 
Im high BMI (hence my GTT testing) and have diabetes in the family so shes seeing me at 25 weeks. Also, because Im o rhesus neg she said its best to.
I wont be eating indian again and have managed some lunch but I still have a tender tummy and feel a bit crappy. 
I have 19 tattoos and have endured piercings with no numbing but the pain of childbirth is not something I want to go through at all. Im petrified of it completely beginning to end :( 
X


----------



## cranberry987

Just catching up quickly. I didn't mean that panic was needed, I'm sure all is fine just didn't want you sitting and worrying about it :) I meant well!


----------



## pink sparkle

Rach, thats good that they are testing you to be on the safe side because of family history. My BMI is high also. 

I know it doesnt seem that they do much but testing urine and bp can indicate if problems may arise, isnt it strange how differently some areas of the country deal with us preggers ladies! Im pretty sure im back at 28 weeks for bloods and routine testing (urine and bp) and then if all ok there i wont be back until 32 weeks. I dont blame you for being scared hun but oh my all those tattoos without numbing! I dont have any but have heard ppl say its as bad or worse as childbirth lol! I was reading up on complications etc last night...really wish i hadnt scared myself to bloody death! xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Wowza 19 tattoos! I <3 them. I plan on having many more! I have 6 so far. My next one is going to be a maaasive peacock on my thigh! I priced it before i fell pregnant and now it's on hold, but it will happen, it will! 

Oh no reading up on complications cannot have been a good idea!! Oh and i'm going to keep doing this as it might help me to be good, but here is my food diary for yesterday:

Roll and sausage and tattie scone (oops)
3 x crumpets & peanut butter
2 finger kit kat
3 x toast with scrambled egg and beans (nom nom nom)
1 lemon cake


----------



## pink sparkle

Han, i meant to reply on here hun, just seen your thread in 2nd Tri. Ive the odd times here and there where ive not felt lo for a day or two but found that ive been busy and not noticed. Could this be the case? Could you take some time out to sit and relax and really concentrate on bump? Maybe eat something sugary and have an icy cold drink? Just to try and get bubs moving to make you feel a bit better? Your theory that baby has moved into a different position could be right. Defo no harm in giving your mw a call just for some professional reassurance. Try not to worry (so easier said than done):hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Hey, thanks Jayne, I got some really nice responses from peeps and feel much better now :)

Done well so far today with my eating, so just got to remember not to snack before I have made the tea!!!

Off home now. Bye Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Glad your feeling better its horrible when we get worried its inevitable (so cannot spell) that we will though xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi, home now after horrible day of meetings about disabled children's schooling and all I kept thinking was god, hope my child doesnt have to go through all this crap

I should have said before, I was repying to tizy, sorry I wasnt clear. As I said before, I just meant that a call to the MW will probably make you feel a lot better if youre worrying loads. And with the curry thing I agree that it wouldnt have done any harm to bubs :)

With the MIL thing Im annoyed with her because she keeps bloody going on and on about it. Shes said it three times, and the thing is shes talking out of her ass as she doesnt know a thing about it, and she had the exact same birth as me pretty much but thinks somehow it was magically safer just because she did it in a different building.

Id support anyones decision to have any birth they want tbh, just because Ive made the choice to plan for a hb doesnt mean its for everyone, I totally understand why ppl would have epidurals and c sections, just isnt for me. I dont want you to think im some militant who thinks all women should give birth squatting in fields, I think that you gotta do what youre most comfortable with and if that means hospital then fair enough Id support you to the ends of the earth

Ive not had any bad experiences with the NHS, I think theyre great if youre ill but I just dont see this as an illness, its worth doing checks etc but they are very one sided with their advice. Like yday the MW told me all about the risks of hb and none of the benefits, I just cant trust them ever to give me a balanced view. If it was a medical procedure like I had my appendix out then Id want a medical view, but I just dont see it as a medical thing. I know that ppl see it differently though.

On to the more important things tho! Ive eaten total shit today. Had 5 mins for lunch as bloody stupid meeting got moved to the other side of Bristol so it was packet of crisps in the car and 1/4 a sandwich when I arrived, didnt have time to eat any more. Got some milk at the meeting and got sniffy looks for using all the milk but screw em tbh, Im growing a person.


----------



## pink sparkle

I completely respect your views and im not against homebirths at all i think they must be wonderful, i do think though that it is a midwife's duty to inform all mothers of any risks that may arise and they probably have to do so to protect themselves from claims of negligence should something happen to go wrong. I was on a very pro-hb site yesterday and read their risks page and it scared the life out of me whether it be home or hospital. Your comment of your sil probably only had a c-section because of the hospital environment was what made me ask as it sounded like a very big statement against the hospital setting. Ive had a very tough two months having close family and friends lose their babies - one during birth and another caused by pregnancy complications. I hope that we all have wonderful safe deliveries in the setting we want and as we planned but unfortunatley I have been brought crashing down to earth that sadly things dont always go to plan whether it be at home or in hospital.


----------



## cranberry987

With my sil it was just failure to wait, she hit their deadline and that was it, end of the line, neither baby nor sil were in any distress but its protocol. I know some ppl are different and I would agree theres a place for c sections as some things just are medically necessary. Sorry to hear about the recent problems your friends/family have had, must have been horrible.


----------



## Tizy

Well said Jayne, I couldn't have put it better myself. You're right its all down to personal choice and we've all got the respect each others opinions. Having been through labour before I wouldn't want to be anywhere but hospital, where all the necessary medical interventions are at our disposal should either I or bubs need it. 

Helen, I don't think hospitals are as 'gung-ho' as perhaps you think, at the end of the day, you will always have a say in what happens, unless its a case of life and death! You've chosen Home Birth and I'm sure it'll be the best option for you. Don't get me wrong there are plenty of instances where I choose not to take western-medicine/advice as gospel, for example, I did lots of research into vaccinations and actually chose not to have Holly vaccinated, I won't be vaccinating this baby either! Massively contraversial subject, down to personal choice in the end! 

Oh, No worries about earlier, I was just looking for other ladies having the same experience not feeling LO, and doing my best not to freak out! But you're right giving the MW a call is a good option if i need it, think I'm ok now, had quite a lot of reassurance from peeps here and in 2nd tri. 

Ok onto the subject of food, done well today I think, although i'm still using up bits from the fridge before starting SW properly, (ignore the stuff in brackets, just copied and pasted from SW thread) I've had:

Jordans Museli (2 x b's) and milk (1 x a)
Salad, sliced ham, slice cheese (1 x a) and soup (5 syns)
Go ahead cherry yoghurt slices x 2 (3.5 syns)
Raspberries, grape and cherries
Total 2% yoghurt (1.5 syns)
Syn free bean chilli and rice with sour cream (1.5 syns) and 28g cheese (1 x a)

Now just got to get through the eve without snacking on choccy :) 

Love to all Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Have you tried the sw lasagne made with yogurt instead of White sauce? It sounds completely minging but is amazing. I'm sure you'll find recipe if you google something like sw lasagne yogurt topping. I prefer it over normal lasagne now!


----------



## pink sparkle

Han theres a site i think its called minimins where ppl do the diets but dont go to the classes theres heaps of recipes and help and advice on there and theres a pregnant ladies section, also join the facebook group thats great too x Sounds like you have had a great day food wise x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Evening :) 

Jade, I started with my ink when I was 21. Ive got a half sleeve (made up of about 10 vsits!) and 18 other inks. I was in the process of having my half sleeve re covered, made bigger and coloured in when I got pg so now its half done and looks odd to me but everyone keeps telling me how nice it is!

Helen, I watched loads of birthing videos today and if I wasnt such a worrier, Id definitely be with home birthing. My own comfy house and surroundings and by the looks of it only really 2 or 3 people there and no Drs in and out and checking you all the time. There were some amazing, peaceful videos of home birth on You tube. Some of the hospital onces were interesting but enough to put anyone off! So, go you !

Ive had to eat today for bumps sake but breakfast and lunch gave me the tummy pains back on the left :( Tea was beans and egg on toast which was lovely and baby seemed to like it as he/she is wiggling about now :) 

Ive just ordered 2 pairs of Next maternity leggings as although Im not a leggings person (ever!) the reviews were fantastic size and comfort wise and they were £10 each, over bump, full length and next day delivery so Im giving them a go. 

Im sure you will remember Ive had bacterial vaginosis for the last 4 weeks and had antibiotics last week. I didnt think they'd worked so spoke to the Drs on Monday who wont give me anymore tablets as the ones I had were high dose and WILL have killed it apparently. Theyve said its best to leave it now as its not dangerous and the only way to see if its gone is a swab. I now think its my (TMI warning)...leaking urine when I sneeze etc thats causing the problem and am taking to panty liners which I really hate :( 

Hope you all have a lovely evening, Im waiting for Gordon at 10pm, LOVE that man! 
x


----------



## cranberry987

Are you doing your pelvic floor exercises? That might help with the wee. I've had a few sneezing episodes and it hasn't been pretty. Oh the joys! At yoga they actually get you to do pelvic exercises in three parts. If you rly rly concentrate you can do bum, fouf and front muscle/weeing muscle separately. Bit hard to do while you're waiting in a queue like my mw told me tho!

Also just a thought. Do you think the anti bios made your tummy a bit more sensitive than normal? Maybe try some of that yakult stuff when you're feeling better, or you can get the same in a pill form from health food shops. 

Ive never ordered anything off next online. The website confuses me!


----------



## pink sparkle

Rach i know what you mean about the leaky urine (tmi sorry!) x

I would love nothing more than to give birth and get into my own bed straight after with hubby laying next to me so hope that i havent come accross as anti-hb! 

As a bit of reassurance to you though rach and your decision to have a hospital birth with dd i was very much left to it, me mum and hubby, i did have a mw and student mw but i didnt see a doctor at all throughout the labour. I very much led what i wanted to do and when i delievered it was just me mum hubby and mw the student wasnt present. So you can still get your quiet private experience if you want even at hosp xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Helen - im terrible at pelvic floor i never remember - was really scary after having ds as i only had to sit on the toilet and out it came - didnt have to relax that muiscle. My pf must be poor already having had two. Mw told me about a tampon type weight thing to use after you can buy them from boots i think...thats on my must have list for defo! x

Im doing them now hehe x

Good thinking about the yakult - i hear activia are good too x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Funnily enough Ive just posted on FB about Kegel exercises. I just cant do them, makes me cringe! Im afraid I dont believe the yakult or activia drinks do anything that a balanced diet wouldnt and after the Benecol incident I wont be wasting my money on them.

I finished the tablets on Friday so its not those. I have IBS and I knew as soon as Id eaten that dreaded feeling of pain and upset tummy coming on. MW says def sounded like food poisoning. 

Jayne, Im so glad you know what I mean lol. Ive had to give in and get some tena or I will be changing my pants 3 times a day at this rate!! Not nice. 
x


----------



## cranberry987

I love the idea of fouf weight lifting. Think it'll be in the Olympics?!


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive been wearing thin pads as i seem to bulk buy so have been working my way through ones from before i got pg x


----------



## Cherrybinky

:rofl: @ Helen, fouf lifting. Could be a new thing youre onto there Helen. Perhaps the men could do penis weight lifting too and there could be awards for the strongest

Ive just got some Tena samples and will be using my liners that I have in as I cant be doing with this leaking all beit minor! lol


----------



## pink sparkle

cranberry987 said:


> I love the idea of fouf weight lifting. Think it'll be in the Olympics?!

Lol x


----------



## pink sparkle

You may find its not leaking as sometimes (Sorry tmi) they say you get more discharge than usual and not always 'typical' discharge. I kept thinking my waters were leaking before. And in the heat its worse for me (errr cant believe im saying all this on here lol)!


----------



## Cherrybinky

The Dr said I have lots of thick discharge when I had my swab but it was high up. I dont normally get any :( Im pretty sure its wee as it smells like wee (TMI!) sorry LOL


----------



## spellfairy

Hey girls jeez all this p talk. This is worse preg for having to p all the time even now lol.


I had a Texas BBQ dominos yummy I m feeding three now lmao


----------



## Cherrybinky

Oh Id kill for pizza but no take aways for a while now after 'currygate' last night lol


----------



## cranberry987

I'm gonna try super hard to eat properly tmw. Ate total shit today. Hardly any fruit/veg apart from a pack of cherry toms. Must try harder!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Right, Im logging off now. Its landlords from hell time then Gordon :) 
Night all
X


----------



## spellfairy

I take prenatals for all the bad eating lol. I had a banana today thou:)


----------



## pink sparkle

My eating is terrible ive eaten a galaxy with hazelnut and a cadburys wholenut! Did have an apple today and carrots brocoli and sweetcorn aswell today x


----------



## pink sparkle

Nite nite Rach x


----------



## cranberry987

I've got loads of insect bites at the moment and they seem to be taking ages to heal. That's lowered immune system in practice I suppose. Legs look like ive got measles! Don't usually react so badly


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
I too am a 'curvy' lady. 
I'm 28 and expecting my first baby. I weighed 13st 8lb when i got pregnant. I now weight 14st 8lb at 24 weeks pregnant. 
I was hoping to not gain too much weight throughout the pregnancy as my BMI was already quite high. But i am addicted to chocolate!! 
I really struggled exercising for a few weeks as i was so tired and so my weight gain sped up, but i am getting back into exercise now, so hopefully i'll be able to slow the weight gain down slightly. 

I know the most important thing is that my baby is healthy, and i am generally in good health myself. But my body image has always been an issue and i was in the process of losing weight when i got our BFP, i hadn't expected us to be so lucky and for it to happen so quickly. So i am struggling with accepting the weight gain, especially as it is summer and all i want to do is cover up. 

Sorry if this sounds like i'm whinging. I love being pregnant and can't wait to meet my baby and am so excited by everything happening. My body image is the downside to it all i guess. 

Anyway, thanks for listening
x


----------



## cranberry987

I understand about the body image thing. I sometimes catch myself in the mirror and my first thought is urgh I look fat then I have to remind myself it's baby
Not fat! Well, it's both :p 

I've put on a lb this week, I have been eating crap so it might be that. Or it might be the normal weight gain. I know were supposed to put weight on but not rly sure when it's supposed to start iykwim. Back to super healthy today. No matter what my body tells me, baby does not need salt n vinegar crisps!


----------



## pink sparkle

Yay bernie you made it over...girls on here are lovely x

Im too scared to get on the scales atm! I was addicted to chocolate with my dd...maybe its a girl thing. Had two bars last night galaxy hazelnut and a cadburys wholenut...(just to see which is best) deffo the cadburys lol! xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Bernie *waves* Welcome over, youre not whinging at all. I do it all the time anyway LOL

I was 13 stone 6lb when I got my BFP at 4 weeks pg. I was 14 stone 8lb a couple of weeks ago and I really couldnt give a toss what I weigh now. Im eating what I want and will worry about losing the weight after Xmas. Were pregnant and its hard not to gain weight I think unless youre very strict with yourself and eat salad and veg with fruit all day long and a token yoghurt thrown in. I hate exercise and therefore dont do any apart from a lot of walking. My job was very active but I dont have it now so Im sitting back and getting on with life. 

Have a lovely Wednesday everyone. 
x


----------



## xheartsx

Morning ladies, how you all doing this morning? It's absolutely pissing down this morning and it's looks like it should be 11pm its so dark! I soo struggled to get out my bed this morning.

Hi Bernie :) You can moan with us! We all moan haha. 

Rach do you ever watch LA Ink? Man i would LOVE to get tattooed by them! They're just so good! 

My food diary for yesterday is so bad!! 

2 x crumpets with peanut butter
muller light
cheese and ham samich from teso
2 x 2 finger kit kat
3/4's of a made up asda pizza & potato wedges
1 white choc cookie (beautiful!)

i'm going to be good today though...i say this now. I have 2 bags of crisps and a packet of animals sitting in my drawer!

As for the pantyliners, i'm needing to get some today. I'm still rotten with this cold, and everytime i sneeze or cough i wee myself a bit! All Dougie does is laugh!

xXx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning Jade, 

Its dark here too and I planned to go out and do a charity shop run lol. I love the rain though and being out in it (with a brolly) is lush!

I have all of Miami Ink on DVD and I watch LA Ink too and have Kat Von Ds book. I used to idolise her but after watching the latest season of it I think she can be an ass! Ive met Hannah Aitchison who used to work for Kat and shes amazing. Ive done a couple of conventions and had my hands tattoo'd by Lee Piercy from Global (famous if youre in the know lol). Im itching for lip piercing back and some more ink done but its a total no no atm :( 

x


----------



## Tizy

Morning girlies, 

Hi Bernie :wave:

Helen (Cranberry) thanks for the suggestion, the lasagne sounds lush, think I might have had it before, I make it with quorn to lower the cals even more. Yum Yum. 

Jayne (Pink Sparkle) I've just joined Minimins, it seems quite good although I'm struggling to understand how the forum is laid out at the moment, Baby and Bump seems so much easier to use!

Jade (xheartsx) I love the way you say 'sammich' we say that in our house too, primariliry becuase holly couldn't say sandwich when she was little, awww cute! She also used to say 'toggler' for 'toddler' and 'clushion' for 'cushion' to name a few, I put off correcting her for ages (cos thought it was sweet) and then my mum told me off and said she'd get picked on at school if she couldn't say the words properly! 

New day today, managed to get through last night, just having a crumpet as a snack, so I'll have to remember to syn it today!

Anyway, I best get on, speak later. Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Morning Han , well done for being good yesterday! Keep at it :) 

I haven't got any piercings. For about a year when i turned 18 i wanted to get my tongue done, but i was too scared! I've grown out of that though now and just want more tats.

Dougie hasn't got any yet, so i'm trying to persuade him to get one! 

The more the better i thinK! x


----------



## Rees

Amy - lovely bump pics :)

Han - I had a roast dinner during labour (really fun eating it in between random contractions :lol: kept getting on my hands and knees to breathe through them, the dog was a puppy and thought it would help to walk back and forth underneath me :lol:) When I was giving birth I kept asking: "Am I turtling?" :rofl: the midwife was confused and asked my mum what I meant so she told her and they all reassured me I wasn't, but I could smell it! Apparently the poo wasn't that big (took them weeks to admit that I'd pooed as I was giving birth though!)

Don't worry about your weight either Han, it'll only stress you out, like you said you've been good, so maybe it is all everything the baby needs?

Gem - I ate shit over the weekend, but I can't actually remember what I ate now, the past days at work I've eaten 3 packets of crisps again, usually before 12 too!

Ladies, you talk too much, lol! My phone was going mental in work on Monday with all the emails coming through from the FB group :lol: Kept me busy though as we were dead!

Rach - honestly the pain isn't that bad, I concentrated on the fact that I was soon going to be able to hold my baby and discover the sex and that got me through it. I'm a wimp, I cry when I'm sick in the mornings and I hate hurting myself, but labour is completely different! (Trust me :) )

Also - I'm more scared of getting a tattoo than giving birth :lol: Although in saying that I want to get a tattoo within a few weeks of having this baby so the pain doesn't seem so bad and I want to get the kids names on me somewhere :lol:

Helen - My mum was pretty much like your MIL trying to talk me out of a homebirth. Luke kept changing his mind saying one day that he wanted me to go to hospital for our next baby and then saying home the next day! But it's all been decided for me, bloody group b strep :( I would love to have a home birth, but I might scare the neighbours :lol:

Rach - I've been on the pantyliners since I knew I was pregnant, really not used to so much discharge, but I spose my cervix isn't fully closed after having Tegan. It definately helps wearing something, also when I wear a skirt I don't have to wear leggings when I have a pantyliner as my legs then don't rub :) Result! 

Oh, by the way girlies, you may have noticed, I have no shame :lol: I'll talk about anything to anyone! My staff in my old shop knew EVERYTHING but when you work with someone for 9 hours a day you gotta find something to talk about :lol: me and my manager would talk about our sex life, or lack of it :lol: He was quite funny, I kept telling him that they should really get their daughter out of their room (she kept looking at them when they were about to get jiggy and she'd put them off :lol:)

I'm off to meet my friends new baby boy today, yay! Looking forward to her birth story and finding out if it was any better or worse than with her little girls, and I've talked my dad into taking me to a baby shop where my auntie works so I can look at doubles, she reckons the iCandy peach would be best for us so I get to demo them without Luke being there :lol: (someone has to look after Tegan! :D )

I'm SO looking forward to newborn cuddles :D Jayne - I'll let you know if she is combination feeding and how she's finding it this time around :)

Hope you all have good days :) I'm gonna be naughty and buy cake to take round to my friends :) but hey, you gotta celebrate a new baby with cake :D


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
Thanks for the words of reassurance. Sometimes i feel like if i worry about my body/weight then people will think i'm a bad Mum as my focus should be the baby. 
But whilst i am focused on the baby i am still aware of my weight......always have been! 

I am reading a book called "Does this pregnancy make me look fat" and it is genius. Most of what it says is spot on and is helping me feel better about my weight gain. 
I also read in another book (can't remember the name) that women make ourselves feel worse etc by judging whether we are good or bad by what we eat. So if i'd eaten chocolate that day i would say i'd been bad etc. Which is obviously making things sound worse than they are, as eating chocolate doesn't make you a bad person. So i try really hard now to use the words healthy and un-healthy as they don't make me feel so guilty as 'good' and 'bad'
Does that make sense? I almost laughed when i read that section of the book as pretty much every woman i have ever come across says she has been good or bad based on what she has eaten, and i had never noticed it before. 

I really think men have it very easy in comparison to women, as they don't seem to worry half as much about their bodies! 

I have a midwife appointment next wednesday and i am worried she is going to try and weigh me and then tell me off. Has anyone had any bad experiences with midwifes regarding weight or weight gain? 

x


----------



## Cherrybinky

I take it back, I take it back my leggings arrived and although theyre huge my legs are hideous. I never ever wear leggings and its given me a real shock. OMG horrid. Im going to empty my entire wardrobe and sell it all and live in pjs. 
:(


----------



## xheartsx

LOL live in pjs! Oh if i could do that i so would! Do you think it would latch on? Maybe a new craze? x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Well round here we get chavs at the local Post Office collecting their dosh with pjs bottoms, tracksuit tops and UGG boots on with their hair scraped back and big hoop earrings in, usually with a snotty child in a buggy so clearly anything goes! I think I could at least embrace the pj look. lol


----------



## pink sparkle

The icandy peach blossom is absolutely beautiful, i got it priced up but was around teh 1K mark way too expensive for us unfortunatley Had a look on ebay too but ppl were wanting 5-6 hundred for them and i didnt wanna pay that much for something second hand. 

Han glad you got on well yesterday, if watching what you eat makes you feel a bit better id stick to it, see how you get on after a week or so...you should defo not deprive yourself of something you really want though x

Rach - your legs looked fab in the pics! I wish you could see mine then you would feel a whole lot better but theres no way i would post a pic of my trunks on the net lol! x

Rach and Hearts - what are your tattoos of? i love them but never been brave enough to have - not only the pain but also want to make sure that when i have something i have something real pretty and meaningful, my friend has a floral design on her back in between her shoulder blades it is stunning its shaded black and white, id like something nice done to incorporate hubby and kids names too. I love miami ink etc not so keen on london ink though.

I know that im a few weeks further than most of you was just wondering how long everyone has until there 20 week scans? Give me something to look forward to.

My sister has just come round and has booked a 4d scan for 26 weeks - 2 weeks to go - she wants me to go with her but not sure as i dont want to end up booking another one lol! Although ive got my growth scan at 28 weeks to look forward to.


----------



## Tizy

Hi Girls, 

Bernie, I've only seen my MW once and she weighed me at 8 weeks, my BMI was just under 30 and she told me not to worry about my weight! I so am tho! Only becuase in my experience I've never really lost my baby weight with Holly (and that was 13 years ago!), I'm worried that the same will happen this time and now that i've already put on so much I'm following SW. 

Jayne (Pink Sparkle) Mine and Rachel's 20 week scans are Monday morning. I'm so excited, don't want to wish my long weekend away, I get friday-monday off but I'm so looking forward to finding out what we're having. 

Leigh (Rees) lovely to hear from you, the cake sounds yummy. I've got my fruit pot to look forward too soon tho! ;)

Rach, are ya sure the leggings don't look ok, I can't imagine they look horrible, its probably becuase your not used to them, what sort are they? I like the thinish, elasticy material ones, not the big thick heavy type. X

Not much to report here. Quiet afternoon at work and home at 5pm. One more day to go before weekend starts! 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jayne, I strategically placed my legs in that pic so they looked ok and thin :rofl: Theyre really horrible and celulitey!

My ink is in a folder on my facebook if you want a look although its not all there and some shots arent so good. 
I shall list it for you: 
Left foot: Koi carp with cherry blossom
Left hip: the word Sanity in Theban lettering
Left hand: pink skull with bow
Left wrist: a violet with a yellow middle
Left upper forearm: peacock
Left lower forearm: pink dragonfly
Left upper arm leading to forearm: half sleeve or fairies and butterflies (work in progress)
Back of neck: large pink bow with a 13 in the middle
Under that: the word Carpe Noctem (seize the night)
Under that: tribal squiggly thing
Right shoulder blade: skeleton burlesque girl (my alter ego, CherryBinky)
Next to her: large blue rose with blood pouring from it
Bottom of my back: a pair of angel wings with a lilac heart in
Right upper arm: large black cross with a lily in it and ivy twine down it
Right wrist: 6 stars with curls on 
Right wrist: a triquetra
Right hand: skull
Right ankle: cherries with flames behind

Its 18 not 19 lol I was wishful thinking. My sleeve is made up of about 12 indivudual butterflies, 3 nymphs/fae and several flowers and curls but is being re covered and made bigger with full colour and background. Its cost me a fortune!

I also have a scaffold piercing and took my lip one out but miss it :( 

Sorry that was so un intersting for you all LOL

Han, these are from Next £10 each and theyre quite thick but not as sturdy as I wanted. I was hoping for solid material or even ribbed to keep the fat in place. They are well made and very very large fitting. I got a 16 and could have fit into a 14. They have a bump space too. 

X


----------



## pink sparkle

Wow rach - i will have a look liking the sound of quite a few ...i love butterflies so interested to see that one in particular.

How daft am i? Just walked to megans school to collect her just round the corner and remembered that i dont need to get her until 4.30pm as she has robotics club tonight...bloody baby brain!

I should have mentioned before that Next maternity are very generous - couldnt get into an 18 maternity from dotty p's, peacocks, new look, but the ones from next have room to grow! Can you return them and get a smaller size maybe? x

Bernie my bmi was 34.something when i got pg and they werent that concerned id imagine its over 35 now eeeeeeeek! x


----------



## Cherrybinky

ooh no Jayne, Im happy with the 16, theyre not baggy but will def give me room to grow lol. if I get a 14 I fear the material may become more sheer and more fat will be visable LOL

I hate butterflies and I had 1 tiny one done when I was 21 to represent my phobia (weird I know but it made sense to me) and it developed into an arm full!

Baby brain is awful! Ive done it loads of times. I went out one day for something in particular and kept saying it over and over again then came home and had forgotten it. Now, I set reminders on my phone for everything!
x


----------



## xheartsx

I don't have as many inkings as Rachel but i shall list them!
Left ankle:3 butterflies with surrounding flowers, lovely & colourful
Right foot: 13 starts, all different sizes & colours, some two-toned
Bottom left side of back: Chinese symbol meaning soul, just black
Left wrist: Black shaded treble clef
Right wrist: My neices Shannon & Leah's initials with a big red heart in the middle and little ones around the letters
Right shoulder: Gothic rose (this was my first i got at 16!)

My next one is going to be a big peacock on my right thigh, and my babies name on my left inner arm!

I've had such a horrible day. All it seems to be is problems at work. Moan moan moan, that's all i'm getting from customers down the phone! Bring on 5pm. Han, SO jealous of your long weekend, and the fact that you and Rachel are getting your scans on Monday!! Mine is 2 weeks thursday. 

I've had sickness all day today. Sometimes i think this baby hates me already! Xx


----------



## xheartsx

stars not starts!


----------



## pink sparkle

Sound good too...any pics on facebook will have to have a nosy!

I meant to say your food diary really doesnt sound like your eating too bad at all! Sorry your having a rubbish day at work, sometimes i really miss work...i dont know how i done it pregnant though so hat off to all you working ladies! x


----------



## xheartsx

There must be some on there somewhere! I'll dig some out :) It does make me pretty tired, especially when its shit like today. I'm leaving at the end of July (redundancy) which makes me not care even more about the crap! I'll be skint but i'm actually looking forward to it!

I've not been as bad as i could be. Just sometimes i'm dead aware of what i'm eating so feel like i've been reaaally bad. Been good today though, and gunna have scrambled egg for din dins.

I have to take my guinea pigs to the vets to get their nails clipped tonight and i cannot be bothered! I can't do it myself though, they wriggle too much and i'm scared i'm gunna cut their foot off!

Xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

ooh Jade you have stars like me. Do they represent anything? Mine was one star to represent my friend who I lost when I was 18 but then Gramps died and I added one for Grams too so it got more and more. lol. 

My rose is gothic too, I love it, it was a cover up and the blood detail is amazing. 

Id love a pin up girl on my thigh but darent LOL

Im sorry youve had a shit day :( Ive had more nausea last 2 weeks than I have from the start ! Im now stuck what to cook for tea as well. 

X


----------



## xheartsx

Honestly? Nope, i just got them because i like them and they're pretty! Oh all this talk makes me want to go and one right now! They're soo addictive aren't they. I actually like the pain of them! It's a different kind of pain.. a fun one!

Nearly home time, and the sky has turned so grey! Definitely thunder and some serious rain on the way! X


----------



## Cherrybinky

I always feel it more for the first 2 mins then I sit back, relax and actually enjoy it. 

I didnt enjoy the hip one though, agonising. I had to ask her to do 5mm at a time LOL. I thought my foot would hurt more but I just got leg spasm! Id like the other foot doing too.
I could go weekly for an ink just to chill me out! Ive spent about £800 so far and have been lucky as most of them were done by my friend Aimee who was an apprentice (shes not now! so I got them cheap. 
My re work on my sleeve has cost me £300 so far and I have another 3 sittings which I doubt Ill afford now ever :( 
X


----------



## Rees

Whoops! I don't think I said hi in my post this morning, so hi Bernie :waves:

As for midwives and weight, I think it depends on what midwife you see and what their stance is on gaining weight and being a bigger lady in pregnancy :shrug:

Wow, Rach, that's a lot of tatts :) Why are you worried about childbirth?

I got newborn cuddles today :) He even snuggled in, he's lovely! For those who wanted to know - she's successfully breastfeeding without having to introduce formula, but she has the 10 day check tomorrow and if he's lost any more weight she'll supplement with formula, although when her hubby goes back to work next week she might change her mind as he likes to feed for about an hour and she has a toddler too (Ben and Holly will be good for her :lol: )

After seeing the iCandy peach blossom, I've gone off it :lol: and there isn't any doubles that I actually like :lol: The iCandy cherry is nice, as is the Maxi-Cosi Maura. The maxi-cosi is lush, I love the wheels, it's so easy to push and a buggy board will fit, so I'm rather temped by that but I'll have to buy the carrycot for it, although my cousin has one for her quinny that'll fit it, so I might buy that off her if she's selling :) I've come away from the shop with loads of brochures :lol: Spent a good half an hour in there looking at prams, how they handle, are they light/sturdy, good wheels, easy to lift up over curbs etc... 

So I've had a good afternoon :) Now I feel shattered, I got tired walking up the hill to my friends house :( bad times! I think I might have a lie down on the sofa and have a snooze :)


----------



## cranberry987

Hello

Hows everyone doing? Ive just been to pilates and knackered now. Was a class using those big medicine ball things which you basically need to use your stomach muscles for the whole time so I felt like i was in special ed not being able to do anything properly. I miss doing upside down handstands and downward dog! I rly couldnt tho now, cant even lift my leg off the ground in a bridge at the moment, stomach muscles are non existant.

Ive one tattoo, a celticy circle on my upper arm, Id love a wrist tattoo but cant with work, been thinking of a foot one for like a decade, might just go ahead and get it done. Would want some kinda trailing tendrils type thing.

ive my scan in 3 weeks nearly, Ill be 18+6 which seemsa bit bloody early to me but ive checked and they say thats fine :shrug:

Have lasagne for dinner, been rly good today so gorging on carbs for a reward!


----------



## pink sparkle

mmm lasagne ive just had spag bol, couldnt eat much though just feel bloated and my heartburn is driving me crazy! 

Well im logging off for the night...im spending way to much time on line...hubby time tonight hope you all have great evenings and i will catch up with you all tomorrow...no car so will no doubt be glued to the laptop! xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

I have my hands and wrists tattoo'd and its never stopped me getting work ever thankfully.

I love carbs, pasta, potatoes oooh yum. 

I may log off as Ive been on and off here all day and am bored and sick of seeing the screen!
x


----------



## cranberry987

oh no not with general work but im a sign lang interpreter and cant have anything on my hands/wrists like jewellry as its too distracting so a tattoo would just be bitched about constantly. i have to wear black tops and not wear nice dangly earrings or anything which moves basically


----------



## pink sparkle

omg im still here! What a fab job Helen! xxx


----------



## Tizy

Morning everyone, 

Its my last day at work this week and then not back in until Tuesday (after my scan on Monday)!!!! Woooo hooooo! I'm starting to get a little nervous about it now, worrying that something will be wrong, I know all chances are that bubs is strong and healthy, its just that maternal paranoia that takes over. 

Did read through all ya posts last night. Everyone seems fairly chirpy which is nice. 

Regarding the tatoos I only have one, its a black panther on my ARSE!!!! Don't ask! Spur of the moment thing, now wish I'd never had it done, but at least I can't see it!

Diet is going well, I had 4 Elizabeth shaw Mints last night becuase I needed some chocolate, but I syned them so its ok. 

Speak soon lovelies. Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Tizy YAY for monday! x

Do you laugh about the tat on your bottom or really regret it? My mums friend has a tat on her thigh but has always said when shes old and wrinkly she will look back on the days when she had it and remember the spontaneous fun theyI used to have and remember being young with a smile.

I feel like i am seriously hogging bnb on all threads im part of so im switching the laptop off for the day! Maybe its my subconcious as i am away next week so wont be on...omg i will have to pass on my phone number for texts as i dont think i can wait a whole week to find out how your scans go han and rach.

Hope everyone has a lovely day hope you all have better weather that i have here its bloody miserable! 

XXX


----------



## Tizy

Awww yes YAY for Monday, thanks Jayne! 

No I laugh about my bottom! I used to get it out to show peeps (when I was a bit younger & VERY drunk!)

Pass on your number, inbox it to me, well defo text ya the news, I'll be so excited to tell everyone!!! 

Don't go off BnB too soon tho, I like it when we're all here chatting! Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

I'm so excited about yours and Rachels scans as well! It will keep me going until i finally have mine! Everything will be fine Han, but of course you'll be nervous! My 12 week scan was in the morning (as is my 20 week one) but because i had to drink lots of water, this mixed with nerves and morning sickness, i had to stop the car on the way to the hospital to puke some of it back up! I felt sooo ill. Least i don't have to drink this time and i don't think i will be as nervous either.

My food diary for yesterday:
2 x crumpets & peanut butter
Packet of mini animals (only 98cals)
WW tomato soup and 3 bits of little bread with sandwich chicken & a bit of mayo
Packet of ready salted of crisps

Spaghetti carbonara micro meal from tesco & 2 bits of bread
Packet of wotsits
2 finger kit kat....

....woops! :) 

Have a lovely day lovely ladies!! Xx


----------



## Tizy

Jade, yours is only two weeks after, it'll fly by, tbh this has come round fairly quickly, although I feel I've been stuck around 18 weeks for ages! I think its becuase I always tell peeps I'm a week further on than I am, becuase my bump is fairly large (esp. at the end of the day) I'm embarassed that they might think 'oooh fat cow'. I'm gonna stop doing it now, after all nearly half way there! Actually think Rachel is half way today!!!

I'm so glad Jayne is ahead of us, and I think there is another lady ahead of her, but she doesn't pop in as regularly. That means we can all get excited about birth stories before we have ours! 

Oooh this is all rather exciting! Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls. Im 20 weeks tomorrow, half way. I have no feelings on that at all and mixed feelings on my scan. I hope all is ok and Im more worried about things being wrong than finding out the sex and I have no excitement at all :( 
Ive had heartburn for days now on and off and I feel like Im having a heart attack this morning, out of breath going up the stairs :( 
got weighed and Ive put on 3lb so that 17lb in all and Im now 14stone 11lb! I ate healthy yesterday and even though I wanted M&Ms I had grapes instead :) I keep saying Im not bothered but I think yesterday, weight bothered me :( 

Ill be packing our case this afternoon and wont be on at all over the weekend after today so it will be Monday after the scan that you will hear from me!

Hugs to all
X


----------



## Tizy

Aw Rachel, I'm sure you'll be excited soon enough!

Girls- there is a fab maternity sale on at Asos, click maternity and then clearance!

I just picked up this coat for £30!!! It says £40 on the link but was cheaper. Think it was the last one, but they do have some of the same at Dorothy Perkins for £40! Also got a skirt £22, grey cable knit jumper for £5, Tights £6 and Millitery style cardigan £7. That should see me through early winter!

https://m.asos.com/mt/www.asos.com/...-Wool-Jacket/Prod/pgeproduct.aspx?iid=1270376

Han Xxx


----------



## berniegroves

Hi Ladies, 
I hope all of your scans go well. I was nervous and also very excited! I really REALLy wanted everything to be okay with the baby etc and i was soooo excited to see little one again. The ultrasound technician we had was awesome and really explained everything in detail. Apparantly the umbilical cord is supposed to have 3 vessels and ours is missing one of them. They said it can result in a small baby but that it wasn't anything to worry about and that we will just get two extra scans (at 28 and 34 weeks) to check the baby's size. So only another three weeks until i get to see baby again! yay! 

Hope you are all okay and your bumps are coming along nicely
x


----------



## xheartsx

Hi Bernie, you should just think positive that you get to see your bubba 2 extra times. She will be just fine.

Do you have any names yet? Xx


----------



## ttcwithendo

hi ladies i was just reading through and saw this i am a chubby(size20) newley pregnant woman (5weeks 1day) i am already feeling like my jeans and work pants are not fitting BUT i am not eating much because of nausea and the dreaded heartburn. I was just wondering if it would be ok to join u ladies even though alot of u ladies are already half way threw ur pregnancies. also quick question did any of u ladies have a B belly before pregnancy and if so when did ur bump become noticably a baby bump? I have a B belly and am worried i wont show at all till late in my pregnancy.. thank u ladies have a great one


----------



## cranberry987

hello. well ive had a stupid day surrounded by total imbeciles who shouldnt be let out in polite society let alone looking after children, such a bad attitude all of them and they should be ashamed. Also i got blocked in twice by them in the carpark! Honestly, what prats that they cant even park a car properly. lazy arses.

Ive been told to go to my scan with a full bladder but everyone else says you dont have to, dunno what to do tbh, i suppose go with it full and have a wee if they say its ok?

cherrybinky - dont worry about not being excited, i think for a lot of ppl it doesnt seem real. good luck at the scan, post pics asap! 

Tizy - the asos stuff looks great, I can sometimes fit a 16 but dont wanna risk it online so thats out for me, every year i say i want a coat but i never buy one, i actually havent got one. I just wear cardys and get cold. Ill probably stop work in like october or something, or just work remotely from then so wont be going outside much :p

bernie - sorry to hear about the umbilical cord thing, sounds like not much to worry about tho, im getting growth scans and im kinda ambivalient about them. I dunno if theyll be able to see much which looks like a baby or if itll just be leg, head, arm as by then itll be much bigger, I dunno.

ttcwithendo - hi :) try eating a little bit more if youre feeling sick and heartburny, careful what you do eat tho, crackers seem to be the norm for early pregnancy, i always felt like they soaked up the icky acid. also try milk for the heartburn if you can stomach it. Ive got a small umbilical hernia from an operation so am a bit b shaped, im only 16w so the uterus isnt really affecting the top area yet, but im bigger all round, the top seems to have been kinda pushed up. I find that as long as I dress well the top bump looks like my preg bump :p nothing skin tight all the way down and nothing tight on my waistline.


----------



## ttcwithendo

cranberry987 said:


> ttcwithendo - hi :) try eating a little bit more if youre feeling sick and heartburny, careful what you do eat tho, crackers seem to be the norm for early pregnancy, i always felt like they soaked up the icky acid. also try milk for the heartburn if you can stomach it. Ive got a small umbilical hernia from an operation so am a bit b shaped, im only 16w so the uterus isnt really affecting the top area yet, but im bigger all round, the top seems to have been kinda pushed up. I find that as long as I dress well the top bump looks like my preg bump :p nothing skin tight all the way down and nothing tight on my waistline.

pretty much crackers have been my diet for the past two days cuz yest is when the heartburn started before that i could eat anything but red meat and sweets now thinking about food makes me gag reflex start to go oh well we shall see how these next few weeks go i hope i can eat a bit more then crackers lol


----------



## xheartsx

Hi ttc nice to meet you!! I hope your ms isnt causing you too much trouble! You'll be feeling better before you know it :) My bump is just starting to look like a baby bump and i carry most my weight around my belly! You'll end up with a lovely bump.

Evening cranberry, sounds like you're having a rubbish week! Friday tomorrow though xx


----------



## cranberry987

found this online about heartburn https://heartburn.about.com/od/preventingheartburn/a/pregnancyhrtbrn.htm

this week hasnt been too bad in the grand scheme of things, just work has been full of stupid ppl, i think im gonna stop working outside of bristol tbh, i just cant be bothered with a commute all the time. anything over 50 miles is out now, thats until the work dries up over the summer and im back to 4hr commutes every day! 

going to tesco to buy cooked roast chicken, if they dont have it i think i might cry. cant think of one other thing in the entire universe i want to eat.


----------



## pink sparkle

Welcome TTC glad you have joined us.

Have i got a b belly? Pretty normal looking bump with a saggy flabby bit below the belly button? Like cranberry said so long as dont wear clingy tops doesnt notice and just looks like baby...saying that somedays i still think i just look like ive got a fat tum. Oh well in a few more weeks ill prob be as big as a house and wishing i had a small bump again! x

Cranberry how come you have to have growth scans hun? have i missed previous post? ive got to aswell cos of low birth weights. Sorry you have had a rubbish day at work, i feel for you having to commute i only had a short commute to work but when i got so big it was not nice and when i gave up work i pretty much gave up driving.

TTC - do you use gaviscon? when my heartburn flares up i literally drink the stuff, doc said its fine when pregnant.

Rach i hope you have a lovely weekend away hun, im sure that once you have your scan and are told that bubs is healthy and doing well and once you find out the sex you will feel more excited. It can seem a bit unreal inbetween scans and appointments...i still sometimes think.....omg im having another baby! Thanks for the tip obem usa cant wait! Sorry your feeling a bit down about weight gain, hey remember what you have told us huni - sod it were pregnant and were lose it after - we can all support eachother once babies have arrived and we are battling the extra lbs! xxx

Han - that sounds like something i would have done - got my tat out when drunk lol! I will defo send you my number cant wait to hear how you get on x

Bernie - i know ive posted before about the umbilical cord issue, im sure hun that if they were seriously worrid they would tell you, obviously your going to worry a little its your bay and your body but im sure you will be well looked after and baby will be perfect! x

Well the day i chose to stay off the net was full of drama on fb and i missed it lol! that will teach me! Han - im not bored of bnb just worried that i go on too much ...worry you must all think get a bloody life woman and off the net! hehe today took ds to the park after he had a nap (Slept for too long) but he seemed a lil under the weather ..he will probably be awake until 10 tonight now.


----------



## cranberry987

I'm under the diabetic clinic as I have insulin resistance due to pcos. They're just monitoring me for gd basically but I've essentially failed the test before I was even Preg. If i did a gtt I bet it would be neg as I can eat ice-cream and blood sugar be normal buy hey ho

Good news everyone! I got the last chicken in Tesco! It's v exciting. I've realised tho that I've basically had two chicken sandwiches today tho. Gonna eat some fruit after to even the stodgy out


----------



## xheartsx

tesco cooked chickens are so good!! the feeling of let down if they don't have any left is horrendous!

OBEM soon. I do love it! Xx


----------



## spellfairy

Roast chicken yum:) I am still feeling slickly thou not eating much. Done an itelligender test and it says a boy! So if their identical it will be two if their frats it ll will be at least one of each.


----------



## pink sparkle

Cranberry - i dont know much about diabetes and blood sugar levels etc and only a lil bit aout gd, hope everything pans out ok and hopefully they test you just so you can be given the all clear! Better that they keep an eye on you to be on the safe side x My sis has pcos and my mum keeps doing my head in saying she will only ever conceive if she has ivf! I keep trying to tell her not necessarily! Odds slightly more against her as shes also a lesbian, but i keep saying before she opts for ivf to consider a donor far less invasive and it could work...hopefully x YAY at the chicken! Hope you enjoyed it! x


----------



## sunshine623

Hi ladies! OMG I've been reading forever to catch up! lol Just don't have enough time to respond to everyone, though. Been a busy week with work and getting ready for vacation, so haven't been on much. We leave for the beach Saturday morning!!! Can't wait! 

So I had my ultrasound today, and we've had a change of plans because the baby's a BOY!!! I'll have to post a pic later because I CANNOT believe the other lady couldn't see that he's OBVIOUSLY a boy! lol Nick's so proud, and I'm kinda relieved because I was dreading having to raise a teenage girl down the road. Guess I'll be taking back all the girl clothes I bought, though. :( 

Plus I had hardly gained anything until this appointment, and I gained 6 lbs since last time!!! 6 lbs in 3 weeks! I'm gonna put on 50 lbs at this rate! But the nurse said it was good since I was finally gaining instead of losing, so I'll take it. Gonna have to try to do better next week on vacation, and that will be really hard. 

ttc, welcome! I'm the same size, and you can look back at my bump pic from Sunday. It's somewhere around page 82 or 83 I think. Somewhere in the 80s anyway. Pretty easy to scroll through and just look for pics. Although, last Sunday, my bump was smaller so it may not be the best pic. You still can't really tell I'm pregnant, though. :( I'm hoping to pop in the next few weeks, and finally be obviously preggo! :)


----------



## cranberry987

The thing with pcos is it's a cluster of symptoms. So she might have no prob getting Preg but have loads of hair. Or skin tags. Or any number of lovely things. I needed help with ovulation but plenty dont and it's certainly not go straight to ivf

Up at stupid o clock again. Sigh. Dunno what to do with myself rly


----------



## xheartsx

Sunshine, i can't believe your girl is a BOY! Congrats though! At least you found out now though and not when the LO was born. I hope you haven't bought too much stuff. Can't wait to see a pic :) Enjoy your holiday down the beach, i am super jealous.

I was quite good yesterday, apart from the mars bar i had..woops. Think i am going to get some maternity jeans at lunch. Mine are getting a bit tight now.

Have a good day all. Xx


----------



## Rees

Jade, I'm envious of you only now needing maternity jeans! I've been in mine for a month :( before I got preggers again my jeans had started to fall off me, now they're far too tight and they cut in (and they're a size 20!) my size 18 maternity jeans keep falling down and I've already got holes in the waistband where I keep pulling them up :lol:

Rach - I hope you enjoy your weekend :)

TTC - welcome :waves: I don't have a b shaped belly, but started to show ridiculously early, whether or not it's my body reacting to me knowing I'm pregnant and changing my body shape or if it the baby already making me feel huge I don't know :lol: But then I look 4 months pregnant when I'm not actually pregnant and always have done :lol:

Amy, I can't believe you're having a boy! :lol: My brother's ex was told she was having a girl and was a wee bit surprised to give birth to a boy, so at least you do know now an can return stuff :hugs: Have you got any names now for a boy? I can totally sympathise with not wanting a teenage daughter, I know exactly what I was like and am dreading when Tegan turns 13/14, I think this one is another girl, I'd prefer a boy as I have less to worry about, but 2 girls would be rather lovely, I always wanted a sister :)


I rang up about my next scan yesterday and said that I'd only be 18+4 as my date got changed at the dating scan, gave them my new due date and will now be having my scan at 19+4 on August 25th - a month exactly to my birthday! I so hope we can see what's in between the legs this time :lol:

I now have a lovely 3 day weekend and no idea what to do today, it's meant to be sunny but it's looking rather grey and rainy here, wanted to go to the park again, but we'll have to see what the weather does this afternoon, Luke did make a suggestion about a teddy bear's picnic :lol: but not in this weather!

Can't remember what else I've read, I now have a theme tune to "Big Barn Farm" stuck in my head and have forgotten everything :lol:

Hope you all have a good day and I hope it's not raining where you are! xx


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

hi all - just popped on for a quick catch up! I had my weekly mw appt today and they had a new doppler so asked if I minded if we listened to Beanie's heartbeat - as if!! It sounded like a galloping horse and was the most lovely sound! Nice and strong apparently! Got my anomoly scan on 11th Aug - still undecided as to find out the sex - DH really wants to know so will probaby end up saying ok as I am not against it that strongly! So pleased it's Friday!!! woop woop!


----------



## cranberry987

Hi hope you're having a nice Friday. It's belted down all day here and our Internet is down now so I think the exchange is flooded/shorted. Grr. On my phone ATM, so not too cut off

Got loads done today. Bought a new gas Fire, and just loads of little things. Washed my curtains and was worried they'd ruin as they're dry clean only but they're fine. On the line now under the carport

Knackered now tho after so much action. Might watch some er in bed and have a snoooooze


----------



## ttcwithendo

just reading that made me want a nap LOL have a great weekend ladies


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies...im so worried now that im having a boy and not a girl, i hope that at 28 week growth scan they will double check for me! I brought a lovely outfit today from Next top and leggings with butterflies and a gorgeous knitted hat quite reasonably priced too. ive got the most awful heartburn need to get the gaviscon out of the car but have stripped off cos im having a hot flush and cba to get dressed again! x


----------



## spellfairy

I bought intelligender test :) worked last time to:) this time it dark murky green so Iam having at least one boy if frats and 2 if identical :)


----------



## Rees

What's the intelligender test and how does it work? I've seen a few other ladies who've done this and it always confuses me!

Helen - You did so much yesterday! I hope you're having a chill out day today! And that your net is back up and running :)


----------



## Rees

pink sparkle said:


> Hey ladies...im so worried now that im having a boy and not a girl, i hope that at 28 week growth scan they will double check for me! I brought a lovely outfit today from Next top and leggings with butterflies and a gorgeous knitted hat quite reasonably priced too. ive got the most awful heartburn need to get the gaviscon out of the car but have stripped off cos im having a hot flush and cba to get dressed again! x

:rofl: I'm sure she'll stay a girl :) the outfit sounds lush!

You'll have to buy a bottle of gaviscon for the house and the car in case you need to get it again and you're all nakee :) - or did you streak out to the car to get it?? :haha:


----------



## spellfairy

Hi Rees well u pee into cup then syringe 5ml out and squirt into teste pop which has chemicals in it, u swirl in for 10 secs then leave on a flat surface for 5 mins. If ur yellow urine goes brighter or orange it's a girl. If it goes dark murky green or green, it's a boy. Mine was correct first time and I split the test and done it twice this time, dark straight away green.


----------



## Rees

Oooooh, where do you get them from? Over the internet?


----------



## xheartsx

Hi ladies, i hope you are all having a lovely weekend! Yesterday we went to our pals house for a catch up and a takeaway. Was fun! Today it has been boiiiiling so we went for a nice walk :) Now just chilling out watching t in the park. I have eaten so much crap this weekend! I Just ate a massive milkybar and half a tub of pringles..o00ops! Oh well, its the weekend :)

Hope you are all ok. xxx


----------



## Rees

Luke has gone out for a few drinks, got him to get me a bar of choccy, but I've not even touched it! Forgot it was there, been busy looking at baby names :)

I'm convinced this one is now a girl :lol: again! We like cornish names as that's where we live, where we were born and his surname is VERY cornish (Tresidder pronounced Tree-zid-der) so Tegan Louise goes quite nicely, but for this one we can only agree on a boys name (Jago Jon)

So far I like Elowen (El-o-wen) but can't remember what it means and I've literally just come off the site :lol:


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies...i sufferred until dh went to the car for me! lazy i know! 

intelligender test sounds like fun..ive heard its quite expensive ...not sure how true this is though.

Had a lovely day today its dhs bday tomorrow but as hes got a long drive on monday decided to have his family round for a bbq today to celebrate. Weather was gorgeous great food and i even treated myself to one alocoholic drink! I made it last me a couple of hours and enjoyed every sip! 

So strange but the last couple of days i have kept the house immaculate. I have literally not sat down all day and was all cleared up before everyone left today...usually its gets so messy and i just leave it until the next day...maybe its nesting i hope that it isnt but that im finally being a bit house proud lol! Loving keeping things tidy. So tomorrow were off to sil's house for dinner...after i invited myself but it saves me going shopping for dinner tomorrow when were off on hols monday. 

Heartburn not too bad today but now have the worst tooth ache! Im going to have a paracetamol and head to bed...so tired now and my poor feet are throbbing!

Hope your all good, Rees love the names...i love cornwall, weve holidayed there the last couple of years although this week were going to north devon. Love Jago for a boy do you have any other cornish girls names to share with us? x


----------



## Rees

Not got any more that I don't know someone called it :lol:

I know a Demelza (two actually) a Lowenna, Morwenna, Gwynn, Talwyn. And apparently Jena and Jennifer are actually cornish! (Who knew!) and I have a cousin called Lamara. My friends little girl is called Kaydy. There's so many different names that I don't like, for example, Merryn (boy or girls and I don't want a unisex name and it's Luke's cousin's name!) Mawgan, Trystan etc... mainly because I've had experiences with boys called that :lol:

Where abouts have you been to down here?? I do love living down here but things happen so slowly! (Went to uni in Plymouth which isn't far away but it's so bustling and busy compared to Penzance :lol: ) We went to Manchester last September for me and Tegs to finally meet Luke's grandparents and I loved it, but not really somewhere for young kids which is why we do love it here!

Your BBQ sounds lush :) hope you enjoy your meal at you SILs and enjoy your holiday :) hopefully you'll wake up and your tooth ache will go :hugs:


----------



## Rees

Just found a fantastic site :) https://www.amethyst-night.com/names/

The funniest cornish name I saw was Zethar - cornish for seagull :rofl: there is no way in hell I'd name my child after flying rats :lol:

Seen one for Rach - Esyld (ez-EELD) means she who is gazed at. Pretty but not one for me :)


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Lovely names. Plenty of time to choose one. And you even have 6w after the birth don't you to send the paperwork in? Can see what fits

Had a super busy day again yday. Have a friend coming from
Belgium on Thursday so sorting the back bedroom. Needed painting and curtains washing (they're dry clean only but i risked it and they're fine) just loads of little bits really

Back been a bit achey yday. I did pilates in the morning which was an evil
Medicine ball class again but only lvl1 so
I could do most things. Feel like my pelvis has started to tilt which is gonna happen with everything happening, but it pulls your back into an arch. I'm sure the ache will go
When I've got used to the new position. Was supposed to
Do race for life today but I only have £20 sponsorship
From dh and I think 5k even walking would be a bit much for
Me. 

The plan today is to finish off back bedroom. Go and look at some lino for the study floor and do a big food shop. With as little standing up as possible :/

Have a good Sunday!


----------



## pink sparkle

Rees thanks for the names going to have a look at that site when i get a chance. 

Weve have mainly visited around Newquay, Perranporth have been to Hayle briefly! I would like to go further down, was thinking maybe Mullion or Looe next year. I visited crantock beach when we went in early may and im not one to get emotional at many things but the beach was stunning absolutely breathtaking and i had a tear in my eye. I would love to move down to Cornwall, must be such a wonderful place to bring up children x

Helen you are a busy bee! Hope you have a lovely time with your friend x


----------



## Rees

Living near the beach and pretty open spaces does have it's advantages :) I like Hayle, the towans are gorgeous! I tend not to leave Penzance these days apart from the rare shopping trip to Truro :) Last time I went to Newquay was with a bunch of young people to go swimming and to the zoo, never actually been in Newquay itself, unless I was too young to remember :lol:

Helen, you wear me out just thinking about all the things you do!


----------



## Tizy

Hello everyone, 

Wow so much has happened again, only been away from my lappy for 2 days!

TTC - Hello :wave: Welcome to the group. It doesn't matter that some of us are further along, we'll no doubt still be here when LO's are born! Congrats on your pregnancy!

Bernie - Thanks for the nice messgae about the scan. You're right it is great when you get a good sonographer. Congrats on your team :pink:

Helen (Cranberry) - Congrats on 'the LAST chicken'!!! :rofl:

Amy (Sunshine) - Helloooo, OMG a BOY!!! You must have been so surprised!!! So happy for you and your OH. Well done with your weight as well 6lbs is nothing!

Jade (xheartsx) - Maternity jeans are def the way forward, you've done well not to be in them already! I've been in mine about 6 weeks!

Leigh (Rees) -love ya boy name, very unusual. 

Hi Jayne (Pink Sparkle) - I'm sure your bubs will be a girl, its not often that they get it wrong at 20 weeks! Thats part of the reason why I waited! Plus I couldn't afford a gender scan at 16 weeks. I've not had any heartburn as yet, but I remember getting it with Holly, not nice is it!

Spellfairy - I havn't done any intelligenders, they sound fun but a little on the pricey side! My predictions were as follows:

Chinese Gender Prediction: :blue:
Mayen Gender Prediuction: :pink:
Heartrate: :pink:
Old Wives: :blue:
Gender Ring Test on Belly: :blue:
Gender Ring test on Wrist: :blue:
Skull theory: :pink:
Mothers Intuition: :blue:

And I used this site for predictions: https://www.nzs.com/new-zealand-articles/family/baby-gender-predictions.html

Hello Mrs B as well. Sozza if I've missed anyone else. 

Well, Only 22hrs to go until we find out what we're having (hopefully) My scan is at 9.50am and I'm gonna have a sugery treat before I go as I really want bubs to be moving this time and i might drink a bit before I go in too, just so it might help with the pictures. I'm trying not to think about anything being wrong and really wanna enjoy the scan, If everything goes ok it'll be my last one!

Had a nice day yest with OH and today I'm on my own, so lazing around in my jimjams etc! Next 10 weeks will be trying to get everything ready for LO, don't want to leave it all until last minute becuase I might be tired. 

Eeeeeeeeek so excited!

Oh forgot to say SW is going very well, weigh in on Tuesday but so far I've lost 4lbs this week!!! Back to 14stone 12lbs. 

If anyone wants to take a FINAL GENDER GUESS that'd be fun, my scan pic is below.

Han Xxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby Scan 12 Weeks.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cranberry987

That Mayan test makes no sense! You're always gonna have a girls or boys if you follow it. All the old wives tales for me say boy. So we'll see in two weeks!


----------



## pink sparkle

Just realised im 24 weeks today, Happy V Day to Me! YAY xxx


----------



## Tizy

Helen, not sure wht you mean about the Mayan test, of course your gonna have either a girl or boy???? 

Jayne, Happy V day to you! Great milestone reached. Congrats I'm 50% today, half way there!

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I mean like this year I'm 32 and year is odd so that's boy as either of them has to be odd. Then next year I'm 33 but year is even. Still boy as either if them is odd. Or did I read it wrong

And happy v day! Just got anothe baby club nappy pack from asda for free. Must be joined about 8 times now! :haha:


----------



## Tizy

Hmmm this has puzzled me now :) Oh no....got it! Its the age you are at conception, not the age for the whole year. Would that make a difference? X


----------



## cranberry987

You're still gonna always have both even or one odd. I'm sure there must be more to it.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Evening girls,

Ive hated being away from BnB!

Bernie, Im glad your scan went well, its reassuring to know you will get 2 more scans to keep you informed. Im sure it will be just fine :) 

TTC, welcome over ;) I remember 5 weeks very well and if you need to ask anything at all please do as we all still feel like were 5 weeks sometimes as there are still a lot of how, why whens etc. lol. I didnt have a b belly, it was just a totally fat splodge and looked horrid. I started to show around 16 weeks but Im still convinced my bump is just fat! Cant really advise you on symptom cures are I never had any although now Ive got to 20 weeks I have serious heartburn so maybe you will be advising me :)

After reading catch up, I would really now like to eat a cooked chicken with gravy all over it! 

Amy, I cant believe they said it was a girl and its a boy :( Still, boy things can be cute too and as long as its healthy and all that :) YAY for a boy x

MrsB, Im glad babys hb was good, I have a home doppler and its fantastic to listen to it galloping away. Reassurance :) 

Han, Ive missed being in pjs all weekend lol. I think from your pic a girl but we shall see tomorrow. 

I didnt really get the nub theory but I found a good site on it and then scrutinised my scan pic and I think its a boy but then went into panic as all this time I wanted a boy and now I think Id like a girl LOL. 15 hours to go till I find out!

Weve had a VERY busy weekend. Friday we arrived, met my friends and parents for lunch, just missed a storm, had an amazing mexican dinner courtesy of Mum and Dad then a bad bad nights sleep in the tent. I kept getting up to wee and couldnt get comfy so I ended up on the sofa.

Saturday we went to the farm, kids loved it and we spent a good few hours there, then we walked 3 miles back into town and took the kids for lunch then on the beach. We got back in time for starting up a BBQ and the blazing sun took over. Was lovely. All went to bed quite late and Pete and I ditched the tent and slept inside on the blow up bed lol. 

Got home about 3pm today, bad heartburn and so exhausted I slept for 2 hours. Kids were playing up so theyve been bathed and gone back over to their Mums as planned but now its peaceful again! We havent eaten yet and I need a hot soak in the bath immediately. 

Scan is 9.30am tomorrow and I still have mixed feelings about it all. Law and Order UK tonight, YAY!

Hope everyone is well. 
XX


----------



## xheartsx

Hello everyone. How you all doing? Han & Rachel, i'm so excited that you have your scans tomorrow! Please come on bnb as soon as you can and tell us the news! Glad you've all had a good weekend. Sounds like you had a busy one Rachel! I don't think i could sleep in a tent now! 

I've had a good weekend too. Actually :sex: this morning! First time in about 7 weeks, it was good! I made a lovely dinner, and feel sick from all the chocolate i've eaten, but i've been pretty good over the last few weeks so i don't care..i'm being a rebel!

Just chilling out watching more T. Watched unstoppable earlier, good film! 

Xx


----------



## cranberry987

ooh yes, good luck at the scans tmw :)


----------



## Gemmylou86

Just wanted to check in and say hi to you girls and I hope everyones well!

looks like me, racheal and tizy all have our 20wk scans tomorrow.... Woooooop!

Gl ladies and we want scan pics and gender updates asap... Your up first rach!

What times yours Tizy? Xx


----------



## Rees

Ooooooh, didn't realise we had 3 scans tomorrow :) exciting day, will definately take my charger to work as I'll be popping on to check up on you all :)

Jade - we also :sex: last night! Luke squashed the baby but at least I know where my uterus is now, and time to go back to doggy *sigh* :blush:

Han - yay for your weight loss! Can't believe how well you're doing already!

Rach - you sound as if you had a lovely weekend :) I also would not have slept in a tent :lol:

Gonna have to go off and do these gender predictions now :)

Gem, Han and Rach - good luck for you scans tomorrow :hugs: I hope you can find out the baby's sex :)


----------



## sunshine623

Hi ladies! I'm just signing on quickly here from the beach!!! It's so nice, and I've gotten a little of a tan finally for the first time all season! :) Can't believe I'm finally halfway through this pregnancy today! So exciting! :) 

Rachel, Hannah, and Gemma- good luck with your scans! I really wish now I had just waited to have mine at the doctor instead of doing the early one. I'm so excited about our boy, but it's still kinda hard to get my mind around it. 

Jayne, don't worry! They rarely get it wrong at 20 weeks, so I'm sure it's right. :)

Hearing about so many of you actually doing the deed makes me jealous! lol I haven't really wanted to much lately, but I'm ready to this week since we're on vacation. But poor Nick got sand in his swim trunks and it kinda rubbed him raw! lol So he's off limits for a couple of days I think! lol


----------



## hannaho88

Hi ladies,
Im new on here and thought I would join afetra recomendation!
I too am a verrryyy curvy lady and a UK size 24/26 and feeling rubbish at my weight! I feel like a bit of a failure to myself and my baby being this size and pregannt! (It wasn't planned - but very pleased :D) 
I had started to lose weight before I found out i was pregnant, to strat thinning for my wedding in 18 months but then found out I was expecting, and since I have not managed to lose a single pound! And its really getting me down! I want to have the healthiest pregnancy possible but I cant shift this weight even though I am eating plenty of fruit and veg and eating really healthy :(
went to the doctors friday for a new patient medical at our new doctors and the nurse said to me that I would probably have to have a consultant led preganancy due to my size :( xxxx


----------



## Rees

:waves: hello Hannah :) Glad you found us :)

Tizy (also another Hannah) is doing Slimming World as it's safe to do during pregnancy, so maybe speak to your midwife about it when you get your booking appointment? Wow, a wedding :) will be so special having your little one there too :)

Sunshine - poor Nick! :rofl: the dangers of the beach.... Hope you're enjoying sunning yourself :)

I'm recording and watching Foos @ T in the Park, I know so many people who went to see them live at Milton Keynes and got so bloody jealous and annoyed (especially at my oldest bestie who also saw them at Wembley a few years back and didn't know which song Everlong was!) This is definately being marked as 'keep' on the box. Dave is god....

Goodnight ladies! :) xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi too! Don't worry about losing weight. It's the one thing you don't have to do now. Just keep eating lotsa healthy food. I'm consultsnt led and it's fine tbh. You get more appts and more scans and end of the day you don't have to do what they tell you. Just do your research as they might try and scare you into things. They're sneaky sometimes

Had a lovely bonk tonight! First in ages, 6 weeks maybe? Rich is just scared of hurting me as I do get pains and stabs sometimes from normal Preg things. It was fine tho. Had roast for dinner tho and had a big puke just now. Rich said he didn't feel v well after it but he did sit in a boiling hot bath straight after eating so I dunno what he expects rly

Gonna have a swim tmw morning as I'm not working til 11.30 then it's Preg yoga. Yey

Someone didn't come round for picking up my freecycle stuff. That's so annoying ...going to the tip if they're not gone by next weekend.


----------



## Rees

:lol: @ Helen :)

I was sick this morning, and we had a roast last night, but then I've had about 5 hours kip :( currently sat on the train, waiting for it to leave the station.

I don't know if it was the shower, lack of sleep or early morning that contributed to me being sick, or maybe it was a combination of all 3? I'm definately feeling girlie vibes now, so no doubt I'll be being sick until 20+ weeks again, yay!

Hope the 3 girlies who are off to their scan enjoy seeing their babies again :) good luck! Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Hannah, *waves* welcome over. Dont worry about it being a led pregnancy, at least youre in safe hands. My friend is about a 20-22 and her BMI is sky high and shes been fine all the way through AND....HER WATERS JUST BROKE AN HOUR AGO OMG, Im excited for her. 

Leigh, Im sorry youve been sick, thats not nice :( 

I avoided a bonk last night saying I was tired and nervous about today! lol. I may not escape it tonight though!

Ive had mixed feelings for a long time about todays scan and now I feel sick with worry that they will say "Ill just go get a Dr" or "you baby has ________ wrong with it" Our scans are £5 each so its going to be costly as we need 3!

Right, Im off to drink tea and get ready. In an hour and a half Ill know !

Have a great day ladies and GOOD LUCK Gem and Han XXX


----------



## cranberry987

Throwing up again and, well, other things too. I'm labelling it as the roasts fault as this doesn't feel like ms :( have work at 11.30 for 2 hrs hope things settle down by then

Don't worry about the scan, there's a lot they can do even if they do find something, but the chances of there being anything wrong is rly slim. 

I feel more sick when I'm tired so maybe it's the early morning, rees


----------



## xheartsx

Oh ladies i'm sorry you're not feeling well this morning!! Rachel, gem & Hannah GOOD LUCK, i'm honestly so excited for you all!! 

Hey Sunshine, glad you're having a fab holiday. Your poor hubby is probably hurting though! lol. 

Hello Hannah, don't worry about your weight. Like one of the other girls said, there is somebody on here doing SW and she has lost 4lbs in 1 week so you could maybe talk to her! 

Rachel, your scan will be totally fine!! :) 

Rees, Dave IS god!! I couldn't stay awake lastnight so it's recorded and i'm going to watch it when i get home from work. Honestly, he is just so sexy!! I saw them at V a few years back and they're just getting better and better.

I will be coming on here to look for updates. Have a good day all! Xx


----------



## Rees

Jade - apparently they closed with Everlong! I could have stayed up to watch it seeings as I didn't end up going sleep until gone 1!

Rach - I'm sure everything went fine :hugs:


----------



## Rees

Forgot to add - Helen, I hope you feel better by the time you get to work :( I hope it passes really quick :(


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls, 
On way home. All is well andx baby is perfect. ITS A GIRL. I'm so chuffed :).


----------



## xheartsx

Oh YAY congratulations!! I knew all would be ok. And you'll have a cute little baby girl! Oh all of this is just so ex bloody citing!! x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks Jade. Home now. Pics are scanned and ready to put on later. I have loads of housework to do and Ebay packages to wrap now :( Ill be online later on. Wonder how Han got on? X


----------



## xheartsx

I know i'm dying to know what hers was too. Come on Hannahhhhh! And gem too. X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Gems appointment is 12 :) Hans was after mine I think. Come on Han lol! X


----------



## Tizy

Hello Girls, 

I'm back and so excited as its a BOY!!!!! We're over the moon as you can imagine. Everything was fine with bubs. I cried! Sooooo HAPPY! Xxxx


----------



## spellfairy

Awww lovely news girls;)


----------



## Tizy

Fab news for you to Rachel, I was so nervous that something was going to be wrong! Feel so happy now :) Xxx

Thanks Spellfairy Xxx


----------



## no1seasider

Congrats on your scans ladies!Hope you don't mind me joining in over here,i've only just found it!
Have my scan too today(2-15pm),I have 4 boys and im dying to know who's in there!!


----------



## xheartsx

Han that's so good! What you wanted :) I'm dead chuffed for you!! :D I bet you're over the moon.

Aagggghh mine can't come quick enough!

Hey seasider, let us know what you're having too! X


----------



## Tizy

Hey, 

Thanks Jade. I'm excited to know what yours is now too. Gem should be out and posting soon. I didn't realise but I actually saw the midwife after the scan, just briefly, she checked my urine and blood pressure. Next appointment is 24 weeks on 11th August. 

Oh I'm actually on cloud 9, I feel so elated! Can't wipe the smile off my face. 

Hi Seasider, lovely to have someone else join the group, we're a friendly bunch here. Make sure you post your result later. 

Lunch now, then, I don't know what to do with myself! Maybe start planning the nursery!

Eeeeeeeek! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

hiya. oo so 4 scans today, one girl and one boy so far. does everyone have their appts on mondays or something? mine are all monday too

stopped puking but still feel bloody rough. this isnt morning sickness, it feels like a really bad hangover or something so ive resorted to my hangover favourites - plain crisps, lots of cold water and general junk food. just made some supernoodles now and have been to tescos for croissants, cheesecake and wensleydale with cranberries in. not sure that ill eat all or any of it, but thats what my stomach wanted.

plan for today is to watch some shit on tv and have a sleep. have so much to doooo but theres no point today i think.


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi ladies - congrats on all your scans - how exciting!!!
Helen hope you feel better soon!! Drink lots of water


----------



## cranberry987

urgh, just realised im supposed to be going to taunton tonight for training, thats not gonna happen...might get into my pjs, that always makes everyone feel better


----------



## xheartsx

pjs really does make you feel better. Do that, put your feet up and eat that junk you bought. It might be what your body needs. X


----------



## no1seasider

It's a boy!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Two girls two boys. Perfect!


----------



## xheartsx

Aww lovely congratulations :) Next thursday i can come on with my good news. Xx


----------



## xheartsx

I've just realised you will have 5 boys! I bet that's mayhem! xx


----------



## Tizy

Aw congrats Seasider!!! 5 boys wow! I'm so looking forward to having my boy baby! exciting stuff. X x


----------



## no1seasider

Yep!! Bring on more mayhem! i cant wait! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls, 

Han, thats FANTASTIC :) Im so pleased you got the result you wanted although as long as its healthy and all that. X

Hi Seasider, I shall call you Sea if thats ok :p Welcome over. Congrats on your scan, 5 boys whooooa. lol. 

Poor Xander will now have 4 sisters and I think he will get upset when we tell him but its tough and Im very pleased its a girl. I can now buy mop caps, frills, pink and more pink and lots of pink which is my favourite colour ever! My Mum is over the moon! 

Sadly, Pete and I had an arguement when we got back over a CD player (ridiculous eh!) and hes gone to work and I dont want to speak to him, ever! (Ok, maybe not ever exactly but not till at least tomorrow, hes an ass). 

XX


----------



## no1seasider

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone,looks like a friendly thread to be in :)

My name is Chris,i am 36 and have 4 boys as you know Kyle,Ellis,Mason& Leon. My fella is John and we have been together just over 16 yrs. I joined this thread as i am a size 16,had just joined slimming world before my bfp and am worried how much im going to pile on this time! With all my others i was a size 10 full term,so have let myself go a bit really:blush: although it is 8 years since ive had a baby! So far i have put on 5lb which i think has all gone on my boobs :haha:

Nice to be here!


----------



## cranberry987

We've a Facebook group too if you wanna join. Search for
Curvy ladies. If you can't find it I'll have a look for the link later when I'm
Not on my
Phone

I think I felt a kick earlier oO was at the top of my uterus. A few rumbling flutters since then but hard to tell with those. They don't feel like normal tho so I guess it must be bubs


----------



## no1seasider

Fab thanks,i'll have a look when i get in from work tonight! xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Waves to Chris.

Im Rachel and Im 34, this is my first baby but Im step Mum to Xander 6 and Isobel 4 and a half. Im scared of childbirth lol. 

Heres our Curvy Ladies link: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/curvyladies?ap=1


----------



## Rees

Hi seasider :) :wave: nice to see another new face, and wow, 5 boys! That's quite a handful :lol:

And yay for 2 boys and 2 girls discovered today :) so pleased for everyone :)

Only 6 weeks and 3 days until I can hopefully find out :)

Have had a mare of a day, sick cashier, unable to find a replacement and she was also being sick out that back. Abusive drunk man (at 2pm!) And I got so scared that I had to hit panic button for the first time in my 5 years in bookies! Scary shit!

I'm hoping that tomorrow goes a bit better in work!

Hope you're feeling heaps better now Helen :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

Wow. What happens when you hit the panic button? Big flashy lights and Bars drop
Down around the till?!

I'm feeling a bit better. Still sicky but kept dinner down. Had chicken soup and keeping the water up. Dh is fine so I wonder what it is. Maybe I was just more
Sensitive to the bug and he's shook
It off? I dunno. Reckon I'll be better for tmw tho


----------



## Cherrybinky

Helen, when I had that upset tummy really bad last Monday, Pete ate the same as me pretty much and was fine so maybe we are just more sensitive like you said. It was horrid and lasted 2 days. Hope you feel better today.

I went to bed at 9pm to avoid Pete when he got in from work. Ive woken up still furious with him and have come downstairs and made toast and am sitting on my own. :( 

Hope you all have a good Tuesday 
X


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Feeling better today. Phew. Had croissants at 5am hehe was hungreh!

17w today and my app says hiccups and fingerprints have started! Awww. 

Seems like a lot of men are being cocks. Mines just told me he has to do 15 hrs revision for an exam at work next Tuesday. And we have a friend coming Thursday for a week. Ok so when are you gonna do it? When she's here apparently. Rather than bloody telling me before!! He has weds night (tidying up tonight) and next Monday night as me and friend are going to tintagel for the night. But that's it basically. Stupid man!! Its not like super important that he passes buy it's good for his cv, he should have done it years ago, and he's getting made redundant next year!!
Gah!!


----------



## Tizy

Hi Girls, 

Helen, hope you feel better soon hun, its horrible having a poorly tummy. I think you're right, we are just a bit more sensitive, i've had a very mild dikky tummy a few times after eating. 

Chris, hello again. I'm Hannah (Han) I'm 33 and have one daughter Holly who is 13 years old. I work as an estate and letting agent - times are tough!

Rachel, Arghhhh men are so frustrating. Everytime I try to speak to Mark about something, he belittles my worries and then tries to take control of the conversation. Then when I try to jump in he says to stop stressing and trying to cause an arguement. Why can't he JUST listen to my worries/feelings for a bit!!!! I listen to him when he wants to vent off!! Ugh so annoyed. Sorry Petes being silly too. Whats happened? 

Leigh, that sounds a bit scary about the panic button!! I don't think Marks even got one of thoise in his crappy shop! Hope today is better. 

Morning everyone else. 

I feel a bit rubbish today. After having conjunctivitis and a stye on my lower eye lid last week, I've got a huge one on my upper eye lid this week!! So another week of feeling sexy without my make-up!! I'm gonna do a bump shot tonight, not done one for two weeks or so. I'm still on my diet, but after falling out with Mark last night I did have a bagel with butter!! About 15 syns in that!! Back to it again today! 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Han, Im so sorry you have a poorly eye, thats not nice, I suffer with allergies and sometimes cant wear mascara and it kills me LOL

Well heres my 20+4 bump side and front. I dont think it looks any different to my 18 week one! Ive put the same dress on to compare :) 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_204.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_204front.jpg

Just had another barny with Pete about the CD player incident yesterday, I had to ASK for an apology! GRRRR. He upset me again over it all! 
X


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Rachel, I think it looks more sticky outy!! but I can't remember your last piccy properly. Whatever, it def looks like a baby bump! YEY!!!!

I'm on my own at work today after having 4 days off and struggling to get motivated! I do actually have work to do! Hehehe.

Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Hi ladies, hope you're all ok. Just as i was reading lastnight about you ladies falling out with your OH, i went to bed pissed off with Dougie!! I thought of the name Darcy, but for a boy on Sunday, and Dougie has been saying he quite likes it and stuff since then. Well, his MIL phoned lastnight, so i told her and she doesn't like it and said its a girls name (i'm pretty sure its unisex). Well, as soon as i got off the phone dougie has had a quick change of heart and doesn't like it either!! I was saying to him that because his mum doesn't like it we couldn't possibly call our kid it. Well this made him angry but its a bit of a coincidence is it not?! She's overpowering at the best of times, but if i like a name his mum doesn't, i don't care!!

I've been speaking to him since, and im just gunna bite my tongue because we'll just end up arguing again. I'm not at work today. Just felt rubbish this morning so phoned in sick. What are they gunna do, sack me?! Ha. 

On a better note i weighed myself this morning and i'm back to 14 stone 13lbs, so an 11lb gain instead of 14lbs.

Hope everyone is good. X


----------



## Tizy

Hi Jade, 

Oh thats rubbish when men do that!! They do get easily influenced by other peeps opinions sometimes! We've had our boy name for ages, but Mark won't let us 100% decide on it! Me and Holly are both calling him by his name tho! Mark says he's got to say the name out loud more to get used to it. Maybe a bit of subtle coaxing will work on Dougie? Try a few names out loud and see how he reacts!

Well done on your weight loss! Amazing since all that choccy got scoffed the other night! Lucky you. 

Right lunch now :) I'm hungry!

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jade well done on your weight loss. Im afraid Im easily influenced by my Mum too! If she says something I will re phrase it to Pete or it play on my mind as shes always right lol. 
I like Darcy for a girl but Petes not having any of it and still likes Phoebe :( 

Im still biting my tongue with Pete, I know Im a pain in the arse and moan a lot but he was out of order yesterday and Ive already been in tears twice about it which he hates as my 'crying, whining' gets on his nerves as hes not like that so Im just playing nice and getting on with it. I shall seethe in my own time lol. 

Just about to post a pic of my latest baby girl buys on Facebook group. 

X


----------



## Rees

Oh, Rach, Han and Jade :hugs:

Men suck!

Helen, I wish there was big flashing lights and bars coming down :lol: would have made it better :) just had someone from a security company come over the tannoy asking if I needed assistance! Was kinda scary though with it being my first time of having to hit it. I think they like it when you do coz they get so bored waiting for action! :lol:

I hope you're feeling better today!

I'm on my phone again so have forgotten most of what you ladies have said! I've got the next 4 days off so I can catch up properly then :)

Oooooooh, Rach - LOVELY bump :)

Hope you've all got something to smile about today (even if it is just choch :) ) xx


----------



## Rees

Oh, Rach, Han and Jade :hugs:

Men suck!

Helen, I wish there was big flashing lights and bars coming down :lol: would have made it better :) just had someone from a security company come over the tannoy asking if I needed assistance! Was kinda scary though with it being my first time of having to hit it. I think they like it when you do coz they get so bored waiting for action! :lol:

I hope you're feeling better today!

I'm on my phone again so have forgotten most of what you ladies have said! I've got the next 4 days off so I can catch up properly then :)

Oooooooh, Rach - LOVELY bump :)

Hope you've all got something to smile about today (even if it is just choch :) ) xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks Leigh :) 

Im smiling because Im thinking of Jared Leto with no clothes on. That will do for me. lol


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls here is my bump update. I'm not sure there is much difference! Think Hols took the 20 week pic a bit too close maybe thats why it looks bigger??

First is 17 weeks, second 20 weeks and a progression from 12 weeks!

Lol the 15 week bloat! and sorry but didn't put my bra on this week! Droopy!
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks.jpg
File size: 127.7 KB
Views: 3









20 weeks boy bump.jpg
File size: 77.1 KB
Views: 4









Picnik collage Bumps.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cranberry987

Hmm, theres a *bit* of a difference, nice lookin bump tho either way :) im gonna go knick the fake bump from m&p soon, ive got a bump but its not big enough yet, if you didnt know youd think i was just fat!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Aww that's a lovely bump. Its a bit like mine but I have lots of saggy fat at the bottom of mine LOL xx


----------



## xheartsx

o0o lovely bumps rachel and han!! I will post one on friday when i am 20 weeks.

I feel ILL this morning. Stupid bloody sickness is back today. Gunna go for another nice walk at lunchtime as it's gorgeous outside.

I have thought of another boys name i like.. Seth. I really like it! 

Oh what am i having! Time is going soo slow.

Happy Wednesday, enjoy your days. Xx


----------



## cranberry987

morning

im working remotely today and its sooooooooo quiet i think i could actually go to sleep. im in my back bedroom on a webcam (sounds so dodgy lol) and theres the guest bed here which just needs lieing in.... cant tho rly so just sitting on here doing nothing lalala. 

Might do some ebay shopping! 

sorry about the ms hearts, old fave of crackers and ginger biscuits might be an idea.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls. 

Jade Im sorry your MS is back. Ive been so lucky and havent had any at all and only maybe 5 bouts of nausea. Im just starting to shake the tired feeling now but its taken 20 weeks!

Im still having hip ache in a morning really bad, just swept my kitchen floor and it killed me :( 

I wont share my sex experience this morning but it wasnt so good LOL. Shame as its been weeks!!!

Just watching Lorraine and then Im going to attempt Jezza Kyle! Why, I dont know but sometimes it amuses me. Ive got Pretty Little Liars, Falling Sky and Law and Order to watch today and Petes on a sleep at work tonight so Ill be in my element :) 

Have a great Wednesday girls 
XX


----------



## xheartsx

LOL bad experience Rachel? 

Oh i watched jezza yesterday as i was off sick, what's even sadder is i'd already seen one of them! That's a new low.

X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Lets just say it wasnt rampant like it normally is, it was awkward lol. I wont be rushing for anymore while Im pg no matter how horny I am!! LOL

This Jezza is boring. Theyre always chavs, common horrible pathetic people who air their dirty laundry on TV. Its pathetic, I dont know why I watch it. I love Steve Wilko and Maury Povich, Ill stick to them as they know how to do good topics!
x


----------



## cranberry987

Rich says that hes sure that my fouf has changed angle, was a bit awkward getting docked iykwim. different position needed i think.


----------



## Cherrybinky

I agreeing with you there Helen, not about your foof LOL but about mine!!


----------



## xheartsx

hahaha. Dougie's got lucky twice in a week now which i've warned him isn't going to happen now for another 8 weeks. But by then my belly will be bigger and its just too much effort. He can sort himself out!


----------



## cranberry987

mmm im looking at cotbeds. dont think i want a 2nd hand one as theyre always bitten etc, but if its going to get bitten anyway then maybe a 2nd hand one would be a good idea. MIL is buying it anyway and she pisses me off so going to get an expensive one :p

Maybe https://www.johnlewis.com/231332854/Product.aspx


----------



## Cherrybinky

LOL spend the MIL money, love it. Thats a lovely cot Helen, are you getting it in white or another colour?

My parents have spent loads already. Petes parents have said they will give us money for Xmas but the cot bed that was Isobels needs a new mattress so we may need to ask them for the dosh before Xmas. 

Ive been playing with my bump pics and scan pics..... what do you think? I might print them off and frame them lol

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_BumpPage.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_ScanPage.jpg


----------



## cranberry987

will get it in white, already have a white wardrobe and i think white just suits the room more, its nice and light and airy.

i like the pics, maybe use a thicker font for the scan pic one tho, with the grey in the background its a bit hard to read. not impossible, just another might be easier.


----------



## Tizy

Awww smashing pics Rach! You're bump is defo progressing. I like the scan pics one too. 

Talking of sex life. Mark and I are now both struggling to get into a good position with this bump in the way, has anybody got any ideas on positions? I was thinking missionary with a big cushion under my bum me to lift me up a bit? I'm not going on top cos I'm too fat and heavy!!!! Haha!

Nice cot Helen :)

I'm at work....dreaming the day away! Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Maybe the doggy favourite? Or you can maybe lean over the bed and he can go behind! 

My bump has stopped doing anything i think, i still just look like a fattie!! I'm freaking out about when my belly button pops. I hate belly buttons, they actually make me feel sick! I think if it pops i'm gunna have to stick a plaster on it!!

I'm at work too, dreaming the day away. Gunna go for a walk at lunch, but not sure what to eat!

Xx


----------



## cranberry987

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_positions#Positions_during_pregnancy hehe


----------



## Tizy

cranberry987 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_positions#Positions_during_pregnancy hehe

OMG Helen! Thanks for this BUT when I scrolled down the page, there is a picture of a man being anally fisted, nearly puked my fruit back up!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cherrybinky

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

omg >< glad i clicked on the link straight to that paragraph now. on the other hand, it might solve the problem of the bump getting in the way... wheres my marigolds


----------



## Tizy

Bleurghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xheartsx

hahahaha oh that's funny! Just what you want to see when you're eating your lunch :D

Get those marigolds out, we all have work to do! X


----------



## Rees

Han - lovely bump progression :)

Deffo doggy! :) brilliant sex position while pregnant. There are websites with 
positions specifically for pregnancy! (although possibly don't check those out at work :lol:) Just noticed that Helen got there with a website :haha: (hmmmm, spoons!)

Rach - love those pics :) What's the blob in the first 8week scan?

Jade - my belly button never popped, just stretched and looked like a mouth :)

I don't quite understand how it's taken me 3 hours to read and reply! Tegan decided to kick off while she was eating her tea, every time I was on my laptop, I couldn't eat mine, bit in to a bit of chicken and it had a bit of fat or something in it and I nearly puked onto my plate! And it was enchilada's too :( Tegan loved hers though, she should do, she's been carrying the box round for 2 weeks wanting them :lol:

Today I've fallen a bit more in love with Tegan :) She's amazing! I think I can safely say that my PND has gone for a bit :) She's been rather funny today, from falling over and her saying "sowwy" when I said to be careful, to playing "boo" and having fun in the park and going down the slide saying "Go Go Go!!!"" :thumbup: I think today's been a good day, and so nice not having to work, even though it has been VERY hot!


----------



## xheartsx

Morning Rees, glad you had a lovely day yesteday with your LO :) sounds fun! I can't handle the heat too well nowadays either! 

Hope everyone's good this morning. Another sunny day in Scotland! Gunna go for another walk at lunch. I've been really good this week with food & exercise!

Have a good day all. X


----------



## Rees

Hope your lunchtime walk was nice Jade :)

It's sunny again here, had planned to see if my grandparents were in, but think I'd rather go out and go to the sandy park :)

However we're still at home about to have lunch, I'm still sat in my nightie, didn't get up until 11! Our front door is an old barn type door and we've opened the top bit and if people come close to the door they can see me sat here :lol: I have no shame, I even went up the stairs without really thinking and if anyone had walked past they'd have seen my knickers as I was going up :lol:

Hope everyone has a great day xx


----------



## ttcwithendo

boo i feel like my B belly is just intesifying i know im only 6weeks 1day but i have already out grown my pants and am so bloated but it seems like only the top of my belly is getting bigger i use to be able to suck it in a bit but not anymore :( i cant wait to actually look like im pregnant and not just getting fatterhttps://i1182.photobucket.com/albums/x456/desere_snydly/SANY1070.jpg


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ello. 

Enjoy you walk Jade, I could do with one. Im still sat in the chair where I was at 9am! (bad eh!) Ive had breakfast but am going to Red Hot Buffet tonight so wont eat again till half 6 now where I can stuff my face stupid! Then its Harry Potter double bill in 3D till 2am. OMG Im so excited. 

Ive just had a major rant to a poor girl in Tri 2 who was annoyed with the council. I never rant and rave to people normally on here and try to be calm but she f*cked me off totally!!

TTC bless ya, at 6 weeks I was bloated and was considering maternity wear but was told it would go down and Id look silly in it. Boy was that right! I didnt spring a non fat looking bump till about 16 weeks and it so dragged! Dont wish the time away ;p 
XX


----------



## cranberry987

I was bloated too, when you think about it, the bloat is gonna be in the top/middle part as thats where your guts etc are. I was in maternity trousers rly early, found some nice stretchy yoga pants. Also switched over to mat leggings which end about where your bra line is so they dont press in at the middle and make the B worse.

I took a proper bump pic this morning, not with the dress hiding it, its gone proper round this week - maybe thats why ive been so hungry?

Have to do the shopping this afternoon then pick up friend from airport at 4pm, cant remember if I said but shes coming over from belgium until weds, going to a cider festival at the weekend which is 2 mins walk from our house and then monday going to tintagel to do the king arthur thang so I wont be on too much. Might pop on with my phone

Check out the Labour and Birthing section - theres a bit of a row brewing about home vs hospital births. Both sides getting a bit lairy! hehe


----------



## xheartsx

I didn't go for my walk in the end! I've been twice this week though. I'm going to go down to this park this evening with Dougie and have a nice little stroll. The girl in my work keeps raving on about krushems from kfc so i'm gunna get one of them first!

I'm going to take a 20 week bump pic tonight so will post it later. 

Rachel, i could sooo go to a buffet place and eat myself silly!! I actually might suggest it to Dougie to go tomorrow. Although he's on a diet and he really struggles to keep to them so i'm helping him all i can, which is helping me be good too! I really want him to do well because he's dead down on himself at the moment for putting on some extra pounds. 

Wow, that turned into a little rant there!

I hope you have fun tonight Rachel, don't make yourself uncomfy though for watching the films!

X


----------



## xheartsx

Helen, i hope you have fun with your friend! Sucky that you're going to a cider festival and can't get merry though! X


----------



## no1seasider

Afternoon all! what a gorgeous sunny day here in Blackpool(nearly).

Had to go to see the consultant yesterday to discuss home birth and i actually saw everyone but the consultant!! Had a doctor come in to discuss it,who then went to discuss it with the consultant,who then came back to tell me what was said???! I could imagine this woman sat in her office doing sod all and getting paid a huge wedge for bugger all! 
Anyway homebirth is agreed so im happy! been following the hospital v homebirth thread myself....some people should keep their opinions to themselves i think!

Anyway,hope everyone is well today...have a lovely day xx

P.s. hopped on the scales.....10 Lb argggghhhh!! :cry:


----------



## Rees

Might have to go and have a nosey at this home birth vs hospital thread :lol: I like a good chuckle, but then I'll try not to get sucked into it all :)

seasider - yay for homebirth :D

Got a tip for you home birthing mummies - Poundland! Shower curtains :) I'm gonna get some to stick under the sheet ontop of the mattress, and also on the sofa in case my waters go :lol: I had some ready to protect the floor and loads of my mum's old towels, unfortunately they weren't needed but it was good to have them, especially the one under the bed :lol:


----------



## Rees

Rach - that council thread got right up my nose. Personally I'd say she's a troll :(

I deleted my post 5 times before I calmed down enough to say reasonable enough things.

RAR! Sorry, had to come in here and do a little rar to calm down, anyhoo, I need to go to bed *tries to keep eyes peeled open*


----------



## Tizy

Oh ladies, I was in such a good mood this morning!! 

Then I've gone and fallen over on my way into work! I've cut all my knee :( **cry** I just wanna go home now! AND to make it even worse lots of people stuck in their cars in traffic saw me! :blush:

Bloody first aid box has nothing useful in it! No antiseptic and no large plasters! In the dumps now....:(

Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Oh Han i hope you're ok!! That's rubbish. Try not to let it put you in a rubbish mood though. It is Friday after all :) 

I am officially half way today woohoo! Forgot to take a bump pic lastnight but will take one tonight and compare it with my 18 week bump. Don't think it's changed much.

Gunna get my hair cut tonight but no idea how to get it done! 

Have a good day ladies. Xx


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Jade,

Yeh I'm ok!! Over the shock now ;) 

Congrats on 20 weeks, feels like a milestone doesn't it! Next one is 24 week V day (or is it 25 weeks?)

The reason I was in such a good mood this morning is that my friend called me last night to tell me shes pregnant!!!! Woooo-hooooo! She lives about 60 miles away (which is a shame) but its still gonna be lovely getting together with our partners and babies next year! Plus we can share all our pregnancy gripes. I've told her to join BnB and our Curvy Group, so hopefully she will soon. She's only early on so far tho (4 weeks), so fingers crossed all goes ok! 

Over and out! Xxx


----------



## no1seasider

:haha: I once fell over on a zebra crossing! now that was embarrasing!!Hope you're ok hun,i dont mean to laugh,i just get the giggles over silly things like that!

Hope everyone is well today(apart from your knee Han!).It's a gorgeous sunny day here again :winkwink:

I missed what she put in the council thread,by the time i went to read it she had deleted her op,but i can see it caused some controversy! Not as much as the hospital v homebirth arguement that is still going on! It's getting more and more heated! I've stayed right out of it!

What does everyone have planned for this weekend?We are going to my friends for a bbq,will be quite amusing watching the state of everyone while im sipping vimto! I went to a wedding a few weeks ago and the bride was steaming! i probably wouldnt have noticed it any other time but because i was on coke it was quite funny to watch!!

Anyway,have a great weekend,whatever you may be up to xx


----------



## Tizy

Hehe Seasider - yes I find things like that very amuzing too! and I've been ever so clumsy recently! Not offended by the giggles in the slightest, in fact I was laughing about it shortly afterwards, once I got myself cleaned up. 

I'm gonna have to get on the Home Birth arguement and have a look! Intruiging, I won't dare join in tho!

Your mention of Vimto, I've been getting into Vimto recently its lovely and in fact just polished a fizzy No Sugar Vimto off after lunch! I also addicted to fizzy water, drink about 1 litre a day! Yum! 

Weekend, I have nothing planned, booo! Mark is working all weekend and Holly is going to a sleepover, so i'll be entertaining myself, don't mind much tho! Next weekend will be busier. Have a good one at your friends BBQ Seasider. I wish i was down Blackpool way (I was born in Victoria), my mum and dad live in Elswick, would just love to pop in on em, but petrol cost is so high at moment I don't get to go as often as I would like. 

Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Oh vimto is delicious! I've not had it for ages but really fancy some now! seasider your weekend sounds good :) I don't have an awful lot planned. Getting my hair cut tonight (i have no idea what to get done!) and then probably some sort of takeaway for dinner and a chill out with Dougie. I've been super good this week. No chocolate and 4 walks!

Then tomorrow, who knows! We usually wait until we know what the weather will be like. Its been lovely here all week, and the weekend it's meant to be really horrible! typical!

I'm fed up at work today, it's so quiet!

xXx


----------



## xheartsx

I've just attempted to calm things in this hospital v homebirth thread...watch me get abused!!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi all :) 

Han hope your knee is ok, I dont do cuts well lol. 

Jade, that council thread p*ssed me right off as you can tell but I decided that as it upset her with all the things we said I chilled myself out and was a bit nicer to her. She seems ok now. 

Im in the homebirth v hospital thread now, 11 pages !! Lots to read and maybe put in my 2 penneth


----------



## Tizy

Where is this homebirth/hospital thread? I couldn't find it.......but saying that I'm being extra dumb and clumsy today! X

EDIT - found it! Duhhhh

EDIT EDIT - Ugh, can't be bothered to read it, usually I love a good old tittle tattle debate! Come on November I NEED wine! X


----------



## Cherrybinky

I did exactly the same thing Han. Couldnt find it but I used Jades stats to see where she'd posted LOL

Its got quite nasty in places but their all just touchy opinionated hormonal women, like me! 
X


----------



## Rees

Awww Han :hugs: I hate falling and tripping :(

seasider - did you feel like dom joly being a snail crossing the zebra crossing after falling over on it :haha: :kiss:

When I was in college I walked down 3 sets of stairs, and fell off the last one and sprained my ankle. I rang my mum to come and help me as I was meeting her from work and she was only round the corner, and she got there and asked how far I'd fallen, pointed to the last one and she near about wet herself :blush: I'm very clumsy, have sprained my right ankle about 5 times and now it's stupidly weak and I feel the bad weather in it already, not looking forward to the onset of arthritis when I'm a bit older!

Mmmm, vimto! I just bought a packet of vimto sweets for when Tegan is in bed, fancy playing on the xbox tonight instead of watching tv, not played it in ages!


Enjoy the BBQ seasider :) I've always like watching people get hammered, I used to get drunk but never get in their state! I remember one friend getting so hammered she was sick everywhere, but in her mind it gave her room for more drink, she was plastered that night and gave me a lovely sicky kiss! Can't wait to tell her 3 boys about it when they're older and their mummy doesn't want them out drinking :haha:

Rach - I noticed that she got upset, but what did she think would happen with what she initially wrote? (I saw it in someone's quote) and to then delete what she'd written? She seriously needs to get her diabetes under control or she'll make the headlines next with a 17lber!

It's been miserable down here today, so I went to see my grandparents! They enjoyed seeing Tegs but she went really shy and was clinging to mummy a lot, until she went into the spare room and saw all the teddy's then she was in her element, shouting, laughing, putting them to bed etc...

At one point she said "oh shiii" which is Oh, Shit! :blush: luckily my gran didn't pick up on it or I'd have got majorily told off, they always comment when I swear on facebook, but I am a grown woman now!

We have no plans for the weekend, apart from roast at my parent's on Sunday and then I get to go to work for the evening, tomorrow I guess it'll be either a walk with the newly renamed "pipin" (Tegan started calling him that after watching too much Ben and Holly, even though Pipin is a horse/hamster!) or shopping in town, luckily today is payday :)

I NEED to get some more books, I have hundreds but I want more! Bought a book called 'The Midwife's Confession' by Diane Chamberlain and it's amazing, I've cried several times but it sucked me in from the first page. It's about a midwife who delivers her friend's baby, has done something awful but you don't quite know what and she eventually commits suicide over her guilt. It's full of twists and turns as 2 friends find out more about the woman who was one of their best friends but they didn't really know her in the end. I want to look for more of this author's books because she is a good writer.

I don't normally go for those sort of ones, I tend to prefer ones about the supernatural world (werewolves, vampires etc...) and always have done, even as a wee girl I read all the point horror's in my library and loved Christopher Pike's 'The Last Vampire' series, which I've noticed has been re-released now that vampires are "in" again.

Anyhoo, enough of my chatter :D Hope you all enjoy your weekends and that they're not as soggy as mine is looking to be!


----------



## xheartsx

There are plenty hormonal pregnant women on here! (me included).

Here is my 20 week bump, not sure if there is much difference from my 18 weeker!

I've put the 18 week bump up too (the yellow one).

Just went and got my hair cut, got a middle shed and i quite like it!

I hope you all have a lovely chilled out friday eve! Xx
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3









002.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rees

Oooooh! Jade! There's a defo difference! Lovely bump!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi Ladies, hope your all well, massive congrats to everyone who had their scans this week.

We had such a lovely time away i so want to go back, weather was gorgeous and we all have great tans (not the legs didnt get them out!).

Han sorry about your fall, i too would have been so embarassed....the main thing is though that your ok and so is your lil man! xxx

Hearts great bump pics....im starting to wonder if i actually am preggers as considering im nearly 5 weeks ahead yours puts mine to shame! I know ive missed some pics i tried to keep up to date on dh's phone but couldnt see pics. 

Ive missed the council thread....may need to look at the homebirth v hospital one...anyone willing to fill me in on what the council op was about? xxx


----------



## Rees

Basically only her OH works, she's asthmatic and found out last year that she has type 1 diabetes, she's pregnant and was basically saying that the council told her they'd give her a place in 6 weeks when her lease is up (top flat somewhere is where she is now) and she was saying that money is tight as she had to give up her job as she was poorly early on in her pregnancy. She hasn't been managing her diabetes either which makes it all worse!

She's since been back to the council and they won't give her a place! So she had a huge rant and wondered why she didn't get any support!

That was the jist of it that I got!

Yay for your nice holiday away :) glad it was sunny for you :)


----------



## pink sparkle

Thanks rees! Some ppl drive me crazy expecting everything for nothing and not even attempting to help themselves! Grrrr glad i didnt find it! x


----------



## Rees

It got my blood boiling a bit, although I still do suspect she's trolling! I hate trolls, I just don't see the point, yet even though I know they're trolls I can't help but react!


----------



## sunshine623

Hello ladies! I'm back home from vacation and resting up from my resting up! lol Great to hear about all the ultrasounds this week! We're up to about 3 boys and 3 girls, right? And love the bump pics! Mine hasn't really changed much in the last couple of weeks. It's still not obvious to strangers that I'm pregnant, so I'm hoping it'll pop on out a little more in the next couple of weeks. :)

We got the baby some cute outfits at the beach, and again today when we went out. I'm gonna have to start getting some bigger items, but they're just so pricey! I'm determined to start getting some big stuff next week, though. 

Oh, and I'm pretty sure I'm FINALLY feeling baby!! The other day I'm sure I felt him roll over or something, and tonight I keep feeling little pokes. It's so amazing!!! :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

On my phone so can't reply to everyone but yey for good news boo for bad news

Had a tourist saying bristol yday then dinner and happy potter, loads were dressed up and I wish i had! Id have felt proper stupid but still. Have a big cry at one part and felt v hormonal with the mum flashbacks

My bola arrived too. Still working out how to tie it. Have a super long leather thong tho so it rests on bump. Had a stress last night as I couldn't help thinking what if baby is dead and I'm playing chimes to a corpse. Found hb on Doppler tho. No reason to be scared, no cramps or bleeding was just paranoia

Having a BBQ under the carport today then hopefully it'll clear up enough for us to go down to the fest about 2pm

X


----------



## Tizy

Hi Girls, 

Oooh Rees Vimto Sweets, I've never seen them! Gonna have to look out for them now :)
:rofl: to Tegs swearing, I remember when Holly was about 2, we took her to Knowlsley Safari Park an one of the camels put its head in the car and Holly said the exact same thing 'Oh Shiii' Hehe I laughed an said 'well at least it was in context'. You're right, not good around the grandparents tho! 

Jade, your 20 week bumpy is FAB!!! Defo bigger and looks preggo! Exciting. 

Hi Jayne, glad you ha a lovely time away. 

Morning Cranberry and everyone else.

The weather is shite here, all rainy and dark. I don't mind too much cos it gives me an excuse to curl up on sofa an watch tele on my day off. I'm meant to be doing the food shop but think I'll leave it till tomorrow. 

Me and OH have rowed again! I was meant to be having a lie in after being at work all week but he forgot AGAIN that the train times change on a Sat morning and so he was running late, I had to get up and take him to the train station at 8.20am. Then a whole disagreement started over it! I told him off for shouting and told him he'd scare the baby and he got really cross with me (for bringing baby into it)! I was at my wits end, but it was obviously it was a bit of an unfair comment, so now its all my fault! Bloody MEN!!! LEAVE THE PREGNANT LADY TO SLEEP! So I've ha my coffee and a really unhealthy breakfast of peanut butter on toast (comfort eating!) Doubt I will lose again this week :(

Speak soon. Han Xxx

EDIT - Sorry about the lack of the letter 'D's' in my posts sometimes, I think that letter is a bit stuck on my lappy!


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww Han:hugs: 

Weather is awful here today, got heaps of washing to try and get done looking doubtful though...really need to get a tumble dryer before this lo arrives as dont fancy my chances of washing and drying in the winter for a family of 5 without one! Really do need to get off my bum and get the house sorted before dh arrives home from work x


----------



## spellfairy

Hi girls gosh this thread is so hard to keep up with lol this week I saw the babies again looked like they were fighting in womb lol, so cute;)


----------



## Tizy

Hehe Spellfairy, thats cos we're chatter boxes! Congrats on seeing your babies again! Thats lovely. Xxx


----------



## spellfairy

Thanks tizy ur pic is class:)


----------



## cranberry987

I got a tumble dryer off freecycle. Not used it yet but I can see me using it a lot this winter. Think nappies are ok to go in there and it's extra electric/money but maybe means can buy less clothes/nappies so cheaper in the long run? I dunno but I love putting warm knickers on so will have to do that with my big over bump pants lol

Pilates was great. Teacher wasnt prenatal trained either but a billion times better than one last Wednesday. I did 90% of the class as usual. One move I did only one leg in the air and other I did on all fours rather run laying on belly. 

Manager also spoke to me before class as well theres not many preggers at our gym. Seems theyre taking it seriously as a general issue of lack of training with her. Hope she doesn't start giving me hassle about getting her in trouble but hey ho

Juts watching torchwood now from the other night. Started to clear up now so BBQ and cider is on! Might have just one drink oO


----------



## Rees

Oh Han *hugs* bloody men!

You'd think by now he'd know the train times!

Spellfairy - yay for babies moving around :)

We have a washer/dryer and when we use the dryer part it cuts out the electrics! Time to get a seperate one I think! Particularly as Tegan pulls washing off the clothes horse and in the kitchen just doesn't dry anything as it's so cold in the winter in there!

But we're waiting to see what we're having and where we'll be moving to before we get one :)

Got the MIL here, getting pissed off with Luke's family popping round and also being poorly - go take your germs back to YOUR house, not you're pregnant daughter-in-laws house! FUCK OFF! Rar, not impressed...


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Leigh. Oh thats not good that MIL is bringing germs round! Hope none of you get sick. 

I've just spent the last few hours putting together my birthplan, gosh its quite tedious but think its nearly finished. At last. Has any one else got round to doing one yet? Might be helpful to swap ideas, worried that I might have missed something. 

Right off to watch tele now :) Xxx


----------



## no1seasider

I have yet to decide if its us women being hormonal and snappy or our blokes just being dickheads as we all seem to be having lots of little stupid rows!
John has been an arsehole this week,we have been picking at each other for bugger all!! I know i'm grumpy when i come home from a day at work and then have to tidy up/cook/bath kids etc.....surely just help out??
I wouldnt be able to sit on my backside while someone else ran round like a loony doing everything,i'd pitch in!

Well the weather has been rubbish all morning,really heavy rain..good for a bbq!! Went shopping for drinks this morning,came back with a case of beers for John,and 2 bottles of vimto for me! :growlmad: I would love a nice cold pint of carlsberg!!!

On the subject of tumble dryers we went away a few years ago and had a dryer in the place we stayed, as soon as we got back i went out and bought one!! They are FAB!! i think im on my 3rd one now since then,but its well worth it!!

Anyway have a fun/relaxing weekend girls x x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls, 

Jade, your bump is looking great, it IS bigger than 18 weeks. 

Jayne and Amy glad you both had good times away, a break is always good :)

Glad youre feeling baby Amy, I didnt like it at first but its reassuring and quite nice now!

Helen, hope you enjoyed your BBQ, I think I will ask for a bola for my birthday in August.

Han, sorry you bickered again with OH, doesnt help with us being hormonal!

Weve been into town today. Got the kids new shoes and bought a Tomy baby light and music thingy for £6 from the market, its lovely. My last lot of parcels from Ebay came today and I now have way too much stuff lol. 

Weve finally chosen a name too.....Kitty Oriel Best. Ive put it in my signature. We both love it and amazingly so does my Mum for a change lol. Isobel actually picked it and we both loved it. 

Were watching Harry Potter and the Philosopher's stone and Petes parents are on their way over (I already have headache!) Kids have been super good all day which makes a change. Pete bought an all in one babygrow for himself from Primark for bed and its a monkey suit, its hilarious and so typical of him, it has a tail and ears LOL

Have a great Saturday evening XX


----------



## spellfairy

Haha that's so funny re the mother in k
Law lol! Well I m sitting on sofa watching OH paint whilst I eat sweets and fizzy pop my babies demanded lol! He is having red wine:(


----------



## Rees

Rach - we so NEED to see a picture of him in that :haha: Just to cheer us up :)

I've had a miserable day full of aches and pains, including chest pain, second time in about 3 weeks, if it happens again I'll have to ring the midwife, can't think why it's happening, bloody painful!

I think bump is finally getting it's arse out of the rest of my pelvis now as that's been hurting today too :( Maybe it is gonna turn out to be a blue bump :lol:

I bought my first baby bits today! We were in Poundland and I couldn't resist - two bibs, ones a teddy bear, with ears, and the other is a kitty I think :) Will have to find them and take a piccy, so cute :D

I love your baby girls name Rach :) I wish my mum could like any of the ones we suggest, it seems that out of everyone we've spoken to about the name Elowen we get funny looks :( She's obviously be mostly called Ellie though, just like Tegan is mostly Tegs or Teggie-Lou *sigh* naming babies is hard!

Hope you all have wonderful rest of weekends! I have work tomorrow night and all day Monday, really don't want to go in :(


----------



## xheartsx

Hey ladies, how you all doing? I hope you've all had a nice day! We went to the pictures to see bridesmaids, very funny! Even dougie liked it.

I just sat and watched marley and me for the first time. Omg i couldn't hold back the tears! 

How's everyone? :D

Xx


----------



## sunshine623

Rachel, Kitty is so cool! Never would have thought of that! :)

Rees, I know what you mean about choosing names. I'm so indecisive anyway that as soon as someone shows negativity towards a name I start second guessing myself. :( It's such a big decision!! 

Jade, you've just now watched Marley and Me? It's so sad! My sister hardly ever cries at movies, but we went through half a box of tissues crying at the end! It's so sad! 

So I think we've decided on a name for our boy! It's definitely not one you hear every day! We're thinking of calling him Augustus Oran Leach ("Gus"). My husband's late grandfather, when he was on his death bed, said we should name our first baby "Augustus" (when I was pregnant with Asher last year). So we thought that would be a nice way to honor him, and "Oran" was my late grandfather's name. So they'd both be kinda family names. At first I wasn't really feeling it, but we've started calling him Gus and it seems to fit! :)


----------



## cranberry987

Wow can't believe you guys are on to naming already. That's rly cool. Love the names

Re birth plans I've not written anything yet but I have a good idea of what my preferences are. 
Birthpool as soon as I need it (not just when I want to get in)
Low lighting and calming envt
No vaginal exams offered (might have one or two if I want them)
No pain relief offered - I'll use gas n air if I want it, might get pethadine for the fridge but not that sure I'll use it as all I've heard is that it makes you feel groggy and sleep
Shiatsu
Hypnobirthing
No negativity at all in any for. If mw needs to give us news eg she thinks I'm taking too long she can tell rich/doula and they can tell me
If I say I can't do it don't say you have to, say you are doing it etc
Moving about to be encouraged if I get stuck sitting on my arse (not sure about this one, might just want to be left alone)
Skin to skin ASAP.
Cord cut after it's stopped pulsing
Physiological third stage ie no injection to deliver the placenta as long as I'm not gushing buckets of blood
Keep the placenta - probably going to use it in capsules afterwards
I'm open to transfer if there's a true medical need. Failure to wait is not a reason, foetal distress is. (the two don't always equate)

That's as far as I've got so far. Feels weird writing it down

Before you say anything I know the placenta thing is ridiculously gross and canabalistic. I thought so too up to a few weeks ago. Then i read of the benefits and how you don't have to eat it like a steak as I had imagined (you can dry it and put in pills) and warmed to it. Im aware its gross but I'm just not thinking about it hehe

Had an awful day yday. Rich was just picking on me all day. About every 90mins-2hrs he would do something to rly upset me andid have time to calm down then he'd upset me again. 

The worst thing was at the end of the night friend Joe and his twat gf (who thinks that people grow taller by like thinking positive thoughts) decide they're going home to Cardiff. It's 9.30 at night and we live in a village outside bristol. Luckily there was a last train. They refuse a lift as gf wants to walk the 40 mins. We show them map - they won't take a print out as well theyve done the journey 20 times before 

They leave and 50 mins later we get a phone call. They had walked for 4 miles down an unlit single track country road which is obviously not the way to the fucking station. So they've missed it. 

I go pick them up. While Im getting my keys rich is stood in the door way and I ask him to move and he tells me to fuck off. I get my keys and walk back past him and he pushes me :(

I go get then gf is bitching about it all when it's her bloody fault. I call rich to get him to see if there's another train. He doesn't pick up and we call 6 times

I get back to find he's been standing outside in the rain waiting for me. Friend from Belgium hadn't let him in and had just watched as phone rang. She helpfully told me it had been ringing when we got in

So obviously no more trains. Or buses. Or if I take them to Bristol the last one is 11.30 and it's too late now

We had sat down to watch tv and I just wanted to watch the end and chill before bed. Gf demands to go to bed right then. So we have to fuck about getting blow up bed ready. Have a row about which room they're staying in. Our spare bedrooms are a tip ATM and full of stuff because of getting the house sorted only spare space was living room

So we set them up there and go to bed. Then I realise i don't want my cats locked in downstairs with that nutjob gf -she's actually paranoid schizo and I don't trust her. 

So I want rich to go downstairs to get them as by now I feel like I'm going to lose my mind. Was so upset and tired and just worn out from everything. He refuses and says he cares more about what they think than what I think/want

So I pack a bag and leave. Ripped one of my favourite tops in the process. He doesn't say a word or get out of bed even

I call him before I get the the motorway and he appologises and says he will put me first. I get home and again he refuses to get them. So much for putting me first then

My restless legs start playing up because of a the stress and I can't sit still. Then I had a bath and rich was just picking at me. I just wanted him to leave me alone but he wouldn't leave things. Really felt like I was on the edge. Was trying to keep it quiet but was just weeping and couldn't stop. He just kept picking at me like demanding to know things when I had said I didn't know. Was so upset. 

Finally went to sleep about 2 am with the cats in our room. They didn't wake us too much and I felt safer with them with us

Going to have a quiet day today ie just everyone leave me alone. Feel so vulnerable and seems I've no one to turn to. Rich just wants to pick on me it seems. Don't understand why.


----------



## SorchaNiamh

I am a very curvy girl. I am a 20-22. Was a size 16 for years and then my naughty thyroid starting to misbehave. It varies though so I don't take thyroxine to treat it. Just as well now I am pregnant anyway. I am 15 weeks pregnant and I have not gained anything. This though is definitely due to morning sickness that likes to strike me after dinner and the fact that since I got pregnant I feel full almost immediately when I eat. I am eating loads of mini-meals so that I get all of the nutrients that I need (and baby too). 

Everything still fits for now. I'll probably explode soon but bigger girls are advised not to gain as much weight anyway. Let's face it, I'm not going to stay this size for the rest of the pregnancy. No baby belly yet but I have a belly normally anyway so it;s going to take a while before it looks like a baby bump and not a spare tractor tyre.


----------



## Tizy

Oh Helen, I'm so sorry to hear you've had such a rubbish night! Sorry your partner isn't being supportive , actually sounds quite brutish and not acceptable!!! I'm on my phone so won't respond in full, I'll do that later. 

Hello Sorcha, welcome over. We're a friendly bunch here.

Is anyone else's BnB not displaying well on their phone??

Talk later when I'm at my lappy. Still in bed. X x x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls, 

Leigh, heres a photo of Pete in his monkey suit pulling a funny face. LOL

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_266893_2160586530768_1129684920_32490904_2539800_o.jpg

I never thought of poundland for bibs and stuff. Im waiting till nearer the time for bibs, wipes etc and will get them in over the last few weeks. 

We had a nightmare with names to be fair. We thought we were having a boy so had Zachary set in stone but our girls name Eliza was not 100% then when we found out it WAS a girl, we hated Eliza! We couldnt agree on any names we liked, I wanted Esme and Pete wanted Phobe so we trawled the net and wrote a short list and still couldnt choose. Then last night Isobel said what about Kitty and we both went 'bing' thats it. LOL. Its perfect and my Mum actually liked it! Not that that matters but I had to think of others saying her name too as well as us! We liked Echo at one point but Mum was absolutely NO on it lol.

Jade, I cant watch Marley and Me, Ive read the book and its one of those books like PS I Love You where I cry all the way through. I watched the film of PS I Love You and although I love it, it gives me headache sobbing and being hormonal at the moment might make me cry for several days!

I LOVE Augustus. My ex before Pete was called Jan Augustyn Rogocki and was half polish. I loved his name lol, shame I didnt love him !

Oh Helen, you night sounds horrible :( Packing a bag really is something Ive considered a few times when Ive been cross and upset and instead Ive just gone out of the way and told Pete to leave me alone. What annoys me is he does, he wont apologise easily or ask how I am etc. MEN! 
Ive had restless legs for 2 weeks now, I hate it. Ive had it before in the past but losing some weight got rid of it and now its back and I had it at the cinema the other night then in bed too.
Your birthing plan sounds wonderful and I love the placenta idea and may steal it. Id love to give everyone a capsule with a bit in or something. I wouldnt even know how to go about that. 

Have a great Sunday girls. 
X


----------



## Rees

Hi Sorcha :wave:

Jade - I also read Marley and Me and then it took me ages to watch it, I cried in exactly the same places in the book :( I've not read or watched PS I Love You as I know I'll be a mess!

Helen - mahoosive :hugs: Blokes are pricks, if only they could be the ones to be pregnant and understand what it's all like! I've started to pack once, and left Luke several times when I was pregnant with Tegan and have also left and bolted round the corner to my mum's with Tegan. It's bloody hard! :hugs:

Seems like we've all been suffering with our men folk this week, sometimes I yearn to be single!

Rach - that pic of Pete is genius :rofl:

and ooooh, Augustus! Little Gus sounds so cute Sunshine :D (it was your name wasn't it? For some reason my laptop hates me and won't let me open another tab for BnB :( )


----------



## Cherrybinky

SorchaNiamh said:


> I am a very curvy girl. I am a 20-22. Was a size 16 for years and then my naughty thyroid starting to misbehave. It varies though so I don't take thyroxine to treat it. Just as well now I am pregnant anyway. I am 15 weeks pregnant and I have not gained anything. This though is definitely due to morning sickness that likes to strike me after dinner and the fact that since I got pregnant I feel full almost immediately when I eat. I am eating loads of mini-meals so that I get all of the nutrients that I need (and baby too).
> 
> Everything still fits for now. I'll probably explode soon but bigger girls are advised not to gain as much weight anyway. Let's face it, I'm not going to stay this size for the rest of the pregnancy. No baby belly yet but I have a belly normally anyway so it;s going to take a while before it looks like a baby bump and not a spare tractor tyre.

Hi Sorcha, wonderful name and welcome over :) 
Sorry youve had morning sickness, luckily I havent suffered at all with it but some of the girls have. Small meals and often is the way to go to stop being full, definitely.

I was a size 16 before my BFP and had lost 15lb on WW and Ive put on over a stone in 21 weeks. Im not too concerned and neither was the midwife so Im happy and will go back on WW after Xmas and back to swimming with the kids too. 

Is this your first baby?
X


----------



## Tizy

Yup - Massive hugs Helen! 

Moring Rach and Leigh!

I've just fallen out with Mark AGAIN this morning. Apparently I've not been very 'responsive' this morning, even though as soon as I woke I offered to take him to the train station so he didn't have to walk, I listened and commented when he decied to update me all about his 'online poker' (not great to have to listen to first thing), he mae me a bacon sanwich in bed an then just becuase I was on my phone when he came down after his shower, he got in a huff with me!! I hate all this, its really starting to get me down. I on't feel I can do anything right!

I attached my birth plan, comments would help me, it is obviously a work in progress and really I like to get it down to 2 sides. I've just ordered some hypnobirthing stuff, so I might include some of that if I decide it'll work for me! Sometimes all the airy, fairy music andd drone-ing voices annoy me! Lol. I use a template to get me started and then edited heavily to my bespoke preferences. 

Han Xxx
 



Attached Files:







Birth Plan.pdf
File size: 290.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Cherrybinky

My god Han, your birthing plan is bloody amazing!
I wrote on in my midwife notes and then scrapped it. Im just going with whatever happens although Ive decided Id like to be at home as long as possible before I really do need to go into hospital !


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh if it's more than two sides it must be amazing! I'll have a read later :)

Rach - the capsule thing. You eat them! Like herbal tablets kinda. It helps with loads of things like pnd, bleeding post birth, breastfeeding, all general good stuff you just gotta get round the idea of eating it. I'm trying to think of it like eating a bogie.

Rich is grovelling today after a bit more upset this morning. Going to slimbridge to feed the geese


----------



## Cherrybinky

Oh you eat it? Wow thats a good idea too (esp after my eating the placenta thing a while back on FB). Do you think theres a way of drying it out and putting it into capsules that can be worn around the neck? I like that idea too.

Im glad Rich is grovelling to you, men dont think before they act sometimes. 
x


----------



## cranberry987

Yep I'm sure you could do it the same way. You can use a machine which is basically a jerky machine :sick: then grind it up with something else. I'm sure there's a way to do it without machine, something like steam it and dry some how. The thought of the smell tho :sick: smells like liver apparently. My plan is to plug machine in inside the garage as it takes 24 hrs. Maybe have a bit in a smoothie while I wait if I can stomach it

Then you'd just put it whatever necklace charm thing or whatever.


----------



## Tizy

Blerghhhhhh :sick: Good on you girls!!! I defo couldn't do that!!!

Thanks Rach, Re: Birth Plan, I was bored yesterday and it gave me something to do!! I know from past expereince that nothing ever goes to plan, but its a start. I plan on completing most of my first stage to minimal electronic/techno music (I've always said its very womb like music and psychologically relates to me being in a out-of-mind state in the past, if you catch my drift!) hopefully this paired with being active will help bubs decsend! Fuck it who knows, may just end up having an epidural (if its going to be anything like last time!)

I'm in such a bad mood today!! Yuk Yuk Yuk!

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Helen, that sounds amazing! I just told Pete my plan and hes freaked out and says theres no way were doing that with the placenta :( AHHHGHHGGGHGHH.

Han, Im in a foul mood now, its these forums, they piss me right off with all the stupid threads about bedding, cots, prams etc. I may have to go and calm down or Ill get annoyed with someone and end up ranting even more. 

The kids are actually playing nicely together with Isbels doggies which Im rather pleased about, its very cute!
x


----------



## cranberry987

I think we have to plan for the best and expect the worst ( the mw can plan for the worst and expect the best) not being negative at all just saying in an ideal situation i think I'd prefer this. If things are different ie the pain is too much or whatever then I'll alter my plan. Also need to be prepared for things not to go to plan and accept that we need to be flexible. A birth plan is great tho as it's kinda the default position I guess.


----------



## pink sparkle

Great birthplans Han and Helen, Helen defo shouldnt expect the worst to happen, i think that everyone should just be prepared for their plans to change and try not to be too upset if things do take a different course, but no real reason why that should happen! Optimisim all the way! I wont be doing a birth plan will probably scribble down a few things on my green notes closer to the date. I defo plan on staying at home as long as possible but if labour is the same as last two i will have to pop to hospital when waters have gone then they will send me back home until contractions are thick and fast. Will try and last longer this time though when ds waters broke at 10 by the time id sorted Dd and got to the hospital and back it was about 12pm and then contractions started lol. Just went to bed although i didnt sleep a wink. Then was back at hospital at 9am and was 5 cm. Would like to get there next time and be like 8 cm! lol x

Massive hugs to you Helen, really sorry your dh was so nasty and mean to you and hed better be grovelling today you just make sure you make him pay..i would.

DH and i had cross words this morning but only because we were both so tired..ds didnt sleep well at all and we literally had no sleep. We always end up laughing about our tiffs but neither of us are stubborn...luckily!

Sunshine your name choice is lovely and with such a lovely meaning and tribute to your grandfathers. 

Im hoping that we will just hear a name one day and be like 'thats it'. Han what name are you prefering from your short list atm? Do they have nice meanings like your girls names did? x


----------



## Tizy

Hi Jayne, Lol 8cm on arrival at the hospital! That would be fantastic!!!

About names, I really like Roscoe John Varela. Roscoe is a song by a band called Midlake. OH and I have always loved them and that was 'our song' for ages. We always said if we ever had boy we'd call him 'somthing more productive like Roscoe' (lyrics in song) and so to me I'd feel sad if we didn't call him Roscoe. Its silly. But Mark is worried about whether peeps will like it and also we don't particularly like the name Ross (sorry to anyone who is offended) and its likely to get abreviated. I keep calling him Baby Co for short tho, and we like that. I dunno. I also really like Leo, but other Spanish connections we feel are going a bit far, cos OH's surname is also very Spanish an we think it'll be a bit odd having a very Spanish name when we're hardly connected to Spain anyway. 

On another note, I meant to ask before how is everyones weight going? I'm about 20lbs up now, with trying to control it a bit, but I'm still worried about further gain so trying to be good. Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

I like the name Roscoe, it does run the risk of being shortened to Ros, but with Megan some ppl tried to call her Meg and when they did i told them her name was Megan not Meg and if id wanted her to be called Meg id have left the 'an' off! lol. She now loves being called Megs! But shes old enough now to decide for herself although i will never call her Meg or Megs. The fact that Roscoe has such a great meaning in your relationship is really nice too so if i were you and Mark i would just think sod everyone else! xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

8cm on arrival - wishfull thinking ay! x


----------



## Rees

If I went in at 8cms I'd be in trouble! :lol: not looking forward to being hooked up to a drip for 4 hours :(

I like Rosco :) my mum gave me and my brother short names so no one would shorten them, but family ended up lengthening them! I got called Leigh-Leigh and my brother became Scotty!

I'm on my phone again and so can't remember what I just read :) will def read your birth plan when I'm back on the laptop Han :)

Big :hugs: to everyone suffering with mean OH's 

I'm still in pain :( but got a hot water bottle on my back and it's helping, I can see me going docs on Tuesday and getting signed off! Wonderful!


----------



## cranberry987

I'm 12lbs down since 4w. Seem to have stabalised now. I'm sure the weight will come on at some point tho. 

Home now for a rest and a roast. Think I'll avoid the meat this week tho after being so ill last week ><


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive not got on the scales it will only depress me!


----------



## sunshine623

Helen, so sorry about your horrible night! Men can be such asses some times!

Sorcha, hello! I'm a size 20, and I still don't really look obviously pregnant. Hopefully my bump will look more like a pregnancy bump than a spare tire soon! 

Rachel, I love the monkey suit! lol Thank you for the comments on Augustus! :)
Oh, and I love PS I Love You, too, but can't watch it right now with all my crazy hormones! 

Leigh, thank you! Yes it's my name! :)

Hannah, I haven't been on the scales this week, and I dread it. I've not eaten too well this week while we've been on vacation, so I don't even want to know how much I gained. I'll have to do better this week, I guess. 

We've had a hell of a morning already! Nick's sister called at 6 a.m. for us to pick her up because the police had her! Her friend was driving her in her car after they'd been out drinking all night. He had a warrant out for his arrest for not showing up for jury duty, so they arrested him and said they'd impound her car if she couldn't get someone to pick her up and drive her car back since she'd been drinking, too. So we had to jump up and drive 30 minutes to pick her up so Nick could drive her car back. I love her, but being out drinking still at 6 a.m. is ridiculous! Plus it was her night to have her son, so she just left him with her parents to go drinking all night. She's young, but she's gonna get in major trouble if she keeps doing stuff like that.


----------



## Rees

Sunshine :hugs: she sounds like an idiot! I would not have been impressed with a 6am call like that!

Helen - I hope you enjoy your meatless roast :)

I'm now in work and BORED :(


----------



## spellfairy

Hi everyone, Were having a marks n Spencer having a dine in for two:) yummy. Guess who gets the wine:(


----------



## Cherrybinky

Aggghhhh Han, Im with you on the 20lb. I keep thinking Ive only put on just over a stone but its 20lb when I work it out and thats BAD for me in my books. My hips have started playing up again because of it. I used to get bad hip pain when I was 2 stone heavier last year :( I just cant stop with the biscuits and crap though!

I normally to a roast on Sundays too Helen but today we had a fry up (which I normally grill), full on and yummy too. For tea, Ive had a chicken hot pot from the low fat range at Asda and some fruit. 

Were having problems with Xander throwing tantrums and Im sick of it, he does it when he cant have his own way and is sent to the naughty step. I could smack his bottom but we dont do that in our house but he infuriates me with his temper and anger :( Not good.

x


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive had to calm down the hubby tonight as Riley decided to decorate a wall in the living room with biro! Ooops ...my fault i wasnt watching him but was on the ikea website planning a kitchen lol! Hubby was so mad, hes not two yet though so didnt know it was wrong...he does now. Managed to get it off with wetwipes...they really are a godsend! We are planning on repainting anyway but no longer going to pay a decorator but just do it ourselves as that would be awful to pay someone then ds decorates again for us lol!

For dinner we had a bbq (indoors lol) ended up in the oven because of the awful weather. Piri piri chicken was yummy!


----------



## bananabump

Hi ladies! Only just found this group so thought I would introduce myself! I'm Emma from Birmingham UK and pre pregnancy my BMI was 34 (ish) and I was a size 16... since having really bad MS in first/second tri, I lost a stone and a half! Then from about 20 weeks I've put on about 4 pounds so I'm still over a stone under my pre preg weight but my BMI is still 31/32. I'm just waiting to all of a sudden explode one day! :( 

How is everyone? x x x


----------



## xheartsx

Hi banana, nice to meet you! FAB pic of your little baby :D

I've missed lots on here over the weekend, struggling to read everything and remember! I've had a lovely weekend with Dougie though. Just watched lots of films and chilled out. dreading work tomorrow!

I'm up about 14lbs at the moment, but i was really good last week, not much chocolate and 4 walks so i will be doing that this week too. Wasn't great on the weekend but if im good during the week it should even it out!

Dougie felt his first little kick this evening! I was laying on the sofa and baby was very active so i got him to push down on my belly and he felt a little one! He was dead happy.

4 more sleeps until my scan! woohoo!

Hope everyone is ok. I was reading through some 2nd tri posts.. things are getting a bit grumpy in there recently. It's boring me a bit!!

Xxxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi Emma, welcome! Im from Birmingham too! x


----------



## bananabump

xheartsx - Aw thanks! It was my 28 week 4d scan... would definitely recommend having one!! xx

pink sparkle - Heyy! Where abouts in Brum are you from? xxx


----------



## sunshine623

Banana, hi there! That's awesome about keeping your weight down as far along as you are! :happydance: And I love your pic!

Jade, it's amazing that Dougie can already feel the kicks! I've only just started truly feeling them myself, so I'll bet it'll be a while before Nick's able to. 

Went shopping for baby decorations this afternoon! :happydance: I'll post pics on our facebook page since I took them on my phone and can't seem to get those to post on here. We're doing Gus's room in dinosaurs. Think we're going to paint it a pale green color that's pretty but still kinda neutral. :)


----------



## Tizy

Hello Girls, 

I've got a day off work today, I'm liking these 3 day weekends! Back in for 3 days then off for 4!! Wooo hoooo. 

Hello Bananabump! Fab name :) welcome over, oooh you'll be the first person in this thread to give birth - how exciting!!

Spellfairy, its not fair that we're not allowed wine is it! I've really missed it. I've had the odd glass but not much at all, generally stay away from it. 

Jade, amazing that Dougie felt a kick, Mark can't feel anything, but I've never got him to press down on my belly, maybe I should try that!

Rachel i've been getting pins and needles in my hips from sleeping on my side, but apart from that they're ok. 

I'm off to meet a lady called Claire off Netmums today! I'm a bit nervous, apparently there are a few ladies who meet in this cafe after Aquasize so I'm gonna join them. I hope theyt don't mind and I'm a little nervous about what sorts of ladies they are but hopefully they'll be nice. I'll let you know. 

Rach, I was thinking, do you think it'd be nice to start a list on first page of our Curvy Ladies group, with group members, and whether they are having a girl/boy or team yellow. I've seen it done in other threads, you could put our due dates there too, so we can keep track on one another as we move further on! (it might be a hassle so don't worry if you can't be bothered, was just an idea)

Amy, I love the dinosaurs being on FB so cute. 

Right i'm off now, *she says nervously*

Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Oh Han have fun! I'm sure they're all lovely and you have a good giggle. I'm going to need to try and meet up with some people when i finish work because i am going to be seriously bored! 

He only felt a tiny little vibration but it was defo a kick. I just got him to press down with a bit of pressure, and then nearly weed myself! 

I've already eaten 2 crumpets, a yoghurt and a donut today and i'm still hungry. Its going to be one of those days i think. 

Xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning all, 

Spell, hope you enjoyed your M&S dinner, let me know what theyre like as I keep looking at them and never try!

Jayne, Im sorry hubby was cross but it amused me! Isobel drew on our white doors and the living room wall in several places with a yellow felt tip and Ive tried everything to get it off, little sod. She knew she'd done wrong too but her face was a picture as she thought it was amazing having free reign on the walls. Needless to say, pens are now banished to the kitchen table!

Hi Emma Banana lol. Welcome over. Im sorry you had MS bad, I didnt have any but SO wish Id also lost over a stone. Im up to 20lb now and am worried Ill double it in the 19 weeks I have left. :( My cousins little boy is called Arthur after our Grandad who passed away, my Nan nearly died and said why do you want to call him that its old fashioned but we all love it and he gets called Arty. Lovely name, co cute and great pic of him !!

Jade how dare Dougie feel a kick when Pete hasnt felt mine LOL. Kitty is very quiet and doesnt kick at all and only seems to move more at night or when Ive eaten :( Im disappointed so she better get moving over the next few weeks lol.

OOOOH Amy went baby shopping and her bedding is LUSH :) YAY

Han, Im meeting a lady from Net Mums on Thursday, Im off to her house and another at the weekend, Im crapping myself LOL. Im sure you will be fine, once youve been and met them it will be great. My cousin highly recommended it to me and she still goes out with the girls she met even now and Caspar is 6 months old. They do picnics and stuff. 

I couldnt move this morning with the hip thing, I cleaned the house and had to give up and get into my comfy chair. It seems to have eased now Ive got moving a bit but hurts a lot :( Ive said to Pete Ill phone Drs by end of week if its not better. I cant straighten up and feel like an old lady (not just a big one!)

PS Han, Im onto that list idea......

*LADIES:* dont forget, we have a Facebook Group also called Curvy Ladies if you want to join.....
*CURVY LADIES ON FACEBOOK*
Have a good day all 
X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ladies, theres now a list on PAGE 1 of this thread with all our teams and EDDs on. Please let me know by PM or on HERE if your info is wrong or you want adding/changing etc. I will check daily through the threads and update :) 

XX


----------



## Tizy

I'm back!

Thanks Jade, you're so sweet. I had one of those days yesterday and although I've been good last two weeks, I lost 4lbs first week - great (back to 20lb gain overall), I had a bad day yesteray an just ate what I wanted but was good the rest of the week, I've put on 1.5lbs this week, so I'm happy. At the end of the day if I maintain I must be losing becuase baby will be getting bigger, so thats my target to try to maintain. 

Rach - Awww hello Kitty Oriel, love your new sig. I might do one of those when Mark finally agrees that we can have Roscoe as our baby name, he oes like it, he's just a bit scared. Me and Hols are already calling him it, at the moment its Han and Co (for short).

Well done on the list thingy, you we're quick! Mine is correct.

I went to the cafe and there were loads of peeps there, so I got my coffee and sat down close to a group of girls (and some of their hubbys! this confused me) that we're preggers! I wasn't sure what to do as I've only had two messages from Claire and didn't even have her phone number or description of what she looked like. So after 5 mins of sipping my coffee, on my own, I plucked up the courage to ask one of them if they we're called Claire. A lady pointed to another lady and she sudenly realised who I was!! They invited me over and I introduced myself and joined in the chat! There was 5 ladies there, most had been to Aquafit class, but two had been at hospital appointments an thats why they're fellas were also there. Anyway they we're all friendly and I stayed about 1 1/2 hours. Claire gave me her number so we'll probably meet again. Phew.....that was nerve wrecking!

P.s I won those cute booties on ebay, got them for £1.99 cos there were no other bidders, can't wait to get them. 

Speak soon Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

That's good :) The more you go the more you'll get comfy around them and your nerves will just go!

I know you're trying to be good, but you have to have 1 day where you just eat whatever you want because otherwise you just end up getting totally fed up with it all. I'm going to make sure i'm really good during the week (just went another walk at lunch) and then on the weekend i'll let myself slip a bit but not a stupid amount! 

All i want today is chocolate! I can't stop thinking about it. Why does it have to be bad for you?! Surely someone can invent a chocolate that's healthy!!

woohoo ebay bargains! I <3 them! X


----------



## pink sparkle

Rach - great list mine just needs to be updated to team pink when you have a minute.

I found it pretty funny too hubby is a bit of a ocd'er although he has got much better since being with me and having children, ds too young to know it was wrong he kept pointing at it going 'oh no' lol! My fault for leaving a pen laying around! Pens in the kitchen from now on lol! x

Han ive a couple of great friends from netmums so glad it went well for you and great win on ebay im watching a couple of dresses atm but hubby doesnt like them ...but i dont think i care! 

Jade i know what you mean about the chocolate ive gone mad on dairy milk whole nut...had one a day the last few days but not today and really missing it! I wish chocolate could be good for us...wow id be so healthy lol! x


----------



## spellfairy

Cherry the meals from m&s were lovely:) lasagne and peas n carrots and strawberry cheesecake made with clotted cream and all butter short bread mmmm washed down with a tinny wennyy sip of red wine as he got the bottle I got orange juice. Can't wait to see my babies on fridAy although iam nervous as get to find out if there is or isn't a membrane between them.


----------



## Rees

pink sparkle said:


> Ive had to calm down the hubby tonight as Riley decided to decorate a wall in the living room with biro! Ooops ...my fault i wasnt watching him but was on the ikea website planning a kitchen lol! Hubby was so mad, hes not two yet though so didnt know it was wrong...he does now. Managed to get it off with wetwipes...they really are a godsend! We are planning on repainting anyway but no longer going to pay a decorator but just do it ourselves as that would be awful to pay someone then ds decorates again for us lol!

B&Q do this paint where kiddies drawings just wipe off! Might be an idea :D We have it in Tegan's room, she likes to draw on whatever she can get her hands on, my maternity notes look beautiful, as does the stair gate that blocks her off from the kitchen! She's drawn over several toys too, and one of my Terry Pratchett books is her current favourite! :nope:

Jade - yay for Dougie feeling the baby :) I love it when that happens!

Hi banana :wave:

Amy - I saw the dinosaur bedding this morning, so cute :)

Rach - I'd get to your Dr's in the morning! I wish I'd gone last week when I was feeling pants!

Yay, you got my date right :) :lol: Did we not also have Sequeena on here? I think she's the first one to go, if she's not already gone?

Han - yay for a successful coffee morning :) I wish I had the confidence to do that sort of thing, I'm so glad Luke's ex-assistant manager popped a congratulations card in through the door with her number on it! She's one of my best friends now, and our little girls love each other :)

Jade - green and blacks milk chocolate, mmmm, lots of cocoa so just suck it a square at a time :) Although I've not had it in years, must get some!

Good luck for Friday Spellfairy :hugs:


Ladies, I apologise for the booby shot this morning, but it was the place where I had the most spots, however, that remains the worst place no longer! All in my hair, face, neck, chest, back and a few on my belly and arms :(

Looking more and more like I've got chicken pox, rang emergency midwife, she said that it's good I'm already at 14 weeks, risk to the baby is minimal :happydance: and I get to go to the docs or have them come out to me to diagnose me and take bloods, ugh!

I'm feeling the best I have in days, maybe it's because it's all starting to come out now, or because I know that I'm signing myself off sick! I just can't stop scratching :(

I suppose I'd better attempt some sleep or go and mooch around the forums :) xxx


----------



## sunshine623

Rachel and Hannah, how brave of you to meet up with other preggers! Glad it went well Han! I think I would have been too nervous to go when I didn't even know what any of them looked like or anything! I'm a big chicken though.

Jade, I'm still jealous of Dougie getting to feel the baby! And chocolate should definitely be healthier! lol I wish it were a food group all it's own. :) Oh, and isn't your ultrasound this week? 

spellfairy, I hope everything goes well on Friday! This might be a stupid question, but what do you mean by the membrane? Sorry, just don't know too much about twins I guess.

Leigh, chicken pox sucks! So sorry! I just barely remember having them as a kid, but I do remember wanting to scratch til it hurt. Can't imagine going through that while having all the crappy side effects that come along with pregnancy, too. Booooo!

As for me, Nick had a job interview this afternoon and it seemed to go really well! :happydance: If he gets it he'll be making quiet a bit more money, and only having to work 3-4 days a week (12 hour shifts, but still!)! Luckily the insurance will kick in 30 days after he starts, but we're not sure if it will cover the pregnancy since I'm already prego. :( But he's so miserable at his current job that I guess even if the insurance won't cover it, we'll just deal with all the bills as they come. You all are so lucky not having to worry about insurance hell!


----------



## sunshine623

Rachel, my EDD is Nov 27 if you want to add it. :) Thanks for doing all that!


----------



## Rees

Yay for Nick having an interview :) fingers crossed he gets it!

This chicken pox is hellish, pretty certain that's what it is, I now have them spreading down my legs :(

Just had a cool shower and used Tegan's baby shampoo (It contains chamomile and felt so nice in my hair, cooled the spots down lovely!) Had a huge breakdown in the shower though, I feel so useless, I can't even pick Tegan up for a cuddle :( She wants her mummy too, but I don't want her to go through this, even though I wish that I'd had it as a kid :(

I read on the internet last night that 3 in every 1,000 pregnant women get chicken pox. I guess I'm lucky! :haha:

I'm having a rather large pity party for one :( and trying my hardest not to bloody itch! *goes away to cry and sulk*


----------



## xheartsx

Oh no boo to chicken pox! That's totally rubbish! I'm not even going to say try not to scratch them, because i know what i would be like! I hope they go away soon!

Yay well done for Nick, fingers crossed he gets lucky and gets out of the job he is in now. What is it he does?

I do indeed have my scan on thursday so only 2 more sleeps! Very excited indeed :)

Have a good day ladies!

Xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Pink, team pink, done :) 

Spellfairy, M&S din dins sounds lovely! I love lasagne and Im crap at making it, I never put enough sauce in it and it dries up. 

Sunshine, hope Nicks interview went well. More money, less hours is always better lol. 
Ive added your EDD too.

Im totally fed up. Im bored, sick of having no personal money to myself and I found a headlice this morning (caught from the f*cking kids theyve had it twice!) and Im mortified and upset. I asked Pete to get me some Hedrin from the chemist is as its safe for pregnant women (I rang and checked) and he says Im being a drama queen as there was nothing else in my hair when he checked and the nit comb didnt produce anything either. I started to cry and called him a knob and havent spoken to him since!

:(


----------



## BabyDeacon

aww nits... vein of mums lifes.... i have lots of cousins and there for ever getting them after clearing them free... 
Well ive ordered another pair of jeans... i got over them bump ones!!! hopefully will help with the B bump.... im starting to feel fat again rather than preg... :-( hubby says dont be stupid! GRRRR
and ive ordered some maternity knickers over the bump ones, as my big bridget jones ones fall into my B hubby says perhaps thats making me feel like more of a B bump.... 
cause he cant see it.... *rolls eyes*


----------



## mummylove

I was just wondering for the curvy ladies when did u start feeling baby move.. I used to be skinny b4 I got pregnant with DD and after aving her I av struggled to loose the weight. I am 20 weeks tomorrow and all im feeling is like jelly rolling in my tummy and can feel rolls now and again but I jsut want to feel proper movement


----------



## BabyDeacon

i felt bubba quiet early, cause i had a long scan at 12 weeks and worked the link to the feeling to the movement....


----------



## Rees

Jade - yay for 2 more sleeps! I'm trying my hardest not to scratch, it's not easy :(

Rach - Nits is another thing I've NEVER had! My brother was prone to them and had them several times, but I never once caught them! Although in saying that I bet I'll get them as soon as the chicken pox has cleared up!

BabyD - I hope the over the bump jeans are comfy and help to sort out your b-bump :)

mummylove - I've felt the odd movement when baby rolls over, but obviously no kicks or anything like that yet. With my daughter I started feeling proper kicks at around 20 weeks I think it was, it might have been later, I know Luke couldn't feel them for ages though!


I've been to the doc - she took one look at them and said yep, chicken pox.

FUCKS SAKE!!

I've steered clear of looking into the normal complications as an adult, let alone when you're pregnant, it terrifies me! The Dr didn't help by ringing the OB-GYN, but they were delivering, and then she rang Public Health! But it was lunch time and so there was no one there! I have got a prescription for some creamy stuff to put on it, so I'm looking forward to Luke bringing that back!

My manager was lovely about it and told me not to come back to work until I feel enough, although I've been signed off for a week. I gotta ring my area manager now and let her know! Fun!

The worst part of it all is realising that I've got a pox in my bum crack :haha:

Oh, and I was told that Tegan has probably already got it, and it wouldn't be the worst thing if I was to give it to her now, so I'm looking forward to some cuddles later :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi BabyD :) 
Ive got over the bump jeans and they dont fit me properly as the sizing is weird on them (thanks Dorothy Perkins!) BUT my over the bump knickers are a godsend. SOOOOOO comfy and fit perfect. I got mine from Very.co.uk £8 for 5 pairs. 

MummyLove, long time no see in here :p 
Im 22 weeks on Friday and to be honest I dont have much movement either, jelly rolls is a good way to describe it and Ive had the odd tiny thump like last night when I played her Alexandra Burke loudly but thats it :( 

:rofl: Rees, Im so sorry you have them in your bu crack, thats horrid itch wise and I shouldnt laugh! At least youve got cream and can relax off work with Tegs :) 

I had nits once I think when I was little and my best friend Vicky Martin had to have her head shaved as she was riddled with them! Step kids have had them no end of times and I checked and checked their heads and couldnt see anything but they kept itching and their Mum kept saying they'd been treated and thats why Im so annoyed as Ive just found out she was using Tea Tree oil which can prevent them but doesnt get rid of them, the cheap skate cow! Im fuming. Ive just spent £18 on Hedrin Once from the chemist and they looked it up and read the instructions for me and its safe for pregnant women. There was nothing when I washed it out and combed it but it feels better already!

I cant stop sobbing today. Everything is getting to me (again!) I got a letter back from the PDSA shop saying I havent been successful for even voluntary work! I feel useless and gutted. 

Have a good one girls 
XX


----------



## Rees

Rach - BIG :hugs:

There's a thread in first tri to make you smile, called Just Caught My OH..... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/677369-just-caught-my-oh.html

You'd think it was about porn, or wanking. It's hilarious! They're having their 4th kid so you'd think she'd know him by now :rofl:


----------



## xheartsx

Aww Rachel sorry to hear you're having a rubbish day. These hormones are horrible aren't they. And nits are just a pain in the ass! I had them really bad when i was a kid, took my mum sooo many attempts to finally get rid of them! I hope you feel better soon.

Rees at least you have some time off work i guess! You always have to look for the positives! I hope you feel better soon.

I started feeling flutters at about 16 weeks, but feel a few little kicks and stuff everyday now! 

I'm freaking out about my scan on thursday. What if they can't see very well because of my flab! I'd be gutted!!

Xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

OMG Leigh that thread has killed me. Im crying laughing as Pete SO does that too!

x


----------



## Rees

Wow, Han, I love your birth plan!


----------



## Rees

Jade - I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs: your tummy isn't that big!

Was your 12 week one internal or external??

Rach - thought you'd like it :lol: what a daft bint!


----------



## Cherrybinky

She is because she should know him by now but I had to post as Pete does it too and it infuriates me. I gag with bogies or phlegm as you may know :rofl:


----------



## Rees

Just seen that! :(

Do you think they've not spent much time together apart from making their babies? I think it's crazy not to know that they do that by now! Me and Luke had a weekend away before we got engaged and moved in together and apart from me being hormonal and upset (I thought my beloved Grandad was going to die from his cancer, can't see how he pulled through, but he's still here!) we got on really well and had fun! That still mostly continues now.

But to be on your 4th kid and not know that he picks his nose?? Really???


----------



## xheartsx

It was external so i'm sure i will be fine! 

Im going to have to go and read this thread... Xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi everyone wow ive missed lots got lots to say but forgotten already who said what so apologies in advance.

Rees - so sorry you have chicken pox, try not to google or worry too much (i know easier said that done) I know how stressful it can be being unwell in pregnancy i had parvovirus (slap cheek) when i was expecting ds and it was so stressful big hugs hun and hope your feeling better soon xxx also you made me chuckle about the spot in your bum crack i was literally laughing out loud (naughty me as really not funny for you hun) xxx

Rach - grrr the dreaded nits! I hate hate hate them. Dd has had them lots and they seem to be forever going round her school which p's me right off as i treat her hair but obviously other parents dont bother. She had them a couple of weeks ago and i treated myself (always do when she has them) and i didnt even think of checking that it was safe to use in pregnancy ooops! x

Jade you will be fine for your scan if i was you defo will be and yay for dougie feeling lo move x

Minds gone blank and cant remember what else i had to say.

Ive had a busy morning awards assembly at school for dd which was nice but tiring as ds wouldnt sit still and wanted to run riot...hes such a handful, then popped to see my mum started to feel so tired while there and even started to feel a lil sick had to lay on her sofa for 20 minutes and close my eyes, felt a bit better but just feeling exhausted today..early night tonight i think x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Oh yes go and read the thread, its hilarious and I was so pleased to see other womens OHs were as gross as mine!

Jayne, I guess its one of those things we cant avoid if other Mums cant be arsed to treat their kids but it annoys me as its lazy. Have to say though, the treatments are SO expensive. I was even tempted to go get it on prescription as I wouldnt have paid but I was desperate. £18 for Hedrin Once !!! Xander had them 3 times and Isobel once as shes only at nursery and isnt a 'lets put my head near someone' sort of little girl lol

I was actually exhausted earlier and I havent done anything. Ive had an hours sleep and feel refreshed. Im surprised that they dont do Aqua natal classes in our area as Id love to go and feel Im getting lazy and more unfit not doing much on a daily basis :( 

Ive just put 2 small jacket potatoes in the oven and my mouth is watering for them in their crispy skin YUM


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh Rach meant to say thanks for updating the pink bump for me x

I use Full Marks solution it goes a long way and is so easy to put (specially when putting it on yourself!). Its very greasy though think the last lot i brought was £11.00 and thats for four treatments done both dd and mine and there is half left so im ready and waiting for the little buggars to turn up again! x


----------



## Cherrybinky

I wanted Full Marks and I have a Boots own one already but pg women arent supposed to use them because of the chemicals apparently. I dye my hair and Im sure thats far worse than any head lice treatment lol. This Hedrin one was like putting pure oil on my hair and it dripped all over and Im still itching :( I could cry although Pete says my head is clean as a whistle!

I forgot to mention to you all..... the other day I had a pink on my Blackberry Messenger from someone wanting to add me. I only have 5 friends on it and rarely add anyone I dont know but I let this person add me. He was called SIMON from Baby and Bump. I thought it a bit odd being a male and all and started to ask questions and chat. He said his ex gf was 6 months pregnant and he misses her as she looks hot at the moment. THEN, he asked for a photo of me! I was so freaked out I blocked him. EWWWW.

X


----------



## pink sparkle

oh shit i shouldnt have used it...oh well was two weeks ago now not gonna read up on it and scare myself. hedrin sounds very similar...all this talk of nits is making me itchy lol 

What a feckn weirdo! That would freak me out, i wonder if he follows our threads etc and how he got your details and stuff x


----------



## pink sparkle

so hungry i want biscuits could literally eat a packet and dip them in a nice cup of milky coffee.

Think im going to induldge tonight in chocolate and wine a nice spritzer and battle the urge to drink the bottle...neat! x


----------



## xheartsx

I might actually indulge tonight too. Since Sunday i've been thinking about chocolate. Not just a pathetic kit-kat or breakaway (we only have the low 99 calorie choc in the flat!) but something MEAN and proper! I might just go to the shop tonight and get a big bar of cadbury or mint aero or something and just enjoy every bit! I've had a crap day. This headache of mine will not budge! Grrr. Get me home. 20 minutes. OHHHHHH no i'm going to MIL's for dinner.. ohh i can't be bothered!

Ewww what a total freako Rachel! Block that perv! 

I think it's a tired day today coz i'm really tired too. Defo gunna have an early night. Dougie has a skin tag on his inner thigh and its turned purple so he went to the docs and they've told him to tie a bit of thread round it and it will drop off. He won't let his mum do it coz its too close to his winky, so i have to do it and its freaking me out the thought of it!

Anyway, boring rant over. What's everyone having for dins?!

xXx


----------



## pink sparkle

winky lol thats what i call them too hubby not happy when i say that he prefers something much more manly! hehe

MMMM making me want chocolate more!

Yay for thursday too! x


----------



## xheartsx

I'm sure dougie would prefer it if i called it 'the man' or 'monster' or something, but i will stick with winky :D x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi all

Back home now and shattered so will read back tmw night. Hope you're all well. I've come home with fudge, scones and pasties. But determined to go back to 100% healthy eating. Let things slide a bit since 12w and I gained weight this week!

X


----------



## Tizy

Afternoon everyone, 

Wow you guys have been little gossips today! I was too busy at work today to get on. I'll try to catch up...

Leigh, I'm so sorry you've got the chicken pox, well done for being brave, you sound like you're handling it well, just listen to the midwives advice, thats all you can do, there is no point worrying about some of the daft scaremongering info you get on Google. If you ever need a moan or a cry, come to us won't ya. Hugs to you :hugs: Oh and thanks for reading my birth plan :)

Amy, hello, thanks it did take a little courage but I'm pleased I did it becuase it means by the time baby comes I'll know some peeps at the baby group I plan on attending. Really hope Nicks interview goes well, fingers crossed for him hunny. 

Jade, hiya girlfriend, Eeeeeeek so excited for you, only two days to go and tomorrow you can start counting down the hours!! 

Rachel, 


Cherrybinky said:


> I started to cry and called him a knob and havent spoken to him since! :(

Awww hunny this made me chukkle a little cos its totally the sort of thing I would do! Bless you, nits are horrid, I totally freak out with things like that! Hols only had them once and I was like....right, need to get this sorted asap! But it could be worse, Holly got worms once and then i got them too! I was a mess, as soon as Holly went to bed, I was crying, I could feel thing wriggling out of my bum and in my knickers, it was the worst experience EVER! In fact I'd rather give birth than have them again, so embarrassing aswell, yet APPARENTLY really common!

Babydeacon, hello sweetie, hope ya maternity stuff is nice, most things I've bought have been a godsend. 

Mummylove, I felt my boy kicking at 18 weeks, and I thought that was late (apparently not), I didn't get the flutters stage like I did with my DD tho, just straight to the little kicks. 

Hi Jayne, hope you're well lovie, Ohhh I coul totally have a wine spritzer, I can't wait to drink properly again. Like a whole bottle of wine...awww yummy :wine:

Hi Helen, You've done really well not to put anything on till now, so don't worry too much. 

All this talk of chocolate is making me want some BUT I will not! If I do it now, it means I can't indulge a bit at the weekend. I've put 1 1/2lbs on this week, but over the next few weeks baby doubles in size an weight so I'm not gonna worry too much. 

I'm ok today girls, only two more days at work, then a really nice weekend planned, my mum and dad are popping up, and we'll be out for a pub lunch on friday an then Mark, Holly an I are visiting relatives on sat night. 

I'm starting the nursery next week too, Marks Dad has just been doing some preparation, like polyfillering and painting the ceiling for me, I'm gonna do the rest. Can't wait to get all the furniture up, problem is I'm useless at assembling flat pack furniture (and Mark is worse than me!!!). 

Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

It's awful quiet on here today.. so i am breaking the silence!

I've had ms all day, so im stuffing my face with a tuna mayo baguette and packet of crisps to try and defeat it!!

Nice day off tomorrow for my SCAN. wooohooo! 

How's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Afternoon girlies. 
 
my BnB is playing up and keeps going white with no icons!

Ive been watching The Killing all morning sat in my usual chair! Lazy cow lol. 

Jade, Id kill for a tun a sarnie, Ive just put some fish in sauce in the micro with veg for my lunch and Im making a cottage pie for tea as we have the kids here so its healthy food only lol. 

Its cold here today, no sun. Got my job seekers this morning and its nearly gone on bills already :( 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Good Luck with scan tomorrow Jade, Im sure it will all be well, let us know asap if its pink or blue :p 
XX


----------



## Tizy

Hehe hi Jade, I've been waiting all day for someone to post so I can have a chatter!! 

WHAT you have MS? thats not like you, poor thing, maybe baby is having a growth spurt and the hormones are messing with you?

How many hours to go now?? Oooooh will it be a boy or a girl, whats your gut feeling? 

Han Xxx

EDIT - Hi Rach! I can't wait to watch the next Killing on Thursday night! Is it getting good? Also my BnB is doing that as well especially on my phone. X


----------



## Cherrybinky

:hi: Han, yes the Killing is gritty and its been a fantastic series. I couldnt wait so I downloaded them all. I have one more ep to go after this one. I still dont know for sure who it is! Its so well written and Im in love with Joel Kinnaman who plays Holder lol. You wouldnt think he was Swedish, his accent is very good.

Im so bored, no one in on FB or here lol. I havent been in the other sections today as yesterday they all pissed me off and got my back up with repeat posting and people talking crap. 

Ive realised I have to cut down on salt and suger from now till the 'end' as I dont get much exercise and its doing me no good :( I keep getting palpitations and feeling weird!

x


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey everyone, ive had a greedy morning, eaten two sausage rolls and two pieces of victoria sponge and now im wondering what else i can eat...thinking tuna mayo after reading your post jade. 

Sorry you have sickness...could it be nerves and excitement for tomorrow? Like han asked do you have any mummy feelings towards babys sex? x

Brought more baby shoes today and a pair of socks that look like shoes ...so cute. 

Just looking around at the messy house cba to do it yet although ds has control of the tv so really may as well get it done. Cooking spag bol for dinner tonight..from scratch have garlic bread too ..forgot to buy any cheese but defo not venturing out to the shops will get hubby to pick some up on way home from work.

On subject of dtd has everyone gone off it? Maybe tmi but i actually cant get enough at the moment and the big o is so much more intense than usual...was like this with ds ...going to enjoy it why it lasts as can imagine in a few weeks time i will be like 'dont touch me!' and also defo last pregnancy so no more pregnancy sex for me again x


----------



## pink sparkle

Id recorded that series but missed a few and couldnt be bothered to catch up with them...gutted now sounds like im missing a good series!

Rach - maybe you should mention the symptoms to your mw just to be on the safe side xxx


----------



## Tizy

Oh yes, he is very sexy! I love his cavalier undercover style detective work in the first few episodes! I didn't realise he was Sweedish either! Great accent, but I bet he sounds even nicer talking sweedish!

I like having my little programmes to watch each week, becuase I think, well by the time say Apprentice finishes I'll be 21 weeks, by the time The Killing finishes i'll be 31 weeks and by the time X-Factor finishes the baby will be here!!!! Woooo-hooo!

Ok as your bored, see if you can help me with this (and anyone else for that matter). Its stupid but I can't decide what colour blind to get for babys room. The problem is that the blind will completey cover one wall as it is to shut out light from a sliding door which leads to a conservatory, so it'll be like, quite a lot of colour and you see this when you first walk in the room. I think a white blind will be nice but I'm worried about this getting dirty! Navy blue will probs look nice, argos still have this in stock. I wanted orange but there are none in stock at the mo. Do you think Navy is nice or shall I wait for another color to come back in stock?

I'll post piccys of what we're planning:

Ok so:

Walls: Dulux Blue Babe (see light blue tab in piccy section)
Furniture: Mamas and Papas Wardrobe and baby changer
Cot: Relative isgiving me one, same colour as wood on the other furniture
Cot bedding: Playtime Range by Carla
Carpet: will be a light coffee colour
Blinds: Either White or Navy Blue

Thanks Han Xxx
 



Attached Files:







blue_babe.jpg
File size: 846 bytes
Views: 15









Wardrobe.jpg
File size: 1.4 KB
Views: 16









Baby changer.jpg
File size: 2 KB
Views: 16









By Carla.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 1









Blind.jpg
File size: 4.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Cherrybinky

I shall mention it Jayne but Ive had them before, its called stress sadly :( I used to suffer panic attacks and was on tablets till I met Pete when I felt confident enough to come off them. Not having anything to occupy myself and over thinking things day to day isnt helping me. 

Its a FANTASTIC series and Ive just found out who the killer is :O Im not surprised actually!

I havent wanted to have more sex at all. We used to have a very good, kinky (tmi) sex life but since being pg, Id rather do it myself LOL

I failed, I got the biscuits out!

x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Han, you tube him and hes being interviews in Swedish...oooooo yeah ;) lol

Personally, Id go with a coffee coloured black out blind. We have them in the kitchen at both windows and theyre lovely. Otherwise go with navy, its a good colour and he is a boy :p 

X


----------



## pink sparkle

Aw Rach big hugs ive suffered with panic attacks too and anxiety for years (luckily all under control atm), my comment to mention your symptoms must of helped ...not! 

Han love your furniture and cot bedding i would go with blue blackout blind. I have one in ds's room dont think its navy though its brighter blue ..maybe royal blue? hmm not sure. 

I was looking on the next website as their new autumn winter range is out...oh god i could get so carried away in their the baby girls clothes are just gorgeous and they have some lovely bright clothes too. May have to indulge at the weekend....i wish i was filthy rich!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Its ok Jayne, being pregnant has just brought some of it back on i think as although I havent been worrying or panicking I have moments where I sob over nothing and get the panic with it and at night too, feelings I cant or wont cope! Not good. 

I went on the next site this morning to pay some off my leggings and was temped to spend some on Autumn things and baby girl stuff too but my limit is £250 and Id spend the lot AHH. I havent had a store card/account for years or a catalogue etc so it would run away with me, I know from experience!
x


----------



## xheartsx

I think i would go for the blue as well Han. I think it will look lovely! 

I still get the odd day where MS comes back with a vengence! And then the following day i'm fine! 

Honestly i have no idea what they will tell me. I would love a boy, but i will also be super happy if i'm having a girl too. I would just like a boy because i have 3 neices and there aren't any boys yet, so mine would be the first. 

My scan is an early one at 8.40 so i will come on here and tell you all as soon as i can. I just took the whole day off, so i'm not sure what my plans are for after, but i do know that after the scan we're going for a mcdonalds brekkie!

Taco's for dinner tonight, its my new thing. I <3 them! My tuna baguette was delish!

As for DTD, we had some good fun last week, but since then i'm kinda off it again. I get the odd days where i could really go some lovin, but other days where the thought of it makes me cringe!

It's SO muggy here today, it's minging. i'm all sticky and gross.

xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jade I LOVE tacos. We also do this:

get some cheap nachos
mature cheddar
jar of discovery jalapenos
salsa

Layer it all in a dish and bung in the microwave!

Then put tin of silverado stag chilli in a dish, sour cream and dip it all, its lush and so lazy, easy and quick. My mouths watering at the thought!


----------



## pink sparkle

Rach i know what you mean with the store cards etc...ive only ever had one and i vowed never again. I dont own a credit card or anything either i know i would be silly with it. When i was on my own with dd i used to spend a fortune on clothes and things and never worried about money but since being with dh his sensibleness (is that a word) has rubbed off on me and i think no way am i spending tha t much on an outfit for a baby/child! I do love next clothing for kids though although some things i wont buy out of principal as i think £16-£18 for a pair of jeans for a 2 year old is just silly when i know he will be crawling all over the floor and garden in them and i cannot stand it when ppl dress their children like dolls but expect them not to be children and play and get dirty.

Aww Jade im so excited for tomorrow for you...maybe hit the shops after and indulge in something boy/girl themed? Mcdonalds brekkie sounds like a great way to celebrate to me though x

Its freezing here today dont know whats going on with the weather atm! x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Im getting tight too lol. There was a little red swing duffle coat and polka dot dress on Ebay last night, Next but it was up to £7 including postage and I thought sod that lol. Although, now I regret not bidding because it would have matched the red patent boots I got her!
x


----------



## xheartsx

Oh i am a total tight ass! Dougie would have NO money if it wasn't for me. He was trying to persuade me into letting him buy an xbox and these games for like £250, after we found out i was losing my job, with a baby on the way!! I was like get out of my sight lol he wound me up so much. 

I love ebay for my bargains. Got a pair of maternity jeans from mothercare on there for a tenner, and they're fab. I've won 2 maternity tops from next for like a fiver each, and i'm bidding on some cream maternity combats and winning at £2.99 with an hour or so left!

I was thinking about going shopping tomorrow, but i think i want to save that for saturday and just go wild! 

And omg Rachel, that sounds delicious! X


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive been looking on ebay i was bidding on a three pack of sleepsuits from next they were bnwt but the price was silly, new they would have been £16 and they went for around £12.00 plus postage costs i just thought i may as well go the shop and buy a new pack myself. I was watching two lovely knitted dresses with matching tights from m&s. The bidding started at 1.99 and postage was 1.99 i only forgot about them and there were no other bids so could have kicked myself. hubby doesnt want me buying second hand clothes ...not sure why but if i see something i like i will...he told me he didnt like the dresses either but i didnt care hehe x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jade, Im with you on that one, Ive turned into a scrooge these days. We spend £700 last month and I have no idea what on really! I was gobsmacked.

I wont even pay £10 for jeans lol. I got 5 dresses on ebay for Kitty and they were only £1.20! Bargain! Im off to Tesco for my baby mag in 20 mins and may pop in the charity shop!

Why doesnt your hubby like second hand Jayne? Ive bought second hand stuff all my life, I love vintage and I love a bargain. I wear a lot of rockabilly stuff so its normally second hand and babys dont care what they wear. All the things Ive bought LO are second hand. Theyre clean, have hardly been worn and were so cheap. Im a proper snob with some things but I refuse to buy new when its pointless. 
x


----------



## pink sparkle

I love it in your posts when you talk about Kitty so sweet! 

I defo dont blame you ..in the blink of an eye they grow out of their clothes. I have got boxes of Riley's clothes and they are immaculate like brand new...not sure whether to ebay them, netmums or carboot sale? Lots of next stuff in their which seems to sell quite well but dont know if i cba to package it all up and send it (lazy cow or what!) I done a carboot a couple of years ago with all dds clothes, mainly next, sold everything for like a pound or two and made a killing! x


----------



## no1seasider

OOh the killing! i watched the first 2 on sunday and it was fab.Made me cry though...think i was being an emotional wreck that day.In fact alsorts of stupid things are making me fill up at the mo!

Mason has his year 6 leavers assembly on friday morning and im dreading it big time! They show slideshows of pics from reception upwards,im going to be crying like a baby!:cry:
Funny to think that i will only have Leon at primary school....and he will have left before this one starts school.

I have a couple of name's to throw at you all....some reactions have been shock so im wondering if they are a bit 'too' much? My boys are called Kyle,Ellis,mason and Leon so obviously not traditional....well i really like Zane (the one that everyone seems to think is too radical) and the other one is Lucas. What do you think?? 
Would be fab if everyone could come up with some ideas too?

Rach-Kitty is gorgeous!! such a cool,cute name.Thanks for putting me one the 1st page if you wanted to update it we are having boy number 5!

Hope everyone is well,taken me ages to catch up on this thread,been so busy with work.I have 4 weeks off from next week ,cant wait!!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yes sell them, I would. I sold loads of my own things on ebay starting at 99p and I made £36 plus I sold loads of crappy old jewellery in little bundles and made £42!

I feel strange saying Kitty, we keep just calling her the baby lol
x


----------



## Cherrybinky

oooh another boy :) We had Zane on our final list of boys names, I love it. I like Lucas too and we had chosen Zachary as our final boys name. Everyone seems to like Kitty :) 
X


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey no1 i love Zane and Lucas also like Luca, i really like the old fashioned boys names too but they seem to be a bit common nowadays like Alfie, George and Alby which is an abbreviation of Albert. I have a nephew named Kaiden which is cute too. Im thinking that i would be able to pick a boys name much easier than a girls! Ive even posted on the baby names board that i dont think i will ever find a name i love..am i being too picky or am i right to not settle until a name screams at me?! Any suggestions welcome x


----------



## cranberry987

finally alone, looovely :)

sorry if ive missed out on any news, have tried to catch up a bit.

re boys names, i cant find ANY i like so I'll be no use to you. We have a girls name which I like but visitor has just spent a week saying how she doesnt like actresses called it. thanks. shes annoyed me tbh, a week is a bit long to stay rly when youre invited for 2 days...

someone has a scan tmw, hearts i think? exciting :) hope everything goes well and all that :)

Im not fussy at all about buying 2nd hand stuff, like rach says babies dont care as long as theyre not cold or wet, could dress them in a mr hanky costume and theyd probably be happy. I can understand how some ppl wouldnt want to tho, maybe your dh kinda thinks that he wants to show that he can provide for the LO?

Ive realised I actually dont need that much more stuff. Visitor is saying how much stuff shes going to get me to help out. Like shes gonna get more more bibs. She already bought me 12, seriously, how many bibs does she think Ill need? Rly I want to pick most stuff myself as altho I said to her no pukey beige, she bought me pukey beige stuff. I feel bad about not using it but Im not gonna dress my child like theyre covered in sick, itll be primary colours with actual sick on top!

With the blind, I think dark blue is a good idea too, itll block out more light than an orange one I bet, altho if you prefer the orange then wait a while, youve still got ages left really

If ours is a boy I rly dont think we'll decide on anything until hes here, I think you have 6 wks to register the baby which is actually a rly long time. Just see what comes to you. I watch the credits at the end of films/tv for names which I like, havent seen any yet.


----------



## xheartsx

I'm struggling a bit with boys names too. I like Finlay, and Layton. These are the ones me and Dougie agree on. But i also like Blake & Seth. I think if we find out tomorrow its a boy, we'll get a baby book name.

If it's a girl though i know what she will be called! Evelyn June. That's 100% definite! 

Hey Helen, a week can be a bit much can't it. As much as you like the person, they probably do something to get on your wick! 

I won my bargain cargo trousers on ebay. woohoo! I'll give them a good wash and they'll be as good as new!

Helen, enjoy your peace & quiet!


----------



## Tizy

Oh pooh, I've missed loads of stuff again now! 

Re: DTD, Mark and I got a bit stuck about 10 days ago, trying to DTD and my bump got in the way, we totally lost the moment and just gave up, we havn't tried since, but we're going to at the weekend when we've got some time off together (if we can get a quiet minute!!) Jayne I totally know what you mean about the 'big O', I had some great ones a few weeks ago, and now since the last time we tried, I must admit I've been feeling more like I want to but then can't, even on my own!!! Very frustrating. I don't know if I've got a mental blockage or what?? 

Thanks for those who responded about the nursery, I think i will go with the navy, at least it won't get dirty and it'll make the room nice and dark to help baby sleep. 

I've spent loads on my credit card this month, its over £700 now! But its all stuff for baby, big things like furniture and some xmas shopping for Holly, we have no savings so its our only way to get sorted, just have to pay it off a bit at a time. Booo hooo :(

I'm really careful about how much I spend tho and don't go over extravagent. This week i got £21 of baby clothes from the Stork Exchange, bargains, like Jayne said they're in and out of the clothes in a flash! 

Xxx

Edit - things I missed - Names, I really like Zane! and Jade I love Layton!


----------



## cranberry987

ooh im gonna make a really catty comment now, lol

friend of mine is 26w preg and baby is transverse (ie lying left to right). She has no interest in doing any research of her own about preg things and just follows what the mw tells her which isnt much. There are things she can do to help baby move but shes not doing em as mw didnt tell her to. From a quick google I read that if you get to 30w and baby is still transverse then that pretty much guarantees itll stay there as everything gets used to being that shape. you obv cant push a baby out sideways so its c section time.

Here is the catty part, we're rly good friends, but if she had to have a c section and I had a natural birth Id laugh my arse off. Shes skinny perfect healthy specimin and Im the high risk fatty. Theres plenty she could do to help herself but shes just not because shes just trusting in the system.

ok catty rant over :)


----------



## xheartsx

She should be reading into doing what she can to get the baby in the right position! Maybe she's seen it as a good thing and would rather a c-section than to go through labour? If she asks you what she can do, just say you have no idea! Then she'll need to read up on it herself.

Can i just say btw, is anybody else LOVING the no periods lark!? It's 'mazing!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Helen i think your right he made a comment of 'were not that hard up' i think its a kinda macho thing about providing for his family. He is by no means a snob or anything like that and defo not a show off in any shape or form just think he likes to 'look after us' if that makes sense. If i see anything i will get it ...he wont even notice it lol!

Regarding your friend...its a hard one... my mw was fab and showed me lots of positions to get into to move baby out of the back to back position which i did but unfortunately didnt work. I agree that she should try but maybe baby wouldnt move anyway. do they try and turn them manually from the transverse position. My baby was laying transverse at my last two scans got another in a few weeks. Havent got a clue how baby is laying atm and mw couldnt tell at 22 week appointment either. Hope that she has moved on her own by next scan if not i will be googling and seeking your advice x Helen what is the girls name you have picked or are you keeping it secret? x

Jade i love Blake for a boy x

Han whats the stork exchange? Maybe go for an orange lamp shade? I have bright colours in ds's room and couldnt decide between blue or green blackout blind. I got blue and then got a lime green lamp shade and it looks good maybe have to dig out a pic to show you from when it was done as the rooms now more like a store room poor lil man!


----------



## cranberry987

shes not mad keen for a c section but will do whatever they tell her to. She'd prefer a natural labour if shes "allowed" and is planning to go to a MLU. Shes quite uneducated about it all. I was saying I wont agree to being induced unless theres any problems and she said 'well youll have to be if you go to 42 weeks' which is just not true at all. 

I dunno, maybe Im too into it, but its my body and whatever option I take whether its hospital or c section or a Koi assisted birth (btw I think that ones a joke) I wanna know whats involved so I can make my decision.

I was thinking recently about the no periods thing, it really is lovely being able to wear white knickers again! Hope mine come back quickish after birth tho as I want to get cracking on #2. Been thinking about when Id like baby to be born tho, I think probably October, which means end of Jan conception... um. maybe not then :p

i finally have enough bump to wear my maternity jeans from dotty p. theyre fine when I stand up but when I sit down they cut in something chronic so theyre going on ebay. they were £3 new so I reckon I can get more than that, only wore one pair for 30 mins so Im classing that as BNWT!


----------



## Cherrybinky

wow loads has happened while I went to the shop. 

Jayne, I dont think youre being picky waiting to find a name. We knew we wanted Zachary from the start but its a girl so we ditched Eliza as we went off it and we really struggled to agree on another girls name. We did a short list and still didnt like any of them then Isobel just came up with it and bingo. 

My cousins little boy is called Arthur and my bump buddys little boy is called Alfie, my best friends nephew is Archie. I love all those old fashioned names but I also like very different things with a twist. 

Helen, Ive gone waaaay over board with buying stuff. Im also seriously considering home birth too :s BUT at the moment its a very distant consideration but youre inspiring me. 

Jade, I LOVE Evelyn June. I also think Dougie is cute, cant you name him after his Dad? lol

Han, youve spent £700 on a credit card OMG Id die LOL. I dont even have one anymore. I ran up so many thousands of debt years ago and thankfully my parents paid it all off and Im forever grateful to them. Im debt free now apart from my loan which I have a special rate on. 

X


----------



## xheartsx

I really like Blake too. I might try and talk dougie into somehow liking it.

That's defo BNWT.

Ladies, i'm thinking about my scan tomorrow, and i want to see the screen the whole time so i can see my LO. At my 12 week scan i didn't see an awful lot obviously because i was laying down but Dougie saw everything. Do you think if i ask the nice lady to turn the screen enough for me to see it, she will? 

I don't want to ask and then her bite my head off!


----------



## Cherrybinky

LOVE Blake for a boy or Blaine (after Blaine from Glee!)

Im loving having no periods, I was thinking about that this morning. Im NOT loving the leaking wee however!

On the way back from the shops, I saw a man on a bike and his hairy arse was showing and I suddenly had the urge to shout out "I can see your arse" but I refrained and laughed to myself instead. 

I just spent £14 on magazines and feel sooo bad for wasting money. I got a knitting and crochet magazine and OK! and Mother and Baby mag :s

x


----------



## xheartsx

I don't have any credit cards either, and i am keeping it that way!

I really like Dougie too! But his dad is Dougie, and one of his nephews is dougie, well, douglas, so we're staying clear of it on this one!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jade, they SHOULD turn the screen to you. When we went, the lady showed us straight away and asked if we wanted to know the sex. Then, she said Ill just turn the screen back while I do all the measurements. That took 20 mins and when she was done she said it was all excellent and baby was perfect then she turned the screen back and showed us the kidney, heart, liver spine etc and kept it there when she took the photos for us. 
X


----------



## cranberry987

we've kinda decided on megan, like how its quite sensible but also meg is quite cheery (think meg ryan). its not 100% yet but it seems to be sticking quite well. boys names tho... everything is no no no no, maybe/no etc

They do try and move baby manually with transverse but I think the issue is that the space is already used to being side to side, with breach at least up/down are similarish positions so its more likely to stay that way. Baby might not ever move whatever you do, but i reckon a few squats and a bit of ball bouncing aint gonna be too much bother.

Hope yours has moved for the next scan, I'd have a google yourself as I literally spent about 2.5 mins looking so am no expert at all. 

Oh and I had an idea for the blind, if you get the blue one could you put some orange shapes/sticker things on it? Maybe some of those iron on things?


----------



## xheartsx

Cherrybinky said:


> LOVE Blake for a boy or Blaine (after Blaine from Glee!)
> 
> x

BIGGEST crush on him ever btw!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Of course we all want to know whats involved in procedures that are carried out on us during our pregnancy and birth. 

Luckily i have never had to worry about being overdue as i have had both mine early and spontaneously. I havent done any research so cant back this up but i thought there were risks of going too far overdue more chance of baby pooing inside you and the placenta not working so well. Like i said though ive never researched just things ive heard over the years so i could be completely wrong.


----------



## cranberry987

Rach - check out https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/255340-home-birthers-hopefuls-822.html having a bit of a stalk and reading some of the stories might help you decide either way. Also OBEM Leeds want to film a home birth so if you signed up for that im sure youd get on the program lol!

Jade - Id ask them tbh, Im sure they get asked every time so if they were going to would angle it more down, but it nevre hurts to ask. At my 12w there was a big screen opposite and I rly hope next scan is the same. at 8w i couldnt see a bloody thing!


----------



## cranberry987

oh yea theres loads of risks of going to 42w but until they can say they apply to me they can shove off.

I think with my friend its a bit lalala i cant hear you, she actually doesnt want to know any of the details and I just cant understand it. She hasnt watched any birthing videos and has no idea of whats coming, I worry that she'll freak out when she shits the bed or something thinking that her intestines are coming out


----------



## pink sparkle

Wow in the blink of a post theres been like 10 others!

Helen - Megan is a great name - obviously iam extremely biased! I never liked Meg though and if someone called her that i told them off! She now loves being called Megs and thats what all her friends call her and her dad and his family. I defo will have a google about how to get them to move (or try at least) my mw at 22 weeks just said ahh dont worry really early she will prob move (Fingers bloody crossed!) i dont wanna be cut open! That much i know for sure! Oh and great plan about trying straight away would be so lovely having two so close in age they would be so close in age be like having twins x

Rach great news that you are thinking hb too hmmm thinking ...Eliza ...great name! x

Having no periods is great but then you get the extra discharge, leaking boobies and then after lo arrives one hell of a bleed! Specially if you cant breastfeed like i couldnt x


----------



## pink sparkle

cranberry987 said:


> :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

oh i didnt mean there was anything to worry about with the transverse thing, from 22w theres a massive chance theyll move as the mw says but a few lunges and squats might just help things along. If they dont move then sobeit but youll have amazingly bendy legs by then with all the lunges :)

The reason I want to start ttc straight away is that it took me so long to get preg this time and apparently youre super fertile after you give birth (no idea if thats true, but you do hear it a lot) and I wouldnt want to wait a year then start because if it took ages again Id kick myself. It might have to be jizz in a softcup tho as I doubt Ill be up for sex after only a month!


----------



## Tizy

Hehe, we're right chatter boxes today!

Jade, my friend Rosanna had a baby last November and called him Blake, its really suits him, its a lovely name :) Defo ask to tilt your bed up a bit at the scan hunny, you should be able to see, its your baby! Don't be scared and if the sonographer is off with you, tell them you're not happy! Its a special moment that you should enjoy to the full!

No periods are great, it defo makes things easier. TBH I'd forgotton all about them!

Jayne, the Stork Exchange is a shop where mums bring in baby clothes and the owner will sell them on their behalf and make commission on each item! Unfortunately its closing down at the end of this month! Its not making enough money, great idea tho!

Rach, yes I'm not too enamoured by the credit card bill but we've just no way of getting stuff otherwise. I have loads of debt from when I had my cafe, i'll be paying it off for another 18 months and its 4 years since the cafe closed! Ideally I'd love to pay upfront but Mark and my incomes are pretty low :( and no savings!

Helen, thanks for the blind idea. My friend's little girl is called Megan and we all call her 'Meggy Moo' its so cute!

Wish this last hour would hurry up and finish! I got invited to my friends for tea but its with all her 'clicky' mates and they'll all be drinking so I've said I'm tired, can't be bothered with them at mo tbh, do you think i'm cutting off my nose to spite my face? I've been moaning about not having many mates. Its just I only ever get invited to their 'Wednesday Wine Club' when my friend Lucy has it at her house, so i know they're not that bothered with me! 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

hmm, weds wine club, do you go often? if not then maybe you dont get invited to the others' houses because they dont think youll go. Its fricking stupid tbh but thats how ppl work, fear of rejection etc. They cant get too ratted on a weds surely? Could you take some shloer or alch free beer then youre not feeling too left out? I find that alch free beer does actually make me feel a bit pissed, then i realise theres no alcohol in it and sober up lol, all psychological!

Oh, i forgot to say, I mailed some ppl off netmums today, wonder if theyll reply. Anyone know if the reply will be emailed to me or do I have to check the website?


----------



## pink sparkle

Helen you will be suprised at how quickly you are up for a bit of action after baby has arrived, not necessary for rampant hot passion but for the intimacy and closeness with your hubby after going through such an amazing thing as having a baby together. 

I had two injections after ds and then we started trying and it took us nearly a year, ive heard that your super fertile straight away too, breast feeding is supposed to be a sort of contraception to a point though too (or so ive heard although not 100% reliable).

Lunges lol! Im already overweight and could hardly do them before i was pregnant lol! hopefully their will be something a lil easier to try lol or i may end up in a&e! I spend a lot of time on all fours cleaning the floors (just dont get on with a mop and bucket for some reason). This is supposed to help with back to back hopefully transverse too.


----------



## pink sparkle

I think you have to log in to your netmums account to get any replies...i think!


----------



## xheartsx

You should get an update to say you have a private message, then just log on to netmums to read it! I had a few replies a while back, but not for ages. I still think it's so sucky we're all miles away from each other :(

Han, i will definitely ask about my chair being tilted. Like you said, its a very special moment, and it only happens twice through the whole 9 months, so i want to see as much as i can. 

I can't wait to get home either. I don't blame you for not going to this wine night. It's no fun when everybody around you is drinking, and especially if they are all clicky, and have all these inside jokes and you're like i have no idea what's going on!

X


----------



## pink sparkle

At our hospital there are screens up on the wall opposite the bed for the mum to see too, anychance this could be the case for you tomorrow? x


----------



## Tizy

cranberry987 said:


> hmm, weds wine club, do you go often? if not then maybe you dont get invited to the others' houses because they dont think youll go. Its fricking stupid tbh but thats how ppl work, fear of rejection etc. They cant get too ratted on a weds surely? Could you take some shloer or alch free beer then youre not feeling too left out? I find that alch free beer does actually make me feel a bit pissed, then i realise theres no alcohol in it and sober up lol, all psychological!
> 
> Oh, i forgot to say, I mailed some ppl off netmums today, wonder if theyll reply. Anyone know if the reply will be emailed to me or do I have to check the website?

No its not that, its just that they're all really good friends and I tryed to join in but then often got left out, its silly, but I can't be bothered with that sort of thing anyhow! I tried, it failed. And yes they do get quite pissed on occasion!! Even on a wednesday night, not all of them work you see, it sometimes gets quite wild actually! It is fun when ya drinking but not when ya preggers!

Hope you get some relies, sure you will and yes you have to log in to see replies, but should get an email to tell you. 

Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Well i'm not sure. They didn't have this at my 12 week scan, but it would be amazing if they did! I will just ask extra nicely if they can tilt the screen slightly or the bed so i can see. I think i will maybe only be like the 2nd of the day as it's at 8.40, so hopefully they won't be too sick of scanning babies all day!


----------



## cranberry987

Have a look on https://www.spinningbabies.com/baby-positions/all-positions/sideways

Theres some techniques to help, one of them is doing a headstand in a pool or water, dont know exactly how you would do that tho lol.

Dont read the parts about why transverse is bad tho, im sure the baby has moved, at 22w theres looooads of space and they do somersaults all day.


----------



## cranberry987

Just found these

pics of someone with them on https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...101-got-b-bump-found-something-awesome-3.html


----------



## Cherrybinky

Wow loads has gone on since was here before dinner lol

Thanks for the link Helen, I shall deffo have a read. Theres no way anyone is filming me giving birth, screaming in pain (which I dont intend to do but you never know) lol
I love Megan, my Uncles puppy is called Meg and we call her MegWeg lol.

Im supposed to be meeting someone from NetMums tomorrow and Ive had LOADS of messages on it but I just cant bring myself to do it :( I havent mentioned it again and took my advert off. 

I made cottage pie for tea, was lovely. Isobel didnt eat hers so she had no pudding and got her doggy taken off her for bed (yes were THAT strict). So she had a paddy. Then, when Id calmed her down we ran them their bath and she screamed blue murder because Id put bubbles in it and the calm collected approach with her didnt work so I washed her hair roughly and dragged her out! She is now asleep!
Xander and I started a game of chess and hes been very good.

I just found out Alexander Skarsgard who plays Eric in True Blood was in Leeds yesterday collecting his degree. HOW THE HELL DID I MISS OUT ON THAT!
https://askarsgard.com/?p=19050

xx


----------



## cranberry987

aw no, thats such a shame you missed him. 

how come you dont want to meet up? worried about the meeting? you might find that you rly enjoy it if you can find a way to go. i understand about anxiety but if you allow yourself to give into it the anxiety reinforces itself and gets stronger. not saying go and suck it up, not at all, I understand how hard things can me. have to think of some way you can make it less stressful tho. could you change the venue to somewhere you feel more comfortable? somewhere on your turf. or conversely somewhere totally neutral so theyre not in your territory iykwim.

or maybe you need to have a bit more online chat contact with them first, maybe call them for a chat on the phone and see how that goes? 

been looking at birthing pools, they all seem v expensive so might get one off ebay but hmmmmm not sure if id trust it to not have a hole in and flood the living room!


----------



## sunshine623

Wow, I've missed a lot in 2 days! Can't remember everything to reply to, but with the names, I love Zane and Blaine, too! And Megan is a good one, too! 

Jade, good luck on your scan tomorrow! Can't wait to hear what you're having! :)

Han, I know what you mean about not going to the Wine Wed. A girl I was good friends with growing up is having her bachelorette party (don't you all call it a hen party or something? Saw that when Will and Kate were getting married) Saturday, and I don't think I'm gonna go either. It would be different if I could drink, because I wouldn't mind so much that I don't know the other girls. But I can't imagine going sober with all of them drinking! Plus they're all friends, and I don't really know many of them. I'm definitely going to her wedding on the 30th, but think I'll skip the bachelorette party. 

Been a good couple of days here, just insanely hot and humid. It's supposed to be over 100 degrees F tomorrow! BOOOOOO!


----------



## cranberry987

I've got a hen do aug 6th. Spa day then night out. Knowing the hen (lovely girl but totally has a stick up her ass) it'll not be too rowdy altho I'd love to get her ratarsed. I've checked with the spa and the whirlpool is 37 degs so fine for me to sit in. Think I'll probably leave about 9pm or so. The club they're going to will be full of underage chavs. I have told them it's not a great choice(I'm local, they live an hour away) but they're not taken my suggestion. Even tho I'm right!!

My body pillow has gone to crap. Anyone else had this? It's like separated in the middle so is now two lumps instead of a sausage. I'd take it back but it's Argos and theyre twats about used stuff. Had it since 4w fair enough but 14w using a pillow is shit. Think I'll buy a second and it should last me to term ish


----------



## Tizy

Morning Amy and Helen, 

Hi everyone else. 

Amy, after reflecting on it last night, I was glad I didn't go. You'll have a great time at the Wedding, I went to one a few weeks ago, lasted till 12.30am, which I thought was pretty good, since we'd been there since 2pm! At least you can enjoy the food at weddings ;)

Helen, awww hope your booby is better today....hehehe. My V-shaped pillow went all thin, and wasn't supporting me enough so I've bought another one, it was only £10 from ebay so I don't mind, and I've had it since about week 8! I figured, once this new one goes crap, I'll put the two pillows in one case and then use it for breastfeeding. 

Ok, so who is Chris Hindle, own up! ;) tehehe, I added you into Curvy Ladies on Facebook. I'm in a silly mood today! I presume its one of the ladies from here. I've forgotton all the names. Seasider maybe? Or baby deacon? I just can't remember. 

Eeeeeeek can't wait to hear Jade's news! She should know by now. 

At work again, last day, then 4 days off! Whoopieeeeeeeeeeee Xxx


----------



## no1seasider

Yep,it's me! :dohh:should have said!!


----------



## Rees

Jayne - the pox in my crack makes me laugh too, theres nothing sacred when it comes to chicken pox :( I have them in my pubes too so I'm not a happy bunny :(

Rach - how the hell did he get your PIN? Is it somewhere on the forums?

Cranberry - Pasties ARE healthy, all that veg in them, yum! :)

Jade - I've just chuckled over you calling Dougies little man 'winky' :lol: I call Luke's 'little Luke' it's not as bad as my first boyfriend who'd call his Percy :haha:

Han - How's your Dad doing now? Your weekend sounds much better than mine :)

Rach - :hugs: I hate panic attacks, have had a few and have suffered anxiety, and depression all related to trauma as I turned 16. I hate how I'm gonna be monitored for PND again :(

As for DTD we obviously aren't at it :) but have had amazing sex since being pregnant, but we found that after I had Tegan it was better than before :lol:

I'm about to hit pg 120 but have to stop reading because I gotta get my ass dressed and to the GP's again.

They've now decided there is a tablet I'm allowed to take, also gonna get them to find the baby's heartbeat, have had a little bit of spotting and have had some cramps. Yesterday I spent most of the day in bed with a massive headache, light sensitivity and sore neck. Was majorily sick in the evening, had to get my dad to stop the car on the way to out of hours doc so I could be sick out the side, don't think he was impressed :haha: Did the same with Tegan, parked up outside Tesco, as he was coming out of the store he saw me leaning out of the car to be sick, he got a new car last year so I've now christened both of his Corsa's :haha:

Will catch up later..


----------



## Tizy

Oh Leigh, poor you sweetie, sounds like your having a bit of a rough time. Hope the docs can reassure you :) and your spotting clears up. :hugs:

Thanks for asking about Dad, he's recovering well from the op, getting better every day. The docs checked is bowel and they said the cancer hadn't penetrated the gut wall and so it shouldn't have spread, but just in case one or two cells got through they want him to have one short (6month) course of chemo, but its low dosage and shouldn't be invasive (tablet form) and they've said that hopefully he won't get any of the bad side effects like losing hair. 

Awww I wish Jade would hurry and get back here, dying to hear her news. Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Ahh Leigh so sorry your suffering hope your feeling better soon x

Han have you been on facebook? Jade has been on with her news congratulations Jade fab news and great pics xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls, 

catch up:

Helen, I didnt want to go as I would have liked to have chatted to her online first and got to know her. Also, she wanted to come here to my house which Pete wasnt comfy with so she asked me to go there. She lives a good way off and it was bus fares and I dont know the area at all. I decided not to go and luckily, she didnt contact me anyway.

I really need a spa day!

*waves* to Chris. We have a name LOL. x

Leigh, yes my pin is somwhere on the forums so sadly, my own fault. I put it there ages ago on a post someone had started for BBM contacts. Normally I dont mind at all as its free and I cant talk to who I want but when they start asking for photos, I draw the line totally lol. 
Hope youre feeling better, being sick and travelling isnt nice :( 

I am now going to see what Jades news is :) 

I am actually furious right now. I stupidly copied a status onto my facebook that I agreed with about not funding other countries while our own is suffering and 2 of my friends, AND my own partner have totally ripped me to shreds saying Im wrong in many ways as its our countries fault that lots of parts of the world are in the state theyre in etc. My heart is pounding and Im livid. I support THIS country and its people and I wont send my money abroad and Im pissed off because its MY status, MY view and I will not be shot down :( 

Hope youre all ok. Im trying to crochet and getting annoyed!
x


----------



## no1seasider

:wave: Hi!! 

I would be fuming too,especially as you put it as your opinion.I'm all for debate but people really pip me off when they try to change your view to there own :nope:. Besides...you are right :haha:

I'm dying to know what Jade is having..hurry up!


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh rach i totally agree with you about sorting our country out before sending money elsewhere although i have to admit it tugs at my heart when i see poor children suffering and starving bit of a raw subject atm i suppose with so much in the news and i dont agree that its our countries fault at all, its the government in these countries that rip off their own ppl and would rather see them starve etc than fork out. Im gonna have a nosey at your status x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Chris, 

shes posted on her Facebook :) Ive also updated page 1 on here if you want to find out ;) 

I responded to the post Id done backing my opinion up but its made me have a panic attack and the palpitations came on so Ive had to take my comments off. Pete says its my own fault for having an opinion like that. 

x


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh hun its so not your fault at all, i didnt read the whole long response on your page...cant remember who posted it...but what a dick...i hate it when we get it shoved down our throat that our country has done this and that to all these other countries...like years ago and that we have to pay the price. Look at what our country does for other less fortunate nations...and all the bloody immigrants we have here sponging off our system. Try not to let them get you upset and in a panic i think our country is a mess cos there are so many do gooders who are too politically correct and we are not allowed to put our own ppl first. grrr getting me mad now lol!

Chin up hunny and sod them! xxx


----------



## no1seasider

Aww I've seen! congratulations!! 

Don't get so stressed about it hun,everyone is entitled to their own opinions,there is no right and wrong.
On the subject of palpitations i am getting them, a lot! 

Got on the scales this morning(with one eye open!) and was 12st9lb which is 6lb up on my pre preg weight.I was 12st 13lb a week ago? how did that happen?Especially when i cant stop eating...i have eaten 5 (FIVE) crumpets this morning,smothered in dairylea too :( naughty i know.
A rep came into work yesterday and gave me a huge pouch of the new twirl bites to try, and i ate nearly the whole bag to myself....:blush:

Have work until 10.30 pm tonight and then am off till monday night,and have my day shifts off for 2 weeks!yay! Was thinking about my maternity leave today and i think i may finish at the end of week 33, take a week hol and start mat leave from 35 wks. Does this seem too early? with all the others i have worked until 38 weeks (apart from mason who was born the day after my leave started!)..but i just cant be arsed now.


----------



## Rees

Chris - I LOVE Zane, not keen on Lucas, but them my fella is Luke and in my families cat language he's Rucas :lol: which is why my username is Rees, it's Leigh in cat language :rofl:

Helen - I now have the hilarious image of a newborn dressed in a Mr Hanky the Xmas poo costume :rofl: If I had a full bladder I may have wet the bed!

Your pregnant friend sounds a bit dumb!

Jade - I'm not gonna comment on names as you know the sex by now and I'm pages away :) the no periods bit is a blessing in disguise, you will get a lovely bleed after baby! Mine lasted 6 weeks, got a 2 week break n hello proper period! Mine would go 2 weeks, 4 weeks, 2 weeks, 4 weeks until I went on the pill to regulate them again. But I am enjoying them not being here, although I have to wear a pantyliner for increased discharge, yum!

Helen - you're crazy :lol: do you plan on breastfeeding? If so it can take 6 months or longer to start ovulating again, you keep making me laugh! I so wish I was able to read all of this yesterday!

Han - I wouldn't bother with you "friends" you'd think they could make the effort to not drink or at least do low/no alcohol drinks when you come :( My friends have constantly changed, I've only got one proper bessie from infant school left, and she lives way up country, but comes down as often as she can (luckily her and her husband own their business so they can do that quite a bit, she's type 1 diabetic and has just had the all clear to start trying so I'm over the moon for her :happydance: ) my other mate is from secondary school and she's just moved out for the first time with old school boyfriend who now has a 5 year old boy! The rest have kinda come and gone. I have one close mummy mate, I text her on monday so say that I might have chicken pox, didn't expect a reply because it was late, then I text her on Tuesday, still haven't heard anything so I don't know what's going on :( not sure if one of hers has it or that's how I got it, worrying myself silly that I've given it to her 3 week old baby :(

Rach - how did you miss that sex on legs was gonna be there! Did you know he actually studied at Leeds Uni? (can't remember where I read that!)

:hugs: I hope you have the courage to meet with some NetMums soon.

Helen - can you not rent a pool?

Han - wonderful news about your Dad :) :hugs:

Rach - I saw that status and agreed with it, but forgot to click 'like'. I do not donate to comic relief as half of the money goes to africa etc... The money our Govt. sends them goes into the pockets of the big cheeses and not to the people who desperately need it. I sympathise with them, I really do, but for me charity begins at home. I don't like donating to charities that are based in this country, I'd much rather give them my time like I have done in the past with a children's charity that's based down here called Dreadnought, I know that I've given those kids something to be happy about and be positive, no matter how shit their lives have been. Have met some truly fantastic kids who've come from really abusive homes (one family were forced to eat off the floor by their dad who eventually got jailed, the one girl in the family used to terrify me, but she turned out to be really lovely and had plans to become a social worker to help more people, she was just protective of her little brothers).

Chris - my leave is starting 6 weeks before baby is due, and I'm having my entire winter allowance of holiday before then which is 3 weeks, so I'll be off from 31 weeks :D I had 7 weeks off before Tegan, 1 was hols, 6 weeks mat leave, I was convinced she was coming early, nope 3 days late! :lol:

woohoo! I'm all caught up :D

Will start another post about what the dr said.....


----------



## Rees

Right, so I went to the docs, in a taxi driven by a foreign guy, thankfully Luke was there or I'd have refused to get in (don't like them, you never know what they're gonna do, guess I'm a bit paranoid, would love there to be a Pink Ladies here :( )

So we go in, the checks my spots and says yes, they look like chicken pox (no shit!) but then wants to pop one or two to get the gunk and send it off to be tested *sigh* bit painful!

She'd spoken to an obstetrician at the hospital who said these tablets would be fine, woohoo! And I'm now known by the local obstetrician, brilliant stuff.

We spoke about the crap I had yesterday and then I said I've been having cramps and that yesterday my discharge was tinged pink at one stage, hadn't had it before, not seen it since! And said I was worried about the baby. 

She said she'd see if they had a doppler but then said that my 20 week scan would now be more indepth and with a consultant rather than a technician and it was gonna be at the hospital in Truro again and not the one up the road! So thats another day out in Truro! Hopefully I'll definately be able to find out the sex if it's gonna be that in depth :D

She found a doppler and I heard the heartbeat :happydance:

So happy that it's still there, nice fast strong heartbeat :) Although bubs kept moving away and she had to chase it :lol:

Went to get my prescription from boots, kept getting weird looks, I wanted to turn round and shout "What, have you not seen chicken pox before on a pregnant woman, I'll just cough on you instead shall I?"

Fucks sake, felt like a leper....

So now I have tablets, woohoo, they're frigging huge! I'm so happy that I got to hear the baby's heart beat :) off to youtube to try and guess the sex... :lol:

Still feel really tired though, just wanna sleep :(


----------



## Cherrybinky

Leigh, I totally didnt know he'd studied there, it was 13 years ago apparently. My besty knew he was going to be in Leeds this week but didnt tell me, Im not amused with her lol. 
Youre having a crappy time feeling ill and all :( At least youve been to get it sorted and got tablets AND heard the hb :) 

I feel slightly better now, calmed down a bit, had a cuppa and chilled, last load of washing on and Asda shop all put away, although my nice tidy house is now a tip thanks to Isobel!!

x


----------



## Rees

The joy of kids :D lol :)

I feel so sleepy I nearly fell asleep reading what I'd missed there! My bed has become my favourite place :)

I'd not be very happy if a friend who knew how much I liked someone like that didn't tell me what they knew! Especially with them visiting!

My cousin lives up in London working for a music events company and is in the music management field and gets to hobnob with all the musical people. She was sat in a pub one night and Robert Pattinson (e.g RPattz/Edward from Twilight) was sat next to her! and she thought no difference of it!

I also saw on twitter that one of my fav authors (Keri Arthur) was in the UK on holiday, she ended up not too far away from me near Helston! I was working otherwise I'd have stalked her :) (she's Australian!)


Last night my mum said that on Tuesday night some guy came round and asked my dad if they had a black cat, my dad was in his undies so said we did but that it probably wasn't him that they'd found. Mum went round looking yesterday after work and they'd kindly taken him to the vets, he was lying in their back yard 2 doors up in the rain, so they brought him in and he wouldn't eat and they found a lump.

Mum went to the vets and heard his meow and knew it was him before she saw him. For ages he's only been coming in to eat and going off again, so mum knew something was up. He was jaundiced and looked like a liver problem, it wasn't their vets so they got him in the car and took him up to their vets, he sat on mums lap and didn't move just snuggled in :(

He stayed in overnight and was gonna have an ultrasound this morning. My dad rang at lunchtime to see how I was and how the docs went, which was unusual, and he told me that he got a phonecall from the vets, the result of the scan didn't look good, told dad to tell mum.

As I was writing the first part of the post mum text me, Gizmo's been put down. He was nearly 13, we've had him since I was 13, he was a lovely cat :(

I'm now lying here blubbing like mad :(

Mum had noticed Hamish aka Brian hasn't been himself, like he was worried for Gizzy, so now my parents have 1 cat (mine!) and the dog. Don't know how Brian is going to cope terrorizing the dog by himself :)

Sorry for the random outburst, but we've had that cat for half of my life :( He used to sleep in our beds, one day when I was sick I found him lying under my neck :)

They say things come in three's I'm dreading what the 3rd thing is gonna be :(


----------



## xheartsx

Hello ladies, sorry i have taken so long to post on here! As you know from facebook i am team PINK!! A lovely little princess :) I'm over the moon. The scan was great, saw her little kidneys and stomach and beating heart! She was sleeping, and only woke up at the end so we could see what she was (her legs were covering her bits!) so happy she did wake up though. 

Went shopping and bought loads of cute stuff!! 

I'm on cloud 9! Little Evelyn June Telfer :)

Hope you are all ok.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Im so sorry about your cat *sobs* Weve lost so many dogs over the years (and my cat) and its heartbreaking. One of my dogs Buster was a rescue and I took him from a damp, dark, conrete kennel at the dog warden shelter. He was 15 years old and his owner had died. He had cancer. I gave him 3 lovely months with us, walks in the sun, good food, lots of love and sadly several operations but one day his legs stopped working and he just looked so sad. I had to have him put to sleep. I was brave but Matt (one of my exes) sobbed all the way there and back. It was horrible but I knew it was for the best, his eyes told me so :( 

Weve lost several of our pets to illness and its awful. HUGS

Isobel has been singing save the whales all day, I dont know where shes got it from but shes amusing me. I have headache and am sick of trying to crochet lol. Petes cooking lasagne for tea and Xander said he doesnt want pasta in his LMAO 
X
x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jade, I saw on FB and commented on your excellent news. Ive updated page 1 too :) YAY TEAM :pink:
x


----------



## Rees

Awwwww, lovely name Jade :) So pleased she opened her legs :)


----------



## Rees

rach :hugs: I know it's for best, I said to my mum on the phone last night it might be the kinder thing to do rather than have to give him drugs every day :(

Tegan's home now so I've pulled myself together.

Those two kids sound so cute and amazing :)


----------



## Tizy

Hello again, 

Firsly congrats Jade, I was looking at our list on page 1 of the thread last night and thinking I reckon Jade will have a girl based on the number of boys vs girls on scans so far, you've levelled it off a bit now. I'm so happy for you. I loved having my girl, it was like me and her against the world (at times) and it gave me all the courage I needed bringing her up as a young mum. You and Dougie will be great parents! :thumbup:

Leigh, Oh noooo, you're just not having a good time at the minute, so sorry to hear about your family cat, thats very sad :( Hope you feel better soon. You're right bed is a good place, comforting and warm. Thanks for your comments about the wine club, those girls aren't really my 'friends' I tried to 'get in with them' but you know how girls can be at times, I can't be bothered. I've got lots of other lovely friends they just live far away. So glad the hospital are doing a more in depth scan for you, I'm sure evrything will be fine. Try not to worry. :hugs:

Rach - Awww what an ASS Pete's being!!! :devil: How dare he show you up like that! You're totally within your rights to have an opinion on this, I for one agree with you. Its all politics these days and yes I'm sure Pete has a point too, but at the end of the day I can understand how you meant it, there are loads of kids over here living in poverty that need our money too. Try not to get too stressed and tell Pete he's meant to help you stay calm, not get you rilled up! :gun:

You've made me giggle with your crocheting attempts :wacko:, I have no patience for stuff like that! I dislike sewing as it is! Xander and Isobel come out with some right corkers don't they. So looking forward to having a little one in the house again. Holly will always be my baby, but she talks sense now and its not as funny!

Hi everyone else. 

I got my hypnobirthing CD in the post yesterday and I really like it, i was so relieved that the lady speaking on it has an English accent (no offence Amy, but sometimes the american accent annoys me :blush: and I don't think it would have been very suitable for getting me into a relaxed state) :sleep:. I've read the little book that comes with it and it all makes perfect sense, I just know in reality its not going to be THAT EASY!!!! In an ideal world, it would be best to stay at home, becuase you can create the perfect surroundings to help you relax at home, but I'm not sure Homebirth is for me, we'll see. 

Han Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

Thanks everybody. I really am chuffed. I'm just glad she is growing away and everything is healthy.

I need to read through the posts, i have missed a lot!! 

xxx


----------



## Rees

What is the best doppler? Best cheap doppler???

I think I now want one :lol: So I can check up on bubs :)

I can hear Tegs screaming outside playing with her sand :D she's so cute :)

Han - I'm not so worried now that I've heard the heartbeat, if anything happens to it then it was meant to be, odds are that bubs will be fine, if it's not we'll live with that.

They're rechecking my bloods to see if I was immune at the start of the pregnancy or not and checking them against Tuesday's bloods, so it'll be interesting to find out!


----------



## pink sparkle

Jade - so pleased that your scan went well yay for team pink...what did you buy nice? x

Rees - im glad that you will be getting a more indepth scan nice to know they are looking after you and hope the meds kick in soon and your feeling better, like you said odds are that everything will be fine. I dont have a doppler clueless about them but sounds like a good plan if it qive you some peace of mind x So sorry about your cat, ive always grown up with pets and to me its losing a member of the family big hugs x

Han - great that your finding the hypnobirthing cd a help wow could have another homebirther in our curvy ladies group x

Ive had a busy day done a big shop myself got that put away and sorted through the cupboards/fridge and freezer and sent my mum and dad a bag of food that has been in my cupboard/fridge/freezer for too long! Then done the housework (well downstairs still got to tackle putting the washing away (which i hate!). Ive been keeping ds awake during the day and had got him into a nice bedtime routine bed at 7 and straight into bed. I couldnt keep him awake today though and he fell asleep on the floor with his head on a toy bless him! I tried everything to wake him up even hoovered but without success. He ended up having an hour and then woke up in a really miserable mood was literally crying for an hour non stop and being over sensitive...very testing. He now seems to have perked up though thank god. Im feeling exhausted and wish i could curl up on the sofa and go to sleep x


----------



## cranberry987

Rees - Im planning on breastfeeding yeah, i wont be at all surprised if it takes a while to get preg because of the bf, but def wont be using any birth control! 
Renting pools is super expensive too - they tend to be the higher end ones, so not much cheaper. Theres some on ebay, one for 99p atm in newport as ppl buy em and never use. so I might see if i can find something. Will be a pool in a box so not a top end one, but that doesnt bother me rly. 
euw to popped pox :/ glad all is fine tho. hope you have an exciting day out in magical truro! :haha:
so sorry to hear about your cat, how nice of your neighbours to do that. Ive got 3 cats myself and only lost one at age 18, was devastated. Ours are 12 and 3 now and :cry: they are immortal I hope :(

jade - great news about the scan, perfect timing for her uncrossing legs! more importantly tho... did you get your McDonalds?!! :haha:


chris - im booking work in until october, november Ill see how I go tbh, if I can do even one day a week thats more than the maternity allowance I get so will be worth it. Might be working up to my due date! :haha: 

rach - persevere with the crocheting, theres loads of vids on youtube if you get stuck. Theres some rly cool toys you can crochet (i knit rather than crochet and you cant rly do em) so Im going to learn how when I get more than 5 mins to myself where I can stay awake. Also have a look on ravelry.com theres some ace free patterns, its like facebook for knitting/crochet!

hannah - which hypnobirthing cd did you get? im going to a taster session on 12th aug, have no intention of booking onto the course but thought it would be good to get an idea of it all. I know what you mean about voices jarring. I had to do a CBT online course and I lasted about 5 mins, the voice just made me feel so uncomfortable, felt like the person was trying to creep inside my head or something

Ive had a loooong day. been interpreting some craap course about audiology so all technical bits of the ear etc and grommets. The team's OT is preggers and the Manager is ltttc (5yrs) so I try not to talk about baby things too much around her as I know how hurtful it is, but the OT kept bloody going on about pelvic floors and crap. Was trying to be polite but you gotta reply dont you.

Took a bump pic this morning - I feel huge (not that Im minding) still a bit of a B but I reckon itll be gone in a few weeks. https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/5960436756/
Not much else going on rly, oh I had work cancelled tmw afternoon and I still get paid for it but instead of sitting in a hot office I can sit on my arse on the sofa watching daytime tv!


----------



## pink sparkle

Helen fantastic bump! Its huge...im jealous! Yay for tomorrow - no work but pay! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

oh and pink, well done on doing all that work, I not surprised youre knackered tbh!


----------



## Rees

Awww, Jayne, Tegan gets like that too if she has a nap in the day! The other day she had 2 hours and wouldn't calm down, she couldn't even walk and that made her cry more! Had to put Mickey Mouse on for her to calm down! She's had another nap today, so I'm doubtful if she'll go to bed at her usual time!

I have escaped the toddler madness and come up to lie on the bed, I've been beaten up, climbed up, snuggled into and had balls spat onto me, all by Tegan :) I love it though :) but it's a bit too much at the moment!

Helen - What translating work do you do? I keep wondering this :)

and yay for getting tomorrow off and still getting paid, bonus! Hopefully your cats will be immortal hun! Luke was on about us getting a cat, my reply - not until the baby is older - I do not want a cat pissing everywhere while looking after a toddler and a baby, when Tegan is in school and this one is a toddler, maybe!

Oh, and as for magical Truro - the only magical thing about it is that all the pissing shops are disappearing! Which includes MotherCare! Grrrrr! The only option now for us is Argos or Boots for big things for baby or internet, it's so shit, I want to move back to Plymouth but don't want to lose my family's support :(


----------



## cranberry987

Im a British Sign Language Interpreter, theres not many of us about so its quite nice to be in demand. the summer is always super quiet tho so being self employed august is gonna be a bit hard. 

thats a shame about mothercare. i think online is the way to go unfortunately even living in Bristol, maternity clothes at least are a total waste of time in the shops. we use amazon like 10 times a month just for small shit as it has free delivery for most things. used to have free next day delivery because of some scheme a friend was in but thats stopped now :(

have a nice lay down rees :)


----------



## Rees

Ah! Now I know :)

Will you be using any Makaton with the baby then as they're meant to pick up on hand signals first before words? I had a brief class but I tried it with Tegs when she was too little and gave up :( but then she started making noises hinting at what she wanted anyway!

I think I might persevere with it with this one and try to get Tegan to join in, but we'll see :)


----------



## xheartsx

I do not have the energy to read through everything i have missed! you're all chatter boxes! How you doing this eve? Friday tomorrow, woohoo!

Do you have any plans for the weekend? X


----------



## cranberry987

yeah Ill sign to baby, think itll have to be baby signing rather than bsl as i dont want to develop like a secret language which rich cant understand, or maybe itd make him learn. will take him to a baby signing class but i want to make sure its a good one as im sure ill be rly fussy.

once kid is past the baby stage ill probably use proper bsl so they might have a shot at a second language, will just see how i go really

makes me laugh tho how all the hearing kids are being brought up signing but god forbid that deaf kids are allowed to sign :haha:

i think its a really good idea tbh and never too young to start. theyre like little sponges and even tho theyre not signing back theyre learning. by the time they can produce the signs they already have learnt it. supposed to reduce frustration and all that, also its super cute! Deaf kids signing are a lot more cute than high pitched toddlers screeching hehe


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and you could try tegan on something special. I think it's on cbeebies and has a bit if signing. Probably about the right age for it


----------



## Cherrybinky

Pete does Makaton as he works with children with learning disabilities, its amazing.

A friend of mine taught their daughter and she used it just under 2 years old at the hospital to tell her Dad she was wheezing! Saved her life.

Im just about to watch OBEM at 9 then go to bed as the kids have drained me !
x


----------



## Rees

She already loves Mr Tumbles, he used to freak me out, but he's grown on me. I love all the different things they do, I think she does pick up on some signs, but she's learning actual words off it instead!!

Wow Rach, that's an amazing story!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Have to say Mr Tumble is creepy like Ronald McDonald. Lol. The program itself is great though. Isobel loves it. X


----------



## Rees

Jade, today's posts are nothing compared to yesterday's! My god you lot can really talk some days :lol:

All I have planned for the weekend is some lovely watching of the German GP :D 

Just been joined by Tegan who's on her way to bed, and she's brought me a lovely blue ball! :lol: and now watching me type.... :D



bhhggtfgttrffggvbnmjhyhyhg b b212qwwzcvvv nb nnmjjeaaqqqqaq3333333333333333333333333333333333
33333333333333333333333333333333333333333333

That's a lovely message from Tegs who's very hyper on my bed, which means she's kqq21wwwwwwwas22wwszzz knackered :haha: she keeps hijacking i\tassssssssee44rrrfc4rfde3www it! :rofl: I think a certain little miss is getting a toddler laptop for her birthday!


----------



## cranberry987

Hehe. Hello Tegan :) will talk your language now :- jekrifijrbrmkskfjntbrnrjfjirrjbrb

:haha:


----------



## Rees

She's now tucked up in bed, drinking her milk with Daddy reading her her story, I swear he wants to know the ending of A Hat Full of Sky, I've read it loads so I'm not fussed! Next book is Wintersmith (the next Tiffany Aching book by Pratchett). I think after that and I Shall Wear Midnight we'll go on to Roald Dahl books :)


----------



## cranberry987

Crivens!


----------



## Rees

Ach, ye wee scunner! :D I LOVE the wee free men :) Especially when they say they're fairies of nettle plants :)

There's a new Discworld out in October, a long awaited one about Vimes :D


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh ace :)


----------



## Rees

For the past few days all I've really eaten is soup, which has made it's merry way into the toilet, then for tea Luke did hotdogs but the bread was minging! So I just ate the hotdog smothered in ketchup. 

So for tea tonight - Indian :) mmmmm, Chicken Shaslick! Yum yum yum! I'm definately feeling better :D Off now to hunt for an AngelSounds doppler (pretty sure some of you have one and one of the SnowAngels has one and has recently picked up her baby on it :) )


----------



## Rees

Just watching OBEM (Have had indian and been watching Big Love - brilliant show!)

and the lady who's on first is BEAUTIFUL! :)


Oh, Rach, another hilarious post in first tri - all about is painting your nails safe! WTF? They're you NAILS. Is it just me, or are more people worrying about the really small stuff these days? It's crazy!

I'm tempted to rent a doppler for 2 months until I feel baby moving by itself, there's a Hi-Bebe doppler for £10 a month and it looks good! I feel I need something a bit better to get through the flab :lol:


----------



## cranberry987

I bought an angel sounds and pre 12w couldn't find anything. So i got a hi bebe off here for £40 and it's ace. I will sell it on for £40 as it's already third hand and is perfect. I think rach has a angelsounds tho and got on well with it so can't tell rly until you try maybe. 

I wouldn't rent one tho tbh. Get a 2nd hand one whichever you decide on and sell it on for no loss

X


----------



## sunshine623

Jade, congratulations!!! Yeah for team pink!! :happydance:

Leigh, so sorry you're having such a hard time right now! Poor thing! 

Han, I didn't take any offense to it. lol I like the British accent, but I'd probably be the same about wanting someone to kinda sound like me to calm me during birth. But I do have my GPS set to the British accent! lol

Helen, beautiful bump! Mine is finally starting to be a little more noticeable, but I'm still jealous. I think it's a great idea to teach the baby sign language! The doctor I work for's wife is principal at a deaf ed school, so we get a lot of deaf patients. I wish I could sign, but I never learned it. Luckily most of them read lips, but that doesn't help when I'm wearing a mask so I can clean their teeth. 

I'm so tired this week! Don't know why, but I haven't been able to sleep well all week. I was thinking of getting a pregnancy pillow til I saw a few of you just saying how yours are messing up. The ones I've seen are kinda pricey, so I don't want to pay all that for it to just mess up before baby even gets here. Not sure what to do, but at least I'm off tomorrow. I'll sleep til noon if I can!


----------



## xheartsx

Morning everyone. Thanks sunshine :) 

I'm at work today, and this morning i was talking to the cleaners who saw a pigeon fly straight into a window, and it's still outside on top of the ledge and it's not moved for like an hour and a half :( I just phoned SSPCA and they said sometimes it can take a couple of hours for them to recover as a lot of the time they're in shock, so i've to keep an eye on it and phone back in an hour if it's not moved. Poor little thing, i feel really sorry for it. 

I'm not sure what to do this weekend! I'm soo looking forward to a lie in tomorrow though!


----------



## Rees

Awwww, Jade :( poor pigeon! Has it moved yet?

Amy - the pillow me and Helen have (bought mine 2 weeks ago) are cheap. I think the problem is the way they were folded in the bag because that seems to be where mine is already coming apart!

I bought a feather v-shaped one from amazon 2 years ago and it's still going strong, but is no longer enough support for me.

I wish I bought another good pillow from amazon for a little bit more. Go with the expensive ones, they truly are worth it!


Helen - Luke doesn't want me to get one, 2nd hand the hi bebe ones seems to be around £60 :( although he says we can afford that at the end of the month!


----------



## xheartsx

It hasn't moved so i'm just about to phone them back! I will save this pigeon today if it's the last thing i do!

Super Jade...........


----------



## Cherrybinky

Oh Jade poor pigeon. Stunned birds do take a while to recover but it may need bringing in and putting in a box where its warm and quiet to help it along. Sadly, the sparrow we rescued passed away from shock (Mum blamed me as I took a photo of it and the flash shocked it)

I havent had much movement from baby and havent slept all night worrying. I used doppler and shes moving as I can hear her and her hb is great but Im just not feeling it :( 

Played ANOTHER chess game with Xander. Ive beat him at 3 now and he just wont give up. Hes not talked Pete into playing Dominoes with him! His brain never stops. Im still crocheting, this is my 5th attempt at the pink scarf for Kitty! Grrr. 

Were going to Leeds Unity Day tomorrow, last year it was great as I drank and it was warm, we had a hookah and moorish food and saw burlesque and sword eating. This year I suspect I will be constantly in the queue for the grotty porta loos and sober as a judge!
DAMN
X


----------



## Rees

You'll still have a good time though Rach!


----------



## xheartsx

PIGEON UPDATE: It has flown away, i repeat, the pigeon has left the building! We couldn't get to it as it was high up on a ledge and we don't have ladders that big! Last time i looked at it it was looking around an awful lot and it looked like it was coming back to earth, so i think it's fine as it's gone!

Rach you will still have fun! Maybe not as MUCH fun sober, but it will still be a good day out :) 

I'm starving today, literally could eat all day.

Don't worry about not feeling bubba, you've heard her heartbeat so she'll just be in a different position and you can't feel her! X


----------



## Rees

Rach - she's probably getting comfy near your back :)

and yay! The pigeon flew away :happydance: :)

I know what you mean about starving all day Jade, I get like that every now and then and I just have to be munching constantly! Good thing about this chicken pox is that I've not had much of an appetite for about 2 weeks :D gonna do wonders for my weight! Must get on Wii fit tonight to check :D


----------



## xheartsx

You have lots of making up to do then when you get your appetite back! I'm trying to be good at work, because i know for a fact i'll end up getting a takeaway tonight. Big fat burger and chips! I went for a little walk at lunch so thats made me feel a bit better.

I weighed myself yesterday and i'm maintaining the 14lbs weight gain pretty well, give or take a half, so i'm happy with that. 

What's that white stuff called again that you put on chicken pox?!


----------



## Cherrybinky

OMG I just ate lush chips with salt, vinegar and red sauce, I NEVER eat red sauce! They were yum!

I am now on take 6 of the crochet scarf! It went wrong and I lost 3 chains somewhere! Im cross with myself. 

I have popped 3 little bundles of boy/unisex items on the FB group. If anyones interested please let me know or they will go back on Ebay. I did buy them all from Ebay second hand but theyre clean, in excellent condition and will go cheap. Im selling them because I have way too many and Mum has just got us some pink ones (lesson learnt about going mad buying early!).

X


----------



## cranberry987

hi

having a beyond shit day. had a massive stress last night about not being able to cope and all the usual stuff, and stress about money with not working, rich was useless, just kept saying the wrong things ie saying i shouldnt cry because ill hurt the baby, i know... doesnt help me stop fricking crying tho does it

and today i got a £70 parking ticket while i was in a meeting about accessible bristol. i wouldnt have bloody parked there if id have seen it as there was loads of other spaces but i obv didnt as a car was in the way when i was driving up and it was on the passenger side so no-one walks round the other side to check do they. earnt £81 this morning and £70 of it gone already :(

feel like the cracks are appearing...


----------



## Rees

I did wonder why you were selling unisex stuff :) We have plenty from Tegan and just need to buy a few blue or pink things if we can find out! It's so nice hardly having to buy anything, but I'm still thinking about prams and what to do :(

Jade - I think you mean chamomile lotion or something? I got a pink coloured moisturising cream with it in so it doesn't all flake off :D I think the first Dr I saw could see that I hated not cleansing or moisturising, however, I've been filthy and as I've mostly staying in bed and in vest tops and pants I haven't been arsed to have a shower! :blush: So I probably stink, I'm greasy etc... but I've got spots on my scalp. I do have Tegan's shampoo that I can use but I can't brush my hair anyway so I can't be arsed! I will have a shower tonight but as I'm not leaving the house there's no point! :lol:

Filthy mare me......


----------



## xheartsx

Oh sorry to hear you're having such a shit day :( Hopefully it's just a one off and you'll feel much better tomorrow. Or even tonight, just totally chill out! 

I know what you mean about money worries. I'm starting to shit myself about it too. I only have 3 days left at work and it actually feels real now that i'm gunna be out of work. X


----------



## xheartsx

Haha living in your own filth! Love it :D Anyway, it's good for your hair sometimes to let it sit in its own oils from time to time. Stops it from drying out!

I have OCD when it comes to greasy hair. I wash mine every morning before work!


----------



## Rees

Helen, hun :hugs: again :(

It's just one of those horrible down few weeks, I'm expecting mine at the start of September as that's when I know I'll get mine, I might actually mention it to my midwife and see if I can have any anti-depressants then as that's how bad I'll get, and my stutter will come back.

The only way now hunni is back up, you will get there, you just need to stop worrying about things (I know it's hard and it's silly of me to say!) But things will work out in the end. We've been there and done it and have come through the other side.

Chin up chuck! :hugs:


Oh, baby doesn't care if you cry! It needs to know what sadness and happiness feels like! It won't hurt if you have a good cry, it is needed to get some hurt and frustration out, it's not good for baby if you bottle it all in :hugs: :(


----------



## Rees

Jade, I used to do that! A shower every day, then once I had Tegan that was the least of my worries as I didn't want to leave her to have a shower :lol: And we have a silly saniflow system in our bathroom and it's really noisy so I never used to like having a shower when Tegan was asleep at night! Now I do though but I can't be arsed coz I get so pooped :)

I live the life of a slummy mummy.... :haha:


----------



## xheartsx

hahaha slummy mummy!! I know i'm sure my priorities will change when i have a baby to look after. I won't have time to sit in the bath and wash my hair and dry it and straighten it everyday! I'll soon be living that life too i think. 

I'm sleepy today! Ergh, i have to speak to my dad tonight. Since i moved up here i think he's phoned me like twice (been up here 2 1/2 years). He just doesn't bother his arse, but tonight he's phoning to see how i am (first time he'll have asked since my 12 week scan!) and i know i'm going to have to pretend to want to talk to him and be happy but he's just an idiot. I could do without it coz he'll probably say something to wind me up!

Happy families!


----------



## Rees

My cousin somehow always straightens her hair, she has a 4 year old and 9 month old, I have no idea how she does it. My GHD's these days are so underused! Poor things.... lol

I think that's just Dad's Jade, mine lives around the corner, even when I'm there he just gives me shit! Although he phoned yesterday to see how I was which I was surprised at, I didn't even know he knew how to use the phone! :lol:

Just tell him you're tired and need to go to bed after a little bit of chat about the baby maybe??


----------



## xheartsx

We were never particularly close when i was down there, but i don't know, i don't know if i'm just annoyed easily by him. Maybe it just is a dad thing. I'll see what he has to say and keep myself right and be nice and polite!

I think i will be needing an early night tonight! I'm going to go down CAB in the morning because i really don't have a clue where to start about claiming stuff when i'm out of work. I'm clueless.

Little Evelyn is kicking away! I bought more pink stuff at lunch but i NEED to stop, because Dougie's mum and my mum are going to go crazy buying stuff too. Xx


----------



## Rees

What have you bought so far? I can't wait to go pink or blue shopping :)


----------



## xheartsx

I've got some vests and sleepsuits etc, and lots of cute little winter outfits for when she is a bubba, and then we picked up a few summer dresses in bigger sizes too. I got a teeny pair of blue shoes too, they are so cute! I will try and take some pics of some stuff i've got. 

I got lots of stuff from Next because everything was half price. Bargain! Are you hoping for a boy or another girl? Or not fussed? X


----------



## Rees

I keep changing my mind! I'd like a little boy, but I think I'd prefer a girl now! I always wanted a sister so I think that'll be nice for Tegan because I'm not particularly close to my brother even though there's a 2 year 5 months gap between us, with Tegan and this one it'll be 2 years 4 months! My brother thought Tegan was nearly 3 not 2 :doh: I know she's tall, but she's not THAT tall :lol:

Because we've decided on a boys name I say we're having a girl, it was the same with Tegan, she was Jenson James from 10 weeks if she was gonna be a boy but we couldn't stick to one girls name, Luke even hated Tegan the month before she was born :lol:

I really hope we can find out so we can start to prepare a bit better than with Tegs! We'd be happy with either, I'm really looking forward to the extended scan though :D Midwife rang this morning to re-tell me that my scan had changed and I'd have a date through the post within the next few weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Helen Im so sorry youre having a shit time and parking tickets suck! I got my benefit on Weds and its gone on bills till 3rd August now. 

Im a scum bag when it comes to my hair Im afraid. Washing it every day strips your hair of its natural oils and I actually hate washing mine anyway as its so thick and I dont use a hairdryer so I wash it once a week, yes thats right ladies, ONCE a week LOL. In between I use a dry shampoo once!

X


----------



## xheartsx

Oh i WISH i could get away with washing mine once a week, instead of 7! 

As long as you have a healthy baby that's all that matters isn't it! I'm not very close to my brother either and there is only an 18 month difference, but i'm really close to my sister who is 8 years older than me. 

I'm actually down visiting all my family next week, i'm so excited! Not seen my mum since i was 9 weeks pregnant. 

X


----------



## Rees

You're mum's gonna be amazed at you bump progress then :) Do they know you're having a little princess yet, or are you waiting until you see them?

I swear I'm closer to 2 of my cousin's than my brother :lol: Would love for this baby to be a girl and then try for a boy in 5 years time :) Have to wait and see what I'm growing I suppose :D

Rach - you're a jammy cow :) I can get away with washing my hair every 2 days but it starts itching then and I can't stand that! But that's not a problem at the moment as it is itching anyway with the pox :) I swear not showering has helped the pox not to itch so much!


----------



## xheartsx

It probably has helped not showering because your skin isn't getting all irritated and stuff. I bet you're so uncomfortable :(

I know you just need to wait and see what the scan lady tells you! I think i would love 2 girls & a boy too. But Dougie just wants 2 kiddies. We'll see!

She will be totally shocked! My belly is huge now, and i'm wearing a proper maternity top today and i definitely look 5 months pregnant. They know i'm having a princess :) My mum couldn't have waited to find out. It will be her 4th grandaughter! I have 3 neices, one's 12, 8 & 4. I'm not so close to the 4 year old though because it's my brothers kid and i'm not very close to him so it's a bit awkward. The other two are like my little sisters though, i can't wait to see them all. The 8 year old is convinced she will see the baby. Trying to tell her it's still in my belly is hard work! 

X


----------



## Rees

Awwwww! Maybe she has x-ray vision!

I have a niece and a nephew but I broke off all contact with my half brother years ago before my nephew was born. He was all smarmy about why he didn't turn up to our dad's surprise party, yet he loves to show up unexpected at other family gatherings, he's now learnt his lesson not to piss me off as most of the family have turned against him. He's a giant prick and it's such a shame that Tegan won't get to know her cousin's, would have been nice, but his wife is also a total bitch! He popped a "family portrait" through my grandparents door when they knew my parents were taking them to hospital for a big scan for my Grandad when he was battling cancer and that took them down so low in my eyes! Why wait for them to be out? (No, I'm not bitter! lol, I don't half go on, but I'm bored today and that doesn't help my ramblings!)

I doubt my brother or Luke's brother will have a family for years yet, so I can't wait to pop this one out for a bit of company for her, although one of my cousin's has 6 kids and they're more like cousin's to her anyway :)


I'm not feeling too uncomfy, I think it's pretty much over now, it's just recovering and hoping I don't catch any of the blisters on anything! Which reminds me, it's meds time, woohoo (they're huge!) :(


----------



## xheartsx

Oh I'm in a rambling mood too! It's a shame when the kids won't get to really know each other isn't it, because someones just a complete arsehole. He sounds like one!! My mum doesn't really even see the 4 year old coz my brother just doesn't give a shit. She gets really down about it sometimes but there's only so much you can try isn't there.

I keep thinking about the cheeseburger i'm having later. I'm genuinely excited about it!

You'll be fit as a fiddle before you know it :) At least the worst is over now. I remember when i had chicken pox. It was my birthday the next day and my mum had hired a bouncy castle for our garden and cooked LOADS of food for my party, and i was trying on a top that i was planning on wearing for it, and came down to show my mum and she had to break it to me that i had chicken pox on my chest. I've never been so distraught in all my life! I think i was 9!

X


----------



## sunshine623

Thanks Leigh! I hate to spend the money on one of those pillows, but I think I'm gonna have to. I keep rolling over on my back and then the baby's heavy and uncomfortable and it wakes me up. Guess I'm gonna have to look for one tonight! 

Helen, tickets suck! Even though I'm planning on working til I pop, I still worry about the how we're gonna pay the bills when I'm off after baby. We've got savings, but hopefully Nick will get the job he interviewed for because the extra pay will help so much! 

Jade, I'm with you on the hair. Every once in a while if I know I'm gonna be home all day, I'll skip a day washing it, but even that drives me crazy. It gets so greasy and feels so nasty! Have a feeling that'll probably change once baby gets here though.

Rachel, I can't believe you only have to wash your hair once a week! I tried one of those dry shampoos, but it seemed to make it worse. I wish I could get away with that!

I'd always thought it would be nice to have a boy and a girl, but you all are making me think differently. I'm really close to both my sisters, and even though I love my brother I'm really closer to his wife than him. And I'm not as close to his kids, either, really. So even though I'd love to have a girl at some point, now I'm kinda hoping for another boy later so little Gus will have a brother to be close to.


----------



## Cherrybinky

lol dont get me wrong girls, mine itches if its left a week but the dry shampoo by Batise is amazing and smells lush and take the dirt and oil out in between washes. Mine so thick and its in a bob so is easy to deal with plus I wear a lot of rockabilly hair slides and bands so its not too bad to disguise lol. Gross I know. I kept saying to Pete, I dont know how I got nits, theyre only supposed to like clean hair and would have died in my barnet !
x


----------



## Rees

I think it depends on the temperment of kids as to if they get on or not. My dad is the eldest of 4, he has a brother 1 year younger and then 2 younger sisters, he's not close to any of them! My mum used to be best mates with my dad's sister at school :lol: So I'm close to my aunties, my uncle can go and jump off a cliff (he forgets I have Tegan and it pisses me off, she's his only great niece on his side of his family!)

My mum is the youngest of 4 sisters, 14 years between her eldest, then 11 and 8 years apart. Her eldest sister lives up country and thinks she's better but her other sisters are lovely, I think of one of them as more my Gran :) (My mum's mum died when she was 16 so I never knew her). That side of my family I'm freakishly close to, Luke doesn't understand it and is confused as to how we can be so close, but I though family was meant to be like that :shrug:

In saying that Luke is also close to his brother, so maybe there is something to having siblings of the same gender?

Mmmm, cheeseburger, I don't know what we're doing for tea, Luke's just taken Tegs up town to get bits and bobs.

That must have been awful Jade getting them just before your birthday :( Did you have your party anyway or wait until you were better, or just not have it??


----------



## Rees

:rofl: Rach!!! You must have got them right after you'd washed or dry shampoo'd your hair :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

:rofl: Yeah I bet they thought, bloody hell a nice clean head now were getting on board. 

Ive been telling Xander to keep his head away from me past 2 days and he didnt understand why as he says the nits have gone. I didnt trust his Mum to have done it properly LOL. Pete uses this stuff for itchy scalps, its £7 a bottle so I might give that a go too as I dont feel right still. :( 

x


----------



## Rees

Yeah, I've always found that when I think about nits etc... I itch.

My mum used to drown them with conditioner and comb them out of my brother and she found that was the most effective way!


----------



## pink sparkle

wow lots gone on today!

Jade bless you thats the sort of thing i would have done, last year we rescued a seagul, i hate pigeons and seaguls but would never like to see an animal suffer!

Helen - aww hun hope your feeling a bit better now, so sorry about the parking ticket what a bloody nightmare. I love having a good cry about things it DOES make me feel better. Men are sometimes useless at being reassuring. Remember thats what we are all here for xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

I only wash my hair once a week too, just dont have the time to dry and straighten it all the time i swear by batiste too Rach, if any of you havent tried it you really should its bloody great stuff although i get through lots of it, start using it a couple of days after ive washed my hair then smother my hair in it every day. Its fab. Most of the time my hair is pinned in a kinda messy look, not that i intend to style it or anything. 

Theres a sale on at sainsburys everything half price if anyone has one that does clothes close by. I got 7 pink/patterned vests for £4.00 bargain and they wash pretty well have got ds a lot of clothes in there in the past. 

Im with you Leigh im a slummy mummy too, never feel i can be arsed to have a shower but ive been forcing myself every evening after ds is in bed xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Feeling a bit better, watching Up and its been on about 5 mins and Ive already had a big cry. As I remember theres another one at the end scheduled. Picked up my Spanx pants which are ace and stop the bump folding into two rolls of fat when I sit down. Also got my swimming costume from m&s. I kinda look like a big black and white floral bowling ball but thats to be expected rly. Better than a plain black one tho as the floral seems to hide the bumps which shouldnt be there. I think ill be ok swimming in it, its quite supportive.

I wash my hair when I swim which is usually 2 times a week or so. Can be more if I feel more energetic. Im sure it saves on our water bill never showering at home. I do have baths but those are for comfort not washing.

Might buy a new dress for a hen do in two weeks. We're going to the chavviest club in the south west, altho i might go home after dinner. not seen them for ages tho so I want to look lush. anyone seen anything fantastic on their travels? something in size 18/20 and colourful - i always wear black for work so try to wear non black on my social time but as my entire wardrobe is black/brown/blue it gets a bit hard :p gonna have a look online now for something not too expensive.


----------



## cranberry987

gonna get https://www.peacocks.co.uk/product/index.jsp?productId=4832831&prodFindSrc=cart £6! green plastic jewellry with it, leggings and pumps


----------



## sunshine623

Pretty dress, Helen! I've got a very colorful maternity dress I plan on wearing to my friends wedding next Saturday. I also got a pretty red one, but until my bump fills out more, I still just look fat in that one. I've still got too much of a flabby tire belly to wear that one. It's sleeveless so I hope the bump fills out my flab pretty soon or I won't ever be able to wear it!


----------



## cranberry987

Could you wear trousers under it? Then any lumps might be disguised by them?


----------



## sunshine623

Hmmm, I'm not sure. I guess I could try the pair of maternity capris I have that are kinda stretchy, like leggings. Still not sure it would completely hide my horrible gut, but it's worth a shot! I'll let you know how it goes when I try it later though. The dress I'm planning on wearing has an under-boob waist line so it shows off the bump a lot more without making my fat tummy too obvious.


----------



## pink sparkle

Helen where did you get the spanx from? Im so fed up of my B belly.

My sis had a 3d scan today and its made me want one sooooo badly! 

Lovely dress. Ive got a lovely maxi dress from Peacocks which i wore to a wedding a few weeks ago, couldnt find it online though.


----------



## cranberry987

Got em from figleaves. Can deliver free to one of those locker things at supermarkets etc.


----------



## Rees

That's a pretty dress Helen :) However the first time I clicked the link my laptop crashed :)

New Look also have got a sale on and have some lovely maxi dresses :)

I'm watching True Blood, and OMG it's amazing! However the fairy war is far too many books and WTF with the house shit? (Sorry for those who haven't seen it!) It's good :) but I've read all the books, Luke hasn't and Luke is finding it all far-fetched and I'm having to put in what I think is happening :lol:

However Claude and Claudine are not as pretty or portrayed in the books :) Claude is a stripper in the books :D 

So I'm off to watch :) Loves it.....


----------



## cranberry987

Rich hates true blood. Thinks it's total chick stuff and refuses to watch it with me :(


----------



## sunshine623

I'm so upset right now! Nick and I just had a nice night out. Dinner with friends and then the two of us went to Walmart for a little shopping. Got home and I was burning up after walking Lily to the mailbox, so I came in and stripped down to just my red bra and panties (that Nick usually thinks are very sexy) and laid on the bed under the fan. I was thinking that would be plenty enough to give him a hint toward DTD, but he just said "are you ok?" and went to the living room to watch tv! So I said "are you not coming in here?" and he said he was just gonna watch tv for a little while. :( I'd understand it if we were doing it EVER, but it's like once every few weeks now. If I actually feel well enough and want it, seems like he'd be all over me. Just makes me feel so gross and fat and unattractive. :(


----------



## sunshine623

Now I've come to the living room, too, and eaten some ice cream which made my stomach hurt again. :( He couldn't miss Friday night wrestling I guess! MEN!


----------



## cranberry987

Oh sorry about him. Sounds like he was worried about you at least which was sweet. These men do need things spelling out don't they and even then they're likely to do the wrong thing. I bet you did look lush! 

I'll tell you how my dh made me feel extremely sexy last night... Anyone seen jackass? You know the big fat one called Preston who always just wears White y fronts? He said I looked like him in my big maternity pants. I know they're not sexy and I've told him i dint rly care but now I feel rly self conscious walking round in them. 

So you're not along love. Men say and do stupid things and are really only good for fetching and carrying a lot of the time. Like pets!


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww sunshine - it does sound like he was worried that you were feeling unwell and wanted to make sure you were ok. If i had been feeling hot and stripped off because i was burning up i would go mad at dh for trying it on lol! xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Amy you brave girl stripping down to bra and pants, Id be doing that with the light off and under the duvet, Ive hated my body since I went zooming past a size 12 and although Pete thinks Im a goddess I wont even let him see an inch of my midriff bare at the best of times LOL. Men sometimes dont read our signals, perhaps if you'd gone into the living room and sat on his knee then rubbed hi....actually, I take that back, knowing men he probably would have said I cant see the TV. :p

Helen, I love that dress you gave the link for. Ive found myself wearing bolder colours since being pg but normally my wardrobe consists of black, leopard print and alternative stuff. It sometimes has felt nice to add colour and be bold. 

Im sick of getting up in the night. I must wee 5 times and I cant sleep well. Baby hasnt moved much at all in the last 48 hours, no kicks, no flips etc. I can hear her moving on the doppler and hb is fine but Im worrying. Im at mw on Tues so shall mention it as Im not sure how much Im supposed to feel at this stage. 

I really dont want to go to this Unity Day later on. By 2pm Im normally in need of a nap but instead Ive got to put make up on, do my hair and drag my ass to a park at the other side of town to hear music I dont like and watch people get pissed when I cant. The thing thats bothering me the most is the porta loos. Last year I must have used them about 4 times and by 6pm the queues were massive and they were overflowing with wee and tissue and puddles on the floors :( 
Plus, Ill miss all my Sat night tv shows!

Hope you all have a lovely Saturday X


----------



## Rees

Helen - we both like True Blood, he wasn't sure at first but when he saw how good the first few eps were he really got into them and I have to try not to give away a lot of the storyline!

Amy - :hugs: I once went to bed "early" and Luke ignored that hint, so I messaged him on his blackberry and said "right then, I guess I'll just finish myself off then...." That got no response so I had to ring him and tell him to look at his fucking phone because he was on the internet! He soon came bounding up the stairs!

Helen - sorry, I had to laugh! I bet you looked NOTHING like Preston! Idiot, I hope he got a slap for that!

Rach - If you don't want to go, don't go! With lack of movements, lie down on your left hand side and drink a VERY cold drink and see what happens :hugs:


----------



## cranberry987

hmmm need some advice. as you know ive just had a friend stay for a week and it was really stressful. this friend is quite chatty and sociable

a friend who has aspergers syndrome (ie not chatty and sociable, lots of anxieties, not flexible about things at all, often misunderstands social cues and just generaly hard work, but lovely) wants to come next summer from Sweden. She hasnt said for how long but I bet itll be longer than a weekend or something.

Shes on benefits so Id feel bad about asking her to stay in a b&b but Im really not sure I can deal with her staying here for like a week. esp as we'll have a baby by then. I visited her in sweden last oct and stayed for two nights and paid for EVERYTHING we did. Cost me about £100 paying for her to get into things, lunch out and travel etc (plus the money I spent on my own entry etc) so I really doubt she'd give us any money for food or petrol if we went out.

I would like her to come over but only for like a weekend - ie two nights. Does this sound unreasonable? She'll have to spend a lot on flights etc for a short time but tbh if she wants to come then she'll just have to pay that.

edit - shes bringing two friends as well, ive said id love to meet up if shes here but they wont be able to stay with us and will have to occupy themselves a lot of the time. Im not taking them round all the tourist spots for a week.


----------



## pink sparkle

I dont think your being unreasonable just explain with the baby things will be a bit tight with room etc so just say you are more than welcome to come stay for a weekend. She would be better coming for a shorter time as she should have more money to spend too rather than try to make a small amount last a whole week and you dont want to have to fund her stay too x


----------



## pink sparkle

After living in our house for three years hubby is doing his manly duties today and finally making the old boiler cupboard on the landing into a storage cupboard and making shelves to go in it. Im so excited its ridiculous...i think i need to get out more lol! x


----------



## cranberry987

ooh exciting :) then you get to organise the new cupboard. I LOVE cupboard cleaning out!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Helen, I don't think its unreasonable at all. Both my partner and I have experience with Aspergers working in mental health and they need routine and order. With a baby perhaps interrupting a sleep pattern or day to day order might be hard for her. A b&b will give her some time to herself to chill and relax and rest and in between she will have a lovely time with you. If she can afford to come over, a few more quid on accommodation won't hurt :) xx


----------



## cranberry987

just found out shes planning to fly into somewhere in scotland... dont think she realises how far it is. oh well, its up to her. she can fit my arrangements


----------



## Cherrybinky

Bloody hell, Scotland! Bless her. Well Geography never was my strong point and I live here so Im sure living in Sweden she has no idea of the distance either lol 
x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ive just realised....... 125 days, DAYS to go. Shit, panic!


----------



## cranberry987

I cant see it happening tbh, will forget about it.

im gonna start a new knitting project. got totally bored of the blanket and havent done any for weeks. hmm. what to make...


----------



## cranberry987

125 is aaaaages still, plenty more time for crochet!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Well I got here (Unity Day in big park). Sat on grass. Despite being in open air, everything smells of weed! I'm drinking frijj milkshake while everyone else drinks booze. Is warm sun but breezy. Had to use porta loo as soon as I got here! Yak. Feel like a spare part! Helen, I DID bring my crochet with me and might just get it out right now and sod them all! X


----------



## sunshine623

Helen, thanks! You made me laugh saying men are kinda like pets! lol Sorry about him making fun of you! They can be so stupid some times. But Nick's at least making up to me today by taking me to see the last Harry Potter movie. And he did apologize once I told him what I was thinking, but it still hurt my feelings for a while last night. Guess I"m just over sensitive these days. And I definitely agree your friend shouldn't stay more than a couple days. Don't come if you can't pay for yourself!

Sparkle, I'm usually the same way, too! Don't know why it made me mad at him this time. Guess it's the hormones. And congrats on the new cupboard! I'd be excited, too!

Rachel, lol! You're probably right! He would have made me move so he could see the tv! But you shouldn't be too shy to show yourself in front of Pete. Be proud of yourself! Most men like some curves, and now you're carrying his baby so that's gotta count for something! :) Hope your day goes better than you're expecting, too! And I'm sure you'll start feeling baby again soon. Probably just in an awkward position for you to feel her.

Leigh, LOL! I've done that same thing to Nick, but he had his phone on silent so even the call didn't get him! By then I was just too mad to bother! 

Alright ladies, off to see Harry Potter! Hope everyone has a good Saturday! :)


----------



## xheartsx

Goooooooooood evening ladies! How you all doing? Have you had lovely Saturdays? I went shopping with MIL for more stuff for Evelyn, and then Dougie just took me for a lovely italian and i am STUFFED! Couldn't even fit in a pudding! I've been so bad this weekend, so we're going to be extra good tomorrow and go for a good walk. It's boiling here today. 

My boobs have been hurting today! I can't even explain it, it's weird! Evie's not been very active so im going to need to prod her a bit i think. 

Hope you are all happy and stuff. My 21 week bump is huge! X


----------



## pink sparkle

Im trying not to watch the boxing...but keep watching...i like it but dont like it when they look like they are hurting eachother...which they obviously do lol!

Had a day sorting out the newly shelved landing cupboard which then turned into sorting through literally the whole of upstairs. I sorted out two boxes of ds's old clothes and have a drawer full of white and unisex bright coloured baby grows and vests and then sorted the boyish things into piles to stick on ebay. Makes me so sad still waiting for my next scan before i get rid of any of it, most of its immaculate will be so sad to see it go part of me thinking what if we do have another and its a boy lol! x


----------



## sunshine623

Jade, my boobs have been hurting off and on lately, too. It's like these horrible stabbing pains! Maybe it's the milk coming in? Or are we too early for that? 

Went to see Harry Potter, and we both loved it! I cried a couple of times and almost cried a few more. Sad that it's all over. I've never read the books, but I love the movies. Now I can't wait for the new Twilight movie to come out! I love those books!


----------



## BabyDeacon

i never read the books so didnt know what to expect in the last HP... totally shocked from what i thought was gonna happen! (wont say details just incase no one has seen it) i could have cried but didnt... held it in lol


----------



## pink sparkle

I havent read any of the books and ive only seen one of the films (and dont think i saw it all) im waiting for the last film to come out on dvd and will buy the box set for the kids and i can watch them too x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning gals, 

Amy, glad you enjoyed Harry Potter. Ive never read the books but liked the films and sadly this one didnt do anything for me. Pete loved it and I think perhaps nearly shed a tear. Everyone in the cinema clapped at the end too !

I didnt like the Twlight books, Bella is nothing like namby pamby film Bella. I cannot wait for Breaking Dawn :) 

Wheres Han, anyone heard from her she hasnt posted for ages :( 

When we got back from Unity Day there was a big fire getting out of hand on some council grass on the estate opposite where we live. Pete wanted to put it out but I said no so we rang the fire brigade locally who said to call 999. They came out in minutes and put it out. However, the woman on the end of the estate came out and cant possibly have known it was us in anyway but she was dancing in the middle of the road giving the bird in our direction. She couldnt have seen us and we didnt give any info to the fire service. I went to bed in panic about it. Pete said not to worry as shes a common scumbag anyway but I ended up having a weird dream about her and cant get it off my mind. :( 

I had major words with OH about sex and told him off about only satisfying himself (tmi I know lol), I could have cried half way through. Anyway it worked ;) 

I plan not to get dressed today. Pete is at work till 2.30 and kids wont be here till 3 then theyre going on holiday for a week with Petes parents so will be out of our hair by 7. I just ate 3 crumpets and a big mug of sweet tea and shall now crochet and sit here :) 

Have a lovely Sunday 
XX


----------



## pink sparkle

I was thinking the very same thing about Han, i hope shes ok x

Your crochet is really coming on Rach well done for sticking at it i have no patience and would have given up by now x

Hope you have a lovely holiday after the crappy week you had last week will do you good being away with your family x

My friend had her baby this morning he weighed 10lb on the dot and as far as i know all natural etc etc and very quick labour (its her third) so happy for them and hes just gorgeous a big chunky monkey! Just waiting to hear what they have named him x


----------



## cranberry987

having a shitty day again. thought i might go to peacocks and look at cheap maternity clothes. called one in bristol said they only have sale stuff in but its all mixed in with non maternity. so id have to go through the entire store to find anything...

called another store who are supposed to have the most stock and they have a 2m rack and sale stuff is mixed in again.

i cant eat which is my usual comfort so i thought id go shopping and have a look at the sales. rich is being a twat and keeps picking at me. have my appt tmw which im stressed about as rich wants to have a chat about induction with them. its only going to end up with them playing the dead baby card when theres no reason whatsoever for them to scare me with their bullshit.

gym are being dickheads again, turned up and shit teacher was covering at the last minute so i left. what a waste of time.

seriously, i dont know what it is at the moment. everything i touch turns to stress.

rach - have a nice relaxing day. how weird that the woman would react like that to a fire.

glad the 10lber and mum are doing well. reading a book atm about hippies on a commune in the 70s birthing. they went to the supermarket after the births to weigh the baby in the fruit scales!


----------



## Rees

I think that's perfectly reasonable Helen! Especially as you had to pay for everything when you went to her! And with having the baby too, it'll be hard to be able to do everything she'd want to do anyway!

One of Luke's friend has Asperger's and keeps wanting him to go to London! He says that Luke can give Tegan to his mum so he can go if I'm working, he doesn't seem to understand that Luke's life has changed a bit since school. He keeps popping round to see if Luke wants to go out or go and do something at short notice and he doesn't seem to realise that it cant happen like that any more. It irritates me because Luke doesn't speak straight to Ted like he should do so that he understands, he just pussyfoots around him because of his Asperger's and that frustrates me (I should know better with my working background but I just can't help but get annoyed at Luke's lack of communication!)

Rach - it's 124 days now! You wanna panic when you get to 60 or 30 days :) Not now :)

Jayne - the cupboard organising sounds like fun, I want to do something similar and go through Tegan's clothes, but I can't bear to do it yet! They all look so small now compared to how huge she is now, her 18 to 24 month vests are starting to get a bit snug on her when she wears them to bed! And to think that her newborn vests were once a bit baggy on her :( Newborn clothing is so small I don't know how the hell I'm going to go from being rough and tough with Tegs (she loves being thrown around!) to gentle and sweet with a newborn! Eeps!

Jade and Amy - it could be your milk, with Tegs I had noticable leaks from 26 weeks, but had woken up thinking it was sweat for about a month before I twigged it was a milk leakage and not sweat :lol: I did wonder why I was wet and sweet smelling and not of BO :lol:

I refuse to watch Harry Potter, but then that's me being stubborn and never really liking the idea of the books or warming up to Rowling as an author. The stars of Twilight have been at ComicCon this week and I think they've been showing clips of the film, like the honeymoon etc... but I've not looked on youtube yet to see if anything has been leaked, only 4 months to go!

Rach - I was also thinking about Han, but didn't her mum and dad come round for the weekend or something? And yay for getting things sorted with Pete, that'll put a smile on your face :)

Jayne - ouch! 10lber? Eek! Tegan was 7lb 5oz and I expect this one will be close to 8lb. I know they hurt no matter what size but still, 10lb!

Helen - that's a novel way to weigh a baby :lol:

Why does Rich want to talk about induction for? Is it not a bit early to talk about that? Or is it because of your diabetes and he's worried?

And why can't you eat? Go shopping, eat a cookie and have a cuppa and see how you feel after that :hugs:

Just keep thinking that tomorrow you get to have a lovely peek at your baby :)


I'm feeling loads better today, finally had a shower last night, shouted down to Luke that's what I was doing and the twat went and run the kitchen tap while I was finishing so it went really hot and I had to make it go really cold to get a decent temp, and then as I was rinsing my hair for the last time he stopped and it went freezing! I hope he's not changed the temp and has got in blindly (he's in there right now, so tempted to run a tap but it's a bit petty! :lol:) I don't know if I want to venture out of the house today or not, but the grand prix will be on in an hour. (Just noticed the time and it started a few mins ago, but only the build up but we have Ben and Holly on, gotta wait until the end of the ep now as Tegs is watching it, thank god for Sky+!)


----------



## cranberry987

I'd go put the washing machine on so it goes hot cold got cold :p

Every appt I have they bring up induction in an offhand way. They never explain all the risks, just the benefits. Ive done my own research and concluded that they're talking shit but I think rich thinks I've been
Brainwashed into believing a load of crap.


----------



## Rees

Do they want to induce you at 37 weeks then or if you go over? But why would they allow you to have a home birth if they want to induce you? Seems strange, I don't think they're thinking straight!


----------



## cranberry987

They want to induce me at 38w and haven't approved a home birth but I don't need them to. As long as all is fine I'm just doing it. I want to be monitored to check the placenta isn't failing as I think its only sensible. There's no real need for this conversation tmw but rich wants to so it can't all be about me. I have to think about what he wants too. He's supportive but I think he wants to check if the stats are made up.


----------



## Cherrybinky

We think it was their fire Helen thats why they got funny. Shes one of these that has 20 people in her house and plays loud music and stands on her garden being noisy, I cant stand her but luckily shes not that near me and is on the estate opposite, shes a typical chav (and I hate to say it) but gives estates their typical stereotype. 

I dont get the whole induction thing either? After sitting this morning watching home and water births, most seem, calm, relaxed and problem free compared to the hospital ones. Most ladies seem to get their own way and have no meds and just get on with it at and past term! Put your foot down with the shit Helen :) X

Jayne, congrats to your friend, 10lb isnt an easy one ;) I give on everything very easily and this crocheting was one SOD to deal with. But, I was determined. I gave up on 2 BaSc degrees last year and many other things so I will not let a bit of wool get to me!

:) 
X


----------



## Rees

Ah! Well hopefully tomorrow they talk sense and then Rich has all the facts and then you can bot discuss it.

I don't see the need for early inductions unless there is a problem or you're hideously overdue!

I'm looking forward to my 20 week scan and hopefully I'll have a chat to the consultant about what's gonna happen with my Group B Strep and when I'll have to go to hospital etc... as I've heard I've got to be hooked up to an IV for 4 hours before I give birth, my active labour with Tegs was 5 and a half hours long and your second one is meant to be quicker! So who knows what's going to happen to me! I'd love to have a home birth but I don't know where we'll be living as we plan to move before baby and I think I now get classed as high risk with the stupid chicken pox and the risks that are associated with it :shrug:


----------



## cranberry987

Hehe. You show that wool who's boss!


----------



## Rees

Kick that scarves ass and finish it and then do the hat :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

I am SO kicking its ass! Ive now done 2 white and 3 pink sections and am very proud its not wonky and I have managed to disguise the wool changes!

I just a salami sandwich stuffed full and I dont care!
then, I ate kings velvet crisps as I love them and theyre low fat but THEN, I ate chocolate!

I was also pissed off with Peacocks as theyre advertising £1 delivery, so, I went on the site, no maternity clothes in the sale and you have to spend £30 or over to get the free delivery BLAH !
x


----------



## cranberry987

I just went into peacocks as we were in town having a shit time anyway. Two of the four meters are jeans. Useful. 

Want some green ballet shoes but I can't find any which look comfy and they're all online so can't tell. Nowhere sells green shoes!!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ive got some green pumps with flowers on but thats as near as I got to match one of my maxi dresses.


----------



## Tizy

Hi girl, just doin a quick update off my phone. BnB still not right on my phone tho, everything is displaying incorrectly.

No need to worry, Leigh was right, my mum and dad were up Friday and then Mark, Holly and I went visiting family up north Cumbria (in the sticks) and they have no reception etc! Cute that you care tho! :hugs:

We've been up to Windermere Air Festival today, it's glorious weather, went on a little boat on the lake etc. I've had a great feed this weekend, totally not diet food, so will have to get back on track next week. 

I'll catch up with everyone later, but for now over-and-out! Huggles Han X x x


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh lovely. It's crap weather down here :(


----------



## Rees

Lol, hi Han :)

Sounds like you've had a lovely weekend, glad you've been enjoying food :D

Rach and Helen - I find peacocks clothes really hit and miss! I've got a size 16 linen skirt from last summer for work which still fits, and size 20 trousers that cut in when I sit down! But their size 16 vest tops fit lovely!

Because clothes vary so much I can never trust them enough to buy from the internet! Same with shoes, I have wide feet and some normal shoes are fine, but then others pinch, and the same with wide fit!

Think I'm gonna need to have a bit of shop on my mum's catalogue though to get some maternity work trousers, hopefully they have some decent ones in now!


----------



## Rees

Helen - It's not been too bad this far down, not that I've left the house, keep making excuses not to go out! My big scab under my nose is gradually getting lose so hopefully it'll be gone by the time I go back to work!


----------



## cranberry987

I dont rly like to buy clothes off the net unless it's on credit but it's a case of necessity. The only shops I can find clothes in are mothercare which isn't my style at all and m&p which is great but expensive

I've got a lot of tops from eBay and some dresses from bon prix but have just had to buy three times what i want and send most back which is annoying but otherwise the delivery gets too much. 

Can't find anywhere which has a decent amount of stock. Used to wear monsoon, east, John lewis stuff and can't find anything nice like that now :( found some lovely dresses online but they're over £100 and will hardly be worn. 

Seems there's so many places who have tried to make decent mat clothes but the line goes nowhere. Maybe there's just not enough ppl buying.


----------



## Rees

Maybe, but then there are loads of women who get pregnant so you'd think that a decent line would be profitable! Particularly for the more voluptuous women out there!


----------



## Cherrybinky

oooh I love Peacocks clothes. I find them all very roomy fits except their jeans but Ive never really had a comfy pair of nice jeans ever. 
Just ate sausage casserole, veg and mash and Im pogged!

Glad youve had a good time Han, I didnt even realise you'd gone away. All I kept thinking was you were maybe ill and couldnt get online!
X


----------



## cranberry987

I bought some svoboda jeans in new York and have stuck with them ever since. They're amazing if you've got a bigger than average body. Can get seconds off eBay for about £40 once you've paid customs etc and they're usually £150 so well worth it. Just love em!


----------



## xheartsx

So what have i missed then?! Han, glad you're having a lovely weekend! Its glorious today so we just went for a nice long power walk. I feel dead good for doing it! I just made myself smoked haddock for dinner and it made me heave bigtime so went straight into the bin! God knows what i;m gunna have now! I might just need to get a takeaway...

I only have 3 days left at work til i'm officially unemployed, and then on thursday i am going down to see my family for a week and cannot wait! 

Hope everyone and their babies are OK! 

X


----------



## cranberry987

God. Not surprised that dinner made you :sick: it would me on a normal day but then I'm funny with fish. 

Making lasagne for dinner. Don't rly want it but meh. Just haven't rly got the energy to eat. Wish there was a pill i could take with all my food in. 

I'm gonna have a v exciting time and file my nails. They grow like bloody bamboo atm. Also karate kid is on albeit with ads every 30 secs because it's on 5


----------



## Rees

I used to live in some lovely high-waisters from New Look when they first came out, they were the comfiest pair of jeans ever! Unfortunately I lost several buttons and they haven't fit me properly since I had Tegan! *cries*

I've just had the loveliest moment EVER with Tegan! She grabbed my two hair brushes (ones a small one and one's a big paddle brush for when I had long hair) and she tried to brush her hair, so i said "mummy help" and she came over to me and I brushed her hair, she stood there and looked happy and then tried to do mine!

I love having a daughter.... Sometimes she can be quite a tomboy coz she LOVES Luke being rough with her, she's just started taking her easter basket her "auntie" bought her around on the crook of her arm and yesterday tried to wear my mum's handbag :haha:

I definately want another girl! But now I bet I have a boy that I've said that :D

Jade - I'd have hurled with that tea too! I struggled enough with my lunch of chicken noodles and my tea which was tuna napolitana!

Helen - I would also go for my food being in capsules :lol:


----------



## xheartsx

Oh it did bigtime! Usually i enjoy my fish but nope, so i've ordered steak pie and chips from the chippy. Woops! I did do a good walk today so i don't care! And i've hardly eaten any chocolate this weekend too!

Oh i wish you could take a pill for dinner and be really full up. It would make things so much easier!

Oh you're getting me excited about having a daughter :) What a cute little moment! X


----------



## cranberry987

Lasagne was horrible :( the packet we used was full of black pepper


----------



## cranberry987

Found this thread about group b strep. https://www.babyandbump.com/home-natural-birthing/504819-group-b-strep-support-thread.html

Home birth might not be your thing but the info might give you a few more options than the iv. I've not read it so have no idea what it says :)


----------



## Rees

Eugh! Why was it so full of black pepper? I wouldn't have enjoyed that either Helen!

Jade, it's amazing having a little girl :) I swear when she was little she was my little model for cute clothes I found :lol: I went through all the pics of her when she was little on my facebook (of which there are many!) and she has some adorable outfits and I loved dressing her :) Now, it's a battle :lol: She has her mind and because me and Luke are both stubborn, so is she! The 3 of us were born in the year of the ox and we're librans, this baby is going to feel so left out!

I'd love a little boy dressing it in shirts and jumpers etc... but girls are so much more fun to dress :)


----------



## cranberry987

I just had a massive strong feeling that this is a boy and we came up with a name we like I think. Will wait til tmw to tell you

I think boys can be fun actually. Obv not pink dresses but there's a world of spiderman and pirate costumes available!


----------



## Rees

Lol, and rolling around in the dirt putting patches in their school trousers....

I'd like a boy, it would be nice, but I think Tegs would appreciate a sister more, although she'd probably prefer to remain an only child, but it's too late for that now :)


----------



## cranberry987

I saw an amazing tiger costume in tkmaxx today. Was £15 tho. Had a massive tiger head on the hood. Would be surprised if a 6m old could hold their head up with it on!


----------



## pink sparkle

I didnt realise your scan is tomorrow, hope it goes well...excited again...love finding out what everyone is having x

I have boy and girl and they are both great, ds is so much more a mamas boy than dd ever was but he is so independent just like his sister was. The main difference between the two is that dd talked very young and by the age of 2 you could have a full blown conversation with her. Ds is 2 in about 6-7 weeks and tbh he still hardly talks. We encourage him to he just doesnt say much although he does understand what we say and he follows instructions (when he feels like it lol) x


----------



## cranberry987

Tmw at 1pm. Eek. Calmed down about it a bit. Going to try not to go in all guns blazing. Will plaster a big smile on my face and just tell them my preferences

Just won this off eBay for 99p oO https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...570327&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_2654wt_922

Rly close to us so I can pick up tues when i go to the dentist. Won't use most of it for yonks but the books themselves are worth the quid.


----------



## sunshine623

Oh Helen, you have your appointment tomorrow! Will you have your ultrasound, too? So exciting to see if we have a boy or a girl to add to the list! 

We've been trying to pick out paint colors for Gus's room, but it's so hard! I was hoping to do a light green so it's pretty but still kinda neutral. I think a blue is gonna look better with the dinosaur stuff, though. It will be pretty, but I just hate to have the generic "blue for boys" color. I think that's what I'm gonna miss most about not having a girl-- all the color! You can do ANY color for a girl really, but seems like all the boy stuff is limited to blue/green/gray. So blah! (Others can probably do more colors, but Nick wouldn't go for it for our boy.) Think we've picked a blue though, and Nick will get started on it in a few weeks. We still need to clean the room out more, so think I'll work on that next weekend. Night everyone! :)


----------



## cranberry987

Yep scan day! 

There's a lot of range of blues to choose from so it doesn't have to be bog standard boring blue. We've got a grey blue in our bedroom which is rly nice. Or you can go more purpley.


----------



## xheartsx

Good luck with your scan! Let us know asap! 

Our bedroom is a grey-blue too and i love it! 

Have a good day everybody. X


----------



## cranberry987

I might do a quick Facebook anoucement so if I don't manage to post here could someone do it for me. Although I think most of us are in the fb group now. Nervous! The time just won't pass. Going to aqua aerobics this morning even tho my armpits need depilating. I've left it too long tho so they're too hairy now and it'll hurt! Need a wax rly.


----------



## xheartsx

I know time will drag but just do things to keep yourself occupied. Get yourself booked in for a wax! That'll take your mind off it! X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls,

Jade, you should have thrown the smoked haddock my way, I LOVE it and have fish addiction lol. Im still into scampi, I could eat it for breakfast atm!
Being umemployed sucks big time, esp being on job seekers BUT, I can do what I want, go to my family when I want and love being at home cooking and cleaning aside from the boring moments. The pure thought of going back into work now, scares me as Ive been of 2 months now! 

Helen, Ive been a bit like that with food to be fair. The last 2 weeks, Ive not eaten lunch very much, am picky with breakfasts and dont fancy anything I do for tea but I eat it coz I have to. However, if someone put scampi in front of me Id eat it, on its own every day lol. 
My nails grow like that too, I use Sally Hansen hard as nails on them to keep the strength as theyre so long they snap easily with the amount of cleaning I do !

Leigh, Isobel does the cutest things too. She has a squeaky little voice, pronounces things funny and likes brushing my hair and putting clips in it. She reads books to herself but makes the stories up and yesterday Fudge her toy dog 'cut his paw' and we had to put plasters on. I love it! Much nicer than boys lol

Helen, I cant wait to find out what sex baby is and that all is ok :) Let us know asap!

My legs need shaving, Im still in my nightie but did my make up at least and Im watching Jezza. I shall go on a cleaning stint in a bit then crochet.

Have a good one ladies 
XX


----------



## Tizy

Morning everyone, 

Well I've finally caught up and read through all the posts i missed. I'm not going to comment on everything as it will just take too long. But I'm back now :)

The only thing I will say is 'food in pill form' ARE YOU MAD!!!! I would hate that, I love eating, it would take all the pleasure away if we just had to take a pill and be done with it! Lol.....crazy in my book :rofl:

I'm off to meet the ladies that I met last week at 10.30am and then Mark, Holly and I are painting the nursery, can't wait to get it finished, I'm sure it'll feel more real with all the cot set up etc. The weeks are rolling by now :) We'll soon be packing our hospital bags!

Exciting news, Holly and Mark both felt their first kicks on the outside this last weekend! They were low down (think baby is head upwards at the mo!) and they had to press very gently on my belly to feel them, I'm sure over the next few weeks they will get stronger. I'm also noticing when bubs is awake and asleep which is cute. 

I've been on the scales this morning and surprisingly only put on 1lb, so I'm really pleased, gonna get back on my healthy eating this week too. Back to work tomoz :( I wish I was off all the time now, but I am grateful for the money still coming in, even tho it isn't much!

Glad everyone is well. Speak soon Xxxx


----------



## Rees

Just seen your link to the GBS thread Helen :) I subscribed to it ages ago but haven't read much of it yet!

Jayne - Tegan is the same with talking, I swear sometimes I'm the only one who can understand her, she's saying some random phrases though, like "All the day" She says it when she's playing and we have no idea where she got it from :lol:

Another favourite is "Bye-bye, seeyousoo!" Yesterday she also came out with "Shwee" which I used to say and it's "shall we" again, we don't know how she's picked that one up, my mum rarely says it to me!

And I've just realised Jayne that you're wee man is only a few weeks older than Tegan :) Must be something to do with the year they were born :lol: Her mouth doesn't stop but not much intelligent comes out of it! She is learning new words everyday though, yesterday she learnt "poo" :haha:

Rach - I had to chuckle over the fact that you were still in your nightie but had done your make-up :lol: Isobel sounds so sweet :)

Han - that's lovely that they were able to feel kicks :) I was lying on my back this morning and was pushing on my uterus and could feel the baby's back, so I poked it and it shuffled away :lol: It got me back though, I just made it downstairs as I felt like I wasn't gonna puke, sat down and barely made it upstairs in time. I think I shouldn't poke the baby any more... I used to do it with Tegs and she'd kick me :lol:

It's my last day of my sick note today :( Gotta ring work to see when I'm back and I don't want to go back! Roll on November 14th....


----------



## pink sparkle

Han sounds like a nice day you have planned...so jealous that i cant decorate a nursery, really nice that you can all decorate together and yay for Mark and Holly feeling your lil man move. Have you and Holly now persuaded Mark that babys name will be Roscoe? Also agree with you about the pill form food...i love food way too much to ever give it up ...which is my problem! 

Rees they are very close in age arent they, ds birthday 4/09 when is Tegans? Another thing he says is 'need to go'. Im unsure of whether hes saying this to tell me he's about to wee my mum says i should get the potty set up just incase he is ready but he still seems like such a baby i couldnt imagine him using the potty...however i will give it a try as come october it will cost me a fortune having two in nappies and not to mention all the time i will be spending changing nappies! Dh doesnt change ds's now as he's too much of a wriggler and i have to do it again anyway but ive told him that he will have to learn again with the new one as we have got to share poo duty else ill be forever cleaning it up!


----------



## Rees

We're thinking about potty training Tegs from September, just to see, we're gonna stop at christmas so she doesn't go backwards when the baby's here. 

Her birthday is Sept 27th, I can't believe she's nearly 2 already, I don't know where the time has gone, when the baby turns 1 she'll be off to nursery, they put start them the term after they turn 3 here so I get to cling on to my baby for longer!

I'd certainly try him on the potty if he's starting to notice things and saying things, Tegs sometimes seems to understand and knows if she's in a nappy or not, trying to get her to tell us if she's pooed at the moment, she only seems to tell us while we're changing her :lol:


----------



## Cherrybinky

dreaded potty training! When I met Pete, Isobel was still on a potty at 2 and a half years old and get this..... at her Mums, shes not allowed to use the toilet, she STILL has a potty at 4 and a half years old and theyve said she can use it till shes 5 !! Im outraged as I had her off the potty and on the loo here as soon as I could! She still hasnt grasped the concept of wiping her bottom properly, flushing and washing her hands. No wonder as her Mum does it all for her and shes on a potty !!!!

Im quite strict with the kids here and believe in getting them acting like small adults asap! Xander is 6 and likes to help with the housework so I let him and he gets paid 50p for it lol

Im starving so am having curried mackerel on toast YUMMY !
x


----------



## Rees

That's awful! I can't believe that her mum still makes her use the potty!

We used to have our potty's in our bedroom at night but our toilet was downstairs right at the back of the house and it was easier for us if we needed to go! I can't remember how old I was when they were taken away though! I must have been 6 maybe? I was dry by day by 2 and a half and I was nearly 5 until I was dry at night, my brother was dry by day and night at the age of 2.

But to make her still use a potty at 4 all the time?? Not very good at making her feel like a big girl! :(


----------



## pink sparkle

Omg that is awful that her mums doing that good on you though to get her out of it at your house, sounds like mum is being a bit lazy. I worked full time and lived at home with my mum when dd was potty trained and tbh my mum done it for me when i was at work! So ill be new to it all ....eeek! 

Just rang the hospital and my scan is for next thursday so something to look forward to although im a lil worried that baby isnt growing as it should as im carrying so small, but i know that doesnt mean that baby isnt big enough.


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Well it's too early to see everything apparently. Why would they book me in then! Have to come back next week. What they could see was fine tho. Size fine and placenta is anterior as I thought but away from the cervix. 

Legs were crossed over it's head so couldn't sex baby. They didn't try for long tho. Was in and out in 5 mins.


----------



## pink sparkle

OMG like you said why book you in that early! Didnt you query it with them aswell? At least you got to see lo an extra time and fingers crossed that baby will be a bit more co-operative next week. Great that what they could see looked all good xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Helen, theyre telling you porkies! Too early, my arse :( Still, maybe baby will be more accommodating next week :) 
We were in our 20 week scan for 20 mins or more. She was very efficient, thorough and helpful. She measured everything, showed us baby at all times and explained everything.

Jayne, she IS lazy. She has 4 kids all under 6 years old. Shes never worked a day in her life and shes 31. She doesnt go out anywhere, doesnt seem to do much with the kids at all and I dont like some of the things she does. Her partner is just as bad. On benefits as hes 'depressed' (been there done that and I WORKED). Hes hardly ever worked and is a waste of space who plays World of Warcraft all night then sleeps till 3pm! GRRRRR.

Telling Isobel to use the potty is just pure laziness because they cant be arsed and have 2 under 2's to look after. 

*breathe Rachel* 

x


----------



## cranberry987

She didn't even try tbh. Told me I would have to come back before I even got on the table. Was 5 mins in there. Didn't rly expect any different. Have a scan Friday for heart. Might be able to sex baby then. And this is being repeated next Tuesday. Nurse was crap, obv didn't want to be there

Will have a private scan if they can't tell the sex next week

Boo


----------



## Cherrybinky

and they wonder why we dislike hospitals!

I had a horrid experience at my 12 week scan and complained (whilst sobbing) about the teenage sonographer in a mucky uniform who didnt know what she was doing and we were in there 5 mins. Luckily I got another scan with a male sonographer who was wicked and it made the experience nicer. Only to then sit for 2 hours to see a Dr who didnt know what he was doing, a nurse who did my urine and bp and then shut me in a room. THEN, another half hour to have bloods done. The reception staff were useless and rude too.

20 week scan was better (ish!). Private scans, much nicer and well worth the money. 
x


----------



## pink sparkle

Rach they sound awful thank god the children have you and pete xxx

Helen did you see the doc or will that be next week? If so how did that go? did your oh discuss induction with them?


----------



## xheartsx

God she does sound lazy, don't have kids if you can't be bothered with them! 

I'm trying to persuade Dougie to let me get a private scan at about 26 weeks, just for another peek, but he's not budging with it! He says we can't justify it, which i suppose is right, but still! I just don't think i'm going to be able to talk him round on this one.

I'm sleepy today, and have SO much ironing to do! I swear everything i own is in the ironing basket. This is what i get for leaving it until i have nothing to wear.

Hope everyone is having a good (ish) monday. X


----------



## cranberry987

Consultant appt was fine. She was a bit arsey which was to be expected. Asked me what kind of monitoring i wanted instead of induction. Wasn't prepared for this so had to say that I had heard that people have scans to check the flow of the placenta. There's no other monitoring they can do so she was just bein awkward

Then she told me that monitoring was a waste of time. So I said oh so we shouldnt bother? Which ofc is bullshit. Hey can pick up if problems are developing they just can't tell what will happen between scans. I asked how often they would monitor and she said they don't do it so she doesn't know. I can tell her it's daily...

Cancelled heart scan on Friday as they won't be able to see enough. Will have to rebook that so that's four days pay lost now for their bullshit. What is the point. 

Waking for diabetic team now. Have an appt in September with them which (if my blood sugars are fine) I'll forget to attend.


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww god sounds like your having a right day of it. How come they are bringing up the subject of induction so much? Because of the diabetes? Or because you have made it clear you will not agree to it or both? x

My cousin is due to be induced on thursday as she is only 37 weeks and already baby weighs 9lb also her last baby's shoulders got stuck, caused a broken bone (is collarbone right) and has an issue with the use of her arm still (Shes 6 now). she also has suspected pd and they are testing today and if she has they have told her they will do a c-section straight away. My cousin also has a heart condition. Its her 4th bubba too. Just waiting to hear how she gets on x


----------



## cranberry987

It's the diabetes. Tbh if things are fine I'm going to miss my next appts. There's no point if all is fine and I'm self monitoring. Only thing I need is pee checked for pre eclampsia and if sugars are high I'll need to be looked at.


----------



## pink sparkle

Im sure that you will have it all under control...you could always go to your scheduled apps if you dont have any work booked in x

Im dreading my next bloods i wouldnt be suprised if i end up with gd i eat that much rubbish...why can i still not eat healthy despite knowing this?!


----------



## cranberry987

thing is if youre gonna get gd theres not much you can do about it. its not the same as non preg diabetes. the placenta produces hormones which mean any underlying insulin resistance even if its mild gets worse and worse. eating healthily can help to a point but cant control it completely.

rich just called mil. said they couldnt do most of the scan but what they did looked fine and she just said oh is that it then, then went on about her own shit. i wont bother getting rich to tell her next week even if we do find out the sex.

looked at babybond and next sexing scans are 16th aug - they only do them on tuesdays :( theres one appt next tues at 2.30 but Id have to leave work early and we have the nhs scan at 4pm so is there much point? I dont want to go away upset again tho if they treat me in such an offhand manner.

or maybe should just wait til after next tuesdays scan. ofc i want baby to be healthy but theres such a small chance of any problems its not rly worth worrying about. i want a nice experience so i can bond with bubs.


----------



## Cherrybinky

The kids' Mum and her partner are nice people to be fair, I think she just has too many kids to cope with and then she joked on Facebook "note to self, dont get pregnant this year!" errrr I hope she doesnt get pregnant any year from now! lol. 

Helen, why are you losing money? Your employer has to pay you for reasonable time off for antenatal appointments and scans AND the travelling time. 
https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/parents/moneyandworkentitlements/workandfamilies/dg_10026556

Im booked for GTT as well in September. If I have GD it just means more monitoring and checks during labour. 

xx


----------



## cranberry987

im self employed.


----------



## pink sparkle

Helen i would highly recommend a private scan as they are such a nicer experience than nhs ones. However you could pay for one and they could be unable to tell too and then they would invite you back a week later or so. If you like the idea of having a private scan for the experience of bonding i would maybe wait and see if you can find out at the nhs scan then if you can book a private 4d scan for around 26 weeks. Although if you book with babybond you get a 4d sneaky peek at their gender scans too. I really really loved the private experience they were so nice and friendly and not rushed at all they take time to get some great pictures and show you everything you wanna see. If i were you just think how will you feel if you pay and go next tues morning and then go to the nhs one and they can tell too and they are really nice and friendly too. Will you regret spending the money? x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ahh right. Bugger. I was the same when I was self employed, no perks is crap eh. I had no holidays, no time off etc ;) 
X


----------



## cranberry987

well i think the chances of them being crap and me being upset are quite high. weigh that against feeling silly for wasting £79, I dont rly mind. only thing is that private scan would be 2.30pm and nhs is 3.45pm, so not much time if I need to get up walk around etc.

I have loads of time off tbh, just cant rly afford it atm as theres little work around as it is. normally work about 25 hrs a week but when things are restricted by appts which i cant alter (ie scans) I lose 4-8 hrs of that. Ive got about 10 hrs of work in this week...can book something in for friday now if anything comes in that is.


----------



## pink sparkle

I know someone similar rachel, really nice person but 25 and on baby no5!!! never worked a day in her life and no decent man behind her to help support her brood!


----------



## cranberry987

heres the pics :/
 



Attached Files:







19wk1.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6









19wk2.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pink sparkle

Just go for it and book it ..i doubt you will be disapointed. Is it close to the hosp you have to go to? They generally send you off for a 10 min walk and tell you to have the sugary drink choc etc to get baby moving just go prepared (im sure you will anyway!) x

Sis just had a 4d one with babybond and baby was holding her foot infront of her face so they sent her off and told her to return in 10 mins when they got some better pics x


----------



## cranberry987

Just got a load of work in for mid aug so things won't be hard at all if I get that. Fingers crossed. I'll be knackered doing weds-Sunday full days but needs must

Also decided that if they don't sex the baby next week I'll have a private scan. Rich doesn't want one but he can suck it tbh. If hes so against it he's welcome not to come. And breathe. 

Watching true blood and eating cheese! Loving mini portions of cathedral city at the moment.

edit - just booked a private scan in cardiff for saturday 2pm. Will be too stressful at the nhs one even if they can see. If I know the sex I will be able to relax and focus on the health aspects. Rich forbid me from booking one, but thats just because he didnt want to pay for it. Ive paid so he can come with me if hes nice, if not then Ill go by myself and he can risk not finding out on tuesday!


----------



## pink sparkle

YAY Helen so excited for you will be lovely, men can be so miserable....and tight! You will love it and im sure he will too once he gets there x

Great news about a busy August ...fingers crossed you get it x


----------



## xheartsx

Thats exciting that you have booked your private scan!! I bet its a lovely experience! Here is my 21 week bump, i feel like a huge ugly whale now!!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cranberry987

Pft you look great. Relish the bump!

My Doula just emailed me about my consultant appt. Wants to talk to me about something which sounds sinister. Probably wondering if I might possibly want to refuse further tests. I'm leaning that way tbh.


----------



## BabyDeacon

27+5
 



Attached Files:







27+5.1.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 2









bump27+5.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rees

Helen - that's crazy! I had a very similar experience at my 12 week one and told to rebook for 10 days time but that baby looked fine! (I'd told my midwife my dates were out but she didn't listen) I'm glad that I'd changed my 20 week scan now as the first date they gave me I'd have been 18+4, got it changed to a week later but it's being changed all over again because of the whole chicken pox shebang!

Jade - I don't iron it, just hang it out until it's bone dry and fold it :D If you've got any shirts just hang them on a hanger when they're damp and they dry nice and straight and you can't tell if they've been ironed or not :) (I hate ironing with a passion, I managed to burn a hole in my ironing board at uni and have never got round to replacing it :lol:)

Rach - The kids mum sounds like a nightmare! My cousin has 6 kids, 7 births and 9 pregnancies and I hope to god she's done, I love them individually to bits but as a collective they're LOUD! And she sits on her arse all day and her OH and mum run round after her while she sits there molly-coddling her youngest and ignores the rest of her kids.

For the many of us who are having GTT tests - take a book! It's a long wait otherwise! I'm not looking forward to mine, I hate drinking fizzy drinks fast let alone Lucozade! At least I can drink the orange flavour rather than original!

Jayne, seriously, 25 and on her 5th?? Sod that, being 25 and turning 26 on my 2nd is enough thank you very much!

Helen - bubs looks so snug in there! I can see why they didn't want to open their legs :lol: and awwww! Yay for private scan on Saturday :) Will keep an eye on facebook while I'm at work :D

Jade - LOVELY bump, I'm envious! And you're not an ugly whale! :hugs:

Helen - What tests are you thinking of refusing? Have you spoken to your doula yet or will you speak to her tomorrow?


Today I went out, and bloody regretted it, most shops had no air conditioning, it was overcast and humid, tourists were fucking EVERYWHERE getting in the way, walking slowly, kids running all over the place unwatched, one pissing snotty little kid came up to Tegs and tried to hold her hand but wouldn't say anything to her, and then did the same thing again while we were waiting for Luke to pay for the shopping! Rar! Leave her alone and go bug your own sister in her pram! (Obviously I didn't say that apart from to my mum afterwards!)

I did manage to buy a lovely purple dress/tunic/top thingy in New Look for £5 mum was looking at the sale rails for me while I was hunting for decent trousers and she pulled it out and said that it'd look nice and it fits lovely, lots of growing room too, but I had to send to Luke to pay for it as there was no way I was joining a queue that was 30-odd people long with 1 or 2 people on the counter! Had to escape to a bench outside and some stupid twat sat the other side of the bench and nearly pushed me off. I think I need to wear a neon sign that says "Pregnant, do NOT piss off" :haha:

Planning on just a walk tomorrow along the prom so that Tegs can also stretch her legs and we can get an ice cream or something, meant to be a lovely day so I might shave my legs and wear my new toppy thing with leggings :)

We're going to watch True Blood after I've watched the Panorama thing on BBC, featuring one of the members on here :) One of my fellow Septembryo's who's had another bambino. Should be good :) Although I think they're also investigating the care we get on the maternity wards, which should be interesting viewing!


----------



## Rees

Awwww, BabyD another lovely bump!

I'm getting so jealous now, grow baby grow! (Although I will regret saying that in a few months time!)


----------



## cranberry987

im sky+ing the panorama thing, thought it would just annoy me too much.

Spoken to doula who was just rly supportive, talked to her about the appt and she said how it was disgusting that they dont talk to me like an educated human being etc. Ive done my research and was asking for information from them which they refused to give because of pettyness and rule following. 

So the plan is to not go to any more clinic appts until my blood glucose looks like its going high, theyre just a total waste of time. Ive been to three so far and theyve not told me anything at all which i didnt know. will go to the usual community MW appts for wee testing etc. If my sugars do go high Im not going to the consultant, Ill see the diabetic team and that is it. 

Im also strongly leaning towards refusing the growth scans at 28 32 and 36w. Consultant today hinted that they would want to induce me if i had a big baby which is against the guidelines (also the scans can be 1lb out either way so not much use). I just need to do a bit of research to find out if there is any useful information to be gleaned from the scans, Id ask the consultant but I would have to double check what she said anyway so whats the point.

Im not against having the scans per se but I dont want to get to 38w and go in for daily monitoring with them pressuring me to induce all the time. Itll just give them extra ammunition and really what information does it tell them apart from the size which is probably wrong anyway. I can deal with the pressure and will just say no thankyou to the inductions but the stress is not going to be conducive for me being in a nice calm place where my body knows its safe to go into labour, itll think shit theres a threat better clamp down. 

your town visit sounds a bit stressful,school holidays are such a bad idea arent they! They should stagger them based on area or something.

Let me know if the panorama thing is worth watching!


----------



## Rees

It's worth watching to give you ammunition against induction! Although saying that my friend at the end was induced, but she always goes over with her girlies, they like to be proper cooked :lol:

It was good, Luke was shocked though at what can happen :( I think every woman was induced though?

Maybe compromise with the scans Helen? Go to the 32 week one and see what happens so you have some idea, and also get a little peek at bubba and can be reassured on the sex too :)

My town is a nightmare, to stagger the holiday's they'd have to do it throughout the country! Penzance doesn't get as bad as St Ives though, you can't move there on a sunny day!


----------



## cranberry987

oh ive got plenty of ammo against it for my particular situation! Not even started with if I go overdue :p I cant decide with the growth scans tbh. Theres no real point in just going to one as they need to compare them to look for growth spurts, but the only reason I would have a growth spurt is if my bloods arent controlled, and if they arent I just go on insulin and get em back down. Rich has said he'd like to see the baby at the 32w one but I might just get a sneaky private 4d one instead. Just gonna see how I go really.

I might just tell them ive become a strict vegan therefore cannot be given any synthetic oxytocin as its an animal product lol.

Its just so boring to have to go on about bloody induction all the time, if you went into a Drs with angina they wouldnt say lets book your heart surgery in because theres a risk of this developing into a heart attack, theyd treat the bloody angina and give you all the risks and options. Am NOT going to worry about it any more. 

Thats what I mean about the summer hols, maybe schools starting with a-e can have their hols in June, f-m in July, n-z in august. Im putting that in the idea hat with the food in pill form!


----------



## sunshine623

Hi all! 
Rachel, OMG I can't believe Isobel still uses a kiddie potty!!! That's ridiculous! Her mom and OH sound like they really are just lazy. Can't stand when people just sit on their asses and let everyone else to it for them!

Jayne, glad you've got a scan coming up. I'm sure baby's doing just fine! :)

Helen, awww man! At least you get another look Saturday. More time to see baby! :) I have another ultrasound next week for them to check the heart better (original scan was at 19w4d) because it was a little early to see everything. I had to do mine a little early though because we were gone on vacation during week 20. That's definitely annoying to take that much time off work and have nothing done! 

Jade and BabyDeacon, great bump pics! Looking beautiful and definitely not a whale! lol

Leigh, glad you're finally doing a little better! :) I need a sign that says that most of the time, too! lol


----------



## sunshine623

I forgot to tell you all the cutest thing! Last night I was reading in "What to Expect" and it said that this week baby can notice light. It said you can put a flashlight up to your tummy and baby will move from it. I tried it when I went to bed last night, and it really worked! I felt kinda mean because obviously Gus was sleeping, and I was shining a bright light into his little world, but it was still really cool! And the book said he can hear us now, so I made Nick talk to him. It was sooooo sweet watching him carry on a conversation with my stomach! :) I can't wait til Nick can feel the kicks!


----------



## cranberry987

The light thing is totally true! A lady in my home birth group had a breech a few weeks ago and was told to shine a torch in the bikini line. Baby turned!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning ladies. 

Wow lots of things being discussed here.

Jade and BabyD, WICKED bumps. Mines not like that LOL. I still feel like its too high up! Ill post a pic later today. 

GTT: Ive been told to arrive at 8.30, they take blood then you sit for an hour and they give you a fizzy drink then they take blood again after the hour and then you go home. Simple. GD is nothing major, nothing to worry about and Im not panicking or stressing. I dont even know if I have it yet and if I do, they will monitor and make sure baby and I are ok. 

Helen, you seem to have so much planned what with ammo and views and opinions. I got the impression your birth plan was wonderful home birth with doula, relaxed and a smooth run up to the birth and to enjoy your pregnancy. Im getting confused with all the scan, induction, consultant, gtt and other talk it seems more stressful for you :( 

x


----------



## Cherrybinky

sunshine623 said:


> I forgot to tell you all the cutest thing! Last night I was reading in "What to Expect" and it said that this week baby can notice light. It said you can put a flashlight up to your tummy and baby will move from it. I tried it when I went to bed last night, and it really worked! I felt kinda mean because obviously Gus was sleeping, and I was shining a bright light into his little world, but it was still really cool! And the book said he can hear us now, so I made Nick talk to him. It was sooooo sweet watching him carry on a conversation with my stomach! :) I can't wait til Nick can feel the kicks!

Yes my books mention the light thing too, voices, sounds, light etc. I cant see anything on the outside of my tummy yet or feel it so Pete wont be able to either which is a shame. Kitty was very active yesterday which was nice. She liked the grapes I ate cold from the fridge, made her wiggle lol. 

Plans today, crochet some more and chill (again).

True Blood was wicked! Loved it, lots going on too. I felt so sorry for Tommy but I fear its not the end of that ;) 

X


----------



## cranberry987

I'd love to have a stress free pregnancy and all that. The thing is I have to deal with them telling me untruths at every appt and not giving me balanced views. If I don't stand up for myself it won't be the natural birth which i want. Aim is to get it all sorted so that when I go for monitoring at 38w+ it won't be a stressful onslaught with them trying force me into induction every day. 

I'm writing them a letter today about it all. Will help to get it all out.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Who are you writing to? I dont understand why this is happening to you to be honest :(

x


----------



## cranberry987

The hospital have a policy that they induce all women under the diabetic team at 38w. This includes people with gd. It's quite a common policy but not based on fact. The people who write the pre-guidance say it's based on what they've always done rather than actual evidence

They say it's because of the increased risk of still births but those stats include babies born at 28w (more chance of congenital problems if you have higher blood sugar before 12w). The studies are ridiculously weak. There are studies showing that induction at 38w and monitoring for problems have the same outcome. I'm asking for monitoring rather than go straight to induction 

They don't give me a balanced view about it at all. I tried to have a talk to them yesterday about the alternatives and the dr told me they never do monitoring. Nice guidelines state that all hospitals should offer monitoring as an alternative to induction. 

I hope that's clear. I'll write the letter later and post it here. Might make things a bit clearer.


----------



## Tizy

Hello everyone, 

Lovely bumps girls. 

Helen, I understand you are becoming stressed with the whole issue, and I really hope you get to have a Home Birth, however I do think it is important that you remain open-minded, at the end of the day labour is very unpredicable and it can also be very dangerous, as much as you would like a home birth it may just not be possible. I too am considering home birth and at the end of the day it is your right to have the baby where you choose but it is also important to remember that the safety of both you and the baby has to be priority. I'm sure you know this already. 

Lastly and I don't mean to speak out of turn, but please remember that although you have had some 'difficult and unsupportive' situations arise through your prenatal care and you obviously have some prejudice against the system, (I can understand that to some degree) but the other ladies on here have chosen to put their trust and faith in the midwifery system and will be using a hospital for their labour, birth and after care. I'm just worried that some people, perhaps those who haven't had children before might become fearful and put off by a very biased view of things. At the end of the day there is a place for hospitals and care professionals in our country, they do a very difficult job and are very under resourced, as we have all learnt, but we wouldn't want to be without them would we?

Anyway, this is just my opinion, I am entitled to discuss it, I hope I haven't come across badly and I hope you can understand what I have said in the way it was meant. Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

I think that was well put Han and I agree. I feel for you Helen but I feel that your strong opinions and set plan is perhaps causing more trouble for you than needed and upsetting you unnecessarily? Midwives and staff are there to support you, your plans and what you want as best they can, not work against you which perhaps you think they are as you seem so out to get them? Writing a letter, I feel, wont help. Thats what your birth plan is for. To express you personal preferences. If they can, they adhere to it. 

I would love a home birth but being a first time Mum with no previous labour experience I feel for me it would not be my option at this stage. Fighting against staff and their professional opinions might not be the best way to go hence why I have taken it all in my stride and have kept an open mind with ALL aspects of pregnancy. Hospitals arent evil and whilst its been in the media a lot lately, I still put my faith in Leeds General although I do appreciate all hospitals arent the same.

Do you actually have GD, Ive looked back quite a way and cant see where you told us? I havent been told at all that gd patients are induced at 38 weeks at our hospital. I have a gtt for gd in September and dont see what the problem is? You have it, they deal with it the best they can. If they have to induce you because youre in trouble or ill health then surely thats better than you or your baby suffering?

X


----------



## cranberry987

I totally get where you're coming from. Maybe I'm being too strong about my views in here. I did start with a very open mind about my care and am not anti hospital at all. I have been treated very badly and truly believe that the entire maternity system is broken. I have been given one sided information and that seriously worries me. They are supposed to make sure that we have informed consent and in my situation they don't care. They refuse to answer simple questions such as where scans are done and if I hadn't thought to do my own research I would be none the wiser

I am talking about in my own specific situation tho and as things currently stand. There are many good reasons for induction and nothing is safe but often it is by far the safest option in a lot of situations. I have no problem with interventions if they're needed but they're just not needed as things currently stand in my situation. 

I dont actually think I'm being biased. I've looked at the research and guidelines and made an informed decision based on evidence. There are guidelines written for what they should do when diabetic women refuse induction so it's not an uncommon situation.


----------



## cranberry987

I'll write more later. Have my stats etc at home which will explain things.


----------



## Cherrybinky

If thats the case then your treatment has been poor and Ive never come across anyone else thats had this happen at all, its appalling. 

I was given leaflets to show where my scans would be, what floor etc and how to get there. Most people Ive dealt with have been helpful and happy to give me information. Theres no need for them not to help. Perhaps, talking to your midwife and explaining all this will help, my midwife is happy to do things on my behalf like phone calls, meetings etc. If shes not doing that for you, change midwives. 

More info would be helpful as we all want to support each other here and its not nice to have someone being treated badly. 
x


----------



## Tizy

I'm really sorry you are having a shit time with it all Helen, glad you read my post in the way it was meant. I know that there is a vast difference in the level of care you get at different hospitals. Maybe you should go in and have a big chat with your midwife, tell her all your concerns and then if your still unhappy maybe change midwives. You need to have someone from the hospital who understands your needs and preferences, becuase at the end of the day if you do need to go in, there should be a good overall history of what you need/want in your green notes and birth plan etc.

Regarding being biased, yes you seem to have done research but the problem is research can be reviewed and disected very spuriously and often fact isn't fact, so therefore it can be viewed in a bias way. For example I am from the 'no vaccination camp' yet there is alot of statistics and research that tells me that I should be vacinating my children, however there is also alot of research, on the same statistics, presented in a different way telling me I shouldn't vacinate, it depends which way you look at it.

Thanks for taking on board what I said re any concern or worry your views may raise, I appreciate that. Xxxx


----------



## cranberry987

Heres my letter to them. I dont know if Ill send it but it stops the info bouncing around in my head at least. Ive not included specific references to studies but theres plenty out there if you want to look. Will spoiler it so its not a massive wall of text.


Spoiler
I would like to complain about the treatment I have been receiving since being referred to the specialist Diabetic Obstrition Clinic at St Michaels Hospital in Bristol. There have been a number of issues and I have been hoping that each one would be the last and things would go smoothly from then, but more issues crop up and I am not prepared to receive treatment like this any more. It is stressful and I have lost all trust in the ability of the team to treat me.
My first contact with the hospitals system was when my Community Midwife called me on a Wednesday saying that they had just that day received a fax saying that I needed to be booked in asap for my clinic appt on the Monday. I had informed the clinic along with my GP that I was pregnant 4 weeks earlier. I had to attend my booking in appt with less than one days notice, unprepared and without the support of my partner as he wasnt given enough notice to get the time off work  I didnt even get the message until 6.30pm on the Wednesday and she wanted me there Thursday morning.
At my booking in appointment I was given incorrect information about what scans I would have, the Midwife told me that as I was having my dating scan at 8weeks I wouldnt get anything else until 20w as they dont do NT scans for anyone. I said that I would probably go ahead and get a private 12w scan for reassurance then, she went on to tell me how dangerous scans are and that I shouldnt have them for the health of the baby. I know there is a line of thought that the ultrasounds are unsafe, but the number of scans I have had/will have on the NHS I cant believe that an extra one would cause that much more damage. This was alarmist and upset me.
It turned out that I DO get a NT scan and the Midwife was just not up to speed on current procedures, it makes me wonder what else she got wrong. 
At my first clinic appointment at 8weeks I was informed that I would need to be induced at 40 week. I showed concern about this, but was told that it was due to the very real risk of still birth. No further information was offered. I went away without the information to make an informed decision about my care.
Around 10 weeks I was sent an appointment for an eye scan at the eye hospital. I am unable to make the only times which they have which is on a Friday morning between 8 and 11am. The eye hospital advised me to get referred to another hospital, I called the clinic and was told that I had no other choice, there was nowhere else I could be referred. This means I will go without apparently essential screening. If it is so important then why have such restrictive hours for the screening? I cancelled my appointment as I would not be able to make it, I was sent another in the post with a heading saying I had failed to attend my previous appointment and no more would be sent if I DNA again. I had called and cancelled so do not appreciate being told that I am wasting NHS resources.
This may have been done by my Community Midwife (at Nailsea Family Practice) or the clinic, I am not sure  around this time I noticed that on my maternity notes, it had been ticked to say that my birthing options have been discussed and consultant led birth has been agreed on. This certainly has not been discussed nor agreed. I was told that I would have to have an induction at 40w whatever the status of my diabetes, however, my options if I went into labour pre-40w were not discussed at all. I have altered my notes as I do not want everyone thinking that I have agreed to something with full informed consent.
At my second appointment at 12 weeks I was again told of the need to induce me, this time at 38 weeks. I was also told that my blood sugar would most likely shoot up by my next appointment at 16 weeks. At 16 weeks I had a third appointment and my blood sugar was still under control. I discovered that my HBA1c at 12 weeks had been 5.2 mmol (lower than pre pregnancy) which is a non-diabetic level meaning the fetus had a much lower chance of developing any congenital defects which may lead to stillbirth or complications after birth. I was again reminded that I would be induced at 38w. Again, no discussion as to why this was needed.
As I hadnt had a great experience at my first midwife appointment I decided that I would like to see the other midwife in the practice. I made the appointment on a day when I knew that she would be seeing me and made it clear that I wanted to see her specifically. I arrived and was told that the midwife I wanted to see was on holiday (something she surely knew a while beforehand) and I would be seeing the midwife I saw at booking in. At my 16 week midwife appointment she was unable to tell me specific information about local services. I asked about any council run exercise schemes for pregnant women and she had no information about this. I later found out that I can get free swimming, I would not have known this if I hadnt taken it upon myself to look specifically at antenatal swimming. Apparently leaflets should be given at booking in but I did not receive one. What else is there which she gets wrong or doesnt tell me. How am I supposed to trust her with my care?
I received a report of my 8w appointment around now. This stated that I was under the impression that I was on Metformin for infertility. I take these quote marks to mean that I was wrong. Well I can tell you Im not. I had been diagnosed with PCOS and at my pre-pregnancy checkup in October 2010 my HBA1c was 6.1, not perfect but not a level which they said needed medication. I raised the issue of taking Metformin myself as we had been trying to get pregnant for nearly a year and the nurse agreed that it I could take it if I wanted as it may help with my fertility and that I could take up to 2g per day, she said I should judge myself how much I wanted to take. She did not prescribe me Metformin because of concerns over my blood sugars.
I recently had my anomaly scan done at 18+6. This involved both myself and my husband taking a day off work each. Before I even got on the table the nurse told me it would be too early to see everything and I would have to come back. If its that obvious then why book me in. This was a waste of mine and the NHS resources. I raised the issue with my consultant at the appointment afterwards and she said they book people in earlier rather than later because people want to see the baby. Forgive me if Im wrong but doesnt the NHS work slightly differently? If I wanted to see my baby I couldnt just turn up and be given a scan, there would have to be a good reason for it due to strict control of limited resources. 
I had a fetal ECG booked for a few days later and it took my husband to point out to the consultant that if they couldnt see the heart today they werent going to be able to see it in enough detail 4 days later.
I had decided that I would like to have a discussion regarding the induction and at my consultant appointment raised the possibility that I could be monitored rather than automatically induced. I informed the consultant that I had done my research and this was an informed decision but had some points I wanted to discuss. I was hoping to get into a discussion about the reasons for induction, the risk factors and the alternatives available. 
She asked me what type of monitoring I would like as they dont actually do any. I stated that I would like a scan to check whether the placenta was starting to fail/age and I knew that it was only a snapshot but wondered if there was any other test available.
She told me at great length how it was a snapshot (thanks, Id just told her that) and its not something they do as theres no point as the baby may die two hours later. She later explained that it can be useful for picking up developing problems which seems quite useful to me. I could see we were not going to get anywhere with this conversation so asked for practical information about where the scans would be done, how often etc. She had no information about this as she said they never do it and that they could scan me constantly and could possibly still end up with a stillbirth.
NICE guidelines state that at and after 38 weeks Monitoring of fetal wellbeing should be offered to women with diabetes who are awaiting spontaneous labour so it doesnt seem unreasonable for me to ask for monitoring without knowing the specific name of the test. The consultant wrote in my notes what I had requested, again using quote marks. The conclusion I draw from this is that she thought I was being naive and hadnt done my research.
The reasons I feel induction is not currently necessary in my case.
Induction in diabetic women is a policy which the RCOG say is based on usual practice rather than sound research There are many studies showing there is an increased risk of stillbirths in diabetics(4-5 times higher), however, the term stillbirth includes those babies born after 24 weeks. Higher blood glucose has been shown to cause congenital defects which may be the cause of many of these premature labours. Excluding these statistics, a much lower incidence of stillbirths is observed, with many of the cases being due again to congenital defects. There is no evidence that induction would have saved these babies. I admit there are a number of so called unexplained still births and cases where the placenta has aged prematurely (just as there are in the wider population) which is why I believe it is prudent for me to go for monitoring. Sacks' study on induction of labour vs conservative management (ie monitoring) in diabetics says that they benefits of induction are unclear.
Induction itself carries risks and is more likely to lead to further interventions which have their own risks. I am happy to be induced if I develop complications however I will not subject my child to such risks based on this weak evidence.

I would like my concerns about the standard of my care to be replied to in full and answers to the following question:- 
I would like full details of why the clinic feels induction is needed in my specific situation and all risks associated with accepting or declining induction. 
Please send me information on the methods used to induce and all possible complications. 
I would like to know what percentage of inductions in diabetics go to c-section or instrumental delivery in St Michaels Hospital, Bristol or diabetics attending UBHT in general if you do not have this information.
What happens if the induction fails to bring on labour?
If I refuse induction, how will I be monitored, where will it happen, how often. What information will be sought and how will they know if/when I am in a situation where I need interventions.
I expect a balanced view based on evidence. My clinic have been unable and unwilling to address these issues for me which is why I write to you
I do not want induction to be brought up at any of my future appointments. I will discuss it once at 37 weeks if my situation remains as it is or sooner if I develop additional complications. Any discussion on induction because of diabetes must come based on new information regarding my health for example findings from a doppler scan. Please make my team aware of this so that I dont have to go through any additional unnecessary stress.

Hopefully you can see why Ive been so unhappy with my care. Im not even talking about home birth yet, just my refusal to be induced as things currently stand. If I was having a hospital birth it would be exactly the same.

Right, off for armpit wax, ouch!


----------



## Rees

Awww, Amy! Yay for bubs moving with the light :) I like annoying my baby already by poking it when I can feel it, it already has a different temperment from it's big sister, she would kick back, mostly into my cervix though :lol:

Rach - True Blood was good, Luke also thinks there's more to come with the Tommy storyline, I'm not so sure, although I can see him ripping off Maxine I wonder if Jessica would help Hoyt out on this one though?

Helen - I don't know if there's anything in pregnancy is stress free! All we get is bombarded by the media by what to do and what not to do, 25 years ago my mum didn't have all of this and I'm fine, so what's changed??

Is there any way that you can change midwives completely? I changed my Dr surgery the week after I found out I was pregnant due to my feelings that my previous midwife didn't really give a shit and was completely losing touch (Have since found out so many bad things about her that I'm glad she's not my midwife). I met my current midwife after I'd had Tegan and she was lovely then and still is now, I actually get phone calls from her when I ask for them and she's called to make sure I knew about the changes to my 20 week scan (the old one wouldn't have done that, nor would the Dr's in my old surgery).

I can understand them inducing a woman who has type 1 diabetes and is on insulin such as my bestie, but you're type 2 and I don't understand why they're pushing you for induction when as best as I can gather you are managing it very well with your diet (much better than my dad!)


I've had a lovely long lie in today :) until noon where I got in the shower and felt dizzy coz I hadn't eaten (twat) Still feeling a wee bit dizzy now but I've just had my lunch - tuna and cheese sarnie, so tempted to buy a sandwich toaster coz that is super yummy when the tuna is warm and the cheese has melted, mmmmmmmm! All I want to do is go back to bed, but then that's not gonna help my recovery from chicken pox at all :( boohoo :(


----------



## Cherrybinky

First of all, ouch to the armpit wax! Cant beat a razor in the bath lol. 

My personal view on your letter is thats too long and drawn out. Anyone who receives that will wonder why its been written and where to start with the issue ie hospital, midwife etc. I would keep a copy of it and go straight to you midwife. The reason I say this is she is the start of the chain and your concerns and issues should be brought to her attention and she should be able to deal with it or at least help. Going over her head wont help you. 

I told my Dr I was pregnant from 4 weeks. I saw a midwife at 8 weeks, booked early and she filled in my notes WITH ME at the 8 week appointment. I then booked for a 12 week appointment there and then for bloods and awaited my letter for my scan which the midwife sorted out. All my appointments, scans and issues have been dealt with by midwives at my local practice or hospital. I understand why you're so cross and certainly upset but it still seems to me that there is more being made of things than needed. 

If Id been told to see a consultant, Id go, hear them out and take it on board. If you tell them you dont want to be induced, thats your choice and they cannot make you, only advise. You want a home birth, so go ahead with it. Your midwife should be there for you as will your doula and its your personal wishes. I cant see the problem here, sorry hun.

I hope you can get it sorted out as Im sure along with myself, no one likes seeing you go through all this upset and confusion. 

XX


----------



## Cherrybinky

Leigh, dunno if Hoyt would help out as he sort of disowned his Mum over Jessica. I might ask Marshall Allman who plays Tommy what happens in the long run as I get to meet him next weekend wooop. It was a great ep, cant wait for the next one. Ive got Pretty Little Liars to watch tomorrow too.

I dont get the type 2 induction either. Like I said my bump buddy has major high sugar levels and they havent even given her a change in diet etc and she will deliver as normal to term. Perhaps its just extra precaution. Id just go with it it it were me, being induced just 2 weeks early will probably be a godsend by the end!

X


----------



## cranberry987

Im gonna spoiler this in case people dont want to read it, Im aware its super boring and im banging on about it.



Spoiler
I think that the issues in themselves are small things but its everything together that compounds things. Imagine how you would feel if you were breathless and went to the hospital and they told you youd need surgery then you later found out you just needed an inhaler. Yes theres a risk of lung failure if youre breathless, but youd hope theyd assess you first to see if it was a true risk. Thats a simplistic example I know but kinda illustrates how I see the situation.

As a said Im not sure if Ill send it, but it will be to PALS if I do I think as they can deal with the seperate issues. 

Its not the fact that they want to induce me, its the fact that they will not stop banging on about it, therefore I have to bang on about it all the time. Im aware its really boring but dont want to get boxed into a corner and end up on a path Im not happy with. Its not as simple as just saying no to induction as they stress me out about it every single appointment. Come 38w they will be putting pressure on me to accept and I really dont need to be in a stress when Im trying to convince my body that its safe to labour. If they were to tell me about it and explain all the risks etc once then fine, but every single appointment they get the dead baby card out.

The MW is crap so I cant count on any support there, Im not sure if Ive told you but I spoke to someone else last week who had her, shes just given birth and had serious SPD. She went to her at 20w pretty much unable to walk and was told that she was just a bit worn down and its fine dear. She wasnt happy so went to her GP who told her that it was serious SPD and she would have ended up in a wheelchair for the rest of the pregnancy if she hadnt persisted.

Armpit wax was fiiiiine, it is quite horrific the first few times but its over quick then it lasts for ages and the hairs get less wirey quite fast. I usually epilate every few days so it doesnt hurt - just get a few hairs each time, but Ive been lazy last few weeks so they'd all grown back.

Have dentists at 4pm, been having sensitive teeth in three which have fillings, think they can just coat them in stuff tho so easy peasy.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jesus, you epilate, I learned that at college years back, ouch lol

Ive had major sensitive teeth and its been worse in pregnancy so I sympathise. Id never had a filling or tooth out in my life and he did 3 pinhead fillings, including one 2mm from the nerve. I cried LOL. It didnt work so I have to go back after Xmas and have it taken out :( 

Im attacking crochet now. Scarf done, hat in process. Im quite enjoying it. 
X


----------



## cranberry987

urg fillings suck. Im trying not to get em done if I can while preggers, theyre not that bad now after all, if theyre screaming pain toothache then Ill go for it tho. Stupid thing is when I was about 10 I had 4 fillings and have had none since, only ever get problems in those 4 teeth.

I rly need to get rich to go to the dentist too, hes not been in all the time we've been together which is 17 years now. Im sure he'll need false teeth when hes older, or maybe he'll be one of those annoying ppl who has great teeth without trying.


----------



## Rees

Yay for scarf being done Rach :) Did you do a flower popper in the end?

Helen - I just looked at the RCOG guidelines for GBS and I'm confused but I'm going to push for the anti-biotics in labour, particularly with the added chicken pox shit! I also read the guidelines on pregnant women with chicken pox, I was never told the full risks/complications of the drugs I was given, which I was meant to be given within 24 hours of noticing the rash, I didn't know what it was at first and went to the docs a day after it had appeared, I should have been offered it then but wasn't and didn't get it until day 4!

I also should have been hospitalised with my headache, dizziness and vomiting, again I wasn't. I'm assuming this is because only 0.3% of pregnant women develop chicken pox and I'm guessing they rarely see it here! I feel like a guinea pig!

So in a way I feel like you Helen, incredibly pissed off, but then they don't really know what to do with me because it's so bloody rare!

PALS do sound like the best people to send your letter too, but I do strongly suggest you change midwives and put in your notes that you don't not want to have any appointments with the bad midwife :hugs:

I still haven't gone and gotten dressed, still sat here in my towel, guess it's time to bugger off!

Hope you all have good afternoon's! :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Been super busy at work all day - humph!!! My brain totally isn't engaged in work mode at the mo. 

Helen, I've read through the letter and wowzers! Seems like one thing after another for you. I do agree with Rachel though, I think it is long winded and a little tedious to read. My advice would be to bullet point it and shrink it down so that the person handling the complaint can pick out the main 'problems'. Perhaps like this for example:

' Issues I would like to raise:

First Contact

Despite informing my doctor of my pregnancy 4 weeks previously, I had to attend my booking in appt with less than one days notice, unprepared and without the support of my partner as he wasn&#8217;t given enough notice to get the time off work
I was given incorrect information about what scans I would have...etc etc

I just think it will be easier to read and you're more likely to get a reasonable and fully addressed response to something like that. 

Like Rachel says, appointments should be pretty standard and I guess you'res should have also gone something like this: Inform the doctor, 8 week scan (reassurance - not everyone gets this), 12 week scan, first midwife appointment around 18 -16 weeks (dependant on where you live), booking in appointment around 12-16 weeks, Anomally scan 18-22 weeks, most are around 20 weeks and then my next appointment is 24 weeks to see the midwife. I have no idea what happens after this, but I guess they will tell me at my next appointment. 

Hope you get some reassurance. Maybe try not to stress, put aside what has happened so far and try to think positive about getting this mess sorted out. Oh, I'm sure you probs know this, don't believe everything you read on the net! Often information is out of date or incorrect. I only mention it becuase I sometimes forget and start looking through pages of info and get myself into a 'tiz' before I remember that I shouldn't believe everything I read!!

I went to the dentist and had two white fillings without any injection, they will replace them with proper fillings after baby is born! Don't think you're meant to have any fillings whilst preggers - hope that helps. 

Hi Leigh, sorry you've had a rough time too, its crazy isn't it, and you shouldn't be made to feel like a guinea pig, its so hard to know if the correct protocol is being followed when the docs are probs unsure aswell!

Rachel, well done for perservering with the scarf!

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Im not sure Ill send it, will def need a re write if I do, just nice to get it all down on paper, cathartic.

Ive got a bloody silver filling which is the main one which is sensitive - its def got a hole in and pre preg a different private dentist said it might fix itself so lets wait and see, then i got preg and they cant drill it out because the mercury might get into my blood stream or something mental like that. I think its safeish to drill now, its just the injections which are a risk, ive not looked into it, but its not madly painful atm so im just gonna leave it. I think I might stay with this dentist after the freeness runs out actually, theyre quite nice and its near the M5 so easy to get to.

Work is really quiet this week, I really should have gone for a swim but just didnt quite have enough time in between things. Have fitness pilates tmw morning. Ive checked and its not the shit one, if she turns up Im getting my gun!


----------



## pink sparkle

Wow i always seem to miss so much when i have a day off!

Ive written a response out several times but im not great with words and dont know how well it reads back. All i can say is that i agree with Hannah and Rachel 100%. I respect we are all individuals but iam choosing to have faith in my NHS maternity unit as i have twice before and as i have stressed several times i have had two labours in hospital with no intervention and no stiches (yay) and i have two perfectly beautiful children. Sometimes i think if theres too much of a plan its more likely that it wont happen that way. To set in stone this and that seems unrealistic specially when you have never experienced labour. It could be so different to what you expect as it was with me both times on the other hand it may be just as you thought (not that it will necessarily be worse than you think fingers crossed we all find it easier). I would never miss a consultant appointment they can check and monitor my baby as much as they want. 

Well ive forgotten literally everything else that i have read

Rach your hat and scalf are fab! Your now a pro at crochet!

Baby deacon and hearts your bumps are great! Hearts you do not look like big ugly whale you look glowing huni you put my bump to shame! x


----------



## cranberry987

Maybe I've not been v clear. I don't have a set in stone plan if what i demand to happen. You all seem to think that I'll ignore all medical advice and birth at home whatever the situation. I will be happy to be induced if needs be but that will not be because of the reasons they've given so far. I hardly even mention home birth in the letter apart from my midwives reaction. 

I would go to consultant appts if they did anything at all. They don't do any monitoring. I do it all myself and call the diabetic nurse if I need them. The consultants are obstetricians and until I have any complications such a high bp or pre eclampsia or anything else there's nothing they can do. I thought the same oh it's better to get checked out but all they do is ask me how I am, check I'm taking my vitamins and tell me of their plans for the birth. 

I think maybe we should just leave it tbh. Can't agree on everything can we. 

In other news. I just got the last chicken in tesco. Woo


----------



## Rees

Yay for the last chicken Helen :) 

I ended up having beef noodles for tea as I didn't fancy tea when Luke and Tegs ate! Tomorrow the plan is scampi, new potatoes and veg, mmmmmm! I want tomorrow night's tea now!

Went for the walk, had ice cream, Tegs has now had ice cream twice and got it all over her pram which was starting to look minging, so as soon as she was in bed and had shut up (she was saying night night to her teddy's, giving a rag doll her milk and then saying morning to them! :haha:) I decided to wash the pram - already looking clean :)

I got so knackered I had to have another bloody lie down once we got in, it was very warm and humid too, but good to get out, despite a tantrum from Tegs because she wanted to climb up and down the steps instead of walking around them (strange child).

Oh, I've done a bumpy pic! :) I'm wearing my new top, it's lush, it makes me look proper pregnant :D and I managed to drip ice cream down it loads, but wet wiped it straight away so I can wear it again tomorrow :haha:
So this is me at 15+2 :)

I'm getting rather annoyed with the ad's on this site. It knows what I've been looking at, I usually get the findaproperty ad because I use the site to look for new houses/flats, today, because I went looking to see what Jade's lovely new pram looks like I've got a gumtree ad! Is it just me this bothers?? (Probably is because I can get really funny about the stupidest of things :lol: )


----------



## pink sparkle

Rees - great bump pic x no the adds get on my nerves too...i think its weird that they know what you were looking at a bit like your being watched by your comp! lol x


----------



## cranberry987

It's google ads I think. Or powered by it or something. Only way together rid is delete your cookies every time you do anything but who can be arsed to do that. The one which rly annoys me says something like 5 reasons you will never get pregnant. Just pisses me off thinking how I'd feel if I saw that when I was ttc. 

You look great in that and nice and preggers. Not a drip in sight.


----------



## Rees

I'm so glad it's not just me with the Ads :) It used to be really good useful ads, but I've noticed that over the past 2 months they've become worse :shrug: You used to get ads with Mothercare etc.. on and with a discount code which was really useful, now, nada! I've not seen a Mothercare ad for ages on here! The ones at the bottom of the page are the worse, they're really nasty and kinda seem judgemental! Much like the ones you seem to get Helen!

Think I'm gonna dig out the wii fit and see what my weight is *gulp* I'm very bored so afterwards I might go on the 360 and play some more Fable :)


----------



## Rees

Woohoo! I love being ill :)

My wii fit says I've lost 5lb, considering I've not been on it since 3rd June and have put weight on I'd say that's pretty good :) At my 12 week scan I was 111kg, I'm now just under 108kg! AND I have a bump! Yay for only fancying noodles :lol: Rather chuffed now :) Might have to get on my mum's electronic scales tomorrow and see what that says (and maybe do Tegs too :) Not had her weighed in yonks and interested to see what I'm lifting!)


----------



## cranberry987

Yey to less weight. Make sure you start to get your veg down ya again now that you're on the way to being better tho. 

Something rly cute just happened. Rich put his head on tummy and I felt like three punches or something and he heard it! Had been using Doppler and hb was going louder and quieter so swimming all over the place tonight.


----------



## Rees

Awwww! That's a lovely moment :) One to treasure :)

Really looking forward to getting loadsa veggies on my plate for tea tomorrow :) yum yum, only thing now is that I'm feeling peckish! Uh oh.... :haha:


----------



## cranberry987

I can say that I heartily recommend tomatoes. Lol. Bought 5 packs today. Least they're healthy. Were going out for a meal with my 'rents tmw. They only live an hour away but they're driving to a campsite "near" us. Will take them 90 mins to get there and it's 30 min drive to our bleeding house. What's the point! Stupid old people. They want somewhere to stay in the van when baby is here. It's like a luxury camper. Itd be the first thing I'd buy if I won the lottery, well not theirs ofc, a bigger one!!


----------



## sunshine623

Rees, great bump pic! I swear I still don't hardly have one at all! I'm so jealous!

As for the dental stuff, I'll give my usual info/rant. lol I'm a dental hygienist and we usually try not to do any fillings when you're pregnant, but if you have to have one it's best to do it during the second trimester. I read on different sites SOOOO often women who are having horrible tooth aches and put it off because they're pregnant and feel like they're protecting their baby by not having anything done about it. Believe me, that is the complete opposite of the truth. If it's just some hot/cold sensitivity or a broken piece of a tooth that's not bothering you, by all means wait it out. But if you are having a serious tooth ache that's your body telling you there's something wrong (most likely an abscess which is an infection that can spread throughout your body). Not sure if your alls problems meet that criteria, but I just wanted to mention it. We all want to protect our babies, but that also means we have to protect the vessel in which they are currently growing. If there's an infection in our body, it needs to be addressed, whether it's your tooth or your foot or your ear, it's all connected. Oh, and if it's mostly hot/cold sensitivity try a toothpaste for sensitive teeth. They usually take a few weeks to work, but often give major relief when they do work.

Ok, there's my rant. Not trying to offend anyone, just help and inform. Hope everyone is having a good night! I'm off to take Lily for a walk, and then I think I'll go after Gus with the flashlight again! lol :)


----------



## cranberry987

I suppose it's because it's hard to know what's wrong when you get a toothache could be infection or anything. I've decided to leave it until it's a constant pain. One is a filling needs doing but that's been since march and it's only rly sensitive. Other is chipped filling and third just sensitive again. If it was that painful tho I'd go get em done. Imagine going into labour with toothache >><<


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls, 

Hope youre well. 

Back to the dentist thing. Ive been petrified of dentists all my life and hadnt been to one for at least 16 years when I plucked up the courage to see one a few years back private. I had terrible treatment so never went back and it made me even more scared. So, last year with my sensitive teeth I decided to join an NHS one here in Leeds. Fantastic service but hes made my teeth worse since filling them and poking them. I cant even eat one one side properly now. He did however, tell me to use Colgate sensitive and that it would take weeks to work, it does. Its amazing and much better than Sensodyne that I was using before. 

I forgot to mention, I got weighed on Monday and had lost 2lb, no idea how but I was quite pleased so that was me at 14st 11.

I also remembered where my 19th tattoo was lol, its an anchor on the back of my leg!

Im watching Jezza Kyle again, I dont know why I put myself through it! Might crochet myself a hat for winter today too. I have loads already as Im a hat fan but will be nice to have done it myself. 

Hope you all have a good day
XX


----------



## Rees

You're really getting the hang of this crochet lark :) I'm tempted to have a go :)

As for dentists, I've not been since I was 8 months pregnant with Tegan 2 years ago, when Tegs was having her first Christmas everyone got sent a letter saying they were going private so I've been on the NHS waiting list since, and I've got my first appointment in 2 years next month, bet I'm gonna have to cancel it because they put my scan on the same day :lol: It's a big appointment for the 3 of us though, Luke got kicked out of his last dentist for refusing treatment or something and has been in pain for years with his wisdom teeth but could never be arsed to go to the emergency dentist, and it'll be Tegan's first time!

It'll be interesting to see if they say that Tegs also has teeth missing, I have 5 adult teeth missing, but my mouth is small and the bottom ones are overcrowded and the top ones are gappy! So it's probably a good thing that I'm missing teeth :lol: Although we won't know for a few years yet I spose, still waiting on her canine's to come through, they keep threatening but never appear :(

Teething toddlers are the worst :(


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ooh have a go Leigh. I went and got a crochet and knit magazine from Tesco. It was £7.99 and I nearly died but it had a crohet hook, knitting needles and 6 balls of wool in plus lots of basic patterns. 

I ended up using YouTube and websites to help me though as I found the mag hard work to follow. Its very time consuming and therapeutic, I love it. X


----------



## cranberry987

rach - I find vids much easier to follow, can see how theyre doing it a lot better. i cant follow written instructions, my brain just doesnt take them in.

leigh- can you not find another nhs dentist in the area? a months wait is really long, or maybe im just lucky. Ive found one a few miles away from us (so not in the same village, the ones here are pathetic) and can get an appt in days.

how childish that they would kick him off the books for refusing treatment, not like hes making them have toothache, theyre his teeth. probably something about bullshit targets tho - no patient must have toothache for longer than 3 weeks even if they havent told you about it.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yes I found the YouTube vids much easier to follow and pause as I was working bit by bit. The beginner ones were great as they were slow. 

Ive done a post/poll on wee/CM leakage lol Its concerning me now, I shall speak with midwife. I dont want to spend the rest of my pg wearing pads :( Anyone else suffering ?
x


----------



## cranberry987

Ive been fine apart from a few coughing fits. Just bad luck maybe that youre having it. Tbh the mw will probably tell you to do your pelvic floor exercises which i know freak you out. Im not sure theres much more can be done apart from go to the loo more often just to squeeze a bit of pee out. Good idea to give them mw a call tho if its bothering you

x


----------



## Rees

They wanted to pull one of his teeth I think!

We were on the waiting list for the next available NHS dentist, the Peninsula Medical School at Plymouth has just had some dentists graduate so I think that's why we now have one!

We're based up at the SureStart centre. Half of the people that left my old dentists we put into the one where Luke got kicked out of (my mum included!) and the other half has gone to SureStart, there was already a dentist there but I guess they've now got another one. It's bad down here for dentists though, shockingly bad :( They all keep going private and no one has any money down here!

Rach - I use video's on youtube for some of the tougher cross stitch stitches, like french knots, seeing the instructions on paper and then seeing them done is another thing entirely :lol:

Might have to go and buy a magazine for crochet :lol: My auntie can do it too so if I get truly stuck I'll have to go and see her for help :) My mum is shit at crochet, but knitting she's ace at! I'll have to take some piccies of some of her stuff :) 

She's done a Charlie Bear for the baby, doing a Peppa Pig for Tegs and then doing her a poncho :)

If you look in the album of Tegs as a wee newborn on my facebook you should see the little bunny slippers that my mum made :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ive been doing them every couple of days actually and feeling better with them and not so cringey lol. I have mw appt on 16th August for urine, bp etc so will mention it then along with my other questions. 
X


----------



## Rees

I have TONS of discharge, and I know it's discharge as I can see it as I wipe, it's started to slow down a bit now, but I'm at home and going to the toilet when I'm feeling a build up, when I'm back at work I'll be shoving pantyliners in my bag! Although I'm feeling damp today so I might have to pop one on today to stop my legs from rubbing :(


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive had an awful night...think i have thrush again...also woke up in really bad pain lower tum right accross from one side to the other. Thought it was because i needed a wee but even after i went i was in so much pain. I even woke up dh thought i might have to got to hosp. Tried to lay on my left side but the pain was worse so had to keep walking around. Eventually managed to get back into bed and get some sleep. I need to phone the docs because i refuse to pay again for thrush treatment again, but dont want him to tell me to go to hosp as i dont have anyone to go with and also have ds with me who wont be able to go to labour ward assessment which is where they will send me. Was thinking of calling the mw but shes useless too and will say its up to you what you do. Grrr. Im pretty sure theres nothing wrong but then a part of me is thinking what if i have an infection which is more serious than thrush and/or what if im having mild contractions and stuff is happening in there. God i feel poo...poor me hehe x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Oh Jayne, Im so sorry that must be horrid. When I had food poisoning a few weeks ago the pain was horrible and I couldnt get comfy any way. 

How come youre paying for thrush treatment, I have a Maternity Exemption card for free prescriptions. I even got all my allergy sprays and tablets free. Ill be damned if Im paying lol. Hope you feel better soon and see Dr?

X


----------



## Rees

:( Jayne :hugs:

How about ringing the midwife and ask if she can come out to you to examine you and see what's going on and explain that you can't get into the hospital because you have you're little boy?


----------



## pink sparkle

Rach i always end up paying because its so hard to get into the docs so i give up and just get the treatment myself. Ive tried calling them but ive got to phone back after 2 for a phone app. I will just tell the doc about the thrush and he will prob leave me a prescription at reception to pick up. Rees good idea i will try and give her a call (probably wont answer) shes not much use tbh not very assertive...tells you what you you can do and leaves you to make the decision whereas i kinda like their advice and like them to say no i think you should or shouldnt etc. She will tell me to go day assessment im sure. I really dont want hubby to leave work as he dont get paid and will have to take it as holiday. 

Rach i havent been given an exemption card. Cant remember ...do you have to fill a form out for one? x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yeah my midwife filled my form in at my 8 week appt. It came a couple of weeks later. I have to say, our Drs is quite easy to get into thankfully. Usually dame day or the day after. 
Id just ring and say youre pregnant and have thrush, youre right they will prob leave 'script at reception for you. I refuse to pay £7.50 for one unless Im dying so getting my allergy treatments free was great. £23 worth!
x


----------



## pink sparkle

Im defo not paying for it this time i only treated myself a couple of weeks ago...getting so fed up of it. I wish they would do some tests though to check it is defo thrush and that i dont need something stronger as they keep saying sometimes you need a few treatments before it clears up. Im sure there is other stuff they could give me other than the stuff you get over the counter. I will defo get to talk to someone today they may tell me to go in. Im really sore down there too :(


----------



## Rees

Hopefully you'll get in to see someone then!

I got a form to fill out for free prescriptions, but my midwife put the wrong date on it at first so I asked for a new one and got it, but haven't sent it off yet, we just got one each because of tax credits I've not had to pay for my prescriptions since I was pregnant with Tegs because once my maternity leave ended only I was working!


----------



## pink sparkle

I havent been paying for any prescriptions i just tick the pregnant box on the back. Just called the mw just as i said she told me to call the day assessment unit. Or call the doc after 2 but i dont think the doc will see me he will prob tell me to go there too grrr! Oh well just have to wait for dh to get back from work and go then. Crap having no good friends to help or any other family to rely on when mums not available.


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jayne, my friend whos just had her baby had thrush and similar all the way through her pg. She'd just get rid then it would be back again :( Its horrible. I think Ive had thrush about 3 times in my 34 years and the last time I scrubbed the itching till it was super sore (bad I know!) 

I just rang my midwife about the wetness. She said its perfectly normal and some ladies get it right through pg some only a week before theyre due etc. She said it can be horrible and feel very wet or just damp and unless its running down my leg or smells/looks weird its fine. She said to wear light liners and Ill probably notice its not urine but just watery normal discharge. Shes SO nice :) 
X


----------



## pink sparkle

Im glad shes nice and put your mind at rest x

My mw is ok just seems to give me another number to ring lol obviously too busy! I think its how it works in my area now that any concerns are dealt with my day assessment unit at the hospital to take the pressure off the community mw who are understaffed. Its only a 10 min drive to the hosp unit but obv the no kids policy is a bit of a pain really. Oh i will be ok i think im just having a 'feel sorry for myself day'! all the fretting will be for nothing x


----------



## Rees

Why don't you give them a ring and explain the situation and ask if he can come along with you as you've got no one to look after him? I don't know how the expect single mums who have no support to do these type of things!

With my scans it says at the local hospital that children are not allowed in, in the one for the main hospital it says nothing, so I'm gonna be cheeky and ask if my mum and Tegs can come in and see the baby too :)

Just got my new scan date through, same day as before 25th August (month before my birthday!!) and at 10am. So it'll be a big breakfast at BHS afterwards then :) and shopping for pink or blue! :happydance:


----------



## xheartsx

Hello ladies,

well today is a very sad day for me because i am just about to walk out the doors of work and not come back!!! It's not a job i hate, and i really like the ladies i work with, so it's quite sad :( Still, i know i can now relax and enjoy my pregnancy a bit more so it's not all bad.

They took me out at lunch and paid for my nails to get done, and just gave me a little glift of soap n glory stuff.

I can't believe this day has finally come! We've been talking about it for so long!!

Hope you're all OK on this sunny day.


----------



## pink sparkle

Jade - sorry that its your last day at work..would be so much easier if you hated it! Sounds like you have had a lovely day with your colleagues which is nice x

Well ive finally spoken to the doc leaving me at prescription at reception so i will head on over there when dh gets home as cba to get ds changed again has got through two sets of clothes already and is mucky again! Toddling around in nappy and t-shirt covered in yogurt. He just said if the pains come back and get worse seek advice from the hospital (like i didnt know that ...div!) I said about how many times ive treated myself he said try once more and were see what were left with...sounds great lol! Oh well at least im not paying for it this time no doubt ill have it again in a week or so.


----------



## Tizy

Hi girlies, 

Jayne so sorry to hear you've been in pain, hope you get it sorted soon. I'm a lucky girl as I've never really had thrush or cystitis etc, sounds painful. 

Jade, happy Maternity Leave (soon!) I'm sure you'll enjoy the time off, sad it is that you have to leave your place of work, especially since you all get on together. I'm actually quite fed up of my work this week, my mind is distracted but I'm hoping I'll get back into it soon :) I've probably got another 14 weeks to go!!!!#

Leigh, hope your feeling better, yey for the scan date! Its Helen to find out next (next week I think - hopefully baby will be co-operative) and then you. Not sure who else is still to find out?

I've been off today so Mark and I have been sorting some more of baby 'Roscoe's' Nursery!!! Yey we've finally decided on a name!! A little unusual but most of the peeps we have told seem to like it. We thought of these nicknames to match: Baby Coe, Roco, Ossy etc etc, anything but Ross (we're not keen on that - sozza if I offen anyone there!). 

So the nursery is painted and I've done the skirting boards today, Mark painted the door then we went to a carpet shop and picked out the carpet, hopefully it will be fitted next week. The next time Mark has a day off we'll be putting up the furniture and then I will do a picture to show you all. Probably be a few more weeks yet. I'll be glad when its done!

Hope everyone else is good.

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jade, Im so sorry its made you sad. How nice that the ladies did those things for you. Its hard to find work these days let alone somewhere you like being :( 

Jayne, thank god you can go get sorted :) 

Han, I like Ossy but if hes Roscoe, Id call him Roscoe. We dont shorten Isobel or Xander and Im Kitty cant really be shorted although I have to stop calling her Kitty Kat!
Cant wait to see youre nursery. Im a bit upset we dont have one really although as shes sharing with Isobel, Pete said he will paint the green wall magnolia now and we can add more pink :) 

X


----------



## cranberry987

Jayne, sorry about the thrush. hope the script does the job. annoying that they dont allow kids in, as if you want to have to worry about childcare if you need a checkup. they dont seem to think things through sometimes

jade, last day of work aww. enjoy your free time tho. do you have any plans?

Han - exciting about the nursery :) and i like the name, its got lots of possibilities tbh so you can choose ossy or roco or whatever depending on what suits best.

Ive had a good day, pilates at 11.45 was ace, was the teacher from saturday who was great. it was basically all legs and arse and there was only really a bit at the end i couldnt do, but i did it sat on a medicine ball. going to buy one I think, feels so nice doing pelvic tilts on it, really releases your lower back. then had work and a nurse told me i looked a bit pale and I felt ill after that lol, was fine before. ate a few crackers and she said i was pinker :shrug: 

off for dinner with my parents now, really want to just sit and veg, dont want to go eat in some random pub. Theyre coming over tmw and Ill have to find some DIY for my Dad to do or he'll get grumpy sitting and talking like a normal person. Guttering needs clearing.... cant send an old man up a 30ft ladder tho can I.


----------



## Rees

Jade - :hugs: It's always sad to leave work when you enjoy it

Jayne - Hopefully this is the last time you have to treat it and that it just goes away! Doc sounds silly!

Han - feeling loads better now ta :) I quite like Roco as a little nickname, really cute :)

Rach - Kitty Kat is cute :) Like I said on your facebook earlier we call Tegan Tegosaurous! But she used to growl a lot :haha:

Helen - Maybe get your dad to sort some furniture out? Stumped for ideas on that one!


I really was looking forward to my tea of scampi, new potatoes and veg. But Luke left the skin on the carrots (grrrr, it's lazy!) and the peas were done in the microwave, his brother some how got invited around for tea and the scampi I had was slightly pink? He says it's normal, I don't like to eat anything pink (I'm fussy) and when we've had it before it's been fine, I don't know if he got a different brand or not so I flat out refused to eat it, I had about 2 of the new potatoes but my heart wasn't in it. 

That was at 6, I'm now starving and don't know what to eat, there's bugger all in as we've been going shopping every day and getting just what we need for lunch/tea. I don't want a sarnie, and so the only other thing that's left is bloody noodles, again. Tempted by the fact that there's a chinese literally around the corner!

Looking at the 3 bedroom house tomorrow :happydance: however they want us to prove that we bring in £23k a year, apparently we do according Luke (news to me, but then, we must be doing it as I've worked that out too!)

With most of the letting agents properties they don't want you to be getting housing benefit, this house says no such thing, and surely we're more likely to be reliable considering we're getting housing benefit and have our second child on the way :shrug: But then we don't actually need to disclose that to them, depends on how deep they want to check us out!

This is the house if anyone's curious? 3 bedroom house/cottage

It looks small downstairs and no pictures of the bedrooms, however the houses on that street are usually bigger than the one on my street now (Grew up round the corner from where I am now and the new place is literally 5 mins if that up a hill). They were asking £645 a month for it and I noticed yesterady that they'd dropped it by £20 a month (saves us £240 a year!) Hopefully it'll be of a good size, and will suit us more than our cottage now, and I really want a bath! :haha:


----------



## Cherrybinky

oooh Leigh, that IS a lovely cottage. Petes on £21k a year plus over time and its easy to miss out where money goes (we found!). I would never ever pay £645 for a place OMG. Were in a large 3 bed house for £470 a month and thats enough !

My craving is scampi. I could eat bowls of it just with tartar sauce and dont seem to be getting it often enough lol. 
X


----------



## Rees

£470 :O We pay £495 now for a tiny 2 bed cottage, I can stand in the bathroom and touch the walls from the centre!

But then, we pay extra because of the part of the country we're in! I'd go for a 2 bed house if it was 2 double bedrooms, but ones with decent sized bedrooms are hard to come by. We also need a house with decent ceiling height, Luke has knocked his head on the beams on more than one occasion by jumping over Tegan's toys :haha: and coming down the stairs.

Cornish people from the Victorian era were stumpy! The majority of my family still are, I think it's the Scottish blood from my Grandad that's given me average height, and Luke is part Manc and is well over 6 foot so he needs somewhere where he can stretch properly :lol:


----------



## Cherrybinky

I was actually going to say could be the areas. Were in cheapo Leeds up North lol. Petes 6'5" and has banged his head a few times on things and taken a chunk out! I'm glad he's so tall, I don't do short men lol. 
I'm sat eating a full punnet of on the vine crispy cherry toms and I'm not even hungry but they made my mouth water!
X


----------



## Rees

I still don't know what to eat! And time is getting on...

Oh, I've nearly finished the 4th True Blood book, in the book there is a Marnie, but she's a shifter, witch and also on vampire blood!

And slightly more off topic.... My mum works as a lollipop lady in the school I went to and the one where Tegs will go, a few years back she'd left her lollipop against a wall while she went to turn some lights on, as she came back a car tooted at her and had stolen her lollipop! 
She's since got a new one and that's all fine now, but she's just taken the dog out for a walk and seen a lollipop in a shop! It's a shop that sells strange items and curiosity things. She now doesn't know what to do, I've told her to go in and enquire about it, after all, it's still council property! :rofl: You wouldn't think that it'd turn up again, let alone in a shop! My mum is quite well known too!


----------



## sunshine623

Hi all! 

Jayne, sorry you're feeling bad. I'm surprised the doctor didn't want to see you to make sure it wasn't a different type of infection. If you've treated it that much, I would think it would be gone by now. I know sometimes you have to go through 2 rounds of meds, but shouldn't be more than that.

Jade, how sad to be out of a job you like! I get annoyed at mine, but I really do love it. I would hate it if I ever had to quit. At least you'll get to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! :)

Leigh, awwww Tegs first dental appointment will be great! They're so cute when I get to see them at that age! :) I hope the house hunting goes well. We'd love to sell our condo and buy a house, but we're waiting a little while. Put the condo for sale couple of years ago and it didn't sell because the housing market here is awful right now. :(

Han, yay for deciding on a name!!! Little Roscoe sounds adorable! :) We've got to do some more cleaning out still, too. Think I'm gonna tackle that this weekend.

I hope you all have a lovely evening! I'm off to walk Lily when the sun goes down a little. It's still sooooo hot outside but she keeps begging for a walk. I think I might melt out there!


----------



## pink sparkle

Morning ladies, Rees i keep saying to my oh lets just sell up and move down devon/cornwall and private rent but hes into owning his property (not that you really do you just pay the bank rent instead of the landlord imo). Just wish one of us could get a job down there so hate living in the city! I dream of nice walks along the beach. Next best thing is that we plan to get a trailer tent next year and plan to spend every other weekend away in it although a four hour trip is a bit far for a two night stay so devon and cornwall may not get visited so much at the weekend. 

Treatment all done i know it can take a couple of days to full go after but fingers crossed. No nasty pains last night which was a relief. Not sure what i plan to do today, dh has taken the car to get some wood to build a wardrobe in our smallest bedroom. First things first tackle the housework...oh better feed the kids first hehe x


----------



## Rees

Jayne - the housing market here is stupid! We'll never be able to buy our own home until we're in our 40's and the kids are either in college or uni! Which is rather sad, I'm so tempted to ask Luke's dad to try and buy a place and we'll pay his mortgage for him as it'll eventually be ours anyway! But I doubt it'll happen, he did talk about it 2 years ago when I was pregnant with Tegs and he's hoping to get a winter let down here and write a book about fishing (I think he just realises how much he missed his two boys when they were growing up and he adores Tegs, the last time he was here she wasn't walking so it's gonna be fun when he's down next month :) )

Amy - It's gonna be interesting to see how she behaves at the dentists! Might have to take a pic or two of her in the big chair :D

Roll on 3:45 when we view the house :)


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi Ladies - well it looks like you have all been really busy! I was away last week and can't believe how many pages I have missed! Will have to have a proper read but wanted to say Jade- I am sorry to hear about the job! That is really sad news. Also Helen, sorry to hear you have been having such a tough time of it. My diabetic team haven't mentioned anything about the birth since the very first appointment and I see them every week! I think I may raise the subject tomorrow....!!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Mrs :) Nice to see you. 

Morning girls, 

Im now crocheting a cardi 3-6m for Kitty. However, Ive run out of wool and am gutted as now I feel lost lol. 

Its way too hot here today so I wont be going outside anywhere! 

I changed the girls' room around a bit this morning and tidied it up, Isobel is so messy! 

If you want a bit of a laugh and a mans point of view go read this thread, its heated, amusing and shows how stupid a man can be!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/672315-men-porn.html

Have a good one!
x


----------



## Rees

I had been avoiding that thread Rach but I've just opened it for a read :)

Mrs B :wave: I think that some teams worry more than others do and so our care varies widely! I've noticed that it's different between surgeries let alone other parts of the country :)

Let us know what they say tomorrow when you mention the birth!


----------



## Cherrybinky

I normally think oh no not again some insecure woman panicking about porn and I dont read them as it just gets my back up but because a man has now chipped in his 2 penneth (page 3 ironically) I thought Id read. I personally think hes a troll but hes certainly rocked the boat and I actually laughed reading some of it!

Heres my latest bump pics although not too clear as my dress was too big and horrid! Please excuse my pants LOL

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_285444_2079340296923_1047501884_32097472_6527999_n.jpg
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_226N.jpg

x


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

rees - Have fun looking at the house, hope its as good as it looks in the pics :)

Rach - go get more wool! hobbycraft is quite good for cheap acrylic, tbh you dont need to buy a magazine (altho its nice to get a kit) you can get a ball of acrylic for £1, then get a pattern off the net for free

Jayne - hope you feel better

Mrs B - if theyve not mentioned it then I wouldnt bother tbh, they would if they thought it was needed. Unless you need to for reassurance ofc, we're all different so maybe it just doesnt apply to you.

Im seeing the diabetic nurse tmw as my fasting levels are slightly high and not going down, stupid thing is daytime ones when Im snacking/eating every 2 hrs or so are fine, just overnight when Im NOT eating they go up. Stupid hormones. Feel quite shit today, not sure if the two are linked, tired and pale. Parents are gone, mum put petrol in the car (60 flipping quid to fill it up now!!) and Dad fixed the gate, thats what they do, they like to do practical things.

Will go have a read of the porn thread. Probably is a troll tbh, Rich thinks its a great idea for him to troll the ltttc threads and tell people theres no chance of them getting preg etc, hes so mean, ofc ive not let him.


----------



## Rees

I think he was funny :) I'm reading the entire posts and will be putting in my opinions.

Was about to put them in here but decided against it :haha: You can read my thoughts if you want when I eventually write them down when I get to the end :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Im off into town tomorrow to get more wool as Pete bought a certain colour and type so Im getting more of the same to finish the cardi. 

I shall be reading your thoughts Leigh ;) 
x


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Just a quick check-in, I'm back at work :(

Amy - wow it must be really hot US way! Its warm here but only like 22 degrees C/ 64 F!! You probs think thats cold :) Glad you like the name Roscoe. 

Hi Jayne, :rofl: yeh feeding the kids first sounds like a good option! Hope your infection clears up soon x

Leigh, oh let us know what the house is like, hope its perfect for you :)

Rach, I LOVE your bumpy pics, you defo can't deny that bump now! Mine feels massive now, I feel all uncomfy in the evenings and I'm worried about how much bigger its going to get! I can't do naked bumpys as i've got so many stretch marks from when I had holly, they look horrid. 

Helen, sozza your not feeling well, poor you, its could be the two things are linked, you'll have to keep a log of whether you think they are over the coming weeks. When is your scan?? Soon eh?


I'm ok, realised me and OH haven't DTD for 3 weeks now! Feels like ages, and my bumpy feels so hard and quite uncomfy i'm not sure I'm gonna be able to find some good positions. I feel like I've been neglecting him really!

I have to say I haven't really been in second tri threads for ages, must get myself back there, I just seem to log on and come straight here!

Speak soon Xxx


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

QUOTE
Im seeing the diabetic nurse tmw as my fasting levels are slightly high and not going down, stupid thing is daytime ones when Im snacking/eating every 2 hrs or so are fine, just overnight when Im NOT eating they go up. Stupid hormones. Feel quite shit today, not sure if the two are linked, tired and pale. 

.... Helen - my morning levels have been high too, in fact that was when they started me on Insulin - a slow releasing one over night. Dosage has slowly increased and now it's ok in the morning. As we get more pregnant, the levels will go up and I personally will need to up my dosages... Would be suprised if the levels affect how you feel (unless VERY high) - there are loads of bugs going around though - I have a sore throat as well as my stomach ache - telling you that to make you feel better!!!! :flower:''
Tanya


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah im not sure theyre linked either, high blood sugar would mean flushed and tired afaik not pale, I might ask them to check my iron levels tmw as that would make tired and pale. also theyre not super high yet, just higher than they should be. 6.8 this morning fasting.

pre lunch was 5.7 and post bloody lunch was 5.7 too, how does that make sense!!

Han - we've not done it for yonks, I think i said in here that it felt like my fouf had changed angle, dh rly wasnt into that as it was a constant reminder that baby was in there and he keeps joking that he spunked in the babys eye, but i think it just freaks him out loads. Ill keep trying tho, maybe ill wear him down at some point. He has promised to boff me at 40w tho, great, only 21w to go then! :rofl:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Han, you dont come here so much at all now :( 

Im fed up of Tri 2, some of the posts annoy me and its so repetitive. Ive been sneaking into Tri 3 lol

I do have a deffo bumpy but Im still not liking it as clothes just look shite now LOL
x


----------



## cranberry987

oh and private scan in saturday (!), anomaly/20w scan is tuesday and heart scan is aug12th - apparntly they dont look at anything apart from the heart tho at that one, i dont even know if we'll see baby, maybe just the heart :shrug:


----------



## cranberry987

rach, your bump looks proper preggo :) embrace the roundness!


----------



## Rees

Rach - lovely bump :) Looking really good now :) I have finally put my thoughts into that thread, but forgotten half of them as we showered Tegs and then I had one :lol: )

Han - doggy! Only way to go with a bump :) Or spoons!

I have mush brain today and have forgotten everything (plus Luke has just walking in through the door with Tegan he's been talking and I've forgotten everything all over again!)

So :hugs: to everyone who needs/wants them :) I really need to eat some lunch, feeling shaky now as it's half 2 already! Eeps!


----------



## cranberry987

anyone think that its maybe just our cohort of preggos who are annoying? when i was in tri 1 the board was rly annoying and tri 2 was ok, now tri 2 is rly annoying and tri 3 is ok!

watching only fools and horses :p


----------



## Rees

:rofl: Helen - that's true :)

There seems to be a lot of worryworts at the moment who are in second tri from the first...

I swear, 2 years ago it was so much different!


----------



## Cherrybinky

:rofl: Yeah I agree, its just our lot moving on together worrying and moaning !
x


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Rach - that's a gorgeous bump! Mine is really high and I think looks fat.....

Helen, v odd before and after readings - guessing you didn't have carbs? I have been told it should be 4-5.5 before food and 5.5-7.5 one and half hours afterwards....
oh and if you "boff" then your energy just may return without iron tabs!! (well they say if you excersice then you have more energy?!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

oops ignore spelling mistakes pls - rushing cos at work!


----------



## cranberry987

hehe maybe. ill have to find a willing partner tho as dh wont go near me!


----------



## Cherrybinky

No Tanya, you spelt boff correctly :rofl: ;) 

x


----------



## pink sparkle

So ive had a nice day compared to yesterday, seems a bit better down there already...thank god! Fed the kids, did a bit of housework and then spent two hours over the park with them which was nice. Today has just flown! Trying to stop ds from going to sleep as he wont go to bed tonight if he has a nap this late. 

i wish oh would give me a break in the bedroom! obviously not been able to do it for a few days with being poorly down there lol! Gonna have to wait a while longer before we can again but then there will be no stopping him. Even when i dont feel like it im easily swayed lol! Sorry cos this is way tmi but atm lovin it on top but he has to sit up too. could reel off lots of other positions that are easier but way too embarassing lol...maybe we should start a positions thread in 2nd tri lol! I hardly go in there, i prefer reading birth and labour stories in 3rd tri. Will have to have a peek at the porn thread though. Im gonna sound dumb but whats a troll? someone who is just trying to stir up trouble? x


----------



## cranberry987

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)

theyre like seagulls, dont feed em!

sounds like a nice day. ive sat on the sofa watching sitcoms!


----------



## sunshine623

Rachel, I'm so jealous of your bump!!! Last night Nick did mention how hard my stomach was, but it's still not obvious to anyone that I haven't told I'm pregnant.

Helen, I hope your levels get back to normal. That's weird that they go up at night when you're not even eating. LOL about going in the baby's eye!!! I hope Nick never gets that thought in his head. We don't DTD too often, but it's still at least every few weeks. 

Han, It's only 64 degrees (F) there??? OMG that would be wonderful! It's almost 100 degrees here every day, with the heat index (how it really feels) over 100 every day. It's completely miserable. I rarely go into the second trimester thread either. Seems like it's usually just women worrying over silly things. I usually want to tell them all to grow up! lol

Jayne, glad you're feeling better! As for the bedroom (TMI, but), usually I'm on top, but the last time it was getting kinda uncomfortable with the bump. We're thinking maybe next time he'll stand up by the bed with me laying down with my feet up. Not sure if that will be any better for the bump comfort, but it's always been great before when we've used that position! lol Plus it's a hell of a lot easier on me for a change! lol

I've been cleaning this morning and about to go to the grocery store. It's so hot here though that I don't really even want to leave the house. Uggghhhh! I can't wait for fall to come! Sucks being pregnant in this horrible heat.


----------



## cranberry987

im boiling today and bbc website says its 23degrees, cant cope with much hotter than this. not many places here have aircon and were just not used to it

i think my blood sugar goes up at night as when theres no food to supply the body it uses the glycogen stores in the liver which is more sensitive to going sky high now due to hormones. 

i <3 september onwards too, cold sunny days are lovely :)


----------



## pink sparkle

I just read some of the thread and saw the mans view i found it hilarious...but im pretty open minded so probably why im not offended by it i can see why others would be. God he really got me laughing out loud. Defo not really the best place to stick it on a site full of hormonal pregnant women but hey ho im sure he will get a good bashing for it. I will be reading it to dh tonight to pick his brains and see what he thinks about it


----------



## pink sparkle

oh and who he pretends i am...although would be pretty hard to pretend im some slim celeb given that i defo dont have that kinda body! lol x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Aww thanks Amy :) 

Jayne, a Troll is someone who comes along to cause trouble and stir things up. Ive been accused of it before even though I was helping out a friend with some photo tickets! I got banned from the forum for having an opinion and Id been on it years!

I hate this weather. Im glad I dont live somewhere hot and sticky all the time. Im happy with Autumn and Winter!
x


----------



## cranberry987

i dont think its a troll tbh from reading it. found it funny how he came across the post ^^ as if theres specific porn to help you conceive! or maybe there is :shrug:

sounds about right what he said, totally disgusting but doesnt surprise me.


----------



## pink sparkle

Thanks for the troll advice man if ppl really do spend their time just trying to ruffle ppls feathers for fun...thats kinda sad!

I commented on that thread and hope that i dont get lots of horrible remarks for it! not in the mood for nasty arguments ...maybe should have stayed away eeek! x


----------



## pink sparkle

never heard of that 'porn to conceive' although i have heard that doggy style is supposed to be a great position for getting pregnant! x


----------



## pink sparkle

I just wish our seasons were as they should be they are just so messed up. i could deal with a cold winter/mild autumn and mild spring if we had a nice consistent summer, it never seems to know what its bloody doing! x


----------



## cranberry987

grr. rich JUST told me hes going to the pub after work. Ive told him a billion times he can go whenever he wants but just tell me in advance by a few hrs or whatever. im sitting here waiting for him and he wont be home for hours now :(


----------



## Gemmylou86

Phew it's nice to come here amongst some sanity.

The porn guy is a shit bag. Pink sparkle I dont think anyone will be mean to you about what you posted!
And I really hope you dont think the mean-ness would come from me lol!

What makes me laugh/get annoyed is that I usually get into trouble for being TOO open minded about sex and then this guy is going on like I'm sone prude who believes what I want to believe. When really the only thing I disagree with is the notion thdat you should pretend to be you're sister/friend/mother during sex if it gets him going!
I just think it's disrespectful and demoralising. And trust me, that's strong coming from me considering some of the stuff me and oh get up to!

Soz for rant x


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh god no i hadnt even realised that you and him were having words tbh. I didnt read the whole thread either so i dont know what points ppl had raised etc. I agree with what you say completely about the whole thinking of your mother sister etc. Ive read it to dh and whilst he found it funny and agreed with lots of things he said he also said that it was a big NO to thinking of other people when dtd and he said if he had to think of other ppl then the relationship wouldnt be much of a relationship. I think he would tell me if he did as he knows i wouldnt get offended or upset. That man defo cant speak for all men as im sure none of us would ever speak on behalf of all women. It sounded more like a piece that should have been written in a lads mag or something. You rant away hun but i wouldnt let him get to you hes really not worth it xxx 

OMG if hubby had to think of my mum to get himself going with me i think i would want to die! x


----------



## cranberry987

He'd have to be very hard up to think about MY mum. Euw

I didn't read the whole thing either, just his first post. Rly what is he doing posting on here when he was looking for porn? Surely he was searching because they had a love connection booked in?!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Post is closed and I thankfully got pretty much a last word and Im very pleased with myself LOL


----------



## sunshine623

I didn't read any of the porn thread, but it sounds awful (and funny)! Didn't read it because I knew I'd get sucked in. Now I'm really glad I didn't bother with it. 

As for the weather here, we do all have air conditioning, but if it were in the low 70s we'd just have the windows open and fans on. I'm in the south, so I guess we're used to it being hot. I'd kill for it to be in the low 70s here! lol And it doesn't usually start to really cool off til the middle of October here either! Still a long way to go. :( 

Helen, I'd be mad about him not giving you any notice either. I tell Nick the same thing. Do whatever you want, but at least let me know in advance so I don't fix dinner and wait for you! He's usually good about it, but there are still times when it infuriates me. 

We're about to go out for dinner and then go see Captain America. Nick's so excited about it! lol Sometimes I love it when he acts like a kid at Christmas! :)


----------



## cranberry987

Hehe good for you :) horrible when you get cut off in an argument before you've finished

Wriggly baby tonight after I fed it some carbs. It's where my placenta is so I can't feel kicks but there's like shaking I can feel. Rich can hear something which sounds like kicks oO 

Anyone elses dh listen to their stomach? Rich says he can tell the difference between a gut gurgle and a baby blurp. I might get a stethoscope to have a listen ^^


----------



## cranberry987

Enjoy captain America :) watching Salt here. I've never rly understood it tbh and won't now as I'm only half watching!


----------



## Rees

cranberry987 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)
> 
> theyre like seagulls, dont feed em!

:rofl: I nearly choked on my popcorn then Helen :) Very accurate!

Jayne - surely if you do it doggy to get pregnant you'll have a litter of puppies? :haha:

Seriously, they closed it? Oh :( I shall go back and have a read what was put after I put my very garbled thread together (Have eaten now so I can think and type!)

I'm watching OBEM, with some very helpful comments from Luke - e.g. Do I hope to deliver vaginally? He can be very childish and I'm so tempted to throw something at him, but it'll either be the remote or popcorn and I don't want to lose either :)


The house was a total pile of crap :( the yard was small, even by my standards, it was half the size of ours now, washing line was piddly, there was a small pond that had fallen in and something was rotting in the shitty flower beds! They wanted £825 deposit plus £120 fees - feck you!

The bedrooms were nice, but there was no where for our fridge to go and we had doubts over the washing machine fitting in :( 

No heating upstairs, only 2 night storage heaters - 1 by the kitchen and 1 by the back door (!) with a small electric fire in the living room and the bathroom was poky, the stairs seemed like a death trap :( *sigh*

So we bought the local paper and there's another 3 bedroom house for £650, Luke's viewing it on Saturday when I'm at work and I've been for a walk past it and tried to peer in, looks bigger than the one that we looked at earlier, so hopefully it'll turn out good!

Back to work tomorrow, between now and Tuesday I only have Sunday morning/first half of afternoon off, so I won't be around much :(

Have a fun weekend girls xx


----------



## cranberry987

Boo to work. I've got like none this month. Didnt get the big job next week. Good really tho as 8hrs a day running round after deaf kids on outwards bound for 5 days would have been a bit poo. I won't get paid but will focus on getting the house sorted I think

Shame about the house, the pics are never the same are they. Hope you find something soon


----------



## Rees

:hugs: something will come along workwise hun, but you certainly don't want to be out and about in this heat chasing kids!


Just caught up on the porn thread :) Gem - you really got him to a T :)

Looking at the inconsistancies in his threads he was defo a troll and he'll never be seen again I expect!

Rather bored now, gonna finish catching up and then buggering off to bed. Better get some sleep in, tomorrow's gonna be hard, and I walked past our shop in town and discovered that there's a national machines tournament tomorrow, I've got a new guy with me who'll have my job from November so he can bloody run it! I'll say it's training....


----------



## Gemmylou86

cranberry987 said:


> Hehe good for you :) horrible when you get cut off in an argument before you've finished
> 
> Wriggly baby tonight after I fed it some carbs. It's where my placenta is so I can't feel kicks but there's like shaking I can feel. Rich can hear something which sounds like kicks oO
> 
> Anyone elses dh listen to their stomach? Rich says he can tell the difference between a gut gurgle and a baby blurp. I might get a stethoscope to have a listen ^^

Dans always listening to bump but just hears gurgles. I'm too windy :blush: lol x


----------



## cranberry987

Have you heard a movement on a Doppler at the mw or anything? I thought it was all my guts before she pointed out the difference. Guts are kinda lower in tone and sound deeper i suppose. Baby blurps are quick and hmmm different. 

Slept ok for once. Had my usual 4am wakeup ofc but wasn't up long. Sooo wish I could sleep. I'm not even uncomfortable in bed i just wake up at stupid o clock!


----------



## no1seasider

I keep waking up at stupid times too! woke up with John's alarm this morning at 6am and took me ages to get back to sleep!

Ended up taking kids to the cinema last night to watch transformers!Baby went mental when the sound first came on for a good 20 minutes!Must have made him jump bless him :)

What do you all have planned this weekend?
Tomorrow we have to travel 60 miles to go out for dinner with my mum for her 60th,and i really can't be arsed one bit!Had a mini row on the phone as she wants us to travel to the restaurant with her in a cab,rather than drive,which means we would be stuck there until they all finish drinking.I said to her we will be driving,so we can leave when we're ready(as we have an hour drive home afterwards) and she was like" you will come in the cab and do as you're told"!!pffft! needless to say-we are driving!!Where does she get off trying to tell me what to do??I'm 36 years old soon to be mother of 5 and havent lived with her since i was 9 years old!!!
Silly cow even asked me if would be having a "few" to drink:growlmad: You can probably tell we are not that close!She even asked if John was gonna drink!!Erm no mum,he has an hour drive home after the meal.....

Sunday is a day for chilling although i feel a bit guilty saying that after having a week off work! Have all my day shifts off next week too,so only have two 3 and a half hour shifts to do all next week! My boss told me to get all my hols in before mat leave,stupidly i chose the summer hols!! lol regretting it so far! why did i not wait til kids were at school??:haha:
This will be my last peaceful,chilled weekend as the football season starts next weekend and we'll be up and down the country watching that! we are all massive footy fans in our house,our 1st trip is a glamour trip to Hull next friday :) Anyone else like footy?

Rach-your bump is FAB! 

Helen-is it tomorrow you have your gender scan?


----------



## cranberry987

stick to your guns about your mum, sounds like being trapped there waiting for the taxi would be awful. Grin and bear it then drive like the wind to the safety of home :)

Lazy sunday sounds like a good idea, sometimes when youre off work you end up doing more than you would normally! esp with 4 kids already. Feet up, telly and kettle on. 

Enjoy hull :rofl: 

My scans tmw yeah, 2pm! Hope its a nice and calming experience. Going to get the DVD for £20, its a bit of 4d and mostly 2d I think. Thats the thing which freaks me out about scans, I know its obvious, but the baby moves! You dont see that on just pics. 

then we're visiting a friend in the wales for tea and home later on, so pics wont be straight away.


----------



## no1seasider

Well make sure you do a quick Fb update then :thumbup:

Feel like i've been a bit harsh now about my mum! She isn't too bad now,we dont have a very close relationship,she chose a fella over me when i was 9 and i moved from manchester to here (near Blackpool) to live with my dad.I had a fab upbringing by my dad,we are incredibly close and i love him to death. I didnt see my mum again until i was 16,and that was only because i went to a gig in manchester and decided to look her up. We get on okish,she has been with a different man now for the last 7 years and he is a lovely guy,in fact if it wasn't for him i doubt id see her now as she's usually full of shit with her promises(i.e i'll come to visit, or telling the kids they can go and stay in the hols then it never happening)It's usually him that suggests coming to visit! i haven't seen her since may so i suppose i should make the effort!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Youre all so busy lol

Helen, I can understand you laughing at Hull. Im from Hornsea 17 miles from there and Hull is really crap imo. 

'Frankie' was deffo a troll. He hasnt posted anywhere else and only joined on the 27 July, I suspect to come in there and cause some shit, which he did. he seems to have gone now, surprise surprise. 

Kids got back from their holiday last night and Xander told lies and was in major trouble and this morning I took them to jc with me and into town and they drove me mad. I am now breathing calmly, have tea and my wool to continue crochet!

Enjoy your Friday girls

X


----------



## no1seasider

arrgh kids lying!! there's nothing drives me insane more!And no matter how many times you tell them that it'll cause more trouble they never listen!

Yes i'm sur Frankie was a wum,wonder how he got pleasure from that though? eww.

Hey dont laugh at my glamour trip to Hull! Gotta get these away trips in while i can...we have Leicester away the day after my due date,have a feeling i wont be going!In fact we have 3 matches the week im due,and i havent missed a game in 12 years :(


----------



## Cherrybinky

I had to put up with Hull for years but since moving to Leeds Ive realised how poo it is lol. The pubs, the shops, the people, YAK. Hornsea where Im from is 17 miles from Hull and is a quiet, seaside place so much nicer. I hope you have a nice time though

X


----------



## cranberry987

Aw I'm sorry. Was a bit judgey of me as I've never been. I'm sure it'll be lovely. South of France would be better tho! :)


----------



## no1seasider

:rofl: I was joking! We literally get out the car,watch the match and come home!I actually have no idea what it's like as a place to visit! Have been 3 times and never seen any part of it.

I've been to Hornsea,and it was very nice and quiet.Much like where i live,Cleveleys is a seaside resort about 5 miles along the coast from Blackpool,which to be honest is a complete shit hole if you venture any further from the tourist attractions.


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive just realised that last week i thought you were going away rach - what a div i am and i posted about have a great time lol! Baby brain cant even read properly any more!

Helen hope the scan goes well and bubs has his/her legs open for you...defo make sure you give us a quick sex update ....we can wait until the evening for the pics xxx

Im not into football as such but if i go to a match i do get into it...love all the singing and the atmosphere of it all..oh and the giant hotdogs lol! Was really pleased that blackpool stayed up I like it when smaller clubs do well and i love the manager seen him on motd a few times seemed very humble (think thats the right word for him!).

So im sorry but i need to have a horrible rant...feeling really upset and emotional tonight...im quite an opinionated person but really would hate to offend anyone...i like to have my say and will most of the time etc. Sil and her hubby have seemed very distant recently and we used to be very close but lately on the rare occasion we bump into them at fil's all they seem to go on about is what they have brought and how much this costs and that costs. Its not like were on the breadline but we have to work and save hard for what we have and what we want and sometimes it feels like its rubbed in our faces. For instance tonight they were going on about how they have all brought new phones all the same and i replied im not really into mobile phones (which im not as long as i can text and phone i dont care about anything else and i break them all the time so would not spend a lot on a phone). DH said i sounded a bit bitchy...i dont mean to snap at them but at the same time im one of those ppl who cant hide my emotions well. I am in no way jealous...i am and never have been money orientated theres more to life imo although it does make life easier....i just feel really upset as i dont have many friends and family and just feel like ive lost someone i was close too. Do you think i should bring the subject up to sil? Its such a hard subject to talk about i dont know if it would help or not.


----------



## cranberry987

I think it's fair enough to be annoyed tbh. It's just so gross when ppl go in about how much things cost them (unless they're like it should have been £500 and we got it for £2, that's ok imo). It shows insecurity in my view that they have to prove how great they are. 

Im not sure I'd confront them as I'm not sure it'd really help. Maybe do the old letter writing but don't send it thing tho?

I can't sleep. Too excited! Silly isn't it :haha:


----------



## pink sparkle

You must be tired this morning helen...did you get much sleep? YAY not long now.

I think the thing im most upset with really is that they never visit or anything especially when i think of how close we all were when i expecting ds, they were really involved but this time nothing...i cant believe they dont visit him or anything. And another thing that im annoyed of is that we never see them or anything but then we will be expected to spend christmas and birthdays with them...and i kinda feel like well why should we share the good times with you!


----------



## no1seasider

Jayne- Blackpool didn't stay up!! we got relegated on the last day of the season :rofl: It's ok,the pain has gone :rofl:

I wouldn't bother bringing up the subject with sil,it's not worth it.Some people feel the need to tell everyone how much money they earn by going on about what they buy! I'm the opposite! the queen of bargains! I have a fair few friends that are materialistic too,and tend to avoid them as much as poss because i cant be arsed listening to them! Me and my oh work hard to provide for our boys,have never been on benefits, and we afford what we can.We don't have everything,but we are happy!


----------



## no1seasider

Helen! No it's not silly!! Big day is here!! wooop! Don't forget our update!!

Have a lovely day out too xx


----------



## cranberry987

I'm used to sleeping like crap now. My blood sugars this morning were great tho :) yey

Have a think about what you would like the change if you had a magic wand. How would you like the relationship to be different. Is it that you want them to visit more or talk about money less or what? Imo if they're that materialistic then it's gonna come out in other ways like being snobby about value food or whatever so I'm not sure you can change that

So plan for today is gym, get fire from b&q, Cardiff, scan! No sitting around waiting and getting jittery. I had a Paranoid moment this morning and had an emergency Doppler session. Hb sounded so different for a few moments. Think it was right at the surface. Then baby turned and it sounded more heartbeaty. It was still the horse hooves but was a bang instead of a blurp iykwim. All good tho!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hope today goes ok Helen :) 

I started to type a long reply to everyone but Ive woken up with headache and the kids are doing my head in !

No plans for today, just supervise kids, do lunch and be a cabbage as normal. 

I still have low down uncomfy pains which I think are major wind and theyre not going :( Baby was super active last night kicking me whilst we watched Transformers 3 and I watched my tummy move, was most weird. 
X


----------



## cranberry987

What is it about transformers?! Everyone gets kicked to bits when they watch it!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Its shit Helen. Its total CGI effects and the storyline is ridiculous! Although, McDreamy (Patrick Dempsey) is in it and Allan Tudyk who is one of my favourite actors is in it too. I went to bed about 20 mins from the end as Id had enough! Thank god we only downloaded it and didnt pay to go to cinema (naughty!)
X


----------



## cranberry987

Lush scan. Blue bag! :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

WoOOOOoooooOOOoooo :blue: thats lovely, Im so pleased for you and glad it was all ok :) 
X


----------



## cranberry987

Im looking forward to dinosaurs and trains. Rich says no, guns and knives lol


----------



## Cherrybinky

OMG Rich needs a slap LOL. Dinosaurs are great. Xander loves them but hes also into Ben 10 so be thankful that might not be around when little blue gets older lol. I saw some lovely things when we thought we were having a boy for both the room and baby.
x


----------



## sunshine623

Woohoo! Congrats on your boy! And I say definitely go for dinosaurs, because I'm loving our dinosaur stuff. Nick wasn't too into it, but I told him it would be camo and knives and guns and all that stuff for most of his life, so I can get him what I want while he's little. I say let him be a little cutesy while he still can! :) 

Busy day for us, we've got Nick's nephew's birthday party at lunch and my friend's wedding tonight. Unfortunately it's going to be outside (still 100 degrees!!!). They're getting a big blow-up water slide that the adults can get on, except of course me because I'm pregnant. With the wedding afterward I don't want to be all nasty anyway. But it's gonna suck being outside in this heat all afternoon. Think I'm going to be a little anti-social and stay inside most of the time. Thankfully the wedding is inside at least! :)


----------



## pink sparkle

YAY for team blue...boys are just great...i love my lil man so much and hes such a mummy's boy...which i love xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

The wedding sounds great...unfortunately because of the weather over here cant really have outdoor weddings can never guarantee it wont be awful! Obviously gonna be a lil tough on you not being able to join in and being stuck in the heat...try and have a nice time though xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

I am seriously going to have a nervous breakdown. Why the fuck am I having a child. My step son it doing my f*cking head in. He's been awkward and just plain stupid since he got up. Hes been sneakily rude to his sister thinking we cant hear him and just hasnt used his head today and has been selfish as hell. Hes only 6 but Xander is very intelligent and craves constant attention from people grown up of child. He cant play on his own and is very very nosey. Isobel for a change has been very good today, sharing and being nice to her brother but he has driven me insane. 
I freaked out and shouldnt have done when I asked him to hang his clean shirt in the wardrobe only to find it screwed up in a ball and I flipped my nut, it was the last straw today. Ive just told him hes caused me nothing but stress and upset today (I was sobbing too) and if anything happens to me or baby I shall blame him, I feel horrid now but it just came out. I tried taking deep breaths but he infurates me. Hes been on the step and in his room like a yo yo today :( 
*sob*


----------



## cranberry987

Gosh I have no advice at all tbh regarding the kid as I'm totally clueless

Here's a big hug tho

:hug:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thank you Helen. Ive had it with them today. We do rule an iron fist here and it normally works but I dont know whats got into him today. They get smacked bottoms at their Mums but we dont do that here albeit tempting! He is now on the sofa in complete silence until tea time and after he will be in pjs and going to bed at 7 on the dot! Ive calmed myself down but am still fuming inside. Petes played on Tony Hawk Skateboarding all day and has hardly said a word!
x


----------



## pink sparkle

aww hugs hun i know how testing children can be...dd can be an angel but also a monster! Only advice i can offer is to try and stay calm but i know how hard that is at times! xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Oh it just got worse Jayne. I was on the loo and he was in his room singing I hate you Rachel and something about dying and that we didnt love him etc. I went in and Pete got super cross with him and Xander admitted what he said which just made me cry and Pete scream at him. Were just at our wits end today. Normally Id be singing the praises of our excellent steel rules and how good the kids are but Xander is just getting worse :( 

Ive tried calm, cross, punishments, alternatives etc and its not working today. 

Im very sad.


----------



## cranberry987

Have you tried also rewarding good behaviour? Make sure theres plenty of praise when something is done right/well? I just think of that just because I had to interpret some psychologists talk about how to discipline kids in school. His view was that punishment doesnt change the attitude, it just changes the behaviour (ie, they might stop being rude to you and flounce off instead, the thought behind it is still the same). But if you instantly praise/reward good behaviour that reinforces goodness, so the badness is less likely to occur iykwim. He said its like kids/adults have a list of possible reactions and if you reinforce the good options then theyre more likely to occur.

No idea if its claptrap or not. Lots in the room disagreed with it. Im not sure I could do it like that, just some food for thought

x


----------



## Cherrybinky

lol are you kidding? These children are praised, played with we have a star chart for good behaviour for which they earn treats, rewards, gifts, tv time and games. They are constantly told when theyve done something good. Theyve had a full day spent with them yesterday getting their lunch bought, a nice day out in town and lots of laughs. 
Ive played games with them today, Petes read the caterpillar story with them etc. Punishment in this house does normally work but on the other side we've also tried playing TO the bad behaviour so when theres a paddy, instead of them doing time out, we calm them down right with us and talk it through then give them alternatives to what the origin of the paddy was. Today was a total exception and I have no idea why hes been the way he has. Theyve had a tough couple of years I guess and some things come out in the long term wash :( 
X


----------



## cranberry987

yeah youre probably right. we all have shitty days and i suppose kids are no exception. its nearly 7pm tho, bedtime!


----------



## pink sparkle

aww massive massive hugs huni its horrible when they start saying horrible things like that ive had it too im the worst mum in the world i dont love her she wishes that she was dead because no one loves her etc etc etc.. I honestly dont know how i get through it a lot of screaming and then i calm down and try and talk to her. Sometimes its just hard to know what is going through their minds. id maybe talk to him about it when hes calm and just check that theres not some underlying issue maybe from his mums house. I bet is nothing to do with you and pete and you find that they lash out at the person they feel most secure with huni x

Dd is a lil older than Xander but a few weeks ago we started a system of rewarding her good behaviour with pocket money, i get maintenance off her dad so we can afford it. If she gets told three times or more she doesnt get her pound a day and so far it has worked brilliantly it only runs monday to friday. hopefully will teach her the value of money as she has to save up for nice things shes not allowed to spend it at the sweet shop etc. She was getting really stroppy and throwing massive tantrums and talking to me like crap but now things are much much better...just hope it lasts x


----------



## pink sparkle

Yay im 3rd Tri today! x

Hope everyone is having a great weekend ...hubby spent yesterday building me a wardrobe, hes gotta finish it today by making doors to hang on it...very happy...hanging space for baby clothes and ds's too...hubby is a clever boy! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Yey :)

I'm gonna paint a rainforest in the nursery today (or start thinking about it at least). Monkeys and birds and big trees. Was gonna get a decal off etsy but theyre like £70. I can do that easy peasy for like £20 probably.


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey helen, I had a jungle theme in ds's room but i got stickers from Ikea and bedding and curtains, really cheap though all came to under £30.00, obviously wont be as good or as individual as your own artwork...im pants at stuff like that!

Did you go shopping at all yesterday? buy anything boyish online? x


----------



## cranberry987

no, ive had a look at some stuff on ebay but we've got like 7 baby grows and 3 snowsuits already just from bargain hunting. have some white underneath babygrow things and gonna print stuff out on them today to make em pretty. have like 5 cotton hats (every free nappy box we get from asda has one) and will make some wool ones, some cardis, made some booties but tbh everything winter has feet in so i dont think ill need em.have scratch mits. cant think of any more Ill need atm. This is all 0-3, waiting to see how big baby is.

Need a sleep pod thingy I know, but not sure what else.

Can you think of anything more Id need? Maybe special proper clothes for bit family things, but for everyday stuff.

apart from a batman outfit, need one of those! Rich also wants a pirate outfit. I hope this child likes dressing up cos hes gonna!


----------



## pink sparkle

Sounds like fun the dressing up! i have brought a few smaller baby things up to 7.5lb because ive had small ones before but i wouldnt advise anyone to go out buy them specially when ds was born had to go out and buy them as all the newborn things were massive on him. It is nice to get a few lil outfits i didnt have many i stuck with babygrows mainly too. I never really put ds in shoes either always had matching tops and socks lol! 

If i were you i would probably get a few newborn bits and bobs (think they go up to about 10lb) and most things dont necessarily stop fitting once baby reaches that weight. Is 0-3 up to around 14lb? I think once you have all the essentials its nice to just pick the odd thing up here and there when you see something you like. I got good use out of the outfits i got ds as he only had a few and they are still immaculate...so you could keep anything for the next one too x


----------



## cranberry987

I was thinking that we'd probably get proper clothes as presents. Will get a few things if not tho. 

There's some stuff I've been given that I rly don't like. Can't take it back as it's from Belgium. Think it's rude to sell it lol?


----------



## Rees

Chris - :hugs: :( Your mum sounds like a piece of work :( I hope the meal went fine last night!

Jayne - there's nothing humble about Ian Holloway! (Blackpool's manager) He's a nasty piece of work, used to be manager of Plymouth Argyle, was on the local news one night saying he wasn't going to leave Argyle, next day he'd pissing signed to be Leicester's manager! Plymouth then ended up relegated and are now in league 2 I think (Given up following what they're doing now, they were Championship when I was there at uni and looked like Holloway could get them to Prem, the *******!)

I wouldn't say anything to SIL, just leave them to it :hugs: I'd be annoyed if they were shoving material things in my face too!

Rach - I watched Transformers 2 when I was pregnant with Tegs, and she did NOTHING! I was gutted, I was even drinking a slush puppy and still she was content to sleep through it!

This baby is gonna have the new Planet of the Apes film to sit through, and then towards the end it'll be Breaking Dawn part 1 :)


----------



## Rees

I so hit the reply button too early! :doh:

Helen - I can't believe you dreamed true :) A lovely blue bump :)

Rach - :hugs: kids love to try it on ALL the time, my cousin's kids are constantly doing it, is he getting bored, because that's usually why my cousin's kids act up?

Tegan has already had her bum smacked for being a little tyke one day, she's not been too bad since! It definately has an effect on their behaviour, my mum used to do the same to us, if she got our dad to do it then we KNEW we'd been bad as he'd smack harder, at night we'd get the slipper :haha: My brother mostly got that though for annoying me at bedtime when I was trying to read or he wouldn't go to sleep and was misbehaving :)

Helen - we only bought the bare essentials for Tegs, most of her newborn/0-3 months clothes were bought by family and friends :D I think we bought 1 outfit, her yellow winnie the pooh coming home outfit :) We also bought 1 set of sleepsuits in blue and pink and stuck the blue ones on when she went to bed :lol:

So long as I can find out the sex I think I'll be doing the same this time, but maybe buy 2 or 3 outfits :) (January sales, yay! :D )



Today is a Grand Prix day :happydance: But I also have work :( Sucks, but my train isn't until 3:25, so it's not too bad, have had some lovely snuggles with Tegs and now she's looking at what I'm doing :) oh and pointing at the smilies :haha: She's so nosey!

Luke looked at the 2nd house yesterday, apparently it's lush, there's a bath with a seperate shower cubicle! I have already said that the first bath is mine! :lol:

Needless to say, we're going for it! The bedroom's are a nice size, the back yard is double the size of ours and the front room is also nice, I'm hoping to go and see it in the week, we have to give our landlord a months notice so we'll be moving in September :) Gives us a month to get shit sorted and pack and sort this house out (we've got so much to do!)

Hope you all have good Sundays :) Rach, I hope Xander isn't too bad today :hugs: xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls :coffee:

Wooo Jayne, 3rd Tri ! :happydance:

Helen, my friend has dressed her little boy Kit up quite a lot since he was born. His name is *Kit PIRATE Stephen Steel*! So, hes been a pirate a lot and was a pumpkin on Halloween and a dinosaur and he looked so cute. 

I shall be dressing Kitty up as a Kitty at some point and she will have Kitty buttons on her cardigan and Im sure we will get Hello Kitty comments! :dohh:

I to be fair, despite buying LOTS of stuff most of it is 3m onwards as otherwise she wont be in it 5 mins. Mums bringing a load on Weds but its mostly 6m on too although she has got her a baby dressing gown and soft slippers for 0-3 !

Well. Xander and Isobel were both in bed for 7 last night and Xander had a good talking to. I was very upset but went in to speak to him and he was told despite losing his nice things he would have a fresh start today!
I got up with them this morning and did breakfast, theyve also both earned 50p by hoovering and dusting (I do this now and again, Im not into child labour LOL) Xander is now sat watching Pete on the Playstation as hes not allowed on it and Isobel is creeping around sulking as she lost her sticker off her nightie lol.

I fear I shall be sick of hearing the Red Hot Chili Peppers soon as its Petes fave band and now hes booked tickets to see them and ordered the new album, we seem to have them on 24/7!

I cleaned up and shall spend the day doing absolutely nothing now!

Hope you all have a good day :) 
X


----------



## Rees

There's another RHCP album? Didn't even know they were making another! Used to love the Chillies, but I'm much more of a Foo's girl now!

And OMG, baby just fluttered loads against my cervix! Little monkey, it's not coming out just yet! Think I can feel it fluttering around a bit more too! :happydance:


----------



## Rees

Rach - I hope Xander enjoys his clean start today :hugs:


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks Leigh :) X He's been very good so far!

Yep, RHCP new album is on pre release at the moment and is called Im With You. Pete has ordered it with his gig ticket. Hes rather excited. They have a new single out right now already called The Adventures of Raindance Maggie. 

I prefer the Foos too but Im a Goo Goo Dolls and Theory of a Deadman woman ;) 
X


----------



## Rees

I don't listen to much music, either I'm at home and Tegs is watching TV or we're doing something together, or I'm at work and listen to pissing commentary all day long "and trap 1 is coming up on the inside, and OH! trap 5 has gone into trap 4" etc.....

Can't believe the time, I've been sat on here for ages and now it's time for the build up to the Grand Prix, none of us are dressed yet either! Oh well, lazy Sunday mornings :) I wanted a lovely lunch, something nice and filling, like a roast or something, and now it looks like it'll be tuna pasta, oh well :( I'm looking forward to my tea - honey roast ham and applewood smoked cheese in lovely tiger bread, mmmmm! (Had to have 2 sarnie's yesterday for my lunch they were so good!)


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh seasider idk i must be way off...just seen him a couple of times on motd and he was always going on about what a great achievement it was to be playing the big clubs...maybe im thinking of someone else - but hey its your team and im sure you know! From now on i wont be nice about him hehe! OH supports Birmingham City so in for a shitty season this year...and dont talk about crappy managers when ours deserted us to the enemy lol! xxx

I love some of RHCP music and would have loved to see them in concert...but its up here in november so lo will be very young and i wouldnt wanna leave her. Im not a massive fan of anyone in particular like such a wide range of music.

Sounds cute dressing the babies up ...what a cute name Kit Pirate...super cool! 

Glad the kids are being good today ..so far ..fingers crossed it stays that way, kick pete off the play station ...wasnt he on it yesterday too? Men grrr! x

Id sell the stuff you've been given and dont want and buy something you like for lo. I dont expect to receive a massive amount of gifts from ppl so i will buy what i want and if we receive any money once baby is here i will put it in a savings account for her. 

Gotta dash and assist the hubby x


----------



## no1seasider

Wow,so much gossip to catch up on!! 

Helen- Yay for the blue bump :happydance:

Rach-Hope you have a better day today chick!Maybe he was having an off day? :hugs:

Leigh-Yay for the new house! sounds fab,though i dont envy you having to move! I've only done it once and that was a bloody nightmare!
As for Holloway,yes i know he's not too well thought of in Plymouth,but he has done a very good job for us so can't complain too much!He did say when he got us promoted that his biggest regret was leaving Plymouth as he has let all his morals go out of the window when he did that.

Jayne-Brum are in the same boat as us then-relegated to the championship!Though i'm not really too bothered!Had a fab year last season,now we're back to normal!

Think thats everyone but soo much to catch up on!

I was VERY tempted to book tickets for the RHCP but decided it was a bit too close to due date for comfort.I lurvve them too! Although my fave band is either Metallica or The Foo's.

Well the meal last night actually turned out ok...the mother was already half pissed when we showed up,and paraded me around the "family" (most of who i haven't seen since i was 9!).
The hotel was a little bit _too_ posh for us,but the food was nice!The kids were not impressed though(it was deffo not kids menu type place although my mum told me they had childrens menus!)they had a choice of nuggets or sausage with chips!! didnt like the starter menu and none of the desserts!Luckily the manager mustered up a bowl of ice cream.

Forgot to say-my mum(drunk)had a go at me for already having most of the baby stuff....she said well you could have waited i wanted to buy some stuff too,now i've been left out!I have had 3 other kids in the last 14 years and she offered to buy nothing......was i supposed to guess she was actually going to bother this time?? 

Anyways-off to watch the grand prix,c'mon Lewis!!!


----------



## Tizy

Hello, I've been a busy bee and feel like I've missed loads on here again! 

Congrats to Helen on finding out you're having a boy! I'm very excited to have a boy!

Congrats to Jayne on third trimester!! That is so exciting! After V ay next week, that will be my next milestone! Jayne sorry to hear you had a rotton day, I advise the same as the others, probably best not rock the boat by mentioning the money thing! Peeps can be very sensitive about that sort of thing and no matter what they will think you're jealous, thats just the way folks are, when money is mentioned. I totally understand where you're coming from tho, money is not the 'be all and end all' at the end of the day its people/loved ones that make you happy!

Rach, Awww you had a tough day too. Rest assured I think you're doing a great job with Petes kids! I know, I don't know you very well, but I think we've about got the measure of each other now and I can understand becuase I know the sort of person you have to be to take on someone else's kids like you have! Mark has been the same with Holly an yes you do have ups and downs, but I'm sure you don't need me to say that Xander will love you incredibly becuase you're there for him, through the ups and the downs, its all part of testing each other! And never doubt yourself, I'm sure motherhood will come as a breeze (you've had some practice) and I agree with your style of parenting, I too am strict with Holly, I was when she was going through the 'terrible twos' and it worked, she's such a good girl now, she knows exactly where she stands and what she can/can't get away with! Ha! Watch it all fall apart now I've said that!

Hi Amy, hi Leigh, hi Chris :wave:

Well I over did it massively yesterday, Marks been working so Holly and I have spent two days constructing flat pack furniture and after several hours and (ashamed to say) some tears (on my part) its all finished! So the nursery is getting there now. It needs finishing touches, like shelving, a matress, decorations for the walls, a blind and bedding etc, but you get the idea. I'll post some piccys, you'll have to excuse the conservatory (that attaches the nursery) its our only storage area, as we have no loft and no garage! 

Speak soon Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

i didnt realise you got relegated too, shows how much i know i thought Blackpool stayed up! I dont think birmingham will get promoted this season though...sorry hubby! 

Your mum sounds like a real nightmare! Im sure that if she really wanted to buy something theres still things she could buy but defo agree with you in that shes never bothered before!

Rees the house does sound lovely...if theres a link you will have to post it so we can be nosey! Fingers crossed you get it and the move happens quickly and smoothly x

Grand prix ...mmm not that keen i will watch it with dh luckily hes not around atm ...but saying that im stuck with the disney channel...im not a lewis fan...not sure why just summat about him that im not keen on ...i much prefer Jenson Button infact Jenson would have made by shortlist had i been having a boy x

Im soooooo bored! I want to go shopping but want hubby to come too but he doesnt want to dont fancy it on my own with two kids moaning x


----------



## Tizy

Baby Roscoe's Nursery...Part 1

So first ones, clearing the room, its only small 8.5ft x 9ft.

First coat of blue goes up (god I really hope he is a BOY)
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4









002.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3









003.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3









004.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 4









005.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pink sparkle

Han - me and flatpack furniture are not a good mix either...well done for doing it though i would have just waited and left dh to do it...mind you he wouldnt have let me near it tbh he knows what an awful job i would do! Look forward to seeing your pics...very jealous that i dont have a nursery to decorate this time going to have to make do with giving the living room and hallway a clean up before lo arrives x


----------



## Tizy

Baby Roscoe's Nursery...Part 2

More blue paint! And a rather unsightly picture of me! Looking quite preggers, that was two weekends ago!

Carpet down!

Beginning the furniture erection! Awww Holly's face says it all!
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 8









007.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7









008.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4









009.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 7









010.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pink sparkle

Great bump looks like you have a big boy in there x

Ahh bless Holly for helping you out x


----------



## Tizy

Baby Roscoe's Nursery...Part 3

Lastly, me finishing off the furniture.

Putting things in place, Mama's and Papa's wardrobe, Second hand cot (from a relative) and the Mama's and Papa's baby changer drawer unit. 

The pics were taken on my iphone and they've come out a bit dark, its a lot brighter than that.

Things I would like now, By Carla cot bedding and bumpies (childrens multi coloured hand prints), 'Roscoe' wooden blocks on the wall above cot (in white) and a few other bits and pieces.
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 4









012.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3









013.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 2









014.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3









015.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tizy

Haha Jayne - a big boy in there! Hmmm well all was measuring spot on a 20 week scan, but Holly was on the larger size at 8lb 6oz! Hopefully he won't be bigger than that!

As for the flat pack furniture, well how can I put it lightly, Marks forte is NOT decorating/fixing things!! So I'm the one who controls the drill in this house ;) that sounds a bit rude! :rofl: Therefore it was either Mark and I putting up furniture, in which case, there would be lots of frustration and probably an argument or Holly and I doing it! The latter was preferable! Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Leigh - exciting news about the house. Is it online anywhere we can have a nose?

Rach - glad the kids are being less shitty, hope you had a nice rest today.

No1seasider - just...gah! Families!!

Han - thats rly nice nursery furniture. Did you decide on a blind?

Ive been making transfers for baby grows. can see them on https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/5994218226/ Have two more to do but I got bored, our iron is so crap it took 5 times longer than it should to transfer.

Also someone on facebook said I was treating baby like a product for dressing it in logos. wtf. a) not like its nike and hotpoint and b) stfu

Rich watching f1 now, perfect time for a snooze, the droning always puts me to sleep


----------



## sunshine623

Morning girls! 

Jayne, congrats on 3rd trimester!!! Not long at all now! :)

Rachel, sorry Xander was being awful! Glad he's things are going better today! :) 

Leigh, glad you found a place you love! It's gotta be hard to try and move and pack and all that when you're pregnant. Good luck with it. I hope you'll have lots of help! 

Han, love the nursery! We're going to paint blue, but a real pale blue. Kinda like sky blue. I meant to clean out the room and closets more this weekend, but it just didn't happen. I've GOT to get on that next weekend.

Helen, I love the iron-ons! Nick saw a shirt the other day that says I Crawl the Line, and he's already said we have to order it. 

The birthday party was fine, but way too hot. We did have a good time at the wedding though. It was indoors thankfully! And the reception was gorgeous! But now we found out there's one of Nick's cousin's kids birthday party this afternoon. And they're doing the exact same thing: big water slide and outdoor party at 3 this afternoon. Seems to me like since the boys are cousins and only a week apart in birthdays, they would just have a joint party, especially since they're doing the exact same party one day after the other. And it's going to be mostly the same people at this party, too. Oh well, guess I'll be anti-social at this one, too. It's just too hot!


----------



## sunshine623

Here's a pic of me and Nick at the wedding and a side view of me where I finally actually look pregnant! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0803.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 5









DSCN0804.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cranberry987

Hehe, yeah I nicked all the ideas off cafepress and etsy ^^ Theyre like £14 each to buy tho. I bought a pack of paper for £8 (will do 40 transfers), and a pack of 7 white babygrows for like £3. Easy peasy, ish... :haha:


----------



## Tizy

Awww Amy you look lovely,cute pic of you and nick! Don't envy you in that heat at all, get yaself a nicecold drink and stay indoors!

Helen, I went for the navy blue blind in the end, think it will match nicely. 

I love the ninja baby grow you made! Thats well cute! 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks all, today is going well and Ive convinced Pete to have take out for tea as the shopping isnt coming till tomorrow and were on rations lol

Kids have played nicely all day with only 1 tantrum from Isobel!

Leigh, great news on house, I want to see it too, links please lol

Amy, lovely pic of you and Nick :) 

Han, I was going to say your nursery looked really dark but its come out lovely :) Your bump is HUGE! Mines still looking small :( 

X


----------



## Tizy

I didn't realise my bump was that big! Although I went into a shop the other day and the lady asked how far along I was, when I told her she went "blumming heck your gonna be a big lass" I was quite offended! I'm carrying it all on my belly an I do feel huge BUT worried cos we've still got 17 weeks to go!!

The bedroom will be lighter still soon as my electrician friend is gonna puta 3 bar spot light up instead of that central shade light!

Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone. Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thats quite rude of someone who doesnt know you to say lol. Id have been mortified although Ive got to say Id rather be massive and still ahve 17 weeks to go and shock someone than tell someone Im 23 weeks and have hardly no bump. When I sit down first thing in a morning, looks like theres nothing there just wobbly fat :( 

Bit concerned about the wind pains Im getting as baby has been quiet and not moved much today and I feel nausea too. Weve ordered take out which might not do me any good!
x


----------



## Tizy

Hmmmm maybe keep an eye on that Rach,not sure what it could be! My baby has been very quiet today too, was worried earlier becuase I overdid it yesterday and have been really achey, and so went on the doppler, all is fine and bubs must have just turned or something. Try not to worry. 

Take out sounds lush! I'm making pork and mustard burgers with wedges for tea. 

My lappy is pissing me right off, all the buttons are sticking and aren't working properly. Its taken me 10mins to type this out! Any suggestions please??

Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

i know you can replace the keyboard sometimes, or just plug a normal keyboard into the usb if you dont wanna do that, only really works if youre at a desk tho :(


----------



## Cherrybinky

Oh dont say that Han Ill be panicking now. Its definitely wind related to my IBS and I only get it on and off when Ive eaten, not nice though. Its not pain, its just like a bit of wind is trapped on my left side low down which is where your colon and lower bowel are. 
I away next weekend so dont want to be suffering with wind !

Id give the keyboard a clean Han, you can replace them if its really bad and theyre not too expensive but the labour is.

Im having tooth problems again too! Driving me mad when Ive eaten, tooth, gum and all ! Bloody things have been worse since the dentish messed with them!

We just watched Ghost Busters, Spiderwick Chronicles and now were watching Karate Kid 2.

Hope youre all having a good evening!
X


----------



## cranberry987

ive gone officially insane. someone asked what bedding id chosen for my nursery and i realised i hadnt even known id need any. its obvious when you think about it, but it wasnt something i was looking out for! Had a look and I reckon we just need a cot bumper and sheets. will sleep in a grobag thingy. found a bumper for £5 inc postage on ebay - theyre crazy prices new!

That sent me into a whole omg im not ready thing. theres loads of little bits to do in the house, but theres plenty of time to do em. i just need to make a list and get rich to do em. like under the sofa needs cleaning, i know, ive gone insane.

made a wishlist on mothercare and have a load of stuff watched on ebay now, calming me down :p


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi all - well again I have missed tons since Friday! 
Itzy, The nursery looks really lovely and has made me desperately want to start mine! Need to have a major sort out first though as the room is currently my office...

Rees - an update as requested - I queried the need to be induced and the mw said in Diabetic women the placenta can get damaged the further you go (she used a different word but can't remember exactly) so obv baby can suffer as a result. They like to induce at 38ish weeks.... after discussing what this entails I quickly realised there is nothing at all natural about this process which is a real shame but I do feel that they wouldn't do this unless necessary - I asked about the risks to Beanie and me and she said that we will both be closely monitored so nothing "should" happen. We are going to discuss it again nearer the time and I will do some more reading up - Helen has given me food for thought but I do think that they wouldn't advise unless necessary... more reading required though....


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

oh an d Helen, please stop panicking as I haven't bought even one thing yet and you are making me panic!!! :haha:
I think I will be more inclined to start spending after my scan on 11th August....


----------



## sunshine623

Rachel, I get the same kind of pains sometimes, too. Feels awful and scares me for a little bit, but then it always seems to end being gas. Just had a bout of that this morning actually. Ugghh! I'm sure everything's fine, just pregnancy messing with us. :) 

I'm with Rachel on the bump. When I tell people I'm 5 months they look at me like "where's your baby then???" lol But Han, you're bump is lovely, and strangers really should mind their own damn business anyway. 

My hair dresser is 37 weeks, and she was complaining about how hard her bump is now. Says it feels like if her belly stretches any more, her skin will surely rip! Freaked me out, but I guess surely our bodies can manage. I hope!


----------



## cranberry987

Mrs B mum2b said:


> oh an d Helen, please stop panicking as I haven't bought even one thing yet and you are making me panic!!! :haha:
> I think I will be more inclined to start spending after my scan on 11th August....

Maybe that's how my stress started. We must stop the stress chain! I'm ok now, eatin!


----------



## sunshine623

Helen, don't panic! Remain calm. I get in that state of mind at least once a week it seems. Like I have no idea about this or that, and I don't know what in the world I'm going to do with a baby when I'm left alone with him. We'll all manage just fine, though, I'm sure. 

Mrs. B, hi! Sounds like you're going into it with an open mind. I'd hear what they have to say and do your own research, and in the end be willing to do whatever needs done to keep you and baby safe. :) Of course, I'm in the U.S. and doctors here are all about induction and c-sections and epidurals, so I guess I'm used to it. I'm going to finally ask my doctor what his stance on all it is at my appointment Thursday. Should be some food for thought. 

Do you all have birthing classes? Are you going to attend one? I'm still kinda on the fence about it. I do want to at least do a tour of the maternity ward where I'll have the baby. I hear it's really nice, though. It's called the Women's Pavillion and it's next to the hospital, but kinda detached so you're not in there with all the sick people. :)


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

yeah - good plan! Glad to hear it - I'm gonna eat now so ttfn... x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks Amy, its horrible but I'm sure that's what it is. I also just ate a kebab which will either clear me out or make it worse LOL. 

I've got cot duvet and bumper with blanket for the cot as well as grobag and duvet and bumper with grobag for the crib then just grobag for the moses basket downstairs! 

X


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi Sunshine sorry just saw your post and thaks for your thoughts.... yes we have ante natal classes here which I think we start at about 30 weeks. They are obv not comulsory but I for one shall be going as feel clueless! Also will be doing a tour of the hospital but not for a while yet.... Yours sounds nice though and not too "hospital like"!!!


----------



## cranberry987

Im going to the NCT classes (£190) and the (probably) crappy free NHS ones. The NHS are in the middle of the day so Ill sack em off if I get work in. Or I might go to the first one see what theyre like. the nct start late sept as theyre for nov and dec due dates and i think the nhs ones are nov some time for 5 wks. Im also going to a home birthing group next sunday evening, its monthly and they have a theme each month so should be good.

Mainly going to meet other mums in the area tbh

I found this link of what you need for a baby, not to be used for panicing purposes! https://www.emmasdiary.co.uk/pregnancy/pregnancy-products/shopping-for-a-newborn.aspx rich asked his brother about cot bumpers and he didnt even know what one was - theyre on their third! im sure half this stuff you dont rly need.


----------



## Rees

Girlies, stop the yapping :) I'm on my phone! :)

Haven't got a link to the house, it's not online! Luke is concerned that they're not kosher coz they're not online :haha: althought they do have 1 shitty webpage, but they've spelt it Cornwall Porpety :) they just don't know how to work the internet :)

Han - your nursery is looking lush! Can't wait to sort out our baby stuff now :)

Helen - we liked a vest in a shop and it said "They shake me" and there were loads of other tongue in cheek stuff, but we never got any in the end!

Now to read the last 2 pages...


----------



## cranberry987

wow thats DARK. love it!


----------



## sunshine623

I don't think our classes are that expensive, but there are soooo many different kinds! I don't know which type to go to. I just got to that section in my What to Expect book, so maybe it will be of some help. I'll have to ask the doctor about that on Thursday, too. I'd better start making a list of questions for him. I've not had many questions so far, but now that it's getting closer I'm thinking of a lot more things I don't know.


----------



## cranberry987

I just keep reminding myself that the baby doesnt know how to have its nappy changed or be bathed, so if i do it wrong he wont know the difference. safety stuff is 90% common sense anyway and I bet you wouldnt go that long doing it an 'unsafe' way before someone told you. 

restless again tonight, want to do something but dont know what!

gonna knit


----------



## Rees

Helen, we didn't even have Tegan's cot until she was gone 3 months! It was set up 2 weeks later and she'd just grown out of her moses basket! So I wouldn't start worrying just yet :)

She now has a cute peppa pig duvet set :) looking forward to getting her a big girls bed though in the next few months as the baby will need her cot bed!


----------



## Rees

As for the classes, I found the internet to be better than the NHS ones! They ended up cancelling the one about baby care like bottles, nappies and feeding etc... The most useful one!

Shan't be going this time around, I know what can go wrong and what can go right, I wish I'd done the NCT ones the last time though :(

MrsB - at least they finally started to talk to you more about it! Are you glad that you asked?

If I get gestational diabetes they can gladly induce me at 38 weeks! I'll be so fed up of being pregnant by then :)

Roll on December when I'll start with the curries, walks, rasperry leaf tea etc... None of it works mind, but it's fun to try! :)

I'm so bored at work it's unbelievable, just want to snooze!

Had a massive row with luke earlier, left home at lunch, went back to take him a bit of shopping and then went to my mum's to watch the grand prix and then straight from my mum's to the station to come to work :(

He's been stressing, over money, his responsibilies etc... (What does he expect, he's a stay at home dad with a poorly pregnant missus!) I'm just so fucking cheesed off with him it's unreal.

I came into work and I felt so shitty, I felt like walking out, quitting and stepping out in front of a bus or something, I've told him time and time again to stop going on. All morning I felt like shit, been feeling sick for most of the morning and he goes on at me for not doing anything. He's not the one who spent the last 2 days doing 13+ hour days on 5 hours sleep! I've still not properly got over the chicken pox either :(

It's pants. I hate men. They should be like male seahorses and be the ones who carry and nourish the babies to term and then give birth!


----------



## cranberry987

sorry hes being a massive twat. they really dont realise how tiring it is. i didnt before i got preg, i thought it was just get preg, grow a bump, how wrong i was.

hugs


----------



## cranberry987

bought my cot!
and mattress. Wasnt planning on spending that much but the cheaper one was only £20 less. Also MIL is paying so screw it :p Can pick it up thursday from the store.

cot is on offer now and its def the one we want, been looking at it for months so may as well get it tbh.


----------



## pink sparkle

Just read through everything i missed and cant remember a thing now...blooming baby brain!

Helen - the cot is gorgeous! Love the transfers and saw that post on facebook did think wtf!!! 

Rach - i hope the kebab has helped and that you have a good clear out (of wind lol) x

Helen i would get cot blankets as well as growbags as when its really cold sometimes you need extra and you can always use them in the pram too not sure whats on your list though, dont panic though you still have plenty of time x

Han - the nursery is gorgeous, will be even nicer when complete, my friend carried huge from around 12 weeks (honest to god she was massive) but once she got to around 26 weeks she seemed to slow down a lot and shes now 35 weeks and not much bigger (baby is growing fine though) you could find that your bump growth slows down a lil bit so i wouldnt worry. Holly was a good size i dont know how true it is but the old wives always say that your boys are bigger than your girls...fingers crossed not too much bigger in your case x

Mrs B - i agree that they wouldnt do it unless necessary and Rees im with you on completely having enough of being pregnant by then lol!

My cousin didnt have gd but they induced her anyways because of the shoulder thing with her last big baby. At two weeks early he weighed over 9lb ended up having to have a c-section and they still struggled to get him out as he was in a really akward position...apparently he would never have been born naturally...my cousin gave it her very best though and im sure that she was just glad to have him here safe and sound. They detected a kidney problem (also part of reason for inducing) and hes in icu being monitored...I hear they are happy with his progress so far though x

A few of my friends had gd and three of the babies had to spend a few days in icu because of blood sugar issues (one didnt was completely fine). Does this only happen if your blood sugars are not ok or can it happen even if yours are fine? 

Tired today...trying to think of more baby girls names without too many L sounds and without 'ie'/ey sound at the end...not having much luck though x


----------



## cranberry987

If your blood sugars aren't controlled then baby gets too much insulin in it's body. Then when it's cut off from your high supply of sugar its blood sugar crashes. 

As long as it's controlled most ppl just need to feed baby and that's gonna happen anyway really whatever.


----------



## sunshine623

Leigh, sorry he's being such an ass. I never realized how tired women get when they're pregnant either. I was like Helen and just thought you get big and that's that. How wrong was I??? lol Men will just never have any idea what we've gone through. 

Jayne and Leigh, I think I'd probably right there with you about getting induced at 38 weeks. Since I found out my due date, I've been hoping baby would come at about 38 1/2 or 39 weeks. I'm due the 27th or 28th of Nov, and our big Thanksgiving holiday is the 24th. I'm already off that week due to the holiday, so I've always kinda hoped he'll come around the 18th. Then I'd have an extra week at home with him and be out of the hospital and be home by Thanksgiving. I know it's selfish and crazy sounding, but it's just a little early, so it's not too bad to hope for! lol 

Helen, I love the baby bed! White is so pretty and universal. If we hadn't been given one, we would probably have gotten a white one, too. 

We thought we'd go ahead and buy our stroller, but I think we'll just wait now and see what we get at the baby shower. We've set a date for it (Oct 16), and I'm already getting excited even though it's 2.5 months away! lol Can't wait to see all the wonderful baby stuff we get! :)


----------



## pink sparkle

My mum and step dad are flying this morning for the first time...theyre in the 60's and 70's. I couldnt sleep, dont help that i live close to the airport and this morning the planes have kept me awake and i couldnt get back to sleep! God i hope that the are ok, i hope my mum hasnt freaked out on boarding! I feel like their mum as im so nervous for them hehe x

Sunshine wish we had baby showers over here being on baby no3 i dont even expect to really get many gifts x


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls. 

How is everyone today. I'm in a bit of a mood tbh! Marks on a day off today and I was just trying to tell him a few things this morning, so that he didn't get confused with jobs today and he said that in the mornings he just likes to get up and not get bombarded with things to do! I only told him that he couldn't use the salami for his lunch becuase we're having it on pizza!! God knows how he'll cope with a screaming baby first thing in the morning!!

Helen, your cot is lovely! Really like it. I didn't realise how expensive cot matresses were! I still need to get one of them!

Rach, sorry darlin, I didn't mean to alarm you, its just the way it came accross. I'm sure its just wind pains like you say....sorry again. 

Leigh, ugh I'm with you, men can be so annoying at times! Hope you feel better soon. 

Jayne, have a lovely time with your mum and dad, its lovely when relatives come to stay (as long as its not for too long!). Jayne girly names I liked were: Teala, Lacey, Ava, Tabitha, Freya, Noa, Lani, Talulah.....a few suggestions for you. 

Hi Mrs B. Hope your well. 

Amy, so nice you get a baby shower, I doubt I'll get one, they're not so common over here! I'll drop hints to my friends but I doubt they'll get them! 

At work today, its so warm as well, muggy and rainy!

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls, 

another hot one here, I hate it. 

Helen, Im jealous of your mattress :) Ours is £25 brand new. Its just a basic one like what Pete has for the other 2 when they were both born. What was the link you posted as when I click on it it just takes me to my 23 week page at Emmas Diary. x

Amy, I think Id hate a baby shower. We dont really have them over here but Id be mortified with the fuss lol. 

Han, Its ok lol. I had Fybogel last night and one this morning. *EDIT* Thank GODS for fybogel, I feel fine now :blush:

We saw a static van across the road being hit by a car last night with 2 idiots in, neither of us got the bloody number plate in time and didnt think there'd been damage done but the poor bloke has been out this morning sorting his tyre and broken light. Feel bad but not a lot we can do. 

Jayne, Im with Han, I love Tabitha and Talulah but Pete wouldnt go with either when I suggested them! Theyre cute names. 

x


----------



## pink sparkle

Talulah is lovely but a friend has a a Talulah who's 9 months ...all the best names are taken lol!

I got my last cot mattress from babies r us were on sale at half price it was sprung one think it was about £70.00 which was a bargain, ds still using it now on cotbed. 

My mum and dad have gone to dublin not staying with me ....thank god lol! x

Just had to call the fire brigade stupid kids id bet set fire to a fence and bushes over the park...really annoys me as little kids play over there and could get hurt, the fire was really going for it...its a shame its happened really lived here three years and never had any problems caused by the park before.

Ive just come over really tired x


----------



## Cherrybinky

*tired too*

annoyed with Asda as their fresh coleslaw veg packet AND med salad was out of stock. I mean WTF this is a large supermarket and they have no salad? Why didnt they just send me a substitute? CROSS!


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive not long been in asda you would have thought it was xmas eve it was bloody packed does my head in ...once this baby arrives on line shopping it is...only thing that puts me off is do they check the date on yogurts etc that would drive me mad if they sent stuff that went out of date in a couple of days.


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

some non L/non ie girls names... hmm, erika, paula, astrid, april, agnes, anora, comfort, darla are the ones i had on my baby names app which i liked. actually, do you think i could get away with calling a boy astrid? <3 that name :p

Han - sorry your dh is being a div, write a note next time and stick it on his head :p

rach - weird that the emmas diary link didnt come up, it was just a list of stuff to buy for a baby. if you googled it im sure youd find it or something similar, but i bet youve got most things anyway!

I wouldnt like a girly pukey baby shower, but id like it if it was like a hen night type thing. also id like the presents :haha:

and amen to fybogel, totally agree, magical stuff. i usually carry on for a few days as theres generally a reason you got blocked up in the first place and it takes a while to go through sometimes.

I didnt think the mattress would be so mch tbh. I wanted a sprung one rather than foam and the cheaper one was £90 so I thought screw it, £20 aint much. Would have been different story if itd been me paying, ebay cotbed and shredded newspapers :p

Jayne, how exciting for your parents to go away flying for the first time, bet they come back with magical stories of teeny weeny packets of nuts!

Someone suggested I try the m&p sola as I was having a bit of a headspin over prams and it ticks all our boxes! Went into the shop and its actually rly nice - folds flat with seat on, ok shopping basket, not too wobbly. Think Ill get one off ebay as theres one in Newport for £100 BO or £60 bid atm. Its pink and black and Id prefer the green one tho, so will have a think. Im sure theres plenty on there tho. The only thing is obv you dont get any guarantee. Going to look at it and the babystyle oyster on sunday in cheltenham. theres a big pram shop which has loads of makes apparently

Also bought two toys with crinkly noises and bits to nom on (£12 for both, reduced). Had a look at proper boys clothes but I didnt rly like anything. Looked in m&p and mothercare. need to find somewhere more my style I think.

Someone in my home birthing group lost her twins last week, she was 19w and due same day as me :( really sad. they think it might have been an infection and there was some weirdness with the bags they were in, they had their own bag each and one shared. horrible for her to have to go through it. Read her post this morning and made me really sad :(


----------



## cranberry987

urgh, online shopping is a great idea but rly annoys me. if you order stuff for a recipe theres always one thing they miss, like turmeric - as if they run out of bloody turmeric. then you have to find alllll the stuff from the recipe and send it back with the driver.


----------



## pink sparkle

Helen sorry to hear about the lady from your homebirth group..really sad x

I spoke to my mum she didnt seem like she 'enjoyed' moaned that by the time her tea was cool enough to drink they were landing only took 45 minutes hehe said it will take some persuasion (sorry if wrong!) to get her to come somewhere like spain or cyprus! Dad was completely cool about it didnt even bother him...bless hes like 78! 

Helen have you had a look at H&M for boys clothes they do some nice quirky things and prices are quite reasonable x


----------



## cranberry987

thanks ill have a look.

tell your mum that on a flight to spain she'll have time for two cups of tea!


----------



## Cherrybinky

I have pram dilemma again :( 

We got our Silver Cross pram second hand (the shop where my Mum works). I loved it at first and now I feel bad because I begged Mum to get it and she paid for it and now I keep seeing lovely new modern prams and wish I had one. Mum got upset and said we can sell it if we dont want it but everyone keeps telling me how unique and nice it is. I love it as a buggy and it can also be used when baby is a newborn as it lays down but also had the upright carry cot style too. 

I know baby wont care what shes in but I keep thinking people will stare because Ive got an older pram. 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_254424_1907080790543_1047501884_31925760_6001376_n.jpg


----------



## pink sparkle

Aww hunni you have to do what makes you feel happy, i kinda feel the same as my pram from ds is not modern and trendy anymore...its the bebeconfort loola..i just wont sell it as they sell for pennies and i couldnt part with it for £50.00. Im just trying to look at it like six months down the line i will buy a lightweight summer pushchair and that can be super modern and even pink if i want cos the loola is great for the winter weather. My double side by side is pants too only got it cos it was £100.00 new dont plan on using it much but wont feel great pushing it! xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

I think ppl will look at you pushing it but only because its so unique now i dont think anyone would think anything negative of it, you might get all the older ladies telling you they had one just like it hehe...my mum always harps on about how much better they were in her day x


----------



## cranberry987

have a think about whether it does what you want it to. I know you dont drive, so will it be good for on the bus? Will you be able to lift it up curbs etc? what other things do you want it to do. 

I dont think you need to worry about people thinking youve got an old pram, im sure theyll think its lovely and retro, but if its just a pain in the arse to use then Id sell it and give mum the money back, or put it towards a newer one. You bought it so theres someone else who will


----------



## Cherrybinky

its pretty good Helen, because its an older model its sturdy, it has swivel wheels for curbs and bus and the buggy is fab. I love the fact that its got a good so will protect against the weather and as a buggy its has cosytoes and rain cover with it too. I do like it but was just worried its old fashioned :(


----------



## cranberry987

Theres is a lot of pram envy out there. You see people strutting about with their prams which cost them £1000 and theyre lovely but really, its a pram. As long as it does what you want it to then spending that amount of money on something is just insane. 

Maybe get a nice modern pushchair for kitty when shes 6m (or whenever they start using a pushchair, i have no idea :p ) then youve had the best of both worlds. Pushchairs are much cheaper as well. I saw a lovely quinny in costco and it was about £50!

edit, oh its a buggy too. well you could get a second :p


----------



## cranberry987

gah. the hospital changed my heart scan. ffs.... its brought forward to next mon but why cant they just bloody make their mind up. its not as easy as just telling my boss i need time off.

have my scan tmw too, will be nice to see baby again and check all is healthy but im not counting on a nice fluffy experience like saturday. its at 4pm. Might book a 4d scan at 32w or so, rich says he'd like to see baby and i think we're gonna sack off the growth scans. £140 tho, eek.


----------



## cranberry987

Ive had a look at baby gap and i think thats more me. ebaaaaay!


----------



## pink sparkle

From what your saying rach it sounds like a great pram/pushchair. Id go with it and when Kitty arrives if you decide you dont like it after using it, i would then buy another. Pram envy is horrible tbh dh would let me have whatever i want in terms of spending money on a pram but i just dont see the point in spending an obscene amount of money my friend spends hundreds on the newest travel/pram system and you can guarantee a few months down the line shes bored of it and buys a light weight one...i think its crazy.

Yes gap is great learnt my lesson there though dd's wardrobe was full of it...never brought one item for ds from them just way to expensive for a baby lol! Good idea though hit ebay! Im watching some pram toys from mamas and papas..need to see how much they are new though before i bid x


----------



## cranberry987

oh god no, not new! Theres quite a few bundles on ebay for £2 or something so have a couple of bids on.


----------



## pink sparkle

that sounds great...you got me looking at baby gap now...only looked at the girls stuff...omg im in love...MUST STAY AWAY FROM GAP!!!

Grrr at the hosp by the way...you have no bloody luck with them! I try and tell you there not so bad (hehe) and they just constantly mess you around! What hospital are you under? x


----------



## cranberry987

its st michaels in bristol, tbh everyone i know has had shit care from them. everyone on here says theyre great but irl friends just have nothing good to say. they didnt taint my view of it btw, i work there quite a lot and hate the place. Every single client i see there has something go wrong, or theres some kind of hiccup. 

someone i was talking to today had cysts or some kind of weirdness of her ovaries. she had keyhold surgery at st mikes and had said that she would prefer not to be opened if it can be avoided (it would mean 3m off work) but obv do whatevers necessary. there were complications and the surgeon had to open her up in the end but delayed it so long that he screwed a lot of stuff up in the process. then blamed HER for it because of her unwillingness to be opened up. Shes since been to a private dr who said she didnt even need the surgery!

Shes having ivf now because of the op - maybe would have needed it anyway, but it cant have helped.

Im trying to chill about it all tbh but they dont make it easy. hope the scans nice, the NT was good tbh as it was a consultant rather than a nurse. They dont do routine NT scans here so the plebs arent trained. I assume its the same with the heart scan, wont be much to see i suppose but will be interesting seeing it all.

rich just got home and our clapped out old vw camper passed the mot with only one warning about some bullshit thing. woo! it needed loads of work done last year because for the last 10 years its gone to a total cowboy and there were things like the passenger seat swang round when you went round corners lol. was fun (weeeeeee) but not safe at all and obviously a fail :rofl:


----------



## pink sparkle

My hubby is a mot tester and even he says some of the things they have to fail you on are mad...and its only set to get worse apparently...hes been going on about more silly things they will be adding to the list for failing and warnings etc etc.


----------



## sunshine623

Jayne, too bad your parents didn't really care for the flight. My parents have never flown either. Dad wants to try, but mom is completely against it. You should have heard her when I flew to Brazil a few years ago! She was a nervous wreck the entire time, just knew I was gonna get killed in a plane crash! lol

Han, sorry OH was being a jerk this morning. We try to do little things to make life easier and they jump down our throats for it. Men!

Why don't you all have baby showers??? That sucks! Sorry. Wasn't trying to brag, just didn't realize you don't have them.

Rachel and Helen, I get what you mean about hating the fuss of a baby shower. It kinda bothers me to asking for gifts, but my sister's doing it all and they keep telling me people will want to get us stuff anyway, so may as well make a party out of it. And I'd say with my sister doing it, it will be a major girly ordeal! lol But she wants to do it, and I get free baby stuff, so I'm all for it! 

Helen, oh that's awful about the lady losing both babies so far along! When I went through it last year with Asher that was the worst time of my entire life. I don't think I'll ever fully get over it, but losing 2 must be double the pain! Poor woman!

Rachel, I think the stroller is really cool and unique, but you should get what's going to make you comfortable. I agree that you probably will get looks, but in a positive way, especially from older women. 

Everybody keep your fingers crossed for Nick tomorrow. He takes the test for the new job he's hoping to get. He's already passed the interviews, so it sounds like as long as he does well on the test he'll have the job! :happydance:


----------



## spellfairy

Cherry, most of girls who have these 1000 prams normally don't have a pot to piss in. Waste of money. I plan to spend no more than 200/250 for a twin. Helen ur friends story makes me wanna cry:( I went throu a loss at 19 weeks and I'm soo fearful of loosing these two:( felt them kicking proper that oh felt it.


----------



## sunshine623

I don't get the $1000 stuff either! Nick is dead set on getting one that's $300 and it's the most expensive one in the store. I still can't stomach even paying that much! Seems insane to pay that much for something just to push the baby around in.


----------



## cranberry987

Oh maybe i should have spoilered the news about the other lady. She did share the statistics of how likely it was and it was so small. Just crazy bad luck and as I say there was some weirdness which I'm sure they would have picked up on early scans but she didn't have em unfortunately :(


----------



## pink sparkle

Sunshine - good luck to Nick - hope the test goes well, i would love a girly girl baby shower...i had lots brought for me with dd then not so much with ds i suppose ppl just think they already done it once hehe! I was just thinking of what ppl got us with ds and we actually had lots brought for us pram, cot, steriliser, baby alarm. I was spoilt! Using the pram again and the cot, got a new steriliser (10.00), using the alarm again too.

Im so tired this morning...hubby woke me up early as its our anniversary, hed got up ridiculously early and gone to asda and got me flowers and chocolates...may have to open them for brekkie lol! Having a bit of a soppy moment and thinking how much i love him and how i would be completely lost without him.

Got my sis and her four kids coming over today and my bros gf and their son..eeek gonna be madness!


----------



## cranberry987

Eek full house!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Amy, fingers crossed for Nick :) 

Thanks Spellfairy, I dont get expensive prams either really but Ive seen some nice ones second hand for £60 more modern and mine was £30 so it was a bargain, not a thing wrong with it. Mums bringing it over tomorrow so I shall have another play with it and Im sure Ill be fine. 

Well, wind went but now I have pain on right lower side when I bend forward etc. Ive spoken to Drs and Im seeing MW on Thursday before we go away just to put my mind at rest. Im fine when Im sat down, just when I go to get up or bend or sneeze. Google was very kind and said it could be round ligament pains.

I just ate egg on toast and was lush!

Have a good Tuesday :) 
X


----------



## cranberry987

Sounds like rlp to me. Hope it feels better. 

X


----------



## Tizy

Morning girlies, 

Rach, I love your pram, I'm sure it will be more than suitable and its very cute, love the design. Hope you start to feel better soon, like the others said on fb just watch how much/intense your cleaning is...Lol. 

Amy, best of luck to Nick, hope he gets the job, fingers crossed for you X

Spellfairy, Oh your poor friend, thats just such bad news, hope it hasn't worried you too much, how are you doing anyway? 

Helen, hello.

Jayne, Have fun today. 

Hi to everyone else too. 

I'm in work again today but I'm off tomorrow. I'm a little nervous becuase Holly is going off on a trecking holiday with my sister tomorrow. She has to get the train down to Euston on her own and then my sis is picking her up and they're flying to Geneva to start a 10 day trek along the snow-line of the alps!! Bless Hols, shes pretty fit but hasn't done much trekking before, they've got to carry all their stuff and they'll be staying in log cabins each night. It'll be a wonderful opportunity for her to spend some time with her aunty tho but I'm just worried something might happen to them!

Anyway must dash xxx


----------



## Tizy

P.S. Anyone heard from Jade?? She's not been on in a while. Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

I was thinking about Jade this morning and wondered where she was. I hope shes ok 
X


----------



## Tizy

Shes not been on since page 149!! and she didn't mention about going away, I don't think. Might type her an fb message, hope shes ok too. X


----------



## no1seasider

Afternoon all :flower:

Is it just me or is this heat killing everyone?It's horrible! Have fans going all over the place and im still roasting!

Rach,i think your pram is lovely,funky and retro.Don't give a shit what anyone else thinks....nothing gets on my nerves more than judgemental people!If you are happy with it that's all that matters,and like someone else said,if you do decide you want something else instead i'm sure you'll have no trouble selling it on.
I don't get people spending tons of money on prams,for the use you get out of them its crazy.Even ones that change to pushchairs usually get replaced by a lightweight buggy.I have bought my friends mothercare my3 with the car seat for £50,she hasnt even had it 12 months and i felt a bit guilty only paying that for it as it was in fab condition(she hasnt even used the pushchair seat its brand new).We went in babies r us and looked at the red silvercross 3d with a free car seat,which i fell in love with,but when she offered us hers i jumped at it.I love a bargain!
I am going to pick up a fisherprice rainforest bouncy chair today for a tenner,its only 3 months old too!
We have done really well so far,to say we didnt have so much as a baby sock left from the boys we have got a pram-paid for by another friend, a cotbed and mattress(brand new bought by my sister in law),2 moses baskets and two stands(given to us!),2 baby gyms(given)enough boy clothes to see us until 12months old(all given)Closer by nature tommee tippee sterilizer set with bottle warmer,8 bottles and tons of other bits(bought by my dad from babies r us).So far we have spent £50 of our own money on a swinging crib and that was with a brand new mattress,drapes and bed set! 

Round ligament pain sucks!The pain when you move suddenly kills! I get it worse if ive lain on my back,and go to get up quick.Ouch! I'm then rocking like a weeble trying to turn over as i kow its gonna hurt,a lot.Also get it when i cough,sneeze,laugh in certain positions!

Right,enough waffle, i'm supposed to be stripping the bedroom wallpaper!

Have a lovely day girls x x


----------



## no1seasider

Forgot to ask,is anyone else suffering with swollen ankles? I say ankles but my whole calf seems to blend with my ankle and foot!Have fat toes too :(

Am seriously feeling sooo unattractive, im knackered,in fact im feeling like absolute shit today:cry: Please tell me i'm not alone.


----------



## cranberry987

My feet get quite heavy at night sometimes a good rub and elevation tends to sort em out tho. The amount of fuss dh makes about having to rub them. Hes going to be useless at rubbing my back in labour

The heat doesn't help does it. I'd say drink some fluids and put em up :(

In hospital which is like an oven and there's 500 ppl here waiting for a scan. Grr. Need food and air....


----------



## Cherrybinky

no1seasider said:


> Forgot to ask,is anyone else suffering with swollen ankles? I say ankles but my whole calf seems to blend with my ankle and foot!Have fat toes too :(
> 
> Am seriously feeling sooo unattractive, im knackered,in fact im feeling like absolute shit today:cry: Please tell me i'm not alone.

Thanks for the pram comment :) I feel ok about it today, I think I was just having one of those days!

I dont have swollen ankles but my feet are major puffy by about 11am and my fingers feel like fat sausages by this time of day. the muggy sticky heat here is killing me! Our living room is like a sauna and Ive had the fan on all night in our bedroom! It keeps spitting with rain here, we need a good storm!

X


----------



## cranberry987

Omg I have to come back again.... Baby transverse and wouldn't move off his back so they couldn't check the spine. All fine tho and confirmed boy


----------



## Tizy

Hmmm, I have been ok with the heat, there was just one night when I was exceptionally hot!! and luckily no swollen ankles etc yet! But Chris you're not alone, I too feel very unattractive, fat and bloaty, defo not sexy in the slightest!

Aww one of my landlords at work just asked how I was doing? and how long I had left to go! So must defo look preggers and not fat (like I'm feeling) Oh the bain of a 'Curvy Ladies' life is her chubbiness! Perhaps if we all get breast feeding we'll all be 'skinny mini's' before long! (hehe, not really holding out that much hope for this - since Holly was rubbish at latching on!).

Han Xxx


----------



## Tizy

cranberry987 said:


> Omg I have to come back again.... Baby transverse and wouldn't move off his back so they couldn't check the spine. All fine tho and confirmed boy

Oh really!!! God Helen, you're not having much luck!! *giggle* Oh well more chance to see little bubs tho! Try to look on the positive side!

So can you feel that the baby is transverse in ya tummy? or do you just feel normal. I suppose they still have plenty of room. Maybe this would explain the high up kicks round ya belly button?? 

Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

They're doing it next mon right after heart scan so isn't too bad. Better be some cooperation next time or I'm gonna unleash the cold water on him! Scans are lovely but today was my 6th and I've got 5 more at least! 

I feel kicks and jabs all over tbh so I think he does move but I can't rly tell which way he's lying. Although I felt jabs at the top and bottom yday so I assume that's top-bottom lying.


----------



## Cherrybinky

My bubba was transverse at all my scans and no one batted an eyelid or said anything at all. She does move around a lot though. Her hb is normally to the left of my belly button and I get kicked just above so she must move. I hope things are ok Helen :) x


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah transverse is normal at this stage. If he'd have been on his side would have been fine but he was face up and she couldn't get an angle. Its all fine.


----------



## Rees

Helen - that cot is lovely! I wish we had a white one :( Ours is just a boring cheap pine one from argos, although the cot mattress will fit into a toddler bed :happydance: so all we gotta do is get a new one for baby in April/May :)

Jayne - I hope your cousin's baby is getting better, girl names, hmmmm, it's tough coz I can't think of many that we both like :) I quite like Kasey and I loved Rhianna last time but that went out the window when we found Tegan :)

You could always pick a name for a kids TV show? Peppa, Holly etc... (I swear if this is a girl and we ask her what we should call her she'll say Holly :haha:

Helen - I really liked Astrid for a bit :) There's a girl in my mum's school and she's called Astrid and mum told her mum we like the name and she said that she's never come across another Astrid! (Strange!)

The babystyle Oyster is amazing! Looks a lot like the iCandy's and it's easy to push (was on my list for a bit :) ) Had a test drive around the pram store my auntie works in and she said it's a really good pram :)

Rach - seriously, don't care about prams, yeah I get pram envy REALLY BAD, I always look and see how fast I can make out which one it is :blush: and I'm constantly pointing prams out to Luke and to my mum. I saw a LOVELY really old silver cross, like one from the 60's/70's and both me and my mum were practically drooling.

You might get the odd funny look, but I get them too. Last year a stranger was telling me how handsome my boy was (in his pink pram wearing head to toe pink! :dohh: ) People will judge you if you have an old pram, new pram, the latest model, last years etc....

Helen - have a look at M&Co for baby clothes, they are amazing quality and wash well and are a decent price (Yeah, I used to work for them :haha: but I love their kids stuff! Tegan has loads!)
Some hospitals are pants :( But the only thing we can do is complain and hope they work! Shit about the girl who they messed up :(

Amy :hugs: I can't imagine losing a baby :( I hope Nick has done well today :)

Jayne - Happy anniversary :)

Han - Holly's holiday sounds fab :) She'll be alright, she'll come back a bit tired I expect though :)

Chris - the heat is killing me too :( We were out at the park this afternoon and the sun came out and I felt like I was melting :(

I love the fisherprice bouncy chairs :) They're so good! We've still got the one from Tegs, can't wait to give it a good clean :)

No swollen ankles, not that I've looked, but I did notice my puffy fingers :( They were lovely and swollen and hurt like hell to bend them :( Bring on autumn! It's gonna be hot again tomorrow and I've got midwife, so I hope they don't go puffy again :( It's far too early for this crap!

Helen - you're bloody baby needs a good poke! Bloody men! :) At least you know you'll be seeing him again hun! And he'll have grown loads in the next week!

Jade has defo gone away :) Not sure if she was going for just a week or more?


Well, I went and looked at the house today, its bloody lush! I swear we could fit this house into it twice! Letting agent seemed lovely and seemed to like us. We were up front and told her that we get housing benefit etc... and I said that I wasn't sure what to put down on my form for work as I'm not allowed to give out many numbers etc..

We've paid the holding deposit, but so have another couple :dohh: But she only wants her name on the tenancy, not his, and have to move out of their place by Aug 10th! She said that she's prefer us as we're working and they're not! And that they seem a bit dodgy, but it's all going to come down to which of ours references are better! Eeps! My personal referee is my parents neighbour who happens to be a town councillor and has known me forever.

We'll find out by Thursday if we've got it. It is so bloody nice though! The box room where the boiler and washing machine will go is about the same size as Tegan's room now, her room will be about the size of ours now and our new one is nearly double what it is now! The kitchen is nice, the bathroom is nice (It has a bath!) and the yard is double the size of ours too. And the house is old enough that someone stuck a pantry in the kitchen under the stairs :haha: Love it!

And Luke has an interview tomorrow! I really hope that this is everything falling into place, July was so bloody shit anything good that happens this month is a bonus!

First full day off in 4 days and I had an hours nap before tea. I feel like an old lady! Tegan has been such a little cutie today though, I even managed to get a kiss from her :)

Really looking forward to hearing the baby's heartbeat again tomorrow :) Need to compile my mountain of questions for the midwife! (Group B Strep ones, chicken pox ones, my hurty hip pains etc... fun!)

I want to go to sleep again already, but I'm not gonna coz I've got loads to catch up on :)

Hope you're all keeping well xx


----------



## cranberry987

The house sounds amazing, really hope you get it :) and pass on good luck for the interview, fingers crossed things all fall into place!


----------



## Tizy

Hey girlies, all quietish here tonight! 

Leigh, I have my fingers crossed for you, the house sounds fab!!

Has anyone else already started stalking the third tri???? I just can't help myself, I'm bored with the second tri now, but still 3 weeks + until officially third tri!! 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

ive not really bothered with the tri boards tbh, every time ive looked theres just nonsense in there.

im bit bored tonight, had steak for dinner, was lush - felt a bit funny today and i think red meat once a week is a good idea tbh at the moment. wish it wasnt so bloody hot, how anyone copes being pregnant and massive right now i dont know, i dont think id leave the house, glad to be due in the winter tbh


----------



## Rees

Third tri is hellish in this heat, been there, done that :) It really doesn't feel much different though from being early 2nd tri to 3rd tri and wanting baby out!

There's no way I'm stalking 3rd tri yet :lol: Only just come over to second. I like the birth announcements and story's in the baby section :)

You'd think as I have a toddler I'd spend more time in the toddler bit, but I can't stand it in there :( hopefully the baby forum is better, was a bit busy last time with Tegs and had a massive desktop pc, it's easier to get on here now with my little netbook.

Thank you for your fingers crossed girls :) My mum keeps saying not to get our hopes up about the house, but she said that about here too and we got this one!


OMG, just looking at Tegan's ball pool which is one of those pop up ones from argos and it looks like it's bloody ripped! I don't want to go and closer and look just in case it is :( Hopefully it's the green paper she had out that's under it and not the bottom of the ball pool *sigh* Gonna get Luke to have a butchers in a min!


----------



## Rees

Ok, panic over, it was paper *phew*

I swear, she breaks so many things I dread to look some days! At least she went to sleep easy enough tonight! We're now reading some fairy stories as I need a break away from Pratchett and doing the Nac Mac Feegles voice :) So Wintersmith will have to wait. She fell asleep after Rumplestilskin, which I've never read before! (How have I missed that?)


----------



## cranberry987

I mentioned Alice in wonderland to my 6yo neice and she had no idea what i was on about. Couldn't believe it esp as there's a film now


----------



## Rees

I know Alice :) My uncle took me to see it when it was performed at the local theatre :) was amazing :)

Got the book too, although the copy is older than me :) Need to dig it out to read to Tegan. Haven't seen the new version of the film yet, don't know if I want to ruin the images in my mind.

Although was chatting to a guy at work and Alice was Lewis Carrol's child bride apparently! He was meant to be some dirty old perv :(


----------



## cranberry987

The film is good but it's kinda a different animal to the book. If you watch expecting it to be the same you'll be disappointed. 

I've got an ace book my grandpa gave me when I was little. It's 3inches thick and has all the stories like twiddle dum and jabberwocky I think is in there. 'twas brillig and the something or other. Think that's in there at least. Not read it for ages but i cant imagine where else I would have read that phrase :shrug:


----------



## Rees

I do like old books, I've got huge story treasuries that used to be my aunts and uncles, I used to think it was cool that I had the same initials as my auntie :) (L Swanson) But now she's married it's all changed :lol:

We now have the new Resident Evil on, so confused! It's been a while since we watched the other 3 (huge fan of the franchise, I blame it all on having a younger brother...) Tempted to bed again but really can't be arsed to move from my chair!


----------



## sunshine623

Well, crap! I had just about finished responding to everyone and hit the wrong button and it's all erased!!! I usually love my netbook, but the damn touchpad is really touchy so sometimes I hate it. Damn touchpad! Sorry for the rant. I'll try to remember some of what I had written...

Nick took his tests. He got 2 gold, 1 silver, and 1 bronze. He needed to get at least silver, so we're not sure if they'll average the scores or if he'll have to take that one test over again. If so, he'll have to wait a month to take it over, so he's kinda depressed about it. Trying to stay positive til he hears back from the lady though. 

Leigh, you cracked me up with the story of the lady thinking baby dressed in head to toe pink and a pink stroller was a boy! lol And the house sounds great! Fingers crossed that you get it.

Han, Holly's trip sounds amazing! I'm sure she'll have a great time, and be safe and sound. 

Rachel, sounds like probably round ligament pain, but I'm sure seeing the midwife will help put your mind at ease. 

My sister LOVES Alice in Wonderland! She has all kinds of the figures from the old Disney cartoon, and I get her anything I find from it. You don't see stuff from Alice nearly as often as all the other Disney cartoon movies. My favorite was always the Little Mermaid. Just love Ariel! 

Sorry to anybody I've forgotten to respond to! My next ultrasound's Thursday. Can't wait to see baby again and double check he really is a "he". Fingers crossed that his heart is perfectly healthy, too. Asher's main problem was a heart defect, so the heart scan is extra worrisome for me. At 20 weeks, everything looked perfect with his heart, so praying it's the same this time.


----------



## BabyDeacon

im 3rd tri.... theres a few arguments atm on ear piercing and circumsision ect...
Today i am 29 weeks! 8 weeks till im term .... EEKKK excited MUCH!!!! wrote down all the little bits i want for my hospital bag... im gonna go Geoge @asda for my "PJ's" im gonna get there lesuire wear joggers and a plain top sems pointless paying £12 for PJ's when the top and joggers are £4 for bottoms and £2 for top,, so can get 2 for the price of one really.(and in black!).. for labour im really hoing for a water birth so labour will be my tankini im not gonna buy a maternity one just one ive had previously... 
Ive got to ask RE: hair dryer and straightners i know im not gonna be to fussed as to what i look like but have looked at a few pics of friends and they look so proud but u know just a little worse for wear and i would like a decent pic of us 3 (me hubby and bubba) :haha: and i dont mean like straight away after babys born i mean like the next day..... but im hoping they just send me home from labour ward so wouldnt really need it anyway!.... Urgh these things.....


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls, 

Leigh, I really hope you get the house, sounds ideal. 

Amy, I think Nick should be really proud of those results! Im sure they will sort it out. hope the ultrasound goes well :) 

BabyD, I will not be taking hair straighteners to hospital with me at all, I will be taking my hair band to shove my hair in that LOL. However, I will not have roots showing :p 

Pains have gone now, typical! Im still going to MW tomorrow though just to get wee and bp checked and I have a few things Id like to ask her too. 

I havent seen Pete since Monday lunchtime as he took overtime at work and was on sleeps so Ive been home alone and its been quite nice. Had to put my feet in cold water last night, they were swollen again :( Did a clean up this morning (slowly) as my parents are on their way over from Hull. Theyre bringing the pram and loads of clothes and toys! Its muggy here again today, all windows open and back door too! I hate this weather!

I reeeally dont know what to wear at the weekend for this convention! Normally, Im in jeans, funky tops and for the parties, I dress up in fancy dress and vamp gear! Cant do that this year and will feel like a swollen, lumpy frump :( I shall be having a glass of wine on Friday as its my birthday and Ive ordered True Blood deluxe cupcakes to be delivered to our room :) YAY
x


----------



## cranberry987

sunshine - hope it works out with the tests, seems they would take it into account if he did rly well in some areas and gl with the next scan :)

babyd- i bet theyd be fine with the straightners, people take in all sorts of things like stereos and whatnot i doubt theyll be bothered. good plan about the pjs

i wouldnt take my hair stuff with me either tbh but then i cba to do my hair on a normal day

rach - have fun with the baby stuff delivery ^^ im sure you can find something to wear just gotta try some stuff on and try and be objective. Im sure you will look lovely, gotta carry yourself with confidence and strut about. a glass of wine sounds ace, ive not had any at all in 4 months now, havent really felt the desire but id def have one at a special occasion.

have the day off today so im sitting in bed watching ER then going to the gym. then have a friend round this afternoon withher toddler, hope the house is baby proofed enough, probably not...


----------



## Tizy

Morning, 

Amy, I also think Nick should be really happy with those results! He's done really well! X

Rach, OMG those cupcakes sound great! I'm having my friend over for tea on Friay so I'll be having one glass of wine with her too. I'm sure it won't do any harm. 

Its a lovely day again here :) but I've got to see my baby off on the train later! We packed her rucksack last night and it weighs 1 stone 7 lbs!!! Bless her I hope she's going to be ok! I don't like to think of her struggling with a heavy rucksack! They've got to walk 6 miles first day (fine you might say!) but they're walking 1600m in the first day! Thats Scarfel Pike (highest mountain in England) twice! Anyone who has been to the Lake District, where I live, will know thats pretty high!

Anyway, must dash, need to hang out with my baby for as long as I can Xxx


----------



## BabyDeacon

in the hosp im going to they have CD/radio players built in, im sure i wont take straigtners as my hair is kinda really straight anyway, i just wanna look decent, every one keeps saying to me youll be to tired u wont wanna make ur self pretty or anything but i kinda wanna make an effort.... OOOh i was taken aback about this comment left on my status...

you guys are soon to embark on the toughest yet greatest journeys of your lives :) enjoy Ur last few months as free people but also get lots of rest too. :)

ive had loads of messages asking why is it toughest journey?... ive suffered with depression when my dad was really ill,, and i was like free people? hmm im not gonna be a slave.... she is one of my besties and introduced me to here so feel i cant really rant as she see's everything i doooo......


----------



## cranberry987

people think that their lives have to change completely and will become just 'parents' rather than actual people. its not gonna be exactly the same but if you let it become your entire life then it will be tbh. im past going out to clubs and pubs now so really ill be doing the same things but just with a baby in tow and might have to take a bit more time about things, cancel plans because of sickness, that sort of thing.

ive given up commenting on anything baby tbh, people are just gonna judge whatever you decide. if you said you were going to take the baby to the park people would tell you off for going out in the sun...

sounds like it was just a glib comment so just do what youre gonna do tbh


----------



## BabyDeacon

cranberry987 said:


> people think that their lives have to change completely and will become just 'parents' rather than actual people. its not gonna be exactly the same but if you let it become your entire life then it will be tbh. im past going out to clubs and pubs now so really ill be doing the same things but just with a baby in tow and might have to take a bit more time about things, cancel plans because of sickness, that sort of thing.
> 
> ive given up commenting on anything baby tbh, people are just gonna judge whatever you decide. if you said you were going to take the baby to the park people would tell you off for going out in the sun...
> 
> sounds like it was just a glib comment so just do what youre gonna do tbh


i dont do clubbing only been a few times in my whole life first time was my hen night!... id rather pop around some one or they pop around here and have a take away and chat... i go out for days last min which i know is gonna change will have to have 10 mins to think about and grab all babys stuff :haha: im not one to drink, if we went out for a meal i only have a glass of wine if im with some one else thats having a glass, hubby dont drink at all so its not something thats "normal" for us...
i know things are gonna change and it will be a complete change of life style
but i just deleted the comment i just didnt understand the comment where she was trying to get at... i should actually put the status up to what the comment was related too...

Wow 8 weeks till I'm TERM and 11 weeks till 40 weeks,, it's an amazing feeling knowing that what we've tried for, for so long and its really not that far away now! 2 year's and it's only a matter of weeks now, Trevor I love you so much your going to be the best daddy ever!


----------



## Rees

Amy - hopefully they'll take an average and he won't need to re-do them :( I hope your scan goes well :hugs:

My favourite Disney film is Beauty and the Beast :) Have it recorded on the sky box and love to sit and watch it with Tegan, although she only likes the songs at the moment and goes off to play during the rest of it :)

BabyD - When I had Tegan I had a bath after and forgot to even wash my hair, I wanted to get back to her ASAP :) My hair looked minging for days as I couldn't be arsed to get in the shower! It was all covered in sweat and minging :) But it was long enough to shove up in a ponytail. I had my hair cut into an inverted bob in April so I'm trying to grow it all out again so I can just shove it up and out of the way :)

This was me and Tegs about 25 mins after she was born 

The nightie still has blood stains on it :haha: Not all babies heads are so swollen by the way :) She was engaged for what felt like forever and her swollen head was the one of the reasons why I wasn't allowed a home birth, still on took 23 mins to push her out though!

Rach - mmmmm, cupcakes! :)

Helen - even if the house is baby proof, they will still get in! We've given up :)

BabyD - :hugs: The worst part is at the end when you texts and messages from people saying: Have you had the baby yet, how do you feel etc... (Do you think I'd hide the fact I'd given birth, how do you think I feel - like a whale! etc...)

I certainly wouldn't call it a tough journey, it's amazing! Getting rest now I'll agree with, just not the rest of it!

Wow, the comment doesn't go with the status at all!

So long as you keep the changing bag stocked up it's easy to go out within 10 mins :) Although now I'll still go out with no nappies as Luke doesn't keep it stocked up properly or his mum will keep her bag at hers when she brings her back!


I just put Tegan's hair into a ponytail, it lasted 5 mins! She doesn't like it at all but loved me playing with her hair :)

Got midwife today, looking forward to it, taking my mum with me so she can hear the heartbeat :)

Luke's been in his interview for nearly an hour and I've still not heard anything! Feels kinda strange it being just me and Tegs here, she keeps saying: Gone, gone! and then crying :( I've tried explaining that Daddy has gone to a job interview but she doesn't understand! Just misses daddy, so I'm distracting her with TV :)

He just rang, he was the youngest one there :haha: and the owner said that it's not like normal retail jobs, the customer is always wrong and wants whoever he employs to tell at least one customer a day to fuck off! :haha: sounds right up Luke's street! Don't know when we'll find out if he's got it, be good if he does!

Been so strange doing Tegan's breakfast :) Haven't made it in about a year! (Sounds really bad! I've fed her breakfast, just not made it!)

Hope you all have good days! Gonna have to attempt to shower myself and Tegan in a bit, no idea how that's going to work, maybe give her crayons and a colouring book in her cot!


----------



## cranberry987

Woo. My cots arrived in the store! Will pick up tmw. Yey :)


----------



## BabyDeacon

aww you look georgous! and so dos bubba i hope i look that good! the reply i just got was i wont comment on anything else i cant say anything right.... :doh:

any way just phoned MW as im feeling really short of breath and wheezy and wanted to know if im allowed my asthma pump and she said of course :D yay! and i quickly asked if y GTT results were there and she said yes all ok!!!


----------



## Rees

That's a relief then BabyD :) I really didn't look that good, the sheet that was over us was hiding a LOT of blood :D

Helen - that was quick! Will you be putting it up as soon as you get it home, or waiting for a bit?


----------



## Tizy

Baby D, I have mild asthma which has been worse during my pregnancy and I've been using my blue ventolin inhaler loads over the last few months, apparently it's fine whilst pregnant! It'd be much worse for the baby if it was getting too little oxygen. Congrats on your results, that's good news! 

Leigh, that's a lovely piccy of you and Tegs in the hospital! 

Helen, great, your cot arrived fast! It's exciting getting that up and ready, makes it feel more real somehow! 

Rach, forgot to respond before about your outfit dilemma! What's ya choices? Nice dress/maternity jeans? 

Off to the station in a minute, think I might cry **sob** 

Han xxx


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Rees - that's a lovely pic and one to be proud of! 
My friends laughed at me the other day when I said I would make sure I at least had my mascara on for any pics after the birth - they totally scoffed and said it's the least thing on your mind!! We shall see......!
Helen -that was quick! Are you going to install it straight away? 
I have decided that I will start buying after my scan on 11th - I think psychologically that is holding me back so hopefully that means lots of shopping next weekend woohoo!!!

Rach I know what you mean about the outfit dilemma - I have a wedding to go to on Friday and haven't found anything that I feel looks good on me :0(
I have an outfit that I wore to a wedding last yr that is quite floaty and I think that will do - tiny bit tight around the boobs but floaty around bump and I think it's ok for the final wear before Beanie makes an appearance! Hope you are sorted now!

Baby D - I have been really breathless too and have used my pump a bit - wasn't happy about it but needs must I guess. My asthma is usually really mild and I usually use the pump about 3 x a yr! Great news re GTT!

Han - don't cry! She's be home soon and I am sure will have a lovely time bonding with her Aunt! Hugs!!

Tanya x


----------



## cranberry987

Will put it up tmw I think but will look a bit sad as I have no bedding. My mum has some which she used for me apparently. I'm not using it if it's scrotty tho. Won't tell her and will just buy a new one or two and use hers for emergencies.


----------



## cranberry987

babyd - good news about the gtt and the inhaler, hope it does it for ya. could it be the hot weather making you worse?

han - dont cry! letting her go is a good thing for her development, my mum was horribly overprotective and a total nightmare, some things about the real world i still dont really get. bet she misses you tons :)

just had a workout and eating doritos dipped in soup, they dont really work but i want some carbs and we have no bread!


----------



## BabyDeacon

cranberry987 said:


> babyd - good news about the gtt and the inhaler, hope it does it for ya. could it be the hot weather making you worse?
> !

i think it is ive managed to have a shower and a pump and feel much better TY


----------



## Cherrybinky

Glad your cots arrived Helen :) 

Han, Im sure Holly will be fine :) Its an adventure for her and will give her the experience. I never had the chance to do anything like that. x

My parents have been here all day and brought us 3 huge bags of clothing for Kitty, right up to 18m, dresses, jeans, tops, skirts, dungarees, trousers, shoes, socks, hats and coats, some still with tags. Its all adorable and lush! I have to go through it all now and sort into sizes and put some away!

choices for the convention, Im taking 4 'safe' maternity outfits. Leggings with tops basically! I wont take dresses although its gonna be boiling. Last year it was 25 degrees one day and at the Fangtasia night I have a corset and laced up pencil skirt on and a long black lush hair piece with my fangs etc - I roasted !

lol

x


----------



## cranberry987

are you staying over there? if so then def take a load of stuff and you can go upstairs to change if needs be. hope you enjoy yourself :)


----------



## Rees

I read this, and bloody forgot to reply! :dohh:

I feel like a filthy whale in that pic of me and Tegs, and that was before my shower :)

Han - How did you cope with saying bye to Holly?

Helen - Ew, soup and doritoes? They weren't cheesy were they? It totally sounds like a bizarre craving if we didn't know you had no bread!

Rach - I think anything maternity wise would be "safe" especially in the close heat we seem to be getting at the moment! It's been trying to rain here all afternoon and hasn't succeeded, but it's been cooler than it has been!


Had my MW appointment, she took ages to find the baby! My tummy has been aching since, don't think the baby liked all the prodding she was doing!

She answered some of my questions, and wants to see me at 25 weeks instead of 28 to see the results of my scan, I think she just wants to be nosey and see what she's dealing with.

I'm the only woman she's had who's had chicken pox in pregnancy :wacko: So I'm definately a guinea pig! :cry: Hopefully I can work it to my advantage though!

And for the first time ever, I've just registered on ebay! My bank balance might live to regret that....


----------



## Cherrybinky

Leigh, Im definitely sticking with maternity but just what I dont know. I havent worn maternity jeans since about week 15.

Helen, soup and doritos - Id totally eat that LOL. I used to crumble crackers into my soup yummmmmm.

Han, hope youre ok and it wasnt too sad saying bye to Holly.

Weve had major rain here this afternoon and storms but it hasnt cleared it, its made it worse. Were all dying! Didnt help that I did cajun sausages for tea. 

Ive sent Pete to bed, hes worked solid since Monday when I last saw him and is knackered. Ill get him up to bath kids at 7!

Im itching to go through all the baby clothing but really must leave it till Tuesday.

Hope everyones ok. 
x


----------



## Rees

I'm glad I just looked again for the double I want, the one from the town where I work has been re-listed :happydance: the starting bid is at £80 and it's got 3 days left, so I've "watched" it so I can keep my beady eye on it.

It's only missing 1 cup holder, which I don't care about so long as it's in a good condition, which it looks like. It'll only be for 3 months, although I'm tempted by my friend's iCandy Apple, but it's blue so I'd have to buy a new colour pack for it, unless we're gonna have a boy!


----------



## Rees

Awww, poor Pete :( Hope he gets a good nap in before bath time!


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi ladies ...i cant remember everything ive read so im sorry if i miss anything out.

Han, what an amazing experience Holly will have...i hope that Megan will become a bit more adventurous. She has booked to go on an activity holiday to wales with the school next may but whether or not she will take part in the all the activities in another matter. I know how you must feel saying goodbye...i would worry too...although im sure you have absolutely nothing to worry about at all...she sounds like a great girl! x

Rach - great news about the baby clothes..theres no way i would be able to wait until tuesday to go through them though...you have will power! How do you feel about the pram now you have it? Have you fallen in love with it again? I hope so. I hope you find something to wear that you feel great in x

BabyD - im sorry about the comments you had that upset you. Ive had lots of 'are you mad' 'wow your have your hands full' at first i let it go over my head but now i snap and say well why am i? The only tough part about having a baby is the lack of sleep but fingers crossed we all get little angels in that department (i wont hold my breath lol).

Oh god my minds gone blank! Sunshine (Amy? is that right?) your hubby done great really hope that they average it out and that he doesnt have to re-sit any...fingers crossed he gets the job.

Rees - You look great in that pic...i remember going for a shower soon after ds was born but i didnt care what i looked like. I tended to scrape my hair back for the first couple of weeks...mmmm more like months hehe...although i did use a bit of mascara to make me look more 'awake' lol! Wow i havent even thought about packing my bag yet let alone what i gotta get to go in it. I suppose thats next on the list of things to do. I really hope that im not kept in overnight.

I got the train into town today took dd and her friend. Dd had her ears pierced...i didnt agree with getting them done when they are young always said as soon as she wanted them done she could...age 10 she decided to and shes chuffed bless her. Had a look in next, h&m and pumpkin patch. Got an outfit from next but was only £12.00 opted for the cheapest outfit i liked. Pumpkin patch was rubbish the quality i think is poor considering how expensive the clothes are in there. They have some real cute stuff in H&M but the queue was massive and i couldnt be arsed to wait. 

Went to mamas and papas but the sale is only online so i didnt buy anything may go online and get them to deliver to a store for me. thats reminded me ..yay helen for the cot arriving have fun putting it up look forward to seeing some pics. 

Got my growth scan tomorrow dont have to go alone anymore as hubbys boss is off work for the day so he can pop out for an hour which is great as i didnt wanna look like a single mum with no support being there on my own x


----------



## Rees

Jayne - yay for your hubby being able to come to the growth scan tomorrow :)

I still scrape my hair back now as it's long enough to go up again, my hair is so thick it makes me warm so easily!

I don't know when I'll allow Tegs to get her ears done, I had mine done at 5, my auntie paid for them to be done for my birthday, so I can't say she can't have them until she's 10 :)

I think I'll wait for her to ask for them to be done, seems the most sensible thing to do!

Pumpkin patch seem to have really strange sizes! We went into one in Manchester last year, I loved it all but didn't fancy buying any for Tegs!


----------



## pink sparkle

Yeah i just let dd decide when she wanted them done ...always said when she asked she could have them done. Ive always liked pumpkin patch was just rubbish today and expensive for what it is. £5.00 for a hair band...cheaper in Claires!

Oh meant to say Rees good luck with the house it sounds amazing really hope that you get it maybe you should tell them about your hubbys possibility of work too as you will both be working then and neither of the other couple are. Good luck by the way with the job hope dh's interview went well x


----------



## Rees

Jesus! That's expensive for a hair band!

She knows that Luke is looking for work and works for his dad, so hopefully that'll swing it for us, she said that they're there to look after the landlord's interests, and you'd think that they'd prefer us over some stupid bint who seems like she's trying to fool housing benefit in to thinking that her OH doesn't live with her, she doesn't want him on the tenancy apparently!

I want this Cat Outfit from ebay, but I wouldn't pay that much for it new, and it's gonna go for loads!

Tegan had a pumpkin outfit for Hallowe'en when she was a month old :) she looks so cute, even if she did flip me the finger in one of the pics I took :haha: She looked so cute in it but it was a pain in the arse to get her in it! Ebay is BAD for me :) I might have to buy Tegan a Christmas outfit or a decent Hallowe'en one this year :) (Last year I got one from Poundland - bargain!)


----------



## cranberry987

jayne - great news that hubby can come with, youre having it because of small babies arent you? hope this ones nice and chubby so far :) I think pumpkin patch is a bit crap as well for the money. Ive got a few things from the outlet store in swindon but i wouldnt pay full price, half the time theres threads hanging off etc

ive found that a side ponytail works rly well, can make a kinda loopy bun under your ear if your hairs long enough and it looks fab and like youve spent ages when really youre just scraping your hair back!

just took one of our cats to the vets and she peed ALL down me while i was putting her in the box, had to change my dress, top, trousers, had pee in between my toes! poor thing hates it and we have to take her every 6 wks for a steroid jab. shes lost 0.5kg in 6m which is 1/8 of her body weight, i think its just because shes got a bit of gum disease and might not want to eat sometimes. ive bought some full fat food which is also good for her gums, but the thing is i cant feed it to the boys as they woof the whole thing and put on loads of weight ><

vet wasnt concerned but im gonna fatten her up anyway so shes nice and cuddly.

arguing with rich again tonight over stupid shit. its not even over anything he just never lets things go and builds the argument issue upon issue. itll start as some stupid small thing and then he'll say shit like 'oh you said this tho' which isnt what i meant, so ill tell him, then he'll say that i mean something else and twist it and itll go on and on from there. hes such a child.


----------



## cranberry987

i saw a milkbottle costume for a newborn, was SO cute. it was like a grobag thing with a teet hat and stuff. was £20 tho and from china so I thought not... Children def need dressing up tho, im sure theyll love looking back at the pics :p (not)


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yep the pram is wicked. Pete played with it earlier and loves it. Its a fantastic solid carry cot and the buggy is ace. 

Id SO be bidding on that cat outfit as its a bargain and is in Leeds where I live. I just dont see the point in getting it as its 0-3 months which is pointless. 

Its not the willpower stopping me going through the clothes, we have the kids so when my parents had gone, I had to do tea, wash up and now theyre going in the bath then bed then tomorrow I have midwife, packing to do and then we go away till Monday afternoon :) I shall be on it on Tuesday first thing ;o)
X


----------



## cranberry987

glad the prams good, i think 0-3 is fine, they can wear it every day!! :haha:


----------



## Rees

I'd love a milk bottle! :rofl: That sounds like such a cute outfit :)

Saw a vest that says: My daddy is sooooooo ugly, I'm glad I got mummy's looks

:rofl: Don't think Luke was too impressed.

Men are like children, I swear. My dad's been home for a few days, sick off work, with fucking man flu. It's a cold, get on with it!

I think Tegan's nappy just leaked. Between us we're not having a good day with pee...

Hope your kitty fattens up quickly! :( My cat can spare some extra fat? I picked him up the other day and I swear he feels the same weight as Tegan, but he's more cuddly because he's so fluffy :) Tegan started to give him things when we were at my mum's, she's never paid much attention to the cats, but now that it's just Brian left (who's 9 today!) she thinks he cute and likes to laugh at him!


----------



## Rees

I'd be staying up and going through it all Rach :)

Glad that you still love the pram! They don't make things to last these days!

Tegan's buggy is gonna need replacing, it's only just over a year old and has been packed away for 6 months, the wheel is nearly worn right down!

0-3 lasts for months, unless you get a fat baby like Tegs, she spent ages in newborn, and then at 2 months had grown out of her 0-3 months stuff! She's tall though. The outfits are normally a bit bigger anyway :) Especially from marks and spencer and mothercare!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Oh good gods no, Im knackered and its too hot plus Isobel is in bed now and its all in her room in Kittys wardrobe in bags now. 

Mum did show me pretty much every item so I have seen it but I want to investigate more. 

Just re shaped my fangs for Saturday!
x


----------



## cranberry987

My bumps killing me from the scan yday :/ every time I bend over or something it hurts :(


----------



## pink sparkle

Yay for loving the pram! x

Sorry Rich is being an arse! Men are just big kids unfortunately! Hope the cats fat soon x

Rach what are those fangs? 

Got terrible tummy pain tonight feeling a bit shitty. 

Been a naughty girl shopping on line just spent a silly amount on a blanket....just though oh feck it...saving myself delivery charges and will get my mum to pick it up from town...shes an oap with a free bus pass lol! Hubby not very happy with me but tough! Bank accounts taken a bit of a bashing today...must stay away from the shops and not browse on line for a while now! x


----------



## sunshine623

Leigh, hope Luke gets it! Sounds like a fun job, being able to tell people off sometimes! Wish I could do that every now and then.

Rachel, sounds like your parents got you loads of stuff for Kitty! I love getting stuff from people already! :)

Jayne, yes I'm Amy! lol I have a hard time keeping up with everyone's names, too. I always thought people were awful for getting their girls ears pierced when they were babies, but when my niece wanted to get hers pierced at age 5 it was HORRIBLE! She screamed like she was getting tortured for 30 min afterward, and everyone thought my sister and I were kidnapping her or something! That definitely changed my mind on the piercings. If we ever have a girl, I'll just go ahead and do it before she knows what's going on.

Helen, ewww cat pee! Sorry she went all over you! And that's ridiculous that they pushed so hard at your scan. I've never had any bruising or real pain from one. And at my size they've had to push pretty hard at times, but no pain that persists. Stupid sonographer!

Well Nick found out today that he can't get the job til he retakes that one damn test. I want to say "Seriously??? He can't have the job over 1 damn point???" So he has to wait 30 days and take it again, and if he passes it that time they'll hire him. Good grief! 

It's just been a bad week with Nick not getting the job, and one of the girls I work with is being a bitch all week. I'm so ready for the weekend! Hopefully tomorrow will be better since I have my ultrasound and then we're going to Babies R Us to pick up the dinosaur lamp and mobile that have come in. Then we'll get some dinner out, too. We both need a nice night out! :happydance:


----------



## pink sparkle

Sorry to hear about the job Amy, fingers crossed in 30 days it will be his...kinda sucks that he cant retake it straight away, hope you have a lovely day, sounds like a great day you have planned, were scan buddies today, let us know how it goes and i will let you all know too xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

pink sparkle said:


> Rach what are those fangs?
> 
> x

The fangs are for Bitten2 this weekend. Over the years Ive always wanted to go full vamp for the fancy dress and last year Pete and I found an amazing Goth shop in Whitby that was selling this weird stuff like grains of rice in a packet for £6. We thought we'd give it a try! You basically add it to boiling water and it goes see through and then you can mould it into fangs. You can re mould over the years as much as you want or into pretty much any shape really. For £6 it was the best buy ever!

My fangs from last year were looking worse for wear and have to say werent a great shape on my gums so Ive made new ones :d

Theres a pic on my facebook but Ive since re done them again to sharper, thinner ones on my canines :) 

X


----------



## pink sparkle

helen - i missed that - yuk for the cat pee! My cat weed in the laundry basket once i ended up having to throw everything out as i couldnt get rid of the amonia smell...i was not happy. I have been trying to rehome my cat i just worry that she dont have a good enough life :( and want her to have a home where she can get more cuddles and attention without two/soon to be three children pestering her and a dog that wants to play with her all the time havent had much luck though and cant bring myself to take her to a cat shelter....so shes stuck with us.


----------



## pink sparkle

I did see a pic they look really good i wondered how you done them or whether it was something you just put in your mouth like a mouth piece. Have a great weekend looks like a lot of fun x


----------



## cranberry987

I'd talk to a local shelter. They might be able to arrange it so ppl looking for a cat can come direct to you to visit her then she's with you rather than the shelter and you can veto people as well. Ours were froma shelter and it's not as clinical as you think but obv nicer at home. 

Amy sorry to hear about the job :( fingers crossed for next month

Rach -the fangs look fun!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jayne, pleeeease dont send your cat to a shelter. We rescued ours from someone locally who was desperate as she was going to Uni and her Mum wouldnt keep the cats. She had rung every shelter in leeds and they were over run with kittens and cats and were struggling to re home them. Some shelters sill dont have no kill policies here (very rare) though but you never know. My cats are a pain in the arse sometimes but I wouldnt part with them baby or not. 
X


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and good luck with the scans!


----------



## Tizy

Hi Girlies, 

At work so just checking in quickly. Read all the posts but won't have time to respond to all of them at the mo. 

Amy, sorry to hear about Nick and the job.....thats pants! 

Leigh, hope you get good news about the house today.

Jayne, good luck with the growth scan, hope everything goes ok. 

All this talk of smelly wee - blerghhhhh!!

Holly got off fine and arrived in London safe and sound! She'll be on the plane with my sister as we speak. I've chilled out a bit now, sure she'll have a fantastic time. 

Not much else to report, apart from Mark and I have a whole 10 days alone in the house! Although Mark will be working most of the time, we'll still get a few quiet evenings and Sunday together, when we are celebrating our 8 year anniversary! Think I need to make the most of our time re: DTD!! as its probably the last time we'll get as a couple before Holly gets back and then the baby arrives!!! Eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!

I got on the scales this morning and I've put on 1 1/2lbs, so I'm 15stone 1.5lbs!! Kinda fairly happy as I've not put any on in last 4 weeks and this week I've been eating LOADS of sweets! Back to being a bit more sensible again now. 

Hope everyone else is good! Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Han enjoy the time alone :) 1.5 lbs is an ok amount, are you still doing sw?

We just put the cotbed up. it was a bit of a harassment getting it as it was bigger than i thought and we only have a polo, but we managed to get it in the car and wasnt too bad, just couldnt see out the back at all >< Will have to try not to lose the bits you use to convert it into a bed later on, gonna be quite hard, might tape em to the base.

Heres a pic https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/6008634825/


----------



## Cherrybinky

ooh cot looks lovely Helen :) Im still reluctant to put ours up properly. Its still in bed mode from Isobel using it. Once its up though, I shall be pleased and put all the bedding on and the mobile. I have a pink cot mobile too now so am spoilt for choice!

x


----------



## xheartsx

Hello ladies :) How are you all doing?

I'm not even going to attempt to catch up because my eyes burn i am that tired! Just thought i'd pop on and see how everyone was while i'm waiting on dougie coming back with dominos :)

I had such a lovely break away seeing my family, but i missed dougie lots!! It was SO hot down there, i am back with a tan that looks like i've been in spain for a week! I've done so much walking and stuff over the past week that its caught up on me now im home and all i want to do is sleep!

Hope everyone and LO's are all ok :) 

Take care.X


----------



## cranberry987

oh rach will be lovely once you have a place to put all your bedding and stuff.

i have no bedding so it looks rly sad. my mum had gone on about these bloody sheets she had. theyre flat sheets which are a total harassment and dont even bloody fit! stupid woman. 

might get the gingerbread stuff from mamas and papas, off ebay tho ofc. its horrendously expensive.

scampi for dinner. mmm


----------



## cranberry987

and welcome back :) can have a rest now after your break :p


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi Jade, welcome back :) Glad you had a nice time. Han and I got baby brain and forgot where you were lol. 

Helen, fitted sheets all the way LOL. Ive got Next bedding, second hand but looks new £5 for the lot including bumper. Plus Ive got a Mothercare set from my cousin too for the swinging crib. Its SO expensive! I wont pay it lol 

Must get bath and pack case (GET UP OFF THE CHAIR RACHEL!)


----------



## pink sparkle

Helen the cot is beautiful and i love love love the gingerbread range from mamas and papas. Im thinking of getting made with love range but its still expensive from ebay which kinda puts me off, although i cant decorate a nursery im thinking get nice bedding, cot mobile and i want the cushioned letters above the cot spelling out her name...if we ever decide on one lol!

Han enjoy your time alone (dtd hehe) We cant do it lately every time we do (Sorry tmi but i get really sore!) Kinda dont know what to do about it! im over the thrush again thank god but wont hold my breath im sure it will be back soon grrrr!

So i had my growth scan, it was lovely...it was at a medical centre not far from the hospital, i didnt have to wait went straight in, they were expecting me got greeted with 'hello jayne'. It was a mw who done the scan and she was really really nice, showed us everything she was looking at and double checked the girl bits for me, then done the measurements and becuase it didnt take long she showed us the face etc again...double checked the bits again hehe (got a better view second time round). Babys estimated weight is 2lb7oz which is good and on track for me but she wants me back at 34 weeks to check still on track as they can go off course towards the end (which is what happened with dd). So im quite pleased as she was lovely and was such a nice experience. Dh was only away from work for an hour and its a good 15 minute drive from where he works.

Just doing my dinner ...curry...im starved!

Jade glad you had a lovely trip down south with your family nice to have you back though xxx


----------



## cranberry987

glad bubs is nice and chubby :)


----------



## sunshine623

Hi everyone! My doctor's appointment went well. Baby is measuring right on track, about 1 lb 6 oz. Definitely still a boy! lol I checked out fine, too. I actually have LOST 2 lbs! They did say that the morning sickness could be coming from a drop in blood sugar overnight, and that it might be a sign I'm getting GD. They'll do the test at my next visit in 4 weeks. Until then they said to try eating a high-protein and complex carb right before I go to bed, and see if it helps with the morning nausea. Sounds good to me! I think tonight I'll have peanut butter on graham crackers! Yum! :)


----------



## sunshine623

Jayne, glad your's went well, too! These babies are growing so fast already!


----------



## cranberry987

Good scans all round today then :) shame about the possible gd but it's not so bad rly. 

Can also eat cheese and meat as snacks during the day. And milk works too


----------



## sunshine623

Thanks Helen! Yeah, she said to eat something like cheese on wheat crackers/toast, peanut butter on wheat toast or graham crackers, etc. It would be nice if something actually helps the morning sickness, but I guess that would kinda suck to have GD. I figured with me being a sweets girl, I would likely get it. 

We got the dinosaur lamp and mobile for Gus's room tonight! They finally came in from being on backorder. It's really coming together now! :) We also got big letters to spell out his name that we'll paint and decorate to go over his bed. I'm getting so excited! :happydance:


----------



## pink sparkle

Amy the nursery sounds like its coming on nicely....put some pics up for us to see! xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Happy Birthday to meeeeee, Happy Birthday to meeeeee. First words from Pete "Happy Birthday babe, 35 eh, wow". LOL. Yep half way to 40 isn't so bad as 30s have def been the best years! Got a laptop cooling tray from Pete which he knew I needed badly and its amazing! New pink shoes and a pink strip cardi which I love. Money from the 'rents and my Nan to spend at the convention and were setting off in half hour! Joe Manganiello here I come grrrrrrr lol. 
Have a great weekend girls
Xx


----------



## cranberry987

Happy bday. Have a great time away :)


----------



## Rees

Amy - hopefully he'll get the job when he does the test, silly way of doing things though! Hope you enjoyed your meal out and your scan :)

Jayne - I'm sure she'll be fine, cat's are so independent anyway she probably looks at your house as a fine sleeping and eating place and that's it :)

Maybe put an ad in the local paper, free to a good home? etc.. If you do still want to rehome her?

Han - enjoy the alone time and your anniversary :) Sounds fun!

Helen - that's a lovely cot :) I forgot how high they look when it's on the highest level! So used to seeing Tegs in hers at the lowest level :)

Jade - I hope you're feeling more rested now! Always nice to come back home :)

Jayne - yay for a good growth scan :) At least you got reassurance that she is still a she :)

Amy - yay for your good growth scan too, and reassurance that he's still a he :haha: :) Gus's nursery sounds lovely :)

Rach - Happy birthday :cake: Looking forward to seeing your piccies from this year's Bitten :) 


We've not heard about the house, Luke chased it up yesterday and they were waiting for the credit check to come back. Then this morning we got a phonecall, they were looking for Luke's personal referee, and he gave them our number instead (numpty!) but they've rung our current landlord and Luke's work reference and they gave us glowing ones, as did Luke's personal one, so I guess they're doing mine and making their decision today, I so hope it's ours! I really want it and there's nothing else like it going!


----------



## Tizy

cranberry987 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Han enjoy the time alone :) 1.5 lbs is an ok amount, are you still doing sw?

Morning!

Helen, yes I'm still doing SW, apart from the occasional slip up I try to stick to it in general! I thought 1.5lbs was a GREAT amount considering I've not put anything on for 4 weeks!!! If I only put on that each month till my due date I will be a very happy girl. My total will only be about 2 stone then, considering I put 4 stone on with Hols, I'll be made up!

Helen the cot is gorgeous, I'm really happy to get mine up, its lovely to see it when I walk in Roscoe's room. 

Jade, welcome back hunni! Glad you had a great time :) :)

Jayne, congrats on the growth scan, that is great news, wow bubbas growing alot now :)

Amy, glad your scan went well too, can't believe our babies are 1 1/2 lbs already! I pretty much always have a small snack before bed, a crumpet or ryvita with peanut butter. I'm sure that might help you to keep GD at bay!

Rach!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! wOOOOO wOOOOOO!!! Have a great time away this weekend. Enjoy ya glass of wine and we'll look forward to your tales when you get back. 

I'm so glad its friday, got my friend coming over for dinner tonight, then i'm gonna put some shelves up in baby's room tomorrow and hopefully visit my other friend and then Mark and I have a day together on Sunday! Lush!

Han Xxx


----------



## Tizy

YEY!!! Great news Leigh! Sounds to me like your gonna get the house, fingers crossed for you! That will be exciting and make time go quicker if you've got something big like moving to keep you busy! 

Xxx


----------



## Rees

Han - if we do get it we'll be moving at the end of the month, so hopefully we'll be all settled for our birthdays at the end of September, and then family CAN buy Tegan toys for her birthday :haha: Have said no to any toys if we're still here! There's not enough room for her stuff as it is.

We currently have her ball pool up, as well as her bounce and go zebra, her wooden pram, toy basket, piano, dolls house and her armchair! If her room here was bigger it wouldn't be a problem, but half of it is where we store things!

Sounds like you're gonna have a nice few days :)


----------



## sunshine623

Happy Birthday Rachel!!! Have a good weekend away! :)

Leigh, fingers crossed you get the house and hear about it soon. It sounds really nice! We don't have any room at our house as it is, either. I've told people not to get me a big high-chair because we literally have no where to put one. And definitely no room for big toys! Hopefully Nick will get this job eventually and we'll be able to afford a bigger place, too. 

Han, sounds like a fun weekend! Enjoy yourself! :)

Well, I ate some cheese and wheat crackers right before bed. I still woke up feeling a little nauseous, but I haven't taken the nausea meds and haven't thrown up either. So it might be GD. I'll try it again tonight, and see if there's a pattern. 

Today I'm going to the pool! It's still 100 degrees here, so it'll be nice to be outside with somewhere to cool off. My mom even told me the other day she hoped the baby was ok since I was so pale!!! I love her, but she gets me so upset sometimes. Maybe today I'll get a little of a tan again, and she'll leave me alone about it. Told her yesterday they knew why I was so pale...the baby's a vampire and he's sucking my blood! lol Rachel, thought you'd get a kick out of that one!


----------



## sunshine623

Here's pics of the new dinosaur lamp and mobile. Now we just need to paint and clean a few more things out Gus's room. Then I need to get everything organized. We have so many clothes in different sizes, I have to find some way to organize them and keep them separate in the dresser drawers. May get little bins or something to put inside the drawers to separate things.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0805.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 2









DSCN0808.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3









DSCN0807.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cranberry987

eating protein at night never helped me, in theory its supposed to stop your body drawing glucose from your liver and taking too much as it will be able to take from the food through the night, but even tho protein does break down slower youre still gonna have digested a bit of peanut butter or whatever in a few hrs. only thing i could think of was eating a steak at 10pm and thats not gonna happen. just do your best tbh, if they were that worried theyd be getting you to test your blood sugars yourself.

so glad its friday but really wish i had a quiet weekend. have a hen do tmw, and neices bday party on sunday. cant not go as they changed the day to suit us.. they did only give us like a weeks notice tho. i kinda need a day of rest but dont think im gonna get that this weekend. 

need to pack stuff for tmw as ill be getting ready in their hotel, going to a 'spa' for the day, its going to be tragic, its in a pretty shady hotel in the centre, then dinner in some overpriced place in the centre, then going to a club which will be awful. ill be on water all night as i cant drink juice or caffeine, nowhere has decaf coke, nor diet lemonade. not looking forward to it. want to stay home and sleep!


----------



## Tizy

Awww that dinosaur stuff is soooooo cute! I Love it! I've not got any mobile stuff yet, but I'll be sure to start looking soon. Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

that lamp is so cute!

Heres the menu for tmw, its awful! Ill eat the tofu kebabs, but tofu and green salad isnt gonna fill me up!


----------



## cranberry987

ffs, baby brain

https://www.spyglassbristol.co.uk/spyglass-parties/


----------



## Rees

Amy - I adore that dinosaur lamp! Just showed it to Luke and he agreed how cute it was, and then said it'd be perfect for a baby boys room :dohh: So I told him that's what it's for! :haha:

I hope you can get a bit of rest in somewhere Helen :hugs: I hope it's not too bad, maybe feign a headache and leave early, saying that they don't want a pregnant lady to put a dampner on the evening??


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies having a poo night! dh walks in from work...has every other weekend off...been working on the wardrobe all week (literally) and first thing out of his mouth is that tomorrow hes going to get some wood to build a dog kennel! Im so pissed off! Hes spent all week working and it should be family time in my book. So i moan at him and then its that im the bad one ...im in the wrong...i should try living with myself ...err no thanks lol! Im so upset is it wrong to want to spend some time together other than keeping ds away from him why he works with wood and tools that are potentially dangerous...grrrr! I spend all fecking week on my own ...ive been made to feel like such a bitch and we just keep biting at each other so bad ...its doing my bloody head in! Sorry rant over!

Amy i love your dinosaur items they are so cute and i cannot wait to see your finished nursery...Gus is going to be a very lucky little boy xxx

Han have a lovely weekend, hope tonights fun with your friend and that you and mark have some nice quality time together xxx

So god knows what i have planned at the moment i feel like smashing something lol! 

Oh rees have you heard about the house yet...sounds very promising every thing is crossed for you xxx

Rach your shoes sound cool ...pics please..have fun...and great pen! x


----------



## xheartsx

I'm feeling much more rested now!

Happy birthday rachel, sorry its late! Have a good day :)

Glad everybody is doing well. I've got a sore belly tonight. I went for a walk and now it really hurts! Does anybody else get a sore tummy? xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Mines sore now from hoovering the stairs! xxx


----------



## Rees

Jade, I'm sat here getting twinges, fecking hate them, but I know it's the baby moving. Still shitting bricks that I'm gonna miscarry because of chicken pox. Baby seems to like hurting mummy :( :hugs:

Jayne - still not heard anything about the house, should hear tomorrow, if we don't hear by lunchtime Luke is ringing them up! (He doesn't know this yet).

Why do men have to be pricks? Luke knows to give me time to myself and he took Tegs out for an hour at lunchtime, but my mum popped round while he was out *sigh* and he came back with his mum *double sigh*

He knows that family time is important, he feels the same, but my hours are never on the same day so we usually have some in the week. I think when he gets a job it'll be different.

I hope it rains so he can't build the kennel :hugs: Either that or hide his tools!


----------



## pink sparkle

Lol Rees! He's always harping on about not getting to spend enough time with us thats why i was so annoyed...if he doesnt build the kennel im gonna shove his tools where the sun dont shine and be in a major strop. I just plan to sod off out with his debit card! haha that will teach him...dick!

Oh god had such a shitty evening...need to try and snap out of it. Just got ds to sleep come downstairs dh sat drinking...mess still everywhere ...despite tidying up earlier and ive got to cook dinner ....majorly stressed tired and generally fecked right off...sorry im ranting again! hope your all having a much better evening than me.

Also dh has told dd that she can watch come dine with me at 9 so want to chill out without hubby and kids!

Spent 20 minutes earlier sorting through ds stuff again...got a few nice bits from next jeans which are like brand new...going to list them on ebay tomorrow but if anyone is interested just ask and i can list what i have theres some mothercare too and the young stuff is in excellent condition.


----------



## cranberry987

Rest assured you're not the only one with a big massive twat for a husband. Theyre good for carrying things and opening jars so worth keeping around in the end

I need a few things, newborn mostly now if you wanna list the things.


----------



## pink sparkle

I will try and upload some pics to our facebook group 2moro too, got a few newborn not sure if they are a bit 'baby blue' for you. Have three nice ones from adams that are bright and colourful may be more your thing...could be completely wrong though hehe!

Had a complete mental breakdown earlier...raving hormonal pregnant woman lol...feeling much better now though! Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Yeah the Adams ones sounds more like me :)


----------



## xheartsx

Hey girls, yesterday i mentioned i had a sore belly. I had it all night and have woken up this morning and it really hurts! We were going to go out but it's that bad that i've decided to stay in. Its all in my lower abdomen and my down there is rock hard. It kind of feels like i've done 1000 sit ups or something. 

I've done a bit of reading and it looks like its probably just my uterus stretching, but i'm tempted to go down to the hospital and get checked out.

Do you think its normal? X


----------



## cranberry987

Ive no idea tbh. I'd call Nhs direct and see what they say. I'm sure it's nothing tho :)


----------



## Tizy

I would get it checked just to be on the safe side Jade. Like Helen said its probably nothing, uterus stretches of somic, but maybe best speak to a professional anyway. It'll give you some reassurance as well. Keep us posted Xxx


----------



## Rees

Jayne - :hugs:

Adam's clothes were amazing! The one that we had shut down 3 weeks before I found out I was expecting Tegan, we've had a few hand me downs from my cousins and they wash so well!

Jade - Tegan had a rock hard belly the other night, she woke up screaming with it, it was a combination of trapped wind and holding in her pee (for some reason, don't know why she did it!) But get it checked out :hugs: hope it's all ok.


In other news..... WE'RE MOVING! :happydance:

When we moved in here I was 22 weeks pregnant. This time I'll be 18 weeks, so we move a week on Monday :D Gives us 2 weeks to get this place straightened after we move and get it all clean for the landlord. We picked the 15th because I get paid on the 12th and have the 13th, 15th 16th and 17th as days off! And we'll have 3 nights of both of us there to help settle Tegan in to the new environment.

I can't wait! So this week it's packing, the following week moving and settling in, and then the following week I have my scan :) I'm loving August.... :lol:

Hope everyone's OH's behave themselves this weekend, if Luke starts to get stressy with moving he will be getting a slap :) (I slapped him a few month back when he was yelling at Tegan at silly AM and swearing at her, he went and told his mum the next morning and she slapped his other cheek :haha: )


----------



## sunshine623

Jayne, sorry DH is being such an ass. Nick does the same sort of things. Complains that we haven't seen each other, then goes to his mom's to work on stuff in her garage or some craziness like that. Hasn't done it in a while though, because I've kept him busy with baby stuff! lol

Helen, hope you get a little rest over the weekend. I agree that maybe you can fake a headache and at least get out of going clubbing. Oh, and eating right before I go to bed seems to be helping. I still wake up nauseous, but I can eat without actually puking. So that's at least an improvement. Figure I'll know for sure if I have GD in 4 weeks at my next check-up, but I'm not going to worry too much about it til then. If the doctor was worried I guess they'd have me checking myself like you said. 

Jade, sorry you're hurting! I haven't really had anything like that exactly. I was having horrible gas/constipation pains for a while there that really worried me. May be something like that. Not sure though. If it persists and you're really worried about it, though, definitely get it checked out. 

Leigh, congrats on the house!!! That's so exciting! I don't envy the actual moving, but it'll be great to have a bigger place for baby! :happydance: Cracked me up about Luke's mom slapping him, too! Good mother-in-law! 

Cooked breakfast this morning, and then did a bunch of laundry and cleaning. Now we're about to go shopping, but my feet are already killing me from all the cleaning. Ugghh! Sometimes pregnancy sucks! Who would think that doing a little cleaning would wear you out so much that all you wanna do is put your feet up??? Oh well, I'm gonna shop anyway, and then dinner tonight out with some friends we've not seen in a while. :) Have a great day everybody!


----------



## Rees

Enjoy shopping Amy :) Glad the eating before bed seems to be working!

MIL can occasionally be good, we do agree on a lot of things, we used to be friends before she set me up with Luke :) (Met her volunteering at a young person's charity and we got on well!)

We just went through all the clothes of ours stored in Tegan's room and I looked at a few of her vests, the ones she was in this time last year look tiny! Found a newborn vest which was too big when she was first born and it's really dinky!

Got rid of 3 bags of my clothes, bin bags too! 1 is going to charity the other 2 were useless and have been chucked! Quite theraputic, had to be so ruthless though :( It hurts to see some of my lovely tops going to charity but I've not worn them in over 2 years and won't wear them after I've had this baby as they're more "going out" tops and I'm quite into wearing comfy mummy clothes these days :)

2 weekends left here, hopefully they will be quiet ones, but I doubt it as the summer season is in full swing and the idiots will be in the club around the corner :(


----------



## Tizy

Evening all. Hope everyone is well. 

Jayne hope you're feeling better, men are so annoying and unsympathetic at times. Rest assured you're not the only one with an awkward other half! As much as we love them they can be pains in the arse!!! x Oh and I'd be interested to see what boys stuff you might have x

Helen, have agreat time at your friends hen, you'll know when its time to come home, you'll be tired and fed up that everyone else is 'nicely sauced' and your not! Lol. x

Jade, hope your feeling better too, mothers instinct will tell you if you feel there is a serious problem, otherwise just rest up and speak to your midwife on monday. x

Leigh!! Woooo hoooo congrats on the house. I so excited for you, I've had such fun doing Roscoe's nursery, and you guys will have the whole house to get just how you want it! Lovely. X

Amy, hello, has it cooled down yet over there? Its raining here today and much cooler! Hope you get some nice things shopping :)

I've been out with my friend this aft, we met for a coffee and then, walked round the shops, being all silly an quite sarcastic about the 'general public' we weren't being mean, just silly an I doubt anyone noticed tbh. The letters arrived for Roscoe's room and i painted them and put them up, as a surprise for Mark when he gets home. 

Also been a bit naughty and bought, penny sweets, crisps and houmous AND Ben and Jerry's Phish Food for our film this evening!!!!!! Well I doubt I'll get through all of that, but it is nice to have some treats again!

Over and Out! Xxx


----------



## Rees

Your treats sound yummy :)

We're being naughty and having pudding - chocolate cake and custard, mmmmmmm!

I'm really looking forward to moving, my brother works in a paint factory, so I'll be doing some "you know you're my favourite brother" antics and buying him baccy over the next few weeks :) He did say that they might have some pink paint they need to get rid of, but he's not said anything about it since! Something about investors and crap :shrug: And I can do it all by myself as it's "nature paint" and not made with any harmful chemicals :) Which is nice....

I saw briefly the pic of Roscoe's name on my phone and it looks so cute :)


----------



## xheartsx

Hi ladies. Still have a really sore belly, but i have my midwife appt on Monday so i will just hold out until then. I just felt a few little kicks so i know she's ok :)

Leigh, congratulations on house moving! I bet you are super excited!!

Han, eat until you can't breathe! I was so bad when i was away, so i am trying to detox. I weighed myself yesterday and they told me i put on 20lbs. I was mortified. I didn't want to put on that much at this stage!

Hope everybody is ok this evening! I just watched the lovely bones. Good film! Not sure what to watch next really!

xx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi everyone...so had a lovely day after yesterdays nightmare..hubby came shopping with me, we brought riley some winter clothes and also got a few more babygrows for the bubba have just photographed everything. I will hopefully get it uploaded to fb page and if no one is interested in any of it i will put it onto ebay tomorrow evening...sorry not giving ppl long to look but just wanna get it done now. 

Rees yay for the house so happy for you!

Jade hope your feeling better now hun try not to worry although i know its not easy x

Han glad to hear you have heard from holly and your sister and that your mind is at ease and that they are having a great time xxx


----------



## Rees

Morning ladies!

Luke's friend decided to show up unannounced last night and asked him out for a few drinks! So Luke went, never mind we'd made plans to sort out crap in the front room! *sigh*

I ended up sorting out a load of magazine's and found the pages from the local paper when I entered Tegs into the baby of the year comp last year, she was a finalist but didn't win. Didn't enter her this year, but my youngest godson and goddaughter are in it so I'll be naturally voting for them! My goddaughter was a finalist a few years back but she didn't win either - it does help when my parents and grandparents know SO many people we can nab their paper :D

I got the weekly email from the American company that does my my facebook pregnancy ticker and there was a link to a blog by a bigger mama :) Looks quite interesting.

I especially like this one: https://wellroundedmama.blogspot.com/2009/03/importance-of-blood-pressure-cuff-size.html all about the importance of the correct blood pressure cuff.

When pregnant with Tegan an unknown midwife to me took my BP with a standard cuff and my reading was rather high, I told her I needed the larger cuff and she didn't listen, my BP reading was really high, she tried with a bigger one and got a high reading because I was getting stressed with it all. Because of that, slight protein in my wee and puffy fingers and feet and it being my due date I was sent to hospital with pre-eclampsia, the pre-eclampsia I didn't have!

Moral of my little tale - make sure they use the right cuff!


Jade - how do you feel today? Any better?

I'm off to work later :( So don't want to go :( starting to hate work, doesn't help that Tegs woke up before 7 today when it's been 9 all week! And Luke kept snoring and hogging the duvet and I peed 5 times in the night :( He's sat now wrapped up in the spare duvet! It's not cold and he's not that tired, just being an idiot :(

Hope you all have a good day, we'll be watching the Community Shield match later before I go to work as Luke is a City fan, should be an interesting match!


----------



## cranberry987

i love that blog, have a look at the rest of it, some good stuff there :)

hen do was ok but i was ready to come home after the meal. was starving! Had two olives for starter, a tiny triangle of tortilla and green salad and it cost me £18.... they didnt do veg, just a massive plate of chips, and the rest of the starter meze was all fried crap which i refuse to put into my body. was starving when i got home so bought a cheese and pickle box from the garage on the way home, v classy stuffing that into my face as im driving!

Had a hypo yday after lunch as i had no carbs - again, £13 for a chicken salad (literally chicken and salad leaves) and had sat in the hot tub for an hour (was 37degrees apparently which is fine). Had to chug some OJ and I felt really odd, kept unpacking my handbag looking for something then getting confused and forgetting what i was looking for. 

so it was ok but the food was terrible and i spent bloody £65 on the day. thats without any drink ofc. no one was really that pissed after the meal so i didnt feel too left out.

After we left the restaurant we were acosted by some german tourists asking about hen do's. they said we didnt have hardly any clothes on a) we all had cardis etc on and b) its august! it was hardly a rowdy hen do tbh so they chose a crap party to ask. i saw them later outside the duke which is a jazz bar and they were asking people about the jazz scene in bristol, talking to the locals is obviously their thing

slept well last night but up early. been on ebay buying 3-6 stuff. i reckon its better to get stuff now rather than when im on maternity pay and were skint, that way i can buy nice boden stuff. bought a gingerbread cot bumper ex display for £20 and a sophie la giraffe which ive heard are amazing for teething. 

also for those who are thinking of using slings, have a look for a local sling meet, thats a place where people share all their slings so you can try em out. im thinking about getting a mei tai but need to check how newborns fit in them. will go to the next meet and have a look at ppl wearing them i spose.

have to visit the BIL/SIL today for nieces bday party. its only us going so i dont see how its a party really. dont want to go! They were going to have a bbq which is fine, but now its raining...


----------



## Rees

:hugs: sounds like you had such a shit day :(

Hopefully your niece's party won't be too bad, especially if it's not many of you there.

Luke wants to do a BBQ for his brother's birthday in a few weeks time, I hate it, I can't eat any of it :( Nor do I want to risk Luke undercooking it all! Trying to talk him out of it, or hopefully he'll do it when I'm at work, plus they will be drinking and I can't stand that :( They become proper twats when they're both drinking!

Defo a good idea to start buying the bigger stuff now :) Can't wait until I find out what baby is :)


----------



## sunshine623

Hi ladies! Hope everyone has had a good weekend so far! 

Hi Han! It has been a little cooler this weekend, but really just because it's been kinda cloudy. But compared to what it has been, 85 degrees isn't too bad! lol 

Helen, that menu sounds awful! At our parties, my friends and I usually at least have a big platter of veggies to go with all the other crap food. Glad the others weren't too drunk for you to enjoy it, though! 

We're up getting ready to go to church with my parents. I wish we could find a good church that we both like, but it's so hard. Plus we've gotten out of the habit of getting up on Sundays so it's hard to make myself get out of bed. My parents always want us to go with them, but their preacher is horrible! He seriously acts like he sits at the right hand of God and the rest of us are all gonna burn in Hell! So it's pretty much the same sermon every Sunday, and poor Nick needs toothpicks to keep his eyes open! lol The preacher also always seems to go on about how bad tattoos are, and since Nick's covered in them, he starts feeling bad and uncomfortable. Ugghhh, my parents better love me for going this morning! lol They're taking us to lunch after, so I guess that's at least good.


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi everyone...im so tired..been sitting at the computer uploading to ebay..grrr taking ages...and ive got lots and lots and lots more to add. Going to do a little every few days i think otherwise i will end up getting confused when it comes to posting etc lol!

Had a rotten nights sleep, really bad heartburn, really painful boobys too hot pokers through the nips....well thats what it felt like anyway. Im 28 weeks today yay 12 to go ..cannot believe how fast this is going. 

Gonna put a few more pics on fb of clothes..so easy to upload there x


----------



## Rees

Wow it's been quiet in here today!

I'm sat at work, bored out of my mind. Every sunday when I come in to take over something's always happening that I need to sort out, getting annoyed with it now :(

Hope church wasn't too bad today Amy!

Jayne - good luck with ebay, we'll be doing similar if this is a boy with the mountain of girls clothes we have!


----------



## pink sparkle

We could have swapped! hehe

Im so bored...where is everyone? x


----------



## Rees

I'm so bored in work it's unbelievable!

I swear, the people I work with don't know how to get rid of an empty loo roll holder!

Ridiculous!

Had a powercut which lost the tills briefly and takes an age to get it back up and running :(


----------



## sunshine623

Church was actually nice today. The preacher was a lot more humble than usual, and talked about things we all need to improve on, not just the congregation. Then lunch with mom and dad was good, and we showed them the pack-n-play we're wanting. They're planning on buying it for us, but we started looking more and I think the one I really want now is about twice the price I had originally thought. It vibrates, too, and since we're gonna use that instead of a bassinet, the vibration may be pretty useful. Guess I'll be looking up reviews to see if it's really worth the extra cost. 

Leigh, sounds like Nick would fit right in where you work! lol He can never remember to change the roll!


----------



## sunshine623

How long are we papayas? I was thinking I had already been one for 2 weeks. Seems like baby's growing a lot right now, so maybe they just ran out of fruits?? lol


----------



## Tizy

Morning everyone, 

Glad you all had ok weekends, if not a little boring! Mark and I had a nice day yesterday, we put some shelves up in Roscoe's room, went out for lunch and then watched a movie in the afternoon, on our sofa at home. We didn't get round to DTD tho! Which I'm now getting a bit concerned about, think its been about 5 weeks!! Do you think he's gone off me?? 

Amy I thought the ticker changed every two weeks once you got past a certain point but I could be wrong? You made me giggle talking about your church! I'm not a church go-er, They're doesn't seem to be as much of that sort of culture amongst young (ish) people over here!

Helen, sorry you didn't enjoy the Hen party! That food sounds rubbish! Hope the birthday party was better!

Jayne, I can't believe you've only got 83 days to go, that sounds like no time at all! I can wait to get down into double figures!

Leigh, hope work wasn't too awful! I'm back again for 3 days but then I've got 5 days off. 

I've got my 24 week midwife appointment of Thursday, then heading to my Mum and Dads in Lancashire for two nights at the weekend! AND Holly's back! I'm missing her. Can't wait to hear her stories. They called yesterday, and having a great time although Holly says she aching EVERYWHERE!!!

Looking forward to everyone else getting back on here with their weekend news Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Such a proud mummy! Xxx
 



Attached Files:







287268_10150350502615329_745095328_10159053_1011758_o.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG00313-20110808-1229.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pink sparkle

Wow looks fab! What an experience x


----------



## no1seasider

Hey everyone! Hope all is well and everyone had good weekends?

caught up on everyone's stuff,but cant remember most of it :dohh:!

Han, Roscoe's room looks fab,love the blocks on the wall.
Glad Holly is having fun,she'll be back before you know it enjoy the peace!

Leigh,great news about the house!don't envy the big move though!

Rach,hope you had a fab weekend at bitten,loved the fang pic!

Helen,good luck with the scan(again!!)

Jade,i too have suffered with a sore belly a fair bit,especially when i have done too much!

i cant remember anymore so sorry if i missed anything!

Well had quite a busy weekend myself- football friday night (we won!), saturday we went into Blackpool shopping in the morning to get new trainers for the boys and bits and bobs for school.Saturday afternoon we went to pick up our new car...we finally have a car we can all fit into!A ford galaxy 7 seater.(Spent 4 hours yesterday valeting it which at the time i wanted to do,but god i was wrecked last night!!).
Yesterday apart from doing the car,i did the house from top to bottom and spent the night on the sofa knackered and aching :(

Today i stupidly decided to have a huge clear out of toys,which took me 4 hours!! I have an 8 year old with a hoarding obsession im sure!!

I'm now sitting down with a well earned brew,before doing the washing,shopping,cooking tea and then off to work til 10.30 pm :cry:

I cant wait for maternity leave already!


----------



## no1seasider

Oh....and i almost forgot i think we have finally decided on a name....Jenson!! what do you think?


----------



## pink sparkle

No1 what a busy weekend you have had! YAY for winning the footy! Our season not off to such a good start...i think bcfc will go down secretly dont care...lol..well theyre just crap! Love love love the name Jenson! Super cool and defo a name i would have considered if wed been having a boy...i am a bit biased though cos i quite like F1 (well a bit) and love Jenson Button! Dh wants to name our lil girl Eleanor after the car on Gone in 60 seconds! x


----------



## no1seasider

I'm sure Brum will finish above is fear not!

I'm a big F1 fan,and obviously that is where the name has come from,thought about it for a while now and its just grown more and more on me! Its either Jenson or Zane,but we have been edging more towards Jenson with Zane as a middle name!

Eleanor from gone in 60 seconds!That would be something my hubby would come up with! Think the only reason he agreed he liked Zane was because there is one in a town called eureka! haha!Men!


----------



## Tizy

Love Jenson! One of my nephews is called that! Super name :) X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Hi girls. Im back. 

No 1 - Love Jenson. Reminds me of Jenson Ackles from Supernatural and hes hot ;) LOL

I have read the other posts since Ive been gone but Im so tired I cant catch up atm. 

Just uploading all my photos to facebook. Good but tiring weekend. Nightmare journey home :( My feet and ankles have swollen up like balloons and the kids are on their way round so are going straight to bed!

Hope youre all well. Glad scans and hosp things went ok for all. 

:hug:

XX


----------



## sunshine623

Hello everyone! It's been a slow few days on here. Everyone must be as busy or as tired as I am! lol 

Han, great pics of Holly! That sounds like such an amazing trip! I'm sure you're missing her terribly though. We were just joking about "remember when we used to have sex???", too! lol It hasn't been as long as you all, but it doesn't happen nearly as often as it used to. I hear about women who get all horny when they're pregnant (at least during the 2nd trimester), but it's had the reverse effect on me. Oh well, he'll live! lol 

Seasider, I love Jensen! What a cute and unique name! :)

Jayne, I love Eleanor! That was at the top of our list for girls names. I got it from the Beatles song "Eleanor Rigby" though. 

Rachel, glad you had a good time and glad you're back! I felt so bad when I read your post on FB this morning about no one missing you! I can get the emails about posts from the group, but for some reason can't reply to them on FB from my phone. Just wanted to tell you that I didn't reply to your earlier post because you said you couldn't hardly get online, so figured you wouldn't get it. Definitely missed you, but it's just been a slow weekend on here! :) 

As for me, my feet are still hurting most of the time. Thankfully they aren't swelling, but it still sucks. Nick's being a sweetheart and rubbing them every day for me, plus he cleaned up most of the dinner dishes and cleaned the stove top and everything! He says he's really trying to help more since I haven't been feeling well. :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

hi

still super busy here, everything seems to be coming at once! Im reading your posts just not commenting iykwim cos of time. 

Hope everyone continues well :)


----------



## Tizy

Where is everyone? our lovely thread is going COLD, brrrr its freezing in here! Lol

Suppose we do keep in touch on fb! Hmmmm now what do I have to say??? I'm not sure, just talking for talking's sake i guess! 

Quiet night last night, went to Asda, ate tea, showered and watched my soaps and Entourage (love that show :) ) 

Starting to feel so big now, bumpy is getting in the way and just had another customer comment on how big i am! I'm just worried becuase some of you say you're really small still, what if I have a HUGE baby? Or something is wrong? Sorry if I'm going on about it but I am really quite concerned. Just hoping that maybe I'll level out over the next few weeks. 

Also my nails have gone really shit again, they were lovely a hard and growing fast but now they just split and break off! Whats going on? Anyone else had this? 

Anyway enough moaning from me, hope no one is caught up in all this rioting nonsense. Just feel so lucky to live in a peaceful market town in the north at times like this. Hugs everyone Xxx


----------



## xheartsx

We are going awful quiet on here! I'm by myself this eve. Dougie is taking his nephews to watch a charity match between celtic & man utd. There are total fitties playing and he didn't even ask if i wanted to go so now i can't perve!! Ricky whittle and Simon Webbe for a start haha. 

This rioting lark is horrible! You wonder what they'll do tonight because it certainly won't be over.

Han, embrace the bump!! Everything will be fine, you'll just be one of the ones that shows a lot quicker! My bump is getting big too. I can't believe i'm 24 weeks soon! Crazy! 

I phoned the job centre yesterday, so tomorrow i have to go to a back to work interview with a personal advisor.. they still expect me to work! Erm, hello! I'm 6 months pregnant. Who the hell is going to employ me! They wind me up so much! My turn to get annoyed with them Rachel!

I'm bored of not working already. I just did my ironing and now have nothing to do! 

I'm rambling now and probably boring the lot of you! 

Hope you all have a good day X


----------



## Cherrybinky

My personal advisor has been wicked, he totally gets that I wont get work now and just keeps ticking the sheet when I go in. The lad I saw last time I went agreed too. Theyre getting better although they do still expect me to find work still! Im due to go sign on on Friday and havent filled in any jobs yet that Ive applied for. I only have 2 more signs till I get Maternity Allowance so roll on September!

Just watching the news, all this rioting is freaking me out. Chapeltown, Leeds has had a minor incident of car fire etc but Im worried it will just get worse now :( 
X


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hello! I have been lurking as per usual as too damn busy at work! Han I am getting big too - really popped out this week - definitely embrace it - I am sure nothing is wrong! My nails haven't started getting better yet - they are their usual weak selves so am waiting for that to happen!
The riots are pretty scary down here tbh. i haven't been caught up in it but I work just off Oxford Street and it's a comparitive Ghost town around here today. Very odd vibe. Was kept awake by millions of Police sirens last night whizzing past my house although thankfully to my knowledge there wasn't any bother too local to me... Some friends were evacuated from shopping centres this morning in Essex so it's spreading....

On a happier note I have my 21 weeks scan on Thursday and will (hopefully) find out which team I am on!!! Can't wait! 
T x


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi ladies sorry i have been absent...all a bit mad up here today...lots of rumours flying around, trouble at various shopping centres and local shops just tried to steer clear of them all, had to quickly pop to asda but went to a small one away from shopping centre as there had been rumours of rioting there too. Hubby needed a ride home frm work as his mate had to go early as his wife had to go to hospital (pregnancy complications) but then he rang me saying his boss was lending him a car from work as he didnt want me driving as a shopping centre nearby was already boarding up and expecting looting and didnt want me caught up in it all. I am completely and utterly disgusted and that theresa may needs bloody shooting saying that we wont police with water cannons and use harsher methods she wants to try living in the real fecking world and feel the fear us normal ppl are feeling not even able to go to the local shops. There are reports of large crowds gathering to go into the city centre...why do they not stop the buses from running into the city centre? then they wouldnt get there??? Even reports of ppl being attacked in their own homes now when is the madness going to stop? Sorry ladies...rant over! xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Trying not to worry or stress myself out buy baby has been very quiet the last few days usually lively early morning and late at night but im only feeling a couple of small movements a day. Ive got the midwife thursday so look forward to getting some reassurance then x


----------



## Rees

Han - I doubt Mark's gone off you :hugs:

Looks like Holly's having a lovely time :) Bet she sleeps for a week when she gets back :D

Chris - I love Jenson, but that's not a surprise coming from me :) If Tegs was a boy she was gonna be Jenson James :)

Amy - awwww to Nick rubbing your feet :) Luke's banned from mine because I hate them! Luke tried it on earlier while Tegs was out with my mum and we were meant to be packing, he only got it on Saturday, what more does he want? Doesn't help that he's been lucky and had 15 hours sleep the past 2 days and I've had 10 :(

Han - wait for me to do my bump pic later :lol: I feel mahoosive at 17+2!

Not had that with nails, but mine hardly seem to be growing, leg hair on the other hand.... Seriously, they look like I've not shaved them in a month when it's only been a week! Luke tried packing my razor earlier and I had to grab it off him twice!

MrsB - :hugs: I hope they don't come to you :( Not long till your scan though! I hope your little lady or little man has their legs wide open :)

My cousin lives and works in London for an events company, luckily this week they're doing the Boardmasters festival in Newquay so she's down this way but worried about what she'll go back to (I'm a bad cousin, I'm not sure what part of London she lives in as she keeps moving!)

Jayne - massive :hugs: :( I reckon baby is choosing to be active at night, Tegs was like that, refused to be active in the day! Hopefully the midwife can help.


Packing is going well, although Tegan has been clingy today and woke up at half 5 :sleep: I stayed in bed and went back to sleep eventually only to get woken up by seagulls trying to get into one of our bins! Fell back asleep and woke up to Luke yelling at Tegan :( So I got up and fell asleep on the sofa :haha:

Getting concerned about any crap kicking off this weekend - people like to come down on holiday and as we currently live on the street behind the kebab's and the main club a lot of crap already comes past our door :( And there's virtually no police here, they don't do a good enough job on the weekends as it is! I've caught people sniffing cocaine on wheely bins, domestics outside, girls fleeing from guys screaming at the top of their voices, it's horrible. Everything that's going on in London and now Liverpool, Leeds, Birmingham and Bristol is just utter mindless violence. I don't understand what they're trying to do by burning people's businesses and homes! I hope their homes are set on fire....

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Cherrybinky

I agree its gone quiet but we've all been so busy with things. 

Jayne, I wouldnt worry about baby going quiet. My friend has moments (days) like that and I did too but shes back with a vengeance!

Im so concerned about this looting and rioting. Im glad we live on the outskirts of Leeds in a nice area but its still quite upsetting seeing it all going on. Especially knowing we were in Birmingham centre yesterday till 1.30pm and then it all kicked off just hours after we left. Disturbing. 

We put the cot up today, properly and my cot bumper doesn fit because we dont have bars at either end, its got solid ends. So, Ive put the duvet on and blankets and the cot mobile, looks lovely. Hung all the 0-3m clothing that I could and put away the baby grows and tights etc. We could do with a chest of drawers in there because the wardrobe space isnt enough really for all her stuff!

Ive totally lost my appetite. Ive hardly had any need to eat over the weekend we were away but forced myself lol. Tonight, I wasnt hungry but I managed to put away a whole packet of scampi AND a small bowl of bloody mary chicken and noodles! OOPS.

Han, dont worry about your bump, I think its a great size for how far along you are. Ill post mine tomorrow and you can see were the same :) My feet are really bad still, swollen and the skin feels tight. Ive drunk loads of water and its not helping. 

My nails have gone shit too. They'd grown so long Ive been using Sally Hansen on them and this weekend I lost 2 of the longest ones and another one today, just snapped at the edges. It happened before when I had long nails. I frenched them at the weekend and now they look bedraggled !

Just filled in my MATA1 stuff online and will send my MATB1 with it on the 17th. 

Hugs to all
X


----------



## Cherrybinky

ooooh Mrs B that will be nice to add another boy or girl to the team :) XXXX


----------



## Rees

Rach - I need to go and have a good look at your Bitten pics now that I've booted up my netbook :) Have tried to look on my phone but it's taking an age to load them :(

We use a plastic tower set of drawer thingies for Tegan's clothes :) It works quite well, think it cost £15 in poundstretcher and Argos do similar, just the right size for baby clothes :)


----------



## Cherrybinky

ive got one of those towers actually but its full of convention photos and star spangled encounters LOL I may empty it and use that :) 

X


----------



## Rees

They're handy to have :)

Just looked at your pics - so jealous! mmmmmm, Alcide.......

Tegan has just amused me by walking through the front room holding on to a dolly by it's hair and dragging it along the floor, she now has her black dolly out, no doubt that'll be banged against something - anyone care to enlighten me why I'm giving her a brother or sister to bash??

Got a BBM from a girl in work about them shutting BB's down unless you put a code in, the code looks like someone's number with a few digits added. Told her it was a hoax that BlackBerry had tweeted about it this afternoon, apparently it was real and she'd seen it on Sky News - really, because we had it on too, obviously we missed that important announcement. Sometimes I want to throttle her and just make her see sense. I sent her the link to the announcement and then copied and pasted their statement, and she's read it and not replied, I told her she'd best tell the rest of her friends.

It's people like her who make facebook and twitter a dangerous place by copying and retweeting wrong information and bad links that'll put a virus or keylogger on your computer :(


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ive had that message twice on my BBM from a friend but I dont buy it Im afraid. 

Joe 'Alcide' was very nice, down to earth, quiet spoken ish but a little anti social and was with his fiancee!

Heres my bump from last week and today.... the maternity jeans and top I have on today are great as theyre flattering for a change!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_235.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_244.jpg


----------



## xheartsx

Lovely bump. I will defo post one tomorrow.

I had my midwife appt yesterday and my pains had gone, so i mentioned it to her and she didn't seem too worried. Today, it's back again :( The same feeling, like i've worked too hard in the gym. If i still have them tomorrow i am going to take myself down to triage because i'm really starting to worry now, even though i'm sure it's nothing. 

Hope everybody is ok this eve. Looks like the rioting has chilled out a teeny bit, thank goodness. 

X


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, just messaging on my phone so can't reply to all but Rach, lovely bump, I feel better now I've seen yours, hopefully the others will post soon too. 

Anyone who is caught up near to all the rioting, hope you all stay safe. Hugs x x x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jade, I've just been watching news 24 and the rioting hasn't calmed. Manchester city centre is on fire and they're looting and a 26 year old man has been shot in the head! 

I had pains like that last week and I took fybogel for 2 days and it totally sorted my pain out xx


----------



## xheartsx

Oh god thats because i've not watched it for a couple of hours i just assumed it had chilled out.

Oh it's horrible pain. It hurts to get up off the sofa and stand up etc. I know baby is getting bigger now and everything is stretching. I just need to remember these things!

Stay safe ladies. X


----------



## sunshine623

Hey everyone! It has been a lot quieter on here than normal the past few days. It's ok for me since it takes me so long to catch up on everything! lol I hope all of you are safe though with all the rioting. It must be bad to make it on the news all the way over here! Stay safe girls! 

Han, try not to worry so much about your bump. You look right to me! We're almost 6 months pregnant, so you should be pretty bumpy by now. I, on the other hand, still have hardly any bump though. I really am jealous because I have to hear all day from patients that I'm not even showing yet. Had myself a good tantrum over it tonight when I got home. :(

Jade, I wish I didn't have to work right now. Even though I still don't have a big bump, I get so tired lately. I think by November I'll be so exhausted I won't be able to get out of bed! I'm sure I'd get bored pretty quick, too, though. Have you started your nursery yet? It hurts when I stand up sometimes, too. Especially at work when I stand up from my stool that sits kinda low. I'm sure all is fine, but best to get it checked out! :)

Mrs B, good luck with your scan! Fingers crossed that baby cooperates and spreads those legs! lol 

Jayne, that sounds so scary! Stay inside, keep everything locked up, and keep yourself and the kids safe! I'm sure baby is doing fine, just maybe sleeping more than normal the past couple days. Have you been busier? I know I don't notice Gus moving as much if I'm busier during the day. 

Leigh, sounds like you're getting lots of packing done already! :happydance: Stay safe with all the craziness going on! Nick's trying to get at me again tonight, but I told him I'm just not in the mood. He's rubbing my back and everything now! lol I can get full body massages out of this for a LONG time I think! lol 

Rachel, woohoo for getting the nursery set up! I can't wait til we get ours painted and finished. It's the most exciting thing so far! :) Great bump pics, too! I'm so jealous of everyone's bumps!

So I just found out my horrible SIL is pregnant now. I feel like a total bitch for being mad about it, but she's so horrible already and now she's gonna steal my thunder, too. Plus her baby will be due right around the time Asher was due so it's like that much more of a stab in the heart. Nick's brother doesn't even want kids yet, and she's still in college so they're broke all the time. So now I'm worried that my in-laws will be doing everything for them and nothing for us. I know I'm being horrible, but I just wish it would be anyone else in the world besides her! :cry:


----------



## Cherrybinky

thanks Amy :) Sadly, its not a nursery, its just a cot in Isobels room :( 

The wall thats green will be magnolia before shes born! It was painted green for Xander when he was in that room as hes Ben10 mad!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_263298_2107508401108_1047501884_32137081_4348153_n.jpg

This will be more filled with nappies and lotions etc nearer the time.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v493/Blackviolett/th_283912_2107507961097_1047501884_32137080_5456433_n.jpg

We also have a pink bunny musical cot mobile but we didnt like it as it didnt fit the cot side properly so I stuck with the Mamas and Papas one.

x


----------



## Tizy

Hello ladies. 

MrsB - Very excited to hear you have your scan, do you have any inkling about what baby might be? Hope you stay safe in the riots X

Jayne - Hope you're ok and the riots in Birmingham have calmed a bit. Its hard to tell on the news, the papers have started sensationalising things now too! X

Leigh - Thanks for comments about Hols, its her final day trekking today, then they'll be flying back on Friday, I just hope they make it safe from Heathrow to Euston train station and the riots don't disrupt the tube services! Looking forward to seeing ya bumpy pic. When do you actually move then? X

Rach - I'm the opposite of you, I've really got a good appetite at the moment, seem to be really hungry all the time, but I think Roscoe must have had a growth spurt! Little 2lbers now they are! Your cot is lovely, similar to mine, great bump pic too! You do honest look slim with a nice neat bump! My bump comes right out from under my boobs and is all hard all over! Its getting quite uncomfy, god know what I'll be like in another 10 weeks!

Jade - Sorry your having the pains again, think you are right to get it checked over, for one thing it'll reassure you, but I'm sure your lovely bubba is ok. Have you looked into SPD? Could it be the onset of this? Its nothing to worry about, just very painful and you will have to rest, but there is no threat to baby. 

Amy - I'm sure you will start to show more soon, I remember your last piccy and there was defo a bump coming on! I guess we all stress about something one way or the other, too large, too small etc etc. Regarding the news about your SIL being pregnant - thats pants! Sometimes its just nice to have the attention for once isn't it! Well I'm sure everyone will be cooing over baby Gus just as much, don't worry!

Hope everyone else is well too. 

I won a Rocking Crib on Ebay for £12.70 and my friend says she might drop it off tonight, she lives in Carlisle (60 miles away), and it was a pick-up only auction, so she very kindly collected it for me. I'm excited to see it! I'll post a piccy later or tomorrow. 

I decided against a moses basket in the bedroom becuase I remember Holly grew out of hers really quick (in about 6 weeks) and I thought the baby would be able to stay near me for longer if I got a crib becuase they are a bit bigger. Then at about 4-6 months I'll put him in his cot in his own room. 

I've got a carrycot part of the pram that he'll use for sleeping in the lounge, then I don't have to carry stuff up and down stairs each day. Just need to buy a Surefix Stand for the carrycot to stand on. 

I think I've nearly bought most stuff now, just bits and pieces, bedding/matresses etc left to buy. I've got my 24 week midwife appointment tomorrow too, exciting! Then Hols is BACK on Friday and we're off to my parents!

Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi everyone, loving the bump pics and nursery pics...i love the green colour..understand why your changing it but its a great colour. 
I will get some pics up i promise...i took my memory card to asda the other day and im having all 600 pics printed and backed up and then will clear my memory card and take a few other pics to show you all. Just dont want to keep uploading the same pics to the pc all the time and then have to delete the repeats. Ive gotta pop down to the local shopping centre today need the post office and asda which is located there...i wonder if it has been damaged my friends sister works there and her shop was shut up early and there was heavy police presence there but i didnt hear any sirens or anything so im hopeful that its ok. We live on the edge of a very large ex-council estate. It has nice parts and not so nice parts where we live is lovely and quiet tbh even though we are right by a park. I really hope that there hasnt been any trouble as it has a bad reputation from years and years ago but it really isnt a horrible place to live. The rumours have been rife about things happening here but i really hope that our community has proven ppl wrong...i will feel very proud if this is the case. So in birmingham now ppl have even been killed as a result of the trouble...just so sad i wish the government would pull their finger out im thinking it will be the same tonight sadly too!

Baby has been moving lots and lots all night and this morning...defo just taking a rest from kicking me like crazy!

I saw mention of makeup on fb...i have days where i dont bother although i generally tend to put my eyes on which consists of a lil bit of eyeliner and mascara i never wear foundation only if im going out. I never have time to sit and put a full face on...would be nice sometimes i dont know how mums who look immaculate 24/7 manage it. I wish i knew the secret lol!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Bargain crib Han. Im still waiting for my cousin to bring ours round and Im getting sick of waiting now. 

I have moses basket for downstairs and cot in bedroom but for our room, I really want the crib for our room! I might look on Ebay and bin her off :(

X


----------



## pink sparkle

Crib sounds great...yay for getting Holly back on friday, i bet she has some amazing stories to tell you. Hope you have a lovely time at your parents too. 

Amy it can be so hard when theres more than one of your preggers in the family, specially when the relationship isnt so great between you. Im sure that dh's family wont treat the babies any differently though and no one will steal your thunder i promise! xxx

Im wondering if i will ever get off my butt and tidy up and get ready to go to the shops!


----------



## Rees

Rach - you've rounded out loads :)

Jade - does it hurt mostly when you move? Like from sitting to standing and rolling over in bed? Could be SPD maybe, how're you feeling today?

Amy - one day your bump will pop right out and you'll be amazed at where it's been hiding :)

:hugs: I know how you feel about your SIL, but in my case it's my cousin's girlfriend. When I was 15/16 weeks with Tegs she announced she was pregnant, and guess what, she's pregnant again, 6 weeks behind me this time, I'd just like to have a pregnancy to myself!

Han - I think they'll be fine now with the amount of police about in London. We move on Monday! So it's all happening pretty soon. We wanted to get in so the letting agents didn't change their minds, and I have 3 days off at the beginning of next week, the following week we're busy with dentist and my scan so that would have made it the end of August, beginning of September and I want us to be properly settled in by mid September so it seemed like the best time!

Jayne - I hope they haven't hit Birmingham too bad :( I haven't looked at the news today, Tegan actually slept until nearly 9am, which is rather nice so we've have morning cuddles with breakfast and then showers. Can't wait to have a bath!

We're off out this afternoon for a walk instead of packing, we can do a load tonight when Tegan is in bed. Still haven't done a bump pic, need to get my ass in gear now that I've showered :)

I'm cooking tonight for the first time in about a month :haha: Pasta Bolognase, and we've got some scrummy looking garlic and parmasan bread to go with it, yummy!

Hope everyone's well and enjoying today, should stay sunny here today :) xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Ive stayed away from the news today, was depressing however there are really nasty rumours now that tonight birmingham is going to see the worst riots yet becuase of the three asian men who were killed last night. I really hope this doesnt turn into race riots. Apparently there are plans for men to travel from other major cities here to seek revenge....im so hoping that these are just stupid rumours is could get really really nasty up here. 

Ive got my 28 week mw app tomorrow han hope your app goes well x


----------



## xheartsx

Hey ladies, how you all doing? 

My pain isn't so bad today. It's eased off quite a lot since yesterday. It doesn't just hurt when i move, it's pretty constant when i have it, but like i said it's chilled out today so i am putting it down to round ligament pain. I've had lots of kicks and twists etc so i know my baby girl is ok. My belly moves now when she gives me big kicks :D i love it!!

I so hope the riots calm tonight, it's just getting absolutely ridiculous. Hopefully they will give it a break now and it will die out... i'm an optimist though!

Han, i bet you can't wait to see your girl on friday!! She can tell you about all her adventures :)

It hasn't STOPPED raining, literally all day today. All i've done is sign on at the job centre, and come home and got back into my jammies! I did save a frog though! It was on our pathway and could have been squished, so i picked it up and put it somewhere safer.. that's my good deed of the day done, even though a cat has probably killed it now!!

I've got pasta for my dinner tonight too, but i can't get fish and chips out of my head!!

Hope everybody is super duper. X


----------



## pink sparkle

Im glad your feeling better and more reassured xxx

I havent done any washing today because the forecast was rain all day and it hasnt rained a single drop! grrr! My washing basket is overflowing too!

Mmm fish n chips...im cooking sausage and mash with carrots (cooked ones) and brocoli!

Rumours are getting worse and worse ive spoken to most of my family just to make sure they all stay in tonight and not leave their houses at all despite how far away from the city centre we all live x


----------



## pink sparkle

This isnt a rant maybe a mini one....i know that parents and in laws can drive us all mad at times...im forever seeing posts about pushy mil's etc and while i can sympathise i wish i had a mil! My dh's passed away when he was a lil boy and i see the hurt and pain he feels at not having had his mum to bring him up and now not sharing our children with his mum...its something he is very sensitive about and i feel his pain for him. Id hope that we would get on maybe she would drive me mad too at times ..i just really wish his mum was around to see what a great man, husband and father he is...even if she may have driven me crazy at times. whenever im on the 1st 2nd or 3rd tri boards theres always moaning about mil's just something i wish i could say i suppose without causing an argument on here ...but it probably would so i dont bother lol! x


----------



## sunshine623

Hi all! 

Han, thanks for the comments about my crazy SIL. She gets under my skin all the time, so I guess this is just one more thing. At least Gus will be here first, and they won't be like days apart or anything. And great about the cot for so cheap! I really should look at ebay for more stuff, but I just never think about it. Good luck at your appt! 

Jayne, glad baby's moving around more now! Gus is the same today. He hasn't stopped kicking me all day, and I've almost peed on myself a couple of times from it! lol He's already being demanding! lol And thanks for the comments about SIL. Guess I should get used to the idea since I'm sure they'll end up being the best of friends since they're so close in age. Good luck at your appt! :)

Leigh, thanks! I really would be ok with it if it were anyone else, but she's just sooo over the top and has to try to outdo me on everything. Nick proposed to me on my birthday, so she bitched til Nick's brother proposed to her on her birthday, with my EXACT ring except with 3 diamonds instead of my 1. That's her personality to a tee. I love my ring set and we didn't have to go in debt to pay for it. They were paying on hers for years! 

Jade, woohoo for saving the frog! He probably hopped off into a nice place. Hopefully a cat didn't get him! Glad you're feeling better today. Now I think we're all getting more used to pregnancy pains, too. It feels weird if I DON'T have something hurting me now! lol If it's not my feet it's my back or my belly or something. Have a feeling it's gonna get worse before it gets better though. All will be wonderful when babies arrive though!


----------



## sunshine623

Jayne, how sad about his mom! I know I've been bitching about my SIL, but I really am extremely lucky with my in-laws. My MIL is wonderful and I really get along with her much better than my own mother most of the time. Both my grandmothers died when I was very young, so I know kinda what he's feeling. I know both my parents missed having their mothers to share grandchildren with. And it's hard to grow up without a grandmother, too. I can't wait for Gus to get to enjoy being so loved and cared for the way my parents and in-laws will love him! I pray they'll all be around forever. But at least in your case, the kids didn't know and love her and then lose her. I was only 3 when one grandmother died and I'll never forget it!


----------



## pink sparkle

ahh sunshine thats so sad that you can remember losing your grandmother as such a young age. Trust me i know all about sil's and how much of a pain they can be. My sis is due 4 days before me and she is one of those...its all about her her her...ive got used to ignoring her now though lol she already has more kids than she can cope with and shes doing it all on her own so no doubt it will all be about her and my mum will be with her a lot...although i dont mind as i have a fantastic hubby by my side which she doesnt have.

Is anyone doing anything nice today? I need to get ready and get to the mw at 10.15. My mum watching the kids for me as i have to have bloods done. Cant find my pee bottle so going to have to try and find something else to pee in lol! Or do it when i get there which i hate!


----------



## BabyDeacon

heres my 30 week bump pictures
 



Attached Files:







30.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 1









30side.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 5









30front.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning girls, 

*Jade*, glad your pains are eased a little. Perhaps its just something youve eaten working its way out?

*Jayne*, its so sad about your OHs Mum. It surprises me how many people moan about their MILs. Mine has her faults but shes lovely and Id never slag her off. My ex husbands Mum was fantastic and I loved her to bits. Ive never not liked any of my partners Mums apart from one when I was 19 and his Mum was a cocky cow but we never clashed at all. Its such a shame when people say the things they do. After all, its someones Mum :( 

Wicked bump *BabyD*, not long now ;) Ive just realised youre in Croydon, I feel for anyone in the riot areas, its been horrible :hugs:


I feel so lazy and have no motivation! I did a little washing and cleaning yesterday but kept my feet up as the swelling from the weekend was horrible! The trip home was bad on Monday. BOTH train toilets out of order so I couldnt wee and then the coach toilet smelled gross for 3 1/2 hours and although I could wee, it was broken. I darent drink anything all day and it was too hot. Feet were like big fat sausages. 

Im having major aches from my shoulder blade. I damaged it in an accident at work 4 years back and got major compensation. Its never been right and not being active is making it ache and seize up :(

Im at the job centre tomorrow and they better not say anything about me not applying for so many jobs this last 2 weeks, its crazy that they expect me to at 25 weeks pg!

Mrs B has her scan today WOOOOOP. Cant wait to find out what shes having. 

Hugs to all
X


----------



## Tizy

Hello everyone, 

I've just come back from my 24 week appointment and everything is great! She checked my BP - all good, Uterus - where is should be! and used the doppler to find baby's heartbeat, she was surprised to find it straightaway, I said "he's a good boy", she said that often little boys are hard to find! She didn't check the fundal height, said that its not accurate at 24 weeks, so they will do that at my next appointment at 28 weeks. I don't have a GTT cos my bmi was under 30 before pregnancy apparently!

I spoke with her about having a possible Home Birth and she was really supportive, answered all my questions about it! Obviously its too early to book one now, so we just wait and see, check my BP doesn't go up, no other growth probs etc. Then they will come and visit me at home at 32 weeks, do an assessment to make sure they're is good access for ambulance (in case its needed), telephone line etc. Then at 36+6 they bring round all the equipment, ready for the birth! 

Where I live there is one hospital but its not a big one (Westmorland General), they have a lovely Maternity Unit there, with carpets in the wards, soft furnishings etc, really unlike most Maternity Units! So apparently I can have everything the ladies have at the Unit, Gas and Air and Meptid (not pethidine) but then if there are any complications or you want an epidural you have to get transferred to Lancaster or Barrow (awful!) hospital. So really having a Home Birth here isn't much different to having a birth in the Maternity Unit at Westmorland General. She did say that the baby resusitation equipment is better at the hospital tho. 

I'm not making any hard and fast plans, I know labour is unpredictable and at the end of the day if its safer for us to go to hospital then thats what I'll do. Another 8 weeks and I'll have more of an idea about whether we are suitable for a Home Birth or not. 

Jayne - Glad your bubs is back on the move, its always a bit of a worry when they go quiet, but it doesn't normally last more than a day or so does it! Let me know how your appointment goes. Sorry to hear about ya hubby's mum, thats really sad :(

Leigh - Make sure you don't overdo it packing etc! Get ya man to do all the hard work!

Jade - Glad your pains are a little better. I would guess RLP is right, it can be quite painful!

Amy - hello, awww thats really sad about your Grandmother, you're right to treasure the close family you have got. Hugs 

Baby D - Wow lovely 30 week bumpy! You're coming along lovely now :)

Rach - Hello, I'm at a loose end today as well! I wish we lived closer so we could hook up for a coffee! I'll probs try to do some housework. OOOh ya shoulder sounds painful, hope it gets better soon. 

Helen - Hope your cold gets better!

Mrs B - Hope the Scan goes well. Can't wait to hear what you're having.

Chris - Good luck in ya GTT. 

Han Xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Han sounds like it went great. I dont have mine till Tuesday although I could have gone 2 weeks back as midwife not busy and I kept cancelling !
I hope me and baby are ok :huh:

I wish we ALL lived closer. Everyone Ive met is miles away and Im lonely and bored. :cry: 

Just rang up about maternity allowance as Im worried its contribution based and if it is I wont get it as Im on Job Seekers and that runs out in October. She said she doesnt think it is and as long Ive been employed 26 weeks of the 66 test period (which I have), I should be ok so now Im worried sick I wont get it. 

x


----------



## Tizy

Rach, you and bubs will be just fine :)

Re: Maternity Allowance, I looked into this when it looked like I was going to be made redundant, you are right, I'm sure you will get it, don't worry. 

I'm bored, sat on lappy listening to my fav DJ - Richie Hawtin and wondering what to do! I might re-write my birth plan, so I've got a Home Birth one too, but then think this might just be a waste of time if I don't end up having a Home Birth. I've already started to put together a 'birthing' play list! Anyone got any other ideas? 

I'm not cleaning the bathroom becuase Mark said he'd do that, hoovering erm maybe, might go and clean the window in Roscoe's room, but that will take all of 5 minutes. All I actually want to do is go to the shops and spend lots of money (which i don't have!) or eat loads of nice food, which I'm not going to do just yet, thought I'd save myself for mum and dads this weekend!

Han Xxx


----------



## no1seasider

That sounds like a good positive appointment! I cant recommend home birth enough.....It is lovely!I have had 2 and both were lovely experiences and i am booked in for another one this time,although my new midwife doesnt seem quite as pro home birth as the midwife i have had for years.

Rach,i love your cot...i wish i could set up all our stuff,but we are swapping bedrooms with the two eldest(as they have the massive bedroom) so have to decorate it first as they have tangerine walls!! It has so far taken me 2 weeks to strip 2 walls! i have NO motivation!

I have my 25 wk appointment next thursday,i havent actually seen a midwife since my 16 week check!

Gtt went fine.Was starving and popped in tesco on the way back and ended up with doughnuts and chocolate eclairs!!was lovely to come home and get coffee,and i ate 4(FOUR!) slices of toast too :cry: smothered in dairylea! haha!Have to ring tomorrow am to get the results.Im not too worried,had it with my last 3 babies too as i always have sugar in my wee at check ups!Otherwise wouldnt have had to have one either my bmi is 27.

Weighed myself this morning and in total i have gained 8lbs so far. Kids have talked me into making trifle though so i'd put another 2lb on that by this evening!

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Thanks :) We still have to do a bit of painting in Isobel and Kittys room but I wanted to get it set up as there were bags and bits everywhere! I cant stand mess. 

Han, I keep having the urge to pain the kitchen cupboards as they SO need doing but I just cant motivate myself to do jack shit lol. Ive done the cleaning for today and sorted some more baby things but thats it. Were having new carpets fitted next Thursday through the whole house so I dont really feel the need to get on my hands and knees and hoover like I normally do lol

Just had a salad sarnie with choritzo and cheese again, I could eat 10 one after the other! 

I shall now sit and watch Dragons Den from Sunday then Hells Kitchen!

X


----------



## sunshine623

Morning ladies! 

MrsB, great pics! :)

Rachel, hope your shoulder feels better. :hugs:

Han, wow you don't have to have a GTT! I think they do it on everyone here regardless. I thought it was one of those things where you're more likely to have it if you're heavier, but really anyone could get it. Hope you're able to do the homebirth like you're wanting! I'd be scared to death to try it on my own at home. You're so brave! 

Chris, glad your test went ok. And LOL for doughnuts after! Sounds like something I'd do, too. I just can't keep myself away from sweets lately!

Today is Nick's 29th birthday, so I've got to get off my butt and go get him a card. We're going to The Melting Pot (fondue) restaurant tomorrow night to celebrate. It's my absolute favorite!!! We usually go for my birthday, but didn't get to in June, so Nick's being sweet and asked to go for his birthday. Then we'll do something with his parents on Saturday night, after the birthing class. It's gonna be an exciting weekend! :happydance:


----------



## Cherrybinky

They only do a GTT if you have a BMI over 30 or have diabetes in the direct family here Amy. Mine was 32 when I went for my 4 week check and my Nan and Uncle have db so they thought it was best for me to be checked. Han doesnt need to as her BMI was under the threshold. X

Mrs B has pics? Where? Whats she having? lol
X


----------



## Tizy

Where are these piccys, I can't see them! Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

hi

gonna try and catch up a bit. have the afternoon off so just watching ER and vegging on the sofa. found some lemsip from boots which just has paracetamol in so thats made me feel a bit better even if its just the same as pills.

good point about moses baskets. Ive got one from ebay and will get a carry cot, but they do tend to grow out of em fast. might look at bedside cots. was quite keen on cosleeping but rich thinks ill squash the baby so maybe thats a good compromise.

jade - hope youre feeling better

With the SIL thing, mine is 3w more preg than me. They waited til 12w to tell ppl so everyone knew about us loads earlier. my MIL who is the worlds least tactful woman has already said well ofc yours will be my 6th grandchild... (ie not v special and exciting) she wont come round anyway and i wont be encouraging it. rich isnt bothered and im hardly going to make an effort as its not even my family, its his. I understand about the whole 'you should be lucky to have a mil', but in our situation shes not really a very positive influence on rich at all, shes not negative, shes just nothing. he has no dad which is sad but he says he doesnt really miss it so some people just feel things more than others i guess. doesnt mean we wish them dead but i just spose its not something which people think oh i feel so lucky to have a mil, it just is or isnt. I think youre welcome to say how you feel on here, doesnt have to be a row. i hope i dont ever say anything which is unfair, things she says are hurtful, not like i slag off her dress sense or something subjective.

han - glad you had a good mw appt. I think a lot of things on your birth plan can apply wherever you birth so a seperate plan is a good idea but a lot can probably be cut and pasted ie, do you want to be directed to push or be left to do it yourself, do you want the placenta jab thingy, do you want vaginal exams etc. things might not go to plan ofc but you cant plan for the unplanned so no point putting them on your birth plan :haha:

rach - afaik maternity allowance is based on NI contributions. When youre on JSA or similar you get your stamps paid so will be fine.

I just found out my nhs antenatal classes are 2pm on a monday afternoon for a HOUR. Why cant they just do a 4 hr session and get it over with. useless. not taking time off for them, if im off then fine ill go.

I only read back a few pages so sorry if i missed news. going away camping tmw so ill be off again. camping in the rain with a cold, yey...


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi all - just a quickie as got to work soooo late! Thanks for your messages and no I haven't put any pics up as I didn't get any! :nope:

Beanie was being very uncooperative and lying face down. No matter how much prodding, pushing, walking around etc, wouldn't move!! They measured head, spine, legs, brain etc and said all perfectly normal but couldn't get to the heart (although could see it beating!). Then when I asked the sex.... she said "it's a girl-ish"!!!!!! I said does that mean you just can't see a willie and she laughed and said basically yes! She said not to buy anything pink yet but she thinks it's a girl - Of course would love either flavour but am delighted we're (possibly) team pink!
Hope you are all good - sorry dashing off, will come back later!
Tanya x


----------



## cranberry987

hmm. thats not v definitive is it. are you having any more scans? 

(tentative) congrats on team pink!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

oh should have said - I have to go back in 3 weeks to finish the heart scan and confirm sex!!


----------



## cranberry987

aha, excellent :)


----------



## sunshine623

Tanya, glad everything they could see was good! I wish if they couldn't tell they wouldn't even say one way or the other on boy/girl though. They told us "90% it's a girl, but she's really active and hard to see". Then when we found out he's definitely a boy, it wasn't a let down but it was just hard to get used to the idea for a few days. I had to go back at 24 weeks as well, though so they could see the heart better. So we've had 2 "definite boy" ultrasounds. Hope baby will cooperate better next time! :)


----------



## cranberry987

found this guide on how to attach a cot to the side of your bed https://www.freewebs.com/sidecarcrib/

looks like a nice compromise for those who dont want to fully cosleep, i reckon i can get dh to do it. might need to get a smaller cot tho as the cotbed is probably a bit too big for our room. will do some measuring.


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi ladies, hope youve all had a good day.

Han so glad your app went well, your mw sounds lovely and hb plans sound great and also very good that they are so supportive.

When ds was younger i just took one side of his cot and pushed the double bed right up to it and it worked well for us so kinda co-sleeping. On no Helen i wasnt referring to anyone on this thread and like i said i can sympathise as some ppls parents are a nightmare just seems to be constant anti mil threads on the boards lol!

Mrs B great news that your scan was well and congrats on the possible team pink...even better that you get another scan to confirm.

I was wondering about home births...what mw do you have if you have a hb? is it your community midwife? Just wondering?

Well i had my 28 week appointment. I was booked in for the second appointment available first at 10 second at 10.15. I arrive on time and there is one other pregnant lady in the waiting room with green notes. at 10.40 the other lady goes up and queries when she will be called in...your next shes told. As she walked past i asked her when her app was for ...10am! The very first appointment but the mw hasnt called anyone in! grrrr! She goes in at about 10.50. Out at 11.10 and then im called in.

She apologises for keeping me waiting...well i say 'my blood pressure is probably through the roof as i was getting really stressed sitting there for ages!' she then tells me sorry shes had a nightmare morning with taking bloods and then had trouble finding a baby's heartbeat. I felt like saying you f'in liar...youve only seen one other lady and she was only in here for 20 minutes! She does my bloods checks my urine and bp...all fine...so good. Theres another lady in the room ...im not asked if i mind her being there or introduced to her at all. She then examines my tummy and tells me i measure 31cm so three weeks ahead (ok)! Then feels for baby and asks if i mind the other lady having a feel....she was actually very nice and i didnt mind so i let her. She told her that my baby was difficult to feel i bluntly ask why because im overweight? no response!? This lady says oh no i can feel baby well enough! Finds hb fine. We sit back down and she plots measurements on my chart. Oh baby has jumped massively since last time i saw you. I had to explain that the other cross on the chart is from only last week when i had a growth scan....oh for big babies....errr no for small babies ...well this baby will be a whopper. Sorry for going on but this woman was clearly chatting out of her backside. My growth scan and weight estimate from last week is more or less perfect for my chart just slightly under the predicted line. Her plot on the graph made my baby double its weight in a week and then she tells me that its hard to feel ...well im not that fat if my baby was so massive you would feel it. OMG she does my head in i wish i could show you all the growth chart its ridiculous thank god im getting another scan! 

Sorry for going on hope my long story makes sense x


----------



## cranberry987

growth scans are nonsense tbh. theyre so innacurate, can be 1-2lbs out on the final birth weight. i think theyre useful as a comparison if theyre done in the same way, ie so you can tell if baby is growing fast enough, if theyre in the 70th% last week and 10th% now then you can look into why, but as for what weight theyll end up being id take it with a pinch of salt.

also measuring the bump is quite innacurate as the baby can be in a different position and be more sticky out. Sounds like she was talking out of her ass the whole time tbh.

good that your bp was fine tho :)

at home births in my area at least theres a group of community mw who are on call, so you might get your own (hope not, mines a cowbag, actually thinking about writing to the head of mw to make sure she doesnt come) or anyone else. You generally get a second called out when it looks like the baby is coming so one can look after LO and one look after you just in case both you and baby has problems.


----------



## cranberry987

i forgot that rich isnt coming home tonight, hes out with work. feeling crappy, have no dinner in, just want him home to give me a hug. i dont want him to come home but wish he'd reminded me. ive been sitting here waiting for him since 4pm :(


----------



## Cherrybinky

Great news Mrs B. Cant wait to find out what youre having too :) 

Helen, MA ISNT based on NI contributions, Ive spoken to them this afternoon and had it confirmed.


----------



## cranberry987

you get your NI paid when youre on JSA is what I mean. if you didnt sign on and had never worked or something youd get nothing


----------



## Cherrybinky

Yes Im aware of that. I know I may be coming across as thick but I am aware of the system and how it works as Ive read up enough and strangely, Ive actually enquired by lifting the phone up too. I should have made myself clearer when I was putting it in my post earlier on.


----------



## cranberry987

.


----------



## Cherrybinky

removed content


----------



## pink sparkle

Yeah i know that growth scans and measuring can both be very inaccurate but how ridiculous to have two completely different measurements done a week apart and for her to not have even read my notes to realise that the previous cross on the chart was from a scan and not from her measuring me...she really is a stupid cowbag! I couldnt have a homebirth even if i wanted one as i could not put up with her during labour lol! x


----------



## pink sparkle

Also when you have bloods done is it that they measure blood sugar levels? I mentioned GTT before but she said my sugars were 3.6 at 16 weeks and they only do GTT if it goes above 6 (i think this is what she said) does that sound right? x

And i asked about maternity exemption cert as i dont have one. She said oh havent you filled out a form...errr no i wasnt given one! So i finally got one but have to send it off myself as docs dont send them haha!


----------



## pink sparkle

Jade sorry that you were treated so badly, how are you feeling? did they monitor bubs for you? x


----------



## cranberry987

Maternity exemption is that the one for the free prescriptions? Pft. It's all about forms and then they miss them anyway. You can claim stuff back if youve been paying afaik. If you can be arsed that is. 

The guidelines I have are anything under 7.8 after food and 5.9 pre food is fine. That's for self testing but 3.6 is well lower so it doesn't sound unreasonable that they wouldn't test.


----------



## pink sparkle

Yeah i havent been paying just been ticking the box but the dentist dont care about green notes and pregnant belly they wanna see the card so ive gotta send off before i can go! Fingers crossed the sugar levels still low i dont suppose i will hear from them unless they are high x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Jayne, its well worth getting the maternity card. I got mine within 2 or 3 weeks of my midwife sending the forms in. She did it all for me. Ive had about £35 worth of free prescriptions so far. Anything wrong, Drs, free solution lol. They do ask to see mine every time I go in. Hope you get it sorted. 
X


----------



## cranberry987

I got a repeat prescription the other day and for some reason my
Gp ordered everything I'd had in the last year lol. Was about 15 things on it. Folic acid, anti biotics the whole lot! Had to cross it all out. Or maybe I should have got it and sold it on eBay :p


----------



## pink sparkle

Rach i havent paid for any luckily at my chemist you get away with ticking the box lol! They are in the same building as my gp too so i would kick up a big fuss and make them talk to the gp lol! I do need to visit the dentist though so i will get the form posted tomorrow hehe...the mw was like 'arent you on benefits' cheeky cow! No im not or i wouldnt have asked!


----------



## Cherrybinky

LOL the midwife said that to you!! I had a free check up at 8 week pg and he told me my tooth needs to come out now but not till January and its doing me in, I really want it pulling now even though it petrifies me :( 

Isnt someone on Curvy Ladies a Dental Tech? Can I have anesthetic or not? He said not but Im sure someone on here did.

x


----------



## pink sparkle

I cant see why you cant have an injection my sis just had her wisdom teeth out and shes due same time as me. Do you mean being completely knocked out though? x


----------



## cranberry987

How painful is it? It was Amy who was a dental tech I think. That's America tho and we all have awful teeth like Austen powers over here :p


----------



## pink sparkle

Just been reading a thread about 'natural' labour and what you would consider 'natural' interesting! Id consider both mine natural...firstly they came out of my vagina...how more natural can you get lol! I had gas and air with both ...although some of them say this is or isnt 'natural' wow i was high as a kite on the stuff when i had dd lol...literally floating around the room! hehe was great! i did that pethidine too ...this seems heavily frowned upon i was nowhere near as high or out of it as i was with the gas and air though so i find this kinda odd? and like ive said a million zillion times did not make me or bubs drowsy in the slightest.


----------



## cranberry987

Rich keeps calling the baby random boys names to see if anything fits. He chooses the most stupid names tho which I'd never even consider. Like daffydd or however you spell it. I like the name but I wouldn't use it as I'm not welsh. He just suggested David too. We have a cat called dave! How confusing would that be.


----------



## pink sparkle

lol i always wanted to name a dog dave...dave the dog defo a no no for your baby. Have you gone off James? I love James.

Im like Erin atm what you all think of it? x


----------



## cranberry987

I plan on glugging the g&a if I like it. Don't think i want pethadine really as once it's in you can't stop the effects, if I didnt like it then tough basically. Will get some for the fridge just in case tho. 

Some forget that natural births are possible and common in hospitals. Maybe they were from America? They seem to be a lot more epidural happy there so maybe they were lumping it all in together.


----------



## pink sparkle

I think the general gist of it was that you should label it how you wish...but honestly i was so high from the gas and air...laughing and all sorts funny how things affect ppl differently and how pethidine and come to think of it gas and air didnt really do anything for me when in labour the second time. someone on there even thinks that a tens machine makes your labour 'un-natural'.


----------



## pink sparkle

Well if the mw was right today and the scan way off last week im having a mahoosive baby so ill need all the drugs i can take lol!


----------



## cranberry987

Ooh I like Erin. I do like James but someone I know keeps going on about how they just know it will be James or George. Well no shit, I told her those were my favourites and George is a family name so it's def either first or middle. And I just don't want her to be smug when hes born. Really stupid reason I know. She's just pissing me off. Wish I hadnt told anyone

Dave is named after the league of gentlemen 'my wife now'. We call his sister tubs (another from the prog)but her real name is Rosie.


----------



## pink sparkle

Got a real cute outfit yesterday from asda £8.00 dress and tights, knitted, stripy and bright colours


----------



## cranberry987

Yes. Keep going to that midwife and she'll measure you 4years ahead and baby will be able to go straight to school!


----------



## Tizy

Jayne, sorry you had an awful appointment, thats very frustrating, she obviously didn't do her background reading of your notes! How silly! Oh well, hopefully you're next check up will be ok. The midwife I saw today, was nice, she wan't my actual midwife tho, just a stand in as mine was ill. With a Home Birth Jayne, you just get whichever midwife is on call, not necessarily your actual allocated midwife! I've actually got 3 allocated, don't really know them too well tbh. 

I wouldn't necessarily worry about growth scans and fundal measurments being inaccurate, it just sound like your midwife was having an off day, probably down to human error rather than anything else. And at the end of the day midwives wouldn't do all these checks if they were totally useless, have faith in the system, we're lucky to have it, i'm sure you'll have a better check next time. 

Helen, yeh I've discussed all those things in my birth plan, I posted it on here a few weeks ago, maybe you didn't manage to have a look. So what will happen for you then, will you still be having a Home Birth with the diabetes? The cot idea is nice but co-sleeping is not for me I don't think. In a crib by my bed is good enough!

Mrs B, congrats on a probable team pink! 

Rach, hope you're ok sweetie, its very stressful worrying about money and where the next penny will come from, I'm sure going off what you have said, they're will be no probs with claiming MA. HugsXxx

I saw someone post about Jade, is she ok? Getting checked over?

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Ah yeah maybe I missed it. Tried to catch up but couldn't remember how far back I'd read. I was always diabetic so the plan is the same really 

Just got suggested tapioca and jam as a name. Stupid man.


----------



## cranberry987

And just saw jade on facebook so I assume everything's fine.


----------



## xheartsx

Hello ladies. I'm still ok! Have still had my pain all day so i think tomorrow morning i will phone them again and be a bit stronger! I give in to easily, always have. I think i might need to stand my ground a little more and insist that i get checked out. 

Rachel, i'm suppose to now apply for 3 jobs a week, even though i would only be working for 2 months. Ridiculous. You should be entitled to MA too. Like you said, as long as you have been working for 26 weeks out of a 66 week period you'll be fine :)

How are you all doing? I'm trying to catch up but it's hard work! 

How's everyone doing with weight gain? It's really getting to me now. I feel horrible and so unfit. Nothing i can do though!!

Amy, have a nice meal with your man!!


----------



## cranberry987

you could always make up a little white lie to get them to take you more seriously. like if you go into hospital for anything and just want seeing you say you have whatever plus chest pain and they throw in the works. not v moral but might get you what you want :p


----------



## pink sparkle

Jade - maybe try ringing your own mw she could call them for you and have a word, if you feel that you need to be seen ring them and insist.

Han - i do have faith in the system i just think she is overly friendly prefers gossiping and talking about herself though. She did tell me off though about not getting checked out when baby went quiet...im sure shes good at her job shes been a mw for 25 years i just dont think we 'click' and hey were not going to get on with everyone. The measurements really dont bother me just the issue of her not realising and knowing etc. Ive not enjoyed any of my apps tbh but im not there to be her friend as long as she does her checks and me and baby are fine im more than happy really...just needed a moan earlier hehe x

Jade - i havent got on the scales for a few months now way too scared im a huge heffa but im going to do something drastic when the baby comes something like lighter life or cambridge diet, wasnt someone on here a member of cambridge diet before getting bfp? I have a wedding to go to on Christmas eve and really dont want to look a mess, although i know realistically i wont lose much by then and i wont pressure myself to either. Im doubtfull about bf too so probably wont be an issue but maybe it will be third time lucky and if so maybe that will help with the weight loss too x

Oh yes amy happy birthday to your hubby for today and hope you have a great night tomorrow...what a lovely hubby going to your fave restaurant for his birthday xxx


----------



## xheartsx

I think i just struggle a lot because i went straight from being on WW and losing a lot of weight to getting pregnant and having no control! I've tried to be good through the pregnancy but weight gain is of course inevitable. I've ordered a maternity swimming costume off ebay so when that comes i'm going to start swimming about twice a week and go for a gentle walk once a week. My OH is on a diet too as he has put on a bit of weight and wants to be a bit healthier for when Evelyn comes. 

That's also a good idea about calling my MW. I might do that :) I can't believe you only have 80 days left!! You must be getting really excited. X


----------



## sunshine623

Jayne, that's completely ridiculous about the midwife. She probably overslept or something and just didn't want to tell you. Ass! And there's no way her measurements were right if you were just there last week and slightly under. Stupid people shouldn't be allowed to work with pregnant women! And thanks for the "happy birthday" for Nick! He loves the restaurant, too, but it really is my favorite. He's a sweetheart sometimes! :)

Awww Helen, hope you feel better soon! I know it's not the same, but :hugs: from me! 

Rachel, I'm a dental hygienist. Here it's considered fine to work on women during the second trimester, however they usually only do it if it's something that REALLY needs done right away. You typically only have to have a very small amount of anesthetic anyway and there's no proof that it effects the baby at all. Still, we try to do everything on the safe side so if it's something small they'll wait til after baby. If it's abscessed or hurting you all the time, then it's usually better to go ahead and have it pulled or fixed. I don't think they would do the general anesthetic, just a local, but I'm not sure on that one. 

Jade, hope they can give you a reason you're still hurting. I've had a lot of pains getting up and down today. Yesterday it was like I wasn't even pregnant because I could bend down and get back up with no problem whatsoever. Today every time I get out of a chair it hurts. Who knows??? 

As for weight, I think I've put on another pound this week, but it varies up and down by a pound or two still. So that's got me up about up to about an 8 lbs gain at the doctor, but really about 12 lbs since I gained a few the first couple of weeks before I got sick.

I'm still craving sweets like crazy, and I feel so guilty about it. Just came back from the grocery store, and Nick went with me which is always bad. Like taking a kid to the store! Came back with a lot of sweets. I'm being so bad! :(


----------



## cranberry987

I know whenever I broke my diet Id instantly put on 5lbs just from water even if I didn't eat 5lbs of food plus normal pregnancy gain and it all adds up.


----------



## cranberry987

I've been meaning to ask my dentist but haven't bothered yet. Maybe you know Amy. I know I need a mercury filling redoing but it's not painful atm. Is doing it in third tri as safe as 2nd tri? Wondering if I should just go ahead and get it done in case it flares up later on. But ofc it might never flare up. But then it's gonna be interesting going to the dentist with a baby...


----------



## sunshine623

We usually don't do much in the third trimester because it's just more uncomfortable for you to lay back for that long. Since baby is bigger and more likely to get on your sciatic nerve it can be pretty uncomfortable to lay on your back that long. I've even had one lady who was around 38 weeks come to get her teeth cleaned after I repeatedly advised against it, and she nearly passed out in the chair! And that was just a cleaning where she was only laying back for maybe 30 minutes. She did say she'd had trouble passing out, but it's always a possibility the farther along you are. It is harder to plan around going to the an appointment when you have a baby, but if it's not bothering you and your dentist thinks it's ok, I'd just wait til after the baby gets here.


----------



## sunshine623

Well crap! Just got a call from the hospital saying the childbirth class I signed up for online is full! Why do they have it listed as "open" if the damn thing is full? Oh well, she said there should be a class in the middle of October, so that will be fine. Said the schedule is usually posted for several months, and she's not sure why nothing is showing up past mid-September. So they're supposed to call me when the new schedule is posted. Doubt that will happen though, so guess I'll just be looking every few days online. They only have 1 Saturday class every OTHER month at my hospital with only 10 spots! Otherwise you have to go to 3 or 4 night classes over a months time, and there's no way I'm gonna want to do that when I'm about to pop. Plus I'd have to leave work early every time, too, to make it on time to the class. Guess I don't really have to even have it, but I'm kinda looking forward to it as a pregnancy milestone.


----------



## BabyDeacon

cranberry987 said:


> I've been meaning to ask my dentist but haven't bothered yet. Maybe you know Amy. I know I need a mercury filling redoing but it's not painful atm. Is doing it in third tri as safe as 2nd tri? Wondering if I should just go ahead and get it done in case it flares up later on. But ofc it might never flare up. But then it's gonna be interesting going to the dentist with a baby...

I've had 2 fillings in second tri the dentist knows what hes doing so i trusted him and had them done and FREEE.... we get it free during pregnancy and 1 uear after!


----------



## cranberry987

thats really annoying about the class. 10 spots isnt much at all. i guess they get booked up easily if the alternative is a harassment. I think its really nice to go and meet other mums tbh so youve got a ready made social group (hopefully) for after the baby is born.

our nhs ones are at stupid times on a monday afternoon, its like they think we can just take time off work for any kind of crap. wouldnt be so bad if it was at the end of the day so you could just finish a bit early, but its at 2pm. suits them obviously just no one else who actually has a life. the private nct one were booked onto is 6 evenings 7.30 til 10pm which seems late tbh, a saturday afternoon on bf, and an afternoon in february where we all compare horror stories i think. so the times arent perfect but i wanted to go to a local one rather than the next village over as whats the point making friends miles away. point is to be able to walk to the village to meet for tea or whatever. 

going to really make an effort as theres not many younger people in nailsea, most are middle aged with teenagers. we moved in here quite young and have had people come to the door ask to speak to our parents >< the house is too big for us, but it wont always be once we fill it with kids and associated nonsense so i spose it seemed odd for 20 year olds to be living here.

going camping today, yey! cold is feeling better and i dont feel like my arms and legs are about to fall off now. a bit of sun would be nice but i dont think we'll get it so wellies and jumpers tbh. winter camping is fun, will just have to treat this the same :p

we camped in the alps in december once in thick snow. was excellent. ice on the insides of the windows every morning. mad dash back from the showers before your hair froze. was lush! we forgot to change the antifreeze to super cold stuff tho so the radiator cracked on the way back lol. made it all the way home tho *pats vans head*


----------



## Rees

Jayne - :hugs: to you and your OH. My mum's mum died when she was 16 so I've grown up with only one granny. I'm so grateful that Tegan has 2. My mum has known my dad's parents forever though and they're always good to her, they stick up for her over their own son :haha: My mum knows them so well as her best friend as she was growing up was his sister! I don't always see eye to eye with Luke's mum, I get on better with his dad, but that might be because we rarely see him and his mum always has something to moan about (the latest being his brother's girlfriend who lives with them - she won't kick her out as her parents died years ago, she's deaf and still falls under the care of social services as she's under 25 and disabled, Annie knows all this and knows she'd be better off but still won't kick her out, the latest is that Poppy thinks she might be a lesbian, yet still shares a bed with Jake :shrug: )

Amy - there's 12 weeks between Tegan and Elsie (my cousin's girl) I can count on one hand how many times they've been in the same room, let alone play together! We live literally 10 mins walk away!

BabyD - I want your bump! :) And I love that top!

Han - That maternity unit sounds fab! Fingers crossed you can have a home birth :)

I've been getting Luke to do a lot of the packing, while I just sit down and go - chuck, keep, maybe ebay? :haha: He got into a stressy on Wednesday night and had a proper go at me for sitting down and doing nothing while he was packing things away in the boxes that we'd just sorted out - I'd had backache all day and didn't want to aggravate it by bending loads! Idiot...

Amy - I hope you had a lovely night with Nick last night :)

Girlies, I now feel like I have such a huge BMI - it was 38 at my booking in and 39 at my 12 week scan :( Down here if your BMI is over 37 you have to have an appointment with the consultant to discuss pain relief and the added complications with having a high BMI - not planning on anything other than gas and air and a TENS machine! So I HAVE to have the GTT and my dad has type 2 diabetes anyway so I'd have to have it regardless :(

Helen - there's these baby bed things that attach to the side of your bed, baby is seperate but you can just shuffle them into be with you easier and you don't have to get out of bed to feed, I shall find a link for you later, it's in the January SnowAngels thread somewhere....

Tanya - awwww :) hopefully you'll get some lovely pics in 3 weeks and hopefully you'll get a good confirmation of the sex :) I like buying for little girlies, there are some pretty dresses around :)

Helen - wow, the "sidecaring a crib" looks fantastic! I'd be tempted to sleep in there myself and let Tegan and Luke have the bed - they're both maggots, I get elbows and knees from Luke in my back and feet from Tegan whenever she comes in with us :lol:

Jayne - with homebirths you get 2 midwifes out if you're close to delivering, I think it depends on when you go into labour, my previous MW was on holiday so I got the nasty one out who was not homebirth friendly and she sent me to frigging hospital, grrr! With my last MW I used to wait 1/2 hours for her! It was stupid, with my new one I've seen her twice, once here and then at the surgery last week and I was only waiting for 10 mins!

That midwife sounds like total shit! :hugs:

Helen - we chucked out the pethidine we had here, and the anti-dote :haha: was from my planned home birth 2 years ago. The pethidine didn't go off until Jan 2012, so could have kept it really, but the anti-dote had already gone off!

:rofl: why do you call your SIL tubs?? There's this place down here called Pendeen, a few year ago some funny bugger crossed through the sign and re-wrote Roysten Vasey, was very apt though, it's one of those places where the shop is for local people only :)

My last dentist appointment was 2 years ago nearly and I was mahoosive, they gave me a brief check and had to explain everything to the other person and why they were doing it the way they were and they can't lie you all the way back when you're in 3rd tri because of baby crushing your spine. For some reason the doctor also commented on my swollen feet! Which I found rather random!



I have to go and ring my boss now, he's only rota'd me in on the 25th from 12 - 6, my scan is at 10am, if it's bad news with the chicken pox having done something there's no way I can work it! Stupid man......

When I get back I'll post my bump pic, had to email it to Luke who had to email it back to me to get it on my netbook as my phone wouldn't let me email another one of my email accounts! Stupid thing....


----------



## Rees

Right, that's a day off for my scan sorted :) Lunch and shopping in the city after, woohoo! (well it's technically a city, but it's tiny, fits into Plymouth like 4 times! And Plymouth is small :)


----------



## cranberry987

rationally i bet he knows that he wouldnt want you packing and hurting yourself but i think they just get into a mardy arse sometimes and forget that youre growing their child so the least they can do is run round after you for the entire pregnancy! Thats the way I see it at least :p Rich disagrees ofc.

you dont have to have to gtt, they might make a god awful fuss if you decline, and tbh i probably would as your sugars might well be high (not saying they will be, they just as easily might not ofc), but if you dont want to you can refuse. some people just monitor themselves but really that seems like more of a harassment to me. the pain relief thing is probably so they can assess if you can have an epidural safely etc, theyre just covering their arses in case you do end up needing more. in some places the cutoff is 30 bmi, ive not had a pain relief consultation mentioned, maybe theyll just slip it in at the end. when do they want to do yours?

i didnt know that pethadine had an antidote, so if you take it and you feel all clangy and spacy and dont like it you can have something else and it all stops? 

:rofl: its my cat dave's sister we call tubs, ie a cat. would be really rude if we called sil tubs, im sure she's lamp me!

try flikr to email photos to, you email them to an address which is specific to you then presto chango they appear there.


----------



## cranberry987

oh and yey to day out in the big shiny city of truro! i went to the market there actually and it was nice, there was a vintage market in the inside bit and loads of cool stuff.


----------



## Rees

I hit the reply button too soon, grrr!!!

Tegan hasn't come out in spots! :happydance: I hugged her before and after I came out in spots, when I was contagious etc... and she hasn't got them! Been 22/23 days since I was last contagious :) So now I can be sociable and Tegs can go and see her best friend :) And I can have a natter with my friend :D

Just looked through my bump pics from Tegan, that bump was so much different to this one! Took a pic at 18+3 with her and it's crazy! Will put that one up too :)

This was the one at 17+3 with this baby...



And the second one is with Tegan at 18+3

Thinking boy? Lol.... I know there's a weeks difference in them but holy cow! I don't know what position Tegs was in! The others don't look ANYTHING like that :haha:

The shop where my auntie works is closing down, I can get the Maxi-Cosi Mura for £268 now, we need a new buggy for Tegan and I want to Mura for the baby and Tegs can use it now until baby needs it. Luke thinks we should get a normal light-weight buggy and then get a double for the 2 of them, I was planning on getting a cheap double from ebay and then the Mura for the baby with a buggy board for when Tegs decides to walk everywhere. They have the Silvercross Pop Classic for £99 and Luke thinks that'll be better, I know it makes sense moneywise and considering we're moving and all it is the better idea. But I really want to the Mura!

He was impressed by it, but will not be swayed. Grrrr!

Tegan's obaby pram is on it's last legs, well, wheels - the back ones are now at a funny angle after putting shopping on them, and the Silvercross is better for it's wheels than obaby apparently!

Hope everyone has a nice day, I was planning on cleaning the windows today, but I can't because it's a bit damp today, what a shame...... :lol:


----------



## Rees

Oh, my, god, I hit a silly button on my netbook and it's just deleted my message! Grrrr! Keeps doing that and I don't know which button it is!

It makes sense you'd call your SIL's cat tubs :rofl: What a silly mistake for me to make :)

I like the market in Truro, some cute baby shops there too :) Gonna depend on Tegan how much shopping we do though, my mum will be there to entertain her so shouldn't be too bad!

I'll have the GTT test, makes sense to especially as I have some odd moments where I space out and can feel my blood sugar getting low. I suppose I could always go to my dad and get him to jab my finger and test it, but he'd get a bit of satisfaction from doing that :lol: Been trying to get me to do it for years!

You need the anti-dote with pethadine just in case you have a reaction or it works weirdly, I didn't know this and had to go back to the GP a week later to get the anti-dote when my midwife asked if I had it - she didn't bloody tell me about the anti-dote nor did the doc who prescribed the pethadine! Idiots...

I was told that the consultant appointment was to discuss epidural's and what would happen if I needed an emergency section etc... I think it's in my notes as due around 36 weeks, which is xmas week so it'll probably be a few weeks before, although I'm not too sure.

I was using photobucket, but the app on my phone was pants and kept opening itself up without me realising and draining my phone! Might use flickr :) Will look into it later.

Jade - how're your feeling today?


----------



## xheartsx

Lovely bumps! You won't have too long until you find out if its a he or she :D Exciting!! I keep forgetting to post a pic. When dougie gets home from work i will defo get him to take one and stick it on. 24 weeks today, wow! 

It's raining again today :( it's so annoying. I just want to go out for a nice walk and get some exercise so i can feel less like a big fat blob. I think i will just wrap up and get wet. 

Not doing much today. I don't do much anyday now i don't work! My flat has never been tidier though. I'm watching a place in the sun home or away. I want to be rich so i can buy a holiday home in Australia or something. Scotland is too depressing!

God knows what my BMI will be now! It was 29.9 at my booking appt, but i've put on about 15lbs since then. Depressing!!

X


----------



## xheartsx

Oh and i'm feeling better today! My belly defo isn't as sore as it's been, so hopefully thats it going away now :)


----------



## Rees

Hopefully it the pain stays away now Jade :hugs:

Have just been given the image of Luke's brother wearing french knickers..... It's bad! I'm never going to be able to look at him again! Damn his mother for putting that image in my head! And now I've just been told that he used to wear her high heels as a toddler.......

I'd love to buy a nice place in the warm :)


----------



## cranberry987

Glad you're feeling better. Take it easy for a while. 

Some vans driving round our estate looking at all the houses. Theyve obv seen us leave in the camper. Just been to Tesco and on way home now to catch em in the act if robbing our house. Hopefully not tho!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Crikey, be careful Helen!!

Hi all.... thanks for your messages! Feeling a bit despondant today as I had finally made up my mind to know the sex and then didn't get it confirmed!!! Very irrational feeling like this and putting it down to hormones as the most important thing was to know Beanie is healthy... note to self....Snap out of it girl!
Jade glad you are feeling better today... defo be strong and demand an examination if you feel it's necessary.
Rees - good luck with the GTT and thanks for the laugh re French knickers!! Great bumpage there! and a huge difference between the 2! 
Sorry , not had time to read all the pages but will try later!
T x


----------



## cranberry987

They weren't there ofc. Couldn't go away thinking they were clearing the place out tho. I'm such a worrier. It happened to a neighbour of ours when we lived in these posh flats once. They took everything, curtain rails, saucepans everything. I even held the door open for them. Thought someone was just moving out lol

I felt the same at my first anomaly scan. Was like great baby looks ok but what colour is it?!! Felt kinda selfish and superficial but very real disappointment. That's why I booked the private scan as I wanted to keep the two things separate for the repeat scan. Don't feel bad about it, you were just looking forward to it and it didn't happen how you wanted. 

Someone I know didn't want to find out and the nurse told her!! I'd have gone mental. She didn't even say it for sure. Said it looked like it was probably a girl but couldn't really tell. So why say anything?!! So now ofc they have to know as they can't go thinking it's probably a girl but might not be.


----------



## sunshine623

Helen, that's how I felt about the classes, too. They have more in the "richer" part of town, but I didn't want to go all the way there to end up being with a bunch of snobs. I'd much rather be closer to home and in classes with normal people like me. Have fun camping! Glad you're feeling better! :)

Leigh, good for you for getting Luke to do the packing! Nick's like a big kid and I always end up having to make him stop reminiscing about every little thing and just throw it away. What a huge difference in bumps from last time to this! Maybe it is a boy!

Jade, so glad you're feeling better! It gets kinda scary being so sore for so long. 

Helen, glad you weren't being robbed! I'm a worrier about that, too, so I've always got everything locked up. Nick only locks the handle when he leaves and never the deadbolt. Ticks me off because we bought this extra strong dead bolt and he doesn't even use it! 

I really think I'm going to get off my rear and clean out more of the closets upstairs today. I've been telling myself that for weeks, but now that I'm getting closer to third tri I'm starting to stress over getting everything done in time! Can't believe Gus will be here in just over 3 months!


----------



## xheartsx

Hi ladies, here is my 24 week bump taken 5 minutes ago! I think she might be a big girl!
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 6









002.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cherrybinky

Afternoon girlies. 

Jade, Im so glad you feel better :) Applying for 3 jobs a week is stuuuupid. I went to JC this morning and 'forgot' my list that Id applied for and he didnt bat an eyelid. He just asked me if Id worked since I last signed on and I said errr no Im 25 weeks pregnant. He didnt even look at jobs for me today, I just signed and left. 

MrsB, I would have been so disappointed if we'd not been able to find out the sex at our scan but at least she/he is healthy and you can go back and have another look ;) 

Amy, thanks hun, Im not desperate for any work and strangely, gum/tooth is ok today. It mainly starts if I get dinner stuck in it and it niggles like hell. Ill wait till shes born then go after Xmas and its still free :) 
I havent heard about my anti natal classes yet through the hospital and I applied weeks back at the advise of the midwife as apparently theyre like gold dust here so I suspect mine will be full too. Im not that bothered to be fair. Hope you get something storted. 

I ate a pint of simmer soup last night and I just ate over a pint of it again for lunch (oops) Im ashamed as its supposed to serve 4 LOL. Spring Veg, I love it.

We have kids from 3pm till Monday morning agggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Hope youre all ok X


----------



## xheartsx

I haven't applied for anti-natal classes yet. How do i go about it? Does my MW tell me what i need to do?

X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Whooooa Jade thats a goooood bumpy. :D

Yeah your midwife should have sorted it for you or maybe will at your next appointment. Mine did it at 12 weeks for me because the places are limited here. :) 
x


----------



## cranberry987

Mine just happen and I turn up. It's only for our village tho so not that likely to be that many so they don't book per se. I'd ask your mw.


----------



## Cherrybinky

OMG I am seriously going to kill the children lol (I laugh so it doesnt sound so bad).

Xander has driven me mad and hes only been here since 3pm. Ive played chess with him twice and he lost and he is now throwing a strop because he cant play Monopoly or a jigsaw because its tea time. Hes crying like a 2 year old. Isobel has twice now thrown herself on the sofa in a strop because she cant have her own way. 

Aghhhhhhhhh. Fuuuuuck, Im running away.

lol


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Thanks Helen. That's really sad re being told the sex when she didn't want to know! However, not sure why she feels she has to find out now for sure as would have always known it was one or the other! 

Fab bumpage Jade! I must try and take some pics!

I have just booked an NCT class for November. I really don't like my local hospital - may have something to do with having to go there every week but I think a different environment with different people will be better for us.... not been given the details from MW anyway!


----------



## sunshine623

Great bump, Jade! 

Rachel, some days kids just can't be happy no matter what you do! Hope they'll start acting better for you and your weekend is happy one.

MrsB, hope you get a class you like! I've hardly been to the hospital at all, so I'm looking forward to my class being in the hospital so I can get a good look at the maternity section. They do a tour of it. 

I'm so proud of myself for actually getting the closet cleaned out upstairs!!! :happydance: I've done a little in Nick's "man room", too, so now I just have to wait for him to help me do the rest. We'll probably tackle that tomorrow. I didn't overdo it, but I did have to do a lot of pulling and pushing boxes that were kinda heavy. So now I'm sitting on my ass watching tv as a reward before we go to our fancy dinner tonight! :) Hope you all are having a good Friday!


----------



## Cherrybinky

Nick has a 'man room' WICKED LOL. Pete has his computer desk in the dining area with all his crap so thats his man area but its not a room. I wish we had one where I could shove him HA

Xander is now sitting doing a crossword after going to his room to paddy and losing every privilege this weekend including swimming and Monopoly so the only person hes upset is himself!
x


----------



## Rees

Tanya - I know how you feel, we really wanted to know what Tegs was going to be, and then she wouldn't open her legs and had her ankles crossed so they couldn't see :( They could see everything else so I didn't get any more scans :(

It was so disappointing being team yellow, I'm hoping we don't get a repeat in 13 days! Hopefully your wee bundle of joy spreads their legs wide as soon as they start scanning!

Helen - Luke's the same, always worrying about what might happen and if I leave the house after him I get asked constantly - is the door shut? (No, I live i a barn and have left it wide open!) 

That's quite amusing, thinking you were being a good neighbour and they were robbing! Not nice for the ones who had their stuff pinched, but to steal the curtain rails?? That's strange, no wonder you thought they were moving!

Jade - I want your bump too! Lovely bump :) No wonder you've been in pain! :hugs:

Rach - I hope they behave for the rest of the weekend :hugs:

Amy - a "man room"?? Luke would be in heaven! He used to have a room where he had his computer and xbox, but that turned into Tegan's room :haha: He was thinking of doing the same in the new house and putting the kids in together - yes, the whole purpose of moving into a bigger 3 bedroom house was to give you a room to play in and ignore me even more!

If I get offered the NHS classes again I won't be taking them, I swear I learnt more being on here and on the internet than through their silly classes! But that was probably all down to me being bored and having read everything in sight! I nearly fell asleep in one of them, was done in the middle of the afternoon and it was warm!


----------



## sunshine623

Yes, Nick has a man room! lol But he's so messy, it's more of a trash room than anything (in my opinion anyway). He's always getting some kind of crap off Craigslist that ends up in there until he sells or trades it. But he plays guitar and has tons of guitars and amps, so they're all in there. Gives him a room to go and shut the door and play so that he doesn't burst my eardrums when the amps are on. He's not gonna be happy about having to clean some of the crap out though! lol He's been avoiding it for weeks, so tomorrow I'll make him a nice breakfast to bribe him into helping me clean up his junk. Plus he got sex last night, so maybe he'll be in a better mood! lol


----------



## sunshine623

By the way, our condo is tiny but it's 3 bedrooms, which is really the only reason he gets his own room. When we've looked at houses, he always wants one with 3 bedrooms plus a bonus room so he can have a bigger man room! lol


----------



## Cherrybinky

lol excellent Amy. We have 3 bedrooms too but one is ours, one is now Xanders and one is Isobel and Kittys. I wish we had an extra one but thats being greedy lol


----------



## xheartsx

It is a bit of a big bump isn't it! 

Amy, is it tonight you're going out for your lovely meal? I watch man vs food all the time and i get SO jealous of some of the food in american restaurants! It just looks delicious. Me and Dougie have always said that one day we will buy a campervan and go travelling around the US and just eat in all these hidden away restaurants and get some proper good grub!! I hope you have a lovely time.

Rachel, i worry about myself sometimes too because i have no patience when it comes to my neices having strops! I'm going to need to chill out a bit lol. 

There is nothing on telly at the moment so i'm just listening to some good songs on the music channels. We just tried playing music to Evelyn to get her to kick but she didn't really want to know! 

Hope everyone has a lovely relaxing friday. :)


----------



## xheartsx

Oh no, Dougie's just opened a bottle of wine so he's gunna end up drunk and doing my head in!!


----------



## pink sparkle

Jade so glad your feeling better x

Amy omg my hubby would LOVEto be married to you ...his own room to play in ..hes got no chance of that with me...i moan at him because the shed and garage and the loft are full of his crap! Our house is pretty small, three beds but two are small box rooms so were gonna be kinda cramped when lo is here and she cant share with her big sis as a 10 year age gap is just too big and she will be going to senior school and wont need to be disturbed by a baby/toddler.

Nice curry for dinner tonight..but ive been picking all afternoon and not particularly hungry...will give it a go though (greedy cow!).

So hubby tells me that he really loves the name Eleanor (after the car) and that he really would like to name our baby Eleanor...but i say can you imagine calling her name over the park? He wants to shorten it to Ella. Iv never been into shortening names ...oh i dont know...i kinda dont have a name im in love with...and im so in love with him love to make him happy and i let him name ds ....oh what to do! x


----------



## sunshine623

Jade, Nick loves Man VS Food! He wants to travel around to a lot of the restaurants on the show, too. There was 1 show in Knoxville where I live, but we still haven't managed to get to that restaurant! lol And yes, tonight is the night we go out. I can't wait for the chocolate fondue!!! 

Jayne, I think if we had a garage he probably wouldn't get his own room, but we don't have one right now. At the moment we've got most of his tools and things in the upstairs bathroom closet! lol We definitely want to get a house asap, but with the economy in the toilet it's almost impossible to sell the condo. I still love the name Eleanor, btw, but you have to pick something you're both happy with. I was iffy about "Gus", but Nick has talked me into it now, especially once he started calling the baby that so much. You still have a while to decide though. Good luck with it! 

Ladies, I think my boobs are getting even bigger! I'm in a DDD and the underwire is leaving impression marks on them! But I tried on the bigger size a few weeks ago and it was way too big. Now I don't know what to do! All those women who always wish for big boobs should have to deal with these for a few days. I'm gonna be a hunch-back before this pregnancy is over!


----------



## sunshine623

Dinner was SOOOO good! Now we're both completely stuffed, though, so we came on home to get into comfy clothes. We had planned on going to see the new Planet of the Apes movie or walking around downtown, but we were just too full to even move! lol Wonderful, delicious, and romantic dinner. Love it! :)


----------



## pink sparkle

The recent bump pics are great! I need to just clear off my memory card and then take a few and get them on. I will do it this weekend. I think im pretty small given that im four weeks ahead of most of you =.

Amy so glad that you had such a nice meal, we had the chance to go to America about 4 years ago we could have flown anywhere in the USA for a bargain of £300.00 but i was wary (not sure why think maybe becuase you read so many scary stories about it) but ive grown up a bit since and realise that its no more dangerous than the UK just that its so much bigger so there are more stories to be told.Now there are loads of places in America id love to visit hubby always tells me off for not taking the opportunity when we had it...silly me!

So yesterday afternoon i started to feel better but ive woke up feeling awful again...just all bunged up and headache and sore throat...ive got lockets which are helping my throat...i will have to go to boots because i love lemsip and its pants that i cant have any! x


----------



## pink sparkle

Amy - about the booby issue...i would love bigger ones...mine get bigger during pregnancy but i know that after they will be gone again :(


----------



## topsy

Hi ladies,

I wondered if I can join you please? My BMI was 33. something, I think at my booking in appointment, I think i have lost a little weight as I have really bad hyperemesis :( I am about to hunt online for some maternity clothes, I really want some lazy clothes, that just feel comfee, my jeans dig in by the end of the day, and have been living in my PJ`s I had my 12 week scan during the week and it all looks ok :)

xxxx


----------



## xheartsx

Morning ladies. Amy i'm glad you had a lovely dinner! It's horrible when you're that full though that you can't actually move!

Jayne i hope you don't feel too crap today. Just try and chill out if you can.

Well, i have had the WORST sleep in the world. MY back is absolutely breaking and it is all going down into my legs! I was tossing & turning all night, woke up at 3.30 for the toilet and i haven't been asleep since! Then to top it off baby started really kicking at about 5, so i just gave up trying to sleep. I'm cream crackered!

What are you all up to today? X


----------



## xheartsx

Hi Topsy, welcome :D You should look on ebay if you want some good bargains. After a wash they're good as new and save you a fortune!

I'm glad all went ok at your 12 week scan. Are you wanting a boy or girl or not bothered? X


----------



## topsy

xheartsx Thank you for the welcome, sorry you had an awful night sleep :( Oh, might have a hunt round on e bay :) I can do that while curled up in bed. We would both like a little girl, but obviously would be happy with either, cant wait till sep 29th till we can find out :) We have girls names but not boys!!!!

xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh Jade hope you get to chill out today and catch up on some zzzzz! I know how horrible it is not sleeping well usually mine is because ds is in the bed too. Last night was really hot and i ended up wrapped around the whole king size quilt...was quite comfy and got a decent sleep even with ds in bed with us. 

Welcome Topsy - great news that your 12 week scan went well. I love my Next maternity jeans, they were not the cheapest but i got two pairs for just over £50.00 and i will get my wear out of them, i did try ebay but always managed to get outbid or they went for so much i thought i may as well buy a new pair! They have adjustable elastic aswell so they can last ages...i expect to be in mine until the end x


----------



## topsy

Pink sparkle Have been looking on e bay and they have a few, just need Internet not to crash when I bid! I will look on the next site too, you reminded me I did order a pair several weeks ago online from there, when the sale was on, but no sign of them, might have to check my account and see whats going on.

xxx


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning ladies. 

Hi Topsy, welcome over. 
I agree with Jade, Ebay is fantastic for maternity. Ive bought most of mine from there or charity shops. Once washed no one would know where theyre from. I got a pair of Dorothy Perkins maternity jeans and about 3 tops from Ebay for less than £10. Ive got another pair of Next jeans from the charity shop for £3. Bargains and like new. 

I had 11 hours sleep last night and think it was a little too much! Doing washing today and we have the kids for the weekend so its manic. Isobel put a smurf down her top and said Im having a baby, look at my bump! lol. Priceless. Ive stuck her in front of CBeebies which I dont normally do so I can have a break, Xander is watching Pete edit a video on the pc. Im starving and am craving burgers now!

Hope you all have a great weekend.
x


----------



## no1seasider

Afternoon!

Sorry you had a rubbish night Jade,get your feet up for the day chick. :hugs:

Welcome Topsy,glad the scan went well for you,exciting times waiting for the 20 week scan.

Fed up today:growlmad:or grumpy,not sure which! John has gone out playing golf(his new hobby) kids are playing xbox and im watching soccer saturday!Think it's because im tired!And bored!

Rach-sounds like you'll have your hands full this weekend!Do you have the kids often?

Han-Are you happy having Holly home?Bet she is full of tales of adventures!

Leigh-Enjoy the packing :haha:

Amy-glad you had a lovely evening!meal sounded lovely.Iwas laughing at the overstuffed ness!!I did the same last night,ate trifle after tea and couldnt move for a good hour!

Jayne-sorry you are still not feeling great :hugs:

On a positive note my mum rang me today,she is coming to take Ellis,Mason and Leon for the weekend next week(wooop)!!Kyle is away at alton towers with his mates too next week so a whole 2 days of no kids!!Cant tell you how much im looking forward to a break,especially as i have work all week.
Then i have two weeks off!yay! decided im gonna take my maternity leave from the end of week 33,i've had enough already!

So apart from my boring day today,tomorrow i am off to the footy.What does eveyone else have planned?


----------



## Cherrybinky

I forgot to mention Topsy was on our on short list for the baby :) I love it. 

We have the kids half the week. Different days each week to fit in with Petes work but we have them Fri afternoon, Sat, Sun, Mon morning every second weekend as well. Theyre lives are so different in each house its hard work. Despite us running a tight ship, they dont often want to go home to Mummies house! 

Im grumpy today too and tired. Ive done the cleaning, washing and cooking and Im so fed up so I can sympathise!

Xanders watching Willy Wonker at the moment and Isobel is playing make believe with her toys, shes going 'on a trip' to my parents in Hornsea. lol

x


----------



## sunshine623

Hi ladies! We've FINALLY got the upstairs cleaned out!!! :happydance: It's looking better and better. Now we just need to paint the nursery, get curtain rods, hang the curtain and the pictures, and Gus' room will be done! :) Now I'm exhausted so I'm watching tv before I have to get ready. Nick's parents are taking us out for his birthday tonight! :)

Jayne, I can't believe you were afraid to come here! I can understand because you all probably only hear mostly the bad about the US, especially in the large cities like New York and Los Angeles. But I live in Tennessee (in the southeastern part of the country), and it's very safe. I'm glad your opinion has changed. I went to Rio Dejenero, Brazil a few years ago and parts of it were pretty scary. Someone told me though that judging Brazil by that one city would be like judging America by New York City. That's always made me think differently about places. Hope you're feeling better! 

Hi topsy! Welcome! 

Jade, sorry you had such a bad night. I hope your back is feeling better! Seems early for it to be hurting you that bad. Do you have a body pillow or anything to help you sleep? Mine's been hurting me yesterday and today, but I think it's from all the lifting and moving. 

Rachel, how cute of Isobel! My niece came over today and couldn't get enough of the nursery! She was so cute oohing and aahing over every little thing. Little girls just appreciate it as much as we do! 

Han, is Holly back? I hope she had the time of her life! :)

Seasider, weekend without kids sounds great! I'm so jealous of you taking maternity leave at 33 weeks! I'll be working til I pop I guess. I'm off the week before my due date anyway, so unless something happens I'll be working til 38 and a half weeks. It exhausts me just thinking about it!

Guess I need to go take a shower and get myself ready to go out with Nick's parents. Have a good night ladies! :)


----------



## pink sparkle

I know how daft of me Amy...i could kick myself now! Maybe when the kids are older i will get to travel! I have a couple of friends who have moved over the the states one in Arizona and the other in Washington, they both love it over there and would never consider moving back here they have both married American men and had children over there too. I love watching the american shows like teen mom, not just because its about teens having babies but also because you get to see the different places that they live x


----------



## Rees

Jayne - I think Ellie might be a nice compromise?

Amy - Glad you had a lovely meal :) We're going out for our birthday next month, possibly to an Indian restaurant we keep meaning to try but never get round to it!

Jayne - Warm squash, blackcurrant is the best, I lived on it at the start of the year because I had a sore throat that last ages and couldn't have anything that made me drowsy because of work! It's gotta be nice and warm and sip it letting it reach all parts of your throat. A hot lemon drink will do the same too. When I was at uni one of my flatmates was doing a PHD in Pharmaceuticals and he swore by it, and now so do I :) Helps to soothe a sore throat and keeps your fluid up :thumbup: And a hot drink and a few paracetamol are the same as a lemsip! Hope you're feeling better (and you too Helen!)

:wave: Hi Topsy. I have a theory, if you don't know what you're having and can only think of names for one gender, then you're having the other :) Doesn't always work, but for me and those who've had yellow bumps it's worked out :) (which means I'm having another girl!)

Jade - I hope you slept better last night. I didn't, then I checked the moon phase and realised it was a full moon last night, so no wonder! When the moon's full I can never sleep, when it's a dark/new moon all I want to do is sleep!

Chris - I might not get on here for a while, depends on if I go and steal my mum's wifi connection or my phone's internet speed is good in the new house - enjoy your weekend off :) I can fully understand how you feel and I only have 1! (shipped her off to Granny's yesterday so we could pack and it was bliss not having her here trying to "help")

Amy - when we have the money we're coming to the USA for a holiday, or maybe the F1 Grand Prix... :D When I was in uni I was going to do "Camp America" and come over and work for the summer in a summer camp, I didn't end up doing it as I met Luke and never got round to filling out the forms! My plan after was to go to Atlanta and see my friend who moved over years ago when she married her husband and then to go and see another friend who lives in Michigan. Kinda gutted now that I never did it!


So, tomorrow is the big move day! Eek! Most of our crap is now in boxes or bags, we have 6 people coming round today to view the house and might have more next week when the place will be empty.

Last night as well as the full moon keeping me awake the local twats were in fine form :( Monday cannot come quick enough! Then I kept waking up in pain where the baby is kicking my bladder or doing something to me and so I have to get up and pee, and there was a HUGE spider in there :( That's the one thing I hate about packing is finding spiders everywhere!

So today we're off to my mother's for a sunday lunch, mmmmm, chicken! Last night we had a curry at Luke's mum's which was lush, baby is liking all the good food we're being fed :D Then we're showing a few people around, and having to explain that we're moving tomorrow so to imagine this as totally empty without our boxes in the way. Then I have work for 6 hours. Then it's home, sleep, wake up pack the rest of the crap up and then off to sign the tenancy and move :happydance:

Tomorrow night I will be having a bath, a nice bubble bath, with a book and a bar of chocolate. Mmmmmm......

Hope you all have a good few weeks, we're not sure when our phone line and broadband will be reconnected, been told it might take up to 2/3 weeks! We have to wait until Friday as it is to be able to get our Sky installed, the last tenants took the bloody sky dish and there doesn't appear to be any aerial either, should be fun!

Love you all! Will still be on facebook etc... because of my phone and will try and get on here regularly to catch up :)


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh no rees 2 to 3 weeks is ages!

The name Ellie is lovely but my niece and my best friends lil girl (also my god-daughter) are called Ellie so a no no for me. We could compromise and just name her Ella but idk! Good luck with the move hope it all goes smoothly and enjoy your bath tomorrow night...and your bar of chocolate! Just think when bubs is here you can enjoy a glass of your fave poison too! mmmmm 

Today were off to dh's dads girlfriends for a curry think i may get a mcdonalds before i go...never been there before so not too sure and dont know what her cookings like hehe!

Got up at half 8 today...which is a lay in for me and have done all the housework just going to get ready and pop to the local shops need to get some birthday cards x


----------



## Cherrybinky

Morning ladies. 

Leigh, I shall miss you being around, hope the internet gets on quick. Mine took 2 weeks when I moves and that was direct with the Post Office amazingly. Line and all, got a great deal. 

Ive done a mass tidy up with the kids today. They went through their toy box down stairs and sorted it out totally. They worked as a team and in return they were BOTH allowed a small amount of sweets. Priceless looks on their faces :) 

Im cooking a stuffed pork loin joint. First time in my entire life Ive done one so hope it cooks ok and is nice!

Petes parents coming over later on for a few hours so Im hoping they will entertain the kids!

The cats had cleverly opened the cupboard themselves and eaten a whole packet of cat treats this morning! How, I do not know! lol

Hope your weekends are all going well so far. Have a good SUnday 
X


----------



## Cherrybinky

Ladies. 

I have to say this on here before I go. Ive decided to message Admin and leave the forums. I am bored of them and sick of bickering and stupid add fucking idiot people (not in here lol). 

I am happy youre all my friends and will keep in touch on the Facebook group XXXX


----------



## sunshine623

Leigh, good luck with the move! That's so exciting! :) It's going to take them 2-3 weeks to get everything hooked up??? That's ridiculous! Stupid internet people. Glad you'll still have your phone though. And since we have the facebook group that'll make it a lot easier. I can get on there way easier on my phone than on here. 

Jayne, hope the meal was ok. That's funny about stopping at McDonald's before just in case. I always worry about stuff like that, too. Nick will eat anything so he's easy to please, but I'm a little picky. I always try to get an idea about what's on the menu before I go, too. 

Well was going to respond to Rachel, but since she's not going to be on here anymore I guess there's no reason. Sad that a few crazy ladies ruined it for her. I don't even get on the trimester boards very often anymore. There's just too much craziness and stupid people. 

We've had a good day out doing the baby registry and then visiting my parents. Realized we really already have a lot of the things we need. Still, it will be nice to get some presents for little Gus at the shower in October! :) Now it's back to work in the morning. We've been so busy this weekend, that I already feel like I need a weekend from my weekend! But at least I'm only 3 days this week, so it's not too bad. Have a good week everybody!


----------



## cranberry987

hiya

will try and catch up a bit after being away

man room - we have a study which has kinda morphed into richs computer room. theres a changing table in there atm and i was gonna keep it there and make a downstairs changing station but decided to move it upstairs so he can keep the room. its not so bad as i can still yell at him to get me stuff :p

ive got a room upstairs with all my crap in, our bedroom is odd shaped with a chimney and theres no wallspace free so i have a dressing table type thing in there and all my work clothes, like a big wardrobe.

will change when we have more kids tho, one bedroom i use for work, one is ours and others will fill with kiddies not this table crap!

jayne - I think re baby names, start using it for a while and see if it fits. but if you have so many ellies in your family then ella might just get confusing tbh

amy - your poor boobs! go get yourself some industrial bras. I think I need a refit as Im popping out a bit. Really cant be arsed tho as mothercare dont do any bigger cupsizes so its some stupid internet shop now i think and i hate internet shopping for bras, have to order 10 just to get one to fit right :(

exciting that the nursery is coming along, post some pics when youre there :)

hi topsy :) Id second ebay. And asda leggings with EVERYTHING hehe. Ive been using auctionraptor this week and won 90% of things, the 10% I lost went for more than I wanted to pay. Love it. its free for a month then i think you pay like 25 cents per win or something.

I bought some mat jeans from dorothy P in the sale when i was like 6w preg, they fit when im standing up but cut me in half sitting down :/ saw some lovely over the bump ones in next but I just dont wear jeans enough to buy em full price. maybe once a month at most.

theres loads of jersery tops on ebay too, not worth getting em new at all unless you want something specific. Ive bought a few dresses but mostly new from m&p and bonprix - love that shop, plain things which you can accessorize rather than massive floral monstrosities like most places seem to sell

no1 - hope you have a good kid free time :)

a friend said to me shes taking her mat leave at 38w so that 'she has two weeks to chill' think shes expecting to give birth on her actual due date :rofl: bless

my cold felt loads better friday and its just hanging around now, feel all sinusy and headachey, stupid thing. just go!

leigh - hope the move goes well

rach - dunno if youll read this but try not to take things to heart so much, people just feed off each other on the internet sometimes, its the same on any forum. theyre like seagulls, just dont feed em.

im putting on weight now and i dont like it! Im still down overall, but 2lbs last week!! suppose its a combination of not exercising because of the cold, eating more to self soothe, weekend away with a big scone and clotted cream. back to the gym today tho. have a super busy day

in line latin dancing (?) never done it but sounds fun and it fits in. then aqua aerobics. then picking up stuff from ebay in weston super mare (had a mega session yday and got some proper bargains, a bundle of clothes for 60p!) then preg yoga and picking up a baby bjorn carrier i bought for £7 from bristol. Rich thought that was a lot until I showed him they were £70+ new. Could probably have got it for less but this is free postage obv and Im in the area anyway so wont be much mileage.

really quiet rest of the month work wise, but diary is really full strangely enough. have beautiful days on thursday which should be fun, hope the weather holds up. need to get a poncho or similar in case it tips down


----------



## topsy

Hi girls,

Thanks for all the welcomes :)

Didn't make it on here yesterday my hyperemesis was in full force and spent most of the day being sick :( am really hoping it magically disappears at 16 weeks, although they told me 12 at first nd there is no sign of it letting up!

I was watching loads of stuff on e bay yesterday but managed to miss it all :( Grrrrr!

cranberry987 I have never heard of auctionraptor, will goggle it and have a look :)

Cherrybinky, You cats sound like mine :) hope the roast pork went

Rees, I think your theory on names is prob right!Better start searching for boys names :) Hope the move goes ok.

Hope everyone has a good day. xxx


----------



## cranberry987

we couldnt find ANY boys names we liked, then a few weeks before our anomaly scan i had a massive feeling that it was a boy and one just clicked. and its a boy. so :shrug:

argh. stupid morning. missed the gym because i locked myself out after id taken my insulin so ive had to sit here for the last hour eating toast after my neighbour climbed in my bedroom window. sugars have gone up to an ok level now but i still dont want to be exercising as theyll be all over the place for a few hrs. will just go pick up ebay stuff and i might go to primark and buy some new towels, ive heard theyre great and cheap.


----------



## Tizy

Hi Girls, 

I'm back! Had a fab time at Mum and Dads, saw both my sisters and Holly is BACK!!!! Woooo hoooo!

I'm so disappointed to hear that Rach has deleated herself from BnB!! There are some really inconsierate peeps out there that really don't care about peoples feelings. That girl in the thread was a sanctamonious idiot! (in my opinion!). Anyway at least we can all catch up on our Facebook Group. 

Topsey - welcome, whats your name? If you would like to join the FB group, get the signature or want to be put on the first page of this thread, let me know, I'll see what I can do. Congrats on your pregnancy! Maternity clothes are the way forward, I was in them at 12 weeks :) Oh and a comfy pair of PJ's are a life saver, I spend alot of my spare time in them!

Jade - hello girlfriend ;) Love your bump pics and so nice to see we're about the same size! Quite big I think but who cares as long as the babys are ok! Glad your pains have chilled out a bit now. You book your Antenatal through your midwife, mine booked me on early becuase there aren't many places (but the Maternity Unit up here is only small). Maybe give her a ring. Mine start in October. 

Amy - Regrading the classes I found mine quite useful last time, but that was 14 years ago and I was quite young and didn't really know anything! Regarding the boobs this, mine don't seem to have grown at all! :( 

Baby D - Lovely bump :) You look fab!

Leigh - Wow great bumpage shot too, you're really coming on now, but you are smaller than last time, so seems like you might be doing well keeping weight in check, well done.

Tanya - Sorry you didn't get to see baby's sex! That would be so annoying, I totally understand why you're feeling disappointed. When is your next scan? 

Jayne - Where's this bumpage shot you keep promising us? Lol. Awww sorry you've been feeling ill, hope you feel better soon.

Chris - Hello, thats nice of your mum, enjoy some relaxing time without the kids! Even though I missed Hols, it was nice to have some evenings totally to myself :)

Helen - I bought some Maternity jeans from Topshop early on and they don't fit me now :-O I can just about get them on but they are way too tight when I sit down. They'll be great for after the babys born tho! Try Debenhams, I got some really comfy ones from there and they were really cheap too. Don't worry too much about your weight, from now on baby is getting much bigger and you're bound to put some on!

Well think thats me caught up. I'm good, another day off today and then back in work this week. I've only got 11 weeks left at work and one of those is a holiday :) Yipeeeeee! 

Big hugs everyone :)


----------



## xheartsx

Hey Han. Glad you had a good weekend! I bet it was lovely catching up with Holly. Oh 11 weeks left. That will go soo quick! I bet you can't wait. Yep i too have a big bump! I don't care either, my midwife said i looked healthy last week so that's good. We might just be carrying bigger babies!! 

Pains have indeed gone, thank goodness. I was getting worried! I went for a swim at 7.30 this morning and it was fab! I'm going to make sure i go a couple of times a week. I feel like i did a really good work out. Very tired now though! Got loads of ironing to do too :(

My mum is coming up on Thursday for a long weekend so looking forward to that!

Sucks that Rachel has left bnb, but we still have her on facebook to keep in touch! 

Hope everyone is ok today. Have a good day.

X


----------



## Tizy

Hi Jade,

Me again, nice that your mum is coming up :)

Ive done nothing but sit in front of my computer in my Jammies all day!! But I think I have managed to do one good job which is dismantle my lappy keyboard and clean it. I think the buttons are working better now. Time will tell! 

It also took me 3 hours to do an online Tesco shop, thought i'd get used to doing it before baby comes and I find it hard pushing a big trolly round Asda now I'm getting bigger.

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

i did my tesco shop on the m5 using the app :o not done it before like that so hopefully itll save the stuff and I can just reorder each week. ill most likely do big shops online as its cheaper really, but i can see myself in the 24hr asda with a crying baby quite often.

glad youre feeling better jade.

i had today off and spent it being a stupid arse, then picking up a car load of ebay stuff. had work tmw which has just been cancelled, which is nice as i get paid, but was quite looking forward to actually doing something. then weds im off again. sigh

might have to get some sewing started or something.


----------



## Tizy

Helen, your baby buys look great! And wish I was off work the rest of the week,but I know what you mean about trying to keep busy! Makes the time go faster. I'll look into that Tesco app! Thanks X


----------



## pink sparkle

Welcome back han i know im terrible arent i..its being arsed to delete the memory card and take more and upload..lazy cow i am! I got told yesterday that i looked like i was having a girl cos i just looked fatter...thanks! 

feeling crap again today infact i feel worse defo think something is lurking and will prob end up with chest infect or tonsilitis! Just want it to happen so i can get properly better! x


----------



## cranberry987

colds are just the worst when youre pregnant, so cruel that theres literally nothing you can take :( big hugs.

got myself a juicy police job for tmw to occupy me, lovely. suit is nowhere near fitting but the police officer is preggo too so im sure she will understand.

rich got home and told me where the spare key is. THANKS. Dickhead. Its under a massively heavy flower pot which i couldnt even move so obv didnt look under. i told him i couldnt find it and he doesnt think to tell me where it is...gah


----------



## sunshine623

Helen, I've just ordered some bras online, too. I got the same style I've worn for years, but they don't carry the next size up in the stores. So I ordered a couple of them since they're buy one get one half off. We'll see how they fit when they come in a week or so. Hopefully they'll be a lot better than the ones I have now! 

Han, glad Holly is back and had a good trip! Can't believe your boobs haven't gotten any bigger!!! Mine were always big, but now they're massive! :( Only 11 weeks left of work? Woohoo! I sooooo wish I could take off sooner than 38 weeks.

Jade, is your mom staying with you for the weekend? I love my mom, but I couldn't stand for her to stay with us for a whole long weekend. We would end up killing each other! 

Are you all talking about ordering groceries and stuff online? I don't think we have anything like that here. Sounds wonderful! I just about always have to go by myself, and seems like it's getting harder to push the cart around the bigger I get. I've been waiting til Nick gets home on Fridays so he can go with me and push the cart and carry all the bags. He's so happy about that! lol 

Jayne, that's terrible that someone told you you just look fatter! Asshole! Plus that doesn't make any sense because I'm definitely having a boy, and I still only look fatter most of the time. People are complete jerks sometimes! Think they can say whatever about your size just because you're pregnant, and that they can touch your stomach any time they want. Pisses me off when they do that, too! Sorry for the rant. Hope you're feeling better! 

We've just given Lily (our dog) a bath because she was so stinky. Now I'm even more tired. I guess I really am never gonna get that "burst of energy in the second trimester", especially since second trimester is almost over. Had an ok day at work, but I couldn't sleep worth crap last night. The body pillow was helping me for weeks, but now that I'm getting bigger it's not helping as much. This is gonna be a LONG 3 plus months getting bigger every week!


----------



## xheartsx

Hey Amy :)

I don't really have that second tri energy either! I'm not sleeping very well now that i am getting bigger too. I woke up so much lastnight because my back was really sore! I don't have a maternity pillow yet but i am definitely going to invest in one. 

Yeah my mum will be staying with us in the flat! She's quite chilled out so we don't tend to argue too much. She does things to annoy me but i'm looking forward to her staying with Dougie & I. They both get on well too so thats good :) Not sure what the plans are yet. Surprise surprise its raining in scotland :( I would love it to be sunny when she comes up, but it's not looking hopeful! The Edinburgh festival is on so we could maybe get the train in one day. 

I was desperate to go for a walk today but this rain just totally puts me off! I might just wrap up and go with Dougie when he gets in from work. 

Jeremy Kyle time.. i wonder what drama will be on today!!


----------



## Tizy

Hello girlies, 

I think I had a small 2nd tri burst of energy but I'm starting to feel alot more tired now :(

Amy, yeh we were talking about 'grocery' shopping online, Mine has just arrived and its fab! Totally happy with the decision to do it, you have to pay for delivery, but its only a few £'s and then it takes a bit of time to sit at a computer and order it, but it gets easier the more often you do it as the online system builds up a list of all your favourite stuff! So pleased I didn't have to push the trolly for an hour and a half round the shop and then pack it all and unpack it again! Its much easier. Do you guys not have anything like that then? 

Jade sorry you've not been sleeping well, a pillow will help, although I am starting to get pins and needles in my hips (from sleeping on my side) despite having a pillow!

Well it looks like I might be joining you girls being 'off work' as my boss just told me today that I either have to go down to 16hrs a week after 12th September or start my SMP! We can't manage on 16hr wage packet a week so looks like I'll have no choice! Its a bit annoying as I would have preferred the time off with the baby but nevermind, at least I get my SMP and at least I've managed this long without getting made redundant, which was on the cards. And tbh, the more weeks go by the less focussed I am on work.....(eeeeek hope she's not reading this!)

Over and out, Han Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Hi everyone, i have been reading literally feel like i havent got the energy to reply to everyone...im feeling so tired today and feel really sick too and just not myself. I went for a walk around the local shops to try and motivate myself and brought a few essentials for hospital bag and some new big granny knickers but the walk hasnt helped but just made me feel more tired. Think i need a mega early night, may take ds to bed with me and go asleep with him!

Han sorry about your job, hope that the hours pick up by the time your maternity leave comes to an end x


----------



## Rees

:wave: hi girlies!

:hugs: to everyone who needs them!

On my phone and have forgotten so much that I've just read!

Han - I hope it all works out work wise :hugs:

Jayne - you do sound like you're coming down with something

Helen - you must be bargain hunter of the century :) I'm slightly envious of your baby carrier bargain :)


We've got everything moved, new sofa's ordered and will be here in 2 weeks :) can't wait!

Unfortunately we had to chuck out Tegan's buggy, the one from her travel system, it went mouldy :( not risking cleaning it to get the spores in my lungs nor for Tegs or baby to catch anything :(

We still have the carry cot and car seat from it, the carry cot will become a downstairs moses basket now!

Still need another buggy for Tegs, ordered a Britax B-Mobile buggy from amazon. Was £199 now £99 :) still more expensive in other places too! And comes with adapters for car seat and carrycot. I hope it's nice.

I'll find a link when I'm next near a computer or I'll take pics and attempt to upload them from my phone :)

We've got a lot done over the last few days, the amount of space is amazing :) my mum was impressed!

Moving house with a toddler is hard work, Tegs was unsettled yesterday but as we've gradually moved things around and found places for things she's gradually become calmer. I think it's because there are no boxes and she can now see her toys! The worst part of it is teething! Canine's are coming through, again, hopefully they do pop through soon!

Sad to see Rach go, but at least we have FB!

Hope you're all well! Xx will attempt to catch up on FB and on here again soon xx


----------



## sunshine623

Jade, that's great that Dougie gets along so well with your mom! Nick gets along ok with mine, but he'd rather be covered in honey and have a swarm of bees after him than have my mom stay with us for ANY amount of time! lol I hope you get some sunny weather at least part of the time! :) Sorry your back is still bothering you. I don't have a maternity pillow, either, just a body pillow. It really helped for a while, but my back is killing me today! May have to break down and buy a pillow specifically for pregnancy. 

Han, OMG I can't believe you can order your groceries online! I'm so jealous! We don't have anything like that here, at least not where I live. It would definitely be worth the few dollars to get it delivered and not have the hassle of going to the store and dealing with all the stupid people lines. Sorry you have to take leave so early. I'm the same in that my mind is NOT on work these days. It sucks being at work right now. 

Jayne, sorry you're feeling so tired! Sounds like we're all getting to that stage now. :(

Leigh, glad the move went well! And woohoo for a new couch! I'd love to get a new one, but we're waiting til we move and get a bigger place. Poor Tegan teething! Hopefully those teeth will pop on through and give you both some relief. 

I'm so tired and my back's been hurting all day today. The house is a wreck because I didn't feel like doing anything last night either. Uggghhh! And I STILL have people saying "oh you can't be 6 months pregnant! You're not even showing!" I'm gonna strangle the next person who says that to me. lol Is there a surge in hormones toward third trimester or something???


----------



## Tizy

Evening everyone, 

Oh my this thread is becoming a bit quiet. Nice to see some peeps are still posting tho. 

I'm ok, feeling very large and uncomfortable in the evenings these days, only coming up to 26 weeks, I wonder what we'll be like another 10 weeks down the line??

I went on the scales the other day, big mistake! I knew that I would have put some weight on, becuase my sweet tooth has really kicked in, I'm addicted to Haribo and keep eating toast and crumpets....but I put 6lbs on, so I'm now at the 2 stone gain point!! Apparently in 3rd Tri, you are likely to put on 1 lb a week!!! Eeeeeek,looks like it might be a 3 stone gain for me then! I'm considering trying to get back into SW, becuase over about 6 weeks I didn't put anything on and then,minor 2 week lapse and whoa!!!!

Anyway enough rabbiting, hope everyone else is doing good. 

Han Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

I'm updating my journal but not much else. Pretty tired ATM and haven't got the mental energy to post in my usual places tbh.


----------



## sunshine623

I'm sure I'll have put on some more weight by now, too. A few days ago the scales were up about a pound, but I have a feeling it will be more than that by my next appt on Sept 1st. 

I wore my maternity jeans for the first time today. Wore them to work instead of my scrub pants because the scrubs were so uncomfortable on my waist now. The jeans are a little too big though! Seem fine when I first put them on, but during the day they start riding down. Guess until I get a bigger bump there's just nothing that's gonna fit right. Oh well, they were still a lot more comfy than those tight scrubs! :) 

Hope everyone has a good night!


----------



## Housewife83

I haven't had the 2nd Trimester burst of energy at all. I feel so tired. I have to have naps!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

hiya ladies - just popped on to ask a question if you don't mind.... have you all been measured for your fundal height? I ask as I was browsing another site over lunch (tut tut) and they all mentioned it from 18+ weeks. As it measures your tummy (I think) I wondered if they don't do it with "curvy ladies"!!?? 

Hope you are all ok. I am having MAJOR sleep probs and feel quite crap as a result. Thinking about getting a body / maternity pillow - anyone got one?

Sunshine / Han - I know what you mean re the weight - it's v disheartening but we have to just accept that it won't get better until baby is born and then we can be really good! I have put on 10lbs so far since being pregnant - I lost 3 stone before my wedding last yr, put 7 lbs on when TTC as had to come off a water rention pill - literally went on in a week - and now the 10lbs so not happy but accepting it.... annoying thing is as I am Diabetic, I have been VERY careful about what I am eating and not really able to change anything as not being too naughty at all!! bleh....

Gosh only popped on for a monute and can't shut up!!!


----------



## sunshine623

I've heard other girls on here talking about having their stomachs measured, and my doctor even mentioned it early in my pregnancy, but I've never personally had it done. I think it must be because I'm heavier, and still don't have a true bump (especially with my B shaped belly). I can definitely feel my bump under there, but I'm not obviously pregnant to anyone yet. 

As for the pillow, I have a regular body pillow, and it really helped for a few weeks. Now it's not helping as much as it did. I've been putting it behind my back and using other pillows at my stomach the past couple of nights. 

Have a great day ladies! :)


----------



## Tizy

Hello,

Hi Housewife - defo agree with you on the tiredness issue, coming to the end of the second tri and its catching up on me :) Hope you're good otherwise. 

Hi Mrs B - Fundal height measurment is something that your midwife will do but not usually until 28 weeks. Have a look in your green notes, I think there is some info on it there. I've never heard of them not doing it becuase a little heavier. I went for my 25 week appointment and she said there is no point checking it until after 28 weeks becuase the size varies alot. Even after 28 weeks the measurments can be quite inaccurate, I guess they just use it as a guide.

Amy - Perhaps they do things differently over US way, but you get more Ultrsounds do you not? Here we only get them at 12 and 20 weeks (unless there is a need for further growth scans). 

I'm good today, been at work but only 9 days left! I will be going in for 4 days (using my 'Keeping in touch' days) at various points before Xmas but only to help out on rent days, its busy day in the office on rent day, but its extra cash, so worthwhile. 

Other than that, nothing much to report, feeling pretty well, no aches, colds etc etc just a little uncomfortable. Lucky me!

Hope everyone else is well. Xxx


----------



## sunshine623

Han, wow only 9 work days left! That's awesome! As for the measurements, I thought I had heard maybe Rachel and either Jayne or Gemma say something about getting measured at their last visit. Could be wrong though. The only time it's been brought up to me was at my 12 week visit. I asked the doctor what they would do at 16 weeks since they don't do an ultrasound, and he said something about measuring my stomach. That was the first I had ever heard of it. They haven't done it any though. And I do get a lot more ultrasounds, but I think that's mostly because of my particular doctor and since we lost our first. I've had more than most of my friends have, so it may just be me??? 

Think we're gonna have a lazy weekend, and not do to much since we did so much last weekend. It'll be nice to relax a little! :)


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey ladies, i was measured at my 28 week appointment for the first time...not that i rate the whole measurement thing anyhow...apparently i measure 3 weeks ahead (despite having a growth scan the previous week and was measuring a just slightly under!). Will see what happens at my next appointment 32 weeks. Hope everyones ok sorry not been on much not really feeling very well.

Hope you all have great weekends xxx


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

thanks for answering me - I will be patient then! All scans seem to vary so much as to the accuracy - it makes you wonder!

Han - 9 days left? Wow v jealous! Do you get a good mat package at your work to enable this (sorry if being nosey!) I won't be finfinshing until end of Nov all being well... seems so far away!!!


----------



## Tizy

Hi Mrs B, 

No not really, I actually didn't want to start my maternity until 1st November (36 weeks) but have to take it at the earliest possible time (11 weeks before EDD). I'm only getting SMP, so it means I'll have less time once the baby is born. However I'm lucky becuase I work for an estate and lettings agency so my wage is split between two businesses, which means I get two lots of SMP, so I do get a bit more than most although its not the full allocation due to having my hours cut back recently. 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

ah sorry, I forgot the bit about your hours getting cut.... can I blame baby brain yet???! 
Glad you get a little extra to help ...
On the plus side - lots of time to prepare eh? I am starting to panic a little as haven't really done anything!! Spending the weekend trying to clear out my office to make way for the nursery. Can't believe how much c**p I have accumulated over the years!! 
xx


----------



## sunshine623

Once I got to about 20 weeks I started panicking thinking I don't have enough time. We finally finished up all the cleaning out last weekend, so now we just have to paint. I can't wait til we have the nursery all put together! 

Nick found out some good and bad news today. He can get the new job, but because of some crazy new law he can't take that one test over again so it would just be an assembly line job. He'd make a little more than he does now, but we're not sure what shift he would be on. Hopefully it'll be a day shift through the week. They said after he works for a year he can reapply for the other position. He's happy about it, but it just ticks me off that someone with a degree and the brains to do more would still have to put in a year before he could try for another position there. Guess as long as he's happy that's all that matters. Poor guy always has the worst luck! Failing that test by one damn point, and then this law passes a few days later. Who has that kind of luck??? lol


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Well congrats and commiserations in one reply! That really stinks re waiting for a year but great that he got the new job and the slight pay increase will help. 
At least he is happy - maybe with a new baby on the way, a less stressful (if it is?) role is better and he will have more time at home? As long as the shifts work out of course!


----------



## sunshine623

Thanks! Hopefully it will be a less stressful position, but I guess only time will tell. He's told them he could start immediately since we'll have to wait 30 days before the insurance starts again. That's the scary part for me, thinking that at this stage in pregnancy I'll have to go a month without insurance. You all are so lucky to not have to worry about all the insurance crap. 

Guess everyone's about stopped using this site?? I'm still checking in on it about every day just in case. Guess since we have the facebook page, we're using it more.


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

yes we are lucky although I think a lot of people don't think like that and take it for granted! 
What's the facebook link pls? I should join!


----------



## Tizy

Hello those of us still left, its so sad that this group has fallen apart, its just not the same on Facebook, you can't get as much accross.

I had a reasonable weekend, day to myself on Saturday, so I did some baking, made banana and chocolate chip bread and then chocolate and peanut butter brownies - god they are divine but think there is about 200g of butter in them, plus chocolate, sugar and the rest! 

On Sunday, Mark and I went to this little village called Cartmel and sat in a beer garden listening to some nice Jazz music, it was lovely, I had half a cider and then a pork and apple burger, very relaxing and the sun came out a little too. On the way home we decided to pick up our pram from the in-laws.

So the story begins.... we wanted to get the carrycot part of the pram set up in the lounge (with some foil inside and citrus oils around the base) to deter the cat from using it before baby arrives but we also decided to see how the car seat works in the car etc....being practical, making sure we know what we're doing when the baby arrives!

So we set up the carrycot, it clicks onto the surefix stand which I bought separately (as it is specialist to the mamas and papas stuff) to make a sort of moses basket - it looked lovely. Great I thought, was so pleased and very chuffed with my purchase.

We went to the car with the car seat and the surefix base which i bought separately (as it is specialist to the mamas and papas stuff), this means you just have to click the car seat in and out of the base without having to faff with seat belts as much. So we put it in the rear passenger side and realised that it would only fit with the passesnger chair pulled right forward, which means anyone sitting in the front would be very uncomfortable with their legs pressed against the dash! GREAT! Only option then to put baby in the front, so that sorted but not particularly happy about it and still not sure if I have the option of disabling the air bag?? I'm trying to look into this becuase obviously baby can't go in front if air bags are on!

Then we try the pram in the boot, well the pram chasis (i.e. the frame) only just fits but takes the entire boot, maybe you could squeeze a few bits underneath or on top but nothing of any large size, so useless if we wanted to go away with overnight bags! ALSO it is not possible to fit the pushchair seat part of the pram into the boot with it! Therefore if we wanted a day out somewhere as a family our only option is to use the car seat with the chasis!! 

Sorry i'm ranting but I really need some advice, here are my options:


Get rid of the whole lot, car seat, pram, pushcahir, carrycot, the stand and base, all the accessories and try selling on ebay and then start again.
Keep the car seat and base for car, carrycot and stand for the house and then use the pushchair and chasis for when I'm going anywhere by foot from home and just get by with the chasis and carseat combo for days out by car
Keep car seat and base for car and sell the rest and then try to find a small pram which folds up smaller for the boot of the car and that is suitable from birth

I just don't know what to do, one part of me thinks well, how often in the first year are we actually gonna get to go away (overnight stays), we will go to my mums, then we wouldn't be able to take the buggy at all becuase with holly and the bags there wouldn't be room, but maybe mum could just buy a cheap buggy for her house. Then if we do go on a day out as a family, we can just fit a picnic box and Holly and I in the back seat and just use the chasis and car seat combo - do you guys think this is suitable?? I know you're not meant to keep babies in them for extended periods but a few hours is ok. 

I'll attach some piccys (these are the ones the ebay seller posted, its actually nicer than it looks as well) so you can see how nice it is, it is in immaculate condition and has all been professionally cleaned but I would need £375 for the lot including the car seat base and stand, just worried I'll lose money on it or it won't sell. Honest opinions please. I can look for a new car seat and smaller pram with the money if I do sell it. 

WHAT WOULD YOU DO???

Thanks for taking the time to read this. Han Xxx
 



Attached Files:







451126985_tp.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 3









451127138_tp.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 4









451127279_tp.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Tizy

Mrs B - the Facebook link is here:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/curvyladies/?id=273778089303759&notif_t=group_activity

Definately join, its just us Curvy Ladies on there and the group is closed so no one else can see our posts. 

Han Xxx


----------



## Gemmylou86

Hey Han... How frustrated you must be? What car have you got?

What I would suggest is keep the pram. Just be realistic about what combinations you will actually need/use. It's such a waste to re-sell, it's a beautiful travel system. xx


----------



## no1seasider

Aw Han :hugs:

The pram is lovely.I think you should be ok with the car seat and chassis as you say for trips out.If you think about it,when you are out in the car,baby usually nods off in the car seat,so its much simpler to click it onto the chassis than transfer them into carrycot!This is what i'm planning to do anyway.The carrycot will be used while im walking everywhere(i.e school run etc)and although it will all fit into the car(we have a 7 seater galaxy) im pretty sure we'll use the car seat mostly while out and about in the car.
The pram is lovely,one of my good friends bought the exact same one off ebay for her baby Lucy and it is stunning! she's always out walking with Lucy in the car seat on the chassis as she says she sleeps much better in it!

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend?We had our weekend with no kids and spent all day sat and sunday decorating and moving furniture!we have swapped bedrooms with Kyle and Ellis(who had the bigger room).Wish we had done it ages ago now as both rooms look great! Im on a 'get the house ready for baby' mission i think as now thats done im thinking i'll re do the kitchen and put some ceramic tiles in the bathroom!I'm having a chill today,as completely wore myself out doing upstairs and im working tonight til half ten Then tomorrow i think i'll start stripping the kitchen :winkwink: May as well do it while i have a bit of energy as im normally shattered by 8pm!! 

Have a lovely day girls x


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Gemma, 

I'm starting to come round a bit! It actually helped massively to type out that post, I offloaded! 

My car is a Citroen C3, its not a compact car but small ish, it has 5 doors so i was surprised we have the problems we have. 

Mark wants to keep the pram too, It is really nice and it would have cost over £1K new! I guess we maybe just have to be more careful and realistically I don't think we'll be going away much first year, then it'll be time to buy a forward facing car seat, which takes up less room and I'll sell the pram at 2 years and get a stroller. 

Maybe I've made this into more of a deal than I need to. Just hope I can get the air bag switched off on the passenger side, there is no switch on my dash that I know of. Anybody know about this? Its a 2003 car. 

Thanks Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

id sell the lot tbh if it doesnt do what you want then theres really no point keeping it. cant be altering your life because the pram wont let you do stuff. would probably sell better as a whole set as well.

back from beautiful days, was fun but different being sober and not as mobile as usual. had to rest a lot more and washed my hands about 50 times a day so i didnt get ill at least. bit knackered now tho tbh


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

thanks Han - will endeavor to join FB soon!
My tummy hasn't stopped rumbling since I read your baking fest!!! yum yum!!!!!!

Sorry you are in a rut re the pram etc but I'm afraid I am of no use and not even got one yet to see how it all works! I hope you work it out and glad to see you are calmer about it now.... it is a gorgeous set. xx


----------



## Gemmylou86

Tizy said:


> Thanks Gemma,
> 
> I'm starting to come round a bit! It actually helped massively to type out that post, I offloaded!
> 
> My car is a Citroen C3, its not a compact car but small ish, it has 5 doors so i was surprised we have the problems we have.
> 
> Mark wants to keep the pram too, It is really nice and it would have cost over £1K new! I guess we maybe just have to be more careful and realistically I don't think we'll be going away much first year, then it'll be time to buy a forward facing car seat, which takes up less room and I'll sell the pram at 2 years and get a stroller.
> 
> Maybe I've made this into more of a deal than I need to. Just hope I can get the air bag switched off on the passenger side, there is no switch on my dash that I know of. Anybody know about this? Its a 2003 car.
> 
> Thanks Xxx

Dans a mechanic so if you tell me what reg and style c3 you have he can look it up to see if you have an airbag disarm switch.

Like you say, it's unlikely you'll ever need all of it in tge car with all of you at the same time lol.
But it can be disheartening if you've got it all worked out in your head and it doesn't go to plan.

You've got me worried now. We're in the process of getting a new car this week and I cant take the pram with me because I cant pick it up til it comes back in stock at the end of next month! Eeek!


----------



## Tizy

Thanks Chris, your lovely comments have cheered me up :) Sounds like you've been really busy, bet the house is coming along nice :) We did the same earlier on in my pregnancy, swapped bedrooms with Holly and its made the world of difference. 

Hi Helen, hope you had a great time. Thanks for sharing your advice, I'm leaning now towards keeping it, to sell would mean I'd have to sort new car seats, bases, pram, and a sleeping solution to replace carrycot and stand in the lounge, soooo much hassle. But we'll see. 

Mrs B, see you of FB soon and thanks for your comments. 

Gemma, I've just read on google that there might be a slot to put the key into on the right hand side of the dash when you've got the door open, so i'll have a look and let you know, if I can't find it if you could ask Dan that's be great, thanks thats really helpful. 

I'm sure your new car will be fine, its just bad luck really, its hard to get an idea, of size and shape of something with wheels on when you've only got the dimensions. We could def do with a new car too, but we looked into finance yesterday and we just can't afford it when I go on Maternity, will have to wait another year or so. 

Thanks everyone Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

id get my next car on finance for sure but cant afford £100+ a month while im on leave so will stick with this one for now. hopefully rich wont need a car for his new job when hes made redundant next year, can maybe get a new one with his payout for me and he use mine as i use it loads more than him. 

sorry, bit rambly and tired.


----------



## Gemmylou86

The only reason we can afford it is because I'm downgrading from a 2L saloon to a 1.3 hatchback. My insurance is going from 135 p/m to 45 p/m, tax is going from 230 a year to 30 a year. Plus I'm currently using about 160 p/m fuel and smaller engine will drastically cut that down too. Oh and it was no deposit and interest free finance too. I'm actually going to end up saving myself around 100 p/m months and getting a newer, safer car into the bargain. I'm well chuffed :) x


----------



## pink sparkle

Sorry its taken me a while to get on. Just wondering han, does the carseat better in the back without the base? Maybe if it does just use it without the base and re-sell that. We are using the same pushchair that i had for ds which is a loola by bebeconfort. You honestly wont be out that much with such a young baby in winter and honestly the carseat/chasis combination is fantastic, as when its raining, freezing cold etc etc you will not want to take baby out of carseat and put him into the carrycot. The carrycot is ideal for going on nice walks, even walking to the local shops (if close enough). Ds was out of his carseat which came with the travel system within 3 months!!! We had to buy a 0+ carseat as he was too big and looked too uncomfortable in the one which came with the system. We then invested in a very cheap light weight one so that when we went shopping (he was too young to go in the trolley) we would also have room for shopping and also for when we went away etc we didnt want to have to take a big pram/chasis with us. Most of my friends have their babies on the front passenger seat as they like to be able to see the baby when driving etc and can be handy if baby starts to cry etc you can tend to them at traffic lights hehe. Ds was always in the back but i hated not being able to see him more than likely will have baby in the front when im on my own with the two under 2s (eeek!!!). 

I hope this has helped ...i would work around the pushchair if you really love it, most systems are big and bulky and take up most of the room in the boot. Also great idea about having an extra pushchair at your mums and there will always be space on the back passenger seat and under seats for clothing, just dont pack cases pack supermarket bags for life which is what i always use now when going away as can get much more in the car.

I hope what i have written makes sense as i seem to be rambling on a bit hehe!

Sorry i havent been on much over the weekend but im back!!! xxxx


----------



## Tizy

Oooh Gemma, thats a cracking deal with ya new car - miles better than before. 

Jayne, thanks hunni, you've talked perfect sense there, and think you're right. I will get my use out of it, the main reason I wanted it in the first place was so that I could have the car seat attached to the chasis without the hood bit on the front of the pram. I'll try your car seat idea, but Mark and I discussed it and feel baby will be better in the front, like you said. We'll be ok in the end. Oh and guess what the parcel arrived, the clothes are lovely, sooo nice, i'm really happy with everything. Thanks Jayne Xxx

Gotta go, I'm at work.....ooops Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

YAY for the parcel arrived and so glad your happy with it shame on you royal mail for taking so bloody long...i can relax a bit now was really starting to stress about it!

When baby arrives you will find what works best for you in terms of seating arrangements in the car etc its all trial and error xxx


----------



## Rees

Ello! I'm using my phone at work again! :)

Amy - yay and nay for Nick! At least he can reapply next year and get a better paid job in the mean time :hugs:

Han - we don't have a car or drive but tegs was in the car seat attachment on the pram for ages, she was a nosey baby and liked looking around :)

Do the wheels pop off the chassis easily enough? Might be an idea and help to squidge it in further?

We've just got a new pram for Tegs/baby - the Britax B-mobile, half price on amazon - £99! It's amazing! That arrived on friday, sofa's appeared this morning so hometime can't come fast enough :) gonna get Luke to chase Sky up for when our phone and internet will be connected, I need it back! At least we finally have TV back!

My phone has been playing silly buggers, keeps cutting the internet off when it should be connected, not the best time for that to happen :(

My bump feels huge, especially today! Only got 3 days left until my scan :) can't wait to see baby :)

Hope everyone is good and bumps are behaving! Xx


----------



## cranberry987

tbh i stopped posting in here because of rachel, she has massive issues with me because of her multiple chipped shoulders and her passive agressiveness was just getting boring. shes defriended me and anything i post in the fb group she attacks. 

it doesnt bother me as im not that shallow to get my self worth from someone on the internet, just boring to read.

anyway...yey for scan in 3 days. is that all of us past the anomaly scan then?


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh helen im suprised by that tbh i saw you had one heated conversation on here but didnt think that it ran that deep. I think we have very different opinions on things but i like that we are all so different. I saw a post of yours in another thread and didnt want to mention it but i hope i have never made you feel like i was criticising your choices in your pregnancy. I may not agree with everyones decisions but your baby your body iykwim and tbh i actually felt it was more the other way like hospitals were being criticised. I dont want to get into that at all just wanted to have my say but not in an argumentative way or anything like that but maybe at times we have all felt a little like our choices have been criticised by others.

Yay for your scan rees bet you cant wait to find out baby's sex!

Also yay gemma for a new car...very jealous! We have a shitty excuse of a car but hubby has points on licence so insurance an issue for us and ive only been driving for a few years and would hate to drive anything too nice as hubby would go mad at me for any little scratch knock or bump....and i tend to get a few hehe!


----------



## cranberry987

The stupid thing is it didn't run that deep. Everything said has been on here. I pm'd her once to say look what's going in lets sort it but she didn't want to. Not like there's been some massive toing and froing behind the scenes. Like I say it's just boring and nit worth all the drama tbh. 

The post I wrote about my birth choices wasnt that I mind being criticised but it's unfair that I can't do it back if I disagree with other peoples choices (nor would I want to). Was just a rant about inequality really. And I get it from everyone btw not just here so it wasn't really specific to this group. 

That's a separate issue tho really. Like you say we can have differences in opinion and respect each other. No need to throw a flounce. 

She's not here to defend herself tho so maybe it's unfair for me to post. But it's like shes trying to stop me commenting on anything ever which disagrees or is slightly different from what she says. Ive tried sorting it out with her and she refuses so not much more I can do.


----------



## Gemmylou86

So we go to fill the paperwork for the car tomorrow, and it will be ready to pick up on Friday. I'm so ridiculously excited it's embarassing. I've never had anything as nice as this. Both of us are the make do and mend type so this is a really big deal to us both :)
Also booked a haircut for saturday. Another thing I feel terrible about. Part of me thinks everyone will think I'm irresponsible for getting a haircut with a baby to pay for. Despite the fact we have almost everything for Lily, and we're saving every extra penny for the move and financs are ok... Well ok enough to allow myself the first haircut of 2011. So why do I feel so guilty?


----------



## cranberry987

New cars are SO exciting so I dont blame you being excited! Really tho like you said you're saving money so can spend it on a haircut

I'm trying to eek my hair out so I only need one more before dec. It's been 14w now and I reckon it can go another 4 at least. Then I can have one before my bday in jan. 

I'm working at a scrap yard this afternoon. How glam is that...


----------



## pink sparkle

Gem id be so excited too about the car and the hair cut my hair is a wreck...cannot believe i still havent had it done im mad with myself for letting it get so bad...my roots are just yuk really need to get it sorted asap and then have a top up before baby comes. Do not feel guilty about a haircut your carrying lily you pamper yourself while you can hun xxx

Helen sounds like fun i always used to go into work with dh (mechanic) love it getting all dirty lol!


----------



## cranberry987

I'm really not the scrap yard type lol. You should have seen me with my radley bag and work clothes on walking round with a couple of proper blokes. Looked ridiculous I bet

I have escaped tho and am on way home now. Rich has been off 'ill' so has told me the house and garden are tidy. V ill then ...


----------



## cranberry987

Oh. I think baby had hiccups last night. Cant be sure but it was quite a rhythmic movement and went on for ages. i felt a couple of them from the outside. I did wake rich up to feel but he wasnt interested and just wanted to be left alone so he could sleep. pft, philistine.


----------



## pink sparkle

yeah sounds like it was the hiccups helen, this one always seems to get them can be quite distracting!

I never minded going to work with dh, i still love it when he comes home all messy too covered in oil ;0)


----------



## cranberry987

Ah wicked. Wasn't sure if it was too early to feel em

Just started watching dexter. I know I'm really late to it but I never rly got it first time round as I only half watched the first episode so didn't get the second then stopped watching. Need something to watch in bed as we don't have sky upstairs and there's never anything on 1 2 or 4 and 3 and 5 aren't allowed on in my house :p

Should stop gabbing on here or I'll miss half again and not know what's going on


----------



## pink sparkle

why no 3 and 5?


----------



## cranberry987

I'm just a massive snob. Also the ads piss me off. Can just about deal with it on c4 but only just. I know it's an illness :p


----------



## pink sparkle

Helen you do make me laugh...why cant snobs watch 3 and 5 lol! I would agree about adds completely driving us crazy!


----------



## cranberry987

I just think it's like the tv equivalent of candy floss. Its not like I watch only panorama or anything and its good for mindless stuff bit any time they try and do something serious its awful. Like there was a prog on older women having kids a few months ago and it was the worst kind of inflammatory insulting crap. Like I say tho, I'm aware that it's really snobby of me to say that hehe

A friend just linked me this https://m.guardian.co.uk/lifeandsty...l-baby-products?cat=lifeandstyle&type=article in case it doesn't go to the non mobile site it's an article from today about top 10 things to buy for baby. They've chosen really expensive options but some of the things are good if you could find a cheapy version.


----------



## sunshine623

Hi all! Glad to see there are some posts on here again! I always want to rant and rave about my stupid SIL that's 6 weeks pregnant, but I'm afraid she'll somehow see them on facebook. I even put one up and immediately deleted it because it showed up on my regular page on the "most recent" thread. I'm sure no one else can see it, but it scared me too much. Nick would kill me if I caused a riff between him and his brother, so I just bite my tongue. Anywho...

Hannah, sorry about the whole stroller/carseat mess! Glad you've got it figured out now, though. Hope you can figure out how to disarm the airbag, though. That can be tricky sometimes.

Gemma, woohoo for the new car! I've had my new SUV for about a year and a half, and I absolutely love it! Never would have bought anything if I had really thought about getting pregnant, but now we're thrilled to have it since it will be so much easier to get a baby in and out of. And all the baby stuff should fit easily, too, which it definitely would not have in my little sporty car I had before. And that's awesome that it's a new car AND a cheaper one! :)

Helen, sounds like hiccups to me! The first time I felt them was the first time Nick was able to feel Gus moving. Every time before that he'd stop before Nick could get to feel it. I just love being able to let Nick feel him finally! Seems like it includes him a little more. :)

As for me, I FINALLY had to stop wearing my regular scrub pants to work since they were cutting off the circulation to my waist! lol Now I'm wearing maternity jeans and still in my regular scrub tops since they're big anyway. Still no obvious bump to anyone else, but my belly is most definitely getting bigger. And I can tell Gus is getting bigger, too, because the kicks are a lot stronger lately! :happydance: It's a little unsettling at work sometimes when he gets right on my bladder, but it's worth it!


----------



## cranberry987

Well I suppose scrub trousers are baggy anyway so you've done well to get this far. I'm sure you'll pop at some point. Or maybe you need to waddle more and make it realllllly obvious that you're preggers!

Was discussing push presents on someone's journal. Rich is so bad at presents I'll probably get a cheese toasty maker or something. He also said i could have a present if i had a 'live birth' :rofl: stupid man.....

Working from home tomorrow morning which basically means trolling eBay for bargains while sitting with my feet up in my back bedroom. Lovely! Theyve been quiet over the summer but starting to pick up now. Was hoping I could do loads more with them in dec so hope it does pick up more. It's so lovely and convenient and means illbe able to stay working longer. Really can't be arsed with the driving once I'm big

Back to sleep now. Still waking at 3-4 am... Baby doesn't like sleep it seems


----------



## cranberry987

Oh and I bought a hypnobirthing package from tums 2 mums. Rich put it on my phone for me but I have no bloody headphones so can't listen to it yet! He swears he's bought me 50 pairs but I think they just disappear when they get into my posession. There's free mp3s on the website which I've listened to and it's not an annoying voice so hope I get on with it :)


----------



## pink sparkle

Yay sunshine for tummy getting bigger and wearing your maternity jeans now...i was late getting into mine but honestly over the last couple of weeks they fit me like a glove...your probably be the same as me and all of a sudden have a big pregnant belly! I havent seen the news but seen a few status updates about the weather in the USA and earthquakes hope you havent been affected and if so hope you are all ok. Is the sil driving you mad atm then...feel free to rant away xxx

Helen work sounds like fun today! Im under strict orders of no shopping and no internet shopping after spending a small fortune this last week! However to get round my need to spend money im going to take dd to get her school shoes and tights and some training bras (OMG BRAS!!!). May have to take a sneaky peak in next as its next door to Marks and Spencers and Clarkes! She also needs a new school bag so we can head to tammy or somewhere.

Baby has been sooo active in the night aswell and ds in our bed all night feet everywhere ...i wish he would stay in his own bed...but i just give up taking him back in cos he only gets back up comes into us :(

Think i may treat my hair today and actually wash it...lazy cow i am!


----------



## Gemmylou86

Lol I love the idea of 'push presents'! Now I just have to get Dan on board


----------



## pink sparkle

There is no way i will get a push present...just about get a birthday present lol! I would want diamonds too!


----------



## cranberry987

its not shopping if you really really need it! also if its cheap then youre saving money so makes sense really hehe. enjoy your not-shopping-at-all trip :)

its a bit scary buying bras and stuff, in a few years itll be the whole teenage shebang oO

will you let the others in your bed when the baby is here? or maybe theyll stay away actually as theyll be woken up with grizzling :p

Id love a really nice piece of jewelry as a push present, not diamonds, but something ill keep for ages. like i have some earrings i bought myself for our wedding and they were only £10 but I love them. but that relies on a) rich realising what i want (even if I tell him its still not guaranteed) and b) him choosing something nice. so Ill probably end up getting something nice but a bit lame like bubble bath.


----------



## pink sparkle

For my 18th my dad brought me my first real diamonds, a pair of stud earrings and a necklace with a single diamond droplet. They were set in gold but when i got married i had them set in white gold and my engagement and wedding rings both kinda match the set. I really want a nice bracelet to match...have wanted one since we got married but tbh we cant afford one thats real lol. I have loads of junk jewellery but i go through phases of wearing it and then never wear it again.

I dont matter what im buying as long as im spending money im pretty happy....cant admit that to hubby tho!


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls,

Yey for posts! 

Hope you are all well. I've been missing all the daytime 'craic' on facebook because of bloody work! Only tomorrow to complete then I've got 10 days off (holiday) then I've just got 4 days back in work until Maternity Leave!! Wooo-hooo. I'm glad now that I'm going off early becuase I can't concentrate at work and I'm getting tired. 

I've been thinking about things to do whilst I'm off, becuase I've got everything ready for baby Roscoe's arrival now. So far I've come up with the following:


Finishing my Christmas Shopping (as cheaply as possible)
Making handmade Christmas cards
Making handmade chocolates to give out at Christmas as presents from the baby, I've bought heart shaped moulds from The Works and I'm going to steep some cherries in brandy for 8 weeks and then pop a cherry into the mould,fillwith dark chocolate and hey presto - with a fancy home made box they'll look fab!
Washing baby clothes

Hmmm I wonder if Mark will get me a 'push' present? When I had Holly mum bought me a bottle of Jean Paul Gaultier perfume and I've never not had a bottle since, its my fav ever and always reminds me of having Holly. 

Amy lovely to hear you've moved on to Maternity Jeans, omg they are so comfy. Don't worry about your bumpy, it will happen at some point. We're all different, I've been worrying about being too big, you are worrying about being to small but as long as the babies are all good we are doing a great job...huggles X

Helen, I agree with you,its not shopping if you really need it (and a great excuse) us ladies have shopping programmed into us,it can't be helped. Re: hiccups, I can't comment becuase my bubs hasn't had them yet, not that I know of anyway! :)

Gemmy, post a piccy of the new car when it arrives, It'll be your first 'baby' of the year! :)

Jayne, I'm the same with shopping, and defo best not admit that to the hubbys and OH's.

Bye for now Xxx

P.S You've all maybe seen it on FB but here is my last 2nd tri and last 1st tri piccy to compare.
 



Attached Files:







1st-2nd Tri Photo.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## cranberry987

I reckon that sounds like a good plan but you might need a few more things to do. You've got aaaaages still

I just bought a refurbished bt 150 baby monitor off eBay for £35 (usually £70). It looks like a rly good one and has loads of features. Bit nervous about buying refurbished but it's got a 90 day warranty so will just make sure to test it a lot

Have a cracking headache tonight. It's from the remote relay work I did this morning, always gives me a migraine looking at the White screen. I don't get mega painful ones, just bad headache and wobbly vision etc. Can't take the usual NSAIDs so hopefully it'll pass. They last 10 days+ unmedicated sometimes :/


----------



## pink sparkle

Oooh Han thats my fave perfume ever ...love the stuff and ive just run out, no suprise i spray like crazy...i think im gonna have to drop some major hints to hubby about perfume as a push present. When i went for my 20 week scan i walk into the scan waiting room and the receptionist at the desk kept going on about who was wearing JPG I was the other side of the room and like me me me! Another of my faves is Contradiction and Euphoria....i usually go the airport sale at the nec every November and get my perfume for the year and save a fortune, but doubt i will make it this year as its usually the beginning of the month. Will have to send my sil with a shopping list.

Ive got so much i want done before my lil lady arrives im starting to panic now that it wont get done my list

1. Get rid of the pc and cabinet, which means sorting out the leads and cables and working out what we need to make sure the laptops still work as our wireless router is attached to the pc and im clueless?

2. Paint the living room and hallway buy new cushions for the sofa and buy storage for the living room for toys.

3. Get DS a bed and put the cot in our bedroom, move the chest of drawers from ds's bedroom to our room also.

4. Sort out DS's 2nd Birthday in two weeks.

5. Christmas shopping for DD and DS.

6. Sort out cupboard under the stairs.

7. Sort out the chest of drawers in the downstairs shower room.

8. Sort out the shed and get stuff away for the winter.

9. Get baby clothes washed and hospital bag packed!

I took ds to bed and fell asleep with him from 8-9! Got up as heartburn was so bad...just hope i manage to get to sleep ok tonight..feeling pretty tired though so hopefully shouldnt be a problem x


----------



## sunshine623

Helen, that's hilarious that he might get you a push present! lol It better one damn good present for the 9 months of work we've put into these babies! lol I would like maybe a charm bracelet or necklace to commemorate the day, but I've been hinting to Nick for ages that I want a Pandora charm bracelet like we got his mom, but I've yet to see it. Doubt he'll get me anything, but he surprises me sometimes! 

Jayne, the weather here is fine, but even though we're like 10 hours or so from the center of the earthquake some people here still felt it a little! There's also a big hurricane that's supposed to hit the east coast soon, but we're at least 6 hours inland so it won't affect us. Thanks for the concern though! :)

Han, great ideas for Christmas! We've already told everyone to not expect presents but instead a voucher to keep Gus any time they want to! lol We're planning to have his picture made asap after birth to do Christmas cards with, but who knows if I'll actually get that done. We'll have to start at least getting presents for the niece and nephews soon. There's just so much to do and it seems like time is running out. And thanks for the bump comments! :)

We've done so much cleaning out the past couple of weeks that we've actually about gotten that done. Still need to paint the nursery, hang pictures in there, and figure out exactly what I'm going to do for his name over the crib. Since it's a dinosaur theme, I'm thinking get plain, wooden egg-shaped (I don't know what to call them) things, paint them to look like dinosaur eggs, then get smaller letters to spell Gus, paint them and stick them on the eggs to go on the wall over the crib. If I ever actually get this done I'll post pics!


----------



## sunshine623

Ohhhhh I forgot to tell you all!!! I had my very first person today looking at my belly with a questionable look. It's a patient I've seen for years, and when I told him I'm pregnant he looked at my belly again and said "I thought you were, but I didn't want to say anything"! It's so exciting for someone to FINALLY start noticing the huge difference I've seen for months! :happydance: 

And as for the SIL, she's 6 weeks and already complaining to me about morning sickness (talk to me when you're 6 MONTHS!). And she says she can't take folic acid because it made her really sick the ONE time she took it. Folic acid helps to prevent neural tube birth defects, and that's what Asher had. He had it even though I was taking it from the time I started ttc, but if I hadn't even tried to take it I would have had to question for the rest of my life whether or not I could have done something to prevent his death. SURELY she doesn't understand what she's asking ME of all people! I just wanted to say, yeah part of motherhood is dealing with the sickness and feeling like crap to do what's good for YOUR BABY, not you! I'm usually very much "to each their own", but this is one thing that hits pretty close to home. Guess she never cared enough to really know what was wrong with our baby. Asshole.

Ok, I'm done ranting. For now anyway. lol


----------



## pink sparkle

Ahh Amy massive hugs hunni thats so insensitive your your sil ...shes obviously all caught up in herself atm. YAY to your patient noticing your baby bump! The egg plan sounds great i hope you get around to it ...i cant wait to see pics of your finished nursery as i loved the lamp you got...so much nicer than the things we can get over here. We dont tend to get much extreme weather...although i have felt the tremor of a minor earthquake we had about 10 years ago and i also experienced a mini tornado here in birmingham too! Quite a rare thing to say you have experienced over here.

Had a very weird dream last night...i went to Jades for dinner! Was very nice thanks Jade and Dougie and Mike ended up in the pub haha! xxx


----------



## cranberry987

A good friend of mine was the same. I didn't say anything to her but I just thought how selfish and stupid not to just take a pill and deal with the sickness. She didn't take any vitamins and eats no fruit so she def wasn't getting it from elsewhere. It's something you have to do to give your child the best possible chance

Grr!


----------



## Tizy

Morning, 

Yep I'm sure I'll find more things to do, Jayne I wanted to paint my hallway but Mark won't let me, he says its too risky for me to be up a ladder and that he wants to be there. Problem is he's never there, always at work, so it probably won't get done. Haha for going for a meal at Jades house! Funny! What did she cook?

Amy, woo hoo for patient noticing bump, just proves it must be coming along nicely. 

I've not got much to report. I watched that programme on BBC about surrogates last night! (recorded from night before I think) My goodness I couldn't be a surrogate, I admire people who do it but I couldn't put my body through all of this and not have my baby at the end of it. I felt quite emotional for them, when I was watching it. 

So ready to have a little time off, only a few hours to go until 5pm and then I'm off for 10 days. I'm a bit headachey at the moment. 

I'm enjoying reading all the birth stories in 3rd tri, finally its starting to feel real. Xxx


----------



## sunshine623

Thanks girls! The SIL is definitely selfish and it's always all about her unfortunately. But she's only 21 so I guess that's to be expected. She goes to the doctor today, so maybe they'll talk some sense into her.

Jayne, that's funny about dreaming of having dinner with Jade! lol And I'll definitely post pics when I finally get the nursery done. I think we're going to pick out paint this weekend, and I'll probably start painting next weekend. I'm not very artistic, so I'll probably have Nick do the eggs since he's a lot better at that kind of stuff. 

Han, Nick's the same way about me painting, but he's probably never gonna do it. I figure once I start it he'll actually help me or make me go away so he can do it. Either way, it'll take me starting the room for it to actually get finished! lol He hates painting, so he's not looking forward to it. 

Today I HAVE to clean my house! I've been so nauseous this week that I haven't done anything, and it's a complete mess. Still not feeling great today, but it's got to be done. Wish I had a cleaning fairy to come clean for me!


----------



## cranberry987

Hope the cleaning went well

I just got off the phone with my mum. They were coming a week on sat to help with returf the garden. My dad got the days muddled and they want to come Sunday Monday instead. I have a home birthing group Sunday which I missed last month as was so worn out from doing family crap that day and i refuse to miss it. I tried about 50 different ways to say no to my mum but she just doesn't get it. I'm like I'll be tired so can we just do it another time, she says oh it's ok you can sleep in. Its not about the sleep it's the mental energy required to deal with her. I've got the mw and hospital on the Monday and it's gonna be stressful and they said they'll just fit around me. Great, so dont come

How can I get them to listen to me without pissing them off. Hopefully it'll rain then we can't do it and they'll stay home. I can't think of any other way to put it :(


----------



## sunshine623

Sorry Helen! I know exactly how you feel because my mom's the same way. They just don't realize that sometimes just their presence is stressful. Maybe you could fake sickness or something??? My mom's being the same about coming to my next doctor's appointment. She's such a worry wart anyway, and that's when they're doing the glucose test. It's like she wants to be there to hear the bad news if I fail it or something. I keep telling her to wait til the 30 week appt because that's the 3D ultrasound, and she'll only have to leave work a little early, too. Plus it will stress me if she's having to miss so much work for my morning glucose appt. She just won't take the hint, though. I'm in the same boat, and I don't know how to deal with her without hurting her feelings. Plus there's no way in hell I'm letting her see me get weighed!! Her skinny butt is way too judgmental for that!


----------



## cranberry987

Maybe we both need to bite the bullet and just tell them. Or we could tell each others' :haha:


----------



## sunshine623

lol that sounds a lot better than telling my own mom!


----------



## cranberry987

morning

have the day off and im a bit restless. tired and i know that i need to have a rest but at the same time i feel really guilty for sitting on my ass. been to the gym this morning and had a good work out so its not all been lazy-time. but.... what to do!


----------



## sunshine623

I'm gonna watch tv for a while til my morning sickness wears off, then it's off to Walmart with my sister. Helen, you're so good to work out every day! I've been walking in the evenings, but not as much as I should. But I did so much cleaning yesterday, and we've got a busy weekend so I guess Friday can be my lazy day! :) Ohhhh plus I think I'm going with my other sister tomorrow night to get a pedicure! I need it so bad. It's getting harder to get to my feet, and since we still have at least another month of hot weather I figure I deserve one more pedi. :)


----------



## cranberry987

oh i dont go every day! hadnt been for about 10 days before yday. im just catching up

decided to sit and confuse myself about real nappies instead of going out. someone suggested to buy two tots bots bamboozle stretchie or lollipop nappies with nature baby wraps (tb wraps no good) 2 totsbots teenyfits and 2 sized xs pocket nappies like bumgenius v4s and/or fuzzibuns birth to potty (these are diff to normal btp nappies)

aargh. so confused!


----------



## pink sparkle

OMG helen im so confused by that its like your talking another language!


----------



## cranberry987

i had to copy and paste that. i dont understand it either!!


----------



## sunshine623

lol I have no idea! It's definitely like a different language!


----------



## Rees

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaack! :)

Won't be on as much as I was until the middle of September but I'm back on my beloved netbook, and it feels lush to stretch out on the new sofa's with my feet up :)

Luke went out and bought a pay as you go dongle today :) :happydance:

I read all of this but forgot to open another tab and reply!

Helen, my head is now spinning with the nappy stuff! :lol:

Amy - yay for a noticable bump :) :hugs: for stupid SIL.


It fees so strange knowing that I'm team blue now :) I wish I had some scan piccies I could share, especially the one of his balls! I swear, they're huge! Gonna have to borrow my friends baby and practice changing his nappy :D I think my friend is pleased I'm having a little pal for her boy, there will be 6 months between them :) There's only 11 weeks between our girls and they adore each other :)

I've had a stupidly busy day in work and feel like I'm about to go zzzzzzz on here! So I think I'd better take that as a cue and get my big arse to bed :)

It's so nice to be back ladies :) xxx


----------



## sunshine623

Glad you're back Leigh! So are you loving the new place? New couches sound wonderful, and it's so exciting to have another boy in the group! :) That's awesome that you and your friend each have a girl and then a boy so close in age! I wish my friends who are on the fence about when to start trying would go ahead already. I need someone to be baby pals with here! I've got one friend who's probably going to start ttc soon, and another who's husband wants to but she's still wanting to wait a little while. Guess I've always got the SIL! lol 

So we're going to Nick's cousin's sons birthday party tomorrow. 2 boys and their birthdays are just a few days apart so they always do a joint party for the brothers. Anyway, in the invitation there was an extra paper telling their sizes and stuff they each like AND it said they were REGISTERED at Toys R Us! Registered for their birthday party?? That's a first for me. Plus it said "they love to shop, too, so gift cards are always welcome". I mean, really?? It was all prefaced by the whole "it's not about the gifts, but if you want to get them something...", but still, having your kids register for presents??? It's insane how many toys kids here get for their birthdays now, and I just don't get it. For my birthday as a kid, I got $10 from one grandfather, $1 from another, 1 present from mom and dad, a cake, and I got to pick my favorite meal for dinner! lol That's what we did. Period. Is it just me, or does it seem like kids parties are more about showing off how much money you can spend on them now or what? This one tomorrow is at a go-cart track where everyone can race go-carts, play putt-putt, arcade games, etc. The last 2 parties we went to had rented huge blow-up water slides that were over $300!! Sorry to rant, but it just seems like every time it's something bigger and better and more expensive.


----------



## cranberry987

Oooh. Watching a programme about women who have reborn dolls. They're basically scary realistic fake babies. They move and have real hair and a heart beat. They push them round in prams and take em to the zoo. Theyre frickers crackers!! It's not that they necessarily want kids but can't have them, they just like the dolls. 

Christ on a bike. Some people....


----------



## pink sparkle

Amy how was the party? I know things just seem to get crazier and crazier when it comes to kids and presents luckily we dont really have registrys over here (Thank god!) although they are becoming more popular with weddings and baby showers are on the increase too. I hope you had a good time x

Helen, ive seen a similar programme i just think how sad these women are really must be lacking something in their lives to have a doll like that...crazy but sad at the same time x


----------



## cranberry987

oh i was gonna comment on the party but forgot. i kinda understand why theyve registered as otherwise theyll get loads of crap which they dont want. but presents arent about getting you what you want, theyre about being thoughtful and choosing something you hope theyll like, otherwise just give them money!

i understand wedding registries as people get bought 10 toasters or something stupid and the aim of those presents is to get you set up with house stuff, and baby registries to a point - theres stuff you need practically. but for a birthday? the point is to just be given treats which have no use but are nice and shiny

i think ive cracked reusable nappies, the information seems to have somehow gone into my head at least! now attempting to fathom baby wearing oO


----------



## sunshine623

OMG Helen! The realistic babies sound so weird! Poor women. They must have something major missing or wrong in their lives. Were people walking up to them wanting to see the "baby"? How awkward would that be! 

The party was good. Had about 50 people there, and it was nice but outside again so way too hot. I think where we've been to so many huge kids' parties lately, it just started getting to me. I know we'll end up wanting to do big parties for Gus, too, so I shouldn't gripe about it. I think the whole registry thing is what really got to me. With a wedding, it's most likely the only time you'll do a wedding registry. And with a baby registry I think it's kinda the same, because you're not going to do one very often. But birthdays are every year, and it just seems like taking your kids to register for every birthday sends the wrong message. They're sweet kids, and of course loved all the presents. The whole registry thing was just a bit much for me.

Helen, Nick's really excited about getting something to be able to wear the baby. I've started seeing them a lot more lately than I ever used to, and after reading more about them it looks like it's really good for both you and baby. A friend of mine is babysitting a boy that's about 9 months old, and she was telling us some of the good ones around here. One brand was better when he was really tiny and the other is better now that he's getting bigger. We're going by that and reading reviews, too. That's always a good place to start. Good luck! :)


----------



## sunshine623

I'm still an eggplant?? They don't change much in these last weeks, do they? lol


----------



## cranberry987

urgh just wrote a long post and closed chrome by randomly twitching. cant remember what i said now really

i think ive decided to get a stretchy wrap and tie in a kangaroo carry (kinda high up on your chest and wrap goes over both shoulders) then get a woven (non stretchy) later on when baby gets heavier. will get a pretty one for me and a plain one for rich. id like a nice mei tai (square of cloth with proper straps) but theyre really expensive. ive not read any bad reviews of the baby bjorn tbh, but havent looked that much. will just get my wrap for now and one for rich later on.

the fruit ticker is really boring from now on isnt it. i keep meaning to change mine :/ im sure there must be other fruit!


----------



## cranberry987

had a v exciting bank holiday weekend watching rich do the gardening and telling him what to do. hes been taking a crappy low wall out and returfed it now so we have one big lawn instead of three stupid sized ones. hes great at growing things but cant make things look nice. i cant grow things and i kill anything that i prune but i can make things look nice. so we do it together like that and it works :p

aqua aerobics this morning was quite hard actually, bump didnt like the jumping around and i had to hold it a lot of the time, also just felt really worn out. id done 20 mins swimming beforehand so i think thats why. its so hard to slow down even tho i know i need to. leg is feeling much better tho so i glad i kept exercising, cant remember if i said but Id been having odd sciatica like pain down the front since pilates on saturday. 

we went to costco today and bought big bags of stupid things, toilet rolls etc. bought some pure baby wipes for under £4 for 6 packs which is really cheap. I think ive got enough tho now :p especially as im not even going to use them full time. We have 56 packs (a lot we got free) which I reckon will last at least a year.

I had this idea that we'd buy a few things each time we went to the supermarket but theres not much more we can get. I could get more toiletries but what if they dont agree with baby? dont want to be stuck using baby shampoo on my own hair for decades. they dont sell nice cotton wool pads at our tesco, the asda ones are good, theres some big oval pads for £1 a roll. hmm. maybe ill just stop collecting.

i also got a nightie from m&s. its nice and stretchy but quite fitted also so it looks nice now and will grow with the bump. good ol m&s. 

having our new fire fitted tmw so I have to wait in all morning. hopefully he wont be too long as my mums coming down and we're gonna go buy some lino for the study. hes a friend of someone i met on mumsnet so hope he does it well, dont want to have to have a go at him and things get awkward :/ our fire is 20 yrs old and looks crap so decided to spend a couple of hundred making it look nice. i dont think we actually even used it last year as we had some free radiators putting in cos I was on DLA, maybe will need it with a new baby tho.

hope you all had a good weekend/monday

x


----------



## Rees

Amy, we're loving the new house, especially Tegan!

Kids being registered for their birthday is bizarre! I've not done it for Tegan or for Jago's birth, if people want to get something then they should choose what they want to give!

My cousin always seems to go OTT on her kids birthdays. Last year I just invited my friend and her little girl around for Tegan's 1st birthday and they had sandwiches and a bit of cake! This year I'm thinking of a teddy bear's picnic with just Tegan's one friend! Family will come and go all day when they feel like it and then we'll go to Paradise Park the weekend after so we can go and see the birds and play in the Jungle Barn (big indoor play area). I'd never go overboard, maybe when she's 7 and has friends then I might take them cinema or something but I don't think I'll do anything extravagant, maybe if Jago was a September baby then possibly, but seeings as he's not gonna be I can get away with little parties :)

Helen - tried reading your posts but I have the crazy MIL here chatting into my ear. You have LOADS of wet wipes, you'll be surprised at how long they don't last :D

Better go and get Tegan dressed and escape the MIL, Luke has just jumped into the shower - ta Luke! Bugger......


----------



## pink sparkle

I loved Paradise park went there last year the indoor playbarn was great...Riley was a bit young for it then ...must go back when i go to cornwall again x


----------



## sunshine623

Helen, glad the exercise is helping your sciatica! Seems like that's a pretty common pregnancy complaint, and I really hope I don't get it. I've had some back issues in the past because my job keeps me bending to one side and in awkward positions most of the day. I hope it doesn't hit me again! 

Leigh, glad you're enjoying the new place! :) We'll probably end up doing big parties for Gus simply because we both have big families, so if we do anything it's a lot of people. But Nick's family does extravagant stuff, and he won't want to be outdone every time by his siblings' kids' parties. Who knows what we'll end up doing! 

I'm so mad and hurt at Nick tonight! He found out he got the new job today, so he's been in a great mood. We were cuddling on the bed and I started trying to make it a little more than just cuddling. He said he just wanted to cuddle and isn't it nice to just hold each other! We haven't DTD in 3 weeks!!! He would rather watch his damn wrestling than have sex with his wife! And this is the third or fourth time I've suggested it or tried to start something, and he's pushed me away. It's really starting to hurt my feelings, and it kinda worries me, too. I know he's not cheating or anything, but why wouldn't he want to do anything when it's been so long? I mean, I'm already hormonal and feeling fat and ugly as it is. But when my husband doesn't want anything to do with me in that way, I just feel like crying! :( When he finally noticed that I had left the bedroom and wasn't coming back, he even had the nerve to ask why I wasn't in there watching wrestling with him! Hmmm, maybe since I hate wrestling because it's just a soap opera for men, and since I had been shot down AGAIN, maybe that's why I'm not real keen on staying in the same room with him! Ugghh. I'm so upset. Just feel like a big, fat, pregnant, unattractive slob of a person who's husband isn't attracted to her any more. :( Why do men have to be so stupid?


----------



## cranberry987

With rich he's just totally weirded out by the baby being in there and my body being different. It's not that he doesn't want to have sex with me, but if he could take the baby out and put it back in afterwards he'd be much happier. Have you explained to him how you feel?

Leg feeling fine now. I think it's basically the same mechanic as is going on with swollen feet - pelvis constricting the blood flow but in this case pelvis is restricting the nerve. It's better anyway and will go for a swim later. Had yday off as my mum visiting wore me out. She's so hyper....


----------



## BabyDeacon

argh i feel so out of the link,,,, ive been back at work for last two weeks and finish this friday again.....
will have 4 weeks annual leave then stat my mat leave xx 

hope your all ok im https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/glittertextgraphics/2011/08/31/640a6f1e246a9e1c55cf9f874a40a154.gif


----------



## pink sparkle

Awww Amy i would feel the same as you...i agree with helen though and think you should speak to nick about it and let him know how hurt your feeling xxx

Welcome back baby d, glad your doing well and YAY for finishing work on friday! xxx


----------



## Rachael1981

Is it too late to join in here? I'm a UK18 and I'm doing SW, well I was until I got my BFP, convinced it is that which helped me finally conceive. Hoping to continue eating healthily throughout my pregnancy though. I'm due April 24th 2012 :)


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey Rachel welcome to curvy ladies, our thread on here has gone a little quiet lately but dont be put off. We also have a group on facebook if you would like to join that too, a lot busier than on here x


----------



## Rachael1981

Yep I'll join the Facebook group too :D


----------



## pink sparkle

https://www.facebook.com/groups/curvyladies/


----------



## Rachael1981

Sent a request to join :)


----------



## cranberry987

hiya rachael, whos journal do I know you from? Ebonys? i get confused, a lot :p

bit busy here atm so just not on much. started making some xmas presents and stuff, just got a load of glass bottles from the charity shop for bath salts. gonna have a play this afternoon see if I can get it to work

x


----------



## Rachael1981

Ebony's, Traskey's and I think Struth's? I'm sure that's not an exhaustive list either cran :rofl:


----------



## cranberry987

bath salts are great! cost a bit more than i thought, £3 or so each, but theyre nicer than bought.

found a cot on freecycle so gonna get that to have a look about strapping it to the side of the bed, if it works then will buy a mattress and if not then ill refreecycle it and ive lost nothing. lovely :)


----------



## sunshine623

Thanks girls! I'm feeling better tonight, but still hurt at him. We've had this discussion a hundred times, but with the pregnancy hormones it's just more than I'm willing to take. He's always like that, like if I start something he has to be goofy or say something stupid so I just say nevermind. It's like if he isn't the one to start things, he's not interested or has say some stupid remark like "no don't touch me", joking around, and he still doesn't realize it hurts my feelings. I'm guessing it might be something like you were saying Helen, but I keep asking him what's wrong and he won't tell me. If he'd at least give me some answers I might not feel so rejected, but he's too stubborn for that! Anyway, I'm just gonna keep making fun of him for being a girl now until he gets pissed off enough to tell me the truth. I usually have to make him mad before he'll really tell me how he feels about sex stuff. It's completely ridiculous. 

Anywho, welcome to the group Rachael! We're on the facebook page a lot more than on here now, so I'll look forward to seeing you on there! :)

Helen, you're already making Christmas presents? You're so far ahead of me! We've told everyone we won't be able to buy them anything this year since I won't be working at Christmas and we'll be broke. I guess I could start making some things like that though. Are you making bath salts? How do you do it?


----------



## Rees

pink sparkle said:


> I loved Paradise park went there last year the indoor playbarn was great...Riley was a bit young for it then ...must go back when i go to cornwall again x

You'll have to let me know if you do :) Tegan and Riley would probably love each other :D Especially with their age gap so close!

Amy - :hugs: Do you think Nick might just be worried about hurting Gus? Luke keeps pushing and I woke up yesterday morning an hour before my alarm and was horny so he enjoyed the wake-up call, although I ended up being awake for 20 hours yesterday!

Have you tried speaking to him about it and saying that you have needs too and that oiled up men fighting each other just don't do it for you?

Helen - Luke apologised to Jago afterwards :haha: He was more worried the first time around about denting Tegan's head etc... We know this time round that baby is well protected :)

Rachael - You're due about the time I conceived :D I got my BFP 6th May, 11DPO :)

Helen - that sounds like a good idea :) Let us know if it works! and ooooh, bath salts! I love them, need to go and find some now that I have a bath :)

Amy - Tegs has just been pointing at your pic and saying mummy when pointing at you and daddy when pointing at Nick :haha: I hope that making him mad works hun :hugs:


I weighed myself at my mum's the other day 109kg :) Booking in weight was 111kg! So I'm rather amazed that I've managed to keep off the weight i lost during chicken pox :) Especially now that I'm 20 weeks and half way there! But I will now balloon, especially since I seem to have a craving for curry! We'll see though! With Tegs a week after I gave birth I was a lot lighter than before I was pregnant but then my weight just crept up from there, although I was only 109kg at booking with her! So my body hasn't changed too much, but bring on the diet from Feb :) unless I am successful at breast feeding, in which case that'll help a lot :D


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

hello!! gosh I have had a manic few days at work and no time to do anything other than glance at there and see all is ok!
Amy, my DH went through a stage a little while ago where we would start DTD and then ... well it all collapsed if you get what I mean!! he told me he was worried he would hurt Beanie and after I assured him he wouldn't he was ok... I think there is an element of this fear in all the guys from what friends have said in the past and some didn't seem to realise they even felt this way until questioned - I hope Nick opens up to yuo soon as I would almost be certain this is his "problem". It's hard cos we need re-assuring that they still want us! Hope it works out for you soon!

Rachael - hello!! 
Helen - too organised for my liking :haha: (and yes I am jealous!) NOt even thought about Christmas pressies. I usually go waaaay OTT with gifts but it won't happen this yr!!

Rees - Well done on weight! Funnily enough I have gone totally OFF curry and as it's DH's favourite I can sense problems. It was his b'day yesterday amd I succumed though....

So, I had the re-scan of Beanie's heart yesterday and pleased tro say all looks good. They also confirmed it's a girl so I can oifficially join team PINK!!! (anyone know how to add the stork thing???!!!)

Have requested FB group finally - not sure if I have been accepted yet :shrug:

T x


----------



## cranberry987

The bath salts thing is super easy. Guide on here https://uktv.co.uk/home/item/aid/578441/displayVideo/hi

There's loads of things on there. Lush website.


----------



## Tizy

Hello everyone,

I've written out a post for here several times and then deleated, been in a bit of a funny way with myself, poorly and hormonal I think.

Sorry, I feel like I've totally neglected everyone but I really don't think I would have been much use to you.

Anyway, just had a bath, more paracetamol and rest and starting to feel much better. 

Work has been stressing me out too as my boss has said that there was a mistake made with the June/July wages (the wages they'll be basing my SMP on) and therefore I'm now likely to get less SMP from the two jobs I work at the Estate and Letting Agents. Its just totally stressed me on top of feeling ill etc. I feel like ever since I told work I am pregnant i've had nothing but hassle re: my wages and payments, threat of redundancy and having to take reduced hours. Its like she thinks its not fair that i'm gonna get to have time off paid after bubba is born. She's like that tho, hates anyone who she considers 'sponges off the state' and can be so discriminatory towards people. I guess the 4 years hard work I've put into my job there don't count for much, all in all I feel really hurt. Anyway its obviously gonna be time for a change for me, so I just have to get through 4 days next week,sort this mess with my SMP out and then I'm outta there for a while. I only have a 16 hour job to go back to afterwards (agreement made instead of being made redundant) anyway, maybe I won't go back at all. 

Racheal,don't know if I said hello on here, but HELLOOOOO, lovely to have another member. If you want any help with anything just ask. 

Helen, the cot idea sounds good and like you said,you're not loosing out at all so worth giving it a try. I'm already making bits and bobs for xmas, gonna start making xmas cards as soon as I go on maternity.

Amy, huggles for the hurt feelings you've been having re: DTD. I think the other girls are right, men can be funny about sex when pregnant.Like you said tho a bit unfair that he's not willing to communicate about it, like you said,you'll have to beat it out of him (of a sort).

Leigh, thats great news about your weight, well done hunni. I'm up quite a lot now 2 stone and about 96kg, I'm resigned to dealing with it afterwards now. 

Tanya, yey for joining our fb group- at last! Lovely to hear your scan went well and everything is ok with baby.Yippppeeeee a GIRL, congrats. Which stork thing are you on about??

Sorry if i've missed anyone, I'll catch up next time. 

I went to Asda yesterday and bought about 600 nappies, bit mental but will save me a fortune in the long run. 

I also went to Holland and Barratt and bought 4 packs of Raspberry Leaf tea and some tablets, but I've had varying advice about when to start drinking the tea, I thought it was ok once you're into third tri and then I'll start the tablets at about 36 weeks. Meant to be a great tonic for the uterus and help with a short and successful labour. Does anyone have any advice about this?

Thanks Xxx


----------



## cranberry987

its so sad how so many ppl have problems with work once they say theyre preggers :/ If you feel theyre treating you unfairly because of it then Id go to the CAB. would they really be cutting your hours etc if you werent preg?


----------



## sunshine623

Thanks for the comments girls! Han, you made me laugh out loud when you said "beat it out of him", and you too Leigh about the oiled up men! lol I guess I'll have to remind him that he's not gonna poke Gus in the head or anything! At least it appears they all go through this stage. It's been 3 weeks since we DTD so surely his horniness will get the better of him soon enough! lol 

Leigh, great job on the weight! I'm up about 9 lbs according to the doctor, but I know it's really more like 14 lbs. Guess that's not too bad for almost 28 weeks, though. 

Helen, thanks for the site! I'll have to check it out and see what my non-artsy self can manage to do. 

MrsB, omg, your poor hubby! Glad that hasn't happened to Nick yet, because that would really end up hurting my feelings! It is kinda funny though, to think that the idea of the baby being in there can mess them up that bad. 

Han, sorry to hear they're giving you such a hard time at work. I'm so glad my boss is being good about my time off. They've arranged for a retired lady to fill in for me while I'm off, so now I'm not gonna worry the whole time that they're gonna replace me. If you've been there for 4 years and they're being that crappy about you taking some time off to have your baby, it sounds like a good time to look for another job (after baby comes). 

The doctor told me today that I should make sure I feel Gus move every couple of hours. He said if I didn't feel him for 3 or 4 hours to give them a call to check him. That makes sense, but now I feel like I should be watching the clock! lol Guess as long as I'm feeling him pretty regularly, it's all good. Made me really think about the fact that I'm responsible for this little person now! OMG I'm a mom!!!


----------



## Rees

Tanya - this stork thing? :pink: all you gotta do is type pink surrouded by : so, without the spaces, : pink: :)

Han - :hugs: it sounds like too much hassle to go back once Roscoe is born, I certainly wouldn't want to if my place treated me like that :hugs:

As for RLT and the capsules *shudders* I think you can start taking it at around 34 weeks although my midwife last time said 36 weeks but the box of tea said 34 weeks? I can't stand the taste of the tea so I'll just be taking the capsules!

Amy - awwwww! I wouldn't watch the clock too closely or you'll start stressing out which will make Gus go quieter, so long as he's active that's all that matters :)


I can't believe how much more expensive things have got in the past 2 years! I was looking at formula the other day, 2 years ago a tin of SMA cost £7.29. Now it'll set you back £8.99! I don't understand how that is justifiable? Child benefit hasn't gone up, we don't get milk tokens as we get Working Tax Credits so I really don't understand how they've gone up so fast! Normal milk hasn't jumped that much!

I guess it'll be something to do with encouraging breast feeding as I know it's illegal to get Boots points (Amy - loyalty points in a shop :) ) on formula that's for babies under 6 months and now Boots even have that sign up!

I won't be using as much formula as I did with Tegs because of the hope to combination feed so a tin should last longer, but still!!! Have decided to use Aptamil, Tegs was on SMA Gold, followed by SMA Staydown (sicky baby and it still didn't stay down!) followed by Cow and Gate! She was fine on C&G but I've gone for Aptamil as it's meant to be the closest to breast milk and even says on the packaging that it's suitable for combination feeding! (Woohoo!)

I feel so bored and restless today, I really can't be arsed to go and read anything else on here! But if I don't Luke will nick the internet dongle off me and carry on using it up!


----------



## cranberry987

I should probably get some formula in just in case i cant feed him enough after the birth, better than him being on a drip at least :/ The MW said I should express pre birth but ive asked others whove done it and it sounds like a total waste of time. You get like 1ml per day if youre lucky...

soooo tired. had my 'rents here and rich has been attacking the garden with my dad. my mum cleaned the house and I was just sociable and generally did stuff. Shes a nightmare, like we go to tesco and use the self service till. She doesnt know how to use this as shes old so I tell her just not to touch anything. So she touches every single thing I put on the scales and I have to wait each time for her to stop faffing or the till doesnt let me scan the next thing. every single thing she does is like that, its such hard work. She was poking her fingers into a WORKING mulcher. I suggested to her that it wasnt such a great idea to put her fingers into a mass of grinding blades...

gonna veg on the sofa now, havent even got the energy to knit


----------



## Rees

You can get little bottles of I think 6 that are pre-filled, think both SMA and Cow and Gate do them. I've never heard of trying express before baby is here! Ouch! Lol.

I bought some new bottles today for Jago, I wasn't going to get Tommee Tippee because that's what Tegs had and she still has one at night and didn't want her thinking that we were giving Jago her bottles, but I couldn't resist the price at ASDA! 6 bottles for £10! I was going to get the Avent newborn starter set which was £12 but looked like it's only 4 bottles and a bottle brush with the bottles being different sized, but £10 is much better value and I know they'll fit into out Tommee Tippee steraliser! :D (Must dig it out and clean it! Hopefully it still works!)

Friday is payday and Boots have a 3 for 2 offer on all baby items, going to get Tegs 3 packs of nappies and Jago a big pack of each of the newborn size :)

Jago behaved today in the scan for his chin/face, he actually turned and looked at the sonographer although they had to shake my belly to get him to move a little bit so the could check one side! :haha: Little bugger....

Growth scan on 6th Oct just to make sure he is growing properly but everything looks fine and the consultant said that in all her years he's never come across a baby with foetal varicella syndrome and he thinks that the 1% chance is a bit too high! His consultant friends have never seen it either! So everything's looking good :happydance:


----------



## sunshine623

Helen, you're cracking me up talking about your mom! Our mom's sound a lot alike. Mine's on her way over to see the nursery since we painted it. Then she's going with me tomorrow for my 3D scan, so I get 2 days in a row! lol I'm sure there's no way in the world she'll ever use the self-checkout because that would be too complicated for her. She even gets literally offended if someone sends her a text! Like it's beneath her or something! lol Once when she was sick and missed work a girl she works with sent her a text saying get well soon. Like 3 weeks later she asked me to figure out what the message was on her phone, and once I read it to her she was so offended. Kept saying stuff like "why would she send me a text!?!" lol "She should know I don't read those things! People are going to forget other people's voices with all this texting!" lol 

Leigh, I've calmed down about the movements a little. I think it just sort of freaked me out because it's making everything so real now. Saturday I was in the car a lot and didn't feel him much, but once I poked around on him a little he woke right up. 

I found Gus the cutest shoes at a discount store, but I didn't get them because even marked down they were $29.99! They were the cutest little brown boots! Think I'll have to check out ebay for some baby shoes. I've looked at lots of outlet stores and most of the good types are still over $20. They're shoes for babies who will hardly wear them! It's crazy! Anyway, back to work tomorrow. I've been so tired the last few days so I'm not looking forward to going back.


----------



## sunshine623

Leigh, congrats on the great scan! And on the low chances of Jago having it! :) Great deals on the bottles, too. Here everything has gone way up, too. When I do the grocery shopping I get the same sort of things every week, but lately I've been spending about $20 more a week! I'm most likely going to formula feed, too, so the cost of formula will bump that up even more. Think I'll start buying some now. I've been afraid to get too much in case he can't tolerate one or the other, but it's so expensive I better at least have a few cans on hand.


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

hi all!
helen - expressing BEFORE???? Why would they suggest that? I though it has a short Shelf life anyway. Is it in case too tired after labour or something?
Leigh - Yay for the great scan! and the good news too! And thatnks for stork info, will try here INK: (hope it works....)

Reading what you are all buying makes me panic a bit as still haven't bought anything! (apart from 2 v cute cleep suits and a teddy!)
I am trying to get the nursery finished (well, started actually!) before buying as although I have a house, I have very little storage so no-where to store anything eg nappies etc... I think I may have to bite the bullet soon though otherswise will have to spend a £1m in once go (or it will feel like it!) 
The convo we had on FB re freebies - I have the Bounty pack vouchers saved up for when I am ready but again some of you seem to get tons more. Can you recommend a website or something I should be keeping my eye on??

My cold is even worse today acoompanied by painful ears and sinuses. Sitting in office wishing I was in bed.... I think I will try and canel my meeting later and slope off...

Txx


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls,

Just read through the last few posts. 

Leigh, congrats again on the scan, would be nice to see some pics if you had them?? I got Tommie Tipee stuff for my baby too :) Great offers on stuff at the Asda baby and toddler event, might be cheaper there for nappies rather than Boots.

Helen, no chance you'll get me even attempting to express that miniscule amount before the baby is here!! Breastfeeding is hard enough without making it harder even before the baby comes! Lol!

Amy, hello, haha that story about the older generation and texting is so funny! I can just imagine that! Getting offended about it! I'm not gonna pre-buy any formula,i'll just send Mark out for it if necessary, really wanna give breastfeeding the best chance before giving in to formula. Its soooo much cheaper to bf and hopefully it'll help us to lose weight and give the baby everything it needs too!

Tanya, I feel you hunni, I have the worst cold, i've had it for about a week now, constant snot, blowing my nose, can't breathe properly at night and a stye! God I hate those things! Hope you feel better soon, I guess I'm lucky that i'm off work now, poor you suffering inthe office! Looking forward to seeing the results of your hard work on the nursery etc, when your done. 

Like I said, I'm feeling so rotton but not gonna moan about that anymore.....INSTEAD....I might moan about my OH!! We've had a tough week! To say the least! We get on great usually, very loving and supportive of each other but when we're put in stressful situations we generally don't handle things very well! We've been dealing with several things this week....was meant to be a nice 10 days off together but then Mark got offered an interview for a job and needed help planning a presentation, that took us a couple of days, we stressed at each other about that, then my boss went and underpaid me and said there were probs with my SMP calcs so we've spent another couple of days sending back and forth emails to her about that, then the lodger didn't want to pay the rent!!!! Ugh, I just don't know what it is, maybe becuase we both like things done in our own way, we get annoyed at the other person for doing something different.....anyway its just been one MASSIVE week of stress. Culminating in a huge row this morning. I feel slightly dead inside, I don't know what to think and have no motivation for anything! The only godsend in all this is that Holly has been at her dads, but then again maybe it wouldn't have happened if she was here, cos we'd be better behaved with each other!??? I'm worried about the stress a baby will bring and whether we'll cope???

Oh joy.....signing off for another cry Xxx


----------



## pink sparkle

Oh han massive hugs huni, me and hubby been through a bit of a rough patch lately, cant particularly say theres one incident that has caused it but we had just been at each others throats and i was starting to really worry about the strain of a baby on our relationship, things have got better though ....as they do....it happens every now and then but i think the hormones make it seem a million times worse for me. Main thing is were back on track and im sure you and mark will be soon too hun xxx


----------



## cranberry987

the expressing before birth is for the diabetes in case baby has a hypo. apparently you collect the milk in a syringe and freeze it then youve got extra to suppliment your breastfed milk. i cant see how it will help if you get so little, but Ill try it in case it makes a difference as its better than the alternatives. Im not worried about him having a hypo tho as the only way that would happen is if my levels were too high. it sounds like something they say but not sure if they would actually push it if i was having problems. sounds bloody painful at best. 

leigh - great news about the scan and the next one in a month! I always think that boots is rly expensive but maybe its worth it with 3 for 2

amy - thats ridiculous about your mum, why have a phone if shes so offended by it. imagine if she was sent a mms! I wouldnt bother with shoes tbh for baby, i mean theyre cute but their feet wont actually need covering that much as they have babygrows/snowsuits/etc for ages. save your money for when hes needing proper shoes every 3 months!

mrsb - re freebies, i just googled baby club and joined all the supermarket ones, they mostly have some freebie for joining. also google free baby stuff and you might find a few bits. theres not loads tho really, its mostly samples of washing powder and fabric conditioner, theres a few which giveyou free packs of nappies but not that many
hope the cold gets better :(

hannah - sorry you and dh are rowing. we row all the time and its just second nature now, im sure its just a blip and when baby is here youll just get on with things as you just have to dont you

i cant remember if i gave an update since my appt on monday, ill do it again anyway.

my pelvis has been feeling quite achey, consultant says its pgp after a fall at that festival and unlikely to resolve, but im sure theres something which can be done to contain it at least, so got the drs and osteopath today.
saw the mw and consultant on monday and both went scarily well. i think it was because i demonstrated my compliance and my sugar levels were good. she said that baby is unlikely to be overgrown so i think ill meet less resistance tbh now theyve seen i can control it well. she said that a large baby would be considered as over 9lbs, doesnt sound that big to me, i mean 10 or 11 lbs id say thats big but still managable, but 9lbs seems fine. have growth scan booked in two weeks tho, still cant decide on it but i think we're just gonna see how we feel as theres arguments for either side and we're totally on the fence as in not really bothered either way rather than unsure. its quite nice to see baby but the scans arent really that pleasant so will leave it to rich rly, hes the one who wants to see him.

going to a wedding on friday and i bought a new dress in the end, wasnt expensive, £30 from m&p and its not massively wedding-y so i can wear it for other things and have that mad bird hairclip too! gonna get dolled up so I look amazing, or as amazing as is possible

then the nct sales are starting up again this week so going to one saturday. plan is to get a baby bath and a baby gym, maybe a bouncy seat if we see one. also need a blanket or two, i looked in mothercare and they were either horrible and scratchy or expensive.

anyway, have a good day.

x


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Hi all
Helen, that's odd that they haven't mentioned the expressing to me then - I will try and remember to ask on Friday. Thanks for the tips re google - will try now. My cold is now bronchitis and I feel awful tbh. Got antibiotics and inhaler so hopefully will kick in soon. 

Han - hope things have calmed down at home? From what you have said, your work stuff has caused huge stress and I reckon once you recover from that things will get back on an even keel. Me and DH never usually argue but 2 weekends ago had a huge row over.... nothing! I think there's a lot of change going on for us all - emotionally and phsysically (even though you have been there before, things are still changing) so we need to give ourselves a break and take a step back from it all. I just know I am not reacting to certain things in my usual way so I 'm sure I'm not alone there. 
Does that make any sense? Have a fever so may be talking crap but I know what I mean! Hope I am not talking out of turn anyway... 

back to the sofa now 
Txx


----------



## cranberry987

Tbh the expressing sounds like a total waste of time so maybe your team are just more sensible than mine

Just went to gp and have a referral to physio for pelvis pain. Good good :)


----------



## sunshine623

MrsB, don't stress over not buying too much yet. You've still got plenty of time! Remember you're 4 weeks behind a lot of us. I've only done most of my buying in the last few weeks. You'll get it all done! :)

Han, sorry you're having such a rough time! :hugs: I'm sure you and Mark will be able to handle baby just fine. Hormones are ruling our emotions right now, so I'm sure it will get better once we're back to our more normal selves. Nick and I rarely fight either, but we've definitely had our moments while I've been prego. I'm blaming it all on hormones! 

Helen, I hope your hip is ok! Sucks that when your pelvis is already stretching out, and you've injured it, too. :( Hope the therapy helps it! 

It's finally cooled off here for a week or so! :) It's been in the low 70s all week and mostly kinda dreary and rainy, but I've been loving it! I have been burning up so much lately that the clouds are a welcome sight! It's supposed to heat back up next week, so I guess we still have a little summer left but I can finally imagine it being fall! :) Autumn is my favorite time of the year anyway, and this is gonna be the best fall ever!


----------



## cranberry987

its colder here too which is LOVELY. I bloody hate the sun and heat. Havent had any proper cold days yet but theyre in the making :)

Feel better today, god I get moany when im in pain/ill. Didnt go to the wedding last night and good job really. Id have been crippled today if I had, could hardly get up out of bed. Rich was v manly and forbid me from going so we lay in bed and I went to sleep about 9pm. then was up at 1am til 4.30! Finally got back to sleep til 10am. Havent slept that late for ages, was lovely.

Hope the bride isnt too grumpy about me not going, Ive sent her a msg explaining and tbh i do suspect that i was a fill in as the invite got 'lost' and i had a last minute invitation. maybe im being too cynical

i think i might have a bit of a problem tho... i now have about 40 real nappies. just bought another 15 on ebay, half of them havent been used at all and other half only used once so they were a great price (£24 inc postage), but i only really need two of each make. seems silly not to buy tho when theyre so cheap, theyre like £5-£10 each new.

I also now have three changing bags :p Bought a black skipp hop to attach to the pram, then realised itd be crap for babywearing, so bought a jujube which is lovely. but its quite flowery so rich said can we keep the black one for him. then i got a bundle of stuff which includes a skipp hop bag. i think im going to sell one of the skipp hops. should make a few £s tbh.

on the look out for a bouncy seat and a swingy seat on ebay. dont wanna buy new as loads of ppl have said that their baby hated x but loved y, then someone else has said the opposite. so i reckon if i get both styles cheap then im even.

then i think we're about done for the big things. nursery still needs some finishing touches, shelves putting up etc. bought two floating shelves from ikea and going to cut an action man in half to use as book ends (you gluegun it so that it looks like hes going through the shelf kinda) which means i get to buy a gluegun! woo. v exciting. always wanted one :p

rich is watching the stupid rugby then we're going out. was planning on sitting and doing nothing but as i feel kinda ok im going to do stuff but just take it easy.

x


----------



## cranberry987

hiya

going bra shopping today. decided boobs have outgrown my original non wired monstrosities. going to go to m&s and get properly measured like a good girl. i hate bra shopping but my upper back hurts which might be because im wearing a shit bra. cant make it worse anyway.

was recommended a good yoga podcast the other day, downloaded it yday and its rly good. its called mamaste yoga. theres short routines so you can pick whichever you want to do. theres a birthing ball exercise too and some other stuff. gonna do a bit before i leave, also will eat toast!

have a good day

x


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

hi Helen
Hope the bra fitting went well! Ta for the Yoga site - will check it out....
Don't forget to post pics of your nursery!
Do you have a standard "gym" excersice ball or a special one? x


----------



## cranberry987

its just a normal gym ball, have to make sure its the right size so that your hips are higher than your knees. im 5f6 and a 65 cm ball fits me, think if youre over 5f8 you need the 75cm one, dunno about the 55cm one tho. rly wish i could sit on one all day, so bloody comfy.

heres a pic of our cotbed, theres a few more pics on that flickr account of the nursery i think. not finished yet really but the main things are done https://www.flickr.com/photos/helenshingler/6045465213/in/photostream

nct tonight,just trying to catch up on here quickly before we go!


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

hmm will have to look at those I think! (ball)
The cot looks lovely! I see you have a bumper - been reading lots of positive and negative stuff about them - I hate conflcting advise!!!! 
Ooh exciting re NCT - mine isn't until Nov 12th!!! Hope it goes well - do let us know T xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Nct was good. The teacher is v v pro home birth and I was the only one planning one so she kinda went on about it. Bet it was annoying for the others who were going to hospital. Maybe I'm just overworrying. Everyone was nice tho and the teacher was what I wanted rly. Talking about what you can do to help your body along etc. Was good. 

Re the cot bumper Ive looked at the pros and cons and really the cons do seem a bit scaremongering. I mean yeah you wouldn't put baby with his head right up near it but that's kinda common sense. Can't be worrying about everything or you'd never get anything done


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

glad you liked NCT so much - hope I do too!!

Re bumper - true!...


----------



## cranberry987

seems this threads a bit dead now. oh well. was nice while it lasted.


----------



## pink sparkle

Im still here just about...find it much easier to write on facebook and quicker and cba to keep repeating myself all the time. Glad your NCT class went well, how are the plans coming along for the home birth? x


----------



## cranberry987

ah right, i dont read half of whats posted on there tbh. takes too long to catch up with ppl going back and forth i find. always get home to find 15 replies to something ^^


----------



## Tizy

Hey I'm still here too, sort of. Facebook is easier and like you said Jayne, i seem to repeat myself alot otherwise. BnB should get its act together on the application they are meant to be making! Lol. 

I've had bad news today! My car is poorly and gonna cost £300 to fix :( We are so skint at mo and it means adding yet more to the credit card, its so depressing, but its the only way we can survive. I can't even afford to pay chunks of it off as only just surviving on Marks wage and my SMP. I feel like there is a big black debt cloud over us at the mo! 

Tanya, I got a normal gym ball and its 65cm and is big enough for me, I'm 5ft6". Its really comfy to sit on, I got mine in Home Bargains for £4.99.

I'm meant to be going up to my friends mums tomorrow to make my baby sling, the material arrived today, I really like it, grey and white stripes. However now the car is broke I can't get there and she can't drive as have epilepsy and is 37 weeks pregnant! Hopefully I might get a lift there off someone else, will be gutted if I can't make it :( 

Han Xxx


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

aaw Han sorry to hear about your car. It's never nice having unexpected bills especially at this time! we have just been saying we really need to get a new one as my polo is dying! We bought Didi a lovely car last yr before we knew about Beanie so it makes mine look even worse!!!! Trying to work finances out now...
I am waiting for the arsenal game to finish as we are then gonna start stripping the nursery! hooray! 
Thanks for the ball recommendations - will have a look!
Will pop over to FB now and prob copy and paste this!!!!
see you there xx


----------



## sunshine623

Hey ladies! I haven't checked in on this site for a while. Like you all said it's easier to get on facebook. Anyway, Helen I love your bedding! That's so cute and bright! I wonder if my mobile will fit in the middle like you have yours. I'll have to see if it will. Mine's on the end right now, but it's really not long enough to be on the end. Hadn't thought about putting it in the middle like that. Good idea! 

Han, so sorry about the car and money troubles! :( I got a new car last year. We planned it so we'd have something a little bigger to get baby in and out of. Now that Nick's starting his new job, he keeps talking about wanting a new car, too. I want him to have one, but I really don't think it's the right time now. Too many bills to try to get paid off still in the next couple of months. 

Can't believe so many of us only have a couple of months left! It's really getting down to the wire now!!! :)


----------



## Angelique

Hi ladies.... I love the idea of this thread.... am I too late to join you? I'm due on Halloween, but will be delivering early..... I'm having a boy


----------



## Tizy

Hey Angelique, 

I'm Hannah, welcome over and sure you can join. The only thing is that most of us have migrated to our Curvy Ladies group on Facebook and tend to use that for keeping in touch and general chatter as we find it easier etc. If you'd like to join that would be fine. The link is as below, whats your name? I'll add you when a request comes through. 

Han Xxx

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/curvyladies/


----------



## pink sparkle

Hey Angie join our facebook group always got lots going on over there, more so than on the halloween group! xxx


----------



## BabyDeacon

HEY ladies!! whoop for a facebook group! allthough the link is not working! ill beon there so much more!!

35+1

35+5


----------



## Tizy

Hey Baby Deacon, 

Wow lovely bumps, you're really coming along now. 

I'm not sure why the link isn't working, send me your fb name and I'll add you to the group. Its a secret group so you won't be able to search for it on fb. 

Han Xxx

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/curvyladies/


----------



## Tizy

Ok girlies - Baby D and Angelique, we've changed the fb group from secret to closed, so you should be able to click on the link below and join now. 

Let me know if you get stuck. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/curvyladies/?notif_t=group_privacy_change#!/groups/curvyladies/

Han Xxx


----------



## BabyDeacon

got on Thanks! ive requested to join :-D

i woke up with my own personal tray today!!!

*warning partialy naked pic*


----------



## Mrs B mum2b

Morning! Wow BabyD - fab bumpage going on there!!! 

Angelique- Hello and Welcome!!

I can't believe I enter the 3rd Tri tomorrow!!! Woohoooo!!


----------



## cranberry987

hiya

working from home today and nothings actually working so nothing i can do about it! been eating carrots and trolling bnb so far, will have lunch and a bit of a snooze this afternoon :rofl:

my shingles is bloody uncomfortable today and yday, hoping that its peaking then will get better. ive got cocodamol which they said is ok to take, but it makes me so drowsy i cant take it during the day. 

i weighed myself this morning and have only put on 3 lbs, thats with the cocodamol bunging me up so i reckon its probably actually only 1 or 2. well pleased with that. gonna put the scales away for another month tho otherwise i do weigh myself every day and theres really no point

nice big bump there :) full term next week babyd!


----------



## cranberry987

and hi angelique :)


----------



## Rees

Hi Angelique :)

BabyD - wowzers, your bump looks so much bigger on here than on my phone :D

Helen - I've not put on much either, it's amazing how I haven't! We bought some scales yesterday and I'm now a smidge over 17 stone :) Which is lovely!

Tegs is now making it hard for me to type! Grrr, She was putting in lots of 0's and )'s and p's! lol, just had to go through and edit her damage! Pest :) I'll be so glad when her birthday arrives and she gets her own little "laptop" can't wait to set it all up for her over the weekend :D

5 days until Tegan turns 2 and 3 days until my V-day :happydance:

I'm enjoying my 2 weeks off, would be so much nicer if Luke's dad wasn't staying with us, but he's now gone off for the day and the night fishing! Woohoo! Me and Luke can finally watch tv in peace without him butting in and just trying to interrupt our tv viewing! Which is also handy as Glee is on tonight :) (Thank you Sky for buying the rights and not making us wait!)

Tegan just pulled out her potty, called it a potty and sat on it! Happy days! Not long until potty training now then :D Very scary and now must go and research potty training methods!

Hope everyone has a good day, although I'll see you all on the fb group anyway.

Had to re-change my settings on there, again, this morning I checked my phone after it had charged and found 53 emails! :lol: So now I get what I used to get (new posts and comments on threads I've commented on!)


----------



## sunshine623

Hi all! Welcome Angelique! You should definitely join our facebook group. It's a TON busier than this thread is now. 

Helen, congrats on only gaining a couple of pounds!!! That's awesome! I'm up about 14 lbs now, but with Halloween coming up and candy everywhere I think I'm gonna end up putting on way more before Gus gets here. 

Leigh, I hope your FIL leaves soon! I don't really like anyone staying over night with us ever, except for my niece and nephew. Luckily our families live close by, so we never have overnight guests. Plus now the spare bedroom is Gus's room so there's no where for them to stay anymore! lol 

No big plans for the weekend for us. I've got to find a curtain rod for Gus's room so we can get his cute dinosaur curtain up. Other than that I'm going to enjoy some time with Nick since he starts nights on Monday. :( It's gonna be weird coming home to an empty house every day, but we'll have 3 day weekends, so it'll be worth it!


----------



## AnonymousMoi

Due October 1st with a baby boy! - Originally US size 14/16 and now... not sure :S


----------



## hannaho88

Hi Ladies,

I am a UK size 24 pre pregnancy and I am now struggling to fit in my trousers, and I can't find anywhere that sells plus size maternity wear in my size that is not ridicoulously expensive...can anyone help??

xxx


----------



## Tizy

Hello to the two newbies here, if you'd like to join our Curvy Ladies Group on Facebook thats where we are now....we're all a friendly bunch and don't bite, so come on over. 

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/curvyladies/

Hannah


----------



## BabyDeacon

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/758709-my-very-own-thread-xx.html


----------



## cranberry987

Have I been kicked out of the facebook group or something? Not on my list on facebook any more. Not cool tbh...


----------



## cranberry987

So seems i have been kicked. apparently you think that i sit and read your private posts while sniggering to myself? ive explained why i dont like using the fb group. i dont have time to go through hundreds of comments every day to make sure im not repeating what someone else has said. I check in every so often to see how you all are and didnt post as most of you are on my fb so see my posts as I see yours.

Ive tried posting on here but theres no point as people just dont check for days and days. 

I think its really pathetic that you couldnt even talk to me about it tbh, this isnt school.


----------



## hannaho88

heres my 20 week 4 day bump - size 24 pre pregnancy!!! what do you think ladies??? xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00801.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tizy

Lovely bumpy Hannah, when is your next scan hunni? Are you finding out the sex? Xxx


----------



## hannaho88

thank you chick :D Its Tuesday hun, and yes were going to find out the sex :) eeee so excited. Do you kknow what your having??


----------



## elliesmoomoo

Hello Girls :)
I'm a plus size mama to be - size18-20 ish, bmi of about 31. Luckily i'm 6ft2 so I can carry it off a bit - but the health aspects really worry me. With my first pregnancy I had pre eclampsia towards the end and was induced at 38 weeks. With my second pregnancy I had a lower bmi and had my much wanted home birth :happydance: So I would really like another one if its ok to do so. Anyone else plus size and wanting a home birth?


----------



## Tizy

Hello Elliesmoomoo, 

Welcome to the group. Just to let you know that we have relocated this thread to Facebook: the link is on my post at the bottom of page 208, just a few pages begore this one. You are more than welcome to join us. There is a group of us from all stages of pregnancy, and I'm planning a Home Birth, in 6 weeks or so!! 

Hopefully see you there soon. Xx


----------

